#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Возможно ли существование полного небытия?

## Игорь Ю

Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без цвета. Без материи. Без света. *П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О*. Я думаю нет.

Сразу говорю, тема исключительно философская, не научная и не религиозная.

Постоянное восприятие пустоты, во время медитации, надеюсь никто не воспринимает ведь как полное абсолютное ничто? Это своего рода многословная тишина, когда слова не нужны, так же как и мысли не нужны. Это настоящее *понимание* сути вещей. В идеале. Но это не кома и не стагнация сознания.

Вселенной 13 млрд лет. Вот согласно гипотезе большого взрыва сначала зародилась первая элементарная частица. Она была особая, потом начала разрастаться, стала некоей совершенной жидкостью, я не в это хочу вдаваться, т. к. даже не читал,а смотрел об этом в научно-популярной передаче. Но не была же она в полной пустоте? Другие частицы тоже были, но они не несли в себе той информации, которая позволила им трансформировать во Вселенную, какой мы её видим сейчас. Вселенная не бесконечна, и у неё есть границы, но она разрастается постоянно, согласно энергии порожденной большим взрывом. Но за границами Вселенной не полное ничто. Там холод. Абсолютный ноль температуры. Какие-то другие частицы, КРАЙНЕ разреженные. Но не ничто.

Так возможно ли абсолютное ничто, как некое место, где вообще отсутствует что-либо, и где оно, если оно возможно? Я даже в гробу такого себе представит не могу.

Кстати еще, почему материалисты иногда упрямо спорят, что когда они умрут, от них даже сознания не останется. Мол тело сгниет, превратится в прах (землю) и фенита ля комедия, полное ничто для них. Зачем им такая альтернатива? Это, кстати, не научная даже позиция. Есть закон сохранения энергии. И закон сохранения материи. Следовательно, если мысль материальна, то она не может исчезнуть окончательно никогда.

И еще:
Если уж мысль - поток электронов (согласно материалисту), то куда же она девается? Вот он подумал и забыл об этом. Электрон что испарился? Так не бывает.

Если мои рассуждения - бред, то звиняйте. Я только гуманитарий. Что с меня взять?

----------


## Greedy

> Вселенной 13 млрд лет. Вот согласно гипотезе большого взрыва сначала зародилась первая элементарная частица. Она была особая, потом начала разрастаться, стала некоей совершенной жидкостью, я не в это хочу вдаваться, т. к. даже не читал,а смотрел об этом в научно-популярной передаче. Но не была же она в полной пустоте? Другие частицы тоже были, но они не несли в себе той информации, которая позволила им трансформировать во Вселенную, какой мы её видим сейчас. Вселенная не бесконечна, и у неё есть границы, но она разрастается постоянно, согласно энергии порожденной большим взрывом. Но за границами Вселенной не полное ничто. Там холод. Абсолютный ноль температуры. Какие-то другие частицы, КРАЙНЕ разреженные. Но не ничто.


Вы подпишитесь под тем, что это окончательно верное понимание материального мира? Что и через пятьдесят, и через сто, и через пятьсот, а может быть и тысячу лет, такое описание не претерпит никаких изменений?




> Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без цвета. Без материи. Без света. П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О.


В Учении Будды - это третье из четырёх нематериальных мест пребывания в самсаре.

----------

Игорь Ю (28.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы подпишитесь под тем, что это окончательно верное понимание материального мира? Что и через пятьдесят, и через сто, и через пятьсот, а может быть и тысячу лет, такое описание не претерпит никаких изменений?


Откуда мы знаем сейчас будут ли какие нибудь существенные изменения в теории Большого Взрыва или нет? Один из вариантов что может современная модель останется, только уточнятся некоторые детали до более точных цифр и.т.д.

----------


## AlexТ

> Кстати еще, почему материалисты иногда упрямо спорят, что когда они умрут, от них даже сознания не останется. Мол тело сгниет, превратится в прах (землю) и фенита ля комедия, полное ничто для них.


Возьмём машину, например. Если её разложить на тысячи частей, то осталась ли машина? Нет. Машины больше нет, есть только куча частей которые функцию машины уже не выполняют.





> Зачем им такая альтернатива? Это, кстати, не научная даже позиция. Есть закон сохранения энергии. И закон сохранения материи.


Правда не слушается наших желаний. 

Насчёт сохранения энергии: 
Если взять машину и разложить её на тысячи частей, то куча частей будет весить столько сколько и машина. Части те же, но прошлой функции нет.

Так и с телом. Оно распалось на части,  потом на молекулы или даже атомы.  Материи столько же, но прошлой функции уже нет. 




> Следовательно, если мысль материальна, то она не может исчезнуть окончательно никогда.


Материя составляющая мысль, как материя машины, может распасться на части которые больше не будут иметь ту же функцию. 
Сумма распавшийся материи может быть тот же, но той функции больше нет.





> Если уж мысль - поток электронов (согласно материалисту), то куда же она девается? Вот он подумал и забыл об этом. Электрон что испарился? Так не бывает.


Через огромное количество лет эти электроны пропадут.  Или будет большое сжатие а потом большой взрыв, или же через гуглы лет (_где то в масштабах 10^100 лет_) даже все микрочастицы прекратятся и будет полный мрак до нового Большого Взрыва.

Другая версия говорит что через 10^1500, или даже больше (_тетратион_) лет фотоны распадутся.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_universe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_...nding_universe

Вопрос только времени, и мне кажется что для нас 10^100 или тетратион лет не играет никакой роли.

----------


## Aion

> Свет спросил у Небытия:
> - Вы, учитель, существуете или не существуете? - Но не получил ответа. Вгляделся пристально в его облик: темное, пустое. Целый день смотри на него - не увидишь, слушай его - не услышишь, трогай его - не дотронешься.
> - Совершенство! - воскликнул Свет. - Кто мог бы ещё достичь такого совершенства! Я способен быть или не быть, но не способен абсолютно не быть. А Небытие, как оно этого достигло? 
> 
> * Чжуан-цзы*

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012), Гавриилко (30.03.2014), Игорь Ю (28.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Павел Ш.

З


> Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без ц
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



А вы прочтите " Тайная космология Дзогчен" ламы Олега, может проясните что-нибудь для себя.

----------


## Федор Ф

Ваши рассуждения не выходят за рамки материализма, поэтому вы и не понимаете, что значит абсолютное небытие. Вы от материи - то оторвитесь и не о вселенной рассуждайте, а о более тонких мирах. Чем выше божественный мир, тем он тоньше и тем дальше от материи и, наконец, переходит в полное небытие, за границу чего-либо, даже пустоты - Ниббану. Джханы, ведущие к Ниббане - это отражение этих миров. Мы, проходя через эти миры (джханы) достигаем Ниббаны. Не иначе. А абсолютное небытие - это и есть окончательная Ниббана (Париниббана), в которую переходит после смерти архат. И никакого другого абсолютного небытия нет и быть не может.




> Кстати еще, почему материалисты иногда упрямо спорят, что когда они умрут, от них даже сознания не останется. Мол тело сгниет, превратится в прах (землю) и фенита ля комедия, полное ничто для них. *Зачем им такая альтернатива?*


Что значит "зачем им"? Истину что - выбирают, какая больше подойдет? Истина есть истина, она непоколебима и не зависит от различных взглядов и мнений. Мнение же материалистов - заблуждение. Зачем его мусолить. Мы ведь знаем, что из сансары бесконечной есть только один выход - Ниббана.

----------

Игорь Ю (28.07.2012), Тао (28.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

> А абсолютное небытие - это и есть окончательная Ниббана (Париниббана), в которую переходит после смерти архат.


Федор, а можно поинтересоваться, в какой сутте вы это прочитали?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Федор, а можно поинтересоваться, в какой сутте вы это прочитали?


В десятках и даже сотнях сутт, где говорится о достижении Ниббаны архатами, сказано, что он (Архат) вырвал с корнем всякое существование, уничтожил рождение, для него не будет больше никакой формы бытия.

----------


## AlekseyE

> В десятках и даже сотнях сутт, где говорится о достижении Ниббаны архатами, сказано, что он (Архат) вырвал с корнем всякое существование, уничтожил рождение, для него не будет больше никакой формы бытия.


Есть, например, Удана 8.3, где Будда говорит о Ниббане так:
_«Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не сконструированного - то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное - можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного»._

Это можно назвать небытием? Имхо, опыт Ниббаны, выходит за рамки категорий существования/несуществования.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (28.07.2012), Тао (29.07.2012), Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Материя составляющая мысль, как материя машины, может распасться на части которые больше не будут иметь ту же функцию.


AlexT, а как с т.зр. науки возникает сознание? т.е., например, камень - сознания нет, комар - сознание есть. причина возникновения сознания в чем? 

и второе, с т. зр. науки - у кого есть сознание, а у кого его нет - как определить? например, в буддизме понятно - у чувствующего существа есть сознания, у материи - нет. т.е. у травы сознания нет, у комара - есть. критерии какие в науке?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Есть, например, Удана 8.3, где Будда говорит о Ниббане так:
> _«Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не сконструированного - то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное - можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного»._
> 
> 
> 
> Это можно назвать небытием? Имхо, опыт Ниббаны, выходит за рамки категорий существования/несуществования.



"Рождение уничтожено, праведная жизнь прожита, то, что должно быть сделано, сделано, не существует больше прихода к какому-либо  состоянию бытия". —MN 7" Ваттхупама Сутта" 

"Мое освобождение непоколебимо, Это мое последнее рождение, не будет больше нового существования (бытия)". —MN 26  "Арияпарийесана Сутта"

Это навскидку - две сутты из многих. 
Дело в том, что любое существование, любое бытие - обусловлено. Оно не выходит за пределы сансары. Сансара и есть существование. Ниббана необусловлена, т.е. она за пределами любого существования, бытия. При жизни Ниббану можно познать. Но окончательно перейти в нее можно только после смерти. Т. е. выйти за круг рождений и смертей и любого бытия.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это можно назвать небытием?


Но это нельзя назвать бытием, правда? Существует только то, что рождено и сконструированно. Именно поэтому:




> Имхо, опыт Ниббаны, выходит за рамки категорий существования/несуществования.


Я, пожалуй, соглашусь с этим утверждением. Тем не менее, оно не противоречит тому, что Париниббана - абсолютное небытие. Потому что она за пределами бытия.

----------

Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## sergey

Слово _bhava_, которое переводят, бывает, как _бытие_, имеет смысл конкретного существования, причем существенно, изменчивого. Под бытием в русском языке по-моему часто понимают иное: что жизнь меняется (вот это и есть бхава, которая меняется), но при этом можно как бы за всем этим наблюдать и вот это осознавание, которое не есть то, что происходит, не есть те обстоятельства, которые возникают и изменяются, скорее факт этого осознавания как-то соотносится со словом бытие в философском контексте.
В греческой философии использовалась пара понятий - становление и бытие. У них правда возможно эта идея бытия была этерналистической (разные были философы), но вот bhava, которая прекращается, скорее соотносится со становлением. Т.е. прекращается становление.
Т.е. я думаю, что значение русского слова _бытие_ таково, что если мы говорим "прекращается бытие", то получается нечто иное, чем бхава-ниродха (которое по моему мнению на данный момент скорее - прекращение становления).

P.S. Кстати: статья о слове "бытие" в Вики.

----------

Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Потому что она за пределами бытия.


И небытия тоже. Мы рассуждаем о Ниббане, для которой у нас не подберется ни слов, ни концепций. Прямо как в истории про черепах и рыб.

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.07.2012), Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Т.е. я думаю, что значение русского слова бытие таково, что если мы говорим "прекращается бытие", то получается нечто иное, чем бхава-ниродха (которое по моему мнению на данный момент скорее - прекращение становления).


Ну, во-первых, бытие невозможно без становления. Если становление прекращается - прекращается и бытие. То, что вы написали, Сергей, правильно по отношению к Ниббане при жизни. Как быть с Париниббаной? При которой прекращается становление, разумеется. Но также и бытие и сознание, которое Будда однозначно относил к обусловленному. Разве бытие необусловлено, Сергей?

----------


## sergey

> Но также и бытие и сознание, которое Будда неоднозначно относил к обусловленному. Разве бытие необусловлено, Сергей?


А какое понятие в учении соответствует русскому слову "бытие"? Я не уверен, что есть такое понятие.

----------


## Федор Ф

> И небытия тоже


И небытия тоже, да. Как обратной стороны бытия. Но что тогда *абсолютное* небытие, о котором спрашивает Игорь Ю.?




> Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без цвета. Без материи. Без света


 Хотя даже это описание - не выход из сансары, а один из ее уровней.

----------

Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Абсолютное небытиё - это крайность нигилизма. 
Так же, как абсолютное бытиё - крайность этернализма.
О нирване же либо трансцендентно, либо никак  :Wink:

----------

Дмитрий С (28.07.2012), Игорь Ю (28.07.2012), Павел Ш. (28.07.2012), Тао (29.07.2012), Федор Ф (28.07.2012), Фил (30.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Но что тогда *абсолютное* небытие, о котором спрашивает Игорь Ю.?


Я не знаю. Я не видел нигде учении Будды, что-нибудь об этом. А философией я почти не интересуюсь.

----------


## Федор Ф

> И небытия тоже


Хорошо. Значит на вопрос 


> Возможно ли существование полного небытия?


 мы должны ответить "нет, невозможно". Но что -то протестует во мне. Нет, не может быть. Выход все-равно есть из этого круга вечного бытия. Какой, как вы думаете?

----------


## sergey

Само слово бытие какое-то не вполне внятное, т.к. разные философы в него разный смысл вкладывали, в том числе как что-то неизменное, не возникшее, не подверженное гибели.))

----------

AlekseyE (28.07.2012), Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Хорошо. Значит на вопрос  мы должны ответить "нет, невозможно". Но что -то протестует во мне. Нет, не может быть. Выход все-равно есть из этого круга вечного бытия. Какой, как вы думаете?


Федор, я ответил постом выше.

----------

Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## sergey

> О нирване же либо трансцендентно, либо никак


Patria o muerte! ))

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Абсолютное небытиё - это крайность нигилизма. 
> Так же, как абсолютное бытиё - крайность этернализма.
> О нирване же либо трансцендентно, либо никак


Хорошо. Трансцендентно. Согласен. Да. Но только с одной оговоркой - не говорите, что Ниббана - это бытие! Оооо, пожалуйста!

----------

Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Хорошо. Трансцендентно. Согласен. Да. Но только с одной оговоркой - не говорите, что Ниббана - это бытие! Оооо, пожалуйста!


Я вам обещаю, за себя  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

Сорри за экскурс в классическую китайскую философию, но вот что пишет А.И. Кобзев:


> Осознание того, что антонимы ю и у [1] соответствуют не «бытию» и «небытию», а «наличному» и «отсутствующему», помогает понять, почему, скажем, в «Чжуан-цзы» (гл. 22) сочетание у у обозначает не бытие, а сверхнебытие: «отсутствие [даже] отсутствующего» — как раз и есть сверхнебытие, которое правильнее было бы называть сверхотсутствием. В «небытии небытия» только и можно видеть построенное с помощью двойного отрицания обозначение абсолютного бытия, что же касается «отсутствия отсутствующего», то этим словосочетанием может обозначаться не присутствие или наличие, а отсутствие даже каких-либо следов самого отсутствия, т.е. самое полное, абсолютное отсутствие. Возможно, и русское слово «отсутствие» здесь не очень удачно, но о том, что оно все же в какой-то мере выявляет этот нюанс, свидетельствует существование таких выражений, как «при наличии отсутствия...». Их рациональный, а не только шуточный смысл в том, чтобы различить отсутствие, которое может быть и не выявленным («отсутствие»), и отсутствие, которое совершенно явно, которое наличествует как данность («наличие отсутствия»). В «Чжуан-цзы» сочетание у у призвано выразить идею такого полного отсутствия, что даже отсутствуют какие-либо признаки его как отсутствия, и это сверхотсутствие противопоставляется более слабой степени отсутствия — «наличию отсутствия» (ю у).
> 
> Приведенные соображения позволяют также ответить на занимающий исследователей вопрос, почему в «Чжуан-цзы» помимо простых обозначений «бытия» и «небытия» (ю и у [1], точнее, «наличия» и «отсутствия») содержится еще и весь набор их сочетаний друг с другом: ю ю, у у, ю у, у ю. В «Хуайнань-цзы» подобные сочетания образуют и более длинные цепи (например, начало гл. 2). 
> 
> Понятие бытия не заключает в себе идеи его выявленности, тогда как понятие наличия ее необходимо подразумевает. Наличие есть не что иное, как самообнаруженностъ, выявленная данность. Наличествовать или иметься — значит быть налицо, быть учтенным. Объект может мыслиться просто существующим вне всякой связи с субъектом, но если он мыслится имеющимся, или наличествующим, то здесь уже подразумевается его явленность субъекту. Поэтому, например, Ван Ян-мин утверждал: «Имещееся (ю) — это то, что ты сам имеешь (цзы ю)». 
> 
> А. Грэм в уже упомянутой работе описал одно из идеологических следствий этой лингвистической ситуации: «Английское слово „Ничто“ подразумевает отсутствие какой-либо „сущности“ (“entity”), китайское у — только отсутствие конкретных вещей. Даосы близки к западным идеалистам в своем восхищении перед нематериальным, однако не могут уподобиться им в его отождествлении с чистым Бытием; для даосов все, что не обладает материальной формой, определяется как у. Но если нематериальное есть Ничто, которое дополняет Нечто, оно не может быть изолировано; идея имманентности дао универсуму неслучайна для китайской мысли, она необходимо вытекает из функций слов ю [1] и у». 
> 
> «Нематериальное» у даосов — это отнюдь не идеальное в том смысле, который придает данному понятию западная философская традиция. Их «нематериальное», или «небытие», — это всего лишь невещественное, или неналичное, бытие. Следовательно, аналогом платоновско-аристотелевской первоматерии (пространственно-пустотного, не абсолютного небытия) можно считать «неналичное бытие» (у [1]), аналогом мира чувственных вещей — «наличное бытие» (ю), что же касается мира идей, или чистого бытия, то такого понятия классическая китайская философия не знает.
> ...

----------

Федор Ф (28.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Возможно ли существование полного небытия? 
> Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без цвета. Без материи. Без света. *П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О*. Я думаю нет.


Зачем этот вопрос? Что делать-то будете с этим полным небытием?

----------


## Zom

> Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без цвета. Без материи. Без света. П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О. Я думаю нет.


Добро пожаловать в буддизм ))) >> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...bbana-I-sv.htm

----------

Aion (28.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012), Игорь Ю (28.07.2012), Федор Ф (28.07.2012), Фил (30.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Полное ничто всех нас ждет после смерти :Wink:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Полное ничто всех нас ждет после смерти


Зачем тогда нам стремиться к освобождению, если скоро все само собой закончится?

----------

AlekseyE (28.07.2012), Лери (25.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Чтобы всем было ха-ра-шо, пока ждем конца сеанса.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Чтобы всем было ха-ра-шо, пока ждем конца сеанса.


Не-е-т, ребят, все не так просто. Сеанс закончится - начнется следующий. И никто из кинотеатра нас не выведет, пока мы сами этого не захотим. А мы не захотим, пока нам ха-ра-шо в киношке.

----------

Тао (29.07.2012), Фил (30.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Да, сеанс жизни для некоторых пока продолжается :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не-е-т, ребят, все не так просто. Сеанс закончится - начнется следующий.


Начнется, не начнется--особо не важно. См. Апаннаку ("Безопасный выбор"). Правильные действия хороши и сейчас, и для "на потом".




> И никто из кинотеатра нас не выведет, пока мы сами этого не захотим. А мы не захотим, пока нам ха-ра-шо в киношке.


А выходить-то, в конечном счете, некуда. И--некому, в сущности.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Посему--дана, шила... и т.д. до мудрости, чтобы всем, кто может хоть что-то ощущать, было ха-ра-шо. Или, хотя бы, лучше.

----------

Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

выходят в нирвану (те кто умеют)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А выходить-то, в конечном счете, некуда. И--некому, в сущности.


Некуда, да есть откуда. И пока не вышли - есть кому. Когда выйдем - тогда и некому будет. А до конечного счета мы еще не дотянули. Короче, имеет смысл выйти из кинотеатра. А там видно будет, что и как. Иначе мы рискуем остаться в кинотеатре навечно, прикованными к креслам.

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

мудрость бесценная вещь, и для сансары и для нирваны

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без цвета. Без материи. Без света. *П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О*. Я думаю нет.
> 
> Сразу говорю, тема исключительно философская, не научная и не религиозная.
> 
> Постоянное восприятие пустоты, во время медитации, надеюсь никто не воспринимает ведь как полное абсолютное ничто? Это своего рода многословная тишина, когда слова не нужны, так же как и мысли не нужны. Это настоящее *понимание* сути вещей. В идеале. Но это не кома и не стагнация сознания.
> 
> Если мои рассуждения - бред, то звиняйте. Я только гуманитарий. Что с меня взять?


Уважаемый Игорь, я думаю, такое небытие без того, что Вы перечислили, а также без еще, возможно, многих характеристик, существует. Понимание этого было достигнуто многими исследователями даже до рождения Будды Шакьямуни, тем более после его Просветления.

Мы не можем рассмотреть эту тему чисто философски, и даже чисто научно, так как категории "бытие" и "небытие" "цепляют" глубокие экзистенциальные пласты человеческого восприятия и мироощущения. Тем не менее, современная наука, погружаясь в тайны микромира и макромира, убеждается шаг за шагом, что все не так просто, как кажется. В данный момент нет единой научной теории, описывающей все физические феномены. 

Так как это -  буддистский форум, думаю, все же уместно сказать пару слов о точке зрения буддизма на этот вопрос. Будда всегда смещал акцент с вопросов об устройстве мира, и даже вопросов "Что я? Каким я был в прошлом? Каким я стану в будущем?" (Саббасава сутта, напр. см. http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm) на практические вопросы преодоления реальных проблем человека, а именно проблем, связанных со страданием. В этом смысле он часто говорил об "отпускании", "угасании" и "прекращении" существования (напр., в Анапанасати сутте). В патичча-самуппада сутте, посвященной взаимо-зависимому возникновению, Будда детально описывает, как обусловленное существование (становление, бхава), ведущее к рождению, возникает. Это дает ключ к тому, как это самое "бхава" прекратить. Если мы станем говорить здесь о "достижении абсолютного небытия", мы ударимся в философскую крайность. Гораздо точнее говорить о нирване (ниббане).

В канонических текстах, которые, в принципе, принимаются всеми школами и направлениями буддизма, есть описания так называемых джхан (дхьян), - состояний сознания, соответствующих медитативным погружениям различной глубины. Упоминаются 4 бесформенных джханы (сфера бесконечного пространства, сфера бесконечного сознания, сфера "ничто" и сфера отсутствия восприятия и не-восприятия"). То, о чем Вы пишете, видимо, соответствует сфере "ничто", которая не только не является нирваной, но даже не является последней степенью сосредоточения. Даже сфера "ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия", следующая за "ничто" - не нирвана. 

В древней Индии были учителя, которые принимали сферы "ничто" и "ни восприятия, ни невосприятия" за абсолютное освобождение. Будда увидел эту ошибку и пошел дальше.

Я думаю, Ваши рассуждения - не бред, а нормальное живое любопытство.

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012), Игорь Ю (28.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> мудрость бесценная вещь, и для сансары и для нирваны


В Ниббане вам уже мудрость не понадобится :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012), Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

конечно это не бред, это цель любого живого существа - освобождение от страданий

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Некуда, да есть откуда.


Хорошо сказали!




> И пока не вышли - есть кому. Когда выйдем - тогда и некому будет. А до конечного счета мы еще не дотянули. Короче - цель - выйти из кинотеатра. А там видно будет, что и как.


Запахло пороховой гарью.
--Короче, цель--выйти из кинотеатра. Снаружи--_П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О_ ©, но нас это не остановит. Там видно будет. Авось как-нибудь. Вот моя вам, братцы, зарука!
Добро пожаловать в буддизм ))) ©

----------

Игорь Ю (28.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

да наверное вы правы, там уже ничего не понадобится :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Запахло пороховой гарью.
> --Короче, цель--выйти из кинотеатра. Снаружи--_П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О_ ©, но нас это не остановит. Там видно будет. Авось как-нибудь. Вот моя вам, братцы, зарука!
> Добро пожаловать в буддизм ))) ©


Точно, запахло гарью! Будда говорил, что если ты находишься в горящем доме, то не время рассуждать - куда тебе из него бежать и будет ли там лучше или хуже. Время сматываться и как можно быстрее. Сансару он уподоблял горящему дому, из которого следует незамедлительно бежать. А Ниббана - это не цель. Цель - освобождение от сансары. Добро пожаловать в буддизм!

----------


## Dron

> А Ниббана - это не цель.


Угасание страданий- не цель? Добро пожаловать в буддизм?

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Получается мы всю жизнь проводим в горящем доме.

----------


## Федор Ф

К сожалению, мне пора бежать. Ну, не из сансары, а с работы домой. До встречи!

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Медитирую уже 5 лет, но по ощущениям до сих пор в горящем доме.

----------


## Dron

> Получается мы всю жизнь проводим в горящем доме.


Скорее, постоянно поддерживаем его в горящем состоянии, в Махаяне так.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Угасание страданий- не цель? Добро пожаловать в буддизм?


Угасание страданий - цель! О чем я и сказал выше. Ниббана - как земля обетованная - не цель. Все, пока!

----------


## Dron

> Угасание страданий - цель! О чем я и сказал выше. Ниббана - как земля обетованная - не цель. Все, пока!


Так угасание страданий и есть Нирвана.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так угасание страданий и есть Нирвана.


Разумеется. Только не все это понимают. Следовательно, моя фраза "некуда, да есть откуда" - верна.
Побежал, домой хочу!

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ниббана - это совершенно также не "бытие", как и не "небытие", ибо "бытие" и "небытие" - две стороны одной монеты  :Smilie: . И то, и другое - концепции ума, палец, указующий на нечто. А куда указывает этот палец - вопрос практики, не теории...

----------

AlekseyE (28.07.2012), Игорь Ю (11.07.2014)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Зачем этот вопрос? Что делать-то будете с этим полным небытием?


Дело в том, что мне этот вопрос важен. Я описываю его кое-где и мне нужно знать все за и против.

----------


## Dron

> Ниббана - это совершенно также не "бытие", как и не "небытие", ибо "бытие" и "небытие" - две стороны одной монеты . И то, и другое - концепции ума, палец, указующий на нечто. А куда указывает этот палец - вопрос практики, не теории...


Это... А откуда палец-то указывает? Ведь сансара также не "бытие" и не  "небытие", или нет?

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Сансара это бытие, а нирвана это небытие

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ведь сансара также не "бытие"


??? А что тогда бытие? 
Бытие или небытие - вот в чем вопрос!

----------


## Dron

> Сансара это бытие, а нирвана это небытие


Бытие и небытие чего?

----------


## Dron

> ??? А что тогда бытие? 
> Бытие или небытие - вот в чем вопрос!


Это был пост Дмитрию С, махаянисту.

----------

Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Зачем тогда нам стремиться к освобождению, если скоро все само собой закончится?


Чтобы каммы не производить, и направить её инерцию на угосание.
Нету лчных интересов, только один абсолютыный. Ибо мы всеголишь многомерный безличностный себе непринадлежащий сгусток енергии имею щий инерцию.

Это не марафон, это эстафета

Мы сидим с метро, смотрим в окно. 
Перед глазами всё мельтишит и мы этим заворажены.
Надо закрть глаза и почувствовать попой стул.
Как почувствовал сул, памятуй о нём, держись за него.
Открой глаза и жди остановку.
Буть внимателен не пропусти её.
Она не педупредит тебя.
Иначе поедешь дальше.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сансара это бытие, а нирвана это небытие


Уважаемый Владимир, мне кажется, "небытие" или "абсолютная пустота"  не тождественны нирване. Я более подробно говорил об этом в ответе на первоначальный вопрос Игоря. Я думаю, небытие - это одна из характеристик нирваны. В этом смысле, думаю, Вы правы. Но я часто вижу, как люди "зацикливаются" на аспекте "небытия", не замечая других вещей, которым учил Будда. Поэтому я счел нужным обратить внимание на этот вопрос. 

В известной Качаяноготта сутте Будда ясно и недвусмысленно отрицает крайности "бытия" и "небытия":

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Впрочем, это уже - специальный разговор, который уводит от вопроса Игоря к философским тонкостям буддизма.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Возможно ли *существование* полного *небытия*?


 :Smilie:  Или существование или небытие - одно из двух. Вы же, кажется, писатель, должны чувствовать язык.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это был пост Дмитрию С, махаянисту.


Уважаемые Федор и Dron, дихотомия "бытие или небытие" - это скорее шекспировский вопрос  :Smilie: 

А если говорить серьезно, то я бы здесь снова сделал ссылку на сутту Будды:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Эту сутту цитирует сайт Тхеравады, который, конечно, не является "махаянистским". Но основы буддизма везде одинаковы. И в Махаяне, и в Тхераваде.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Уважаемые Федор и Dron, дихотомия "бытие или небытие" - это скорее шекспировский вопрос


Так я о том же :Big Grin: 




> Бытие или небытие - вот в чем вопрос!

----------


## Dron

> Уважаемые Федор и Dron, дихотомия "бытие или небытие" - это скорее шекспировский вопрос 
> 
> А если говорить серьезно, то я бы здесь снова сделал ссылку на сутту Будды:
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
> 
> Эту сутту цитирует сайт Тхеравады, который, конечно, не является "махаянистским". Но основы буддизма везде одинаковы. И в Махаяне, и в Тхераваде.


Сайт тут не причем, вы описали Нирвану как не "бытие" и как не "небытие", если короче, сказали, что она пуста. Сансара тоже пуста, разве нет?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сайт тут не причем, вы описали Нирвану как не "бытие" и как не "небытие", если короче, сказали, что она пуста. Сансара тоже пуста, разве нет?


Если понимать "пустоту" как "пустоту от самости", то есть рассматривать аспект существования "анатта" (безличность), то все, что можно себе представить, пусто.

Что же касается философских сравнений сансары и нирваны, то я бы не хотел сейчас останавливаться на этом, так как между школами буддизма имеются разногласия на этот счет. Это могло бы быть темой отдельного обсуждения, но в принципе я предпочитаю подчеркивать то общее, что есть в разных направлениях буддизма, а не различия. На данном этапе мне кажется это более полезным.

----------


## Dron

А, хорошо. Тогда так- вы считаете что Нирваны нет, или она есть, но абсолютно невыразима и немыслима? Иное?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А, хорошо. Тогда так- вы считаете что Нирваны нет, или она есть, но абсолютно невыразима и немыслима? Иное?


Уважаемый Dron, возможно, какой-нибудь просветленный учитель скажет, что "Нирваны нет", или "Дхаммы нет". Но скажет он так лишь для того, чтобы ученик не привязывался к понятию нирваны, ибо нирвана - это не понятие. 

Я же - просто искатель, поэтому для меня было бы глупым говорить, что нирваны нет. С тем, что нирвана в принципе невыразима и немыслима, я бы согласился. С тем, что она "абсолютно невыразима", я бы, наверно, не согласился (как почти со всем "абсолютным"), так как аспекты нирваны и путь к ней можно описать словами. Но, мне кажется, надо понимать, что реальность и слова, ее описывающие - это, как говорят в Одессе, "две большие разницы".  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Уважаемый Dron, возможно, какой-нибудь просветленный учитель скажет, что "Нирваны нет", или "Дхаммы нет". Но скажет он так лишь для того, чтобы ученик не привязывался к понятию нирваны, ибо нирвана - это не понятие. 
> 
> Я же - просто искатель, поэтому для меня было бы глупым говорить, что нирваны нет. С тем, что нирвана в принципе невыразима и немыслима, я бы согласился. С тем, что она "абсолютно невыразима", я бы, наверно, не согласился (как почти со всем "абсолютным"), так как аспекты нирваны и путь к ней можно описать словами. Но, мне кажется, надо понимать, что реальность и слова, ее описывающие - это, как говорят в Одессе, "две большие разницы".


А, ясно. Так можете ли вы сказать, что Будда не страдает?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А, ясно. Так можете ли вы сказать, что Будда не страдает?


Будда, очевидно, не страдает в том смысле, в котором страдают непросветленные существа. В противном случае в буддизме не было бы смысла. Но, согласно суттам, полное прекращение существования наступает только с паранирваной. Потому что, пока есть тело, оно подвержено болезням и разрушению. Любой человек, и Будда, может заболеть, испытывать боль, ощущать разрушение. Но точка зрения Будды на эти процессы, его отношение к ним кардинально отличаются от точки зрения и отношения обычного человека.

Думаю, пора выпить чашку чая  :Wink:

----------

Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Будда, очевидно, не страдает в том смысле, в котором страдают непросветленные существа. В противном случае в буддизме не было бы смысла. Но, согласно суттам, полное прекращение существования наступает только с паранирваной. Потому что, пока есть тело, оно подвержено болезням и разрушению. Любой человек, и Будда, может заболеть, испытывать боль, ощущать разрушение. Но точка зрения Будды на эти процессы, его отношение к ним кардинально отличаются от точки зрения и отношения обычного человека.
> 
> Думаю, пора выпить чашку чая



Так можете ли вы сказать, что в паринирване страданий нет?

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Наверное сансара это страдание, а нирвана это не-страдание, или отсутствие страданий. Но вопрос в том как достигнуть нирваны. Если бы это было просто, нирваны бы достигли многие. Ошо описывает момент просветления как состояние, когда понимаешь что некуда идти. Ты всегда был просветленным, просто не осознавал этого.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

На вопрос: "Обладает ли собака природой Будды?" Ошо отвечает что обладает.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Очевидно, что все в этом мире обладает природой Будды, но все стало Буддой.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

*не все

----------


## Alekk

Полное ничто некому засвидетельствовать, а раз так, то и доказать его наличие невозможно.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Полное ничто некому засвидетельствовать, а раз так, то и доказать его наличие невозможно.


А отсутствие?

----------

Дмитрий С (28.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Это единственное что  все имеем, и что имеет всё. А вернее сказать это оно нас имеет как холст картину.

А вообще вопрос некорректен. Слово существовать в нём лишнее

----------


## Федор Ф

Как все смешно...

----------


## Алексей Каверин

А вообще, кому интересно я тут проанализировал что есть Чистота, и совместил Форму пустоты и Пустоту формы

http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=387

http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=364

----------


## Федор Ф

> Полное ничто некому засвидетельствовать, а раз так, то и доказать его наличие невозможно.


Возможно. И есть кому засвидетельствовать. Есть такой уровень джхановый: "Сфера Ничто". Об этом уже не раз в этой теме говорилось




> А отсутствие?


Отсутствие ничто - это присутствие чего-то. Верно?

----------


## Dron

> Возможно. И есть кому засвидетельствовать. Есть такой уровень джхановый: "Сфера Ничто". Об этом уже не раз в этой теме говорилось


НЕ годится, там есть сансарное (=ошибающееся) существо, осознающее ничто.






> Отсутствие ничто - это присутствие чего-то. Верно?


Да. Присутствие чего-либо.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Возможно.


А что свидетельвует?
Что то что ещё более чисто чем Абсолютная чистота? хмм

Слишком много пустот, я не знаю как вы в них ориентируетесь и чем они отличаются. Разность пустот уже говорит об их наполненности

----------


## Федор Ф

> НЕ годится, там есть сансарное существо, осознающее ничто


И что? Там, где есть сансарное существо - много еще чего есть. Не в вакууме же оно находится. Однако, это ему не мешает достигать сферы "ничто". Вы опять-таки примешиваете материю. Материя вообще ни при чем ни в достижении Ниббаны, ни в достижении джхан. Путь и достижение "ничто " в сознании находится, а не в материи.

----------


## Dron

> И что? Там, где есть сансарное существо - много еще чего есть. Не в вакууме же оно находится. Однако, это ему не мешает достигать сферы "ничто". Вы опять-таки примешиваете материю. Материя вообще ни при чем ни в достижении Ниббаны, ни в достижении джхан. Путь и достижение "ничто " в сознании находится, а не в материи.


Я примешиваю материю?))))))))) Не знал, не знал...
Там где есть что-то (например, сансарное существо) там уже нет "ничто".

----------


## Федор Ф

> А что свидетельвует?
> Что то что ещё более чисто чем Абсолютная чистота? хмм
> 
> Слишком много пустот, я не знаю как вы в них ориентируетесь и чем они отличаются. Разность пустот уже говорит об их наполненности


Алексей, мне кажется, вам вредно философствовать. Читайте сутты - там есть разъяснение, что такое "ничто"  - как уровень медитации и сколько еще пилить до освобождения достигшему его.

----------


## Greedy

> НЕ годится, там есть сансарное (=ошибающееся) существо, осознающее ничто.


В сфере Ничто нет ничего, иначе это не сфера Ничто.
Проблема в том, что это обусловленное состояние, и, в конце концов, в этой сфере возникнет мысль: "Есть создание", что будет являться страданием в сфере Ничто и произойдёт спуск в сферу Безграничного Сознания.

----------


## Dron

> В сфере Ничто нет ничего, иначе это не сфера Ничто.
> Проблема в том, что это обусловленное состояние, и, в конце концов, в этой сфере возникнет мысль: "Есть создание", что будет являться страданием в сфере Ничто и произойдёт спуск в сферу Безграничного Сознания.


Если в сфере "Ничто" нет ничего, то и нечему спускаться в Бесконечное Сознание.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я примешиваю материю?))))))))) Не знал, не знал...
> Там где есть что-то (например, сансарное существо) там уже нет "ничто".


Знаете что? Я уже не понимаю, о чем мы говорим. Мне тоже пора выпить чашку чая.

----------

Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> AlexT, а как с т.зр. науки возникает сознание? т.е., например, камень - сознания нет, комар - сознание есть. причина возникновения сознания в чем?


Сознание это сложная функция миллиардов нейронов в мозгу, центральной нервной системы и гормонов.  Мозг это своего рода само изменяющий процессор в компьютере, только более сложный.  В комаре есть, в камне нет. 

Насколько я понимаю мозг намного более сложней процессоров которые мы имеем сейчас.

Люди создавали процессоры десятки лет... А у природы были миллиарды лет и кто знает сколько миллиард попыток.





> и второе, с т. зр. науки - у кого есть сознание, а у кого его нет - как определить? например, в буддизме понятно - у чувствующего существа есть сознания, у материи - нет. т.е. у травы сознания нет, у комара - есть. критерии какие в науке?


Можно при помощи современной техники видет действие в мозгу. У растений такого нет так как нет нервной системы. У существ есть  действие нервной системы.

----------


## Dron

> Мозг это своего рода само изменяющий


Сам себе изменяет? Вау.

----------


## AlexТ

> Сам себе изменяет? Вау.


Да, вау. Мозг меняется под внешним воздействием, например когда человек изучает новый навык, или при травме. В какой то мере мозг можно "тренировать".

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, мне кажется, вам вредно философствовать. Читайте сутты - там есть разъяснение, что такое "ничто"  - как уровень медитации и сколько еще пилить до освобождения достигшему его.


В любо случае если есть распознавание, какоето состояние, то это уже не пустота.
Ноль он просто Ноль. Нету "почти пустота" или "полу пустота" или как то так...
Говоря о "сфере", Абсолютная Пустота автоматически тем самым уже заполненна.

----------


## Alekk

Если в абсолютном ничто есть свидетель, то это уже не ничто, а что-то )

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Если в абсолютном ничто есть свидетель, то это уже не ничто, а что-то )


Свежая мысль!

----------

Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Если в абсолютном ничто есть свидетель, то это уже не ничто, а что-то )


Абсолютно !
Свидетель и есть Пустота. Чистый ум. Всегда чистый.

Как если бы чистый лист омакнули в краску, он проявит эту краску на себе.
Как 0 определяет 0,00000....01
Как тишина окутывает слова
Пустота форму 
и тд.

Как говорится : пусть увидят  кто видят, пусть улышат те кто слышат

----------


## Alekk

Свет сознания создает простанство как свое виртуальное содержание (или описание, контекст). Поэтому нет такого места, где нет осознанавания. Любое место содержится "внутри" осознавания. А раз сознание есть везде, то не может быть никакого абсолютного ничто. Свет сознания не распространяется в пространстве, наоборот - свего его создает. Понятие "вне света" не имеет смысла. Это как рога кролика, говорить об этом можно, но бессмысленно.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=428
*Самьютта Никая. Книга со стихами. I. 1.6 Пробуждение.
6(6) Пробуждение.*

В Саваттхи. Находясь на одной стороне, этот дева прочитал этот стих в присутствии Благословенного:

9.
"Как много спящих когда другие пробуждены?
Как много пробуждённых когда другие спят?
Сколькими запылён?
Сколькими отчищен?"

[Благословенный:]
10.
"Пятеро спят когда один пробуждён;
Пятеро пробуждены когда один спит.
Пятью запылён,
Пятью отчищен."

----------


## Greedy

> Если в сфере "Ничто" нет ничего, то и нечему спускаться в Бесконечное Сознание.


В сфере "Ничто" есть её собственная _обусловленность_. Т.е. это само "Ничто" не является изолированным от всего, а имеет историю, предыдущие состояния, которые преобразовались в эту сферу "Ничто".
В Ваджраяне это явление называется сверхтонкий ум-энергия, но это не постулирование чего-то, что существует совместно, или в этой сфере, а то, что у этой конкретной, отдельно взятой, сферы "Ничто" есть причины и условия, благодаря которым она возникла. И эти причины и условия могут обеспечить только ограниченное по времени её существование. И эта зависимость всего возникшего от существовавшего до этого есть.

В теле человек может лишь ознакомится с этой сферой. И если его ум увлечён этой сферой, то во время смерти могут сложиться причины для возникновения этой сферы "Ничто", которая будет существовать огромное количество кальп, но в конце концов, она разрушится и образуется более низшее состояния бытия.

Ниббана к этой сфере отношения не имеет, и паринибанна тоже. Скорее они лежат в сфере постижения зависимого возникновения всего возникающего. И именно это постижение приводит к тому, что ум более не имеет объектов, которыми может увлечься, среди этих зависимо возникающих сущностей. И поэтому со смертью не складываются никакие условия для образования какого-либо отдельно взятого состояния бытия.

----------


## Alekk

> Абсолютно !
> Свидетель и есть Пустота. Чистый ум. Всегда чистый.
> 
> Как если бы чистый лист омакнули в краску, он проявит эту краску на себе.
> Как 0 определяет 0,00000....01
> Как тишина окутывает слова
> Пустота форму 
> и тд.
> 
> Как говорится : пусть увидят  кто видят, пусть улышат те кто слышат


Поэтому в буддизме чаще говорят о пустотности, а не о пустоте. Чтобы подчеркнуть, что пустота обладает ясностью. Я для себя называю это качество жизнью.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Поэтому в буддизме чаще говорят о пустотности, а не о пустоте. Чтобы подчеркнуть, что пустота обладает ясностью. Я для себя называю это качество жизнью.


Я предпочитаю - Чистота  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Кто слушет внутренний голос ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

Кстати, свет содержит 5 элементов, один из которых - пространство.

----------


## Dron

> Кстати, свет содержит 5 элементов, один из которых - пространство.


Ну вот, все и прояснилось!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Дело в том, что мне этот вопрос важен. Я описываю его кое-где и мне нужно знать все за и против.


Ну представьте себе сферу стремящегося к нулю радиуса, заполненную абсолютным небытием и отгороженную от бытия идеально гладкой и непроницаемой стенкой. Вот, небытие возможно!

----------


## Dron

> Кто слушет внутренний голос ?


Тот, кто не желает знать Дхармы и предлагает всем считать свой выкладки за таковую?

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Сознание это сложная функция миллиардов нейронов в мозгу, центральной нервной системы и гормонов.  Мозг это своего рода само изменяющий процессор в компьютере, только более сложный...  Можно при помощи современной техники видет действие в мозгу. У растений такого нет так как нет нервной системы. У существ есть  действие нервной системы.


у эмбриона до трех недель также нет мозга и нервной системы. получается, у эмбриона до трех недель нет сознания?

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Тот, кто не желает знать Дхармы и предлагает всем считать свой выкладки за таковую?


Даже не знаю что ответить.  :Big Grin: 
Промолчу наверное

----------


## Dron

> Даже не знаю что ответить. 
> Промолчу наверное


И правильно. Вы же писали, что не желаете знать Дхармы? Писали. Что тут поделать.

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> ...Сразу говорю, тема исключительно философская...


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Каверин (28.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (28.07.2012), Федор Ф (28.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> у эмбриона до трех недель также нет мозга и нервной системы. получается, у эмбриона до трех недель нет сознания?


 Если нет мозга и нервной системы, то да, сознания нет.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> И правильно. Вы же писали, что не желаете знать Дхармы? Писали. Что тут поделать.


..буддизма  :Smilie:  Я про буддизм говорил

Буддизм и Дхамма это разные вещи.
Буддизм это вера
Дхамма это прямое знание

----------


## Dron

> ..буддизма  Я про буддизм говорил
> 
> Буддизм и Дхамма это разные вещи.
> Буддизм это вера
> Дхамма это прямое знание


Прямое знание чего?

----------


## AlexТ

> Свет сознания создает простанство как свое виртуальное содержание (или описание, контекст). Поэтому нет такого места, где нет осознанавания. Любое место содержится "внутри" осознавания. А раз сознание есть везде, то не может быть никакого абсолютного ничто. Свет сознания не распространяется в пространстве, наоборот - свего его создает. Понятие "вне света" не имеет смысла. Это как рога кролика, говорить об этом можно, но бессмысленно.


Если возьмёте молоток и ударите пространство где нету мозга - то сознание не прекратиться. Если ударить себя в определённое место на голове, то сознание пропадет...

Ум и сознание также ест пищу. Попробуйте поголодать 10+ дней (_вместо этого пусть кто то другой, где то там эту еду сьест_),  и скажите эффект отсутствия глюкозы на ум...

Попробуйте не дать достаточно кислорода для мозга и почувствуете важность кислорода для ума...

----------


## AlekseyE

> Если нет мозга и нервной системы, то да, сознания нет.


У существ арупа-локи сознания нет?

----------


## Aion

> Если нет мозга и нервной системы, то да, сознания нет.


А нама-рупа есть?  :Cool:

----------


## AlexТ

> А нама-рупа есть?


Рупа как эмбрион, да. Намы и сознания, ещё нет.

----------


## AlexТ

> У существ арупа-локи сознания нет?


Я не знаю. В суттах рупа и аруппа лока коррелируют с стадиями Джхан и бесформенных медитаций йогина. Может быть со временем чисто ментальные состояния ума были слишком буквально поняты редакторами ПК как буквальные места в космосе.

Я надеюсь что вы, как и я, сомневаетесь в существовании рыб 5,000км в длину, Демона Раху который глотает луну,  солнце вращающиеся вокруг земли, и.т.д. Может быть так и здесь.

Меня не удивило бы то что аруппа лока это состояние ума медитатора (_в бесформенных медитациях_), медитатор имеет тело и мозг который это осознаёт.

----------


## AlekseyE

> Я не знаю. В суттах рупа и аруппа лока коррелируют с стадиями Джхан и бесформенных медитаций йогина. Может быть со временем чисто ментальные состояния ума были слишком буквально поняты редакторами ПК как буквальные места в космосе.
> 
> Я надеюсь что вы, как и я, сомневаетесь в существовании рыб 5,000км в длину, Демона Раху который глотает луну,  солнце вращающиеся вокруг земли, и.т.д. Может быть так и здесь.
> 
> Меня не удивило бы то что аруппа лока это состояние ума медитатора (_в бесформенных медитациях_), медитатор имеет тело и мозг который это осознаёт.


Есть сутты, например, МН 120, где Будда прямо говорит, какие нужно иметь качества, чтобы переродиться в том или ином мире.

----------

Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Рупа как эмбрион, да. Намы и сознания, ещё нет.





> Ананда, я говорил, что имя и форма обусловлены рождающимся сознанием. То, как имя и форма возникают благодаря рождающемуся сознанию, может быть понято посредством следующего метода объяснения.
> Ананда, если бы сознание не появилось в материнской утробе, могли бы имя и форма сформироваться в ней?
> "Почтенный Владыка, этого определённо не могло бы произойти."
> Ананда, если бы сознание после появления в материнской утробе прекратилось, могли бы имя и форма развиться в пять скоплений?
> "Почтенный Владыка, этого определённо не могло бы произойти."
> Ананда, если бы сознание внезапно прекратилось в том, кто ещё юн, мальчик или девочка, могли бы имя и форма достичь стадии полного роста, созревания и развития?
> "Почтенный Владыка, этого определённо не могло бы произойти."
> Следовательно, Ананда, только сознание является причиной, источником, происхождением и условием имени и формы.
> Ананда, я говорил, что сознание обусловленно именем и формой. То, как сознание возникает благодаря имени и форме, может быть понятно посредством следующего метода объяснения.
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (14.08.2012), Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Есть сутты, например, МН 120, где Будда прямо говорит, какие нужно иметь качества, чтобы переродиться в том или ином мире.


Там говорится о том, что если кто-то намеревается родиться в каком-то воображаемом мире, то он там и родится. Те, кто принимает эту предпосылку (таких тогда много было, надо думать), должны согласиться с тем, что намерение освободиться от желаний при наличии способностей принесет соответствующий результат. К этому и подводит сутта, а не к существованию Стотысячного Брамы.

----------


## Greedy

Научный материализм, где сознание - это производная функция от материи, победить довольно сложно.
Но его одна из центральных идей о том, что сознание и психические процессы должны сводится к физиологии и физико-химическим процессам нервной системы, прямо противоречит Учению Будды.

Но мы, в большинстве своём, воспитанные в рамках научного материализма, то и дело разделяем материю и сознание, стремясь в живом, также как и в мёртвом, видеть материю самостоятельной и независящей от сознания.
А ведь это ключевое место в Учении Будды, где разделяется живое от неживого. Живое - это материальное, зависящее от сознания.

Если нет сознания, то материя является  мёртвой, разлагаясь по физическим законом.
Если сознание есть, то живая материя развивается в согласии с кармой, накопленной сознанием.

----------

Alekk (28.07.2012), AlekseyE (28.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (29.07.2012), Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Там говорится о том, что если кто-то намеревается родиться в каком-то воображаемом мире, то он там и родится.


А почему обязательно воображаемом? Вы не признаете буддийскую космологию?




> что намерение освободиться от желаний при наличии способностей принесет соответствующий результат. К этому и подводит сутта, а не к существованию Стотысячного Брамы.


Может и так. Если честно, то я и сам не очень понимаю зачем Будде учить перерождению в сансарных мирах. Но я бы не стал ставить под сомнение всю буддийскую космологию.

UPD. есть арупа-лока, где у существ нет материальности (тела), но есть сознание.

----------

Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Научный материализм, где сознание - это производная функция от материи, победить довольно сложно.
> Но его одна из центральных идей о том, что сознание и психические процессы должны сводится к физиологии и физико-химическим процессам нервной системы, прямо противоречит Учению Будды.


Если учение Будды противоречит данной метафизике, тогда оно--тоже метафизика. Конкурирующая.

----------


## Dron

> Научный материализм, где сознание - это производная функция от материи, победить довольно сложно.


Легко.

----------

Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А почему обязательно воображаемом? Вы не признаете буддийскую космологию?


Описания всех этих Брам и многоуровневых миров есть вариации на добуддийские темы. Прочтение "буддийский космологии" как метода как-то умнее, ей-богу. 




> UPD. есть арупа-лока, где у существ нет материальности (тела), но есть сознание.


Ну придумали особое "место рождения", чтобы описать некий йогический опыт. Тоже могло быть полезно методически.

----------


## Lungrig

> Если нет мозга и нервной системы, то да, сознания нет.


можно вас попросить дать более детальное определение сознания? то, что это есть функция мозга, я понял.

еще вопросы(на одну и ту же тему - уточняющие друг друга): 
1) у слона мозг в 4,5 раза больше человеческого. значит ли это, что функция его мозга(т.е. сознание) в 4,5 раз лучше, чем у человека? 
2) у Пети мозг весит 1500 кг., у Васи мозг весит 1100 кг., следовательно нейронов больше в мозгу Пети. Значит ли это, что сознание Пети более совершенно?

----------

Тао (29.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Ну придумали особое "место рождения", чтобы описать некий йогический опыт.


Это ваши домыслы. Традиционная трактовка, в Тхераваде, во всяком случае, другая, насколько я знаю.

----------

Тао (29.07.2012), Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Если возьмёте молоток и ударите пространство где нету мозга - то сознание не прекратиться. Если ударить себя в определённое место на голове, то сознание пропадет...
> 
> Ум и сознание также ест пищу. Попробуйте поголодать 10+ дней (_вместо этого пусть кто то другой, где то там эту еду сьест_),  и скажите эффект отсутствия глюкозы на ум...
> 
> Попробуйте не дать достаточно кислорода для мозга и почувствуете важность кислорода для ума...


Если ударить по голове, то что-то прекратится, а что-то нет. Я был как-то в накауте. Органы чувств отключились, а вот непрерывность самоосознавания - нет. Осталась пустота знающая себя. Было даже комфортно и приятно. Часть функций ума зависит от внешних условий, но есть основа ума, которая не зависит.

----------

Тао (29.07.2012), Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> можно вас попросить дать более детальное определение сознания? то, что это есть функция мозга, я понял.
> 
> еще вопросы(на одну и ту же тему - уточняющие друг друга): 
> 1) у слона мозг в 4,5 раза больше человеческого. значит ли это, что функция его мозга(т.е. сознание) в 4,5 раз лучше, чем у человека? 
> 2) у Пети мозг весит 1500 кг., у Васи мозг весит 1100 кг., следовательно нейронов больше в мозгу Пети. Значит ли это, что сознание Пети более совершенно?


Давно доказано, что объем мозга не влияет на его способности. Но также замечено, что кол-во извилин мозга влияет на способности. Мозг может быть маленьким, но извилистым ))

----------


## AlexТ

> ...


Сознание появляется в утробе материи, в эмбрионе на какойто фазе развития эмбриона (когда есть нервная система). Если по какойто причине сознания нет, то как правило случается аборт или рождается мертвый.

В ДН15 странное использование сознания и нама. Разве эти факторы не случаются в одно время? Как может быть умственные качества (нама) без сознания? Как сознание может быть без умственных качеств (_и без обьектов ума?_)?

----------


## Alekk

> Ну представьте себе сферу стремящегося к нулю радиуса, заполненную абсолютным небытием и отгороженную от бытия идеально гладкой и непроницаемой стенкой. Вот, небытие возможно!


Небытием нельзя ничего заполнить. У него нет объема. Но и сфера с почти нулевым радиусом почти не имеет объема. Поэтому заполнить почти безобъемную сферу чем-то не имеющим объема - это почти двойной нонсенс ))
Заяц с рогами и копытами. Поговорить о нем ножно и посмеяться можно, но не более.

----------


## AlexТ

> можно вас попросить дать более детальное определение сознания?


Сознание зависит от мозга и является функцией нейронов в мозгу, а также нервной системы и гормонов.






> 1) у слона мозг в 4,5 раза больше человеческого. значит ли это, что функция его мозга(т.е. сознание) в 4,5 раз лучше, чем у человека? 
> 2) у Пети мозг весит 1500 кг., у Васи мозг весит 1100 кг., следовательно нейронов больше в мозгу Пети. Значит ли это, что сознание Пети более совершенно?


Размер не всегда означает лучшее качество. Очень старые компьютера (_х186,х286, и.т.д_) намного больше современных компьютеров, но намного медленней. Важно качество функции мозга, количества нейронов, их скорость и связь между ними. 

Вес в голове может быть от жидкости, и от раковых опухолей например (_надеюсь что нет_). Это не функциональные части мозга для более высокой интеллектуальной деятельности.

Также мозг контролирует тело. У слона тело намного больше человеческого и процессов там больше, а поэтому больше мозга требуется на функцию тела.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Традиционная трактовка, в Тхераваде, во всяком случае, другая, насколько я знаю.


А каково намерение авторов этой трактовки? _не думать о смысле сутт_?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Прямое знание чего?


Ничего.

----------


## AlekseyE

> В ДН15 странное использование сознания и нама. Разве эти факторы не случаются в одно время? Как может быть умственные качества (нама) без сознания? Как сознание может быть без умственных качеств (_и без обьектов ума?_)?


Интересный вопрос.  :Smilie:  Согласно Дхаммасангани, насколько я понимаю, читта и четасика могут существовать одновременно:



> Now, in the psychology of the Abhidhamma a distinction is made between consciousness (citta), on the one hand, and its concomitants called mental factors (cetasika), on the other. Their relationship is one of invariable concomitance in the sense that when consciousness arises together with it arise the mental factors as well. Their simultaneous origination is sought to be shown by a schematic sentence in the Dhamasangani, where its first part begins with the words: "fat a time when" (yasmim samaye) and the second part,.with the words: "fat that [same] time" (tasmim samaye). The first part identifies the kind of consciousness that it intends to describe and the second part enumerates the kind of mental factors that arise together with that consciousness.38 Through this arrangement the time that consciousness takes to occur gets defined by the time that takes for the temporary combination of the mental factors. As Venerable Nyanaponika Thera says, ‘the duration of that mind-defining time period is circumscribed by the simultaneity of the mental factors enumerated in the second part of the sentence ... In other words, a state of consciousness lasts as long as the combination of its single [mental] factors. This represents the limitation of consciousness by time. Its description too is possible by reference to time, namely to the temporary simultaneity of the single [= mental] factors".39
> http://www.lankalibrary.com/Bud/time.htm

----------


## Буль

> Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без цвета. Без материи. Без света. *П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О*. Я думаю нет.
> 
> Сразу говорю, тема исключительно философская, не научная и не религиозная.


Философия, не основанная на логике, не более, чем переливание из пустого в порожнее. Философский взгляд должен быть логически аргументирован, а у Вас из всех аргументов я увидел, извините, только "я даже в гробу такого себе представить не могу". Если Вы чего-то не можете себе представить -- это отнюдь не означает того, что оно не существует.




> Вселенной 13 млрд лет. Вот согласно гипотезе большого взрыва сначала зародилась первая элементарная частица. Она была особая, потом начала разрастаться, стала некоей совершенной жидкостью, я не в это хочу вдаваться, т. к. даже не читал,а смотрел об этом в научно-популярной передаче.


Или фильм был плохой, или Вы его не правильно поняли. Первая частица появилась значительно позже Большого взрыва.




> Но не была же она в полной пустоте?


А что конкретно Вы понимаете под полной пустотой?




> Другие частицы тоже были, но они не несли в себе той информации, которая позволила им трансформировать во Вселенную, какой мы её видим сейчас.


Ого! Свежая информация! Вы почерпнули её из того же странного фильма?




> за границами Вселенной не полное ничто. Там холод. Абсолютный ноль температуры. Какие-то другие частицы, КРАЙНЕ разреженные. Но не ничто.


Откуда Вы это взяли???  :EEK!: 




> Так возможно ли абсолютное ничто, как некое место, где вообще отсутствует что-либо, и где оно, если оно возможно?


Принципиально такое место возможно за пределами нашей Вселенной.




> Кстати еще, почему материалисты иногда упрямо спорят, что когда они умрут, от них даже сознания не останется. Мол тело сгниет, превратится в прах (землю) и фенита ля комедия, полное ничто для них.


Потому что в их понимании сознание является результатом биоэлектрической деятельности головного мозга. Ввиду очевидного разрушения мозга после смерти они логично предполагают что и результат его деятельности тоже угасает. Иными словами, если разбить лампочку, то логично предположить что свечение тоже прекратится.




> Зачем им такая альтернатива?


Законы физики неумолимы...




> Есть закон сохранения энергии. И закон сохранения материи.


Даже так? Приведите, пожалуйста, научную формулировку закона сохранения материи. И Ваше понимание того, чем он отличается от закона сохранения энергии. Будьте любезны!




> Если уж мысль - поток электронов (согласно материалисту), то куда же она девается? Вот он подумал и забыл об этом. Электрон что испарился? Так не бывает.


Электроны остались. но их поток (в форме мысли) распался. Скущайте яблоко. Где оно будет через день? Куда оно из Вашей утробы делось? Яблоко что, испарилось? Так ведь не бывает!  :Wink:

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (29.07.2012), Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Если нет мозга и нервной системы, то да, сознания нет.


Почему?

----------


## AlexТ

> Почему?


Потому что сознание зависит от функции мозга.

----------


## AlexТ

> Интересный вопрос.  Согласно Дхаммасангани, насколько я понимаю, читта и четасика могут существовать одновременно:


Не могут, а всегда читта и четасика существуют вместе.

----------

AlekseyE (28.07.2012)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Не могут, а всегда читта и четасика существуют вместе.


Да, согласен. Не точно написал.

----------


## Lungrig

> Сознание зависит от мозга и является функцией нейронов в мозгу, а также нервной системы и гормонов.


все равно не ясно. то, что это некая функция, это, как я ранее написал, мне понятно. а что за функция? что это за явление, какие его определяющие характеристики? 




> Важно качество функции мозга, количества нейронов, их скорость и связь между ними.


например, у Пети мозг не только больше весит(опухолей там нет), но и количество нейронов больше и связей, соответственно между ними больше чем у Васи. что это будет означать с т.зр.(для) сознания?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А каково намерение авторов этой трактовки? _не думать о смысле сутт_?


Я думаю, уважаемые коллеги, что буддизм ценен, в частности, тем, что личный опыт ставится в нем выше, чем в других религиях. Кто-то может сказать, что те или иные миры существуют лишь в фантазии практикующего, кто-то утверждает их реальность. Кто-то говорит, что Будда излагал такую-то концепцию, другой отрицает этот факт. Но разве кто-то из буддистов отрицает факт страдания, причины страдания и возможности его преодоления? Вот от этого, думаю, можно и отталкиваться. 

В жизни мы каждый день сталкиваемся с "небытием", "становлением", "бытием" и "разрушением". Мы можем все это наблюдать лично. А "есть ли жизнь на Марсе?", "нет ли жизни на Марсе?" - это вторично. И Будда сам никогда это во главу угла не ставил. Иначе в его четырех Благородных Истинах и Восьмеричном Пути было бы подробное рассмотрение космологии. 

Я ни в коем случае не отрицаю важности космологических концепций буддизма. Но все же это - вторично по сравнению с основными постулатами.

----------

AlexТ (29.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (29.07.2012), Игорь Ю (29.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> все равно не ясно. то, что это некая функция, это, как я ранее написал, мне понятно. а что за функция? что это за явление, какие его определяющие характеристики?


Сознание это сложная функция материи в мозгу. Действие мозга можно всё лучше и лучше наблюдать современной техникой. А сознание как отличная от материи субстанция не может быть обнаружена и факты усложняют нахождении такого.




> например, у Пети мозг не только больше весит(опухолей там нет), но и количество нейронов больше и связей, соответственно между ними больше чем у Васи. что это будет означать с т.зр.(для) сознания?


Значит что при других равных условиях, Петя может думать лучше .

----------


## Кузьмич

> Потому что сознание зависит от функции мозга.


А другие (безмозглые) существа как?

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

За них думают другие.

----------

AlekseyE (29.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> А другие (безмозглые) существа как?


Типа?

----------

Кузьмич (29.07.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Сознание это сложная функция материи в мозгу. Действие мозга можно всё лучше и лучше наблюдать современной техникой. А сознание как отличная от материи субстанция не может быть обнаружена и факты усложняют нахождении такого.


не ясно что это за функция. поэтому спрашиваю. если функция в смысле описания отношений между некими элементами(типа нейронов), то это одно. тогда описание всех изменений в мозге и нервной системе естественно не возможно без мозга и нервной системы. но будда же никогда не описывал подобные взаимоотношения в мозге и нервной системе. с чего вы взяли, что то, что понимает под термином "сознание" наука соответствует тому, что подразумевал Будда под этим же термином?
какую субстанцию "сознание" вы хотите обнаружить? чтобы ее обнаружить нужно сначала определить, что именно нужно обнаружить. в этом мой вопрос к вам: "каковы определяющие характеристики сознания?". что конкретно искать?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Типа?


Типа без мозга.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> А другие (безмозглые) существа как?


Как-как. Просто. Они однажды были с мозгом. Пока мозг усвоен аэробными и анаэробными бактериями не полностью, он продолжает отдавать команды.

----------


## AlexТ

> не ясно что это за функция. поэтому спрашиваю. если функция в смысле описания отношений между некими элементами(типа нейронов), то это одно. тогда описание всех изменений в мозге и нервной системе естественно не возможно без мозга и нервной системы.


Может быть вне действия нейронов в мозгу, и нервной системы, сознания быть не может как не может быть плавания без обьекта который плывёт.




> но будда же никогда не описывал подобные взаимоотношения в мозге и нервной системе.


Будда учил, я надеюсь, о психологии а не современной и научной нейрофизиологии. Читая о том что сказано в суттах о астрономии, ... слава Будде.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Сознание появляется в утробе материи, в эмбрионе на какойто фазе развития эмбриона (когда есть нервная система). Если по какойто причине сознания нет, то как правило случается аборт или рождается мертвый.


Рождается мертвый... Но вполне уже тушка. И Вы считаете, что сознания там и не было?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Как-как. Просто. Они однажды были с мозгом. Пока мозг усвоен аэробными и анаэробными бактериями не полностью, он продолжает отдавать команды.


Не представляю существ, бывших ранее с мозгом, но переставших..
Про бактерии не понял, к сожалению...

----------


## Greedy

Утверждение, что сознание является производной функцией материи, например, мозга или нервной системы, в научном материализме остаётся только лишь утверждением, принципиально недоказуемым.
Потому что философская западная мысль очень хорошо понимает несовместимость материального и нематериального: материальное не может производить нематериальное; нематериальное не может производить материальное.

Поэтому, до тех пор, пока не будет найдена материальная природа сознания, сознание будет оставаться философской категорией, с которой наука принципиально не работает, оставляя сознание гуманитарным наукам.

----------


## AlexТ

> Рождается мертвый... Но вполне уже тушка. И Вы считаете, что сознания там и не было?


Не знаю. Может рудиментарное было, но оно прекратилось когда настала смерть.

----------


## Dron

> Не представляю существ, бывших ранее с мозгом, но переставших..
> Про бактерии не понял, к сожалению...


Не усложняйте. Вы раньше, например, были двуногим, и стали им опять. Но прежнее тело никуда  не делось, оно досталось бактериям. Оно имело мозг. Про бактерий далее не буду писать, из эстетических соображений.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Потому что философская западная мысль очень хорошо понимает несовместимость материального и нематериального: материальное не может производить нематериальное; нематериальное не может производить материальное.


Да что она понимает? Она же мысль!!  (Непонятно, правда, как материальные западенцы придумали нематериальную ф.з.м. ).




> , до тех пор, пока не будет найдена материальная природа сознания, сознание будет оставаться философской категорией, с которой н а у к а принципиально не работает, оставляя сознание гуманитарным н а у к а м.


Тут и религия отдыхает.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не знаю. Может рудиментарное было, но оно прекратилось когда настала смерть.


Интересно, в тхераваде о таком случае что-нибудь есть каноническое?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Типа?


Медузы, бактерии ...

У последних учёные даже вычеслили IQ

----------


## AlexТ

> Медузы, бактерии ...
> У последних учёные даже вычеслили IQ


У медуз есть нервы, это базис для рудиментального сознания.  Как хорошо пять органов чувств работают у медуз, бактерий... ?

----------


## AlexТ

> Утверждение, что сознание является производной функцией материи, например, мозга или нервной системы, в научном материализме остаётся только лишь утверждением, принципиально недоказуемым.
> Потому что философская западная мысль очень хорошо понимает несовместимость материального и нематериального: материальное не может производить нематериальное; нематериальное не может производить материальное.
> 
> Поэтому, до тех пор, пока не будет найдена материальная природа сознания, сознание будет оставаться философской категорией, с которой наука принципиально не работает, оставляя сознание гуманитарным наукам.


Вы хорошо сказали о проблеме дуализма. Как один феномен может порождать совсем другой феномен? 
Менее противоречивым будет монизм так как нету проблем взаимодействия и создавания одного феномена другим противоположным.

С монизмом есть или идеализм, либо материализм...

----------


## AlexТ

> Интересно, в тхераваде о таком случае что-нибудь есть каноническое?


Некоторые Тхеравадские учителя (_Ча, Буддхадаса_) интерпретируют рождение в взаимозависимом происхождении как рождение состояний ума... В этом теле.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> У медуз есть нервы, это базис для рудиментального сознания.  Как хорошо пять органов чувств работают у медуз, бактерий... ?


хорошо, но про бактерий не ответели.

Но возьмём чтонибуть по конкретнее
Как допустим хищные растения, по вашему, не имеющие сознание, могут поедать одних ЖС, и жить в симбиозе с другими? Чтобы различать, нужно это осознавать. На каком бы примитивном уровне это не происходило - сознанием наделены даже растения. А учёные скажут даже большее, что они могут общаться, передавать информацию от одной особи к другой.
Вопрос : где они спрятали свой мозг?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

А чем Хиггс вам не сознание?
 - наделяет объекты массой, энергией, информацией ...

----------


## Кузьмич

> Некоторые Тхеравадские учителя (_Ча, Буддхадаса_) интерпретируют рождение в взаимозависимом происхождении как рождение состояний ума... В этом теле.


Вот это очень интересно. Наличие интерпретаций... Часто кажется, что интерпретация у советских тхеравадинов одна на всех  :Wink: .
К сожалению, я СОВСЕМ не понял Ваш ответ... На мой вопрос.

----------


## AlexТ

> хорошо, но про бактерий не ответели.
> 
> Но возьмём чтонибуть по конкретнее
> Как допустим хищные растения, по вашему, не имеющие сознание, могут поедать одних ЖС, и жить в симбиозе с другими? Чтобы различать, нужно это осознавать. На каком бы примитивном уровне это не происходило - сознанием наделены даже растения. А учёные скажут даже большее, что они могут общаться, передавать информацию от одной особи к другой.
> Вопрос : где они спрятали свой мозг?


Много "ума" не требуется что бы сжать "челюсти" когда на них села муха.  И с медузой с её нервной системой тоже много ума не требуется что бы сдвинуться от неприятного места в более приятно. Базовое стимул-реакции.

Растения не ходят и их "действия" очень базовые. Интеллектом я бы это не назвал.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот это очень интересно. Наличие интерпретаций...


Да. Есть различные интерпретации, и не все Тхеравадины верят во все мифы в ПК.




> Часто кажется, что интерпретация у советских тхеравадинов одна на всех .


И какая она? Я не очень знаком с Русскими Тхеравадинами.




> К сожалению, я СОВСЕМ не понял Ваш ответ... На мой вопрос.


Что не понятно? Что одна интерпретация рождения-смерти в Патичасамупадде это рождение и смерть состояний ума.

И я не исключаю что Арупа лока это состояние ума физического йогина.

----------


## Greedy

> С монизмом есть или идеализм, либо материализм...


На современном этапе развития, научным материализм не изучает сознание. Он его игнорирует как явление, потому что неизвестна его материальная природа, с которой можно было бы экспериментировать (над сознанием).

Поэтому сознание отдано на откуп гуманитарным наукам, каждая из которых вольна строить свои системы описания.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Много "ума" не требуется что бы сжать "челюсти" когда на них села муха.  И с медузой с её нервной системой тоже много ума не требуется что бы сдвинуться от неприятного места в более приятно. Базовое стимул-реакции.
> 
> Растения не ходят и их "действия" очень базовые. Интеллектом я бы это не назвал.


Мы говорим о его количестве или о его присутствии или нет?
Сознание может и примитивное, но это сознание.

----------


## Zom

> Что одна интерпретация рождения-смерти в Патичасамупадде это рождение и смерть состояний ума.


Угу, вот только Будда-то был другого мнения на этот счёт .)

Теперь что такое старение и смерть? Любое старение, дряхлость, разбитость, увядание, морщинистость, упадок жизненной силы, ослабевание способностей различных существ в той или иной группе существ - это называется старением. Любая кончина, прекращение, разрушение, исчезновение, умирание, смерть, прекращение жизненной силы любых существ в той или иной группе существ - называется смертью.

И что такое рождение? Любое рождение, начинание, происхождение, возникновение, появление совокупностей и обретение чувственных опор различных существ в той или иной группе существ - называется рождением.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## AlexТ

> Мы говорим о его количестве или о его присутствии или нет?
> Сознание может и примитивное, но это сознание.


Есть сознание разного качества и интеллект отличается.
Более сложная нервная система, более сложное сознание.
Менее сложная нервная система, менее сложное сознание.

----------


## AlexТ

> И что такое рождение? Любое рождение, начинание, происхождение, возникновение, появление совокупностей и обретение чувственных опор различных существ в той или иной группе существ - называется рождением.
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


это можно сказать "рождение" нового момента сознания с другими 4 совокупностями что означает прекращение старого состояния. 




> Теперь что такое старение и смерть? Любое старение, дряхлость, разбитость, увядание, морщинистость, упадок жизненной силы, ослабевание способностей различных существ в той или иной группе существ - это называется старением. Любая кончина, прекращение, разрушение, исчезновение, умирание, смерть, прекращение жизненной силы любых существ в той или иной группе существ - называется смертью.


Разве мгновенные дхаммы не "_исчезают, умирают, прекращаютс_я" когда возникает новый момент?

----------


## Lungrig

> вне действия нейронов в мозгу, и нервной системы, сознания быть не может


Будда описывал различные состояния ума индивида и их взаимосвязь с наблюдаемой им действительностью, нейрофизиология описывает активность головного мозга, нейронов индивида и их взаимосвязь с его поведенческими реакциями. Будда описывал излагаемое "от первого лица", в нейрофизиологии описывается "от третьего лица". где гарантия, что оба описывают одно и то же явление(которые они оба называют "сознание")? и как это определить?

"вне действия нейронов в мозгу, и нервной системы, сознания быть не может" - как можно опровергнуть этот тезис? это фальсифицируемая теория?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> *Есть сознание* разного качества и интеллект отличается.
> Более сложная нервная система, более сложное сознание.
> Менее сложная нервная система, менее сложное сознание.


Прочитайте только выделенное.
Остальное второстепенной важности.

----------

Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Прочитайте только выделенное.
> Остальное второстепенной важности.


Это не меняет то что физическая основа (_нервы, действие нейронов в мозгу, и.т.д_) необходимы. 

Чисто механические действия я сознанием не называю.

----------


## Zom

> это можно сказать "рождение" нового момента сознания с другими 4 совокупностями что означает прекращение старого состояния.


Нельзя так сказать, ибо речь здесь идёт о рождении существа в той или иной локе. Посмотрите маханидана сутту, там вообще чётко сказано (при описании звеньев создание>намарупа) о снисхождении сознания в утробу матери. Ни о каких "мгновенных процессах" там и речи нет.




> Разве мгновенные дхаммы не "исчезают, умирают, прекращаются" когда возникает новый момент?


Какие ещё дхаммы? Читаем, как Будда объясняет это звено ещё раз: "Любое старение, дряхлость, разбитость, увядание, морщинистость, упадок жизненной силы, ослабевание способностей различных существ в той или иной группе существ - это называется старением".

----------

AlekseyE (29.07.2012), Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Да. Есть различные интерпретации, и не все Тхеравадины верят во все мифы в ПК.


 Ура.



> И какая она? Я не очень знаком с Русскими Тхеравадинами.


 Не скажу. Но Вы же читаете форум?



> Что не понятно? Что одна интерпретация рождения-смерти в Патичасамупадде это рождение и смерть состояний ума.


 В данном случае непонятно Ваше выражение в целом.



> я не исключаю что Арупа лока это состояние ума физического йогина.


 Круто. Мне кажется, это, конечно, состояние ума. Но почему физического йогина? А помре сей йогин сейчас? Чье состояние (ума?) станцует в адд?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это не меняет то что физическая основа (_нервы, действие нейронов в мозгу, и.т.д_) необходимы. 
> 
> Чисто механические действия я сознанием не называю.


Механизм это когда есть причина и следствие.
Абсолютно всё это "чисто  механическое действие".
Будьте осторожны, личности нету ни где, уберите ногу из капкана
Даже наше с вами сейчас общение это "чисто механическое действие".

Все дхаммы свободны от личности

----------


## AlexТ

> Но Вы же читаете форум?


Немного. Вы можете мне обьяснить особенности Русской Тхеравады? 

Вот в Западной Тхераваде есть тенденция не зацикливаться на мифы, легенды, и.т.д. Некоторые интерпретируют перерождение как возникновение-исчезновение моментов сознания, намы, и рупы.




> В данном случае непонятно Ваше выражение в целом.


Одна из возможных интерпретаций перерождения это возникновение-исчезновение моментов сознания, намы, и рупы.





> Круто. Мне кажется, это, конечно, состояние ума. Но почему физического йогина? А помре сей йогин сейчас? Чье состояние (ума?) станцует в адд?


Здесь вопрос веры. Иногда я верю в буквальное перерождение после смерти этого тела. Иногда сомневаюсь, после прочтения о рыб в 5,000км , и других прелестях...

----------


## AlexТ

> Механизм это когда есть причина и следствие.
> Абсолютно всё это "чисто  механическое действие".


Вы меняете смысл мною сказанного. 

Под механическим действием я имею ввиду необдуманное действие, чистый не обдуманный рефлекс. 

Мы же думаем когда читаем это и пишем ответ. И у нас более сложная нервная система и мозг.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вы меняете смысл мною сказанного. 
> 
> Под механическим действием я имею ввиду необдуманное действие, чистый не обдуманный рефлекс. 
> 
> Мы же думаем когда читаем это и пишем ответ. И у нас более сложная нервная система и мозг.


Рефлекс это реакциа на стимул, причина/следствие
Мы думаем (следствие) когда читаем (причина)
Мы думаем о мысли или всёже она просто думается?
"мы думаем" подразумивает что мы владеем мыслями, но тогда почему они возвращаются снова и снова? и гениальные идеи не в нашей власти?
Я понимаю что вы не говорили о личности, но по факту это так
Более сложный механизм не значит наличие личности. Просто мечанизм настолько сложный, много ярусный и комплексный, что сознание не достаточно чисто чтобы видеть его, и появляется иллюзия: "это делаю Я"

если нет желания обсуждать это, то не отвечайте, покроем травой

----------


## AlexТ

> Рефлекс это реакциа на стимул, причина/следствие
> Мы думаем (следствие) когда читаем (причина)
> Мы думаем о мысли или всёже она просто думается?
> "мы думаем" подразумивает что мы владеем мыслями, но тогда почему они возвращаются снова и снова?
> Я понимаю что вы не говорили о личности, но по факту это так
> Более сложный механизм не значит наличие личности
> 
> если нет желания обсуждать это, то не отвечайте, покроем травой



Мы думаем используя язык (_Русский в данном случае_) который оперируется понятиями. 
Мы можем думать об абстрактных вещах. 
У нас есть мотивация иная чем избежание холода, голода, телесной боли,  и.т.д сейчас.
Часть мозга необходима для передвижения от места к месту в этом комплексном мире. У растений такой нужды нет, поэтому нету соответственного мозга. И.т.д.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Ясно.Тогда покроем травой

----------


## Игорь Ю

> и гениальные идеи не в нашей власти?


Своих идей у человека не бывает и быть не может. Все механизмы и законы ума, эстетические чувства, искусства, любое вдохновение берется их Хроник Акаши.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> хорошо, но про бактерий не ответели.
> 
> Но возьмём чтонибуть по конкретнее
> Как допустим хищные растения, по вашему, не имеющие сознание, могут поедать одних ЖС, и жить в симбиозе с другими? Чтобы различать, нужно это осознавать. На каком бы примитивном уровне это не происходило - сознанием наделены даже растения. А учёные скажут даже большее, что они могут общаться, передавать информацию от одной особи к другой.
> Вопрос : где они спрятали свой мозг?


Я даже читал, что минеральная жизнь одухотворена. Но растения и звери действуют по инстинкту. Неосознанно.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Немного. Вы можете мне обьяснить особенности Русской Тхеравады?


Попытка рационализировать учение до своего уровня восприятия.
 Священное неприятие остального "полубуддизма". 
  Занудство.  
    (ИМХО) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



> Одна из возможных интерпретаций перерождения это возникновение-исчезновение моментов сознания, намы, и рупы.


Т.е. тут? В этой тушке (изменчивой совокупности того и сего, конечно)?
 Мне все же не дает покоя мертвый плод.



> вопрос веры. Иногда я верю в буквальное перерождение после смерти этого тела. Иногда сомневаюсь, после прочтения о рыб в 5,000км , и других прелестях...


Может, я уже слишком втянулся  :Big Grin: , но мне кажется, верить в объективность реальности не легче, чем в таких вот рыб  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ...

----------


## Игорь Ю

> На современном этапе развития, научным материализм не изучает сознание


Материализм не бывает научным. Он всегда лженаучен. Мое глубочайшее убеждение. Материализм выдает желаемое за действительное. Он собирает факты в угоду своей личной антипатии к сверхъестественному. А нужно просто спрятать личные чувства в кулак и посмотреть объективно па природу всех вещей. Нельзя строить теории из личных соображений. Материалисты вместо того, чтобы говорить "этого нет", могли бы сказать "данному феномену пока научного объяснения нет". Тогда были бы более корректны.

----------


## AlexТ

> Может, я уже слишком втянулся , но мне кажется, верить в объективность реальности не легче, чем в таких вот рыб ...



Когда человек спит, то будильник продолжает работать... Также его кровать не исчезает... Можно споткнуться об камень который человек не знал о существовании. Такие эмпирические и легко проверяемые вещи  и ситуации доказывают о существовании обьективной реальности.

Далее. Если ввести определённую химию в вены, то сознание прекратиться. Когда действие этой химии пройдет, то сознание опять возникнет... Нехватка еды, или кислорода может повлиять на сознание.... Химическое или физическое повреждение мозга ведёт к , часто предсказуемом изменение в функции ума.  

Это как минимум показывает что физическое влияет на ум.

----------

Игорь Ю (29.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Сознание появляется в утробе материи, в эмбрионе на какойто фазе развития эмбриона (когда есть нервная система). Если по какойто причине сознания нет, то как правило случается аборт или рождается мертвый.


Где сказано о какой-то стадии? И как Вы себе предтавляете формирование нама-рупы (зигота - и есть, собственно, начало нама-рупы, см.)  без участия сознания? Вообще, буддийский взгляд на момент зачатия предполагает сознание в качестве необходимого элемента этого феномена:


> "...Зародыш входит в материнское лоно при наличии трех условий: [когда] мать здорова и менструации регулярны, [когда] мать и отец, охваченные желанием, соединяются в половом акте и [когда] присутствует гандхарва”.—Что же такое гандхарва, как не промежуточное существо?
> 
> *Васубандху. Абхидхармакоша. Строение мира. 
> Глава 5.*





> Как сознание может быть без умственных качеств (_и без обьектов ума?_)?


Элементарно: 


> Нечувственное и чувственное ("нама-рупа"). Имеющиеся налицо элементы нечувственные и чувственные остаются еще некоторое время необъединенными, и поэтому человек-эмбрион никаких еще переживаний не имеет. Это период простой наличности всех элементов во время эмбрионального состояния человека.
> 
> О. О. Розенберг.
> ПРОБЛЕМЫ БУДДИЙСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ

----------

Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (Архат) вырвал с корнем всякое существование, уничтожил рождение, для него не будет больше никакой формы бытия.


То есть не будет бытия в форме.
А без формы - будет?

----------

Игорь Ю (29.07.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Материализм не бывает научным. Он всегда лженаучен. Мое глубочайшее убеждение. Материализм выдает желаемое за действительное. Он собирает факты в угоду своей личной антипатии к сверхъестественному. А нужно просто спрятать личные чувства в кулак и посмотреть объективно па природу всех вещей. Нельзя строить теории из личных соображений. Материалисты вместо того, чтобы говорить "этого нет", могли бы сказать "данному феномену пока научного объяснения нет". Тогда были бы более корректны.


У Вас какое-то извращённое понимание научного материализма. Адекватный "материалист" примерно так и отвечает: "данному феномену пока нет объективного научного подтверждения, поэтому пока нет никакого смысла его рассматривать".

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (29.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Материалисты по факту большие буддисты чем одухотворённые люди
Во первых ни личности ни души ни морали нету, только абсолютно чистый пречинно-следственный механизм
Во вторых всё так как есть, если что то не так как есть, то этого нет

----------


## Федор Ф

> То есть не будет бытия в форме.
> А без формы - будет?


Нет, это я, возможно, неправильно слово употребил.
 Бытие может быть и без формы. В арупа-локе, например. Но это сансарный уровень обусловленного существования. Это не Ниббана. Ничего обусловленного в Париниббане нет. Даже сознания, которое является основой всех сансарных миров. Сознание в цепи обусловленного происхождения находится далеко до рождения и существования. Но оно обусловлено, вот в чем дело. Так что и его надо оставить. Да и как оно может существовать без своих опор: контакта, восприятия, ощущения, становления? Нет, сказано в писании, что это невозможно. Вне формы сознание, несомненно, существует, но хоть одна опора - *становление,* все же остается. А может и не одна. 
Но что-то остается и при освобождении. Одна маленькая дхаммочка - Ниббана. Больше ничего. Если же предположить, что Ниббана находится внутри сознания, то этим самым мы сознание ставим на первое место и придаем ему значение высшее, чем Ниббане.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Философия, не основанная на логике, не более, чем переливание из пустого в порожнее. Философский взгляд должен быть логически аргументирован


Нет, не вся философия такая, к счастью. Есть так называемая "Интуитивная философия" (Анри Бергсон). Она не основана на логике, а основана на интуитивном видении и прозрении. Доказать то, о чем она повествует нельзя, но можно почувствовать истинность сказанного, проверить каким-то потаенным внутренним знанием. Так же, кстати, как и многие аспекты Дхаммы. Что касается Анри Бергсона - то его интуиция=философия оказалась очень близка буддийскому мировоззрению. Именно такая философия, на мой взгляд наиболее уместна в обсуждении Дхаммы. Логика же, тем более наука (какое омерзение я чувствую при этом слове) слишком примитивны, чтобы на них опираться в данном случае. Они даже за пределы нашего мира не могут выйти, не то чтобы за пределы сансары.

----------

Игорь Ю (29.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Они даже за пределы нашего мира не могут выйти, не то чтобы за пределы сансары.


Неужели? 
"Пустота это форма, а форма это пустота" для вас логическое или интуитивное знание?

Примитивность или простота?
Истина - примитивна или проста?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да. Есть различные интерпретации, и не все Тхеравадины верят во все мифы в ПК.
> 
> 
> 
> И какая она? Я не очень знаком с Русскими Тхеравадинами.
> 
> 
> 
> Что не понятно? Что одна интерпретация рождения-смерти в Патичасамупадде это рождение и смерть состояний ума.
> ...


Мне кажется, точка зрения на рождение и смерть как "рождение и смерть состояний ума" заслуживает внимания. Ведь личный опыт говорит нам, что наши состояния сознания рождаются и умирают каждый день много раз. Присмотревшись, мы можем (хоть и не так ясно, как Будда) видеть, как работает неведение (авидься), формирователи, жажда, становление в течение довольно коротких промежутков времени. Далее, циклы сна-бодрствования также дают много материала внимательному наблюдателю. Утром, при пробуждении, можно увидеть более ясно, чем в течение дня, как вновь "собирается" тело, чувства и ум. Вечером, в промежутке между сном и бодрствованием, можно увидеть, как "угасают" и "останавливаются", уходят в непроявленное умственные формации. Если мы чем-то озабочены в жизни (а так оно, как правило, и есть), наши проблемы (страдание) "собираются" вновь и вновь при каждом пробуждении. В течение же дня сознание все время колеблется между "осознанными" и "неосознанными" состояниями. Между бодрствованием и "гипнотическими", "измененными" состояниями. Поэтому фазы "небытия", "становления", "бытия" и "разрушения" вполне наблюдаемы в обычной обыденной жизни в течение коротких, средних и длинных периодов. 

Далее, если при чтении Патиччасамуппады положиться на буквальный текст этой сутты, то там действительно говорится о рождении и старении буквально, а не метафорически. Не может быть "морщинистости" мгновения. Не может быть "утробы" в течение обычного дня, который мы проживаем. Поэтому, согласно сутте, Будда здесь дал описание механизма перевоплощений. Есть ли какое-то противоречие между существованием взаимозависимого возникновения в течение дня, в течение циклов сна-бодрствования, в течение одной жизни и в течение нескольких жизней? Если такое противоречие есть, я был бы благодарен за любые указания на этот факт... Я такого противоречия не вижу. 

Я, будучи сторонником другой ветви буддизма, уважаю Тхераваду. И русскую Тхераваду в частности. Они постарались донести учение Будды максимально точно и консервативно. Есть ли гарантия, что Будда в точности говорил то или иное? Для меня нет такой стопроцентной гарантии. Возмьем, например, Патиччасамуппада сутту. Я не могу на личном опыте проверить, так ли работает механизм перевоплощений. Но я могу проверить его работу на более коротких промежутках времени. Теперь, если я убедился в том, что этот двенадцатиступенчатый механизм работает на протяжении одной жизни, я с гораздо большим доверием отношусь к тому, что я пока не могу проверить, а именно, к его работе на протяжении нескольких жизней. В философии это называется индукцией. 

Далее, уважаемые коллеги, если вас терзают сомнения по поводу работы этого механизма в масштабе нескольких жизней, думаю, уместно преодолеть проблемы с помощью тех же сутт Будды. Читаем в Саббасава сутте:

_Вот каким образом он неправильно направляет внимание: «Был ли я в прошлом? Не было ли меня в прошлом? Чем я был в прошлом? Каким я был в прошлом? Будучи чем я был таким в прошлом? Буду ли я в будущем? Не будет ли меня в будущем? Чем я буду в будущем? Каким я буду в будущем? Будучи чем я буду таким в будущем?»_ 

Здесь Будда ясно и недвусмысленно предостерегает от увлечения перевоплощениями. И далее он снова, в десятитысячный раз переводит внимание на Четыре Благородных Истины. Я считаю Саббасава сутру хорошим лекарством для тех, кто мыслит слишком большими промежутками времени и слишком к ним привязывается...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Неужели? 
> "Пустота это форма, а форма это пустота" для вас логическое или интуитивное знание?


Во-первых, в ПК нет такого утверждения. Во-вторых, подобного рода знания уж точно не логические, а интуитивные. Даже если не совсем интуитивные (опять же, упираемся в проблему слов, или выражения невыразимого), то, во всяком случае, открывающиеся внутреннему, духовному взору, а не рассудку и логике. Примерно так.




> Истина - примитивна или проста?


Ох, как не проста!!! Не говорил ли Будда, что Дхамма глубока, сложна, тонка и недоступна для всех. Но лишь очень немногие способны ее понять и принять. Лишь те, кто готов к освобождению. А это единицы. 
Если вы говорите о каких-то других истинах - то все они однобоки, не истины - а искажения истины.

----------

Игорь Ю (29.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Во-первых, в ПК нет такого утверждения. Во-вторых, подобного рода знания уж точно не логические, а интуитивные. Даже если не совсем интуитивные (опять же, упираемся в проблему слов, или выражения невыразимого), то, во всяком случае, открывающиеся внутреннему, духовному взору, а не рассудку и логике. Примерно так.


Ясно.
Тогда возьмём мои любимые 0 и 1.

В нуле есть вся бесконечность цифр, ибо не имеет конца только то что не начиналось
Вся бесконечность цифр основана на нуле
Их нет без нуля
Их природа это ноль

0 это 1; 1 это 0.
Пустота это форма, а форма это пустота.

Интуиция или логика рассеивает иллюзии и ведёт к освобождению от них?

«Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не сконструированного - то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное - можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного».

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

*"пятачок"*

..Истина не примитивна или проста,не сложна или развита,она такова как есть.
Дело не в том что Учение Будды - сложное,это не так,но в том что глубоки корни страстей и препятствий-взглядов.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..Поскольку мне ничего не ясно,пойду займусь самолюбованием.. (с)

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> *"пятачок"*
> 
> ..Истина не примитивна или проста,не сложна или развита,она такова как есть.
> Дело не в том что Учение Будды - сложное,это не так,но в том что глубоки корни страстей и препятствий-взглядов.


Ну конечно - верно. Для кого-то и одного намека на истину достаточно для освобождения, для остальных - это очень сложно. Потому что Дхамма идет наперекор обычным, мирским ценностям - против течения, как говорил Будда. Приходится свое сознание разворачивать в обратную сторону. Тем не менее, Будда говорил именно о том, что Дхамма сложна. Есть сутта об этом. Сейчас искать некогда, может, позднее. Когда Сарипутта после беседы с Буддой говорит о том, что Дхамма, разъясненная Благословенным, оказывается простой и понятной, Будда отвечает, что нет, Дхамма в любом случае очень сложна, тонка и надмирна.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

Будда говорил, так именно из-за тех самых "корней-препятствий".
Шарипутра был любим Буддой.Любовь Его не была "легкой,грубой и мирской"..

----------


## Федор Ф

> Будда говорил, так именно из-за тех самых "корней-препятствий".
> Шарипутра был любим Буддой.Любовь Его не была "легкой,грубой и мирской"..


Я найду попозже сутту, чтобы не быть голословным.
Сарипутту Будда любил - еще бы! Он был опорой Благословенного, лучший из архатов! И олицетворял важнейщее качество - мудрость. Когда он умер - Будда сказал - "Сангха опустела". Но и он иногда ошибался. Чуть-чуть, самую малость. Бывало, Будда поправлял Сарипутту. Но очень редко. Я знаю из ПК только два таких случая.  Чаще прославлял.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..Чуть-чуть, самую малость..


А вы расчувствовались,или не застрахованы?

----------


## Федор Ф

> А вы расчувствовались,или не застрахованы?


Не понял. От чего не застрахован? Почему расчувствовался? Ну я ведь тоже говорю о тех, кого люблю. Сарипутту-то уж точно! Больше всех!

----------

Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Будда говорил что она сложна в понимании, но он не говорил цчто она сложна по своей природе. (если же говорил то буду благодарен прочитать)

"Simplicity is the skill to be learned" (ъ) а. Джаясаро

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Не понял..


Извините,это было грубо.Я хотел только узнать почему вы считаете что Будда ошибался.
PS Не надо отвечать на это сообщение.

----------


## sergey

> Я хотел только узнать почему вы считаете что Будда ошибался.


Я думаю, что Федор написал, что Сарипутта ошибался, не Будда. Да, фраза так построена, что можно понять и иначе, но дальнейший контекст уточняет смысл.

----------

Тао (29.07.2012), Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Извините,это было грубо.Я хотел только узнать почему вы считаете что Будда ошибался.
> PS Не надо отвечать на это сообщение.


Сарипутта ошибался. Я ведь о Сарипутте говорил. И выше - о его ошибочной оценке Дхаммы. При чем здесь Будда? Разумеется, Будда не ошибался, как можно было подумать.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (29.07.2012), Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Примитивность или простота?
> Истина - примитивна или проста?


Не стоит путать лаконизм с простотой. Мастер живописи учился всю жизнь и продолжает учится. Только тогда он может с легкостью нарисовать идеальный круг на холсте, одним движением, как Джотто. Это лаконизм. Сложный и отточенный до автоматизма. Простой в своем конечном результате, но несоизмеримо сложный в исполнении.
А простота это что? Это детские рисунки с кляксами, где разные бяки. Без каких-либо усилий.

----------

Тао (29.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Своих идей у человека не бывает и быть не может. Все механизмы и законы ума, эстетические чувства, искусства, любое вдохновение берется их Хроник Акаши.


А кто их туда записал?

----------

Буль (29.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> В нуле есть вся бесконечность цифр, ибо не имеет конца только то что не начиналось


Нирвана не имеет конца, хотя начинается.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Не стоит путать лаконизм с простотой. Мастер живописи учился всю жизнь и продолжает учится. Только тогда он может с легкостью нарисовать идеальный круг на холсте, одним движением, как Джотто. Это лаконизм. Сложный и отточенный до автоматизма. Простой в своем конечном результате, но несоизмеримо сложный в исполнении.
> А простота это что? Это детские рисунки с кляксами, где разные бяки. *Без каких-либо усилий.*


Под "без каких либо усилий" вы имели ввиду "свободно"?

То чего добиваются в будущем, то не имеют сейчас, то появляется и исчезает, не вечно, обусловленно и эфимерно.
То чего не надо добиваться, что всегда сдесь, без условно, - то вечно, то имеют и сейчас и в будущем и в прошлом, то не рождается и не исчезает.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Нирвана не имеет конца, хотя начинается.


Неужели ?

----------


## Dron

> Неужели ?


В смысле о рили?)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> В смысле о рили?)


Oh realy ?
Обратите внимание на  первое прилагательное, на второе прилагательное, на третье прилагательное, на четвёртое прилагательное.

«Монахи, есть *не рождённое*, *неустановленное*, *несотворённое*, *не сконструированное*. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не сконструированного - то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное - можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного».

----------


## Dron

> Oh realy ?
> Обратите внимание на  первое прилагательное, на второе прилагательное, на третье прилагательное, на четвёртое прилагательное.
> 
> «Монахи, есть *не рождённое*, *неустановленное*, *несотворённое*, *не сконструированное*. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не сконструированного - то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное - можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного».


Определитесь:
1) Нирвана конечна, и имеет начало
2) Нирвана конечна, и безначальна
3) Нирвана бесконечна и безначальна
4) Нирвана бесконечна и имеет начало

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Определитесь:
> 1) Нирвана конечна, и имеет начало
> 2) Нирвана конечна, и безначальна
> 3) Нирвана бесконечна и безначальна
> 4) Нирвана бесконечна и имеет начало


3) Нирвана бесконечна и безначальна

----------


## Dron

> 3) Нирвана бесконечна и безначальна


Отсутствие страданий бесконечно и безначально?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Отсутствие страданий бесконечно и безначально?


Да.
В этом и проблема, то что ЖС считают за существующее то, что иллюзорно

Как говорится : _"нет страдания, нет причины страдания, нет прекращения страдания и нет пути к прекращению страдания."_

----------


## Dron

> Да.
> В этом и проблема, то что ЖС считают за существующее то, что иллюзорно
> 
> Как говорится : _"нет страдания, нет причины страдания, нет прекращения страдания и нет пути к прекращению страдания."_


То есть все обладают Всеведением и прочими качествами Будды?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> То есть все обладают Всеведением и прочими качествами Будды?


Да.

----------


## Dron

> Да.


Я не обладаю Всеведением. Я лгу?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> То есть все обладают Всеведением и прочими качествами Будды?


Уважаемые друзья, многое, если не все, зависит от точки зрения. Нельзя полностью примирить логику Будды и логику обычного человека. Еще в добуддистские времена приводился пример с веревкой и змеей. Если обычный человек видит змею в висящей веревке, то все его логические рассуждения будут обусловлены этой "видимой" змеей. Будда видит в веревке просто веревку. и его логика частенько будет противоречить логике обычного человека...  :Smilie: 

"Нет страдания, нет причины страдания и т. д." - это все логика уровня Будды. Для уровня же подавляющего большинства живых существ Будда использовал их логику (см. Четыре Благородных Истины :Smilie: ).

Когда умные монахи обращались к основателю дзен (чань) Бодхидхарме с вопросами об "уровнях достижения", архатах и т. д., он отвечал односложно:

"Вы просто спите и видите сны, и тот, кто Вам об этом рассказал - тоже..."

Он не считал нужным вдаваться в подробности там, где видел, что его логика и логика искателей не пересекаются  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Уважаемые друзья, многое, если не все, зависит от точки зрения. Нельзя полностью примирить логику Будды и логику обычного человека.


Ну можно хотя бы попытаться.  С точки зрения и Будды и обычного человека веревка- не змея.
Как, получилось примирить?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я не обладаю Всеведением. Я лгу?


Да, вы лжец.
Обманываете сами себя.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я не обладаю Всеведением. Я лгу?


В продолжение этого обсуждения привожу хорошую иллюстрацию (анекдот):

В сумасшедшем доме один пациент имеет фобию. Он вообразил себя зернышком и страшно боится всех кур, петухов и цеплят, мол, они его склюют  :Smilie: 

С этим парнем проводилась серьезная терапия, после которой лечащий врач решил, что тот, наконец, вылечился. На вопрос "Кто Вы?" он отвечал: "Я - человек. Я - не пшеничное зерно". Но все же решили провести последний тест. Поместили во двор петуха и выпустили этого парня. Тот, завидев петуха, пустился наутек. Его поймали, привели к доктору, и тот его спросил: "Ты почему убежал? Разве ты не знаешь, что ты - человек, а не зернышко??" Тот печально ответил: "Я-то, конечно, знаю, но петух-то этого не знает!!!"

Мы все, ребята, где-то похожи на этого парня  :Smilie: . 

Это по поводу логики и Логики  :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> Да, вы лжец.
> Обманываете сами себя.


То есть Будда совершает неблагое деяние речи?

----------

Pyro (29.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну можно хотя бы попытаться.  С точки зрения и Будды и обычного человека веревка- не змея.
> Как, получилось примирить?


Да, уважаемый Dron, вполне получилось, - на бумаге  :Wink: 

В те моменты, когда вервека воспринимается как веревка, логика обычного человека совпадает с логикой Будды. В те моменты, когда веревка воспринимается как змея, это - два разных типа логики  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Да, уважаемый Dron, вполне получилось, - на бумаге 
> 
> В те моменты, когда вервека воспринимается как веревка, логика обычного человека совпадает с логикой Будды. В те моменты, когда веревка воспринимается как змея, это - два разных типа логики


В те моменты, когда веревка воспринимается как змея, это вообще никакая не логика, это ошибочное восприятие.

----------


## Pyro

> Вы просто спите и видите сны


а есть мнение, что сновидение порождает сновидящего

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В те моменты, когда веревка воспринимается как змея, это вообще никакая не логика, это ошибочное восприятие.


Логика и все логические заключения всегда строятся на некой аксиоматике. Есть, например, геометрия Эвклида, где "через точку вне данной прямой можно провести одну и только одну (в некоторых вариантах не больше одной) прямую, параллельную данной. Есть геометрия Лобачевского, где "через точку вне данной прямой можно провести _более_ одной прямой, параллельной данной. Как бы ни казалась дикой вторая точка зрения, она на самом деле не является логически противоречивой. Это впервые было строго математически доказано Лобачевским...

Веревка/змея - это две разных аксиоматики. Они обе внутренне непротиворечивы, хотя исключают одна другую. Встает вопрос выбора, - какую принять для построения логических выводов? 

Пока мы в плену сансарных представлений, сколько мы бы ни пытались "симулировать" логику Будды, мы все время будем ошибаться...

----------

Федор Ф (29.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> а есть мнение, что сновидение порождает сновидящего


Это - глубокая мысль, вполне согласующаяся с буддизмом.

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> То есть Будда совершает неблагое деяние речи?


Будда молчит.

----------


## Dron

> Будда молчит.


А я не молчу. Я - Будда?

----------


## Dron

> Веревка/змея - это две разных аксиоматики. Они обе внутренне непротиворечивы, хотя исключают одна другую. Встает вопрос выбора, - какую принять для построения логических выводов?


Да, отлично, и так какую вы принимаете?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А я не молчу. Я - Будда?


Я - лжец

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, отлично, и так какую вы принимаете?


Я стремлюсь стать на такую точку зрения, которая предполагает логику Будды. Чтобы это получилось полностью, надо стать Буддой. Поэтому, когда мне кажется, что я в чем-то абсолютно уверен, я вспоминаю слова Бодхидхармы: "Вы просто спите и видите сны, и тот, кто Вам об этом рассказал - тоже".  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Пока мы в плену сансарных представлений, сколько мы бы ни пытались "симулировать" логику Будды, мы все время будем ошибаться...


У Будды нет логики.
Будда не чафкает.

А вообще как он однажды сказал (по памяти):
_Нельзя окунуть нить мысли в непроницаемое, "..". Тот кто спрашивает - ошибается, тот кто отвечает - ошибается._

----------


## Dron

> Я - лжец


И Будда?

----------


## Dron

> Я стремлюсь стать на такую точку зрения, которая предполагает логику Будды. Чтобы это получилось полностью, надо стать Буддой. Поэтому, когда мне кажется, что я в чем-то абсолютно уверен, я вспоминаю слова Бодхидхармы: "Вы просто спите и видите сны, и тот, кто Вам об этом рассказал - тоже".


Никакую не принимаете?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> И Будда?


Я - не Будда, Я - Мара.

----------


## Dron

> Я - не Будда, Я - Мара.


Обладающий всеми качествами Будды?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> У Будды нет логики.
> Будда не чафкает.
> 
> А вообще как он однажды сказал (по памяти):
> _Нельзя окунуть нить мысли в непроницаемое, "..". Тот кто спрашивает - ошибается, тот кто отвечает - ошибается._


Мне кажется, в современном мире люди очень склонны противопоставлять логику и интуитивное прозрение. А ведь реальность имеет как рациональную, так и иррациональную составляющие. Просветленных было много и до Будды, и после Будды, но лишь Будда смог сформулировать свое учение так, что оно было принято миллионами. Почему так получилось? Думаю, потому, что у Будды были необычайным образом развиты обе составляющие: рациональная и иррациональная. Когда было нужно, он говорил таинственными фразами (напр., такими, как Вы сейчас процитировали), когда нужно было апеллировать к логике, он строил четкие логические конструкции, понятные тогдашним брахманам и кшатриям и согласующиеся с их представлениями о мире...

----------

Алексей Каверин (29.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Никакую не принимаете?


Принимаю логику Будды как цель, но осознаю, что не обладаю ей в полной мере, и даже не в полной  :Smilie: .

----------


## Dron

> Принимаю логику Будды как цель, но осознаю, что не обладаю ей в полной мере, и даже не в полной .


А логику обывателя, что веревка- не змея- принимаете?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А логику обывателя, что веревка- не змея- принимаете?


В той системе условных обозначений, которую я предложил, логика обывателя как раз и состоит в ошибочном восприятии веревки как змеи.

----------


## Dron

> В той системе условных обозначений, которую я предложил, логика обывателя как раз и состоит в ошибочном восприятии веревки как змеи.


Как вы думаете, что обыватель скажет, когда вы ему предложите считать веревку змеей?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Обладающий всеми качествами Будды?


Я ничем не обладает, даже самим сабой.
Я обладаем Буддой. Как конь всадником.
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=439




> Мне кажется, в современном мире люди очень склонны противопоставлять логику и интуитивное прозрение. А ведь реальность имеет как рациональную, так и иррациональную составляющие. Просветленных было много и до Будды, и после Будды, но лишь Будда смог сформулировать свое учение так, что оно было принято миллионами. Почему так получилось? Думаю, потому, что у Будды были необычайным образом развиты обе составляющие: рациональная и иррациональная. Когда было нужно, он говорил таинственными фразами (напр., такими, как Вы сейчас процитировали), когда нужно было апеллировать к логике, он строил четкие логические конструкции, понятные тогдашним брахманам и кшатриям и согласующиеся с их представлениями о мире...


Под иррациональным я читаю "следствия причин которых мы не видим".
Логика это причины и следствия, карма это синоним логики.
В мире нет ничего случайного у всего есть приничы и всё имеет следствия. Ничто не может появиться само по себе из ничего - это хаос, но мир упорядочен, мир в гармонии и равновесии.

В той фразе нет ничего интуитивного или таинственного. Описывая тишину звуком - тем самым мы уже ошибаемся. 
На бегу нельзя показать как надо стоять, нельзя нарисовать пустоту, или показать объектами...

_Тот кто спрашивает - тот ошибается, тот кто отвечает - тот ошибается._

----------


## Dron

> Я ничем не обладает, даже самим сабой.
> Я обладаем Буддой. Как конь всадником.


Тогда вы- не Будда.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Тогда вы- не Будда.


Я - нет

----------


## Dron

> Я - нет


Вот как...

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вот как...


Так.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У Будды нет логики.


Ололо.




> А вообще как он однажды сказал (по памяти):
> _Нельзя окунуть нить мысли в непроницаемое, "..". Тот кто спрашивает - ошибается, тот кто отвечает - ошибается._


Он так не говорил.




> Когда было нужно, он говорил таинственными фразами (напр., такими, как Вы сейчас процитировали),


Когда было нужно?

----------


## Dron

> Так.


ТО есть, вы особенный? Все- Будды, а вы-нет?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Когда было нужно?


Думаю, Будда (а также многие мастера дзен и не только дзен) говорил парадоксальными фразами тогда, когда видел, что человек привязан к тому или иному способу мышления. Такой метод особенно эффективен при работе с высокоинтеллектуальными людьми, слишком сильно привязанными к логике и различным концепциям. Будда, сам будучи интеллектуалом еще до просветления, прекрасно понимал опасность "логических ловушек" и концептуализации.

Учителя дзен также любили "сбивать" интеллектуальные заблуждения ума алогичными вопросами и ответами. 

Кстати, любопытно, что один из выдающихся психиатров и психотерапевтов нашего времени Мильтон Эриксон считал "метод путаницы" (разные алогичные штуковины  :Smilie: , ставящие в тупик пациента) особенно эффективным при работе с интеллектуалами.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ололо.


Я не про Будду Готаму, я про природу Будды




> Он так не говорил.


Я кстати это тут увидел как то.
В любом случае даже если это сказал не он, то это так.




> ТО есть, вы особенный? Все- Будды, а вы-нет?


Никто не Будда.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Думаю, Будда (а также многие мастера дзен и не только дзен) говорил парадоксальными фразами тогда, когда видел, что человек привязан к тому или иному способу мышления.


Думаете, что Будда (не мастер дзен) говорил парадоксальными фразами?
А с кшатриями и брахманами, по-Вашему, он говорил логично оттого, что те не привязаны ни к какому способу мышления?

----------


## Dron

> Никто не Будда.


И Шакьямуни?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> И Шакьямуни?


Шакьямину это Шакьямуни
Будда это Будда

----------


## Dron

> Шакьямину это Шакьямуни
> Будда это Будда


А Шакьямуни- Будда?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А Шакьямуни- Будда?


Шакьямуни - Шакьямуни
Будда - Будда

ЗЫ после своего просвятления Будда никогда больше не назывался иначе как Будда.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я не про Будду Готаму, я про природу Будды


Будда имел логику, но его природа--не имела?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Будда имел логику, но его природа--не имела?


Говорится что после своего просвятления Будда не произнёс ни слова.
По факту Будда всегда молчал, и продолжил молчать.
Всадник сидит, конь идёт

http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=439

----------


## Dron

> Шакьямуни - Шакьямуни
> Будда - Будда
> 
> ЗЫ после своего просвятления Будда никогда больше не назывался иначе как Будда.


Какая разница? Он от этого стал не-Шакьямуни?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Говорится что после своего просвятления Будда не произнёс ни слова.


Всё слова Будды прислышались буддистам? Во дают.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Какая разница? Он от этого стал не-Шакьямуни?


Он никогда им не был.
Не-Шакьямуни Будда.

----------


## Dron

> Он никогда им не был.
> Не-Шакьямуни Будда.


Будда никогда не был Шакьямуни?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Думаете, что Будда (не мастер дзен) говорил парадоксальными фразами?
> А с кшатриями и брахманами, по-Вашему, он говорил логично оттого, что те не привязаны ни к какому способу мышления?


Уважаемый Денис, Будда говорил по-всякому. За много лет он много наговорил  :Smilie: 

Почему Вы утверждаете, что Будда - не мастер дзен? Или, может, я это утверждал?  :Smilie: 

С кшатриями и брахманами (особенно с брахманами) он часто говорил, отталкиваясь от их системы взглядов. Переходя в соответствии с обычной логикой шаг за шагом к их проблемам и вопросам, он в конце концов доносил свое понимание реальности. Но и с ними он говорил очень по-разному. Я вовсе не пытаюсь делать абсолютных обобщений. 

Я не утверждаю того, что использовать обычную логику и здравый смысл нужно только для работы с людьми, не привязанными к определенным способам мышления. Просто метод использования алогичных (с точки зрения обычной логики) вещей иногда эффективен для обучения людей с определенным типом психики.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Всё слова Будды прислышались буддистам? Во дают.


Всадник сидит, конь идёт.
Говорят что тут был Будда,
А я вижу следы от коня.
Люди идут за всадником
Следуя по его следам.
Но всадник сидит
А конь идёт
Куда идут люди?
Ведь всадник сидит

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Будда никогда не был Шакьямуни?


Он им всегда не-был.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему Вы утверждаете, что Будда - не мастер дзен? Или, может, я это утверждал?


Потому, что сослались на парадоксы дзенцев, тогда как интересует меня то Ваше утверждение, что, мол, Будда, когда было нужно, говорил таинственными фразами. Давайте ограничимся речами Будды.




> С кшатриями и брахманами (особенно с брахманами) он часто говорил, отталкиваясь от их системы взглядов. Переходя в соответствии с обычной логикой шаг за шагом к их проблемам и вопросам, он в конце концов доносил свое понимание реальности. Но и с ними он говорил очень по-разному.


Так с кем же и когда он говорил "таинственными фразами"? Ну хоть один пример из того же ПК.




> Я не утверждаю того, что использовать обычную логику и здравый смысл нужно только для работы с людьми, не привязанными к определенным способам мышления. Просто метод использования алогичных (с точки зрения обычной логики) вещей иногда эффективен для обучения людей с определенным типом психики.


С точки зрения какой же логики _алогичные (с точки зрения обычной логики) вещи_ окажутся логичными?

----------


## Dron

> Он им всегда не-был.


И никто им никогда не был? Буддой?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> И никто им никогда не был? Буддой?


Никто никогда им не был, и никто никогда им не станет.

_
Пусть будет осторожен Капитан, что почуял куда дует Дхамма.
Расправлять паруса среди шторма - опасно, может мачту сломать и порвать паруса.
Но раз от ветра ушёл, то дай свет водной глади и развей облака.
Ведь ты на пути туда,
Куда никто не добрался._ 
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=444

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Потому, что сослались на парадоксы дзенцев, тогда как интересует меня то Ваше утверждение, что, мол, Будда, когда было нужно, говорил таинственными фразами. Давайте ограничимся речами Будды.
> 
> С точки зрения какой же логики _алогичные (с точки зрения обычной логики) вещи_ окажутся логичными?


Уважаемый Денис, если мы начнем с Вами спорить о том, что Будда говорил, а что нет, то нам придется поменять направление и вступить в Тхераваду  :Smilie: . Я их очень уважаю и даже ими восхищаюсь, но пока к такому шагу не готов.

Например, "Алмазная сутра" вся состоит из парадоксов. Там вообще трудно найти обыденную логику. Но логика Будды там присутствует.

Далее. Известные вещи "Форма - это пустота", "Пустота - это форма" даже с огромной натяжкой нельзя привязать к "обычной" логике.

Вообще, само понятие Нирваны совершенно не поддается описанию обычными логическими средствами.

А почему Вы такое внимание уделили моим словам? В мире есть масса вещей, которые никакой логикой и никаким вербальным способом не описать. Например, вкус банана  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (30.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Никто никогда им не был, и никто никогда им не станет.


Сансара вечна?

----------


## Dron

> Например, "Алмазная сутра" вся состоит из парадоксов.


Нет, не состоит.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Например, "Алмазная сутра" вся состоит из парадоксов. Там вообще трудно найти обыденную логику. Но логика Будды там присутствует.


Увы, я не понимаю, что за разделение логики и обыденной логики. Логика либо есть, либо нет её.
Пример какой-нибудь не приведете ли?




> Далее. Известные вещи "Форма - это пустота", "Пустота - это форма" даже с огромной натяжкой нельзя привязать к "обычной" логике.


Без натяжки можно, когда узнаете значения терминов рупа и шуньята.




> Вообще, само понятие Нирваны совершенно не поддается описанию обычными логическими средствами.


"Прекращение танхи", не?




> А почему Вы такое внимание уделили моим словам?


Писали просто абы что, не чаямши, что кто-нибудь задаст вопросы?




> В мире есть масса вещей, которые никакой логикой и никаким вербальным способом не описать. Например, вкус банана


Банан нужен на то, чтобы есть.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нет, не состоит.


Я говорил, уважаемый Dron, об обычной логике. С точки зрения обычной логики эта сутра довольно иррациональна...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Увы, я не понимаю, что за разделение логики и обыденной логики. Логика либо есть, либо нет её.
> Пример какой-нибудь не приведете ли?
> 
> _Я уже привел: "Форма - пустота. Пустота - форма". Я сам математик и знаю, что с точки зрения математической логики это - бред. Но, к счастью, познание не исчерпывается математической логикой.
> _
> Без натяжки можно, когда узнаете значения терминов рупа и шуньята.
> _
> Спасибо. Завидую Вам, что Вы уже познали эти вещи._
> 
> ...


Пора выпить чашку чаю. Всем нам  :Wink: .

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я уже привел: "Форма - пустота. Пустота - форма". Я сам математик и знаю, что с точки зрения математической логики это - бред. Но, к счастью, познание не исчерпывается математической логикой.


Вы почему-то сутрическую (= сжатую) формулу читаете по правилам математической логики. Потом вдруг делаете не тот вывод, что в сутре нет мат.логики, а тот, что там нет _обычной_ логики.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вы почему-то сутрическую (= сжатую) формулу читаете по правилам математической логики. Потом вдруг делаете не тот вывод, что в сутре нет мат.логики, а тот, что там нет _обычной_ логики.


Математическая логика, уважаемый Денис, - это обыденная логика, доведенная до математической точности. Это Аристотель в свое время сделал.

Впрочем, мне все-таки кажется, что мы друг друга поняли и спорить нам особо не о чем.

Удачи и спокойной ночи!

----------

Алексей Каверин (30.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Я говорил, уважаемый Dron, об обычной логике. С точки зрения обычной логики эта сутра довольно иррациональна...


Она рациональна. С чего вы взяли, что она иррациональна?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Математическая логика, уважаемый Денис, - это обыденная логика, доведенная до математической точности. Это Аристотель в свое время сделал.
> 
> Впрочем, мне все-таки кажется, что мы друг друга поняли и спорить нам особо не о чем.


Ещё можно спорить о том, можно ли _логику_ довести до математической точности. Логика неточна, что ли? Уточнять можно язык, на котором делается высказывание.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Я уже привел: "Форма - пустота. Пустота - форма". Я сам математик и  знаю, что с точки зрения математической логики это - бред. Но, к  счастью, познание не исчерпывается математической логикой.


Ну мне два знакомых ученых на эту тему сказали следующее, что это похоже на теорему Пуанкаре, и что если брать все расстояние между атомами, то Земля займет объем простого яблока, так что пустота везде.

----------


## AlexТ

> Где сказано о какой-то стадии? И как Вы себе предтавляете формирование нама-рупы (зигота - и есть, собственно, начало нама-рупы, см.)  без участия сознания? Вообще, буддийский взгляд на момент зачатия предполагает сознание в качестве необходимого элемента этого феномена:
> Элементарно:


Уважаемого Васубандху я не считаю за непогрешимый источник о материальном мире. Kaк я понимаю после 5й недели  человеческое эмбрион имеет сознание и тогда же начинает работать сердце.

В любом случае, пока перевес данных на то что сознание зависит от материальных процессах в нейронах, нервах, и.т.д.

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну мне два знакомых ученых на эту тему сказали следующее, что это похоже на теорему Пуанкаре, и что если брать все расстояние между атомами, то Земля займет объем простого яблока, так что пустота везде.


Я слышал подобное утверждение что якобы материя на 99% пуста. Мне так хочется ответить:  "_ну пройдите сквозь стену! Она ведь 99% пуста!_"

Тут "пустота" заполнена всякими атомными и субатомными силами  которые намного сильнее гравитационной силы.

----------


## Буль

> Ну мне два знакомых ученых на эту тему сказали следующее, что это похоже на теорему Пуанкаре, и что если брать все расстояние между атомами, то Земля займет объем простого яблока, так что пустота везде.


Странные какие-то учёные. Цыганские, что ли? Они действительно считают что расстояние между атомами пусто?

----------


## Ондрий

> И как Вы себе предтавляете формирование нама-рупы (зигота - и есть, собственно, начало нама-рупы, см.) без участия сознания?


Растения и грибы прекрасно с этим справляются и без сознания. Т.о. наличие сознания не является необходимым условием для формирования живых клеток.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без цвета. Без материи. Без света. П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О. Я думаю нет.


Нет, не потому что обязательно что-то будет, а потому что состояние полного небытия невозможно по определению. Надо уже быть чтобы его зафиксировать, что противоречит условию. обморок или глубокий сон без сновидений, к примеру. Вся информация о отсутствии всякого опыта и содержания в таких состояниях появляется уже в сознательном состоянии. Если представить собственную сознательность в виде графика с осями времени (абцисса) и "силы сознательности" или "ясности"(ордината), то в таких местах будет не самый низкий уровень линии, а просто как "вырез графика" этого промежутка.

----------

Игорь Ю (30.07.2012)

----------


## Alex

А ну-ка я потроллю. Хотя на самом деле вопрос, который я хотел бы задать, очень интересный и всегда вызывал у меня искреннее недоумение.
От представителей Тхеравады (не только, но в основном) я часто слышу утверждение, что ниббана/нирвана — это прекращение любого бытия/сознания (для субъекта это одно и то же), а наличие сознания и сопутствующих ему психических явлений, пусть даже самое тонкое — бяка. Ну это-то не в новинку, в индийской мысли такой позицией никого не удивишь.
Мне сейчас некогда искать цитаты из сообщений участников, но дело это нехитрое, желающие сами найдут.
Словом, существовать и осознавать плохо, вот было бы здорово, если бы я никогда не родился.
И в то же время те же самые люди пишут о том, что сознание — это функция мозга и с разрушением (или необратимым повреждением) мозга прекращается. Я тут совершенно не иронизирую, приводимая аргументация вполне достойная.
Так вот чего я не понимаю: почему люди, которым так обрыдло бытие, заморачиваются всякой буддийской практикой? Я понимаю, шла бы речь о средневековых индийцах — вера в перерождения воспринималась (да и сейчас сплошь и рядом воспринимается) как некая аксиома. Но сейчас-то? Всё же у подавляющего большинства участников вполне себе советско-атеистический бэкграунд.
Если сознание — бяка, а прерывается оно весьма просто путем воздействия на мозг, почему никто не убьет себя об стену или не выпьет яду? Для того, чтобы отказаться от такого простого способа прекратить страдания, нужны очень веские аргументы в пользу того, что со смертью физического тела сознание никуда не исчезает.
Этого я никогда понять не мог. Извините, что кратко, мне на работу пора.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (30.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (31.07.2012), Норбу (30.07.2012), Ондрий (30.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Сансара вечна?


Ничего никогда небыло, и по этому всё всегда будет.





> А ну-ка я потроллю. Хотя на самом деле вопрос, который я хотел бы задать, очень интересный и всегда вызывал у меня искреннее недоумение.
> От представителей Тхеравады (не только, но в основном) я часто слышу утверждение, что ниббана/нирвана — это прекращение любого бытия/сознания (для субъекта это одно и то же), а наличие сознания и сопутствующих ему психических явлений, пусть даже самое тонкое — бяка. Ну это-то не в новинку, в индийской мысли такой позицией никого не удивишь.
> Мне сейчас некогда искать цитаты из сообщений участников, но дело это нехитрое, желающие сами найдут.
> Словом, существовать и осознавать плохо, вот было бы здорово, если бы я никогда не родился.
> И в то же время те же самые люди пишут о том, что сознание — это функция мозга и с разрушением (или необратимым повреждением) мозга прекращается. Я тут совершенно не иронизирую, приводимая аргументация вполне достойная.
> Так вот чего я не понимаю: почему люди, которым так обрыдло бытие, заморачиваются всякой буддийской практикой? Я понимаю, шла бы речь о средневековых индийцах — вера в перерождения воспринималась (да и сейчас сплошь и рядом воспринимается) как некая аксиома. Но сейчас-то? Всё же у подавляющего большинства участников вполне себе советско-атеистический бэкграунд.
> Если сознание — бяка, а прерывается оно весьма просто путем воздействия на мозг, почему никто не убьет себя об стену или не выпьет яду? Для того, чтобы отказаться от такого простого способа прекратить страдания, нужны очень веские аргументы в пользу того, что со смертью физического тела сознание никуда не исчезает.
> Этого я никогда понять не мог. Извините, что кратко, мне на работу пора.


Форма (рупа) это антенна. Нет антенны, нет музыки, но потнциально музыка есть, причём вся сразу, моментально и одноввременно, вне таких понятий как время, пространство и двойтсвенность
Но на относительном уровне, в зависимости от антенны, возпринимаются разные волны, транслируютая разные передачи, с разной чистотой и помехами.

Сорвавшийся осенний лист,
Он летит или его несёт ветер?
Когда лист исчезнет
Будет ли продолжаться его полёт?
Будет ли ветер дуть дальше?

----------


## Буль

> Нет, не потому что обязательно что-то будет, а потому что состояние полного небытия невозможно по определению.


Извините, по какому такому определению? Кто так храбро определил что состояния полного небытия невозможно?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Извините, по какому такому определению? Кто так храбро определил что состояния полного небытия невозможно?


Думаю Шадак имел ввиду что его нету как того или инного _состояния_, так сказать "по определению", но само по себе нибетие есть, а точнее нету...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если сознание — бяка, а прерывается оно весьма просто путем воздействия на мозг, почему никто не убьет себя об стену или не выпьет яду? Для того, чтобы отказаться от такого простого способа прекратить страдания, нужны очень веские аргументы в пользу того, что со смертью физического тела сознание никуда не исчезает.


В том-то и дело, что не исчезает. Лично я в этой теме уже об этом говорил. Сознание  - это основа, условие сансары и бесконечных перерождений. После смерти исчезает личность и появляется новая. Смерть не выход из этого круга рождений и смертей. Иначе было бы все очень просто. Выход только один - Ниббана.
А кто не верит в перерождения - тому, действительно, зачем буддизм? Ограничились бы материализмом. Тхеравада же к материализму не имеет никакого отношения не только из-за веры в перерождения, но и в другие миры. Чуть ли не большая часть ПК посвящена богам (как известно, Будда и богов учил), описанию Небесных миров, адов и т.д.
 Да и вообще - основная цель буддизма - освобождение от страдания,(коим и является существование), прекращение перерождений в любых мирах. Кому это не нравится - пусть остаются атеистами и материалистами.

Сознание не прекращается, нет. Ни в обмороке, ни под наркозом. Просто, видимо, не все помнят эти переживания. Я помню. Много раз был в бессознательном состоянии. Если обморок неглубокий - появляются образы, как во сне. Если глубокий и продолжительный - образов нет, но есть нечто иное, невыразимое, аналогов чему я не могу здесь найти. Но очень знакомое состояние, которое я всякий раз узнаю, как какую-то древнюю, вечную основу. Довольно жутко. Памяти о себе и о мире там нет.

----------

AlekseyE (30.07.2012), Zom (30.07.2012), Дмитрий С (30.07.2012), Игорь Ю (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> Извините, по какому такому определению? Кто так храбро определил что состояния полного небытия невозможно?


По определению автора треда -"абсолютное небытие", что включает и отсутствие наблюдателя.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> пусть остаются атеистами и материалистами.


А разве перерождение это не инерция энергии, но просто в большем количестве измерений, как бы многогранная?

Или вы считаете что состоите из другой физики и не подчиняетесь её законам ?
Хм...

Самсара-ниббана полностью свободна от Эго, от личности, от памяти... Нигде нельзя найти Ктого-бы-то-нибыло. Чистый механизм, абсолютно БЕЗЛИЧНОСТНЫЙ.
Личность(душа) - имеет погрешности и не иделаьна, двойственна. Самсара не имеет личности, Ниббана не имеет личности. Тогда почему вы считаете что мы ЖС это личности? Обычный сгусток енергии бесконечной ясности чистоты ... где личность?

----------


## Федор Ф

> А разве перерождение это не инерция энергии, но просто в большем количестве измерений, как бы многогранная?
> Хм...


Как хотите, так и называйте, если угодно. Главное, что конца и края этому кувырканию в сансаре нет. Нравится - продолжайте этот цирк. Кому надоело - уходят. Вот вам и хм. 
Будда дал прямой и конкретный путь к освобождению и не поощрял отвлечения на многогранную энергию в большем количестве измерений.
Кто действительно хочет выбраться из леса, спрашивает дорогу и спешит скорее дойти по ней до цели. Кто не хочет, гуляет по окольным тропинкам, нюхает цветочки и наслаждается пением птиц. Только не понимает, что его время ограничено. Скоро стемнеет и он рискует заблудиться и никогда не выйти из леса.

----------

Алексей Каверин (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Как хотите, так и называйте, если угодно. Главное, что конца и края этому кувырканию в сансаре нет. Нравится - продолжайте этот цирк. Кому надоело - уходят. Вот вам и хм. 
> Будда дал прямой и конкретный путь к освобождению и не поощрял отвлечения на многогранную энергию в большем количестве измерений.
> Кто действительно хочет выбраться из леса, спрашивает дорогу и спешит скорее дойти по ней до цели. Кто не хочет, гуляет по окольным тропинкам, нюхает цветочки и наслаждается пением птиц. Только не понимает, что его время ограничено. Скоро стемнеет и он рискует заблудиться и никогда не выйти из леса.


Да вы правы. Просто не понимаю почему часто религиозные люди принебрегают физикой, ведь это чистая дхамма, другой конец одной палки... поэтому среагировал )

Но вы правы, вся эта космология - абсолютно лишнее, вопросы ответы на которые не ведут к освобождению. 
Но тем не менее они могут способствывать развитию веры, до того как было открыто знание

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сознание не прекращается, нет. Ни в обмороке, ни под наркозом. Просто, видимо, не все помнят эти переживания. Я помню. Много раз был в бессознательном состоянии. Если обморок неглубокий - появляются образы, как во сне. Если глубокий и продолжительный - образов нет, но есть нечто иное, невыразимое, аналогов чему я не могу здесь найти. Но очень знакомое состояние, которое я всякий раз узнаю, как какую-то древнюю, вечную основу. Довольно жутко. Памяти о себе и о мире там нет.


Уважаемый Федор, похоже, Вы имеете очень интересный личный опыт. Если воспоминания о входах в обморок (кому) и выходах из него не причиняют Вам серьезного дискомфорта, не могли бы Вы описать следующее:

1. Что Вы чувствуете непосредственно перед входом в это состояние и непосредственно после выхода?
2. Чем вход в такие состояния и выход из них отличаются от состояний непосредственно перед засыпанием и после пробуждения?
3. Чувствуете ли Вы в такие моменты что-либо подобное двенадцатиступенчатой процедуре взаимозависимого возникновения (Патиччасамуппада)? Возможно, какие-то отдельные фазы...

----------


## Федор Ф

По быстрому отвечу, потому что мне нужно уборку делать и бежать в магазин за продуктами. Доченька скоро придет.
Итак:




> 1. Что Вы чувствуете непосредственно перед входом в это состояние и непосредственно после выхода?


Перед обмороком обычно ничего. Просто теряю сознание, отключаюсь. В бессознательном состоянии, как я уже сказал - бывает по-разному. В глубоком обмороке переживания настолько нездешние, что въехать потом в обычную жизнь бывает очень тяжело. Это потрясение оставляет свой след на всю жизнь. Описать эти переживания невозможно. Но если есть образы - то можно рассказать о них. Тоже мало не покажется, кстати. Выход из этого состояния интереснее. Я помню однажды, после очень глубокого обморока, я открыл глаза и увидел свою руку на подушке. И потрясение от вида этой руки было не меньшее, чем от того мира, откуда я вернулся. Потом еще до меня медленно дошло, что это нечто, что шивелится на подушке - это я. Я чуть снова не лишился сознания от этого ужаса. Привыкать к материи, пространству, движению пришлось несколько мгновений. Из неглубокого обморока когда я вернулся - все спрашивал (несколько секунд) - где я? почему я здесь, если я был только что в другом месте? Возвращаться, короче, трудновато. 
Иногда "там" получаешь знания вроде вещих снов.




> 2. Чем вход в такие состояния и выход из них отличаются от состояний непосредственно перед засыпанием и после пробуждения?


Сон - бледное подобие тех переживаний, которые я описываю.




> 3. Чувствуете ли Вы в такие моменты что-либо подобное двенадцатиступенчатой процедуре взаимозависимого возникновения (Патиччасамуппада)? Возможно, какие-то отдельные фазы...


Пожалуй. 
Это, конечно, внимательно нужно анализировать, вспоминать, переживать заново. Но на вскидку - самое главное - жажду - я не чувствовал. Может, она присутствовала подспудно, но я не знал, куда возвращаюсь. Я не знал о себе и об этом мире ничего, я не мог хотеть в него вернуться. Скорее, меня просто насильно тащило куда-то. Я не знал - откуда и куда, и что это за сила. Это мучительное ощущение. Но оно существовало само по себе, вне зависимости от "я" (о котором я ничего не знал) и от какой-то объективной реальности. Трудно объяснить. (Может, не ходить сегодня в магазин).
Но в общих чертах - да, все примерно так и было, как описано. 
Еще интересный момент. При обмороке без образов, как я это называю - "на дне" - как будто всегда возникает вопрос "Узнаешь"? И ответ "Да", Я правда это древнее "дно" сознания узнаю. Оно вечное. Но ничего хорошего в нем нет. Как и в реальности, в которую я возвращаюсь. Поэтому я хочу освободиться. От всего. Я слишком знаю, о чем говорю.

----------

Дмитрий С (30.07.2012), Игорь Ю (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тхеравада же к материализму не имеет никакого отношения не только из-за веры в перерождения, но и в другие миры.


Т.е. тхеравада даже не атеизм.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Поэтому я хочу освободиться. От всего. Я слишком знаю, о чем говорю.


Большое спасибо за информацию. Желаю Вам крепкого здоровья!

Состояния, близкие к "небытию", по-моему, крайне интересны. Интересно, что в такие моменты (правда, я здесь имею гораздо меньше опыта, чем Вы) хорошо чувствуешь, как рупа "собирается" заново. Пожалуй, чувствуется (хоть и не достаточно ярко) стадия возникновения имени-формы. А вот стадия санскар (сангкар) проскакивает неосознанной  :Frown: .

----------

Федор Ф (30.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Т.е. тхеравада даже не атеизм.


Атеизм, насколько я понимаю, не предполагает существование божественных миров и адов? Тхеравада предполагает. Еще как! Судя по Канону, Будда с богами больше общался, чем с людьми! Он ведь Учитель богов и людей - не только людей. Боги только и делали, что вокруг него крутились. И он частенько их навещал в Небесных мирах. Будда говорил: "Я знаю дорогу к Брахме, как крестьянин знает дорогу к своей деревне". Другой вопрос, что эти миры - не основная цель учения Будды. Боги еще больше заблуждаются, чем люди. Все сансара. Будда же хотел из сансары вывести богов и людей. Правда - больше никого. Существ нижних миров он не учил, насколько я знаю. Но в Маджхиме есть описания адов. О, ужас! Так страшно! Ужас!

Можно я пол помою? Все равно придется в магазин идти - кот голодный.

----------

Игорь Ю (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Атеизм, насколько я понимаю, не предполагает существование божественных миров и адов? Тхеравада предполагает. Еще как! Судя по Канону, Будда с богами больше общался, чем с людьми!


Хоть один реальный тхеравадин общался с богами и прочими сверхъестественнымим существами так, как это делают персонажи ПК?

----------


## Sadhak

> Сознание не прекращается, нет. Ни в обмороке, ни под наркозом. Просто, видимо, не все помнят эти переживания. Я помню. Много раз был в бессознательном состоянии. Если обморок неглубокий - появляются образы, как во сне. Если глубокий и продолжительный - образов нет, но есть нечто иное, невыразимое, аналогов чему я не могу здесь найти. Но очень знакомое состояние, которое я всякий раз узнаю, как какую-то древнюю, вечную основу. Довольно жутко. Памяти о себе и о мире там нет.


Если есть какое-то содержание, не важно что именно, т.е. есть восприятие, то это принципиально не отличается от сновидения. Та же картинка в том или ином виде или восприятие отсутствия картинки.  Абсолютное небытие это отсутствие наблюдателя, это отсутствие наличия-восприятие такого отсутствия, "двойное отрицание". Именно поэтому небытия не существует даже чисто теоретически. У меня тоже был обморок, думаю что знаю о чем говорю. Если есть опыт переживания "пустоты", "ничто" или иной "жути", т.е. просто еще одно переживание, т.е. осознанность и наблюдатель при этом в наличии и о опыте "небытия" здесь говорить уже нельзя.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Хоть один реальный тхеравадин общался с богами и прочими сверхъестественнымим существами так, как это делают персонажи ПК?


Это уж от личных качеств человека зависит. Если человек укрепился в первых джханах, или даже просто он чист сердцем, добр и сострадателен - конечно общался. О таком человеке заботятся боги, так Будда говорил. Короче, какому миру ты соответствуешь - там и переродишься, и уже в этой жизни можно общаться с обитателями того мира. Я так думаю. Почему нет? Есть такая сутта "Дорога к Брахме" (ДН13). Там все об этом сказано. О дороге, короче, к Брахме. О том, как его достичь мира Брахмы. Очень мудрая и актуальная во все времена сутта.
Будда ведь желал всем людям (особенно мирянам) достичь Небесных миров, если они еще к освобождению не готовы. Можно и из Небесных миров освободиться. Там есть Дхамма.

----------

AlekseyE (30.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Но сейчас-то? Всё же у подавляющего большинства участников вполне себе советско-атеистический бэкграунд.
> Если сознание — бяка, а прерывается оно весьма просто путем воздействия на мозг, почему никто не убьет себя об стену или не выпьет яду? Для того, чтобы отказаться от такого простого способа прекратить страдания, нужны очень веские аргументы в пользу того, что со смертью физического тела сознание никуда не исчезает. Этого я никогда понять не мог.


Неужели так трудно осознать, что нельзя всех под одну гребёнку-то? Вот так вот раз - и у всех-прям-таки советско-атеистический бэкграунд с советско-атеистическими воззрениями ))... 

Я понимаю, это было бы действительно _трудно_ осознать, если бы, допустим, 90% всех россиян стали бы тхеравадинами, но, как бы.... (продолжить? ))

ЗЫ: Я вот, например, верю, что данные утверждения действительно истинны:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm

ЗЗЫ: А для сомневающихся и прочих материалистов есть работы Стивенсона и продолжателей его дела. Рекомендую почитать.

ЗЗЗЫ: А для совсем сомневающихся Будда объясняет, почему вера в перерождения более выгодна, чем вера в материализм >>>  http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...utta-sv.htm#a1

----------

Bob (30.07.2012), Игорь Ю (30.07.2012), Федор Ф (30.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если есть какое-то содержание, не важно что именно, т.е. есть восприятие, то это принципиально не отличается от сновидения. Та же картинка в том или ином виде или восприятие отсутствия картинки.  Абсолютное небытие это отсутствие наблюдателя, это отсутствие наличия-восприятие такого отсутствия, "двойное отрицание". Именно поэтому небытия не существует даже чисто теоретически. У меня тоже был обморок, думаю что знаю о чем говорю. Если есть опыт переживания "пустоты", "ничто" или иной "жути", т.е. просто еще одно переживание, т.е. осознанность и наблюдатель при этом в наличии и о опыте "небытия" здесь говорить уже нельзя.


Я не знаю. Я могу лишь сказать, как я помню. Там, на самом дне, не было воспринимающего, это невозможно представить - но это так. Там ничего не было. Но что-то было... Знаете что? Становление. Точно. Наверное. Не знаю. Но это не небытие. Нет, конечно. Об этом и речь. Какое небытие в сансаре может быть? Не может. Я это и пытаюсь доказать. Некая основа остается всегда. Но это не личность! На этой основе новая личность возникнет после смерти.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Сон -


Как только чувствую отождествление со сном или иллюзиями ума, какими бы они небыли желанными и реалистичными, я всегда вспоминаю этот отрывок...

«Хорошо Бахия, тебе следует тренироваться так: «В видимом должно быть просто видимое; в слышимом должно быть просто слышимое; в ощущаемом должно быть просто ощущаемое; в осознаваемом должно быть просто осознаваемое.
Когда, Бахия, для тебя в видимом будет просто видимое; в слышимом будет просто слышимое; в ощущаемом будет просто ощущаемое; в осознаваемом будет просто осознаваемое, тогда ты не будешь существовать «с этим». А когда ты не существуешь «с этим», тогда ты не существуешь «в этом». Когда, Бахия, ты не существуешь «в этом», тогда ты не существуешь ни в том, ни в другом, ни посередине этих двух. Так происходит конец страдания»2.




> Большое спасибо за информацию. Желаю Вам крепкого здоровья!
> 
> *Состояния, близкие к "небытию",* по-моему, крайне интересны. Интересно, что в такие моменты (правда, я здесь имею гораздо меньше опыта, чем Вы) хорошо чувствуешь, как рупа "собирается" заново. Пожалуй, чувствуется (хоть и не достаточно ярко) стадия возникновения имени-формы. А вот стадия санскар (сангкар) проскакивает неосознанной .


Как бы состояние небыло близко к небытию, оно всегда останется бесконечно далеко от него.
Как бы мы не уменьшали 1, идя до 0,00000001... следуя до 0,000000.....0001... оно всегда останется бесконечно далеко от 0, и никогда его не достигнет. 
Будьте осторожны. 
Миллиард также близок и также далёк от нуля как и 1 в -999999999...999 степени. Каким бы небыл радиус сферы, центр всегда останется в цетре, и окружности никогда не коснётся него, каким бы мизерным небыл радиус, он бесконечно далёк от центра сферы.

Состояние / близко и небытие - не могут быть использываны в одном предложении. Каким бы небыло состоянием, его нет в небытии, ибо небытие ануляет это состояние.
9999 х 0 = 0

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Ниббана -непостижима.
Её не постигают, её нельзя постич, к ней нельзя приблизиться или дойти до неё, также как и нельзя дойти пешком до другого берега, или обогнуть реку с её начала или конца, можно лишь поменять берег, пересеч реку...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Состояние / близко и небытие - не могут быть использываны в одном предложении. Каким бы небыло состоянием, его нет в небытии, ибо небытие ануляет это состояние.
> 9999 х 0 = 0


Я лишь имел ввиду здесь внимательное исследование процессов возникновения и уничтожения ("небытие" я взял в кавычки). Так как исследовать, каким образом ты рождаешься и умираешь, довольно трудно практически, можно начать с исследования процесса становления в течение коротких, средних и длинных промежутков в течение нашей одной жизни.

----------

Алексей Каверин (30.07.2012), Федор Ф (30.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это уж от личных качеств человека зависит. Если человек укрепился в первых джханах, или даже просто он чист сердцем, добр и сострадателен - конечно общался. О таком человеке заботятся боги, так Будда говорил.


Вот Вы излагаете предположение, что, раз Будда говорил, что боги заботятся о способных, то способные общались с богами. Во-первых, это несвязно.
Во-вторых, среди тхеравадинов должны быть такие люди, которые "укрепились в первыых дхъянах и т.п." Наверное, кто-то должен был заметить, что к ним приходят пообщаться дэвы, якши, гандхарвы и прочие чудесные существа. Но что-то ничего не слышно о таких случаях..




> Короче, какому миру ты соответствуешь - там и переродишься, и уже в этой жизни можно общаться с обитателями того мира. Я так думаю.


Фантазируете.




> Почему нет? Есть такая сутта "Дорога к Брахме" (ДН13). Там все об этом сказано. О дороге, короче, к Брахме. О том, как его достичь мира Брахмы. Очень мудрая и актуальная во все времена сутта.
> Будда ведь желал всем людям (особенно мирянам) достичь Небесных миров, если они еще к освобождению не готовы. Можно и из Небесных миров освободиться. Там есть Дхамма.


В ДН13 сказано, что брахманам надо делать, чтобы достичь освобождения, если у них такая (глупая) цель--достичь мира Брахмы. Это приём такой--не отрицать цель собеседника, а анализировать, что под ней понимается. А предлагаемый путь "достижение Брамы" на поверку оказывается 8БП.



> Итак, Васеттха, монах владеет собой, и Брахма владеет собой. Может ли монах, владеющий собой, встретиться и сойтись с Брахмой, владеющим собой?"
> – "Да, почтенный Готама".
> – "Хорошо, Васеттха. Итак, Васеттха, этот монах, владеющий собой, с распадом тела после смерти достигнет соединения с Брахмой, владеющим собой. – И такое *может быть*".

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Но что-то ничего не слышно о таких случаях..


Просто думаю в ПК общения с девами описывались образно, и давольно часто сказано "_воплотившись_ в тго ли инного дева отдал почтение  .. бла бла бла". То есть нельзя быть уверенным, только догадываться, дева перед нами или нет. 
Давольно часто были случаи когда ко мне подходили и начинали со мной говорить люди давольно необычные... На темы которые мне очень близки и очень глубоки и причём сразу, практически сразу после приветствия... И невозможно сказать точно, девы ли это или игры своего эгоистического разума, но тот факт что такие люди потом заседают у тебя в голове на весь день, с вопросом о том кто это мог быть и что вообще произошло - даёт задуматься.
И пока мы не полностью просветлённые ЖС, мы не можем сказать точно и некому это сказать, а значит люди тихо и улыбчиво молчат погружённые в свои догадки и поиск какогото МЕССАДЖА !!! (как же без него :Wink: )...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Просто думаю в ПК общения с девами описывались образно, и давольно часто сказано "_воплотившись_ в тго ли инного дева отдал почтение  .. бла бла бла". То есть нельзя быть уверенным, только догадываться, дева перед нами или нет. 
> Давольно часто были случаи когда ко мне подходили и начинали со мной говорить люди давольно необычные... На темы которые мне очень близки и очень глубоки и причём сразу, практически сразу после приветствия... И невозможно сказать точно, девы ли это или игры своего эгоистического разума, но тот факт что такие люди потом заседают у тебя в голове на весь день, с вопросом о том кто это мог быть и что вообще произошло - даёт задуматься.
> И пока мы не полностью просветлённые ЖС, мы не можем сказать точно и некому это сказать, а значит люди тихо и улыбчиво молчат погружённые в свои догадки и поиск какогото МЕССАДЖА !!! (как же без него)...


Мне кажется, Будда понимал, что он имеет дело с разными типами психики людей. Поэтому, возможно, в каких-то случаях он говорил иносказательно о "сказочных существах". В других случаях, возможно, ему приписали то, чего он не говорил. Ведь психология индийцев (даже сейчас) - "сновидческого" типа. Также возможно, что все эти существа реальны. Можем ли мы сейчас что-либо из этого доказать или опровергнуть? Я пока людей, способных на это, не встречал... Но что реально можно сделать, так это исследовать те дхаммы, которые мы видим в нашей жизни...

----------

Алексей Каверин (30.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот Вы излагаете предположение, что, раз Будда говорил, что боги заботятся о способных, то способные общались с богами. Во-первых, это несвязно.


Почему? Вы же общаетесь с теми, кто о вас заботится. Во всяком случае, заботу-то чувствуете.




> Во-вторых, среди тхеравадинов должны быть такие люди, которые "укрепились в первыых дхъянах и т.п." Наверное, кто-то должен был заметить, что к ним приходят пообщаться дэвы, якши, гандхарвы и прочие чудесные существа. Но что-то ничего не слышно о таких случаях..


А кто должен заметить? Как может их заметить человек более низкого духовного уровня? Если Будда и Архаты с ними общались чуть ли не каждый день, то это не значит, что вся Сангха общалась.





> Фантазируете.


Предполагаю.





> А предлагаемый путь "достижение Брамы" на поверку оказывается 8БП.


Конечно. Небесные миры - станции на пути освобождения. Освобождение достигается через джханы. Каждая джхана соответствует определенному Небесному миру. Можно и мимо, конечно, проехать, не останавливаясь. Да и нужно. Но не заметить их нельзя.

----------


## Джюс Ли

Существование полного небытия не возможно. Потому что небытие это не существование. В таком случае что такое небытие? Это если существо существовало а потом прекратило существовать. Вообще-то, я задавал вопросы учителям о том, были ли существа перешедшие в паранирвану, и об анагаминах родившихся в мире без форм. Учителя не отвечали. Это какой-то магический вопрос. Никто из учителей не отвечает на такие вопросы.

----------

Игорь Ю (30.07.2012)

----------


## Джюс Ли

Наберётся ли хотя бы 100 существ, которые родились в мире без форм, в мире анагаминов, а потом перешли в паранирвану? Можете ли вы их портреты нарисовать? Или может есть фотографии мумий?

----------


## Wyrd

> Учителя не отвечали. Это какой-то магический вопрос. Никто из учителей не отвечает на такие вопросы.


удивительное дело  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (31.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мне кажется, Будда понимал, что он имеет дело с разными типами психики людей. Поэтому, возможно, в каких-то случаях он говорил иносказательно о "сказочных существах".


Каких сказочных существах??? Что вы такое говорите? В Каноне миллион вполне правдоподобных историй и бесед Будды с дэвами! ТАм нет и намека на нечто иносказательное. Тем более, что Будда всегда говорил прямо и называл вещи своими именами. Вы не верите в Небесные миры? А вы в Будду-то хоть верите?




> В других случаях, возможно, ему приписали то, чего он не говорил.


Весь Канон приписали, да?

----------

AlekseyE (30.07.2012), Игорь Ю (30.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Полное небытие отдельных явлений возможно как небытие темноты в момент свечения лампочки в отдельно взятой комнате.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Полное небытие отдельных явлений возможно как небытие темноты в момент свечения лампочки в отдельно взятой комнате.


Это относительно небытие, относительно отдельного феномена.
Грубо говоря "темнота это отсутствие (небытие) света", но я думаю тут больше об абсолютном небытии, чистом от всех феноменов, времени пространства, енергии и тд

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Каких сказочных существах??? Что вы такое говорите? В Каноне миллион вполне правдоподобных историй и бесед Будды с дэвами! ТАм нет и намека на нечто иносказательное. Тем более, что Будда всегда говорил прямо и называл вещи своими именами. Вы не верите в Небесные миры? А вы в Будду-то хоть верите?
> 
> Весь Канон приписали, да?


Дорогой Федор, не торопитесь меня обвинять в ереси  :Smilie: .

Я высказал несколько вариантов, ни один из которых ни я, ни Вы доказать не можем. К сожалению (или к счастью) с верой у меня не особо  :Frown: . Поэтому я и сторонник буддизма, а не других религий. Я абсолютно принимаю только то, в чем убедился на своем опыте. Мне кажется, Будда учил именно этому. 

Весь канон приписать не могли. Но отдельные искажения, думаю, возможны.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это относительно небытие, относительно отдельного феномена.
> Грубо говоря "темнота это отсутствие (небытие) света", но я думаю тут больше об абсолютном небытии, чистом от всех феноменов, времени пространства, енергии и тд


О времени тем более нельзя сказать что оно существует вне зависимости от тех кто говорит, думает о времени. Энергия также не находится вне тех кто о ней говорит или думает. Если никто не думает например то взаимодействие энергии должно быть. Если есть  взаимное действие то небытия нет.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дорогой Федор, не торопитесь меня обвинять в ереси .
> 
> Я высказал несколько вариантов, ни один из которых ни я, ни Вы доказать не можем. К сожалению (или к счастью) с верой у меня не особо . Поэтому я и сторонник буддизма, а не других религий. Я абсолютно принимаю только то, в чем убедился на своем опыте. Мне кажется, Будда учил именно этому.


Убедитесь. Достигните 4 джханы и вспомните свои прошлые жизни. Не только в человеческом обличье вы существовали. Наверное, и обитателем других миров были. Вот вам и доказательство. А вообще странно, когда о доказательствах в духовных вопросах заходит речь. Все доказательства находятся внутри нас. Загляните в себя пристальней, чему Будда и учил (джханам) - получите доказательства.
Обидно, когда духовный форум превращается в научный и материалистический. Доказательства...

----------

AlekseyE (30.07.2012), Zom (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Почему? Вы же общаетесь с теми, кто о вас заботится. Во всяком случае, заботу-то чувствуете.


Если сказано, что о ком-то заботятся боги, из этого не следует, что он общается с богами. "Удача ему сопутствует" не значит, что он общается с богиней Фортуной.




> А кто должен заметить? Как может их заметить человек более низкого духовного уровня? Если Будда и Архаты с ними общались чуть ли не каждый день, то это не значит, что вся Сангха общалась.


Вот значит как. Незримые друзья неслышно общаются с избранными.
Почему же никто из современных тхеров не сообщает о таком своём опыте? Вот в каноне рассказывается о общении со сверхъестественнымим сущ.-вами--может быть, нынешним архатам следует сигнализировать о подобных случаях?  :Smilie: 




> Предполагаю.


Безосновательно предполагать значит выдумывать, фантазировать.




> Конечно. Небесные миры - станции на пути освобождения. Освобождение достигается через джханы. Каждая джхана соответствует определенному Небесному миру. Можно и мимо, конечно, проехать, не останавливаясь. Да и нужно. Но не заметить их нельзя.


Нельзя не заметить Небесный мир, который символически соответствует дхъяне?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Убедитесь. Достигните 4 джханы и вспомните свои прошлые жизни. Не только в человеческом обличье вы существовали. Наверное, и обитателем других миров были. Вот вам и доказательство. А вообще странно, когда о доказательствах в духовных вопросах заходит речь. Все доказательства находятся внутри нас. Загляните в себя пристальней, чему Будда и учил (джханам) - получите доказательства.
> Обидно, когда духовный форум превращается в научный и материалистический. Доказательства...


Будда, насколько это видно по ПК, очень много вещей доказывал слушателям. Поэтому я не вижу ничего зазорного в слове "доказательство" применительно к буддизму. Это в других религиях меня бы за это разорвали. А здесь я чувствую себя в безопасности  :Smilie: 

Потом, дорогой Федор, я ведь не утверждал, что существа, о которых Вы говорите, не существуют. Просто я их пока не видел. Когда увижу, я Вам обязательно расскажу о своих ощущениях. А пока я просто для себя этот вопрос снимаю. Ведь, кроме существ, буддизм еще кое-чему учит  :Wink: 

Кроме того, постулаты буддизма, выраженные в 4БИ и 8БП не предполагают веры в дэвов и т .д.

----------


## Буль

> Существование полного небытия не возможно. Потому что небытие это не существование. В таком случае что такое небытие? Это если существо существовало а потом прекратило существовать. Вообще-то, я задавал вопросы учителям о том, были ли существа перешедшие в паранирвану, и об анагаминах родившихся в мире без форм. Учителя не отвечали. Это какой-то магический вопрос. Никто из учителей не отвечает на такие вопросы.


Т.е. чудесный вывод о невозможности полного небытия сделан на основании того, что никто из учителей не отвечает на такие вопросы?  :Wink:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ведь, кроме существ, буддизм еще кое-чему учит


Значит, можно расчленить Дхамму; одно мне подходит, другое можно выбросить, а над третьим посмеяться? Так? Подстроить под свои взгляды?
Дерзайте!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Весь Канон приписали, да?


Весь канон состоит из анекдотов о дэвах?

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это относительно небытие, относительно отдельного феномена.
> Грубо говоря "темнота это отсутствие (небытие) света", но я думаю тут больше об абсолютном небытии, чистом от всех феноменов, времени пространства, енергии и тд


ТОчно так же можно сказать что это абсолютное, пришедшее к вершине недоказуемости обратного, утверждение верное как опыт прямой что при свете отсутствует темень так и при свете нет темноты.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Значит, можно расчленить Дхамму; одно мне подходит, другое можно выбросить, а над третьим посмеяться? Так? Подстроить под свои взгляды?
> Дерзайте!


Дорогой Федор, Вы искренни со мной. Я искренен с Вами. Если бы я соврал и сказал, что стопроцентно верю во существование всех этих существ, это было бы гораздо хуже, правда? 

Разрешите, я процитирую не Будду, а кота Леопольда: "Ребята, давайте жить дружно!" Ведь мы здесь не для инквизиторских допросов собрались  :Wink:  Буддизм тем и хорош, что в нем не предполагается фанатизма...

----------

Игорь Ю (30.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если сказано, что о ком-то заботятся боги, из этого не следует, что он общается с богами. "Удача ему сопутствует" не значит, что он общается с богиней Фортуной


Но ведь Будда и Архаты общались. И многие монахи. 




> Вот значит как. Незримые друзья неслышно общаются с избранными.


Да. С достигшими определенного духовного уровня.




> Почему же никто из современных тхеров не сообщает о таком своём опыте?


Зачем? Чем человек выше духовно, тем он меньше общается с людьми. К уединению Будда призывал, к погружению в себя. Истинно духовные люди не болтают о своих достижениях. 




> Безосновательно предполагать значит выдумывать, фантазировать.


Я считаю, что основательно... И потом - я ведь творческий человек, у меня образное мышление. Я ведь ни какой-то там... как это называется... ну логик, или математик, которые все за доказательствами гоняются. Мне не надо доказательств, я верю в невыразимое. 





> Нельзя не заметить Небесный мир, который символически соответствует дхъяне?


Нет, не символически! Достигнув джханы, человек как бы прикасается к этому миру, пребывает в нем. Джхана - это *переживание* соответствующего мира! О! У меня даже слезы покатились... как это прекрасно... Понимаете, ну нельзя духовный путь сводить к логике! Нельзя!

Возвысьте ваши сердца, господа! Возвысьте ваши сердца.

Ой, у меня каша пригорела из-за вас! (Я сегодня домохозяйничаю)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дорогой Федор, Вы искренни со мной. Я искренен с Вами. Если бы я соврал и сказал, что стопроцентно верю во существование всех этих существ, это было бы гораздо хуже, правда? 
> 
> Разрешите, я процитирую не Будду, а кота Леопольда: "Ребята, давайте жить дружно!" Ведь мы здесь не для инквизиторских допросов собрались  Буддизм тем и хорош, что в нем не предполагается фанатизма...


Только вера предполагается. Без веры нет Пути! 
Дружно давайте жить. Я тоже не люблю ссориться.

----------

AlekseyE (30.07.2012), Zom (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

Вот в чём Alex прав, так это в том, что у нынешних русских людей качество веры (саддха на пали) действительно очень слабое. Впрочем, в современном мире это касается отнюдь не только русских.. .)

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012), Федор Ф (30.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот в чём Alex прав, так это в том, что у нынешних русских людей качество веры (саддха на пали) действительно очень слабое. Впрочем, в современном мире это касается отнюдь не только русских.. .)


Кстати, интересно было бы обсудить тему соотношения веры и непосредственного опыта. Это - непростые вопросы...

С одной стороны, вера позволяет быстрее двигаться в нужном направлении. Но это если человек правильно выбрал, во что верить. С другой стороны, вера, не подкрепленная непосредственным опытом, неизбежно ведет к фанатизму и экстремизму, или же к разочарованиям. Кроме того, есть разные типы психики, для которых, по-видимому, соотношения веры и опыта различны.

----------

Echo (31.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, интересно было бы обсудить тему соотношения веры и непосредственного опыта. Это - непростые вопросы...
> 
> С одной стороны, вера позволяет быстрее двигаться в нужном направлении. Но это если человек правильно выбрал, во что верить. С другой стороны, вера, не подкрепленная непосредственным опытом, неизбежно ведет к фанатизму и экстремизму, или же к разочарованиям. Кроме того, есть разные типы психики, для которых, по-видимому, соотношения веры и опыта различны.


Вера - сложное понятие, очень сложное. Это не просто  - тебе сказали - ты поверил. Это и уверенность, и преданность, и утвержденность в том, во что веришь. Это и отсутствие сомнения, это глубокое знание и понимание. И много еще чего.

----------

Тао (30.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Зачем? Чем человек выше духовно, тем он меньше общается с людьми. К уединению Будда призывал, к погружению в себя. Истинно духовные люди не болтают о своих достижениях.


Будда ведь был выше всех духовно. Общался? то и дело. Вон сколько наговорил, за жизнь не изучишь. О достижениях говорил? сколько угодно.
Что мы имеем:
1) Либо тхеры не общаются с богами, тогда из трактовка канона (что есть чудесные существа, с которыми можно общаться) неверна. Ведь, следуя правильным путём, они должны бы достигнуть достаточного духовного уровня, чтобы общаться.
2) Либо они общаются, но не сигнализируют об этом. Тогда они поступают неканонично, ведь авторы канона ничего не таили и честно сигнализировали.




> Я считаю, что основательно... И потом - я ведь творческий человек, у меня образное мышление. Я ведь ни какой-то там... как это называется... ну логик, или математик, которые все за доказательствами гоняются. Мне не надо доказательств, я верю в несказанное и невыразимое.


_Но я верю, и верить мне в это приятно..._




> Нет, не символически! Достигнув джханы, человек как бы прикасается к этому миру, пребывает в нем. Джхана - это *переживание* соответствующего мира!


А может, наоборот? соответствующий мир--это переживание в дхъяне.




> О! У меня даже слезы покатились... как это прекрасно... Понимаете, ну нельзя духовный путь сводить к логике! Нельзя!


Логика--тоже прекрасно.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Будда ведь был выше всех духовно. Общался? то и дело. Вон сколько наговорил, за жизнь не изучишь. О достижениях говорил? сколько угодно


Ох, как же он этого не хотел! Брахма, однако, уговорил. Куда было деться? Не было на земле Пути освобождения. Да и в жизни, когда Архаты уже рядом были, он частенько перекладывал на их плечи этот труд, чтобы побыть в уединении. Или когда спина болела.




> А может, наоборот? соответствующий мир--это переживание в дхъяне.


Не наоборот, а и то и другое.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Логика--тоже прекрасно.


Согласен с Денисом по поводу логики. Нельзя впадать в крайности. "ИЛИ вера, ИЛИ логика" - это крайность... А Будда крайностям не учил.

----------


## Aion

> Уважаемого Васубандху я не считаю за непогрешимый источник о материальном мире.


В таком случае, предъявите, пожалуйста, альтернативный буддийский источник. И при чём здесь материальный мир, если речь шла о сознании?


> Kaк я понимаю после 5й недели  человеческое эмбрион имеет сознание и тогда же начинает работать сердце.
> В любом случае, пока перевес данных на то что сознание зависит от материальных процессах в нейронах, нервах, и.т.д.


А я Википедию не считаю за непогрешимый источник в вопросе происхождения сознания, тем более, что в статье по Вашей ссылке ничего не сказано о том, когда у эмбриона появляется сознание. Возвращаясь к буддизму, скажите, в промежуточном состоянии какие нейроны, нервы и т.д.?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не наоборот, а и то и другое.


Когда есть и то, и другое,--и ощущение, и ощущаемый объект,--это называется реализмом (на нём настаивают настоящие материалисты).  :Wink:

----------

Echo (31.07.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> и ощущение, и ощущаемый объект,--это называется реализмом


интересно, а кого-нибудь из европейцев вольное допущение, заложенное в реализме, хоть смущало? я че-то невежественен в этом вопросе  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Кстати, интересно было бы обсудить тему соотношения веры и непосредственного опыта. Это - непростые вопросы...
> 
> С одной стороны, вера позволяет быстрее двигаться в нужном направлении. Но это если человек правильно выбрал, во что верить. С другой стороны, вера, не подкрепленная непосредственным опытом, неизбежно ведет к фанатизму и экстремизму, или же к разочарованиям. Кроме того, есть разные типы психики, для которых, по-видимому, соотношения веры и опыта различны.


Да не, тут всё достаточно просто. Вера, по словам Будды, должна быть (в идеале) сбалансирована с опытом (мудростью). Вера нужна просто потому, что без неё далеко не уедешь (усилий просто не хватит, потому что усилия во многом питаются именно верой - об этом хорошо Дост. Ньянадхаммо говорил), а во-вторых, она является и противоядием против сомнений. Если она сильна, то не будут возникать мысли типа "А что если всё не так....." и т.д. Ну а сомнение, в свою очередь, - это одна из помех, ослабляющих ясность ума. Мудрость же нужна понятно почему, объяснять тут не надо. Она же, эта мудрость, до определённой степени развитая, поддерживает и подпитывает веру. 

То есть достаточно удобно представить себе 5 индрий именно в виде замкнутого круга: 

...вера > усилия > осознанность > сосредоточение > мудрость > вера > усилия..... и т.д. Эдакое колесо Дхаммы ,)

----------

Тао (30.07.2012), Федор Ф (30.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да не, тут всё достаточно просто. Вера, по словам Будды, должна быть (в идеале) сбалансирована с опытом (мудростью). Вера нужна просто потому, что без неё далеко не уедешь (усилий просто не хватит, потому что усилия во многом питаются именно верой - об этом хорошо Дост. Ньянадхаммо говорил), а во-вторых, она является и противоядием против сомнений. Если она сильна, то не будут возникать мысли типа "А что если всё не так....." и т.д. Ну а сомнение, в свою очередь, - это одна из помех, ослабляющих ясность ума. Мудрость же нужна понятно почему, объяснять тут не надо. Она же, эта мудрость, до определённой степени развитая, поддерживает и подпитывает веру. 
> 
> То есть достаточно удобно представить себе 5 индрий именно в виде замкнутого круга: 
> 
> ...вера > усилия > осознанность > сосредоточение > мудрость > вера > усилия..... и т.д. Эдакое колесо Дхаммы ,)


Хорошо, цикл принимается  :Smilie: 

Но если осознанность дает непосредственный опыт, после чего в факты этого опыта веришь без труда, то "во что верить?" не представляется очевидным и однозначным. Не зря в рамках буддизма (и не только буддизма) столько разных направлений...

Еще один неясный пункт. Если вера так важна, почему она в явном виде не перечислена ни в факторах просветления, ни Благородных Истинах, ни в Восьмеричном пути? Везде говорится не о вере, а об осознанности и понимании...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Согласен с Денисом по поводу логики. Нельзя впадать в крайности. "ИЛИ вера, ИЛИ логика" - это крайность... А Будда крайностям не учил.


Так не впадайте. Не требуйте по каждому поводу доказательств и логических объяснений. Тем более дзэн далеко не на логике основан, а, напротив, выводит за ее пределы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Существование полного небытия не возможно.


Меня (на полях темы) забавляет сама постановка вопроса о существовании ПОЛНОГО несуществования... %) Чем не коан? : )




> Вообще-то, я задавал вопросы учителям о том, были ли существа перешедшие в паранирвану, и об анагаминах родившихся в мире без форм. Учителя не отвечали. Это какой-то магический вопрос. Никто из учителей не отвечает на такие вопросы.


Ничего магического. Если речь идёт о чань, то с достаточно древних времён и до настоящего времени в нём практически не используются такие понятия как _анагамин_ и им подобные. Просто, как понимаю, за ненадобностью их для чаньской практики.

----------

Echo (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Так не впадайте. Не требуйте по каждому поводу доказательств и логических объяснений. Тем более дзэн далеко не на логике основан, а, напротив, выводит за ее пределы.


Дзен не абсолютизирует тексты, уважаемый Федор. Непосредственный опыт в нем ценится превыше всего...

----------


## sergey

> 1) Либо тхеры не общаются с богами, тогда из трактовка канона (что есть чудесные существа, с которыми можно общаться) неверна. Ведь, следуя правильным путём, они должны бы достигнуть достаточного духовного уровня, чтобы общаться.
> 2) Либо они общаются, но не сигнализируют об этом. Тогда они поступают неканонично, ведь авторы канона ничего не таили и честно сигнализировали.


Во-первых конечно, и вам это наверное хорошо известно, таких достижений, как во времена Будды, сейчас монахи в целом не достигают. На первом соборе например участвовало 500 монахов-архатов, в том числе обладающих иддхами. 
Во-вторых, пишут и говорят тхеравадинские монахи об общении с божествами, просто вы не в курсе.
В-третьих, не факт, что рассказывать об этом всегда уместно, особенно если это может быть воспринято как свидетельство некоторого духовного достижения.

----------

AlekseyE (30.07.2012), Тао (30.07.2012), Федор Ф (30.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Но если осознанность дает непосредственный опыт, после чего в факты этого опыта веришь без труда, то "во что верить?" не представляется очевидным и однозначным.  Не зря в рамках буддизма (и не только буддизма) столько разных направлений...


Просто не надо столь узко трактовать эту схему. Надо шире. Как то, например, осознанность даёт некое сосредоточение и более ясное видение и понимание. Это видение является подкреплением веры в то, о чём говорил Будда, но что пока, на данном этапе, этого не видно. А то что много направлений - это к вопросу отношения не имеет - потому что здесь нужно уже проводить тот анализ, который не нужно было проводить ранним буддистам (а именно - отделять ложную искажённую Дхамму от истинной и правильной). То, что направлений много - говорит не об объектах веры, а о наличии искажённой Дхаммы в мире. Или, можно сказать так - вера (саддха), она является верой в слова Будды. А вот то, что считать ныне именно его словами (и что его словами не считать) - это уже вопрос второй. К саддхе как таковой (т.е. как к психическому качеству сознания) это отношения уже не имеет.




> Еще один неясный пункт. Если вера так важна, почему она в явном виде не перечислена ни в факторах просветления, ни Благородных Истинах, ни в Восьмеричном пути? Везде говорится не о вере, а об осознанности и понимании...


Как же не перечислена, если перечислена. Она входит в 1 фактор Пути -) Кроме того, входит в 5 индрий/5 сил.

----------

Федор Ф (30.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дзен не абсолютизирует тексты, уважаемый Федор. Непосредственный опыт в нем ценится превыше всего...


В Тхераваде тоже. Только опыт, основанный на знании и мудрости, которые и формирует ПК. На одном опыте далеко не уедешь.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Просто не надо столь узко трактовать эту схему. Надо шире. Как то, например, осознанность даёт некое сосредоточение и более ясное видение и понимание. Это видение является подкреплением веры в то, о чём говорил Будда, но что пока, на данном этапе, этого не видно. А то что много направлений - это к вопросу отношения не имеет - потому что здесь нужно уже проводить тот анализ, который не нужно было проводить ранним буддистам (а именно - отделять ложную искажённую Дхамму от истинной и правильной). То, что направлений много - говорит не об объектах веры, а о наличии искажённой Дхаммы в мире. Или, можно сказать так - вера (саддха), она является верой в слова Будды. А вот то, что считать ныне именно его словами (и что его словами не считать) - это уже вопрос второй. К саддхе как таковой (т.е. как к психическому качеству сознания) это отношения уже не имеет.
> 
> 
> 
> Как же не перечислена, если перечислена. Она входит в 1 фактор Пути -) Кроме того, входит в 5 индрий/5 сил.


Конечно, можно обсуждать лингвистические нюансы, но все же первый шаг называется "Правильные воззрения", что, конечно, предполагает некоторую веру, но все же не сводится к ней. Непосредственный опыт тоже играет роль в формировании "воззрений".

Далее, если вера имеет первостепенное значение, она должна была бы обязательно войти в факторы Просветления. Будда всегда выражался математически точно, и мне трудно поверить, что он "забыл" включить туда веру или подумал, что последователи сами все "додумают"  :Smilie: 

У меня сложилось впечатление, что Будда всегда предельно точен в формулировках...

Я не хотел бы, чтобы у Вас сложилось впечатление, будто я против веры. Отнюдь нет, но, мне кажется, в отличие от христианства и ислама, в буддизме на первое место ставится осознанность и понимание... Это и есть основа любой веры.

----------


## Aion

> а во-вторых, она является и противоядием против сомнений. Если она сильна, то не будут возникать мысли типа "А что если всё не так....." и т.д. Ну а сомнение, в свою очередь, - это одна из помех, ослабляющих ясность ума.


А можно как-то поподробнее о том, как действует это противоядие? Вроде как, именно вера без мышления (и это отличает её от знания) порождает сомнение. См., например:


> ...Человек, полагающийся на одну только веру и пренебрегающий мышлением, всегда забывает о том, что сам же и сталкивает себя постоянно со своим кровным врагом: сомнением; ибо сомнение всегда таится там, где безраздельно господствует вера. Для человека мыслящего, напротив, сомнение - желанный гость, ибо может сослужить ему добрую службу как ступень, ведущая к более полному знанию.
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг
> Попытка психологического истолкования догмата о Троице*

----------

Дмитрий С (30.07.2012), Игорь Ю (30.07.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Насчет вопроса про состояние обморока и отключения сознания (гораздо выше), то тут должен сказать, что мы не можем знать, было ли отключение сознание действительно отключением, или просто мы забыли, а то и включилась блокировка памяти. Все мы имели прошлые жизни (в реинкарнации надеюсь никто не сомневается), но не помним их. Потому что мы не пробуждены. Не знаем своего пути от жизни к жизни. Живем сиюминутным моментом. Так же и с обмороками, снами и трансовыми состояниями, после которых мы ничего не помним, или помним что-то очень несвязное. Я уверен, что это не отключка сознания. Сознание нельзя отключить. Просто амнезия, а вот почему она происходит, вопрос другой.

Сейчас прогляжу все внимательно.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Насчет вопроса про состояние обморока и отключения сознания (гораздо выше), то тут должен сказать, что мы не можем знать, было ли отключение сознание действительно отключением, или просто мы забыли, а то и включилась блокировка памяти. Все мы имели прошлые жизни (в реинкарнации надеюсь никто не сомневается), но не помним их. Потому что мы не пробуждены. Не знаем своего пути от жизни к жизни. Живем сиюминутным моментом. Так же и с обмороками, снами и трансовыми состояниями, после которых мы ничего не помним, или помним что-то очень несвязное. Я уверен, что это не отключка сознания. Сознание нельзя отключить. Просто амнезия, а вот почему она происходит, вопрос другой.
> 
> Сейчас прогляжу все внимательно.



Я попросил Федора описать его ощущения и понимание (спасибо ему еще раз за ценную информацию) не для того, чтобы выяснить, есть ли или нет сознание в состоянии обморока, а с целью выяснить, что предшествует этому состоянию, и что за ним непосредственно следует. Ибо возникновение и уничтожение дхарм - это центральная вещь в их исследовании. "Исследование дхамм" является центральным фактором Просветления. Поэтому, мне кажется, интересно и полезно изучать эти процессы в кратковременной и долговременной перспективах. Сон-бодрствование, кома-бодрствование, возникновение и исчезновение повседневных мыслей - вот материал для исследования. Промежуток в несколько жизней (рождение-смерть-рождение) - это гораздо тяжелее исследовать. Здесь можно пока положиться на Патиччасамуппада сутту. Это к вопросу о вере. Но все же без непосредственного осознания этого цикла вера все равно будет не полной.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

В любом случае это всё иллюзия  :Big Grin: 

Закрывайте форум ! Нечего тут обсуждать  :Big Grin:

----------


## Игорь Ю

> кома-бодрствование


Читал про одну женщину которая мучилась в коме 10 лет. Или больше. Она утверждала все полностью осознавала, слышала и видела. Но невообразимо мучилась, так как не могла пошевелить ни рукой ни ногой. И только забота родственников разбудила в ней веру, и она титаническим усилием вышла из комы. Но полностью полноценной она так и не стала. Вот такая вот жуть... Это очень странно, так как, даже сердцебиение и мозговая активность в коме сильно снижены. Вроде бы даже глаза закрыты. К счастью, сейчас почти всех выводят искусственно врачи из этого жуткого состояния.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> (рождение-смерть-рождение) - это гораздо тяжелее исследовать.


Кстати, можно ли тут полагаться на регрессивный гипноз? Якобы под гипнозом человек вспоминает свои прошлые жизни в деталях.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В любом случае это всё иллюзия 
> 
> Закрывайте форум ! Нечего тут обсуждать


Нет, дорогой Алексей, это не иллюзия  :Smilie: .

Будда ясно указывал на это в каноне:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Срединный путь...

----------

Алексей Каверин (30.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Кстати, можно ли тут полагаться на регрессивный гипноз? Якобы под гипнозом человек вспоминает свои прошлые жизни в деталях.


Уважаемый Игорь, это - очень интересный вопрос. Правда, думаю, надо бы под него открывать отдельную тему. Может, возьметесь?  :Smilie:  (скажем, "буддизм и современная психология" или "Буддизм и измененные состояния сознания").

Те, кто утверждает, что в состоянии временной регрессии люди вспоминают свои прошлые жизни, частенько лукавят. Здесь нужна абсолютная чистота эксперимента. Я пока о таких экспериментах не слышал (я имею ввиду эксперименты в лаборатории при наблюдении экспертов), но, вполне возможно, они существуют даже сейчас.

Люди могут принимать видения в состоянии регрессии за прошлые жизни, тогда как это может оказаться просто начисто забытыми событиями прошлого или фантазиями на тему...

----------

Игорь Ю (30.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Нет, не потому что обязательно что-то будет, а потому что состояние полного небытия невозможно по определению. Надо уже быть чтобы его зафиксировать, что противоречит условию.


Восприятие чего то и "обьект" восприятия это разное.  Небытие вообразить нельзя так как любое воображение это уже бытие этого воображения. Это не значит что небытия нет. Это просто значит что вообразить небытие нельзя.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Нет, дорогой Алексей, это не иллюзия .
> 
> Будда ясно указывал на это в каноне:
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
> 
> Срединный путь...


Окай  :Frown: 
Пусть пудет полу-иллюзия  :Smilie:  Закрываем пол форума

шутка

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Уважаемый Игорь, это - очень интересный вопрос. Правда, думаю, надо бы под него открывать отдельную тему. Может, возьметесь?


Да боюсь удалят. Мне тут удалили тему, где как раз я спрашивал отношение буддистов к книге одного гипнотерапевта, который систематизировал знания своих пациентов. Они как раз ему говорили о реинкарнации и о загробном мире. Удали под предлогом "эзотерика не относящаяся к буддизму".




> Те, кто утверждает, что в состоянии временной регрессии люди вспоминают  свои прошлые жизни, частенько лукавят. Здесь нужна абсолютная чистота  эксперимента.


А вот допустим если приснилась прошлая инкарнация во сне? Мы тоже не можем это рассматривать? Проверять то нужно,конечно, иногда дикий бред снится, но гипноз, я считаю - штука проверенная и надежная. Ничего мистического в нем абсолютно нет. Просто раскрывается подсознание.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Гдето слышал такое :

- Если хочешь узнать кем ты был в прошлой жизни, посомтри воокруг себя
- Если хочешь узнать кем ты будешь в будущейь посмотри в себя

----------

Дмитрий С (30.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Восприятие чего то и "обьект" восприятия это разное.  Небытие вообразить нельзя так как любое воображение это уже бытие этого воображения. Это не значит что небытия нет. Это просто значит что вообразить небытие нельзя.


Вообразить небытие, без сомнений, нельзя. Но можно стать им  :Wink: . Представьте себе, что Вы - небытие (какое бы оно ни было) и скажите несколько фраз от его имени окружающим. Очень полезная игра  :Smilie: .

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> интересно, а кого-нибудь из европейцев вольное допущение, заложенное в реализме, хоть смущало? я че-то невежественен в этом вопросе


Ещё Беркли оно не только смущало, но и возмущало  :Smilie: 



> PHIL.  You mistake me. I am not for changing things into ideas, but
> rather ideas into things; since* those immediate objects of perception,
> which, according to you, are only appearances of things, I take to be the
> real things themselves.*

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да боюсь удалят. Мне тут удалили тему, где как раз я спрашивал отношение буддистов к книге одного гипнотерапевта, который систематизировал знания своих пациентов. Они как раз ему говорили о реинкарнации и о загробном мире. Удали под предлогом "эзотерика не относящаяся к буддизму".
> 
> 
> А вот допустим если приснилась прошлая инкарнация во сне? Мы тоже не можем это рассматривать? Проверять то нужно,конечно, иногда дикий бред снится, но гипноз, я считаю - штука проверенная и надежная. Ничего мистического в нем абсолютно нет. Просто раскрывается подсознание.


Мне кажется, что ни гипноза, ни других психологических и психотерапевтических вещей пугаться не стоит. Другое дело, что гипнотические состояния - это лишь малая часть измененных состояний сознания. 

Но, как говорится, со своим уставом... Если какая-то тема кого-то нервирует, то можно всегда обсудить что-то другое.

----------


## AlexТ

> Те, кто утверждает, что в состоянии временной регрессии люди вспоминают свои прошлые жизни, частенько лукавят. Здесь нужна абсолютная чистота эксперимента. Я пока о таких экспериментах не слышал (я имею ввиду эксперименты в лаборатории при наблюдении экспертов), но, вполне возможно, они существуют даже сейчас.
> 
> Люди могут принимать видения в состоянии регрессии за прошлые жизни, тогда как это может оказаться просто начисто забытыми событиями прошлого или фантазиями на тему...


Согласен. 

Как мы знаем что память прошлой жизни это не фантазия? 
Как мы знаем что вспоминается своя прошлая жизнь?

Меня смущает вопрос о том почему ребёнок не продолжение умершей личности. Почему ребёнок как будто первый раз живёт?

----------


## AlexТ

> но гипноз, я считаю - штука проверенная и надежная. Ничего мистического в нем абсолютно нет. Просто раскрывается подсознание.


Я слышал что один гипнотизёр загипнотизировал кого то вспомнить прошлую жизнь на Венере и заговорить на том языке... Так что с этим нужно быть очень осторожным.э

Под гипнозом можно вспомнить всё что угодно и искренно верить этому...

----------


## AlexТ

> Вообразить небытие, без сомнений, нельзя. Но можно стать им . Представьте себе, что Вы - небытие (какое бы оно ни было) и скажите несколько фраз от его имени окружающим. Очень полезная игра .


"Стать" небытием для конкретного человека это когда его тело умрёт и полностью распадётся и перерождения не будет.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Согласен. 
> 
> Как мы знаем что память прошлой жизни это не фантазия? 
> Как мы знаем что вспоминается своя прошлая жизнь?
> 
> Меня смущает вопрос о том почему ребёнок не продолжение умершей личности. Почему ребёнок как будто первый раз живёт?


В Патиччасамуппада сутте говорится, что вслед за неведением (авидьей) идут санскары (формирователи). Карма цепляется именно на этом этапе, еще до возникновения потока сознания. Санскары - это зачаточные состояния, так сказать, семена. Как новое семя всегда "как будто первый раз живет", так и новое существо...

Кстати, недостаточно просто пытаться уничтожить жажду (танху), чтобы прекратить становление. Пока не уничтожено неведение (первый блок двенадцатиступенчатой схемы), ничего не получится. Не зря "неведение" считается последней путой, которую надо преодолеть.

----------

Игорь Ю (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> "Стать" небытием для конкретного человека это когда его тело умрёт и полностью распадётся и перерождения не будет.


Вы, конечно, правы. Я просто пошутил в стиле гештальт-психологии  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> В Патиччасамуппада сутте говорится, что вслед за неведением (авидьей) идут санскары


Если сознание прекратиться то также и неведение (_со всем вытекающим_) прекратиться.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если сознание прекратиться то также и неведение (_со всем вытекающим_) прекратиться.


Это для меня далеко не очевидно... Думаю, это не так. Не сознание рождает неведение, а наоборот... Если прыгнуть с небоскреба, то сознание прекратится на некоторое время, до следующего цикла  :Smilie: .

----------


## AlexТ

> Это для меня далеко не очевидно...


Авиджа это намеренное действие ума. Без сознание это быть не может. Камень не имеет авиджы.




> Если прыгнуть с небоскреба, то сознание прекратится на некоторое время, до следующего цикла .


А вот это и надо доказать. Как может сознание продолжаться после смерти тела.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Авиджа это намеренное действие ума. Без сознание это быть не может. Камень не имеет авиджы.
> 
> А вот это и надо доказать. Как может сознание продолжаться после смерти тела.


Ни Вы, ни я не знаем на своем непосредственном опыте, как это работает. Но сутта начинает все с неведения и формирователей. Лишь потом говорится о потоке сознания на базе формирователей. Здесь я могу ссылаться только на авторитет Будды  :Frown: , ибо личного непосредственного опыта у меня нет.

----------


## AlexТ

> Ни Вы, ни я не знаем на своем непосредственном опыте, как это работает. Но сутта начинает все с неведения и формирователей. Лишь потом говорится о потоке сознания на базе формирователей. Здесь я могу ссылаться только на авторитет Будды , ибо личного непосредственного опыта у меня нет.


Неведение не может быть вне 4х совокупностей.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Неведение не может быть вне 4х совокупностей.


Уважаемый Alex, я всегда с неохотой дискутирую о том, что я лично не пережил. До санскар я не добрался, поэтому личного опыта у меня нет. А сутта говорит следующее:

Из невежества как необходимого условия возникают формирователи. Из формирователей как необходимого условия возникает сознание. Из сознания как необходимого условия возникает имя-и-форма. Из имени-и-формы как необходимого условия возникают шесть чувственных опор. Из шести чувственных опор в качестве необходимого условия возникает контакт. Из контакта в качестве необходимого условия возникает чувствование. Из чувствования в качестве необходимого условия возникает жажда. Из жажды в качестве необходимого условия возникает цепляние и удержание. Из цепляния и удержания в качестве необходимого условия возникает становление. Из становления в качестве необходимого условия возникает рождение. Из рождения в качестве необходимого условия возникают старение и смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, горе и отчаяние. Таково происхождение всей этой груды горя и страдания.

----------

Игорь Ю (31.07.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Уважаемый Alex, я всегда с неохотой дискутирую о том, что я лично не пережил. До санскар я не добрался, поэтому личного опыта у меня нет. А сутта говорит следующее:
> 
> Из невежества как необходимого условия возникают формирователи.


Сутта говорит о зависимости важных факторов.  Даже в факторе "авидджа" присутствуют 4 совокупности. Авиджа без совокупностей не может быть.

----------


## Aion

> А вот это и надо доказать. Как может сознание продолжаться после смерти тела.


Так:


> Существует два вида причин: сущностные и относительные. Относительная причина связана с условиями, при которых может произойти данное явление. Сущностная причина характеризуется тем, что она продолжает существовать и в следствии. Так, относительной причиной мраморной статуи является скульптор, а сущностной — мрамор. Мрамор изменил форму, но продолжает существовать в статуе.
> 
> Сознание, как и все в этом мире, должно иметь свою причину. Но его сущностная причина не может быть материей, в противном случае оно должно было бы обладать цветом, запахом и т.д., т.е. различными материальными характеристиками. Анализируя далее проблему таким образом, мы можем прийти к выводу, что причиной появления и существования нашего сознания не является материальная субстанция. Материя не может порождать сознание. Для каждого последующего момента сознания необходимо наличие предыдущего момента.
> 
> Рассмотрим с этой точки зрения процесс зачатия. Момент зачатия — это первый момент сознания у эмбриона. Но сознание эмбриона в этот момент должно иметь причину в предшествующий момент. Этот предшествующий момент сознания уже не может относиться к настоящей жизни и относится к предыдущей жизни. Отсюда — необходимость наличия предыдущей жизни. 
> 
> Геше Джампа Тинлей
> ЖИВАЯ ФИЛОСОФИЯ И МЕДИТАЦИЯ
> ТИБЕТСКОГО БУДДИЗМА

----------

Игорь Ю (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сутта говорит о зависимости важных факторов.  Даже в факторе "авидджа" присутствуют 4 совокупности. Авиджа без совокупностей не может быть.


Согласен. Добраться до авидьи можно только через сознание (поэтому так ценна наша жизнь), но не сознание "производит" авидью, а наоборот...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Во-первых конечно, и вам это наверное хорошо известно, таких достижений, как во времена Будды, сейчас монахи в целом не достигают. На первом соборе например участвовало 500 монахов-архатов, в том числе обладающих иддхами.


Дхарма испортилась? кадры уже не те?




> Во-вторых, пишут и говорят тхеравадинские монахи об общении с божествами, просто вы не в курсе.


Не дадите ссылку? очень интересно было бы почитать.




> В-третьих, не факт, что рассказывать об этом всегда уместно, особенно если это может быть воспринято как свидетельство некоторого духовного достижения.


Но и не совсем неуместно, ведь 1) во времена Будды об этом говорили; 2) информация о достижениях добавила бы популярности учению.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Восприятие чего то и "обьект" восприятия это разное.  Небытие вообразить нельзя так как любое воображение это уже бытие этого воображения. Это не значит что небытия нет. Это просто значит что вообразить небытие нельзя.


Вообразить-то как раз можно. Вот я успешно вообразил небытие в моей комнате слона, и даже уверен, что это соответствует фактам.
А наличие мысленного образа объекта ещё не означает наличия объекта и, соответственно, не опровергает его отсутствия.

----------


## AlexТ

> Согласен. Добраться до авидьи можно только через сознание (поэтому так ценна наша жизнь), но не сознание "производит" авидью, а наоборот...


Сознание не производит авиджу а является необходимой причиной для авиджи.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вообразить-то как раз можно.


Когда происходит воображение, это всегда воображение чего то. Это уже не небытие.




> Вот я успешно вообразил небытие в моей комнате слона, и даже уверен, что это соответствует фактам.
> А наличие мысленного образа объекта ещё не означает наличия объекта и, соответственно, не опровергает его отсутствия.


В этом случае есть воображение пустой комнаты. Это не воображение небытия, если мы не имеем ввиду ограниченого небытия чего то. 

Я же говорю о прекращении 5 совокупностей без возникновение новых после ПариНиббаны.

----------


## Sadhak

> Небытие вообразить нельзя так как любое воображение это уже бытие этого воображения. Это не значит что небытия нет. Это просто значит что вообразить небытие нельзя.


Вот поэтому и нельзя сказать, что небытие существует или не существует, поскольку в обоих случаях подразумевается наличие наблюдателя который фиксирует такое наличие или отсутствие в виде какого угодно переживания, опыта или восприятия. В отсутствии же наблюдателя любой такой опыт как немыслим, так и невозможен. В том числе - и все эти "за гранью", "вне", "неописуемо-невыразимо" и еще десяток-другой словечек который мы любим навешать обычно на это. От загадочного выражения лица все эти словечки изрекающего, суть не меняется - есть опыт - нет небытия, нет опыта - тоже нет небытия в силу положительного утверждения о наличии наблюдателя.

----------


## AlexТ

> Сознание, как и все в этом мире, должно иметь свою причину. Но его сущностная причина не может быть материей, в противном случае оно должно было бы обладать цветом, запахом и т.д., т.е. различными материальными характеристиками. Анализируя далее проблему таким образом, мы можем прийти к выводу, что причиной появления и существования нашего сознания не является материальная субстанция. Материя не может порождать сознание. Для каждого последующего момента сознания необходимо наличие предыдущего момента.


Почему материя не может быть причиной? Материальная волна попадает в глаз, где через оптический нерв сигнал передаётся в мозг где возникает восприятие сигнала как цвет.  Аналогично и с другими органами чувств.

Сознание и есть сложный процесс в нейронах так как машина это сложный процесс всех частей которые составляют машину.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сознание не производит авиджу а является необходимой причиной для авиджи.


Думаю, у нас некая терминологическая путаница. По-видимому, в понятие "сознание" мы вкладываем разный смысл. В Патичча-самуппаде именно авиджа является необходимой причиной для возникновения сознания в этой конкретной жизни, а не наоборот. 

Но наша дискуссия, к сожалению, не способствует прогрессу, так как основана на теории, а не на практике. Поэтому предлагаю выпить чашку чая  :Wink:

----------


## sergey

> Дхарма испортилась? кадры уже не те?


Вы в первый раз об этом слышите? В Тхераваде говорят о разных периодах существования учения и, насколько помню, считается, что в более поздних периодах некоторые достижения вообще не обретаются (например патисамбхида - cattāri patisambhidā). Детали не помню, но учение о постепенной деградации достижений и следования есть. 




> Не дадите ссылку? очень интересно было бы почитать.


Я не читал сам, но не раз на форумах упоминали, что в биографии аджана Мана, написанной аджаном Маха Буа (Maha Bowa)  говорится о его неоднократном общении с божествами.
В автобиографии Аджана Ли Дхаммадхаро он пишет о встрече с неким существом, которое видимо было духом или местным божеством, не знаю. Поищите по слову queen.
Вот Zom писал о словах аджана Джаясаро: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post434053




> Но и не совсем неуместно, ведь 1) во времена Будды об этом говорили; 2) информация о достижениях добавила бы популярности учению.


Насколько много говорили, мне кажется, сложно судить, кроме того, имеет значение, в каких ситуациях. Насчет популярности, есть такая Кеваддха сутта, где домохозяин Кеваддха предлагал Будде, чтобы тот сказал монахам сделать какое-нибудь чудо, "Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному". Но Будда ему отказал и разъяснил, почему.

----------

Zom (31.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (30.07.2012), Игорь Ю (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012), Юй Кан (30.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В автобиографии Аджана Ли Дхаммадхаро он пишет о встрече с неким существом, которое видимо было духом или местным божеством, не знаю. Поищите по слову queen.
> Вот Zom писал о словах аджана Джаясаро: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post434053
> 
> Насколько много говорили, мне кажется, сложно судить, кроме того, имеет значение, в каких ситуациях. Насчет популярности, есть такая Кеваддха сутта, где домохозяин Кеваддха предлагал Будде, чтобы тот сказал монахам сделать какое-нибудь чудо, "Тогда эта Наланда еще в большей мере станет предана Блаженному". Но Будда ему отказал и разъяснил, почему.


Уважаемые друзья, общение с божествами, конечно, очень интересно и удивительно. Но, мне кажется, обсуждения такого общения имеют смысл только в том случае, если все участники имеют непосредственный опыт в этом. В противном случае возможны серьезнейшие искажения учения. Представьте себе слепого от рождения человека, которому вербально описали, как выглядит слон. Разве он сможет адекватно оперировать категорией "слон"? 

Я с большим уважением отношусь к учению Тхеравады. Но мне совершенно непонятно, почему такие консервативно настроенные серьезные исследователи с легкостью оперируют категорией "слон"  :Smilie: , которого большинство из них никогда не видело. По-моему, честнее сказать так: "Я слона не видел, поэтому обсудим его, когда увижу"  :Smilie: .

----------


## AlexТ

> Думаю, у нас некая терминологическая путаница. По-видимому, в понятие "сознание" мы вкладываем разный смысл. В Патичча-самуппаде именно авиджа является необходимой причиной для возникновения сознания в этой конкретной жизни, а не наоборот.


Авиджа это причина для нового сознания (_6 органов чувств_), но сама авиджа происходит как сознательное действие в 6 органом чувств.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Авиджа это причина для нового сознания (_6 органов чувств_), но сама авиджа происходит как сознательное действие в 6 органом чувств.


В принципе, понятно, уважаемый Алекс. Как я и подозревал, мы застряли на этапе "курица или яйцо". Ведь мы не учитывали еще и тот факт, что и сознание, и авиджа воспроизводятся многократно на протяжении даже одной жизни.

Поэтому, чашку чаю, и за работу! "Теория, мой друг, суха, но зеленеет жизни древо" (Гете).

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Когда происходит воображение, это всегда воображение чего то. Это уже не небытие.


Абстрактное небытие вообразить нельзя, а небытие (отсутствие) предмета--можно.




> В этом случае есть воображение пустой комнаты. Это не воображение небытия, если мы не имеем ввиду ограниченого небытия чего то. .


Так бы сразу и сказали, что нельзя вообразить небытие вообще.




> Я же говорю о прекращении 5 совокупностей без возникновение новых после ПариНиббаны.


Оперировать абстрактными понятиями прекращения и небытия можно. _Воображать_ небытие для этого необязательно.

----------

Дмитрий С (30.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В автобиографии Аджана Ли Дхаммадхаро он пишет о встрече с неким существом, которое видимо было духом или местным божеством, не знаю. Поищите по слову queen.





> *Late one night, when it was quiet and I was feeling really ill*, I set some charcoal stoves all around myself. *After I had dozed off for a moment*, a woman dressed in white, followed by two girls and carrying a white flag covered with a long string of Chinese characters, came towards me and said, "I'm queen of the deities. If you live here, you have to bow down to me." I wasn't willing to bow down, seeing as I was a monk. Still, she insisted. We had a long argument, but I stood firm. Finally she left the hut, climbed the hill and disappeared. I meditated in comfort for the rest of the night.


Ах вот они откуда берутся, божества  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Абстрактное небытие вообразить нельзя, а небытие (отсутствие) предмета--можно.
> 
> Так бы сразу и сказали, что нельзя вообразить небытие вообще.
> 
> Оперировать абстрактными понятиями прекращения и небытия можно. _Воображать_ небытие для этого необязательно.


Это вполне логично. Зачем морочить голову насчет "небытия вообще". Ведь важно в каждом конкретном случае увидеть "пустотность" вещей, то есть их несубтанциональность, отсутствие в них самости. Все дхаммы существуют лишь во взаимоотношениях друг с другом, а сами по себе они пусты...

----------


## AlexТ

> Ах вот они откуда берутся, божества


Вот почему у меня есть сомнения когда кто то использует видения "_Вот я говорил с Дэвами_!" или "_Я вспомнил свою прошлую жизнь!_"  как доказательства. 

Человек может искренне верить в галлюцинации.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот почему у меня есть сомнения когда кто то использует видения "_Вот я говорил с Дэвами_!" или "_Я вспомнил свою прошлую жизнь!_"  как доказательства. 
> 
> Человек может искренне верить в галлюцинации.


Поэтому Будда и смещал внимание учеников с вопросов "Каким я был? Каким я буду?" на Четыре Благородных Истины:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Конечно, можно обсуждать лингвистические нюансы, но все же первый шаг называется "Правильные воззрения", что, конечно, предполагает некоторую веру, но все же не сводится к ней. Непосредственный опыт тоже играет роль в формировании "воззрений".


Правильные воззрения. И какие они? Это, например, вера в камму, вера в ниббану, вера в множественные миры. Всё это - предметы веры. Конечно, сюда же ещё входит и понимание и видение четырёх истин. Это аспект мудрости в Правильных воззрениях. 




> Далее, если вера имеет первостепенное значение, она должна была бы обязательно войти в факторы Просветления.


Почему вот так сразу "обязательно"? Факторы просветления - это не всё учение Будды, а лишь его часть. Поэтому вовсе не обязательно, чтобы к ним всё абсолютно сводилось. Если говорить ещё более точно, то 7 факторов просветления - это лишь часть основного костяка Дхаммы, наряду с 4 усилиями, 4 основами сверхъестественных сил, 5 силами/5 качествами и 8 факторами Пути.




> Будда всегда выражался математически точно, и мне трудно поверить, что он "забыл" включить туда веру или подумал, что последователи сами все "додумают" У меня сложилось впечатление, что Будда всегда предельно точен в формулировках...


Просто Вам нужно шире и глубже изучать Дхамму - и тогда увидите, что он ничего не "забыл" и всё на своих местах ,) Просто не надо делать далекоидущие выводы, прочитав пару сутт или статей ,)

----------

Игорь Ю (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Правильные воззрения. И какие они? Это, например, вера в камму, вера в ниббану, вера в множественные миры. Всё это - предметы веры. Конечно, сюда же ещё входит и понимание и видение четырёх истин. Это аспект мудрости в Правильных воззрениях. 
> 
> Почему вот так сразу "обязательно"? Факторы просветления - это не всё учение Будды, а лишь его часть. Поэтому вовсе не обязательно, чтобы к ним всё абсолютно сводилось. Если говорить ещё более точно, то 7 факторов просветления - это лишь часть основного костяка Дхаммы, наряду с 4 усилиями, 4 основами сверхъестественных сил, 5 силами/5 качествами и 8 факторами Пути.


Извините,уважаемый Zom, но все же я привык к точности Будды. Он не сказал "Правильная вера". Он сказал "Правильные воззрения". Вот у меня, математика, есть правильное воззрение на умножение чисел и еще на многие точные вещи. Вовсе не по причине веры, а по причине непосредственного опыта.

Далее, если говорить о факторах Просветления, то почему-то (на вашем-же сайте) в основе всего стоит осознанность. А целью всего утверждается "исследование дхарм". О вере - ни слова.

Если методично просматривать основные сутты Палийского канона, то создается впечатление, что Будда избегал слова "вера" во всех случаях, когда его можно было избежать  :Smilie: . И употреблял его сравнительно редко (по сравнению с осознанностью и др.).

----------


## Zom

> Я не читал сам, но не раз на форумах упоминали, что в биографии аджана Мана, написанной аджаном Маха Буа (Maha Bowa) говорится о его неоднократном общении с божествами.
> В автобиографии Аджана Ли Дхаммадхаро он пишет о встрече с неким существом, которое видимо было духом или местным божеством, не знаю. Поищите по слову queen.
> Вот Zom писал о словах аджана Джаясаро: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post434053


Ещё недавно читал автобиографию одного старенького монаха-вьетнамца, который постригся в кхмерской тхераваде. Он описывал свой около-смертный опыт, когда попал в больницу (кажется в Бангкоке). Там он чётко сказал, что попал в какой-то из миров дэвов, и сам чётко видел этих дэвов (перед тем, как его "реанимировали обратно на Землю"), а посему ныне больше не имеет сомнений в том, что они существуют.

----------

Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Как вы думаете, почему нарушение нормальной работы мозга способствует общению с другими мирами? ))

----------


## Zom

> Извините,уважаемый Zom, но все же я привык к точности Будды. Он не сказал "Правильная вера". Он сказал "Правильные воззрения". Вот у меня, математика, есть правильное воззрение на умножение чисел и еще на многие точные вещи. Вовсе не по причине веры, а по причине непосредственного опыта.


Ну и простите о каком "непосредственном опыте" идёт речь, скажем, у буддиста-мирянина, который достиг уровня сотапанны, не имеет медитативных навыков и сверхспособностей, но при этом имеет полный фактор Правильных Воззрений и непоколебимую веру в Три Драгоценности? Нет такого опыта. Есть нерушимая вера.




> Далее, если говорить о факторах Просветления, то почему-то (на вашем-же сайте) в основе всего стоит осознанность. А целью всего утверждается "исследование дхарм". О вере - ни слова.


Повторю, 7 факторов просветления - это лишь фрагмент Дхаммы. _Фрагмент_, понимаете?




> Если методично просматривать основные сутты Палийского канона, то создается впечатление, что Будда избегал слова "вера" во всех случаях, когда его можно было избежать . И употреблял его сравнительно редко (по сравнению с осознанностью и др.).


Чтобы так утверждать, нужно прочитать достаточно много сутт. А мне кажется, вы этого покамест не сделали ,)

----------

Сергей Ч (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Просто Вам нужно шире и глубже изучать Дхамму - и тогда увидите, что он ничего не "забыл" и всё на своих местах ,) Просто не надо делать далекоидущие выводы, прочитав пару сутт или статей ,)


Это - старая песня, уважаемый Zom. Когда не хватает аргументов, начинаются поучения  :Smilie: 

Вы же сами установили правила форума, в которых запрещается поучать  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

> Это - старая песня, уважаемый Zom. Когда не хватает аргументов, начинаются поучения


А какие ещё могут быть аргументы, когда вы прочитали 1 статью или сутту и на основании этого пытаетесь сделать вывод о всей глубине и широте учения Будды? .)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Чтобы так утверждать, нужно прочитать достаточно много сутт. А мне кажется, вы этого покамест не сделали ,)


Не сердитесь, уважаемый Zom. Я ведь ничего обидного Вам не сказал. 

Думаю, надо выпить чаю  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А какие ещё могут быть аргументы, когда вы прочитали 1 статью или сутту и на основании этого пытаетесь сделать вывод о всей глубине и широте учения Будды? .)


Такое впечатление, что Вы не читали правил форума  :Frown: .

----------


## Zom

А с чего вы взяли, что я сержусь? .) 
Если хотите, могу поархиварить, найти для вас ряд сутт, в которых постулируется важность веры.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А с чего вы взяли, что я сержусь? .) 
> Если хотите, могу поархиварить, найти для вас ряд сутт, в которых постулируется важность веры.


Вот это, дорогой Zom, другой разговор! Буду благодарен за любые ссылки  :Smilie: 

Я ведь против веры ничего не имею. Я против фанатизма  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А с чего вы взяли, что я сержусь? .) 
> Если хотите, могу поархиварить, найти для вас ряд сутт, в которых постулируется важность веры.


За это Тхераваду и люблю! За добросовестность.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну и простите о каком "непосредственном опыте" идёт речь, скажем, у буддиста-мирянина, который достиг уровня сотапанны, не имеет медитативных навыков и сверхспособностей, но при этом имеет полный фактор Правильных Воззрений и непоколебимую веру в Три Драгоценности? Нет такого опыта. Есть нерушимая вера.


Не будет полных самма-диттхи, без понимания-то.

----------


## Zom

> Я ведь против веры ничего не имею. Я против фанатизма


По моим наблюдениям, каждый под фанатизмом понимает, как правило, что-то своё .) 
Насчёт сутт, так, навскидку:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...iti3_41-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...sutta-I-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...-vatthu-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Список можно при желании существенно продолжить .)




> Не будет полных самма-диттхи, без понимания-то.


Так никто и не говорит, что понимание должно при этом отсутствовать. Оно будет, конечно, но при этом будет и вера.

----------

AlekseyE (31.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (31.07.2012), Дмитрий С (31.07.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если методично просматривать основные сутты Палийского канона, то создается впечатление, что Будда избегал слова "вера" во всех случаях, когда его можно было избежать . И употреблял его сравнительно редко (по сравнению с осознанностью и др.).


Да взять хотябы Махапариниббана сутту, в которой Будда говорит о Зеркале Дхаммы, которая есть ни что иное как «четыре фактора вступления в поток»:

«1. Вот ученик благородных наделён непреклонной верой в Пробуждённого: «В самом деле он Благословенный, достойный, истинно само-пробуждённый, совершенный в знании и поведении, достигший блага, знаток мира, непревзойдённый учитель тех, кто готов обучаться, учитель богов и людей, пробуждённый, благословенный».
 2. Он наделён непреклонной верой в Дхамму: «Дхамма превосходно разъяснена Благословенным, видимая здесь и сейчас, не зависящая от времени, приглашающая пойти и увидеть, ведущая к цели, познаваемая мудрыми самостоятельно».
 3. Он наделён непреклонной верой в Сангху: «Сангха учеников Благословенного, идущих по хорошему пути, идущих по прямому пути, идущих по верному пути, идущих по совершенному пути - другими словами четыре пары или восемь типов личностей - это Сангха учеников Благословенного: достойная даров, достойная гостеприимства, достойная подношений, достойная уважения; несравненное поле заслуг для мира».
 4. Он наделён нравственными качествами, которые дороги благородным: прочными, цельными, незапятнанными, освобождающими, восхваляемыми мудрецами, яркими, ведущими к сосредоточению». 
(ДН 16)




> Я ведь против веры ничего не имею. Я против фанатизма


Ну так прочитайте о том, как понимается вера (саддха) в буддизме. Думаю, что после этого, слово "вера" у Вас  не будет вызывать подобные фанатизму ассоциации.  :Wink: 
Саддха - одна из пяти сил, необходимых для практики. Но саддха - это не вера в понимании авраамистических религий. Саддха - это доверие необходимое для начала практики.
Например, когда вы на улице спрашиваете у бабушки: "как пройти в библиотеку", она объясняет вам. И вы, доверяя ей, двигаетесь в указанном направлении.
Так же и буддисты, доверяют Будде, чтобы начать практиковать. Это никак не противоречит тому, что буддизм - это прежде всего собственный непосредственный опыт, ибо доверие само по себе не сделает нас свободными от сансары. Далее нужены плоды практики. Когда они появятся наш опыт уже не будет верой, он станет мудростью.

Вот кстати хорошая статья: Вера и рациональность в буддизме

----------

Ittosai (31.07.2012), Zom (31.07.2012), Дмитрий С (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> По моим наблюдениям, каждый под фанатизмом понимает, как правило, что-то своё .) 
> Насчёт сутт, так, навскидку:
> 
> Так никто и не говорит, что понимание должно при этом отсутствовать. Оно будет, конечно, но при этом будет и вера.


Спасибо за ссылки. Будем считать, что веру с пониманием мы помирили  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (31.07.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так никто и не говорит, что понимание должно при этом отсутствовать. Оно будет, конечно, но при этом будет и вера.


Уверенность в том, что понимает, или вера в то, чего не понимает?

----------


## Zom

То, что он видит и знает - эта часть = мудрость.
То, чего он не видит и не знает, но считает реально существующим - эта часть = вера.

----------


## Aion

> Почему материя не может быть причиной?


Ну ведь ясно сказано выше: потому что сознание не обладает материальными характеристиками. И вообще:



> Выше было отмечено, что индийская систематическая философия при своих рассуждениях исходит из анализа личности; наблюдению и объяснению прежде всего подвергается человеческая личность, а не явления внешней природы; но так как душа человека сначала кажется связанной с материальным телом, то анализ распространяется и на него. На составные элементы разбиваются, следовательно, материальное тело человека и заключенное в нем психическое содержание. О таком психофизиологическом анализе свидетельствуют рассуждения о материальном теле человека, встречающиеся у буддистов и у брахманских философов, которые подвергаются критическим нападкам со стороны буддистов. У буддистов кроме такого психофизиологического анализа имеется и другой, отличающийся от первого тем, что понятие личности в нем несколько иное. При психофизиологическом анализе личность состояла из тела, наполненного душой и ее переживаниями, причем это одушевленное тело обитало во внешнем материальном мире, который как таковой не принимался во внимание и анализу не подвергался. В другом, психологическом анализе буддистов-схоластиков личность рассматривается как состоящая из сознания с его психическим содержанием и с переживаниями внешних, так называемых объективных явлений, т. е. здесь объективный мир становится составным элементом личности.
> 
> О.О. Розенберг "Проблемы буддийской философии"
> IX. Классификация дхарм

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То, чего он не видит и не знает, но считает реально существующим - эта часть = вера.


1. Так-так-так... Как на пали будет "считает реально существующим"?  :Smilie: 
2. Считать существующим кое-что по списку--это самма-дитхи с асавами. Мирские. Т.е. не "полный фактор Правильных Воззрений".




> Ну и простите о каком "непосредственном опыте" идёт речь, скажем, у буддиста-мирянина, который достиг уровня сотапанны, не имеет медитативных навыков и сверхспособностей, но при этом имеет полный фактор Правильных Воззрений и непоколебимую веру в Три Драгоценности? Нет такого опыта. Есть нерушимая вера.


Оный сротапанна* не будет* иметь "полный фактор Правильных Воззрений" благодаря нерушимой вере 8 ) А будет, *благодаря вере*, лишь держаться таких взглядов: "есть дары да жертвы, есть плоды добрых да злых дел" и т.д. по списку.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Но мне совершенно непонятно, почему такие консервативно настроенные серьезные исследователи с легкостью оперируют категорией "слон" , которого большинство из них никогда не видело. По-моему, честнее сказать так: "Я слона не видел, поэтому обсудим его, когда увижу" .


Мы можем с уверенностью говорить о существовании дэвов и других миров, потому что знание об этом заложено в нас, в нашем сознании. Вернее, в подсознании. На поверхности сознания, в памяти -  его нет. Иначе мы не смогли бы адекватно воспринимать тот мир, в котором находимся сейчас. Но опыт пребывания в других мирах, опыт общения с другими существами - это внутренний, а не внешний опыт. 
Когда человек достигает каких-то высоких духовных уровней (джхан), он как бы открывает дверь в свое подсознание и таким образом непосредственно получает знание о других мирах и вспоминает все свои прошлые жизни. 
Эта дверь в подсознательное может открыться и при болезни или повреждении мозга. Но, в этом случае, открывшееся знание будет неосознанным и хаотичным, бредовым. Это, конечно, к духовному видению не имеет никакого отношения. Хотя иногда их путают.
Любое духовное знание - это внутреннее знание, не стоит его искать во вне. 
Будда говорил: "Будьте островом сами себе, будьте прибежищем сами себе, не ищите внешнего прибежища".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мы можем с уверенностью говорить о существовании дэвов и других миров, потому что знание об этом заложено в нас, в нашем сознании. Вернее, в подсознании.


Как отличить такое знание от подсознательного мусора, вроде идеи Бога-Отца?

----------

Дмитрий С (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Мы можем с уверенностью говорить о существовании дэвов и других миров, потому что знание об этом заложено в нас, в нашем сознании. Вернее, в подсознании. На поверхности сознания, в памяти -  его нет. Иначе мы не смогли бы адекватно воспринимать тот мир, в котором находимся сейчас. Но опыт пребывания в других мирах, опыт общения с другими существами - это внутренний, а не внешний опыт. 
> Когда человек достигает каких-то высоких духовных уровней (джхан), он как бы открывает дверь в свое подсознание и таким образом непосредственно получает знание о других мирах и вспоминает все свои прошлые жизни. 
> Эта дверь в подсознательное может открыться и при болезни или повреждении мозга. Но, в этом случае, открывшееся знание будет неосознанным и хаотичным, бредовым. Это, конечно, к духовному видению не имеет никакого отношения. Хотя иногда их путают.
> Любое духовное знание - это внутреннее знание, не стоит его искать во вне. 
> Будда говорил: "Будьте островом сами себе, будьте прибежищем сами себе, не ищите внешнего прибежища".


Ну вот, проснулся, а тут все кипят баталии  :Smilie: .

Дорогой Федор, я потому и сказал, что вера - не простая штука, и даже в рамках буддизма мы, как видите, не можем пока прийти на этот счет к общему знаменателю. Вы считаете, что верить в дэвов необходимо. Я так не считаю. Но мы оба верим в Благородные Истины, Восьмеричный Путь и многое другое. Возможно, эта вера основана у нас на разных фундаментах, но все же здесь мы сходимся во взглядах. Поэтому предлагаю отталкиваться отсюда.

Заметьте, что против веры я не высказывался и не высказываюсь. Я лишь предлагал найти ей правильное место среди прочих факторов. Был такой известный естествоиспытатель Оккам, который говорил (знаменитая бритва Оккама): "Не следует плодить сущности без необходимости". Я, как человек, близкий к науке, тоже так считаю...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Как отличить такое знание от подсознательного мусора, вроде идеи Бога-Отца?


Стремиться к более высоким духовным уровням. Все эти уровни и методы расписаны в Каноне. Еще раз повторю - не духовный человек захлебнется в этом мусоре.  Природа - штука хитрая, она намеренно закрывает это знание от обычных людей. Иначе все вокруг пребывали бы в бреду и хаосе.
Духовный человек, развивший бесстрастие (4 джхана) - не повредится в уме от открывшейся ему информации. Его осознанность - безупречна.
Что касается Бога Отца или творца - это не мусор. Это тоже верное знание, но не полное, не выходящее за пределы божественной власти. И этот момент тоже описан в Каноне. В мудрейшей сутте "Приглашение Брахмы" (МН 49). Всем рекомендую почитать.




> "Везде, где вращаются луна и солнце,
> Сияя и проливая свет над странами света, –
> Над тысячью таких миров лун и солнц
> Простирается твоя власть, Брахма.
> 
> И здесь ты знаешь высокое и низкое,
> Вожделеющих и свободных от вожделения,
> Состояние, которое является таким и не другим,
> Приход и уход существ.
> ...

----------

Юй Кан (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Мы можем с уверенностью говорить о существовании дэвов и других миров, потому что знание об этом заложено в нас, в нашем сознании.


Опять же, я не утверждаю, что дэвов (и других существ) нет. Но я также не утверждаю, что они есть. Я пока не вижу, что знание о них заложено в моем сознании...

Мне кажется, что, если подходить к делу с высокими стандартами точности (а именно такие стандарты, насколько я вижу, присущи Тхераваде), то было бы правильным поменьше обсуждать то, чего не видел и не пережил. Вера лишь тогда становится незыблемой, когда она подтверждается опытом и пониманием. В противном случае, можно легко скатиться к фанатизму. А примеры фанатизма мы видим воочию в разных религиях...

----------

Vladiimir (31.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дорогой Федор, я потому и сказал, что вера - не простая штука, и даже в рамках буддизма мы, как видите, не можем пока прийти на этот счет к общему знаменателю


Я как раз не о вере говорю в данном случае, а о той проверке собой, о которой и вы упоминали. И о том, что духовное познание - это внутреннее, а не внешнее познание. Перечитайте внимательно мой пост. 
Вообще-то это достаточно серьезный вопрос, которым многие пренебрегают. Можно ли игнорировать духовность в буддизме и лелеять своего Бога - науку? Чего же вы хотите добиться на *духовном* пути, опираясь на математику?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Опять же, я не утверждаю, что дэвов (и других существ) нет. Но я также не утверждаю, что они есть. Я пока не вижу, что знание о них заложено в моем сознании...
> 
> Мне кажется, что, если подходить к делу с высокими стандартами точности (а именно такие стандарты, насколько я вижу, присущи Тхераваде), то было бы правильным поменьше обсуждать то, чего не видел и не пережил. Вера лишь тогда становится незыблемой, когда она подтверждается опытом и пониманием. В противном случае, можно легко скатиться к фанатизму. А примеры фанатизма мы видим воочию в разных религиях...


Фанатизм мне тоже противен. Это, прежде всего, глупость.
Но вера - это другое. Для того, чтобы воочию увидеть и убедиться в том, о чем нам говорил Будда и Архаты, необходимо пройти Путь, развиваться в духовном отношении. Для этого нужна вера. Если этой веры нет - что заставит нас двигаться по пути? Если нет ни цели, ни понимания, ни веры? Конечно, вера - это не все. Далеко не все. Но Будда в сотнях сутт говорит о вере, как о необходимом факторе. В СН есть сутты, в которых расписаны причины или условия, что заставляет человека искать выхода, освобождения, Ниббаны. В этих суттах Будда говорит, что страдание является причиной этих поисков. С страданием, как условием, возникает вера. А уже с верой, как условием, возникают последующие этапы освобождения. Без веры нет пути, так же, как без осознания Первой Благородной Истины.

----------

Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Еще раз повторю - не духовный человек захлебнется в этом мусоре.


А кто такие духовные люди?




> Что касается Бога Отца или творца - это не мусор. Это тоже верное знание, но не полное, не выходящее за пределы божественной власти.


Боговерие на Пути Старцев аж зашкаливает. ))
А существование Кецалькоатля--тоже верное знание?
Ктулху радостно тянет к вам щупальца.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я как раз не о вере говорю в данном случае, а о той проверке собой, о которой и вы упоминали. И о том, что духовное познание - это внутреннее, а не внешнее познание. Перечитайте внимательно мой пост. 
> Вообще-то это достаточно серьезный вопрос, которым многие пренебрегают. Можно ли игнорировать духовность в буддизме и лелеять своего Бога - науку? Чего же вы хотите добиться на *духовном* пути, опираясь на математику?


Математика и логика вряд ли мешают Пути. Сам Будда был хорошим математиком  :Smilie: 

Очень многое в Благородных Истинах и Восьмеричном Пути можно проверить на своем опыте. Поэтому вера здесь - хорошее дополнение к опыту. Хорошо бы, чтобы такой баланс был и в остальных идеях.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Фанатизм мне тоже противен. Это, прежде всего, глупость.
> Но вера - это другое. Для того, чтобы воочию увидеть и убедиться в том, о чем нам говорил Будда и Архаты, необходимо пройти Путь, развиваться в духовном отношении. Для этого нужна вера. Если этой веры нет - что заставит нас двигаться по пути? Если нет ни цели, ни понимания, ни веры? Конечно, вера - это не все. Далеко не все. Но Будда в сотнях сутт говорит о вере, как о необходимом факторе. В СН есть сутты, в которых расписаны причины или условия, что заставляет человека искать выхода, освобождения, Ниббаны. В этих суттах Будда говорит, что страдание является причиной этих поисков. С страданием, как условием, возникает вера. А уже с верой, как условием, возникают последующие этапы освобождения. Без веры нет пути, так же, как без осознания Первой Благородной Истины.


Будда, конечно, говорил о вере. И я не возражаю против Ваших тезисов. Но гораздо больше Будда говорил об осознании и понимании.

----------


## Aion

> А кто такие духовные люди?


Духовные люди - особые люди. ©  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (31.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (31.07.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Будда, конечно, говорил о вере. И я не возражаю против Ваших тезисов. Но гораздо больше Будда говорил об осознании и понимании.


А кто спорит? Именно так. Вы же хотите тхеравадинов увидеть именно как слепых фанатиков. И вы очень заблуждаетесь. Таковых вообще, я думаю, в буддизме нет и быть не может.

Ну вот что. С вами интересно поговорить. Но, если вчера у меня всего лишь подгорела каша, то сегодня я рискую остаться без работы, если в рабочее время буду заниматься беседами о вере и неверии. 
Так что до вечера, дорогие друзья.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А кто спорит? Именно так. Вы же хотите тхеравадинов увидеть именно как слепых фанатиков. И вы очень заблуждаетесь. Таковых вообще, я думаю, в буддизме нет и быть не может.
> 
> Ну вот что. С вами интересно поговорить. Но, если вчера у меня всего лишь подгорела каша, то сегодня я рискую остаться без работы, если в рабочее время буду заниматься беседами о вере и неверии. 
> Так что до вечера, дорогие друзья.


Нет-нет, дорогой Федор! Я очень уважаю тхераваддинов. Вы же видите, что я все сутты цитирую с Вашего сайта, а не с других источников (и вообще считаю сайт Тхеравады одним из лучших буддистских сайтов). Я считаю Тхераваду очень серьезной школой. Иначе бы она не выжила с доисторических времен  :Smilie: .

Но буддизм не был бы буддизмом, если бы не предполагал наличие живого ума, гибкого понимания и дружеских дискуссий.  :Smilie: 

Удачи в работе!

----------

Тао (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Так-так-так... Как на пали будет "считает реально существующим"?


Закон каммы реально существует. Перерождения реально существуют. Как это будет на пали - поищите сами .) (если не нравится словосочетание "реально существует", можете зачеркнуть для удобства одно из слов на выбор, суть не изменится )))




> Оный сротапанна не будет иметь "полный фактор Правильных Воззрений" благодаря нерушимой вере 8 ) А будет, благодаря вере, лишь держаться таких взглядов: "есть дары да жертвы, есть плоды добрых да злых дел" и т.д. по списку.


Да, полный фактор, конечно, будет иметь благодаря мудрости. А вера (воззрения) будут опираться на эту мудрость (иными словами - "раз я вижу то и это, то значит то вот это, чего не вижу, тоже, тем не менее, правда").

----------

Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А кто такие духовные люди?


А ведь Фёдор ясно объяснил: "Духовный человек, развивший бесстрастие".
Чуть добавлю: развивший бескорыстие, т.е., бессамостность.
И в сутте, на которую указал Фёдор, ясно сказано по поводу отношения к богам (не только к высшему среди богов земного мира):

16. Брахма, непосредственно зная богов как богов и непосредственно зная то, что несоизмеримо с "божественностью" богов, я не утверждаю себя как богов, я не утверждаю себя в богах, я не утверждаю себя отдельно от богов, я не утверждаю богов как "моё", я не утверждаю богов. Так, Брахма, в отношении [мудрости и] непосредственного знания я не стою просто на том же уровне, как ты, – [тогда] как бы я мог знать меньше [тебя]? Скорее, я знаю больше, чем ты.
[...]
18. Брахма, непосредственно зная Брахму как Брахму и непосредственно зная то, что несоизмеримо с "брахмостью" Брахмы, я не утверждаю себя как Брахму, я не утверждаю себя в Брахме, я не утверждаю себя отдельно от Брахмы, я не утверждаю Брахму как "моё", я не утверждаю Брахму. Так, Брахма, в отношении [мудрости и] непосредственного знания я не стою просто на том же уровне, как ты, – [тогда] как бы я мог знать меньше [тебя]? Скорее, я знаю больше, чем ты.
Так чего не читаем, чего тупим или что непонятно?




> Боговерие на Пути Старцев аж зашкаливает. ))
> А существование Кецалькоатля--тоже верное знание?
> Ктулху радостно тянет к вам щупальца.


И чего стебёмся?

----------

Тао (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Будем считать, что веру с пониманием мы помирили


Вера с пониманием никак не мирится  :Smilie: 
Если есть понимание, то зачем вера?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вера с пониманием никак не мирится 
> Если есть понимание, то зачем вера?


Ну почему же не мирится? Я как раз - за гармоничный баланс понимания и веры. Если говорить математическим, философским языком, то понимание дает базу индукции, а вера позволяет осуществить индуктивный переход. 

Вот, например, ниббана нами пока не достигнута. Но правильное понимание позволяет увидеть ее "отблески", пусть пока и достаточно слабые. Это внушает веру в потенциальную достижимость освобождения. То же можно сказать и о других вещах.

Игнорировать веру полностью - неправильно. Но и абсолютизировать ее - неверно...

----------

Zom (31.07.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

Все правильно, вера как метод, *на основе* понимания, вещь замечательная. А как замена пониманию - дорога к слабоумию.

----------

Дмитрий С (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Все правильно, вера как метод, *на основе* понимания, вещь замечательная. А как замена пониманию - дорога к слабоумию.


Совершенно верно. И вопросы веры - не тривиальны. Нужно постоянно "выстукивать себя", как делает доктор при осмотре, чтобы проверить, не нарушена ли гармония.

Очень часто можно ошибиться, применяя "индуктивный переход". Например, мы видим, что все вороны, которых мы встречали в жизни, черные. Это хорошая база индукции, которая внушает нам доверие к мысли, что "вообще все вороны - черные". Это будет для нас верным до тех пор, пока мы не встретим белую ворону  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Все правильно, вера как метод, *на основе* понимания, вещь замечательная. А как замена пониманию - дорога к слабоумию.


Замечательные умозаключения на основе понимания демонстрирует Нагарджуна. Я когда-то давно прочитал некоторые из его конструкций на английском. По-моему, на русский его трактаты пока не перевели. Думаю, можно было бы открыть специальную тему по Нагарджуне. Он внес в буддизм дополнительную логическую точность, продолжая замечательную логику Будды.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Все правильно, вера как метод, *на основе* понимания, вещь замечательная. А как замена пониманию - дорога к слабоумию.


Кто-то здесь думает иначе?

----------


## Vladiimir

По мнению Руперта Гетина и других исследователей буддийских текстов, понятие ‘саддха’ в буддийской литературе практически лишено когнитивного (связанного с познанием) аспекта. Главным в этом понятии будет аффективная, эмоциональная составляющая. И с этими учеными трудно не согласиться…

Т.е. саддха/шраддха это не просто принятие на веру какой-то информации, это эмоциональная и мотивационная сила. Она реализуется, воплощается в решимости следовать цели, прилагать к этому усилия. 

Если использовать образное выражение, которое употребил (правда, по-другому поводу) Алексей Каверин, то когда у тебя имеется саддха, ты, скорее, не "сосуд, наполненный какой-то инфой, а вспыхнувший факел". Ты зажегся саддхой и соответственно идешь, например, не на какой-нибудь форум, а "к подножию дерева". Когда охватывает саддха, начинаешь делать даяния. Идешь в монахи. 

Объектами саддхи в никаях практически всегда (как утверждает Руперт Гетхин) являются Будда, Дхамма и Сангха. Не какие-то взгляды и верования. Это будут скорее диттхи, а не саддха.
Т.е. пожалуй, было бы неверно употреблять это понятие как-нибудь так: "Я принял эту инфу на саддху/шраддху," а скорее правильным будет: "Услышав Дхамму, я проникся шраддхой. Охваченный саддхой я решил вступить на Благородный путь". 

Кстати, тут приходит на ум все та же МН2 (Бхаябхерава сутта), где саддха по отношению к Будде является мотивом, побудительной причиной для ухода достойных сынов в лес. 
Т.е. это позитивное чувство доверия, уверенности в ком-либо/чем-либо, убежденности, с готовностью действовать соответствующим образом.




> Вера - это всегда незнание, но психическое качество открыться чему-то, принять что-то априори как, якобы, правильное.


К проверяемости/непроверяемости информации саддха, по видимому, отношения не имеет. (Ведь много же раз в каноне обсуждались различные (непроверяемые) взгляды, например, на посмертное существование личности. И Будда не говорил по этому поводу (как я понимаю), что у них, дескать, саддха/шраддха не та. Это были не "саддхи", не "шраддхи", а "диттхи".)

Более того, если посмотреть как функционирует шраддха (санскритский аналог саддхи), то можно увидеть, что бывают такие случаи употребления этого понятия, когда шраддха возникает только тогда когда появляется *прямое знание*. 
Такие случаи в изобилии встерчаются в Дивьявадане. Например, чтобы у персонажей возникло умственное состояние шраддхи, им нужно было своими глазами увидеть голодных духов, в которых переродились жадные, высокомерные люди, т.е. лично убедиться, что закон кармы действует. 

Когда кто-нибудь из голодных духов просит Котикарну (одного из главных персонажей) предупредить родственников, например, сына, какая судьба ждет того после смерти, если он не изменит своего дурного поведения, то для того, чтобы в сыне зародилась шраддха, голодный дух предоставляет доказательство(!) своего существования – сообщает о месте где он зарыл клад, чтобы сын нашел его и убедился,что это было реальное послание "с того света". 
Точно так все и происходит – персонажи, которым Котикарна принес послание, один за другим обретают шаддху, только после предъявления доказательств!

 Употребление понятий шраддха, прасада, и бхакти в Дивьявадане подробно разбирает Энди Ротман в своей книге Thus Have I Seen. Visualizing Faith in Early Indian Buddhism. 
Автор подчеркивает, что в Дивьявадане шраддха появляется у персонажей, только после того как они получат прямое персональное знание чего-либо, лично в чем-либо убедятся, увидят что-либо своими глазами. 
Это в общем-то проливает свет и на природу понятия саддха.




> Вера - это всегда незнание, но психическое качество открыться чему-то, принять что-то априори как, якобы, правильное.


Это не "качество открыться чему-либо", скорее это когда у тебя "чесотка" уйти в монахи, в лес практиковать или давать подаяние сангхе.

Тема саддхи, конечно, большая, обширная и я ее глубоко не рыл. Но и при поверхностном ознакомлении с ней видно, что это не простое принятие каких-то верований и взглядов, непроверяемых или которых знать не можешь. Примеры с вопросами типа «Как пройти в библиотеку», представляются вводящими в заблуждение. 

Процитирую еще Руперта Гетина: "Явным образом аффективная природа saddhā выражается в психологии Абхидхаммы, где она понимается как имеющая родство с алчностью и влечением к вещам (rāga)".

P.S. Руперт Гетин подробно разбирает понятие saddhā в своей замечательной книге:
Rupert Gethin - Buddhist Path to Awakening

----------

Echo (31.07.2012), Ittosai (31.07.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012), Тао (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Познай себя самого, и ты познаешь и мир и его богов. (ъ) незнаю

----------


## Zom

> Это не "качество открыться чему-либо", скорее это когда у тебя "чесотка" уйти в монахи, в лес практиковать или давать подаяние сангхе.


При всём уважении, с вашей точкой зрения не соглашусь (как и с позицией Гетина). Чесотка уйти куда-то - это, скорее, экзальтация, причём, как показывают реальные случаи, это обычно плачевно заканчивается.

Саддха - именно психическое качество довериться. Можно открыть Окканти саньютту (любую сутту) и посмотреть там объяснение саддхи:


Чувство…
Восприятие…
Формации…
Ум непостоянен, изменчив, подвержен изменениям.

Тот, у кого имеется убеждение и вера в то, что эти феномены существуют таким образом, зовётся «Идущим-за-счёт-веры» (саддха-нуссари)...

Тот, кто, обладая некоторым количеством мудрости, после размышлений согласился с тем, что эти феномены существуют таким образом, зовётся «Идущим-за-счёт-Дхаммы» (дхамма-нуссари)...

Как видите, во-первых, не обязательно, что объектом саддхи являются именно Три Драгоценности. Во-вторых, из этих двух типов личностей, второй (дхамма-нуссари) является более продвинутым (об этом тоже сутта есть, другая, где чётко об этом сказано). Так что в данном случае саддха, как видим, не обязательно возникает на некоем, как вы подчеркнули, прямом знании - но как раз возникает без оного вообще. Даже более того - без "некоторых размышлений", т.е. это ближе к голой вере - или - иными словами - как раз психическому качеству принять нечто как данность, слепо поверить.




> Тема саддхи, конечно, большая, обширная и я ее глубоко не рыл. Но и при поверхностном ознакомлении с ней видно, что это не простое принятие каких-то верований и взглядов, непроверяемых или которых знать не можешь. Примеры с вопросами типа «Как пройти в библиотеку», представляются вводящими в заблуждение.


Если рассматривать саддху как некую полновесную буддийскую концепцию, а не голое психическое качество - то да. НО, вполне можно рассматривать и как голое психическое качество. В этом случае пример с библиотекой вполне себе удачный.

Аналогично можно рассмотреть голое психическое качество мудрости - как психическое свойство сознания видеть вещи в правильном свете, т.е. такими, какими они являются, без искажений. А можно рассматривать мудрость как полновесную концепцию, где нужно будет рассказывать про четыре истины, три характеристики и т.д. 

Надеюсь, пояснил доходчиво )


ЗЫ: В Тае или в Ланке множество буддистов обладают очень развитым качеством веры в Три Драгоценности. При этом никакого "религиозного зуда и экзальтационного порыва" у них не наблюдается. Саддха такая саддха... )

ЗЫЫ: У азиатских учителей встречал такое мнение, что у азиатских буддистов сильно развита саддха, но плохо развита паннья. А у западных буддистов плохо развита саддха, но хорошо развита паннья. Вряд ли бы они так говорили, если бы подразумевали под саддхой экзальтационно-религиозные порывы, кои как раз очень свойственны западным буддистам-неофитам.

----------

Ittosai (31.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (31.07.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Чесотка уйти куда-то - это, скорее, экзальтация, причём, как показывают реальные случаи, это обычно плачевно заканчивается.


Полностью согласен. Никогда не любил тех кто хочет остричся, они меня раздрожают своим желанием, постоянно привлекают к себе внимание, моё внимание в их руках ! Я просто незнаю как его от туда убрать, и поэтому предпочитаю просто критиковать и пытаться их демотивировать, а то уж большо шибко они туда рвутся, в монахи...
Вы абсолютно правы! Поменьше бы таких кто в монахи рвётся, мир был бы чище, а то понаехали тут со своей экзальтацией и наглым сарказмом...  :Confused:  Как они вообще смеют так надсмеиваться нодо мной... ??

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Закон каммы реально существует. Перерождения реально существуют. Как это будет на пали - поищите сами .) (если не нравится словосочетание "реально существует", можете зачеркнуть для удобства одно из слов на выбор, суть не изменится )))


Для Вас не изменится.




> А вера (воззрения) будут опираться на эту мудрость (иными словами - "раз я вижу то и это, то значит то вот это, чего не вижу, тоже, тем не менее, правда").


На что же опирается вера вначале, когда мудрости нет или мало её?
И в конце, когда мудростью аж распирает, вера должна стать предельно истовой, да?

----------


## Zom

Вот, кстати, Дост. Сома в своём буклете о саддхе цитирует объяснение этого качества в Висуддхимагге:




> Again, faith is considered according to characteristics, function, intelligibility, and the
> condition closest to its arising. Believing or trusting is its characteristic. Its function is producing
> the serenity and placidity of confidence through dispelling the sludge, slush and mud of doubt
> and uncertainty like the water-purifying crystal of a universal monarch (cakkavattirāja), or the
> spirit of venturing comparable to the seasoned warrior’s crossing of a swollen river infested
> with dangerous creatures. Faith is understood, or becomes intelligible, when either there is
> freedom from impurity of doubt or when there is conviction or certitude.


Сказано, что характеристика саддхи - вера и доверие; а также - что саддха (вера) проявляет себя (очевидно в собственном же сознании) когда в уме нет загрязнения сомнения или когда есть уверенность или убеждённость.

----------

Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Полностью согласен. Никогда не любил тех кто хочет остричся, они меня раздрожают своим желанием, постоянно привлекают к себе внимание, моё внимание в их руках ! Я просто незнаю как его от туда убрать, и поэтому предпочитаю просто критиковать и пытаться их демотивировать, а то уж большо шибко они туда рвутся, в монахи...
> Вы абсолютно правы! Поменьше бы таких кто в монахи рвётся, мир был бы чище, а то понаехали тут со своей экзальтацией и наглым сарказмом...  Как они вообще смеют так надсмеиваться нодо мной... ??


Дело в том, что и у мирян, и у монахов "эго" работает одинаково. Но частенько у монахов и у "знатоков" буддизма оно работает гораздо более интенсивно, чем у "обычных" людей. Внешне они конечно будут изображать смирение и "четыре безмерных состояния". Но я уже на своем опыте неоднократно убеждался, что, стоит начать серьезно с ними разговаривать, и вся шелуха мгновенно слетает. Гордыня и самомнение очень быстро побеждают годы практики. Это, конечно, печально  :Frown: . Уединение, прежде всего, должно быть в "голове", а не в лесу...

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Вера обусловленна факторами
Знание необусловленно ничем

Когда начинается знание, тогда зканчивается вера.
Когда машина поехала, не нужно верить что она заведётся.

А вообще 
Вера это сомнение, сомнение это недоверие, недоверие это страх, страх отталкивает, страх делит.
Знание это уверенность, уверенность это доверие, доверие это любовь, любовь сближает, любовь воссоединяет.

Практикуйте любовь (метта, бодхичитта...) и вы получите Знание. 
Ибо из любви сделаны Дхаммы, и любовь пронизывает их
Лишь став любовью можно проникнуть в их суть.

----------


## Zom

> На что же опирается вера вначале, когда мудрости нет или мало её?


Если мы говорим о чисто психическом качестве - то оно, очевидно, опирается на некие жизненные факты, когда тебе приходилось кому-то поверить и это оказывалось правдой. По мере накопления такого жизненного опыта качество веры (как чисто психическое свойство) возрастает. Это даже у животных можно проследить - когда дикие животные начинают доверять людям, когда видят, что те не причиняют им вреда. Вначале доверия нет, потом оно появляется.

Если же говорить о буддийской вере, то можно процитировать отрывок из Ахара танха сутты:

Вера, монахи, имеет причину. Она небеспричинна. И что является источником веры?
«Слушание подлинной Дхаммы» - так следует ответить. Слушание подлинной Дхаммы, монахи, имеет причину. Оно небеспричинно. И что является источником слушания подлинной Дхаммы? «Общение с правильными людьми» - так следует ответить. 

Ну это, я думаю, только одно из оснований. Вполне допускаю, что минимальная буддийская вера может появиться и просто при виде благопристойных монахов или Будды - например, когда человек видит их нравственное поведение, чистоту, спокойствие и проникается этим. Но такая вера именно что минимальная, весьма шаткая. Она угаснет, если этот человек её в итоге не подкрепит мудростью.

----------

Алексей Каверин (31.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (31.07.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> И в конце, когда мудростью аж распирает, вера должна стать предельно истовой, да?


Да.

Например, в СН 47.12 Сарипутта говорит так:

Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Наланде в Манговой Роще Паварики. И тогда Достопочтенный Сарипутта отправился к Благословенному, поклонился ему, сел рядом и сказал: “Учитель, у меня такое доверие к Благословенному, что я верю, что прежде никогда не было, не будет в будущем и нет в настоящем какого-либо иного жреца или отшельника, более знающего, чем Благословенный, в отношении просветления”.  

за что его Будда дальше даже несколько критикует...

“Высокомерно, в самом деле, это твоё громкое заявление, Сарипутта, столь однозначный и категоричный львиный рык... Неужели, Сарипутта, ты охватил своим умом умы всех Архатов, Полностью Просветлённых [Будд], что появлялись в прошлом, и узнал так: “Те Благословенные имели такие-то добродетели, такие-то качества, такую-то мудрость, такие-то пребывания, такое-то освобождение?”
“Нет, Учитель”.



Так что у архатов, да, всё верно, есть предельно развитая буддийская вера.

----------

Сергей Ч (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> /// я не утверждаю богов.


А что это значит?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вера, монахи, имеет причину. Она небеспричинна. И что является источником веры?
> «Слушание подлинной Дхаммы» - так следует ответить. Слушание подлинной Дхаммы, монахи, имеет причину. Оно небеспричинно. И что является источником слушания подлинной Дхаммы? «Общение с правильными людьми» - так следует ответить.


Это - очень хорошая цитата. На мой взгляд, для возникновения веры (даже слабой), надо, чтобы человек внутри себя обладал хотя бы малой долей того, во что верят "правильные люди". Эту "долю" может дать непосредственный опыт. Тогда, опираясь на эту частичку, он может двигаться дальше...

----------

Алексей Каверин (31.07.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что это значит?


Перевод не мой, потому вопрос не ко мне, а к переводчику. : )
Либо -- если это так важно лично для Вас -- следует, наверное, искать и читать оригинал?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так что у архатов, да, всё верно, есть предельно развитая буддийская вера.


Т.е. вашу с Топпером мантру "верить надо!.. вееееру крепите!" надо понимать как призыв становиться мудрее (общаясь с умными людьми, в частности)? ))

----------


## Zom

Может троллить-то уже хватит, уважаемый) ?

----------

Тао (31.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это не "качество открыться чему-либо", скорее это когда у тебя "чесотка" уйти в монахи, в лес практиковать или давать подаяние сангхе.


Всё о чем Вы говорите, скорее всего относится к "вступившим в поток", которые уже обладают непоколебимой верой в Три Драгоценности. Т.е. вера, как "качество (индрия) открыться чему-либо", у них превращается в силу (бала) ума, которая движет их к цели, по направлению к Дхамме. И хотя такая вера (когда практикующий подобен "вспыхнувшему факелу", а не "сосуду, наполненному какой-то инфой")  скорее всего возникает естественным образом, она есть далеко не у всех.. Это происходит потому, что в уме ещё не развиты нужные условия, или же они не сошлись естественным образом, так чтобы появились результаты.  Для этого необходимо обратиться к тем способам, которые помогут взрастить веру или созадть условия для её появления. Каким образом? Это памятование о Будде, о его духовных подвигах; о том, что без открытой им Дхаммы мир находится в полной тьме; можно подумать о редкости драгоценного человеческого рождения, об изъянах сансары и т.д. Также развитию веры способствует изучение Дхаммы и сопоставление своего жизненного опыта и плодов практики с тем, что говорил Будда.

----------

Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Может троллить-то уже хватит, уважаемый) ?


Уважаемый, Вас я не ограничивал по времени. )

----------


## Zom

> Т.е. вера, как "качество (индрия) открыться чему-либо", у них превращается в силу (бала) ума, которая движет их к цели, по направлению к Дхамме. И хотя такая вера (когда практикующий подобен "вспыхнувшему факелу", а не "сосуду, наполненному какой-то инфой") скорее всего возникает естественным образом, она есть далеко не у всех..


Вера ни в качестве индрии, ни в качестве балы, сама по себе движущей силой не является. Таковой является чанда (желание), или вирия (усердие). Но уж никак не вера ))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Уважаемый, Вас я не ограничивал по времени. )


Ребята, кот Леопольд говорил: "давайте жить дружно", а Будда что-то там говорил о "правильной речи"  :Wink: 

Ведь, если подумать, это очень здорово, что мы здесь ведем такие серьезные обсуждения. Если вы будете ругаться, я буду себя чувствовать виноватым, что вбросил эту тему насчет веры и понимания  :Frown: .

----------

Денис Евгеньев (31.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вера ни в качестве индрии, ни в качестве балы, сама по себе движущей силой не является. Таковой является чанда (желание), или вирия (усердие). Но уж никак не вера ))


Ну почему же? ) Например если в уме нет веры, то не будет и желания двигаться по пути, а всё что мы узнали о Дхамме будет откладываться на потом. Поэтому первой среди пяти умственных сил идет вера (саддха) - это то самое качество, которое заставляет ум "устремляться", оно означает убеждённость, уверенность.

" Если сравнивать это с автомобилем, то автомобиль - это просто механизм, который может двигаться в том случае, если в нём есть бензин, который запускает мотор и заставляет машину ехать. Если водитель невнимателен, он не будет следить за подзаправкой автомобиля, за уровнем бензина, и те факторы, которые двигают автомобиль, устраняются, и через некоторое время машина останавливается. Точно также и с верой (саддха). Вера - это бензин, энергия, которая движет нас по духовному пути. У многих западных людей это качество развито слабо, потому что мы часто приходим в буддизм с подходом отрицания религий веры, то есть религий, которые требуют веры. Мы подходим с рациональной, интеллектуальной и логической оценки Дхаммы, и потому нам трудно развивать такие практики как памятование о Будде, памятование о его учениях, памятование об арья-Сангхе. И это может быть одним из наших слабых мест - когда сильная интеллектуальная сторона не сбалансирована [верой], наша практика может стать очень сухой и формальной. В ней недостаёт живости, рвения, искренности, радости, связанной с чистой верой. Если дело обстоит именно так, если вы застряли в вашей медитации и не видите прогресса, то вера может быть тем фактором, на который нужно обратить внимание."

Сила веры 
Аджан Ньянадхаммо

----------

Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну почему же? ) Например если в уме нет веры, то не будет и желания двигаться по пути, а всё что мы узнали о Дхамме будет откладываться на потом. Поэтому первой среди пяти умственных сил идет вера (саддха) - это то самое качество, которое заставляет ум "устремляться", оно означает убеждённость, уверенность.
> 
> [/URL]


Это и так, и не так. Это очень похоже на нашу недавнюю дискуссию с AlexT по поводу сознания и авиджи. Это - разговоры о курице и яйце. Что первично?  :Smilie: 

Мне кажется, вера не может возникнуть "из ничего". Должна быть хоть малая крупица опыта... А возникшая вера неизбежно приведет к новому, более полному опыту...

----------

Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мне кажется, вера не может возникнуть "из ничего". Должна быть хоть малая крупица опыта... А возникшая вера неизбежно приведет к новому, более полному опыту...


Так и есть, если возникновение веры не основывается на опыте, то это будет "слепая вера" или просто верование, со всеми вытекающими - привязанностью к ритуалам, фанатизмом и т.д.  Как бы там ни было, понимание веры или верования в большинстве религий имеет мало общего с буддизмом, т.к. саддха - это не вера, как таковая, а скорее "доверие", рожденное из убежденности.

----------

Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну почему же? ) Например если в уме нет веры, то не будет и желания двигаться по пути, а всё что мы узнали о Дхамме будет откладываться на потом. Поэтому первой среди пяти умственных сил идет вера (саддха) - это то самое качество, которое заставляет ум "устремляться", оно означает убеждённость, уверенность.


В продолжение разговора, возьмем даже Будду. Что его "вытолкнуло" из дворца и побудило уйти в лес? Отнюдь не вера... Опыт, опыт и еще раз опыт. Встреча со старым, больным и мертвым. Тем не менее, возможно, этот опыт показался ему столь ярким и внушительным потому,  что в прошлых жизнях он имел веру. Но прошлые жизни - далеко... А опыт - вот он, под рукой.

----------

Игорь Ю (01.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В продолжение разговора, возьмем даже Будду. Что его "вытолкнуло" из дворца и побудило уйти в лес? Отнюдь не вера... Опыт, опыт и еще раз опыт. Встреча со старым, больным и мертвым. Тем не менее, возможно, этот опыт показался ему столь ярким и внушительным потому,  что в прошлых жизнях он имел веру. Но прошлые жизни - далеко... А опыт - вот он, под рукой.


«Обдумывание четырех истин», зарождает «устремленную веру» - то есть собственно вдохновение двигаться вперед, постигать (и достигать в осуществлении) четыре истины. В этом смысле вера – это в большей степени вдохновение (к движению, к деятельности). Т.е. кроме опыта у Будды была вера в то, что должен быть путь к прекращению увиденных им страданий.

----------

Дмитрий С (31.07.2012), Игорь Ю (01.08.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Ну почему же? ) Например если в уме нет веры, то не будет и желания двигаться по пути, а всё что мы узнали о Дхамме будет откладываться на потом. Поэтому первой среди пяти умственных сил идет вера (саддха) - это то самое качество, которое заставляет ум "устремляться", оно означает убеждённость, уверенность.


Просто следует различать качества, а не приписывать свойства одних - другим.
Свойство саддхи - верить и доверять. Даже в Висуддхимагге об этом сказано. Но уж никак не "устремлять к чему-то". Функцию устремления имеет уже иное психическое качество. Например, как я уже сказал, вирия или чанда. У мудрости, к примеру, третье психическое качество. У осознанности четвёртое. У невозмутимости пятое и т.д.

Понятное дело, что _благодаря_ саддхе появится соответствующая чанда и вирия. Но это уже другое совсем. 
Кстати, та же чанда и вирия может появиться, например, из-за мудрости, а не веры.

А может быть и вообще такой вариант, что у человека нет ни мудрости, ни веры - но он всё равно будет "устремлён" и будет прилагать усилия к медитации. Таких сплошь и рядом на ретритах. Почему? Потому что есть желание (чанда). Желание чего? Да чего угодно - от астральных полётов, вплоть до самоутверждения.

ЗЫ: Есть ещё и четвёртый вариант - когда у человека много саддхи, но он вообще не практикует. Есть даже сутта об этом ,)

----------

Сергей Ч (31.07.2012), Федор Ф (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> «Обдумывание четырех истин», зарождает «устремленную веру» - то есть собственно вдохновение двигаться вперед, постигать (и достигать в осуществлении) четыре истины. В этом смысле вера – это в большей степени вдохновение (к движению, к деятельности). Т.е. кроме опыта у Будда была вера в то, что должен быть путь к прекращению увиденных им страданий.


Прекрасно сказано! Замечательно! Обдумывание Четырех Благородных Истин. Обдумаывание Великого Пути. Культивирование Факторов Просветления. Практика Сатипаттханы и Анапанасати. Вот на чем все держится! А "Каким я был?", "Каким я буду?", "В каких мирах?" представляет собой лишь относительный интерес.

----------


## Zom

По теме, упомянутая мной сутта:

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Дмитрий С (31.07.2012), Игорь Ю (01.08.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> По теме, упомянутая мной сутта:
> 
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


Прекрасная сутта. Кратко и точно. Будда в своих основных суттах вводил различные "системы координат", позволяющие сфокусировать внимание на том или ином аспекте Пути.

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну я не говорил, что это только чесотка. Я приводил формулировку Гетина, что это позитивное доверие, эмоциональное, сродни привязанности. Это доверие, уверенность, но оно подразумевает и мотивацию к действию, к практике – дану, либо монашество. Поэтому это такая мощная сила.
Т.е. это не просто принятие инфы к сведению. Как в случае с вопросом, как пройти в библиотеку. Тут просто мы манньаами. 




> При всём уважении, с вашей точкой зрения не соглашусь (как и с позицией Гетина). Чесотка уйти куда-то - это, скорее, экзальтация, причём, как показывают реальные случаи, это обычно плачевно заканчивается.


Совершенно верно. Точно ухватили суть! Присутствует какой-то элемент экзальтации и поэтому, можно встретить предостережения, касательно шраддхи/саддхи.

Ну приведу немного на эту тему из упомянутой книги Thus Have I Seen:

В Абхидхармакоше например, имеется предостережение по поводу культивирования шраддхи по отношению к учителю.  (Предостережение наиболее явным образом выражено в комментарии Яшомитры на изречение «любовь это вера» (любовь (prema) это sraddha (prema shraddhaa)).)
Как замечает Nalinaksha Dutt она «сродни любви (prema) и является скорее препятствием, чем помощью в духовном развитии». (Dutt, Nalinaksha. 1940. “The Place of Faith in Buddhism.”)

То что шраддха по отношению к личности может быть также и препятствием, можно видеть и в различных историях о Ваккали в Палийской литературе. Про Ваккали говорили, что он «был самым выдающимся среди тех, кто был вовлечен в саддху» (Th-a i, 147, Dhp-a iv, 119, Mp i, 249, saddhādhimuttānaṃ aggaṭṭhāne.), однако, как оказалось это было не очень приятным званием. В одной из историй сюжетная линия такова, что когда брахман Ваккали увидел Будду, «он не мог насмотреться на величие его физического тела» (Dhp-a iv, 118 sariirasampattidassananena attito). Поглощенный таким образом желанием постоянно видеть Будду, он вступает в монашескую общину. Будучи там, он предпочитает обходиться без монашеской практики – «он избегает рецитаций, тем для медитаций и практик сосредоточения» - вместо этого он «бродит по окресностям созерцая Учителя». Будда критикует, выговаривает его: «Ваккали, какой толк в том, чтобы смотреть на это мое нечистое тело?» Но это не помогает. Понимая, что Ваккали нуждался в чем-нибудь таком, что встряхнуло бы его и вывело из нынешнего состояния, так чтобы он мог духовно продвигаться, Будда выговаривает его и отсылает прочь. Тогда Ваккали идет на гору Грифов, где «из-за силы его саддхи он не ступить на путь медитации прозрения».  Практически обезумев от разлуки с Учителем, он замышляет самоубийство. Будда, понятное дело, вмешивается и в конце концов Ваккали достигает архатства.

Ну и вообще, очень много исследований на тему саддхи/шраддхи, очень много примеров разного употребления, и определений, это серьезные исследования, просто я не могу сюда переписывать все книги, всю полемику, которая ведется на эту тему.




> Так что в данном случае саддха, как видим, не обязательно возникает на некоем, *как вы подчеркнули,* прямом знании - но как раз возникает без оного вообще. Даже более того - без "некоторых размышлений", т.е. это ближе к голой вере - или - иными словами - как раз психическому качеству принять нечто как данность, слепо поверить.
> [/COLOR]


Так это Вы утверждали, что саддха/шраддха это *всегда незнание*. Я просто привел пример, где шраддха возникает на основе знания. Я его не придумал. Так употребляется это слово. Что я пытался подчеркнуть, что это понятие мало трогает вопросы знания/незнания, оно может быть, а может не быть, я пытался подчеркнуть, что это, главным образом, эмоциональная и мотивационная сила.




> Можно открыть Окканти саньютту (любую сутту) и посмотреть там объяснение саддхи:


Ну открыл, к примеру, рупа сутту. Где тут объяснение?



> yo bhikkhave, ime dhamme evaṃ saddahati adhimuccati, ayaṃ vuccati saddhānusārī


Здесь говориться что кто убежден в этих дхаммах (учениях) и привязан к ним, того называют последавателем веры.
Ну никаких противоречий с  позицией Гетина я не вижу. Повторяю, я не говорил, что только одна экзальтация.
Я не согласен с точкой зрения, которая рассматривает саддху/шраддху, как простую веру в полученную информацию, в современном европейском понимании. Саддха это то, помимо прочего, что побуджает изучать Дхамму...
Вот кстати, навскидку, на русском, из Рудого с Островской:
Иными словами, любовь в высшем буддийском смысле, т. е. явление сознания, свободное от притока аффектов, есть фундаментальная благая дхарма «вера». Согласно Асанге, вера — это глубокая убежденность, ясность сознания и стремление к тому, что реально, она обладает безусловной ценностью и возможна; *функция веры — служить опорой для неослабевающего интереса* [Asm., с. 6]. *Поскольку вера — это фундаментальное благое состояние сознания, то становится понятно, что речь идет об убежденности в принципиальной возможности победы над страданием — возможности просветления.*
Видно даже из этих определений мотивирующую силу шраддхи. Их, вообще, полно...




> Надеюсь, пояснил доходчиво )


Ну мнение, конечно, понятно, спасибо, но вокруг полно мнений и глубоких и убедительных исследований серьезных специалистов. Конечно же я склонюсь к их доводам, при всем уважении к Вам.

----------

Echo (31.07.2012), Дмитрий С (01.08.2012), Тао (31.07.2012)

----------


## Echo

* Vladiimir*
Получается что лучше употреблять не "вера", а скорее "целеустремленность", а в более широком смысле "воля"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Просто следует различать качества, а не приписывать свойства одних - другим.
> Свойство саддхи - верить и доверять. Даже в Висуддхимагге об этом сказано. Но уж никак не "устремлять к чему-то".


Нет, я конечно же не имел ввиду, что сама по себе вера способна вести к цели или другими словами быть методом её достижения, как например в теистических религиях.




> Понятное дело, что _благодаря_ саддхе появится соответствующая чанда и вирия. Но это уже другое совсем.


Это я и имел ввиду.




> ЗЫ: Есть ещё и четвёртый вариант - когда у человека много саддхи, но он вообще не практикует. Есть даже сутта об этом ,)


Это тот, кто зовется _"идущим-за-счёт-веры"?_

----------


## Zom

> Ну мнение, конечно, понятно, спасибо, но вокруг полно мнений и глубоких и убедительных исследований серьезных специалистов.


Да чё-т не особо убедительны сии исследования-то. 
Вот вам, процитировал же из самой авторитетной комментаторской тхеравадинской литературы:




> Again, faith (saddha) is considered according to characteristics, function, intelligibility, and the
> condition closest to its arising. Believing or trusting is its characteristic. Its function is producing
> the serenity and placidity of confidence through dispelling the sludge, slush and mud of doubt
> and uncertainty like the water-purifying crystal of a universal monarch (cakkavattirāja), or the
> spirit of venturing comparable to the seasoned warrior’s crossing of a swollen river infested
> with dangerous creatures. Faith is understood, or becomes intelligible, when either there is
> freedom from impurity of doubt or when there is conviction or certitude.


Но у буддолгов-то да, можно ещё и не такие теории найти ))




> Так это Вы утверждали, что саддха/шраддха это всегда незнание. Я просто привел пример, где шраддха возникает на основе знания.


Конечно это незнание. Это вера. Одной из причин, её вызывающих, может быть некое _иное_ знание. Это так. Но вера появляется на основе этого как раз в то, что не является достоверно познанным. Выше цитировал сутту о вере архата Сарипутты в отношении качеств Будд. Да, эта вера возникла у него на определённых основаниях. Но прямого знания у него об этом не было, он так и говорит в сутте. Вера, собстна, на то и вера. А знание на то и знание. Разные вещи.




> Ну открыл, к примеру, рупа сутту. Где тут объяснение?


Там и объяснение. В одном случае человек просто верит в то, что феномены существуют определенным образом. В другом случае человек это обдумал, продумал, и до определённой степени согласился с этим. В первом случае такой человек называется "идущий за счёт саддхи". Во втором - "идущий за счёт дхаммы".




> Я не согласен с точкой зрения, которая рассматривает саддху/шраддху, как простую веру в полученную информацию


Повторюсь, вы не в той системе координат рассматриваете это качество, нежели это делаю я. Вы саддху наделяете кучей доп. обвесок эмоционального плана (которые, кстати, вторичны по отношению к самому психическому качеству доверия, хотя при желании, конечно, можно их и включить в общую концепцию саддхи). Но если взять голое психическое качество (дхамму) - то у неё не будет этого обвеска. А будет простое качество "довериться". Вот и всё.

----------

Дмитрий С (01.08.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Получается что лучше употреблять не "вера", а скорее "целеустремленность", а в более широком смысле "воля"?


Вряд ли, потому что это всё ближе к _усилию (вирия)_, нежели к _саддхе_. Если не нравится слово "вера", то можно использовать слово "доверие" или "уверенность".

----------


## Vladiimir

> * Vladiimir*
> Получается что лучше употреблять не "вера", а скорее "целеустремленность", а в более широком смысле "воля"?


Ну нет... Можно и 'вера', но в нужном смысле. В своем исследовании, например, Руперт Гетин различает два измерения понятия «вера», а именно конгнитивный (познавательный) и аффективный (эмоциональный). Ну и буддийские саддха/шраддха он относит именно к аффективному измерению. Вера, доверие, уверенность, убежденность....
Понятно, что полностью адектватного слова для перевода не подобрать... Просто нужно понимать, что имеется в виду...
Вот, кстати, можно привести слова Конзе на эту тему:



> 'This sceptical age dwells anyway far too much on the intellectual side of faith. Shraddha, the word we render as "faith", is etymologically akin to Latin cor, "the heart", and faith is much more a matter of the heart than the intellect.'
> В этот скептический век мы склоняемся слишком сильно на интеллектуальную сторону веры. Шраддха, слово которое мы переводим как "вера", этимологически родственно латинскому cor, "душа, сердце", и вера в гораздо большей степени является делом сердца, чем интеллекта.

----------

Echo (31.07.2012), Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Т.е. вашу с Топпером мантру "верить надо!.. вееееру крепите!" надо понимать как призыв становиться мудрее (общаясь с умными людьми, в частности)? ))


Так и есть, 
в мантру нужно верить чтобы она работала, как и блюдо нужно наполнить едой чтобы оно уталило голод. Мантра всеголишь суппорт смысла/идеи/молитвы/мысли или даже суппорт для встречи с умом.

Мантра как блюдо, мысль как еда, вера как енергетическая ценность

Есть блюдо
Есть еда

Есть ганчар
Есть повор 

Можно облизывать пустое золотое блюдо
Можно есть еду с пола

Мудрый практик может "послать" кого ни буть одним матерным словом так, что оно принесёт в 100500 раз больше добра "посланному" человеку, чем миллион "пустых" ОМ.

ЗЫ хотя судя по всему я не правельно понял выми сказанное :EEK!:

----------


## Echo

> Можно и 'вера', но в нужном смысле.


В нужном смысле, насколько я понимаю, это вне контекста противопоставления знанию. А если точнее, то не только в данном контексте. Имхо, если оставить "вера", то очень скоро "нужный смысл" будет отброшен и останется общеупотребительное значение. Что, собственно, и можно наблюдать в "мантрах" процитированных Денисом Евгеньевым  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (31.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А вот про плохизну шраддхи:



> *Assaddho* akatannu ca
> sandhicchedo ca yo naro
> hatavakaso vantaso
> sa ve uttamaporiso.
> 
> *He who is not credulous*, who has realized the Unconditioned (Nibbana), who has cut off the links of the round of rebirths, who has destroyed all consequences of good and bad deeds, who has discarded all craving, is indeed the noblest of all men (i.e., an arahat).

----------


## Zom

Ещё сутта, которая объясняет что такое саддха:

«Учитель, я не опираюсь на веру в Благословенного в отношении этого: то что качество веры… усердия… осознанности… сосредоточения… мудрости, будучи [полностью] развитым и взращенным, имеет Бессмертное своим основанием, Бессмертное своим пунктом назначения, Бессмертное своей конечной целью. Те, кто не узнали, не увидели, не поняли, не реализовали и не контактировали с мудростью - тем пришлось бы опираться на веру в других в отношении этого: то что качество веры… …мудрости, будучи [полностью] развитым и взращенным, имеет Бессмертное своим основанием… Но те, кто узнали, увидели, поняли, реализовали и контактировали с мудростью - у тех не было бы замешательства или сомнения в отношении этого: то что качество веры… …мудрости, будучи [полностью] развитым и взращенным, имеет Бессмертное своим основанием…

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm




> А вот про плохизну шраддхи:


Это не про плохизну, а про то, что архату не нужно верить в ниббану ,)

Вот: “One who has faith [saddha] succeeds, Mahanama, not one who has no faith” (AN 11:12).

----------

Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Zom

А вот ещё хороший отрывок, в котором раскрывается понятие "саддха":

"Bharadvaja, first you went by conviction (saddha). Now you speak of unbroken tradition. There are five things that can turn out in two ways in the here-&-now. Which five? Conviction, liking, unbroken tradition, reasoning by analogy, & an agreement through pondering views. These are the five things that can turn out in two ways in the here-&-now. Now some things are firmly held in conviction and yet vain, empty, & false. Some things are not firmly held in conviction, and yet they are genuine, factual, & unmistaken. Some things are well-liked... truly an unbroken tradition... well-reasoned... Some things are well-pondered and yet vain, empty, & false. Some things are not well-pondered, and yet they are genuine, factual, & unmistaken. In these cases it isn't proper for a knowledgeable person who safeguards the truth to come to a definite conclusion, 'Only this is true; anything else is worthless."

"But to what extent, Master Gotama, is there the safeguarding of the truth? To what extent does one safeguard the truth? We ask Master Gotama about the safeguarding of the truth."

"If a person has conviction (saddha), his statement, 'This is my conviction,' safeguards the truth. But he doesn't yet come to the definite conclusion that 'Only this is true; anything else is worthless.' To this extent, Bharadvaja, there is the safeguarding of the truth. To this extent one safeguards the truth. I describe this as the safeguarding of the truth. But it is not yet an awakening to the truth.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...095x.than.html

Обратите внимание, что тут упоминается 5 способов, которыми тот или иной человек принимает какую-то идею.

1) вера (саддха) - то есть просто поверил
2) просто понравилось
3) по причине традиции
4) путём проведения в уме аналогий
5) посредством размышлений

Здесь показательно, что "просто понравилось" и "поверил" - это два разных способа, а не один. Экзальтация же относится именно к первому, но не ко второму. Поэтому саддху с экзальтацией смешивать едва ли будет уместно .)

И здесь же, к слову, говорится, что саддха может быть и по отношению к ложным и ошибочным вещам.

----------

Дмитрий С (01.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В нужном смысле, насколько я понимаю, это вне контекста противопоставления знанию. А если точнее, то не только в данном контексте. Имхо, если оставить "вера", то очень скоро "нужный смысл" будет отброшен и останется общеупотребительное значение.


Вопрос веры возникает тогда, когда нет видения - видения в любом смысле этого слова. В то мгновение, когда появляется знание, вопрос о вере исчезает. Поэтому вера конечно же противпоставляется знанию. 
Почему же тогда рекомендуется развивать веру (саддху)? Потому что она  является основанием для усердия (вирия). Если у нас не хватает усердия в практике, то часто причина в том, что недостаёт веры. Саддху можно взрастить связью с Учением: это чтение сутт, чтение биографии Будды, общение с хорошими монахами, общение с арья-Сангхой, слушание Дхаммы и повторение этих учений, частое их воспроизведение в своём уме. Ну и конечно же, развитию саддхи способствует совпадение собственного опыта с тем, что говорил Будда, а также понимание его учений. Т.е. несмотря на то, что буддийская вера основывается на "видении", знании, понимании, всё же рассматривать её  вне контекста противопоставления знанию сложно, ибо если есть знание, верить уже незачем. )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не про плохизну, а про то, что архату не нужно верить в ниббану ,)


Потому, что у него уже есть истовая шраддха, вследствие сильно развитой мудрости, да? Ничего себе аssaddho!




> Вот: “One who has faith [saddha] succeeds, Mahanama, not one who has no faith” (AN 11:12).


Шоб не запутаццо, давайте эту шраддху называть доверием (к умным людям), а ту, плохую,--верой (слепой и рылигиозной).

----------


## Zom

> Потому, что у него уже есть истовая шраддха, вследствие сильно развитой мудрости, да? Ничего себе аssaddho!


У него нет веры в одно (в отношении чего он "знает и видит"), но есть неистовая вера в другое (в то, чего он "не знает и не видит"). А если говорить о психическом качестве, или скажем, индрии - то она очень мощная и очень развитая, да.




> Шоб не запутаццо, давайте эту шраддху называть доверием (к умным людям), а ту, плохую,--верой (слепой и рылигиозной).


А тут не удастся не запутаться. Потому что в одних случаях, повторюсь в мильонный раз, - саддха - простой психический механизм, который задействован у каждого человека много раз на дню, в самых различных ситуациях (т.е. в контексте индрий). Но, точно также, можно под этим же словом понимать и достаточно слепую религиозную веру по отношению к Трём Драгоценностям (как у обычных тайских фермеров, к примеру). Зависит от контекста, в котором данное слово употребляется. И там и там это будет именно что саддха, и ничто иное. Просто обвесок разный получается.

Да, у тайского фермера может быть слепая религиозная саддха, ни на чём не основанная, Дхаммы он может вообще знать по верхам. Но верить - верит, да ещё как. А у архата может быть крутецкая саддха, основанная на трансцендентной мудрости. Такие вот запутки.

----------

Сергей Ч (31.07.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В нужном смысле, насколько я понимаю, это вне контекста противопоставления знанию. А если точнее, то не только в данном контексте. Имхо, если оставить "вера", то очень скоро "нужный смысл" будет отброшен и останется общеупотребительное значение. Что, собственно, и можно наблюдать в "мантрах" процитированных Денисом Евгеньевым


Ну в буддийских текстах, это слово стоит в конеткстах, в которых этот смысл, как правило, виден. Другое дело, что при простом перечислении, например, сил, может быть не совсем понятно. Хотя и там смысл проглядывается. Мотивирующие значение. То, что предшествует усилию.
Ну и дается просто куча разных определений разъясняющих его суть. 
Ну а на форуме, понятное дело, по разному понимают... Ну я тоже, повторяю, глубоко не рыл, но просто сразу видно, что понятие непростое, вызывающее активную полемику даже среди специалистов по изучении буддийских текстов. Просто кто на форуме сейчас объяснений ищет? Когда столько книг доступно! Столько серьезных исследований! Просто нужно выучить, как минимум, английский язык. Т.е. хотя бы научиться читать на нем литературу...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> но есть неистовая вера в другое (в то, чего он "не знает и не видит").


У химика, положим, нет "неистовой веры" в таблицу Менделеева. Просто нельзя так сказать.




> Потому что в одних случаях, повторюсь в мильонный раз, - саддха - простой психический механизм, который задействован у каждого человека много раз на дню, в самых различных ситуациях (т.е. в контексте индрий).


Не стоит называть данный психический механизм верой. Это разные понятия. Вера может задействовать этот механизм, знание может. Вера отличается от знания? отличается.

----------


## Zom

> У химика, положим, нет "неистовой веры" в таблицу Менделеева. Просто нельзя так сказать.


Ну я ж не знаю, какой смысл вы вкладываете в это понятие. А так, вообще, химик вполне себе прочно верит в то, что атомы в периодической системе устроены именно так .)




> Не стоит называть данный психический механизм верой.


Вполне себе стоит:

Ве́ра — признание чего-либо истинным, часто — без предварительной фактической или логической проверки, единственно в силу внутреннего, субъективного непреложного убеждения, которое не нуждается для своего обоснования в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.

Русское слово «вера» восходит к праслав. *věra (ст.-слав. вѣра, болг. вя́ра, польск. wiara, чеш. víra), которое в свою очередь является субстантивированной формой женского рода праиндоевропейского прилагательного *wēros (др.-в.-нем. wâr «правдивый, верный», др.-ирл. fír «правдивый, истинный», лат. vērus «истинный, правдивый»).

Разумеется, если кто-то воспринимает слово "вера" исключительно со смысловыми надстройками и дополнениями религиозного толка - то тогда "саддху" ему лучше переводить иначе. Но, очевидно, вовсе не обязательно именно так его воспринимать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну я ж не знаю, какой смысл вы вкладываете в это понятие. А так, вообще, химик вполне себе прочно верит в то, что атомы в периодической системе устроены именно так .)


Так говорят разве что теисты, упёртые на том, что наука--род религии.




> Ве́ра — признание чего-либо истинным, *часто — без предварительной фактической или логической проверки, единственно в силу внутреннего, субъективного непреложного убеждения,* которое не нуждается для своего обоснования в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.





> Разумеется, если кто-то воспринимает слово "вера" исключительно со смысловыми надстройками и дополнениями религиозного толка - то тогда "саддху" ему лучше переводить иначе. Но, очевидно, вовсе не обязательно именно так его воспринимать.


Вы переводите для воображаемого читателя, который при чтении религиозной литературы понимает слово вера как _признание чего-либо истинным_?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Русское слово «вера» восходит к праслав. *věra (ст.-слав. вѣра, болг.  вя́ра, польск. wiara, чеш. víra), которое в свою очередь является  субстантивированной формой женского рода праиндоевропейского  прилагательного *wēros (др.-в.-нем. wâr «правдивый, верный», др.-ирл.  fír «правдивый, истинный», лат. vērus «истинный, правдивый»).


Есть другая версия.
"*ВЁР* - богиня скандинавского пантеона. Её имя в переводе означает "вера", и она знала всё, чему суждено случится в будущем".

На мой взгляд, истинная вера - чисто эмпирическая штука. Не нуждающаяся вообще ни в каких логических обоснованиях. Видел на экране как мусульманские фанатики в мечети протыкали себя железяками, опускали руки в огонь и не получали никаких травм или ожогов. При чем здесь логика?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> При чем здесь логика?


Значит есть на то причины.
А если есть причины и следствия - это логика.

----------


## Федор Ф

Вот, чем, например, отличается христианская вера от буддийской? Тем, что в христианстве вера - главный, если не единственный способ духовного совершенствования (ну, нравственность еще). Верь и уповай - больше ничего от тебя не требуется.
Не так в буддизме. Будда большое значение придавал вере, но он дал путь, по которому человек идет сам, проверяя истинность всех аспектов Дхаммы по мере продвижения по пути, по мере духовного совершенствования, сверяя свой личный опыт со знанием Дхаммы, в которую он верит. Но только не с теми научными открытиями или внешними знаниями, на которые часто оглядываются участники форума в поисках доказательств.
Что касается богов - знание о них дано в Дхамме. Значит, если мы верим в Дхамму - мы должны верить и в них.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот, чем, например, отличается христианская вера от буддийской? Тем, что в христианстве вера - главный, если не единственный способ духовного совершенствования (ну, нравственность еще). Верь и уповай - больше ничего от тебя не требуется.
> Не так в буддизме. Будда большое значение придавал вере, но он дал путь, по которому человек идет сам, проверяя истинность всех аспектов Дхаммы по мере продвижения по пути, по мере духовного совершенствования, сверяя свой личный опыт со знанием Дхаммы, в которую он верит. Но только не с теми научными открытиями или внешними знаниями, на которые часто оглядываются участники форума в поисках доказательств.
> Что касается богов - знание о них дано в Дхамме. Значит, если мы верим в Дхамму - мы должны верить и в них.


Все верно, но слово "должны" не очень вяжется со словом "вера" в любой его интерпретации. "Должны" скорее связано с "усердием". 

Далее, любые тексты - это не Дхамма. Вся совокупность монастырей - это не Дхамма. Дхамма постигается прямым прозрением и только так.

Так как здесь очень много последователей Тхеравады, я стараюсь цитировать тексты, которые принимаются этой школой. Но не могу удержаться, чтобы не процитировать основателя школы Сото-дзен Догена:

"Для того, чтобы достигнуть просветления, надо сначала достигнуть просветления".

Здесь, по-моему, "зашита" и важность веры, и важность понимания, на основе которого эта вера возникает и которое вера стимулирует.

А вообще, здорово, что эта тема так подробно и квалифицированно обсуждается. Огромное спасибо уважаемым Владимиру и Zom за подробные "выкладки".

----------

Алексей Каверин (01.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> "Для того, чтобы достигнуть просветления, надо сначала достигнуть просветления".


Только нельзя достичь просветления, не пройдя путь. Это возможно только для тех, кто путь прошел в этой или в прошлых жизнях. Для таких, как Шестой Патриарх. Для этого нужно иметь высочайший уровень правильного видения и понимания. Нужно уже родиться с особым мироощущением. 
Для всех остальных, кто выбирает метод мгновенного просветления - это напрасная трата времени. Сколько их не бей по башке - толку не будет. 
При всей моей любви к дзэн :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Только нельзя достичь просветления, не пройдя путь. Это возможно только для тех, кто путь прошел в этой или в прошлых жизнях. Для таких, как Шестой Патриарх. Для этого нужно иметь высочайший уровень правильного видения и понимания. Нужно уже родиться с особым мироощущением. 
> Для всех остальных, кто выбирает метод мгновенного просветления - это напрасная трата времени. Сколько их не бей по башке - толку не будет. 
> При всей моей любви к дзэн


Дорогой Федор, метод "внезапного просветления" на самом деле, как правило, неверно трактуется, особенно представителями других школ. Никакого противоречия между доктриной "внезапного просветления" и постоянной практикой в соответствии со всеми основными буддистскими истинами нет. Мы просто считаем, что загрязнения ума - несубстанциональны, и основные усилия в каждый момент времени нужно прилагать к пониманию их пустотности. А когда "мгновенное понимание" приходит, оно просто приходит. А мы просто продолжаем практику.

----------

Sikorsky (01.08.2012), Алексей Каверин (01.08.2012), Федор Ф (01.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Только нельзя достичь просветления, не пройдя путь. Это возможно только для тех, кто путь прошел в этой или в прошлых жизнях. Для таких, как Шестой Патриарх. Для этого нужно иметь высочайший уровень правильного видения и понимания. Нужно уже родиться с особым мироощущением. 
> Для всех остальных, кто выбирает метод мгновенного просветления - это напрасная трата времени. Сколько их не бей по башке - толку не будет. 
> При всей моей любви к дзэн


С другой стороны, если мы намечаем какую-то цель в далеком будущем и думаем, что со временем, очищая ум и тело, мы ее достигнем, то такой способ мышления имеет свои недостатки. Ведь частенько в таком случае мы намечаем цель в соответствии со своими теперешними заблуждениями. Поэтому Бодхидхарма на всякие "умные вопросы" по поводу архатства и т .д. отвечал односложно: "Вы просто спите и видите сны. И тот, кто вам об этом рассказал, тоже". К сожалению, в современном буддизме "спящих" и "видящих сны", а также тех, кто слушает видящих сны, очень-очень много  :Frown: .

----------

Шавырин (01.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> С другой стороны, если мы намечаем какую-то цель в далеком будущем и думаем, что со временем, очищая ум и тело, мы ее достигнем, то такой способ мышления имеет свои недостатки. Ведь частенько в таком случае мы намечаем цель в соответствии со своими теперешними заблуждениями


Кто-то так, кто-то по-другому. Но тот дойдет до конца, кто действительно этого освобождения хочет, кто устал от сансары, кто накопил необходимый опыт многими жизнями. И кто видит, что есть только один путь. Единственная возможность это сделать. Разве такая установка - заблуждение?
Только без знаний далеко не уедешь, дорогой Дмитрий! Через мудрость не перепрыгнуть к освобождению.
Тхеравада дает много знаний и формирует мудрость и правильные взгляды - поверьте мне! Мудрость Палийского Канона несравненна ни с какой другой в этом мире. Но и Канон предполагает для людей разных способностей возможность пройти путь быстрее или медленнее, или даже мгновенно. Только это не разные пути и не разные методы. Путь всегда только один. Возможности у людей разные.
Я ни в коем случае не отвергаю и не критикую дзэн, как и другие традиции, я говорю лишь о собственном опыте и понимании. Однажды я понял, что то, что дал мне дзэн - недостаточно, хоть и очень много. Может быть, я никогда не смогу повторить тех духовных переживаний, что подарил мне дзэн. Но то, что дает Тхеравада - совершенно. Если бы еще успеть в этой жизни объединить тот и другой опыт!

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Кто-то так, кто-то по-другому. Но тот дойдет до конца, кто действительно этого освобождения хочет, кто устал от сансары, кто накопил необходимый опыт многими жизнями. И кто видит, что есть только один путь. Единственная возможность это сделать. Разве такая установка - заблуждение?
> Только без знаний далеко не уедешь, дорогой Дмитрий! Через мудрость не перепрыгнуть к освобождению.
> Тхеравада дает много знаний и формирует мудрость и правильные взгляды - поверьте мне! Мудрость Палийского Канона несравненна ни с какой другой в этом мире. Но и Канон предполагает для людей разных способностей возможность пройти путь быстрее или медленнее, или даже мгновенно. Только это не разные пути и не разные методы. Путь всегда только один. Возможности у людей разные.
> Я ни в коем случае не отвергаю и не критикую дзэн, как и другие традиции, я говорю лишь о собственном опыте и понимании. Однажды я понял, что то, что дал мне дзэн - недостаточно, хоть и очень много. Может быть, я никогда не смогу повторить тех духовных переживаний, что подарил мне дзэн. Но то, что дает Тхеравада - совершенно. Если бы еще успеть в этой жизни объединить тот и другой опыт!


Конечно, все должно быть сбалансировано, как в хорошем механизме. Я вовсе не критиковал Тхераваду, а лишь подчеркнул недостатки определенного способа мышления (который встречается вообще во всех школах, включая дзен).

Мне кажется, накопление знаний и освобождение от них должны идти рука об руку. Не зря Будда говорил часто об "отпускании" всего. Всего, в частности, и накопленных знаний. Доген по этому поводу говорил:

Изучать буддизм - значит изучать себя. Изучать себя - значит забывать себя.

----------

Шавырин (01.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мне кажется, накопление знаний и освобождение от них должны идти рука об руку. Не зря Будда говорил часто об "отпускании" всего. Всего, в частности, и накопленных знаний. Доген по этому поводу говорил:
> 
> Изучать буддизм - значит изучать себя. Изучать себя - значит забывать себя.


Ну, может не рука об руку, а сначала мы пользуемся этими знаниями, потом их отпускаем.
По достижении того берега нам плот больше не нужен, как говорил Будда. Но если мы до достижения того берега попытаемся освободиться от плота - сами понимаете, что произойдет :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (01.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну, может не рука об руку, а сначала мы пользуемся этими знаниями, потом их отпускаем.
> По достижении того берега нам плот больше не нужен, как говорил Будда. Но если мы до достижения того берега попытаемся освободиться от плота - сами понимаете, что произойдет


Я не совсем это имел ввиду. Я имел ввиду то, что, какими бы полезными и благостными ни были знания, привязанность к ним будет определенной ношей на Пути. Поэтому "отпускание" необходимо здесь и сейчас... Впрочем, и Будда говорил об отпускании применительно к обычным людям, а не к архатам, которые уже все отпустили  :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я не совсем это имел ввиду. Я имел ввиду то, что, какими бы полезными и благостными ни были знания, привязанность к ним будет определенной ношей на Пути. Поэтому "отпускание" необходимо здесь и сейчас... Впрочем, и Будда говорил об отпускании применительно к обычным людям, а не к архатам, которые уже все отпустили


Есть сутты, в конце Маджхимы, которые называются "Одна счастливая привязанность" . Привязанность к Дхамме имеется в виду. Освобождение от нее чревато погибели, пока мы не достигли определенного уровня. Метафора с плотом очень емкая. Она все объясняет. 
Есть еще одна сутта, где Будду спрашивают, чем отличается Архат, освободившийся от всего от новорожденного ребенка, который также безмятежен и чист? На что Будда отвечает: Нет, новорожденный ребенок имеет тенденции, корни жажды, ненависти и заблуждения. Которые прорастут очень скоро. Архат вырвал эти корни. Так вот недостаточно только отпускать все и надеяться, что изначальная природа итак чиста, нечего достигать. 
На самом деле такое отношение не уничтожает корни, они прорастут при первой возможности. А чтобы этого не случилось - необходима тщательная и кропотливая работа по прополке сорняков.

----------

Sikorsky (01.08.2012), Игорь Ю (03.08.2012), Сергей Ч (01.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Есть сутты, в конце Маджхимы, которые называются "Одна счастливая привязанность" . Привязанность к Дхамме имеется в виду. Освобождение от нее чревато погибели, пока мы не достигли определенного уровня. Метафора с плотом очень емкая. Она все объясняет. 
> Есть еще одна сутта, где Будду спрашивают, чем отличается Архат, освободившийся от всего от новорожденного ребенка, который также безмятежен и чист? На что Будда отвечает: Нет, новорожденный ребенок имеет тенденции, корни жажды, ненависти и заблуждения. Которые прорастут очень скоро. Архат вырвал эти корни. Так вот недостаточно только отпускать все и надеяться, что изначальная природа итак чиста, нечего достигать. 
> На самом деле такое отношение не уничтожает корни, они прорастут при первой возможности. А чтобы этого не случилось - необходима тщательная и кропотливая работа по прополке сорняков.


Отпускать - это не значит отказываться, дорогой Федор. Так что здесь нет никаких противоречий с суттами. Отпускать - значит перестать считать "своим". А это самое ложное "я" не существует без "мое". Таким образом, не отпуская что-либо, мы подтверждаем существование некого "я", что противоречит самим основам буддизма. 

Потом, если бы "привязанность к Дхамме" надо было все время "носить за пазухой", то медитация (в частности, анапанасати) не имела бы смысла.  :Smilie:

----------

Sikorsky (01.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Отпускать - это не значит отказываться, дорогой Федор. Так что здесь нет никаких противоречий с суттами. Отпускать - значит перестать считать "своим". А это самое ложное "я" не существует без "мое". Таким образом, не отпуская что-либо, мы подтверждаем существование некого "я", что противоречит самим основам буддизма. 
> 
> Потом, если бы "привязанность к Дхамме" надо было все время "носить за пазухой", то медитация (в частности, анапанасати) не имела бы смысла.


Нет. Не то. Я разве сказал, что не надо отпускать? Я сказал, что этого недостаточно! Мы ведь говорим о знаниях, верно? Так вот я о том, что они тоже необходимы, изучение сутт, размышление над Дхаммой, развитие мудрости - необходимы. А медитация прежде всего, разумеется! И это тоже Дхамма! Путь-то восьмеричный. Все факторы пути равнозначны. Нельзя один фактор развить, а остальными пренебречь. Толку не будет. Нельзя развивать медитацию, например, пренебрегая правильными воззрениями. Это может привести к вреду, а не к пользе.

----------

Sikorsky (01.08.2012), Сергей Ч (01.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Дмитрий, самое время выпить чашечку чая, пока мы снова не запутались.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий, самое время выпить чашечку чая, пока мы снова не запутались.


По-моему, мы совершенно не запутались, и я получил большое удовольствие от разговора  :Smilie: 

Но чашка чая, выпитая с искренним чувством, по-моему, важнее разговоров, так что предложение принимается. За дружбу между школами!  :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> По-моему, мы совершенно не запутались, и я получил большое удовольствие от разговора 
> 
> Но чашка чая, выпитая с искренним чувством, по-моему, важнее разговоров, так что предложение принимается. За дружбу между школами!


Ок! Мне тоже приятно с вами беседовать. Я очень не люблю недоброжелательные споры. Будда говорил: кто спорит и ссорится - не мои ученики! Гораздо плодотворнее поговорить по душам, не правда ли? Добра вам. Спасибо.

----------

Дмитрий С (01.08.2012), Иван Денисов (01.08.2012)

----------


## Sikorsky

Извините, что вклиниваюсь.
Федор, Дмитрий - захотелось сказать спасибо за редкий пример адекватного межшкольного общения.

Федор, а если так: плот это метод переправки на другой берег. Но не привязываться к нему это метод в методе.
Плыть-то ты плыви, но не обустраивайся на нем. Не ставь на него холодильник, диван и телевизор  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (01.08.2012), Федор Ф (01.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

Разумеется :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Наше ощущение бытия и "я" полностью определяется содержимым нашей памяти. Небытие в будущем нас пугает, а вот в прошлом уже никак не трогает. А если мы не помним что-то в прошлом, то уже небытие или уже не "я"? А если воспоминания подменены, то что тогда с "я" и бытием-небытием? В общем можно поднять кучу вопросов разрушающих нашу привычную "я-йность". Это все по поводу вот этой статьи тут: http://www.inosmi.ru/world/20120811/196314714.html

----------


## Федор Ф

Позволю высказать свое мнение по этому поводу, хотя статью не прочел




> А если мы не помним что-то в прошлом, то уже небытие или уже не "я"?


В любом случае - помним мы или нет прошлое - то, что пережито - легло в копилку, сформировало наш опыт и камму. Поэтому  - неизвестное (забытое) прошлое и неизвестное будущее - не одно и то же. 




> А если воспоминания подменены, то что тогда с "я" и бытием-небытием?


Думаю, что, если воспоминания подменены - они все же выполняют ту же роль, что и настоящие. Или почти ту же. Поскольку они так или иначе влияют на наше сознание. Потому что намерение, желание, тенденции, мысль имеют в формировании каммы бОльшую силу, чем  само действие. Сознание первично, короче.

----------


## Dron

> Позволю высказать свое мнение по этому поводу, хотя статью не прочел


Сегодня будет хороший день.

----------

Арина (11.08.2012), Федор Ф (11.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Сегодня будет хороший день.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
 Нет, ну я же на вопрос отвечаю, а не на статью. К тому же я взглянул, прочел пару фраз... Все понятно.

----------


## Sadhak

> В любом случае - помним мы или нет прошлое - то, что пережито - легло в копилку, сформировало наш опыт и камму


Несомненно, но почему "наш"? Наше то, что мы отождествляем с "собой", что помним и знаем. А то что не знаем и не помним, может быть чей угодно. В мире триллионы вещей и событий о которых мы не знаем или не помним и тогда это тоже все "наше" на том же основании - отсутствие памяти и информации. Ну, вот встали мы утром с полной амнезией и "наше" начинается с нуля или надо приписать всю бездну событий и информации о которой у нас нет ни малейшего понятия чтобы назвать это нашим?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ну, вот встали мы утром с полной амнезией и "наше" начинается с нуля или надо приписать всю бездну событий и информации о которой у нас нет ни малейшего понятия чтобы назвать это нашим?


В подсознании все равно все остается, даже то, что мы никогда не вспомним. Даже прошлые жизни. Все , что формирует "нас", нашу камму. Архаты, освобожденные от "я" однако помнят прошлые жизни.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> А если воспоминания подменены


В каком смысле подменены?

----------


## Sadhak

> В каком смысле подменены?


Из указанной выше статьи:



> _Ученые могут также искусственным путем активировать нейроны, необходимые для кодировки воспоминаний. В журнале Science в этом году были опубликованы данные исследований, свидетельствующие о том, что можно искусственно активировать определенные воспоминания. А отсюда рукой подать до способности провоцировать конкретные воспоминания о пережитом, как реальные, так и нет. Ученые считают, что можно также добавлять новую информацию к воспоминаниям после их искусственного извлечения, и что из-за повреждения гиппокампа воспоминания могут стираться._





> В подсознании все равно все остается, даже то, что мы никогда не вспомним. Даже прошлые жизни.


Подсознание нам ничего нового не добавляет - просто еще один выданный нам черный ящик причин и условий. Принципиально ничем не отличающийся о миллионов причин формирующих наше настоящее. Не осознаваемое - значит не "мое".



> Архаты, освобожденные от "я" однако помнят прошлые жизни.


Мне вот всегда было интересно, почему именно только "свои" и на что это "свое" опирается в тхераваде? Если просто временная совокупность причин или дхарм так путешествует, то где тогда "свое" кончается и чужое начинается? Ну, и если есть такая цепочка, то известный разбор по Нагарджуне.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.08.2012), Игорь Ю (12.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Из указанной выше статьи:
> 
> Подсознание нам ничего нового не добавляет - просто еще один выданный нам черный ящик причин и условий. Принципиально ничем не отличающийся о миллионов причин формирующих наше настоящее. Не осознаваемое - значит не "мое".
> 
> Мне вот всегда было интересно, почему именно только "свои" и на что это "свое" опирается в тхераваде? Если просто временная совокупность причин или дхарм так путешествует, то где тогда "свое" кончается и чужое начинается? Ну, и если есть такая цепочка, то известный разбор по Нагарджуне.


Вопрос "свои/чужие" является фундаментальным. Лучше даже его сформулировать в виде "свои/другие". Ведь "ты" появляется ровно тогда, когда появляется "я". Прошлое очень похоже на сон. Будущее еще больше. Прошлые жизни, будущие жизни... Это все, конечно, реально. Но в данный момент, в данный конкретный будничный день, не является ли все это обычным сном? И не засыпаем ли мы каждый раз, когда это обсуждаем  :Wink: ?

----------


## Митяй

> Мне вот всегда было интересно, почему именно только "свои" и на что это "свое" опирается в тхераваде? Если просто временная совокупность причин или дхарм так путешествует, то где тогда "свое" кончается и чужое начинается? Ну, и если есть такая цепочка, то известный разбор по Нагарджуне.


У архата и в этой жизни нет понятия "своего" и "своей" жизни, но он, тем не менее, может отличать "себя" от других. Почему бы ему не иметь возможность делать это и с прошлыми жизнями?
Отсутствие в теле личности не значит, что сознание этого тела не может отличать его от других. Перед вами стоят две кружки, вы не являетесь ни одной из них, но вы ведь можете отличить их друг от друга.

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Что такое просветление как не абсолютная свобода. До минимуму сводится влияние случайности на твою жизнь. Просветление дает свободу и весь спектр положительных эмоций. Пусть все существа будут просветленными! Страдание это неестественное состояние человека.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мне вот всегда было интересно, почему именно только "свои" и на что это "свое" опирается в тхераваде? Если просто временная совокупность причин или дхарм так путешествует, то где тогда "свое" кончается и чужое начинается?


А камму-то вы куда денете? Это и есть граница, отделяющая "свое" от "чужого".

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.08.2012)

----------


## Sadhak

> А камму-то вы куда денете? Это и есть граница, отделяющая "свое" от "чужого".


А камма это что-то отличное от причин и условий? Кто-за нами следит и в тетрадочку записывает или это некая особая субстанция так все контролирует?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> А камма это что-то отличное от причин и условий? Кто-за нами следит и в  тетрадочку записывает или это некая особая субстанция так все  контролирует?


Универсальный закон, записанный как программа в компьютер, записанный для того, чтобы не заморачиваться постоянным контролем всех мелочей. Может такое объяснение подойдет?

----------


## Буль

> Универсальный закон, записанный как программа в компьютер


И куда этот закон "записан"?

----------


## Sadhak

> Универсальный закон, записанный как программа в компьютер, записанный для того, чтобы не заморачиваться постоянным контролем всех мелочей. Может такое объяснение подойдет?


Ну, это сам для себя обычно решает, подойдет ему такое или нет. Кого-то устроит Бог воздающий и наказывающий. Кому-то понравится особый закон и если еще физики бы его как-то вписали в "теорию всего", то нравилось бы еще больше. Иногда вообще не задумываются - ну, вот написано "карма" и так все устраивает. Вот что такое воообще - "закон"? Многократно посмотрели на некий процесс, увидели закономерность, дали описание и формулу, по крайней мере до тех пор, пока не увидят его нарушение. Тогда пересмотрят, выведут новую тенденцию и запишут новый. Как работают все физические законы? Причина-следствие. Есть взаимодейстиве, есть что-то воздействующее, носитель воздействия, тело на которое как-то воздействуют. Если карма некий закон, то все работает точно так же, возможно только с более "тонкими энергиями и телами" до которых еще не добрались физики. Но принципиально это ничего не меняет - все та же железная цепочка "причина-следствие", как ее не назови и какой только мистикой не заболтай все это.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> И куда этот закон "записан"?


Он внедрен в систему (мир). Как программа в ПК. Карма везде я считаю. В каждом камне. В каждом живом и не живом существе. И она не подчиняется нашему сознанию. Она существует самостоятельно. Даже адепты не подчиняют себе карму, а просто тк сказать "Дружат" с ней. Очистили её в себе, и перетали "вырабатывать". Что более важно.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Что такое просветление как не абсолютная свобода. До минимуму сводится влияние случайности на твою жизнь. Просветление дает свободу и весь спектр положительных эмоций. Пусть все существа будут просветленными! Страдание это неестественное состояние человека.


Будда не был свободен от Пробуждения,для того чтобы достичь Паринирваны.

----------


## Буль

> Он внедрен в систему (мир).


В какое место? Программа в ПК находится в виде записей на жёстком диске. Где такое место в мире?




> Карма везде я считаю. В каждом камне. В каждом живом и не живом существе.


В каком месте она там находится? При распиливании камня её не видно...

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Карма везде я считаю. В каждом камне. В каждом живом и не живом существе.


Не будемте забывать, что "карма" означает "действие" или "работа". Ну... если камень имеет такое желание, стоять например, то да - карма камня стоять, со всеми кармическими последствиями.


> И она не подчиняется нашему сознанию.


Еще как подчиняется!

Игорь, кажется, при таких рассуждениях можно легко и до _диагностики_ кармы дойти... Ай-ай... Зачем так все усложнять с одним из законов природы? Вот книжки по _диагностике_ Законов термодинамики почему-то не пишут, как-то попроще все... а с кармой и всем что с ней связано - просто тушите свет что в умах творится...

----------

Буль (13.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

А по теме... Возможно ли существование полного небытия?.. Да кто же вам скажет? Я определенно знаю, что достоверно никто не скажет, а скажет - так никто ж не поверит.  :Smilie: 
Само существование полного бытия, каковое тоже еще не факт  :Smilie:  не требует существования своей противоположности, так же как и не противоречит ему. Я бы остановился на том, что полное небытие, как оно описано в первом посте, возможно. Ну, просто так, для разнообразия.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не будемте забывать, что "карма" означает "действие" или "работа". Ну... если камень имеет такое желание, стоять например, то да - карма камня стоять, со всеми кармическими последствиями.Еще как подчиняется!


Тут для лингвистов - просто головная боль  :Frown: . Работа-то - вполне себе физико-техническое понятие. И камни ее все время производят, гады.

----------

Игорь Ю (14.08.2012)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> ..Просветление дает свободу и весь спектр положительных эмоций..


Ваше омрачение - тоже просветление ( :

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Но вот про диагностику тото, что является законом причинноследственной связи почему-то пишут книжки, а про связанные с этим законы термодинамики ничего диагностического нет. Почему так?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Но вот про диагностику тото, что является законом причинноследственной связи почему-то пишут книжки, а про связанные с этим законы термодинамики ничего диагностического нет. Почему так?


Это тоже не совсем так, дорогой Chong. В технических науках полно теорий и технологий диагностики. Диагностика всевозможной аппаратуры и т. д. Тут не слова главное - а суть дела. Причинно-следственные законы охватывают куда более широкий спектр вопросов, чем "сознание" и "живые существа". 

А "диагностика" кармы - это просто buzz word.

----------

Игорь Ю (14.08.2012)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

да не... Диагностика кармы - это неплохой бизнес.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

А впрочем, если ты имеешь ввиду самые общие причинно-следственные отношения, то ты прав. Закон - это описание, формула того или иного процесса. И любая конструкция (составное), будь то человек или аппарат, отличается от закона.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> да не... Диагностика кармы - это неплохой бизнес.


Эт точно. Но иногда можно поставить полезный человеку диагноз. Например, сел пьяным за руль - такая-то категория возможных исходов. Пришел в ярость от оскорбления - другая категория. Etc.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вера в то, что сознание есть функция мозга подобна убежденности в том, что мороз есть следствие морозного узора на стекле.
Главная ошибка при этом в цеплянии за индивидуальные проявления сознания. Неведение непсихических дхарм порождает иллюзию субстанциональности сознания. Однако движение внимание непостижимо в рамках только психологических феноменов.

Сознание не распознается без материи, так же как телевизионный сигнал не обнаруживатся без функционирующего телеприемника.
Но это не значит, что материя является причиной сознания. 

Они взаимообусловлены. Одно есть часть другого. Между материей и сознанием нет противоречия и нет первенства. 
Это просто классификация. Форма это пустота, пустота это форма.

Не индивидуальный ум классифицирует и различает мир. Поэтому мы и говорим о существах. Классификация и различение родились вместе с первыми существами, все это восприятие есть лишь различение и узнавание. 

Мир чувств лишь часть сансары. Даже мир форм не обнаружить во вселенной мира чувств. Это другая сфера существования. Омрачившись страстью по чувственному восприятию существо не способно воспринимать мир форм. Прекращение возможности воспринимать (повреждение или распад тела мира чувств) приводит существо к рождению в мире голодных духов. Материализм это форма догматической привязанности порождающей невнимательность к истинной реальности. Представление о независимом о сознания существовании объектов - серьезное препятствие к верным воззрениям. Неважно, что при этом полагается независимо существующим: будь то частицы, энергии, субстанции, духи, бог или что угодно, все это крайности этернализма, невежество.

Не нужно путать читту с комплексом психологических феноменов, корреллирующих с высшей нервной деятельностью. 

Истинная реальность гораздо проще. Вся эта вселенная лишь небольшой удел сансары. При всех бесчисленных ее проявлениях она лишь несколько десятков дхарм, так же как вся музыка это несколько десятков полутоновых интервалов и еще меньше разновидностей темпов и ритмов.

Единственный вопрос, которого достаточно для любого материалиста, это вопрос о том, как ему определить, что наблюдаемый им мир не виртуален, не является симуляцией. Пока материалист не может ответить на этот вопрос, все его рассуждения о сознании остаются в произвольно взятой степени достоверности фантазией в рамках заданных условий.

Разумеется это не делает более достоверными любые другие взгляды. Это лишь говорит о том, что честный исследователь не попадается в ловушки убежденности и догматизма и допускает возможность разных взглядов на мир, следуя лишь принципу внутренней непротиворечивости той или другой системы взглядов.

----------

Sikorsky (14.08.2012), Игорь Ю (14.08.2012), Сергей Ч (14.08.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> В какое место? Программа в ПК находится в виде записей на жёстком диске. Где такое место в мире?
> 
> 
> 
> В каком месте она там находится? При распиливании камня её не видно...


А её и не может быть видно. Её можно только ощутить. Ведь нельзя увидеть любовь или совесть? Далеко не все, что видно глазами есть такое как видится, и есть многое в природе, чего вообще нельзя увидеть. Иногда у кармы есть проявления, которые мы можем ощутить на своей шкуре весьма сурово. На основе негативных последствий наших действий (или чужих), можно попытаться понять механизм кармы.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Не будемте забывать, что "карма" означает "действие" или "работа". Ну... если камень имеет такое желание, стоять например, то да - карма камня стоять, со всеми кармическими последствиями.Еще как подчиняется!
> 
> Игорь, кажется, при таких рассуждениях можно легко и до _диагностики_ кармы дойти... Ай-ай... Зачем так все усложнять с одним из законов природы? Вот книжки по _диагностике_ Законов термодинамики почему-то не пишут, как-то попроще все... а с кармой и всем что с ней связано - просто тушите свет что в умах творится...


А это разные совсем вещи.

И как она может подчиняться интересно? Можем ли мы изменить моральные законы по своему усмотрению? Нет.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> да не... Диагностика кармы - это неплохой бизнес.


Бизнес это когда орут "очистим карму. Всего 100$!" А просто размышления о карме или написание о карме, чем плохи?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Материализм это форма догматической привязанности порождающей  невнимательность к истинной реальности. Представление о независимом о  сознания существовании объектов - серьезное препятствие к верным  воззрениям. Неважно, что при этом полагается независимо существующим:  будь то частицы, энергии, субстанции, духи, бог или что угодно, все это  крайности этернализма, невежество.


Что-то странно вы говорите. По-моему серьезное подспорье к ложным воззрениям как раз в том, чтобы признавать что-то зависящим от своего сознания. Разве нет? Все существует так, как существует. Нам нужно личные чувства спрятать в кулачок, и признать некоторые истины, даже если они кажутся неприятными. О критериях определения этих истин я сейчас говорить не буду. Слишком долго. 



> ]Материализм это форма догматической привязанности порождающей  невнимательность к истинной реальности.


Другая крайность в форме религиозного фанатизма - ничуть не лучше. Все от того, что наше восприятие слишком мелочно. Люди оказавшись по разные стороны баррикад начинают ломать копья, "бога нет", "бог есть!" А какое это вообще практическое значение имеет? Но проблема нет так уж и проста. Она глубже. Дело в том, что одну и ту же информацию люди воспринимают по-разному. Кому-то приятно слушать романтичные новеллы, кого-то от этого тошнит. Кому-то приятно слушать проповеди богословов, кому-то нет. Но наука не является материалистичной сама по себе, так же как религия не является антинаучной сама по себе. У нас один мир, в котором и наука и религия и много чего другого. Только в умах человека возникает путаница и конфликты, а само мироустройство не меняется от всех этих трений, какими бы они интенсивными не были.

----------


## Игорь Ю

А по-разному люди воспринимают информацию в силу множества факторов влияющих на личность. Типологий личности существует очень много. Есть целый информационный метаболизм, который у всех различен.

----------


## Буль

> А её и не может быть видно. Её можно только ощутить. Ведь нельзя увидеть любовь или совесть?


И "любовь", и "совесть" (туда же: "боль", "неприятие", "жалость" и т.д.) -- суть состояния психики конкретного индивидуума, а не программы, записанные неизвестно где.

Если, по-Вашему, карма -- это программа, то Вы могли бы пояснить мне кто её создал, где она локализована и как осуществляется её взаимодействие с наблюдаемой реальностью. Можете?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> И "любовь", и "совесть" (туда же: "боль", "неприятие", "жалость" и т.д.) -- суть состояния психики конкретного индивидуума, а не программы, записанные неизвестно где.


Ну может не очень удачное сравнение. Совесть не равно карма.



> Если, по-Вашему, карма -- это программа, то Вы могли бы пояснить мне кто её создал, где она локализована и как осуществляется её взаимодействие с наблюдаемой реальностью. Можете?


Я метафорически назвал её "программой". Я лично в Бога верю, но не считаю этот вопрос для себя принципиальным, т. к. не христианин. Полагаю, некий творец существует, который создал все физические и ментальные законы во Вселенной. Брахман или Параматма. В самозарождение Вселенной не верю.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> где она локализована и как осуществляется её взаимодействие с наблюдаемой реальностью. Можете?


Локализована везде. Это абсолютный закон. Как она взаимодействует с реальностью? Это очень сложный вопрос. Полагаю, карма напрямую зависит от внутреннего человеческого состояния. Чем чище человек, тем меньше кармы он вырабатывает. Её закономерности можно проследить в человеческом сообществе и отдельном человеке. Тот, кто роет другому яму, сам зачастую в неё проваливается. Тот, кто жаждет страстей, не может насытится и все больше страдает, даже если не осознает этого и т д. Определенные закономерности есть. Воздаяние. Хоть работает оно порой весьма странно. Что касается природного масштаба, то тут даже не берусь судить.

----------


## Буль

> Я метафорически назвал её "программой".


Вау. И в чём, по-Вашему, состоит метафора?




> Полагаю, некий творец существует, который создал все физические и ментальные законы во Вселенной. Брахман или Параматма. В самозарождение Вселенной не верю.


Какие у Вас есть разумные основания к такому полаганию, могу ли я спросить?

----------


## Буль

> Локализована везде.


Взаимоисключающая фраза, Вы не находите?




> Как она взаимодействует с реальностью? Это очень сложный вопрос. Полагаю, карма напрямую зависит от внутреннего человеческого состояния.


Что Вы понимаете под термином "внутреннее человеческое состояние"?




> Чем чище человек, тем меньше кармы он вырабатывает.


Куда девается "выработанная" человеком карма? Она где-то скапливается? Где?




> Её закономерности можно проследить в человеческом сообществе и отдельном человеке. Тот, кто роет другому яму, сам зачастую в неё проваливается. Тот, кто жаждет страстей, не может насытится и все больше страдает, даже если не осознает этого и т д. Определенные закономерности есть. Воздаяние. Хоть работает оно порой весьма странно.


Если наблюдения показывают то, что закон работает "весьма странно", то, может быть, это повод усомниться в правильности формулировки закона?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я лично в Бога верю, но не считаю этот вопрос для себя принципиальным, т. к. не христианин. Полагаю, некий творец существует, который создал все физические и ментальные законы во Вселенной. Брахман или Параматма. В самозарождение Вселенной не верю.


Причем тут самозарождение? У появления Вселенной есть причины - некая потенциальная энергия, оставленная существованием предыдущей мировой системы. Следовательно у этого циклического процесса нет начала. Но если мы говорим об одном мире в пределах мировой системы из миллиарда миров, то можем использовать термины начало и конец, но, говоря в общем, этого сделать нельзя.  Это подобно закону сохранения энергии: Энергия не возникает из ничего и не может исчезнуть никуда. 
В теории бога-творца много противоречий. Если бог создал Вселенную, то кто создал бога? Ответ верующего: бог безначален. Закономерный вопрос: если допускается безначальность бога, то почему Вселенная не может быть безначальной? Если Бог творит Вселенную из ничего - это противоречит фундаментальным законам - таким как закон сохранения энергии, если Бог творит Вселенную из себя, то он также как и Вселенная непостоянен и подвержен разрушению.

----------


## Буль

> У появления Вселенной есть причины - некая потенциальная энергия, оставленная существованием предыдущей мировой системы.


Этот момент, пожалуйста, разъясните подробней. Про предыдущую мировую систему, потенциальную энергию и причину появления Вселенной. Весь во внимании.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Этот момент, пожалуйста, разъясните подробней. Про предыдущую мировую систему, потенциальную энергию и причину появления Вселенной. Весь во внимании.


Ксожалению у меня нет соотвествующих сверхспособностей, чтобы в подробностях описать "многие кальпы свёртывания вселенной, многие кальпы развёртывания вселенной". )




> «Сколько лет будет длиться цикл распада мира, сколько будет длиться период хаоса, сколько будет длиться период формирования мира, сколько будет длиться пероид существования мира... монахи, очень сложно сказать сколько это будет лет, или веков, или тысячелетий или даже многих сотен тысяч лет» (см. A.IV.156).
> 
>  «Представьте, монахи, огромную цельную скалу одну милю длиной, одну милю шириной и одну милю высотой, без единого скола и трещины. И в конце каждого столетия приходил бы человек и тёр бы её шёлковой тканью. И тогда эта огромная скала стёрлась бы, исчезла бы быстрее, чем длится один цикл вселенной [кальпа]. И много таких циклов вселенной прошло - больше сотни, больше тысячи, больше сотен тысяч. И почему? Непостижима, монахи, эта сансара, нет возможности найти первый момент существования живых существ, ослеплённых невежеством и скованных желанием, что спешат и торопятся в этом кругу перерождений» (см. S.XV.5)
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/kalpa.htm

----------


## Игорь Ю

Бао, а почему я должен отвечать на все ваши вопросы, да еще, если они заданы таким специфическим тоном? Я верю в то, во что хочу.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> В теории бога-творца много противоречий.


Про богословие я тем более считаю бессмысленным сейчас говорить.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Про богословие я тем более считаю бессмысленным сейчас говорить.


Потому что Вы не христианин, как сами это сказали, или потому что "обоснование существования бога" само по себе бессмысленно? Ведь бог - это не законы по которым все существует и которым все равно верите ли вы в них или нет. Вот их то как раз и нужно постигать и обосновывать ибо они являются неотъемлимой частью реальности. А бог ведь понимается как личность. И если так, то разве он нуждается в обосновании? По-моему все как раз наоборот - если бы он  был, то он сам должен себя обсоновывать, своим существованием. 
Как сказал недавно ушедший от нас Сергей Капица: _ "В чем мое главное расхождение с церковью? Я говорю, что это человек Бога придумал, а они — что наоборот"._.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Потому что Вы не христианин, как сами это сказали, или потому что "обоснование существования бога" само по себе бессмысленно? Ведь бог - это не законы по которым все существует и которым все равно верите ли вы в них или нет. Вот их то как раз и нужно постигать и обосновывать ибо они являются неотъемлимой частью реальности. А бог ведь понимается как личность. И если так, то разве он нуждается в обосновании? По-моему все как раз наоборот - если бы он  был, то он сам должен себя обсоновывать, своим существованием. 
> Как сказал недавно ушедший от нас Сергей Капица: _ "В чем мое главное расхождение с церковью? Я говорю, что это человек Бога придумал, а они — что наоборот"._.


Чувствую, обсуждение становится серьезным  :Smilie: . Понятие "Бог" нуждается в уточнении, если уж о нем зашел разговор. Где-то на сайте Тхеравады я видел в статье одного из уважаемых исследователей фразу: "Бог - это взаимозависимое возникновение". Конечно, автор не верил в бога, а лишь метафорически высказался. Но в каждой метафоре есть доля метафоры  :Smilie: .

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Чувствую, обсуждение становится серьезным . Понятие "Бог" нуждается в уточнении, если уж о нем зашел разговор. Где-то на сайте Тхеравады я видел в статье одного из уважаемых исследователей фразу: "Бог - это взаимозависимое возникновение". Конечно, автор не верил в бога, а лишь метафорически высказался. Но в каждой метафоре есть доля метафоры .


Да, а ещё говорят, что единственный "Бог" буддистов - это Ниббана.  :Smilie:  Только из этого ведь не следует, что Ниббана или Взаимозависимое возникновение и в самом деле являются тем, что например в христианстве понимается под Богом. Бог христиан - это личность, Творец. Взаимозависимое возникновение - это закон, описывающий то, каким образом продолжается существование и каковы его причины. Это означает, что нет никакой внешней силы, которая производит возникновение и прекращение дуккха. Тогда как в теистических религиях Бог предстает как внешний Творец всего и вся. Происхождение мировых религий (некоторые из них очень древние) в которых главную роль играет Бог-творец скорее всего связано с Брахмой. Слово «Брахма» появляется ещё в древней традиции Вед, в которой Брахма является создателем вселенной. Ранние буддийские тексты описывают нескольких брахм, которые со-существуют в одной и той же вселенной. Некоторые из них считают себя «всемогущими творцами мира», но Будда говорил, что это не так. В частности, таковым является Маха Брахма: 




> Имя Маха Брахма (хотя, скорее, даже титул, нежели имя) появляется в нескольких суттах. Под этим именем имеется в виду высшее божество третьего уровня Мира Форм, но также может использоваться и для обозначения более высших брахм. Эпитеты Маха Брахмы таковы: «Брахма, Великий Брахма, Победитель, Непобеждённый, Всевидящий, Всемогущий, Бог, Создатель, Правитель, Повелитель, Отец Всего Что Было и Будет». Согласно Брахмаджала сутте (ДН 1), Маха Брахма - существо, которое пало из мира Дэвов Великого Плода из-за исчерпания благой каммы и первым появилось в Мире Великого Брахмы. Забыв о прошлом своём существовании, этот брахма считает, что возник в мире без причины. Те существа, которые пали из его мира и родились людьми, могут вспомнить своё прошлое рождение в этом мире Брахмы, и могут на основании этого считать, что он является Творцом Мира. В Кеваддха-сутте (ДН 11) Маха Брахма не может ответить на вопрос, который задаёт ему монах, но скрывает этот факт от своей свиты, чтобы не потерять перед ними своё лицо. В частной беседе Маха Брахма советует монаху обратиться с этим вопросом к Будде.
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/brahma.htm

----------

Дмитрий С (15.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, а ещё говорят, что единственный "Бог" буддистов - это Ниббана.  Только из этого ведь не следует, что Ниббана или Взаимозависимое возникновение и в самом деле являются тем, что например в христианстве понимается под Богом. Бог христиан - это личность, Творец. Взаимозависимое возникновение - это закон, описывающий то, каким образом продолжается существование и каковы его причины. Это означает, что нет никакой внешней силы, которая производит возникновение и прекращение дуккха. Тогда как в теистических религиях Бог предстает как внешний Творец всего и вся. Происхождение мировых религий (некоторые из них очень древние) в которых главную роль играет Бог-творец скорее всего связано с Брахмой. Слово «Брахма» появляется ещё в древней традиции Вед, в которой Брахма является создателем вселенной. Ранние буддийские тексты описывают нескольких брахм, которые со-существуют в одной и той же вселенной. Некоторые из них считают себя «всемогущими творцами мира», но Будда говорил, что это не так. В частности, таковым является Маха Брахма:


Думаю, основная причина "схваток" между персоналистами и имперсоналистами - в том, что для вторых "бог" - это метафора, которая просто может обозначать нечто (при этом акцент делается на безличный аспект реальности), а для вторых - это Личность (и акцент переносится на личностный аспект реальности). Тогда как реальность - никакая, и в то же время любая. И она имеет и безличный, и личностный аспекты. Здесь, по-моему, Будда соблюдал середину, хотя у буддистов все же "безличность" реальности сильно преобладает...

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Потому что Вы не христианин, как сами это сказали, или потому что "обоснование существования бога" само по себе бессмысленно?


Потому что это отвлечение от темы. =)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда как реальность - никакая, и в то же время любая. И она имеет и безличный, и личностный аспекты. Здесь, по-моему, Будда соблюдал середину, хотя у буддистов все же "безличность" реальности сильно преобладает...


Что касается рассмотрения реальности, то да, многое зависит от того как вы на это смотрите, - субъективно или объективно. Но в отношении концепции Бога-творца ясно одно - в буддизме ей нет места. Будда, обладая способностью познать любой феномен мира, утверждает, что не Бог создаёт живых существ, а они сами создают себя посредством неведения и жажды. Почему буддизм не признаёт Бога Творца?

----------

Дмитрий С (15.08.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Кстати, раз уж об этом заговорили, то никогда мне не были понятны такие вещи. Зачем христианскому Богу поклонение?
1) Если он всемогущий, то поклонение ему не нужно, иначе он никакой не всемогущий.
2) Если он требует себе поклонение (а так мы и наблюдаем), то получается он ревнивый и авторитарный, следовательно порочный (?).

Я же думаю, что это все из-за человеческого недопонимания. Поклонение нужно только человеку, а церковный культ существует для некоей благодарности по отношению к богу, за свое существование и за дары жизни. Человек не может познать бога и придумывает себе своего бога, такого, на какое только способна вершина его воображения, но её недостаточно и бог получается сомнительным. И вообще почему христиане так настаивают на том, что бог - личность? Что других богов быть не может и их культы должны выжигаться?

Эммануил Сведенборг вообще пишет страшилки, что христианский бог - единственный истинный источник жизни и любой дух, который отклонится от него рискует зачахнуть и кануть в лету. Что плоды духов, которые не служат источнику жизни не есть плоды, и они тоже зачахнуть, не будут долговечны.




> Происхождение мировых религий (некоторые из них очень древние) в которых  главную роль играет Бог-творец скорее всего связано с Брахмой.


Брахма и Брахман - это ведь разные понятия?

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Будда, обладая способностью познать любой феномен мира, утверждает, что не Бог создаёт живых существ, а они сами создают себя посредством неведения и жажды. Почему буддизм не признаёт Бога Творца?


А кроме ссылки на сайт, можно указать на источник (сутту какую-нибудь), где Будда об этом говорит? Он же вообще очень редко такие темы затрагивал.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Что касается рассмотрения реальности, то да, многое зависит от того как вы на это смотрите, - субъективно или объективно. Но в отношении концепции Бога-творца ясно одно - в буддизме ей нет места. Будда, обладая способностью познать любой феномен мира, утверждает, что не Бог создаёт живых существ, а они сами создают себя посредством неведения и жажды. Почему буддизм не признаёт Бога Творца?


Мне кажется, что современные (и древние) концепции Бога - это некоторое упрощение. Но все же, видимо, нельзя полностью опускать личностный аспект познания реальности. Как мы измеряем объективный мир? Почему мы сострадаем живым существам? Почему нам больно, когда кто-то умирает? Везде есть личностный "оттенок". Это очень сложно объяснить... Но мне кажется, базовая концепция "анатты" была введена Буддой не как нечто абсолютное, а как противовес давлению "атмана". Ведь и тогда, когда жил Будда, и теперь, "личностный аспект" восприятия мира подавляет все и вся. Для целостного восприятия этому просто необходимо противопоставить "анатту". Но возведение "анатты" в абсолют неизбежно приносит проблемы... Бездумное восприятие этой концепции ведет к нигилизму и пофигизму  :Smilie: .

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А кроме ссылки на сайт, можно указать на источник (сутту какую-нибудь), где Будда об этом говорит? Он же вообще очень редко такие темы затрагивал.


Да, он говорил что начинать нужно не с рассмотрения метафизических вопросов, а с рассмотрения действительности. Тогда многие ненужные вопросы отпадут сами собой. ) 
Будда не был вычислительной машиной, без разбора дающей ответы на какие попало вопросы, кем попало поставленные. Он был практичным учителем, исполненным сострадания и мудрости. Он не отвечал на вопросы чтобы показать свои знания и проницательность, но чтобы помочь вопрошающему на пути осуществления. Он всегда говорил с людьми, видя их уровень развития, их склонности, их склад ума, их нрав, их способность понимать отдельные вопросы. Например на вопрос скитальца Ваччхаготты о том _существует ли Атман или нет?_, Будда ответил молчанием. Те, кто плохо знаком с Дхаммой, расценивают молчание Будды как некое молчаливое указание на существование Атмана и т.п. Тогда как на вопрос Ананды- почему тот не ответил на вопрос Ваччхаготты, Будда объясняет свою точку зрения тем, что Ваччхаготта просто не был готов к пониманию учения об Анатты, и поэтому простой ответ, что _"Я не существует"_, ещё больше сбило бы с толку запутавшегося в воззрениях Ваччхаготту. Ведь он бы подумал: [I]"Раньше действительно у меня был Атман ("я"), но теперь у меня нет его".[/I Другими словами неверно бы понял Учение Будды, расценивая его как учение об уничтожении (уччхедавада). Далее Будда говорит, что если бы ответил: _"Я существует"_, то это противоречило бы его учению о том, что _все дхаммы лишены Я_. Поэтому в случае с вопросом Ваччхаготты, самым мудрым было молчание.
Также и с Богом. Просто сказать верующему, что Бога нет - это ни к чему кроме споров не приведёт.. Тогда как для понимающих Дхамму (Взаимозависимое возникновение) вопрос о существовании Бога не стоит.




> Но возведение "анатты" в абсолют неизбежно приносит проблемы... Бездумное восприятие этой концепции ведет к нигилизму и пофигизму .


Анатта - это главнейший принцип в учении Будды. Так что Вы ошибаетесь на счет проблем от возведения его в абсолют. ) Без понимания этого принципа подлинное знание буддизма невозможно. Это уникальная черта буддизма, на которую целиком опирается всё учение. Другие буддийские принципы можно в том или ином виде найти и в других философских или религиозных системах, но безличности учил только Будда. 
Тот, кто не смог увидеть безличность всего существующего, и не понял, что в реальности существует только зависимый от различных вещей само-поддерживающий процесс возникновения телесных и умственных феноменов, в котором нет отдельной от него души или эго, не сможет правильно понять учение Будды.
Ну а бездумное восприятие этого учения ведет не только к нигилизму и пофигизму, но и к этернализму. )

----------

Игорь Ю (15.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, он говорил что начинать нужно не с рассмотрения метафизических вопросов, а с рассмотрения действительности. Тогда многие ненужные вопросы отпадут сами собой. ) 
> 
> Анатта - это главнейший принцип в учении Будды. Так что Вы ошибаетесь на счет проблем от возведения его в абсолют. ) Без понимания этого принципа подлинное знание буддизма невозможно. Это уникальная черта буддизма, на которую целиком опирается всё учение. Другие буддийские принципы можно в том или ином виде найти и в других философских или религиозных системах, но безличности учил только Будда. 
> Тот, кто не смог увидеть безличность всего существующего, и не понял, что в реальности существует только зависимый от различных вещей само-поддерживающий процесс возникновения телесных и умственных феноменов, в котором нет отдельной от него души или эго, не сможет правильно понять учение Будды.
> Ну а бездумное восприятие этого учения ведет не только к нигилизму и пофигизму, но и к этернализму. )


Я так и знал, уважаемый Сергей, что Вы станете горячо защищать анатту  :Smilie: . Я в курсе дела, что именно "анатта" сделала буддизм буддизмом. Но я ведь не возражаю против этого учения. Наоборот, я думаю, именно благодаря "анатте" стало возможным невозможное... Даже в индуизме "карма-йога" (деятельность без привязанности к результатам) не может так хорошо объяснить бескорыстное действие, даяние, как "анатта" в буддизме. 

Я говорил несколько о другом. "Зацикленность" на чем бы то ни было, даже на основополагающем учении об анатте, не приведет к прогрессу. Односторонность восприятия учения об анатте так же вредна, как и "лобовое" восприятие "атмана".

----------

Сергей Ч (15.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я говорил несколько о другом. "Зацикленность" на чем бы то ни было, даже на основополагающем учении об анатте, не приведет к прогрессу. Односторонность восприятия учения об анатте так же вредна, как и "лобовое" восприятие "атмана".


Безусловно, гибкость ума и отсутствие зацикленности на различных взглядах (диттхи), являются важными условиями для правильного понимания буддизма. Правильным отношением к вопросу об Анатта будет не придерживаться каких-либо мнений и взглядов, но видеть все объективно как оно есть без умственных отражений, чтобы увидеть, что называемое нами "я" или "существо" - это лишь сочетание телесных и умственных совокупностей, как и учил Будда.

----------

Дмитрий С (15.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Безусловно, гибкость ума и отсутствие зацикленности на различных взглядах (диттхи), являются важными условиями для правильного понимания буддизма. Правильным отношением к вопросу об Анатта будет не придерживаться каких-либо мнений и взглядов, но видеть все объективно как оно есть без умственных отражений, чтобы увидеть, что называемое нами "я" или "существо" - это лишь сочетание телесных и умственных совокупностей, как и учил Будда.


Уважаемый Сергей, интересно было бы обсудить такую тему: когда нужно принять происходящее как данность, и когда наши личные усилия и решения могут повлиять на ход событий. Это, наверно, можно интерпретировать как практический подход к безличным и личностным восприятиям реальности. В каких ситуациях руководит "пустота", а в каких "форма"? Возможно, здесь Тхеравада и Махаяна могли бы примириться в теоретических вопросах  :Smilie: .

----------


## AlexТ

> Вера в то, что сознание есть функция мозга подобна убежденности в том, что мороз есть следствие морозного узора на стекле.


Морозный узор можно нагреть и убрать, а мороз вокруг и на улице останется.  Попробуйте убрать мозг, или хотя бы немного измените функцию (через химию) и будет ясно что зависит от чего.  У меня может быть только вера, вера в то что сознание как то может работать вне этого мозга при смерти.





> Сознание не распознается без материи, так же как телевизионный сигнал не обнаруживатся без функционирующего телеприемника.
> Но это не значит, что материя является причиной сознания.


Иногда приводят пример  с сигналом, телеприёмник и телевизором: «_если повредить телевизор или телеприёмник то сигнал не повреждается_».  Но тут и телевизор, и изображение на нём, и сигнал, и источник сигнала (_игра актёров, съёмки, камера, освещение, пространство через которое передаётся сигнал_) , и.т.д. всё материально. Если нет материального сигнала, или сломанный телеприёмник нету передачи программы. И если нет телевизора то нету показа передачи. И если троих нету то тем более нету показа программы.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, а почему я должен отвечать на все ваши вопросы, да еще, если они заданы таким специфическим тоном? Я верю в то, во что хочу.


Мне кажется, просто потому, что Вы заявляете о том, что ищете совета. Если Вы стоите на позиции "верю в то, во что хочу" -- то, очевидно, что советы Вам не нужны. Следовательно, и тема бессмысленна, она превращается просто в праздный разговор.

----------

Chong_Kwan (16.08.2012), Сергей Ч (16.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Морозный узор можно нагреть и убрать, а мороз вокруг и на улице останется.  Попробуйте убрать мозг, или хотя бы немного измените функцию (через химию) и будет ясно что зависит от чего.  У меня может быть только вера, вера в то что сознание как то может работать вне этого мозга при смерти.


А кто удостоверит тот факт, что мороз на улице останется?  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> А кто удостоверит тот факт, что мороз на улице останется?


Человек который нагрел стекло, и лед там растаял, может  выйти на улицу и почувствовать - остался мороз или нет. Вот это показывает что морозный узор на стекле не первопричина мороза.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если нет материального сигнала, или сломанный телеприёмник нету передачи программы. И если нет телевизора то нету показа передачи. И если троих нету то тем более нету показа программы.


А кто может удостоверить, что всех троих нету?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Человек который стекло и лед там растаял. Потом он может выйти на улицу и почувствовать - остался мороз или нет.


То есть должен быть _наблюдатель_, который _чувствует_?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Уважаемый Сергей, интересно было бы обсудить такую тему: когда нужно принять происходящее как данность, и когда наши личные усилия и решения могут повлиять на ход событий.


Всё рожденное подвержено разрушению - это нужно принять как данность. В остальном наши личные усилия решают очень многое. Во времена Будды были некоторые последователи учения, говорящего, что всё предрешено и прилагать усилия бессмысленно. Будда конечно не поощрял подобные взгляды.

«Отбросьте неумелое, монахи. Существует возможность отбросить то, что является неумелым. Если бы не было такой возможности отбросить то, что является неумелым, я бы не сказал вам: «Отбросьте неумелое». Но именно потому, что существует возможность отбросить то, что является неумелым, я говорю вам: «Отбросьте неумелое». Если бы отбрасывание неумелого вело бы к боли и вреду, я бы не сказал вам: «Отбросьте неумелое». Но именно потому, что отбрасывание неумелого ведёт к благополучию и счастью, я говорю вам: «Отбросьте неумелоe». 

«Развивайте умелое, монахи». Существует возможность развить то, что является умелым. Если бы не было такой возможности развить то, что является умелым, я бы не сказал вам: «Развивайте умелое». Но именно потому, что существует возможность развить то, что является умелым, я говорю вам: «Развивайте умелое». Если бы развитие умелого вело бы к боли и вреду, я бы не сказал вам: «Развивайте умелое». Но именно потому, что развитие умелого ведёт к благополучию и счастью, я говорю вам: «Развивайте умелое».

(АН 2.19)




> Это, наверно, можно интерпретировать как практический подход к безличным и личностным восприятиям реальности. В каких ситуациях руководит "пустота", а в каких "форма"? Возможно, здесь Тхеравада и Махаяна могли бы примириться в теоретических вопросах .


По вопросу Анатты особых расхождений между традициями буддизма нет.

----------


## AlexТ

> То есть должен быть _наблюдатель_, который _чувствует_?


Я придерживаюсь мнения что восприятие чего то и объект восприятия не обязательно одно и то же. Причины могут быть не зависимо от наблюдателя.
Можно споткнутся об камень который вы раньше не видели и не думали о нем. Отсутствие наблюдения не означает что того нету.

----------

Игорь Ю (16.08.2012)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Иногда приводят пример  с сигналом, телеприёмник и телевизором: «_если повредить телевизор или телеприёмник то сигнал не повреждается_».  Но тут и телевизор, и изображение на нём, и сигнал, и источник сигнала (_игра актёров, съёмки, камера, освещение, пространство через которое передаётся сигнал_)  , и.т.д. всё материально. Если нет материального сигнала, или сломанный  телеприёмник нету передачи программы. И если нет телевизора то нету  показа передачи. И если троих нету то тем более нету показа программы.


Хорошо, а что есть сам радиосигнал и тем более, что есть информация которую он несет? Из чего состоит информация? Она есть, но из каких частиц? Никаких. Она про есть. Я спрашивал физиков, они усмехались и говорили, что таким вопрос вообще физик не задается.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Всё рожденное подвержено разрушению - это нужно принять как данность. В остальном наши личные усилия решают очень многое. Во времена Будды были некоторые последователи учения, говорящего, что всё предрешено и прилагать усилия бессмысленно. Будда конечно не поощрял подобные взгляды.
> 
> «Отбросьте неумелое, монахи. Существует возможность отбросить то, что является неумелым. Если бы не было такой возможности отбросить то, что является неумелым, я бы не сказал вам: «Отбросьте неумелое». Но именно потому, что существует возможность отбросить то, что является неумелым, я говорю вам: «Отбросьте неумелое». Если бы отбрасывание неумелого вело бы к боли и вреду, я бы не сказал вам: «Отбросьте неумелое». Но именно потому, что отбрасывание неумелого ведёт к благополучию и счастью, я говорю вам: «Отбросьте неумелоe». 
> 
> «Развивайте умелое, монахи». Существует возможность развить то, что является умелым. Если бы не было такой возможности развить то, что является умелым, я бы не сказал вам: «Развивайте умелое». Но именно потому, что существует возможность развить то, что является умелым, я говорю вам: «Развивайте умелое». Если бы развитие умелого вело бы к боли и вреду, я бы не сказал вам: «Развивайте умелое». Но именно потому, что развитие умелого ведёт к благополучию и счастью, я говорю вам: «Развивайте умелое».
> 
> (АН 2.19)
> 
> По вопросу Анатты особых расхождений между традициями буддизма нет.


Это так, уважаемый Сергей, "отбросьте неумелое". Но и Будда говорил о том, что некоторые загрязнения ума нужно терпеть, а с некоторыми нужно поступать так или эдак. То есть постулировался либо пассивный подход в каких-то случаях, либо активный. Что Вы по поэтому поводу думаете?

По поводу "анатты" здесь, думаю, не все так просто. Концептуально, конечно, никто не возражает против этого. Здесь, конечно, одна из основных точек соприкосновения разных школ. И я не хотел бы обсуждать различия в чем бы то ни было. Но сам подход к разрешению тех или иных проблем интересен с точки зрения пассивности и активности. Односторонний подход к тому, стоит ли предпринимать те или иные усилия к разрешению тех или иных проблем, может привести к плачевным результатам. Поэтому, где стоит активно воздействовать на обстановку, а где положиться на "безличные силы природы" - не такой уж простой вопрос  :Wink: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я придерживаюсь мнения что восприятие чего то и объект восприятия не обязательно одно и то же. Причины могут быть не зависимо от наблюдателя.
> Можно споткнутся об камень который вы раньше не видели и не думали о нем. Отсутствие наблюдения не означает что того нету.


Здесь все-таки неплохо бы выяснить основные аксиомы. Вы _различаете_ наблюдателя и наблюдаемое. То есть наблюдатель, который _чувствует_ мороз, и наблюдаемое (мороз) - это _разные_ вещи, причем наблюдатель у вас стоит _выше_ наблюдаемого, ибо именно он определяет истинность или ложность того или иного высказывания о наблюдаемом. А если это не так? Если наблюдаемое "зашито" в наблюдателе? Скажем, компьютер "не знал", что миллион плюс два миллиона будет три миллиона. Может, он "знал" только, что тысяча плюс тысяча будет две тысячи?

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Мне кажется, просто потому, что Вы заявляете о том, что ищете совета. Если Вы стоите на позиции "верю в то, во что хочу" -- то, очевидно, что советы Вам не нужны. Следовательно, и тема бессмысленна, она превращается просто в праздный разговор.


Я уже предлагал сойтись на том, что полное небытие существует. Не спрашивайте почему, просто для разнообразия хочется, чтобы было! Никто меня не поддержал, не смотря на уязвимость моей позиции. Ведь, если я допускаю существование полного небытия, то резонно спросить меня: "Где доказательства?". А у меня их нет. Пусть будет, я щитаю... почему нет?

Или же, есть и другие варианты ответа на этот вопрос, как более простые, так и более сложные. Думать о том, чего нет в небытии - это не очень согласуется с формальной логикой. Мы можем доказывать только наличие чего-то. Отсутствие "А" можно доказать только опосредованно, доказав наличие чего-то несовместимого с "А", что и признается доказательством отсутствия "А". На этом, кстати, в римском праве основан принцип презумпции невиновности - обвиняемый не обязан доказывать что он чего-то НЕ делал, так как это часто невозможно доказать.

В общем, если зачинатель докажет ту или иную точку зрения - буду очень-очень рад! Главное, чтобы ему было полезно.  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (16.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Хорошо, а что есть сам радиосигнал и тем более, что есть информация которую он несет? Из чего состоит информация? Она есть, но из каких частиц? Никаких. Она про есть. Я спрашивал физиков, они усмехались и говорили, что таким вопрос вообще физик не задается.


Хороший вопрос. Один из аргументов который я знаю против чистого материализма это как раз "что такое логика, информация, и.т.д". 

Возникает материальный процесс в мозгу который является причиной для сознания, и идеи. Если эта идея (_состоящая из материальных условий_) говорит о том что есть, то это мы называем "информацией, логикой, и.т.д.".  

Конечно вне материальных частиц, сознания быть не может, а значит не может быть информация и логика. 

Кстати в компе "информация" это длинный набор 0 и 1ц.  И такая программа которая чисто материальна, может обыграть Каспарова в шахматы...

----------

Игорь Ю (17.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Здесь все-таки неплохо бы выяснить основные аксиомы. Вы _различаете_ наблюдателя и наблюдаемое. То есть наблюдатель, который _чувствует_ мороз, и наблюдаемое (мороз) - это _разные_ вещи, причем наблюдатель у вас стоит _выше_ наблюдаемого, ибо именно он определяет истинность или ложность того или иного высказывания о наблюдаемом. А если это не так?


Конечно не так. Будда не говорил ни о каком наблюдателе. ) Один из  учеников Будды по имени Сати, как раз таки думал о неком сознании-наблюдателе,  Будда спросил его, что он имеет в виду, говоря "сознание". Ответ Сати был классическим: _"Это то, что выражает себя, что чувствует, что переживает последствия хороших и плохих дел здесь и там"_. 
На что Наставник возразил, - _"ты слышал, чтобы я излагал учение подобным образом? Разве не объяснял я разными способами сознание, как возникающее из условий?"._  Затем Будда продолжил подробно объяснять сознание: "за счет глаза и видимых образов возникает сознание, и зовется оно зрительное сознание; за счет уха и звуков возникает сознание, и зовется оно слуховое сознание; за счет носа и запахов возникает сознание, и зовется оно обонятельное сознание; за счет языка и вкусов возникает сознание, и зовется оно вкусовое сознание; за счет тела и осязаемых предметов возникает сознание, и зовется оно осязательное сознание; за счет ума и объектов ума (мысли и представления) возникает сознание, и зовется оно умственное сознание".

----------

Ittosai (16.08.2012), Игорь Ю (17.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Здесь все-таки неплохо бы выяснить основные аксиомы. Вы _различаете_ наблюдателя и наблюдаемое. То есть наблюдатель, который _чувствует_ мороз, и наблюдаемое (мороз) - это _разные_ вещи, причем наблюдатель у вас стоит _выше_ наблюдаемого, ибо именно он определяет истинность или ложность того или иного высказывания о наблюдаемом. А если это не так? Если наблюдаемое "зашито" в наблюдателе? Скажем, компьютер "не знал", что миллион плюс два миллиона будет три миллиона. Может, он "знал" только, что тысяча плюс тысяча будет две тысячи?


Мороз может быть вне того знает кто то о нём или нет.  Просто не будет никого кто может сказать слово "мороз" или знать это. 

Если человек в одних плавках выбежит на улицу где -40С   думая что на улице +20, то это не изменит определённые плохие последствия...  Для меня, такой коммон-сэнс пример намного более достоверный чем разные умные и чисто абстрактные аргументы.

Мне нравиться как Будда часто опровергал другие позиции используя очевидные факты.

Жаль что Будда не доказал перерождение чисто логически. Здесь пришлось бы по философствовать, так как это важная тема.

Если жизнь дуккха, и она только одна, то почему бы не достичь париниббану здесь и сейчас?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Мороз может быть вне того знает кто то о нём или нет.  Просто не будет никого кто может сказать слово "мороз" или знать это. 
> 
> Если человек в одних плавках выбежит на улицу где -40С   думая что на улице +20, то это не изменит определённые плохие последствия...  Для меня, такой коммон-сэнс пример намного более достоверный чем разные умные и чисто абстрактные аргументы.
> 
> 
> Мне нравиться как Будда часто опровергал другие позиции используя очевидные факты.
> 
> Жаль что Будда не доказал перерождение чисто логически. Здесь пришлось бы по философствовать, так как это важная тема.
> 
> Если жизнь дуккха, и она только одна, то почему бы не достичь париниббану здесь и сейчас?


Рассказывают, что индейцы не увидели кораблей европейцев на горизонте, хотя зрение было у них отличное и смотрели они прямо на корабли. Но "корабль" не содержался в "конвенциях" индейцев относительно реальности. Поэтому они не сумели "собрать" элементы своего восприятия в концепцию "корабль". 

Так же и со всем остальным. Предположим, есть некий вид инопланетян, которые не умеют измерять температуру, да она для них и не важна. Но зато у них - рентгеновское зрение и прочие супер-органы чувств. Такие инопланетяне не сумеют создать абстракцию "температура", "мороз", но зато создадут кучу других понятий, которых мы не ведаем. Таким образом, "мороз" - это лишь "соглашение" между членами определенной (весьма, скажем, узкой) группы объектов, которые возомнили себя "субъектами"  :Smilie: .  Нет этой группы - нет и мороза  :Wink:

----------

Chong_Kwan (16.08.2012), Игорь Ю (17.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Рассказывают, что индейцы не увидели кораблей европейцев на горизонте, хотя зрение было у них отличное и смотрели они прямо на корабли. Но "корабль" не содержался в "конвенциях" индейцев относительно реальности. Поэтому они не сумели "собрать" элементы своего восприятия в концепцию "корабль".


У них может не было слов и концепций "корабль" но они то видели хотя бы людей на странных для них объектах? 

То что мы не знаем чего то не избавляет нас от последствий. Если в напитке яд, то он подействует независимо от того знает пьющий об яде или нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если жизнь дуккха, и она только одна, то почему бы не достичь париниббану здесь и сейчас?


Вот именно. Но посколько жизнь не одна, то Будда и не рекомендовал спешить с париниббаной..) Если у нас нет опыта джхан, то нам сложно увидеть природу сознания, его дискретность и обусловленность одного момента другим, поэтому и в "перерождение" нам остается лишь верить. А если веры недостаточно, то чтобы воодушевить своих последователей, Будда вновь использует очевидные факты в отношении того, что практика Дхаммы приносит благие плоды даже в этой жизни, не говоря  уже о том, если перерождение все таки есть:




> Тогда, каламы, такой благородный ученик, освободивший свой ум от враждебности, от недоброжелательности, сделавший его непорочным и чистым – уже в этой жизни находит четыре утешения.	
> 
> Первое утешение, которое он находит – следующее: «Если есть иной мир, и если хорошие и плохие деяния приносят свои плоды и производят свой эффект, то возможно, с разрушением тела, после смерти, я попаду в хорошее место, в мир блаженства»	
> 
> Второе утешение, которое он находит – следующее: «Если нет иного мира, и если хорошие и плохие деяния не приносят своих плодов и не дают своего эффекта, тем не менее, прямо сейчас, в этой жизни я живу счастливо, свободный от враждебности и неприязни»	
> 
> Третье утешение, которое он находит – следующее: «Допустим, зло возвращается к творящему зло. Тогда, поскольку я не замышлял ни против кого зла, как страдание может обернуться против меня, того, кто не совершал злых дел?»	
> 
> Четвертое утешение, которое он находит – следующее: «Допустим, зло не возвращается к творящему зло. Тогда, прямо сейчас, в обоих случаях, я остаюсь незапятнанным»
> ...

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Если в напитке яд, то он подействует независимо от того знает пьющий об яде или нет.


О! Точно! Если полное небытие существует, то ему не важно, знаем ли мы о его существоании... А если не существует, то ему тем более не важно!

Все так и не могу понять, а в чем проблема-то тут??? Пойду первый пост перечту, может быть, там написано, в чем проблема?

UPD: Нет, так ничего и не понял, но, похоже, что для "я" ("Кстати еще, почему материалисты иногда упрямо спорят, что когда они умрут, от них даже сознания не останется.") полное небытие существует. Где оно и по каким дням - никто не знает, для несуществующего я нет ни времени ни пространства.

----------


## AlexТ

> О! Точно! Если полное небытие существует, то ему не важно, знаем ли мы о его существоании... А если не существует, то ему тем более не важно!
> Все так и не могу понять, а в чем проблема-то тут??? Пойду первый пост перечту, может быть, там написано, в чем проблема?


В полном небытие нету дуккхи.  В этом цель Пути, избавления от дуккхи.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О! Точно! Если полное небытие существует, то ему не важно, знаем ли мы о его существоании... А если не существует, то ему тем более не важно!
> Все так и не могу понять, а в чем проблема-то тут??? Пойду первый пост перечту, может быть, там написано, в чем проблема?


Вот и я не пойму в чем проблема. ) Небытие подразумевает собой отсутствие любого осознавания. Другими словами- когда наступит небытие, его некому будет воспринимать. ) Следовательно, в данный момент, небытие - это всего лишь концепция, которой сильно боятся люди, привязанные к существованию, к жизни. )

----------


## Дмитрий С

> У них может не было слов и концепций "корабль" но они то видели хотя бы людей на странных для них объектах? 
> 
> То что мы не знаем чего то не избавляет нас от последствий. Если в напитке яд, то он подействует независимо от того знает пьющий об яде или нет.


Все, включая даже такие очевидные понятия, как комната, снег, и т. д. - не более чем _соглашения_ между людьми (далеко не всегда _всеми_ людьми). Яд - он только потому яд, что действует на всех членов группы. А для тех инопланетян с рентгеновским зрением, может, цикута - это как у нас кока-кола (только, конечно, не такая вредная  :Wink: ).

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Вот и я не пойму в чем проблема. ) Небытие подразумевает собой отсутствие любого осознавания. Другими словами- когда наступит небытие, его некому будет воспринимать. ) Следовательно, в данный момент, небытие - это всего лишь концепция, которой сильно боятся люди, привязанные к существованию, к жизни. )


Вот я и говорю - небытие существует! По меньшей мере как концепция. Чего ему не существовать-то, небытию-то?..

----------

Дмитрий С (16.08.2012), Федор Ф (16.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот именно. Но посколько жизнь не одна, то Будда и не рекомендовал спешить с париниббаной..) Если у нас нет опыта джхан, то нам сложно увидеть природу сознания, его дискретность и обусловленность одного момента другим, поэтому и в "перерождение" нам остается лишь верить. А если веры недостаточно, то чтобы воодушевить своих последователей, Будда вновь использует очевидные факты в отношении того, что практика Дхаммы приносит благие плоды даже в этой жизни, не говоря  уже о том, если перерождение все таки есть:


Отличный пример! Показывающий, кстати, что Будда - прежде всего практик, а не теоретик  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если человек в одних плавках выбежит на улицу где -40С   думая что на улице +20, то это не изменит определённые плохие последствия...  Для меня, такой коммон-сэнс пример намного более достоверный чем разные умные и чисто абстрактные аргументы.


Здесь тоже не все так просто. Как у Пушкина "Движенья нет, - сказал мудрец брадатый..."

Практическая очевидность - не есть критерий истины. И уж кто-кто, а Будда прекрасно это понимал. Скажите кому-нибудь, что его нет  :Smilie: . Если этот несчастный не знаком с буддизмом, то он просто сойдет с ума... Очень, очень многое в буддизме - совершенно не очевидно... Как там в песне: "Умирают гады, и хорошие люди..." Вот это очевидно. А остальное - не так, чтоб очень.

Сколько тысячелетий всем было очевидно, что Солнце вращается вокруг Земли? Однако сейчас очевидно другое. А через тысячу лет очевидным будет такое, что мы даже в страшном (или прекрасном) сне не можем себе представить  :Smilie: . 

Пока для меня очевидно одно. Люди сознательно и бессознательно составляют конвенции (соглашения) относительно реальности. В разные времена это - разные конвенции. Конечно, относительно базовых констант (температура и т. д.) все мы приблизительно сходимся в восприятиях, но это только потому, что мы - люди... Дхарма же выходит далеко за пределы человеческого бытия. Думаю, в ней вообще ничего специфически человеческого нет  :Smilie: .

----------


## AlexТ

> Практическая очевидность - не есть критерий истины.


Практическая очевидность, практическая и применима. Она относится к нам.




> Скажите кому-нибудь, что его нет .


Тут неверная трактовка анатты. Будда такое не учил.




> Сколько тысячелетий всем было очевидно, что Солнце вращается вокруг Земли? Однако сейчас очевидно другое.


В то время технологии не были так развиты как сейчас. Тогда люди не летали на самолетах, спутники не летали, и астрономия не была так развита. Конечно, с дальнейшем развитием науки мы может узнаем ещё более точнее о мире и земле. Но наврядли наука будущего докажет плоскость земли или то что она находится на 4х слонах.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Практическая очевидность, практическая и применима. Она относится к нам.
> 
> Тут неверная трактовка анатты. Будда такое не учил.
> 
> В то время технологии не были так развиты как сейчас. Тогда люди не летали на самолетах, спутники не летали, и астрономия не была так развита.


По поводу отсутствия "я" я немного утрировал, - просто хотел передать ощущение. 

Думаю, те научные воззрения, которое сейчас для нас неоспоримы и кажутся единственно правильными, через тысячу лет будут казаться детскими и наивными, как сейчас нам кажутся воззрения ведущих ученых-естествоиспытателей времен Будды.

Я хотел лишь подчеркнуть, что мир, каким мы его представляем себе - это лишь совокупность соглашений, конвенций, которые всеми нами в принципе принимаются. Если мы не считаем себя Высшими экспертами-наблюдателями, то нам придется признать, что "объективный мир"  может серьезно отличаться от того, что мы о нем думаем в данный исторический период...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Конечно, с дальнейшем развитием науки мы может узнаем ещё более точнее о мире и земле. Но наврядли наука будущего докажет плоскость земли или то что она находится на 4х слонах.


Да, со слонами вряд ли у кого выйдет  :Smilie: . Но прошлые геоцентрические системы описания Вселенной позволяли людям довольно неплохо вычислять астрономические феномены и пользоваться результатами таких вычислений. Сейчас нам кажется, что мы очень крутые, и гелиоцентрическая система - последняя точка в описании мира. Но, вполне возможно, будущие описания "объективного мира" будут так же сильно отличаться от наших, как гелиоцентрическая система от геоцентрической....

Я вовсе не хочу пропагандировать неверие в современную науку. Просто, как говорят физики, "физика - это точная наука, если не копать слишком глубоко"  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

У меня был опыт когда мне нужно было в госпитале сделать проверку живота. Для этой процедуры принимается полный наркоз. 

Я думал что когда будет полный наркоз "я" упаду в какую то чёрную дыру и буду там до того как проснусь.  Ничего подобного. Если бы я не наблюдал за часами и т.д., я бы не знал что был под наркозом и что происходила операция. *Моё сознание не перепрыгнуло в другой, зарождающийся мозг.* Когда всё сознание пропало, это небытие сознания никак не ощущается.  Можно сознавать что то до, и после наркоза. 

Никакое Я, атман, читта не может быть когда нету сознания. Сознание отключается через воздействие на мозг. 

Получается такой вопрос: А что будет когда наступит смерть?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> У меня был опыт когда мне нужно было в госпитале сделать проверку живота. Для этой процедуры принимается полный наркоз. 
> 
> Я думал что когда будет полный наркоз "я" упаду в какую то чёрную дыру и буду там до того как проснусь.  Ничего подобного. Если бы я не наблюдал за часами и т.д., я бы не знал что был под наркозом и что происходила операция. *Моё сознание не перепрыгнуло в другой, зарождающийся мозг.* Когда всё сознание пропало, это небытие сознания никак не ощущается.  Можно сознавать что то до, и после наркоза. 
> 
> Никакое Я, атман, читта не может быть когда нету сознания. Сознание отключается через воздействие на мозг. 
> 
> Получается такой вопрос: А что будет когда наступит смерть?


На самом деле исчезновение осознания мира под полным наркозом и возникновение такого осознания - это хороший пример того, как "я" и "мир" сначала "пропадают", а потом наново "собираются". То же происходит при засыпании и пробуждении. То же происходит и при переходе от одной мысли к другой. И "я", и "мир" распадаются и собираются каждый момент времени. Мне кажется, внимание к таким точкам "распада" и "возникновения" - ключ к эффективной практике осознавания. Наблюдать "вещи" не тогда, когда они уже "сформировались", а именно в процессе формирования...

Для того, чтобы понять научно, что конкретно происходит после смерти и при рождении, сначала научно разобраться, что такое время и пространство. Современных научных знаний явно недостаточно. С точки зрения науки процесс перевоплощения еще не изучен. С точки же зрения "субъективного опыта" и его "объективных подтверждений", есть различные свидетельства, которые консервативная наука пока принять не может. Но заметьте, что даже если будет строго научно доказано, что Петя, который получился из Васи спустя какое-то время после смерти Васи, дает те же "объективные реакции", что и Вася, это далеко не до конца прояснит вопрос. Ведь надо еще понять, _как_ произошел переход...

----------

Сергей Ч (16.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Dura lex sed lex... %)



> "Нет такого закона, чтобы в природе чего-либо не было.
>     Хочет Данило выйти ночью на полянку, глядь — занята. Сидит на самой середке кто-то, сразу не разобрать. Присмотрелся — хозяин сидит, видно, что делом каким-то занят, не шелохнется. Разобрало Данилу любопытство, что за дело такое у хозяина. Пошел к избе, кличет Ивана.
>     — Брат Ваня, или спишь?
>      — Не сплю, Данилушко, на крылечке сижу, в звездах картины наблюдаю.
>      — Сходи со мной, брат, разъясни явление природы.
>     Приходят к поляне, смотрят из-за кусточков.
>      — Никакого, Данилушко, в этом секрета нет. Хозяин Шотландию слушает.
>      — Вот тебе, бабушка, и Юрьев день. Шотландию?
>      — А то как же. У людей вишь сколько аппарату выстроено — телевизор, да грамофонт, и автомобиль всякая в доме стоит. А хозяин — что же, лыком шит? Ему станет интересно — что где; он по лесу пустится, все свои нервы, как корешки, выпустит, ходит-ходит, глядь — вот она, Шотландия, происходит. Он сядет и слушает всякое.
> ...

----------

Chong_Kwan (16.08.2012), Федор Ф (16.08.2012)

----------


## Eugene G.

> Возможно ли существование полного небытия?


 Оно уже существует абсолютно во всем

----------


## AlexТ

> На самом деле исчезновение осознания мира под полным наркозом и возникновение такого осознания - это хороший пример того, как "я" и "мир" сначала "пропадают", а потом наново "собираются". То же происходит при засыпании и пробуждении. То же происходит и при переходе от одной мысли к другой. И "я", и "мир" распадаются и собираются каждый момент времени. Мне кажется, внимание к таким точкам "распада" и "возникновения" - ключ к эффективной практике осознавания. Наблюдать "вещи" не тогда, когда они уже "сформировались", а именно в процессе формирования...


Без сознания мира, и "я есть",  о каком неизменном и независимом "Я" можно говорить? 

Получается что это осознание обусловлено и не не изменчиво.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Без сознания мира, и "я есть",  о каком неизменном и независимом "Я" можно говорить? 
> 
> Получается что это осознание обусловлено и не не изменчиво.


Вопрос о "неизменном и независимом я" я сейчас не ставил. В рамках дискуссии интересно понять, _каким образом_ возникает это "расщепление" на "я" и "мир". _Как_ "небытие" при выходе из комы становится связкой "я"-"мир"? Будда отвечает на этот вопрос "взаимозависимым возникновением". Но каждый должен сам ответить на этот вопрос. Пока я вижу только практический путь. Но интересно было бы и теоретически исследовать вопрос...

----------


## AlexТ

> _Как_ "небытие" при выходе из комы становится связкой "я"-"мир"?.


С материалистической т.з.  ясно что сознание не производилось так как химия отключила действие мозга. Ощущение "Я есть" возникло опять когда заработал этот мозг. Причина почему "Я есть" не "прыгнуло"  или не "прыгает" в другое тело тоже вроде бы ясно - этот мозг был в таком то месте и сознание "Алекс" производиться от него.

Да, вопрос о перерождении сложен. Мне даже снилось что я пытаюсь узнать кем был в прошлом...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> С материалистической т.з.  ясно что сознание не производилось так как химия отключила действие мозга. Ощущение "Я есть" возникло опять когда заработал этот мозг. Причина почему "Я есть" не "прыгнуло"  или не "прыгает" в другое тело тоже вроде бы ясно - этот мозг был в таком то месте и сознание "Алекс" производиться от него.
> 
> Да, вопрос о перерождении сложен. Мне даже снилось что я пытаюсь узнать кем был в прошлом...


Я когда-то очень давно, в раннем детстве, услышал по телевизору слово "Будда". Насколько я помню, это было в первый раз. Я не мог понять ничего из того, что говорили тогда в этой программе. Наверно, "критиковали" буддизм (это было где-то в конце 60-х, начале 70-х). На меня же это слово произвело почему-то колоссальное впечатление. Будто я прекрасно это слово знал (хотя слышал впервые), и у меня с ним было связано что-то важное. Я много раз возвращался к этому воспоминанию. В таких вещах я предпочитаю быть максимально скептичным, чтобы ничего не нафантазирвать... Но все равно, такое впечатление, что это было очень и очень необычно...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, вопрос о перерождении сложен. Мне даже снилось что я пытаюсь узнать кем был в прошлом...


А что говорит теория о том, может ли одно существо переродиться в несколько или несколько переродиться в одно?

----------


## AlexТ

> А что говорит теория о том, может ли одно существо переродиться в несколько или несколько переродиться в одно?


Когда меняется количество то меняется идентичность потоков. Это уже не перерождение в Дхаммическом смысле.

Перерождение должно быть 1 к 1.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Когда меняется количество то меняется идентичность потоков. Это уже не перерождение в Дхаммическом смысле.


Меня этот вопрос давно занимает. Дело в том, что мы на себе и других людях можем видеть, как в одном теле существуют совершенно разные "субличности", и по типу реакций на окружающий мир, и по типу мышления. Современная психология свободно и грамотно оперирует такими вещами. Эти "субличности" существуют не "вперемешку", а очень даже индивидуально. Новая субличность включается только тогда, когда выключается старая. Вот я и интересуюсь, говорил ли Будда что-нибудь о таких вещах в связи с перевоплощением. Для меня четкое взаимно-однозначное сохранение индивидуальности в "трансцендентальных переходах" совершенно не очевидно...

----------


## AlexТ

В одном человеке, когда есть сознание, всегда есть ощущение первого лица "_я есть_".  Когда Васе 5 лет, 25, 55, или 95 лет - всегда есть это ощущение даже если поведение и знания другие. 

Когда наступает перерождение, остаётся это ощущение "я есть" хотя память и.т.д пропадает. Иначе мы имеем дело с смертью одного человека и рождением другого человека.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Перерождение должно быть 1 к 1.


Для меня это _не очевидно_. Я даже думаю, что это не так. Доказать, конечно, не могу... Есть в самых старых "Ведах" кое-что об этом, но там очень туманно все описано.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В одном человеке, когда есть сознание, всегда есть ощущение первого лица "_я есть_".  Когда Васе 5 лет, 25, 55, или 95 лет - всегда есть это ощущение даже если поведение и знания другие. 
> 
> Когда наступает перерождение, остаётся это ощущение "я есть" хотя память и.т.д пропадает.


Это не доказательство, дорогой Алекс. А может, "я есть" - это иллюзия, и когда мы очищаем "я есть" от "я есть то-то" или "я есть это", то в конце _ничего_ не остается?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Или, если два субъекта "очищают" свои "я" от "я есть - то-то", то в итоге они могут прийти к одному и тому же "я есть"?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Меня этот вопрос давно занимает. Дело в том, что мы на себе и других людях можем видеть, как в одном теле существуют совершенно разные "субличности", и по типу реакций на окружающий мир, и по типу мышления. Современная психология свободно и грамотно оперирует такими вещами. Эти "субличности" существуют не "вперемешку", а очень даже индивидуально. Новая субличность включается только тогда, когда выключается старая. Вот я и интересуюсь, говорил ли Будда что-нибудь о таких вещах в связи с перевоплощением. Для меня четкое взаимно-однозначное сохранение индивидуальности в "трансцендентальных переходах" совершенно не очевидно...


Недавно с другом-психологом как раз обсуждали этих субличностей. И в конце концов он, по-моему, так и не согласился (да я и не особо настаивал), что эти "суб" -- всего лишь разные аспекты одной и той же личности, с каждым из которых можно работать как бы поотдельности, ибо так, действительно, _психологу_ -- проще...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В одном человеке, когда есть сознание, всегда есть ощущение первого лица "_я есть_".  Когда Васе 5 лет, 25, 55, или 95 лет - всегда есть это ощущение даже если поведение и знания другие. 
> 
> Когда наступает перерождение, остаётся это ощущение "я есть" хотя память и.т.д пропадает. Иначе мы имеем дело с смертью одного человека и рождением другого человека.


Конечно, в самых основах буддизма предполагается, что, если это мимолетное непостоянное "я" (illusive "self" as I would put it) сегодня есть то-то и делает то-то, то в будущей жизни, в соответствии с законами причинно-следственной связи, оно будет тем-то и делать то-то. Но я нигде не видел, чтобы Будда или его ученики говорили однозначно, что, скажем, в будущей жизни то, чем был Вася, полностью сохранится без примесей _других_ действий _других_ личностей. Далее, я нигде не видел, чтобы классики говорили о том, что Вася, перерождаясь, _не будет иметь влияния_ на _индивидуальность_ других живых существ...

Вот я и спрашиваю гораздо более образованных коллег из Тхеравады, что именно по этому поводу говорили Будда и архаты?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Недавно с другом-психологом как раз обсуждали этих субличностей. И в конце концов он, по-моему, так и не согласился (да я и не особо настаивал), что эти "суб" -- всего лишь разные аспекты одной и той же личности, с каждым из которых можно работать как бы поотдельности, ибо так, действительно, _психологу_ -- проще...


Конечно, уважаемый Юй Кан, так и есть. Но Вы ведь не могли не заметить, что и у Вас, и у других, есть множество этих маленьких "я", которые очень сильно отличаются в поведении и мышлении? Скажем (классический пример, не мой), одно "я" говорит, что завтра утром я встану в 3 утра и буду медитировать 4 часа. Но просыпается _другое_ "я", которое знать не знает об обещаниях первого  :Smilie: . И оно, "прихлопнув" будильник, продолжает мирно спать. А просыпается третье я, которое укоряет первое, мол, грош цена твоим обещаниям  :Wink: .

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Когда наступает перерождение, остаётся это ощущение "я есть" хотя память и.т.д пропадает. Иначе мы имеем дело с смертью одного человека и рождением другого человека.


Я бы сформулировал иначе. Не "остаётся это ощущение", а--сформировавшимся человеком отмечается "ощущение", похожее на то, какое есть у каждого. ))

----------

Дмитрий С (16.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я бы сформулировал иначе. Не "остаётся это ощущение", а--сформировавшимся человеком отмечается "ощущение", похожее на то, какое есть у каждого. ))


Опять мы неизбежно приходим к "конвенциям"  :Smilie: .

----------


## AlexТ

> Или, если два субъекта "очищают" свои "я" от "я есть - то-то", то в итоге они могут прийти к одному и тому же "я есть"?


Очистить сознание от перспективы первого лица "я есть" невозможно. Если Вася голоден, то если Петя сьест еду, ощущение голода у Васи не пройдёт.

Будда имел другое ощущение в первом лице чем Вася.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Очистить сознание от перспективы первого лицаа "я есть" невозможно. Если Вася голоден, то если Петя сьест еду, ощущение голода у Васи не пройдёт.
> 
> Будда имел другое ощущение в первом лице чем, Вася.


Дорого я бы дал за то, чтобы понять, какое ощущение в первом лице имел Будда...  :Smilie: 

Когда Вы говорите "если Вася голоден", то Вы уже сразу отходите от "Я есть" и переходите к "Я имею такое-то или такое-то чувство"...

----------


## AlexТ

> Дорого я бы дал за то, чтобы понять, какое ощущение в первом лице имел Будда... 
> Когда Вы говорите "если Вася голоден", то Вы уже сразу отходите от "Я есть" и переходите к "Я имею такое-то или такое-то чувство"...


Под "я есть" я не подразумевал атмана или заблуждение о атмане.   Важно то что одно сознание отличается от другого. 
Так как Вася имеет одну перспективу в первом лица, так и Петя. Даже если они Архаты, Бодхисаттвы 10й бхуми или Будды.

Только у камня нету ощущения "я есть" так как никакого сознания нет.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Под "я есть" я не подразумевал атмана или заблуждение о атмане.   Важно то что одно сознание отличается от другого. 
> Так как Вася имеет одну перспективу в первом лица, так и Петя. Даже если они Архаты, Бодхисаттвы 10й бхуми или Будды.
> 
> Только у камня нету ощущения "я есть" так как никакого сознания нет.


Дорогой Алекс, давайте "мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно". Конечно, и у Будды, и у архатов "я есть" существует. Иначе Будда не хотел бы перед смертью выпить воды... 

Речь идет об _индивидуальности_ восприятия. Где доказательство _уникальности_ чувства "я есть"?

----------


## AlexТ

> Речь идет об _индивидуальности_ восприятия. Где доказательство _уникальности_ чувства "я есть"?


Вы ощущаете одно, Алекс другое. Вот вам индивидуальность восприятия.  Также как раньше так и сейчас вы ощущаете в "я есть".

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Под "я есть" я не подразумевал атмана или заблуждение о атмане.   Важно то что одно сознание отличается от другого. 
> Так как Вася имеет одну перспективу в первом лица, так и Петя.


Говоря о "перспективе", Вы сразу же переходите от "чистого" ощущения "я есть" к _обусловленному_ ощущению "я имею такую-то перспективу".

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вы ощущаете одно, Алекс другое. Вот вам индивидуальность восприятия.  Также как раньше так и сейчас вы ощущаете в "я есть".


Вы правы в том, что "Дмитрий ощущает одно", "Алекс ощущает другое" - это _разные_ вещи. Но, если мы уберем это "одно" и "другое", то где гарантия, что "Я есмь" у нас каким-то образом отличается? 

Различия начинаются именно в тот момент, когда к "Я есмь" примешиваются какие-то качества...

----------


## AlexТ

> Различия начинаются именно в тот момент, когда к "Я есмь" примешиваются какие-то качества...


"Я есмь" это уже набор определённых факторов, и также перспектива в первом лице. И это отличает перспективу "Дмитрия" от перспективы "Алекса."   

Разные причинно следственные потоки.

Алекс не знает что Дмитрий напишет, Дмитрий не знает что Алекс напишет.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> "Я есмь" это уже набор определённых факторов, и также перспектива в первом лице. И это отличает перспективу "Дмитрия" от перспективы "Алекса."   
> 
> Разные причинно следственные потоки.


Никак не могу согласиться, что "Я есмь" - это набор каких бы то ни было факторов... Если Вы думаете, что "я есмь" - это то-то или это, тогда спросите себя: "_Кто именно_ говорит об этом наборе факторов?" Я говорю о чувстве "я есмь" без _любых_ мыслимых и немыслимых ограничений типа "я есть - то-то, или я есть это..."

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно, уважаемый Юй Кан, так и есть. Но Вы ведь не могли не заметить, что и у Вас, и у других, есть множество этих маленьких "я", которые очень сильно отличаются в поведении и мышлении? Скажем (классический пример, не мой), одно "я" говорит, что завтра утром я встану в 3 утра и буду медитировать 4 часа. Но просыпается _другое_ "я", которое знать не знает об обещаниях первого . И оно, "прихлопнув" будильник, продолжает мирно спать. А просыпается третье я, которое укоряет первое, мол, грош цена твоим обещаниям .


Мои извинения, уважаемый Дмитрий С, но Ваше "но" после "Конечно" -- это творческие : ) фантазии, нейтрализуемые, на мой взгляд, простым ознакомлением с целью психосинтеза (возьму формулировку прямо из Вики, добавив своё выделение):



> Цель психосинтеза — достижение гармоничной внутренней интеграции, органического единства, для чего Ассаджиоли предложил следующий подход:[1] *глубокое познание своей личности, контроль над её составными частями*, постижение своего «Высшего Я» и психосинтез, то есть формирование или перестройка личности вокруг нового центра.


Если же говорить с т. зр. доступного моему уму буддизма, то поведение личности (как и многое другое, если не всё) объясняется причинами и условиями. И чем выше уровень самоконтроля личности, тем менее её поведение стихийно для неё самой...

С другой стороны, при достижении пробуждённости обретается способность реагировать в той или иной ситуаций "стихийно-интуитивно" : ) и при этом -- адекватно.

Просто мысль. Возражать и спорить дальше -- лень. %)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Мои извинения, уважаемый Дмитрий С, но Ваше "но" после "Конечно" -- это творческие : ) фантазии, нейтрализуемые, на мой взгляд, простым ознакомлением с целью психосинтеза (возьму формулировку прямо из Вики, добавив своё выделение):
> 
> Если же говорить с т. зр. доступного моему уму буддизма, то поведение личности (как и многое другое, если не всё) объясняется причинами и условиями. И чем выше уровень самоконтроля личности, тем менее её поведение стихийно для неё самой...
> 
> С другой стороны, при достижении пробуждённости обретается способность реагировать в той или иной ситуаций "стихийно-интуитивно" : ) и при этом -- адекватно.
> 
> Просто мысль. Возражать и спорить дальше -- лень. %)


Уважаемый Юй Кан, мое "конечно" и "но" разнесены во времени... Поэтому я бы не стал сильно заморачиваться на эту тему  :Smilie: . 

Психосинтез, интеграция личности и т. д. - это, конечно, интересные вопросы теоретической и практической психологии, но мы с Алексом стараемся понять базовые вещи, связанные с индивидуальностью восприятия и переходами этого восприятия во времени. Здесь, к сожалению, современная психология молчит...

----------


## Won Soeng

AlexT, хочется Вас поблагодарить за такую обширную дискуссию (хоть я и не согласен с Вашими взглядами). Вопросы, которые затрагиваются в дискуссии - действительно интересны.

Когда я читал Алмазную сутру в первый раз, я, честно говоря, совершенно не впечатлился. Это была моя первая попытка проверить мысль, что дзен - это все-таки буддизм. 
Не впечатлялся я, пожалуй, лет восемь. А вот года два назад, при пристальном рассмотрении, что же это такое "я", в какой-то момент, мне вдруг отчетливо вспомнилась ситуация Алмазной сутры. Буквальный смысл, дословный, от строфы, к строфе. Восприятие от первого лица - это всего лишь привязанность, жажда персонажа. Она может быть прекращена, и когда это происходит, трудно описать воспринимаемое лучше, чем это описано в Алмазной сутре.

Идея о том, что материя независима от сознания - лишь только идея. Она является недоказываемой и неопровергаемой в мире чувств. В нее можно либо верить, либо не верить. Эта идея прагматична в мире чувств, поэтому я допускаю ее как рабочую, но оставляю за ней конкретные границы применимости - только в мире чувств. Я знаю о других мирах и знаю, что в них материя вполне условна. При этом, конечно же, в мире чувств знание о других мирах выглядит лишь идеей, гипотезой. Именно привязанность к этому телу, к этому комплексу чувственных восприятий, заставляет любые миры интерпретировать как деятельность шестой сферы, сферы ума, зависимой от нервной деятельности. Просто привязанность к рупе (форме), страх ее потерять, потерять ее чувственное восприятие.

Когда Вы спите, особенно, когда очень глубоко, Ваше сознание погружается в мир без форм. Когда Вам снятся сны, Ваше сознание погружается в мир форм. Нередко, в это время, в сознание не проникают конструкции мира чувств, либо проникают, но интерпретируются существенно иначе. 

Сознание есть фильтр событий. Поэтому можно сделать вывод, что сознание исчезает во время комы, общей анестезии, глубокого сна. Однако, в действительности, сознание просто упускает непсихические проявления ума. Это можно проверить, если практиковать глубокое сосредоточение на возникновении и исчезновении феноменов.

Представьте, что Вы с яркого света заходите в темную комнату. Ваше зрение не сможет там что-нибудь разглядеть, а другие чувства недостаточно натренированы, чтобы быстро разобраться, что же в комнате находится.

Такая же ситуация и с дхьянами - опытом погружения в мир форм и мир без форм. Сами эти миры достижимы человеком без особой тренировки, в естественных ситуациях - тот же сон, сильная сосредоточенность (транс). Даже просто чтение книги или просмотр фильма - это погружение в мир форм, когда восприятие этого мира за счет увлеченности пространством фантазии резко сокращается. Это крайне важно. Во сне привязанность к миру чувств ослабевает. Материалист, несомненно, попытается это интерпретировать как состояние материального мозга и не сможет отказаться от своего взгляда. Этернализм очень затягивает. Ведь это опора для сознания, это иллюзия спокойствия. Сознание, потерявшее опору погружается в пучину страданий, сознание очень избегает ситуации в которых нет опоры, чего-то, выглядящего постоянным. Буддист-материалист склонен воспринимать непостоянство только в рамках непостоянства форм материи, продолжая убеждать себя в постоянстве самой материи, незыблемости, на основе которой можно продолжать пытаться избегать страданий.

Но идеи материальности сознания никак не помогают постижению пространства ума. Будда и учителя напоминают - все что нужно для освобождения от страданий - находится в самом уме и это никак не связано с идеями о том, как этот ум может быть устроен, а только с самим наблюдением за этим умом посредством самого ума.

В отличие от естественной увлеченности и автососредоточенности ума на каких-либо фантазиях и размышлениях, когда внимательность к чувственному воспритияю сильно снижается, достижение дхьян это сознательная тренировка ума успокоением, стабилизацией, объединением и направлением. В дхьянах прекращается привязаннось к любой форме чувственного восприятия. Ум отключается (точнее прекращает увлечение, цепляние) от любых возникающих и прекращающихся порывов (санскар) мира чувств. Это тело перестает быть значимым, важным, интересным, жаждаемым, увлекающим, цепляющим. Ум очень сильно успокаивается. Прекращаются ожидания событий, прекращается их вылавливание из потока. 

Тогда обнажаются непсихические процессы, один из которых - возникновение снова и снова устремленности к следующей читте. Это обнаруживается именно тогда, когда обнаруживается сама смена читт, от момента к моменту. И вот эта смена читт и есть та дуккха, о которой говорится в первой благородной истине. А эта устремленность к смене читт и есть та танха, о которой говорится во второй благородной истине.

Ситуация мира чувств совершенно не имеет значения. Успокоение жажды бытия в этом мире позволяет постичь истину как есть, татхату. Ум посещает пространство мира чувств, устремляясь к нему, а не порождается миром чувств. Есть хороший образ - дорожные указатели. Когда Вы едете по дороге, дорожные указатели успокаивают Ваши сомнения, подтверждают Ваши ожидания. Они не являются целью путешествия. Указатель на Минск - это не Минск, но это подтверждение правильности совершаемых усилий.

На уровне обсуждения непсихические процессы - это тоже лишь идея, которой можно доверять или не доверять. Практика успокоения ума и созерцания возникновения и прекращения феноменов в потоке восприятия не может быть каким-то образом презентована или заменена обсуждением. Честный исследователь не имеет другого способа, как выполнять эту практику. И лучший способ ее выполнение - прекращение ожиданий каких-либо результатов этой практики, прекращение привязанности к каким бы то ни было идеям.
В повседневной жизни могут быть полезны самые разные идеи (взгляды). В практике успокоения ума и созерцания возникновения и прекращения любые эти идеи - помеха. Поэтому мы и говорим, что неважно, как устроен тот или иной мир, что такое сансара и к чему имеет отношение буддийская космология. Захваченность ума материализмом полезна для достижения поставленных задач организации материи в мире чувств, но вредна для практики медитации и постижения благородных истин. При этом, работает лишь успокоение ума, освобождение от захваченности идеями, а не замена одних идей другими или их оправдание и рационализация. Материю можно пытаться заменить в представлениях духом или информацией - это не поможет. Можно пытаться вообще свести все к фантазиям и удариться в крайность нигилизма. Это тоже не поможет. Все это ожидание того, как оно должно быть. 

Успокоение ума - это прекращение ожиданий и надежд. И во время прекращения ожиданий и надежд обнаруживается, что жажда ожиданий и надежд возникает вопреки воле, вопреки усилиям, вопреки создаваемому успокоению и стабилизации ума.

Иногда может потребоваться много лет, а иногда лишь несколько мгновений, чтобы обнаружить, что пространство ума куда меньше зависит от чувственного восприятия, чем это казалось до погружения в созерцание возникновения и прекращения феноменов ума. И обнаруживаются свои закономерности, которые проявляются снова и снова. 

Таким образом я однажды перестал быть искренним материалистом, и даже во многом потерял интерес к исследованию мира чувств (мира, воспринимаемого пятью чувствами и отражаемого посредством шестого). Это не значит, что я не могу его воспринимать сколь угодно внимательно. Это не значит, что я увлекся миром форм или миров без форм. Интерес вызывает само возникновение жажды и недовольства. Независимо от сопровождающих эти жажду и недовольство конструкций и того, к какому уделу эти конструкции относятся.

----------

Eugene G. (17.08.2012), Богдан Б (17.08.2012), Дмитрий С (16.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Никак не могу согласиться, что "Я есмь" - это набор каких бы то ни было факторов... Если Вы думаете, что "я есмь" - это то-то или это, тогда спросите себя: "_Кто именно_ говорит об этом наборе факторов?" Я говорю о чувстве "я есмь" без _любых_ мыслимых и немыслимых ограничений типа "я есть - то-то, или я есть это..."


Когда я был под полным наркозом, "я есть" не было. Этот важный для меня личный опыт показал что даже "я есть" зависит от функции мозга которую можно отключить. Вот действие мозга и есть важный фактор для "я есть".

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Когда я читал Алмазную сутру в первый раз, я, честно говоря, совершенно не впечатлился. Это была моя первая попытка проверить мысль, что дзен - это все-таки буддизм.


Уважаемый BTR, чувствуется, что Вы глубоко понимаете то, о чем здесь говорится. По поводу "Алмазной Сутры", она меня в свое время просто "вывернула наизнанку". Относительность восприятия, относительность индивидуальности... Относительность общности. Относительность построений ума... Это, по-моему, и есть буддизм.

А что Вы сами думаете о предмете обсуждения?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уважаемый Юй Кан, мое "конечно" и "но" разнесены во времени... Поэтому я бы не стал сильно заморачиваться на эту тему .


Безупречный ответ, уважаемый Дмитрий С. : )
Ведь никто не может думать две мысли, как и набивать разный текст, одновременно, но -- лишь разнося их во времени... И разве кто-то предложил заморачиватья, да ещё сильно? %)




> Психосинтез, интеграция личности и т. д. - это, конечно, интересные вопросы теоретической и практической психологии, но мы с Алексом стараемся понять базовые вещи, связанные с индивидуальностью восприятия и переходами этого восприятия во времени. Здесь, к сожалению, современная психология молчит...


Так я и старался ответить касательно зачем-то упомянутых Вами субличностей, обстоятельно разъяснённых жизненным примером : ) в следующем посте, возвращая затронутые Вами "вопросы психологии" к буддизму, не заморачиваясь особо...
И знал, что мы поймём друг друга, даже не подавая виду! : ))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Когда я был под полным наркозом, "я есть" не было. Этот важный для меня личный опыт показал что даже "я есть" зависит от функции мозга которую можно отключить. Вот действие мозга и есть важный фактор для "я есть".


Позвольте мне сформулировать вопрос "тоньше". Что Вы чувствовали при переходе к "неосознанному состоянию комы"? Далее, что Вы чувствовали при "восстановлении" функций сознания?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Безупречный ответ, уважаемый Дмитрий С. : )
> Ведь никто не может думать две мысли, как и набивать разный текст, одновременно, но -- лишь разнося их во времени... И разве кто-то предложил заморачиватья, да ещё сильно? %)
> 
> 
> Так я и старался ответить касательно зачем-то упомянутых Вами субличностей, обстоятельно разъяснённых жизненным примером : ) в следующем посте, возвращая затронутые Вами "вопросы психологии" к буддизму, не заморачиваясь особо...
> И знал, что мы поймём друг друга, даже не подавая виду! : ))


Я далек от того, чтобы что-то утверждать или отрицать абсолютно. Все же, люди явно ведут себя так или эдак в соответствии с теми или иными паттернами поведения. Один и тот же человек может быть скупым до глупости и щедрым до безрассудства в зависимости от разных внешних и внутренних условий...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Когда я был под полным наркозом, "я есть" не было. Этот важный для меня личный опыт показал что даже "я есть" зависит от функции мозга которую можно отключить. Вот действие мозга и есть важный фактор для "я есть".


Уважаемый Алекс, "Я есть" не было под наркозом для Вас потому, что во время наркоза не было средств интерпретации Вашего опыта. У некоторых людей даже под глубоким наркозом были такие средства, и они рассказали о том, что они видели. То, что "функция восприятия" молчала в тот период, не означает того, что ее не было. Просто, скажем, в тот период она у Вас имела "нулевое" значение

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> Возможно ли существование полного небытия? 
>  Без времени. Без температуры. Без атмосферы. Без гравитации. Без информации. Без звуков. Без цвета. Без материи. Без света. П-О-Л-Н-О-Е Н-И-Ч-Т-О. Я думаю нет.


А я думаю да! Иногда ведь выключают интернет...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я далек от того, чтобы что-то утверждать или отрицать абсолютно. *Все же*, люди явно ведут себя так или эдак в соответствии с теми или иными паттернами поведения. Один и тот же человек может быть скупым до глупости и щедрым до безрассудства в зависимости от разных внешних и внутренних условий...


А почему "всё же", разве кто-то тут полагает иначе? %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда я был под полным наркозом, "я есть" не было. Этот важный для меня личный опыт показал что даже "я есть" зависит от функции мозга которую можно отключить. Вот действие мозга и есть важный фактор для "я есть".


Проблема в натренированности ума воспринимать неинтересные уму феномены. Нетренированный ум упускает очень многое, поэтому выводы, которые следуют из нетренированного ума - поверхностны и ошибочны. Разумеется, с точки зрения самого нетренированного ума это не так. Нетренированный ум - самоуверен. Это называют наивностью, в активной фазе переходящей в фанатизм, самоубеждение и противодействие противоречащим взглядам. Успокоение ума открывает дорогу внимательности и непредубежденности. Успокоение ума, прекращение надежд и ожиданий - первый шаг к развитию внимательности (праджни)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Проблема в натренированности ума воспринимать неинтересные уму феномены. Нетренированный ум упускает очень многое, поэтому выводы, которые следуют из нетренированного ума - поверхностны и ошибочны. Разумеется, с точки зрения самого нетренированного ума это не так. Нетренированный ум - самоуверен. Это называют наивностью, в активной фазе переходящей в фанатизм, самоубеждение и противодействие противоречащим взглядам. Успокоение ума открывает дорогу внимательности и непредубежденности. Успокоение ума, прекращение надежд и ожиданий - первый шаг к развитию внимательности (праджни)


"Тренированный ум" может увидеть что-то такое, чего не увидит обычный ум. Но это - вопрос практики и тренировки. А есть ли какие-то свидетельства или доказательства сохранения ума во времени, которые мог бы "ухватить" обычный, нетренированный ум?...

----------


## AlexТ

Спасибо за этот пост, БТР.




> Идея о том, что материя независима от сознания - лишь только идея. Она является недоказываемой и неопровергаемой в мире чувств. В нее можно либо верить, либо не верить. ...Когда Вы спите, особенно, когда очень глубоко, Ваше сознание погружается в мир без форм. Когда Вам снятся сны, Ваше сознание погружается в мир форм. Нередко, в это время, в сознание не проникают конструкции мира чувств, либо проникают, но интерпретируются существенно иначе.


Когда я сплю, или кто то спит,  кровать не пропадает, земля остаётся, физические законы (_типа закон гравитации_) действует. Не зная о радиации не изменит действие её.  Можно споткнуться об камень о котором ничего не знал до факта... 

Я когда то сильно задумывался над аргументами Васубандху, и.т.д.  о "только ум".  Но к сожалению они не убедительны.  

Мне кажется что материалистическая т.з. менее проблематична чем идеалистическая. Особенно после опыта под наркозом.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А почему "всё же", разве кто-то тут полагает иначе? %)


Уважаемый Юй Кан, давайте разговоры о лингвистике и семантике перенесем в раздел "Чань и Дзен"  :Wink: . 

Тема ведь интересна сама по себе...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Спасибо за этот пост, БТР.
> 
>  Когда я сплю, или кто то спит,  кровать не пропадает, земля остаётся, физические законы (_типа закон гравитации_) действует. Не зная о радиации не изменит действие её.  Можно споткнуться об камень о котором ничего не знал до факта... 
> 
> Я когда то сильно задумывался над аргументами Васубандху, и.т.д.  о "только ум".  Но к сожалению они не убедительны.  
> 
> Мне кажется что материалистическая т.з. менее проблематична чем идеалистическая. Особенно после опыта под наркозом.


Каждый день мы видим, как солнце ходит туда-сюда... Солнце - маленькое. Мы - большие.

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Тренированный ум" может увидеть что-то такое, чего не увидит обычный ум. Но это - вопрос практики и тренировки. А есть ли какие-то свидетельства или доказательства сохранения ума во времени, которые мог бы "ухватить" обычный, нетренированный ум?...


Это вопрос к привязанностям. Что такое время? Как ум отмечает течение времени? В пространстве ума время - это возникающий и прекращающийся феномен. Возникают отметки изменений. Что-то изменилось - отмечается прохождение времени. Стремление ума к опоре порождает привязанность к повсеместности времени, его универсальности. Другим способом время не порождается. Это вполне может ухватить обычный ум.

Ум не есть отмечаемые феномены. Привязанность к феноменам порождает иллюзию о возникновении и прекращении ума. Это всего лишь вопрос произвольной эрудированности. Есть много разных идей об уме, распространенных в той или иной степени. Это все к вопросу объяснения. Изучение объяснений не имеет отношения к наблюдению.

Неважно, насколько натренирован ум. Он может наблюдать. Главный вопрос - почему нужно наблюдать и за чем нужно наблюдать. Объяснение этого и делает буддизм таким разнообразным и противоречивым.

----------

Дмитрий С (16.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Уважаемый Алекс, "Я есть" не было под наркозом для Вас потому, что во время наркоза не было средств интерпретации Вашего опыта. У некоторых людей даже под глубоким наркозом были такие средства, и они рассказали о том, что они видели. То, что "функция восприятия" молчала в тот период, не означает того, что ее не было. Просто, скажем, в тот период она у Вас имела "нулевое" значение


В время наркоза у меня не было восприятия времени и пространства. Я не мог ничего знать в то время. Может быть я просто забывал каждый момент что происходит. В любом случае, меня интересует то что на сознание можно физически повлиять.

----------


## AlexТ

> Каждый день мы видим, как солнце ходит туда-сюда... Солнце - маленькое. Мы - большие.


Правильно. Прямая палка в воде может _казаться_ кривой. Надо достаточно знать законы оптики и.т.д. и поправлять восприятия. 
Поэтому я считаю что _восприятие не равняется объективной причине восприятия._

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо за этот пост, БТР.
> 
> 
> 
> Когда я сплю, или кто то спит,  кровать не пропадает, земля остаётся, физические законы (_типа закон гравитации_) действует. Не зная о радиации не изменит действие её.  Можно споткнуться об камень о котором ничего не знал до факта... 
> 
> Я когда то сильно задумывался над аргументами Васубандху, и.т.д.  о "только ум".  Но к сожалению они не убедительны.  
> 
> Мне кажется что материалистическая т.з. менее проблематична чем идеалистическая. Особенно после опыта под наркозом.


Когда Вы спите - что такое кровать, земля, физические законы? Понимаете, когда Вы ничего не знаете о мире форм или мире без форм - они так же продолжают действовать, бесчисленные существа в них рождаются и гибнут, все уделы сансары наполнены страданиями. Вы противоставляете аргументам Васубандху другие аргументы, но понимаете ли Вы что именно аргументирует Васубандху? Только ум - не очень прагматичная идея для строительства самолета или употребления на обед плова. Для чего введена эта идея, это объяснение?

Только ум, как и большинство объяснений в Буддизме предназначено для буддийской же практики постижения ума. Наблюдение за всем как за исключительно феноменами ума, чтобы не создавать границ, не удерживать сознание в привычных рамках восприятия, когда упускается все то, о чем говорит Будда и учителя. Вам не нужно пытаться обобщить буддийскую философию на любую деятельность человека, не нужно пытаться сделать Буддизм чем-то универсальным. Это все та же привязанность к хоть чему-то постоянному, все те же надежды и ожидания, все та же соревновательная возня в миру, кто успешнее, лучше.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В время наркоза у меня не было восприятия времени и пространства. Я не мог ничего знать в то время. Может быть я просто забывал каждый момент что происходит. В любом случае, меня интересует то что на сознание можно физически повлиять.


То, что Вы сейчас называете сознанием - это на самом деле цепляние. Цепляние за феномены и убежденность в том, что эти феномены и есть единственно значимое. Вы действительно убеждены, что нет никакого сознания за пределами чувственного восприятия?

Для Вас опыт анестезии стал этаким фетишем, хотя он ничуть не отличается от других случаев увлеченности (захваченности) ума. В практике дзадзен рано или поздно у многих практикующих появляется опыт "потерянного ума". Излишне начитанные практики начинают искать этому оценку - хорошо ли это? Может быть это опыт дхьяны? Плохо ли это? Может быть это дзенская болезнь? Как наблюдать возникновение и прекращение, когда ничего не возникает и не прекращается и даже не обнаруживается сама возможность наблюдать?

Все эти вопросы не очень полезны даже когда соответствующий опыт возникает в практике, а еще менее они полезны для обсуждения вне этого опыта. 

Страсть к рационализации, к оценке - это склонность ума. Что-то необычное, для чего нет никакой оценки - весьма тревожит, становится причиной смятения, неуверенности. Беспристрастность не представляется естественной для ума обитающего в мире чувств. 
Тяга к объяснениям коренится в страсти к оценке. Объяснения нужны чтобы дать оценку. Когда успокаивается тяга к оцениванию, успокаивается и тяга к объяснениям.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Когда Вы спите - что такое кровать, земля, физические законы? Понимаете, когда Вы ничего не знаете о мире форм или мире без форм - они так же продолжают действовать, бесчисленные существа в них рождаются и гибнут, все уделы сансары наполнены страданиями. Вы противоставляете аргументам Васубандху другие аргументы, но понимаете ли Вы что именно аргументирует Васубандху? Только ум - не очень прагматичная идея для строительства самолета или употребления на обед плова. Для чего введена эта идея, это объяснение?
> 
> Только ум, как и большинство объяснений в Буддизме предназначено для буддийской же практики постижения ума. Наблюдение за всем как за исключительно феноменами ума, чтобы не создавать границ, не удерживать сознание в привычных рамках восприятия, когда упускается все то, о чем говорит Будда и учителя. Вам не нужно пытаться обобщить буддийскую философию на любую деятельность человека, не нужно пытаться сделать Буддизм чем-то универсальным. Это все та же привязанность к хоть чему-то постоянному, все те же надежды и ожидания, все та же соревновательная возня в миру, кто успешнее, лучше.


Буддизм, как говорил Линь-цзы, это просто лекарство в определенные моменты времени. Если Вы куда-то свернули с Пути, определенное лекарство поможет Вам понять свои заблуждения...

----------

Won Soeng (16.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правильно. Прямая палка в воде может _казаться_ кривой. Надо достаточно знать законы оптики и.т.д. и поправлять восприятия. 
> Поэтому я считаю что _восприятие не равняется объективной причине восприятия._


Не нужно знать законов оптики, достаточно не цепляться за восприятия отражения и не снижать степень внимательности, чтобы обнаружить саму палку, а не ее отражение. Знать законы оптики - это значит не наблюдать, а изучать выводы из наблюдения других. Это полезно для достижения критериев успеха, принятых в современном обществе, но это не полезно для сохранения внимательности. Всякое знание (джняна) ослабляет внимательность (праджню)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вам не нужно пытаться обобщить буддийскую философию на любую деятельность человека, не нужно пытаться сделать Буддизм чем-то универсальным. Это все та же привязанность к хоть чему-то постоянному, все те же надежды и ожидания, все та же соревновательная возня в миру, кто успешнее, лучше.


А почему нет? Буддийская философия вполне себе обобщается и на повседневную деятельность... Я не думаю, что Будда формулировал все эти сложные концепции только для "внутреннего пользования"  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Объективная причина восприятия - что это такое? Это лишь умозаключение о том, что у восприятия есть постоянная, абсолютная причина. 
Квантовая механика является весьма серьезным вызовом для современных мыслителей. Ее нельзя игнорировать, поскольку она предельна прагматична и основана на наблюдениях. Но ее нельзя и объяснить в рамках других взглядов (механистических или релятивистских)

Квантовые состояния куда больше распространены, чем принято думать вследствие академического образования или общей эрудиции.

Сознание проявляет квантовые эффекты (особенно это заметно в групповых процессах, в психологиях толпы, или стаи). Попробуйте кинуть что-то голубю. Он рванется проверять и в это время в сознании других голубей возникает сигнал - рождается заинтересованность. 

В чем природа квантовых эффектов - в сознании или в материи? Или это признак их взаимозависимости?

Дело в том, что подобные размышления могут заинтересовать сейчас несколько человек на тысячу. Несколько сотен человек из тысячи проигнорируют подобные беседы как скучные и отнимающие их время.

Для таких людей гораздо понятнее другие объяснения. Причем для разных людей - разные. Ученые часто упрощают сделанные выводы, чтобы они были понятны людям не вовлеченным в научную дискуссию. Это называется популяризация. Разные популяризации могут акцентироваться на разных аспектах. Поэтому они могут быть даже противоречивыми, хотя объясняют одно и то же явление.

Верить в науку - это уже не так модно, как было в 20 веке. Сейчас более модно верить в деньги.

----------

Дмитрий С (17.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А почему нет? Буддийская философия вполне себе обобщается и на повседневную деятельность... Я не думаю, что Будда формулировал все эти сложные концепции только для "внутреннего пользования"


"Почему нет" - оправдание для любого устремления. Потому что дукха.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Объективная причина восприятия - что это такое? Это лишь умозаключение о том, что у восприятия есть постоянная, абсолютная причина. 
> Квантовая механика является весьма серьезным вызовом для современных мыслителей. Ее нельзя игнорировать, поскольку она предельна прагматична и основана на наблюдениях. Но ее нельзя и объяснить в рамках других взглядов (механистических или релятивистских)
> 
> Квантовые состояния куда больше распространены, чем принято думать вследствие академического образования или общей эрудиции.
> 
> Сознание проявляет квантовые эффекты (особенно это заметно в групповых процессах, в психологиях толпы, или стаи). Попробуйте кинуть что-то голубю. Он рванется проверять и в это время в сознании других голубей возникает сигнал - рождается заинтересованность. 
> 
> В чем природа квантовых эффектов - в сознании или в материи? Или это признак их взаимозависимости?


Вот, ребята, мне кажется, что квантовая механика и будущие теории камня на камне не оставят от теперешних "объективных концепций". Думаю, первое, что "упадет", это - однонаправленность времени. Практика меня убеждает, что нет ни хрена никакой однонаправленности... Но это - субъективный опыт. Теперь очередь за объективными измерениями и теориями...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> "Почему нет" - оправдание для любого устремления. Потому что дукха.


Я хотел сказать, что философия Будды нейтральна. Она ни "за", ни "против".  Хочешь - применяй ее для нужд буддизма  :Smilie: . Хочешь - используй для сбора урожая на приусадебном участке  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я хотел сказать, что философия Будды нейтральна. Она ни "за", ни "против".  Хочешь - применяй ее для нужд буддизма . Хочешь - используй для сбора урожая на приусадебном участке


Внимательность применима везде. Философия - только ответ на вопрос "зачем мне это надо"

----------


## AlexТ

БТР,

Спасибо за ваши посты.




> В чем природа квантовых эффектов - в сознании или в материи? Или это признак их взаимозависимости?


Насколько я знаю, квантовая механика работает только в определённых рамках, и на квантовом уровне (_суб атомные размеры_).  Эффект КМ на наш мир очень спорный. Конечно раз в 10^100 лет могут быть различные квантовые глюки, но в общем для людей эффект КМ 0 или почти 0. 

Я с большой опаской смотрю когда берут КМ и пытаются применить в другою область говоря "_Квантовая механика доказала что_..." 

Квантовая механика описывает взаимодействия микро частиц на микро уровне и классическую Механику, не отменяет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я когда то сильно задумывался над аргументами Васубандху, и.т.д.  о "только ум".  Но к сожалению они не убедительны.


Она также не убедительна в сравнении с обыденным опытом, подтверждающим зависимость сознания от мозга, как и "Только материя" не убедительна в сравнении с Патичча-самуппадой, объясняющей возникновение сознательной жизни на основе материи. Когда есть сознание (винньяна), только тогда может появиться и нама-рупа, салаятана, пхасса, ведана. Когда есть ведана, появляется жажда (танха). Силы каммы и жажды, поддерживают поток сознания. Вот она взаимозависимость.
Чтобы Вам совладать с сомнениями относительно перерождений, появляющимися из-за того, что в данный момент очевидна зависимость  сознания от функции мозга, предлагаю _"сознание перерождения"_ , обусловленное камма-формирователями, созданными в течении жизни каждым, сравнить с семечком, в котором нет ничего кроме потенции развиться в новое существо. Ну а в период расцвета жизни, когда человек уже сформирован и новые элементы уже не появляются, Вы можете рассматривать его с материалистической т.з., это может помочь пониманию безличности, непостоянства и страдательности. Просто не стоит забывать, что смерть физического тела сама по себе не приводит к Ниббане.




> Мне кажется что материалистическая т.з. менее проблематична чем идеалистическая. Особенно после опыта под наркозом.


У меня тоже был опыт под наркозом. ) И я согласен, что материалистическая т.з. менее проблематична, примерно также как страус засунувший голову в песок быстрее решает проблемы связанные с опасностью, чем если бы он предпринял попытки к бегству. )  Мы ведь с Вами уже обсуждали, что материализм не может объяснить причины появления _сознания = мозга_ и ощущения "Я есть".  Другими словами, без всякой причины и из ничего не могло появится то, что теперь зовётся Алексом и что имеет в себе ощущение "Я есть". Это противоречит действительности, в которой мы не видим ничего беспричинного, даже сознание в вашем случае имеет основание - мозг! )) А если ощущение "Я есть" не имеет причины, то оно может появиться опять и опять. Поэтому только безначально волнующееся может достигнуть вечного покоя, ибо начавшееся волнение предполагало бы нарушенный покой.

----------


## Won Soeng

Алекс, квантовая механика - это набор наблюдений, сведенный в несколько интерпретаций. Да, многие наблюдения сделаны на субатомном уровне - просто потому, что там исследователи столкнулись с необъяснимыми закономерностями. Но в целом, поведение живых существ так же описывается квантовыми закономерностями. Именно это вызвало концепцию наблюдателя на субатомном уровне, а не что-то другое.

Не нужно бояться квантовой механики, тем более, что Вы правы - она ничего не доказывает, а только описывает наблюдения и выводит закономерности. Наука вообще ничего не доказывает, кроме тавтологии (т.е. разрешения внутренних противоречий в какой либо теории). Правильнее говорить, что эксперимент по проверке квантово-механической теории показал то-то и то-то.

Остальное - взгляды и мировоззрение. Квантовую механику часто вспоминают как довод для излишне увлеченных наукой эрудитов, когда те забывают о границах применимости и области достоверности тех или иных закономерностей. Тут правильнее сказать, что наблюдения, сведенные в интерпретации квантовой механики ставят под сомнение многие классические выводы об устройстве мироздания.

И главное, не нужно путать науку с диалектическим материализмом. Наука вовсе не нуждается в философских обоснованиях. Так же как в них не нуждается основа буддийской практики - практика внимательности, праджняпарамита или в терминах палийского канона - сатипаттхана.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей Чернявский, современные исследователи (не люблю абстрактного слова "наука") имеют немало гипотез, и даже теорий, о том, что такое сознание, самоидентификация, мышление, чувства и т.п. А так же о том, как они возникают и на какой основе. С точки зрения материалиста, информация это форма организации материи. И в рамках материализма это практически безупречная формулировка. Нет материи - нет информации.

Проблема материализма лишь в том, что материализм - это совокупность идей и представлений, в которых нет математически ясной и конкретной аксиоматики. Исходные постулаты материализма плохо формализованы и крайне противоречивы. Нужно как минимум определяться с авторами и школой. Чаще всего речь идет о диалектическом материализме, но многие ли уверовавшие в материализм действительно знают о символе своей веры систематически, а не обывательски?

Материализм это форма религиозной веры, по своей сути всего лишь оппонент идеализма. 

Нередко, люди, которые считают себя материалистами, по факту рассмотрения их взглядов оказываются просто сторонниками взглядов Аристотеля, даже не зная о философской оппозиции сторонников Аристотеля и сторонников Геродота. 

Проблема в том, что уровень возникновения сознания в разных теориях весьма произволен. Начиная от умного кванта, минуя эгоистичный ген и следуя вплоть до мыслящей ноосферы.
Локально сознание или нет? Индивидуально или коллективно? 

Есть много вопросов, относительно которых есть весьма нечеткая классификация софий и даже филий. Хотя доходит порой до патий и даже маний.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Главная мысль, которую хотелось бы коротко резюмировать. Не нужно ни отождествлять науку и материализм, ни противоставлять науку другим формам философской мысли. Научный метод инвариантен формам выводов, интерпретаций, обобщений и притязаний. Наука это прежде всего наблюдение. Направлять это наблюдение могут самые разные взгляды и воззрения.

Научный метод исследования классифицирует наблюдаемые феномены как объекты (материя) и их взаимодействие (силы, энергии). При этом, есть стремление найти симметрию (как форму единства) между материей и формами взаимодействия

Научные исследования до сих пор не выявили всей материальной картины взаимодействия. Например, какие материальные переносчики гравитационного взаимодействия? Какова материальная основа взаимодействия запутанных частиц? Что такое виртуальные фотоны и какова полная картина хотя бы одного, широко изученного и применяемого электромагнитного взаимодействия?

Все имеющиеся интерпретации - гипотетические, они лишь пытаются объяснить наблюдаемые феномены и не являются истиной в последней инстанции.

Выявленные закономерности - работают и наблюдаются снова и снова. А вот ответ на вопрос как это происходит - неоднозначен и не окончателен.

Вообще ответ на вопрос почему обычно дается не для постижения истины, а для временного успокоения возникшего любопытства. Почему небо голубое? Я знаю больше ста вариантов ответа, претендующих на окончательную истину. Но из каждого из них, при достаточной пытливости возникают лишь новые почему. Остановка этого любопытства происходит либо от утомления, либо от потери интереса, либо от увлечения другими вопросами.

----------


## AlexТ

> У меня тоже был опыт под наркозом. ) И я согласен, что материалистическая т.з. менее проблематична, примерно также как страус засунувший голову в песок быстрее решает проблемы связанные с опасностью, чем если бы он предпринял попытки к бегству. )  Мы ведь с Вами уже обсуждали, что материализм не может объяснить причины появления _сознания = мозга_ и ощущения "Я есть".


С материалистической установкой развилась технология и медицина. Можно, в некоторых случаях, хорошо снять боль. Например у зубного врача мне вкололи что то и я не ощущал боли когда пилили в кость _(делали имплант_).  С материалистической т.з. легко объяснить. Химия блокировала  импульс от нерва к мозгу, поэтому боль не ощущалась. У меня трудность объяснить это с идеалистической т.з.  А с материалистической т.з. намного легче. *На практике мы видим что изменяя материю, изменяется сознание боли, и.т.д*.  Я пока не научился представить что стенки нет, и пройти сквозь неё. Кстати в снах я без проблемы прохожу сквозь стены которые только снятся. В не спящем состоянии это не работает. *Конечно я пытаюсь на опыте проверить идеализм, не получилось.*

Также к сожалению, у меня было много тяжёлых металлов в крови...  Хоть я медитировал каждый день, в основном по методике Аджхан Брахма,  всё равно сейчас концентрация намного хуже чем 6 лет назад (_я иногда натыкаюсь на объекты в кухне!_) и слишком сильная тревога (_хотя я полностью понимаю что нечего бояться и теоретически знаю "1001" аргументов против тревоги_).  С материалистической т.з. это можно объяснить намного легче чем с идеалистической.

Вообще было бы просто доказать перерождение если бы идеализм был прав. Тогда перерождение это как сон. Если думать о хорошем, то сон будет хороший. Если думать о плохом, то приснятся кошмары. Если полное спокойствие, снов не будет...

----------

Дмитрий С (18.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Научные исследования до сих пор не выявили всей материальной картины взаимодействия. Например, какие материальные переносчики гравитационного взаимодействия?


Ответ что я знаю это то что гравитация искривляет пространство. 




> Какова материальная основа взаимодействия запутанных частиц?


Это и должна обьяснять Квантовая Механика. 





> Что такое виртуальные фотоны и какова полная картина хотя бы одного, широко изученного и применяемого электромагнитного взаимодействия?


Я не знаю, может быть кто то знает, или в будущем физика найдёт ответ. В любом случае, парадоксы на квантовом уровне к нам могут не относиться.




> Выявленные закономерности - работают и наблюдаются снова и снова. А вот ответ на вопрос как это происходит - неоднозначен и не окончателен.


И это хорошо для начала. Интересно было бы знать, как точная наука (_физика, химия, биология, астрономия, математика_) бы продвинулась если бы приняла идеализм за основу?

----------


## Won Soeng

> С материалистической установкой развилась технология и медицина. Можно, в некоторых случаях, хорошо снять боль. Например у зубного врача мне вкололи что то и я не ощущал боли когда пилили в кость _(делали имплант_).  С материалистической т.з. легко объяснить. Химия блокировала  импульс от нерва к мозгу, поэтому боль не ощущалась. У меня трудность объяснить это с идеалистической т.з.  А с материалистической т.з. намного легче. *На практике мы видим что изменяя материю, изменяется сознание боли, и.т.д*.  Я пока не научился представить что стенки нет, и пройти сквозь неё. Кстати в снах я без проблемы прохожу сквозь стены которые только снятся. В не спящем состоянии это не работает. *Конечно я пытаюсь на опыте проверить идеализм, не получилось.*
> 
> Также к сожалению, у меня было много тяжёлых металлов в крови...  Хоть я медитировал каждый день, в основном по методике Аджхан Брахма,  всё равно сейчас концентрация намного хуже чем 6 лет назад (_я иногда натыкаюсь на объекты в кухне!_) и слишком сильная тревога (_хотя я полностью понимаю что нечего бояться и теоретически знаю "1001" аргументов против тревоги_).  С материалистической т.з. это можно объяснить намного легче чем с идеалистической.
> 
> Вообще было бы просто доказать перерождение если бы идеализм был прав. Тогда перерождение это как сон. Если думать о хорошем, то сон будет хороший. Если думать о плохом, то приснятся кошмары. Если полное спокойствие, снов не будет...


Вы зациклены на объяснении. Вы хотите объяснений. При этом Вы довольно упрощенно воспринимаете материализм и еще более упрощенно (я бы сказал - примитивно) - идеализм.

На этом уровне идеализм вообще не противоречит материализму. Идеализм целиком и полностью включает в себя материализм. Каким бы он ни был. Идеализм лишь говорит о том, что сознание не является производной материи, какой бы сложной она ни была. Сознание имманентно материи, на любом возможном уровне. 

При этом, что идеализм, что его крайняя форма - соллипсизм, не являются буддийской философией, хотя и наблюдаются некоторые параллели. 

Западная философия вообще лишь на первый взгляд неплохо коррелирует с восточной. Но на самом деле, сходства обманчивые, очень поверхностные.
Все самостоятельные школы имеют достаточно различий, чтобы их было почти невозможно как-то объединять между собой и противоставлять одну группу школ другой. 
Каждая школа уверяет, что охватывает любые другие школы и добавляет к ним что-то, чего у них нет, при этом устраняя ошибки этих школ.

На практике мы видим, что изменяя материю изменяется восприятие (чувстование). Если верить, что нет сознания помимо чувственного восприятия - то Вы правы. Но какие у Вас основания этому верить?

Ваша тяга к объяснениям понятна. Но она - не обязательна. Вы можете наблюдать то, что не можете объяснить так же хорошо (а то и лучше - с большим увлечением), как и то, что объяснить можете. 
Суть практики - в наблюдении, а не в объяснении наблюдаемого.

----------

Дмитрий С (18.08.2012), Сергей Ч (17.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ответ что я знаю это то что гравитация искривляет пространство.


Это не ответ. Это геометрическая абстракция. Идея, объяснение. Которое может вообще не иметь отношения к действительности, а просто быть удобным объяснением, как когда-то удобным объяснением внутреннего тепла была идея теплорода.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> С точки зрения материалиста, информация это форма организации материи.


Как уже говорилось в одной из тем, сама по себе материя в силу законов природы стремится к простоте, а не к усложнению. ) Поэтому за появлением сложных форм организации материи должны стоять определенные причины, отличные от материи. Глаза, уши и материальные части человеческого тела или вообще материальные предметы внешнего мира, цвета, звуки и т.д. стремятся к прекращению, к покою. Другими словами, каждая дхамма, подверженная быванию ("санскрита") стремится к спасению. Следовательно есть причины, лишающие дхаммы возможности избавиться от рождения-исчезновения и заставляющие волноваться.  Результатом волнения дхамм является эмпирическое, иллюзорное бытие, отдельные личности и их миры. Так или иначе, волнение связано с омрачением или затемнением ("авидья"). 
Достижение успокоения возможно, ибо в каждом субстрате содержатся и те дхаммы, которые являются путем к покою, т.е. чистая "мудрость", различающая суетное от несуетного, и ее спутники.




> Есть много вопросов, относительно которых есть весьма нечеткая классификация софий и даже филий. Хотя доходит порой до патий и даже маний.


В отношении всего этого, как мне кажется, хорошо подходят слова из Саббасава сутты: 

"Это называется чащей воззрений, грудой воззрений, искажением воззрений, спутанностью воззрений, путами воззрений. Скованный путами воззрений, необученный заурядный человек не освобождён от рождения, старения, смерти, от печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния."

----------

Дмитрий С (18.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> И это хорошо для начала. Интересно было бы знать, как точная наука (_физика, химия, биология, астрономия, математика_) бы продвинулась если бы приняла идеализм за основу?


По идее, ничуть не хуже, чем если за основу принимать материализм... Большое число естествоиспытателей прошлого (таких, как Декарт) были идеалистами, а не материалистами. Далеко не все физики - материалисты. Некоторые даже подались в ислам  :Smilie: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как уже говорилось в одной из тем, сама по себе материя в силу законов природы стремится к простоте, а не к усложнению.


Наблюдения показывают, что это не так. В природе есть процессы самоорганизации (это хорошо заметно на примере исследования диссипативных систем)
Вообще говоря, тут работает эффект масштаба в совокупности с принципом относительности.

Допустим, что все процессы стремятся к упрощению, но с разной скоростью. В результате, локально, в каком-нибудь масштабе, на фоне всеобщего упрощения, какие-то процессы будут выглядить как усложнение (более медленное упрощение, чем средняя скорость)
И этот эффект касается всего. В глобальном масштабе, "в среднем", вся вселенная через триллион лет сильно проще, однако, локально, в некотором пространстве, 10% на миллиард лет сложнее, чем остальные 90%
Диссипативный эффект самоорганизации.

----------


## AlexТ

> Как уже говорилось в одной из тем, сама по себе материя в силу законов природы стремится к простоте, а не к усложнению.


Правильно. Но на каком протяжение времени? 
Энтропия также зависит от размера пространства которое после большого взрыва увеличивается. 
Полная "простота" (_heat death_) может наступить далеко за 10^100 лет.   
Пока эпоха развития после большого взрыва которая может развиваться примерно до 10^14 (_сто триллионов_) лет когда новые звезды прекратятся формироваться.

Такие масштабы.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_...verse#Timeline

----------


## AlexТ

> По идее, ничуть не хуже, чем если за основу принимать материализм... Большое число естествоиспытателей прошлого (таких, как Декарт) были идеалистами, а не материалистами. Далеко не все физики - материалисты. Некоторые даже подались в ислам .


Разве Декарт был идеалистом? Декарт о котором я слышал развил теорию о дуализме. Сегодня же, дуализм устаревшая и проблематичная картина мира.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве Декарт был идеалистом? Декарт о котором я слышал развил теорию о дуализме. Сегодня же, дуализм устаревшая и проблематичная картина мира.


Конкретный пример не столь важен, как общая картина. Вы легко найдете ученых придерживающихся самых разных взглядов. Не нужно отождествлять науку и материализм. В конечном итоге вопрос лишь в причинности материализма - они сами по себе, они следствие чего-то вне материи, они фикция и иллюзия или что-то еще стопятнадцатое. Материализм это вера в то, что существует рациональная причина того, что мир таков. Идеализм это вера в то, что мир таков, каким мы его видим и это всего лишь вопрос привычки (склонностей, убеждений). Дуализм это вера в то, что одно и другое есть следствие чего-то третьего. Диалектика это вера в то, что одно и другое - это разные аспекты одного и того же и третьего не дано. 

Но так или иначе, все это лишь вера. Сама наука ни подтверждает, ни отрицает ни основ, ни постулатов, ни выводов этих мировоззренческих установок.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Наблюдения показывают, что это не так. В природе есть процессы самоорганизации (это хорошо заметно на примере исследования диссипативных систем)


Из Википедии: Последние исследования в области «диссипативных структур» позволяют делать вывод о том, что процесс «самоорганизации» происходит гораздо быстрее при наличии в системе внешних и внутренних «шумов». Таким образом, шумовые эффекты приводят к ускорению процесса «самоорганизации».  
Т.е. вполне допустимо говорить о самоорганизации материи в отношении существования  "живых тел" представляющих собой открытые, саморегулирующиеся и самовоспроизводящиеся системы, построенные из биополимеров — белков и нуклеиновых кислот. Наблюдая за своим телом, мы можем видеть как оно функционирует и самоподдерживается без нашего участия ( обновление клеток, заживление ран и т.д.) Но  абсолютизировать диссипативные системы, я думаю не стоит, ибо мы можем видеть, что живое существо состоит исключительно из двух четко отличающихся групп: материи (рупа) и психики (нама). Материя ни при каких условиях не может знать объекты, за это отвечает психика.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, вопрос в том, почему психика не может иметь материальной основы. Более того, вопрос в том, что такое психика - вообще. Разные философские школы имеют разные ответы на этот вопрос. 
Изучать любую систему нужно прежде всего изнутри. Нужно понять внутреннюю мотивацию системы, ее постулаты и логику. 
Оспаривать постулаты - значить постулировать другую систему. Оспаривать постулаты - не значит дискутировать с системой, постулаты которой оспариваются. Это значит разворачивать другую систему. И это не дает возможности сказать, что "мы оспорили другую систему". Нет, по своей сути, это даже незнакомство с той системой. Просто ее игнорирование. 

Умение допускать те или другие постулаты - основа для наблюдательности. Мудрость способна охватывать любое знание. Потому что она есть внимательность и наблюдательность. Знание же есть ограничение мудрости, сужение кругозора. Фокусировка на чем-то весьма продуктивна для более глубоких успехов. Но всякая фокусировка есть причина смежного невежества. Так и работают пять совокупностей, до тех пор, пока не постигается, что всякие устремления - есть следствие неудовлетворенности и причина неудовлетворенности (все санскары - дукха), все возникающее - прекращается (все санскары - аничча), ни в чем нельзя найти надежной опоры (все дхармы - анатта) и нирвана есть единственный покой.

----------


## AlexТ

> Конкретный пример не столь важен, как общая картина. Вы легко найдете ученых придерживающихся самых разных взглядов. Не нужно отождествлять науку и материализм. В конечном итоге вопрос лишь в причинности материализма - они сами по себе, они следствие чего-то вне материи, они фикция и иллюзия или что-то еще стопятнадцатое...Но так или иначе, все это лишь вера. Сама наука ни подтверждает, ни отрицает ни основ, ни постулатов, ни выводов этих мировоззренческих установок.


Наука показывает причинно следственную связь. Конечно мы не можем быть 100% уверены ни в чём, даже что 2+2=4. Конечно ничто не докажет что 2+2=4 a не 5.

Пока факты склоняют к большому взрыву и что материя -> материю. Я не исключаю что сознание это очень сложно организованная материя и что проблема "сознание vs материи" может быть только лингвистической игрой. Такая же бессмысленная игра как "_что и как долго было до начала времени и пространства_".

----------


## Кузьмич

Е-мо-е. Вам не кажется вопрос БЫТИЯ НЕБЫТИЯ идиотским ? Проснитесь, люди!  :Smilie: )

----------

Ersh (17.08.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уважаемый Юй Кан, давайте разговоры о лингвистике и семантике перенесем в раздел "Чань и Дзен" . 
> 
> Тема ведь интересна сама по себе...


Опять правильный уход от ответа, уважаемый Дмитрий С! : )

----------


## Dron

> Е-мо-е. Вам не кажется вопрос БЫТИЯ НЕБЫТИЯ идиотским ? Проснитесь, люди! )


Нормальный вопрос на который есть нормальный ответ.

----------


## Нико

> Е-мо-е. Вам не кажется вопрос БЫТИЯ НЕБЫТИЯ идиотским ? Проснитесь, люди! )


Вот они проснутся от небытия и скажут.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сергей, вопрос в том, почему психика не может иметь материальной основы.


Уважаемые коллеги, что есть материальная основа? Уважаемый BTR как-то высказался по поводу того, что идеализм полностью включает в себя материализм. И я думаю, что он прав. Любые наши высказывания о материи - это все равно _категории_. Мы говорим "стул", но под этой категорией скрывается огромная гора конкретных стульев. Материалисты _вынуждены_ оперировать "идеалистическими" концепциями  :Wink: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот они проснутся от небытия и скажут.


Пусть жизнь научит, пусть жизнь накажет  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нормальный вопрос на который есть нормальный ответ.


Канэчна, нармальный вапрос! А что, вопрос "каков был твой лик до рождения твоих родителей?" более нормальный?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Мы говорим "стул", но под этой категорией скрывается огромная гора конкретных стульев.


Под этой категорией скрывается только одна концепция, называемая в миру "стулом". Это приспособление для сидения, деревянное, железное или изготовленное из других материалов. В Индии чаще из пластмассы. Так получилось, что все согласились с тем, что это стул. Не более того. И ничего конкретного.

----------


## Нико

Небытие -- это то, чего хотят самоубийцы. Конечно, вопрос ненормальный. Ну, ещё и тхеравадины это приписывают Будде. После нирваны.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Под этой категорией скрывается только одна концепция, называемая в миру "стулом". Это приспособление для сидения, деревянное, железное или изготовленное из других материалов. В Индии чаще из пластмассы. Так получилось, что все согласились с тем, что это стул. Не более того. И ничего конкретного.


Концепция-то одна, уважаемая Нико. А конкретных стульев, из которых эта концепция возникла, очень много... Приспособление для сидения, деревянное, это может быть, например, бревно  :Smilie: . А если не деревянное, то это может быть рельса  :Wink: . Вы понимаете, к чему я клоню?

----------


## Нико

> Концепция-то одна, уважаемая Нико. А конкретных стульев, из которых эта концепция возникла, очень много... Приспособление для сидения, деревянное, это может быть, например, бревно . А если не деревянное, то это может быть рельса . Вы понимаете, к чему я клоню?



Я-то понимаю. Можно сидеть и на камне. Просто приспособление для временного сидения. Но это же не стул! И рельса -- не стул.. Так что стулом называют нечто, что соответствует ярлыку "стул". Вы же, бреясь по утрам, не будете свой подбородок камнем скрести, а пойдёте и купите бритву.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я-то понимаю. Можно сидеть и на камне. Просто приспособление для временного сидения. Но это же не стул! И рельса -- не стул.. Так что стулом называют нечто, что соответствует ярлыку "стул". Вы же, бреясь по утрам, не будете свой подбородок камнем скрести, а пойдёте и купите бритву.


Несомненно, я куплю именно бритву, уважаемая Нико. Но Вы тоже не станете довольствоваться стулом, а присядете на диван  :Wink: .

----------


## Нико

> Несомненно, я куплю именно бритву, уважаемая Нико. Но Вы тоже не станете довольствоваться стулом, а присядете на диван .


Разница в том, что я не стану диван называть стулом.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Разница в том, что я не стану диван называть стулом.


А я не стану диван называть диваном  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Уважаемые коллеги, что есть материальная основа? Уважаемый BTR как-то высказался по поводу того, что идеализм полностью включает в себя материализм. И я думаю, что он прав. Любые наши высказывания о материи - это все равно _категории_. Мы говорим "стул", но под этой категорией скрывается огромная гора конкретных стульев. Материалисты _вынуждены_ оперировать "идеалистическими" концепциями .


Под материей, я подразумеваю причины независящие от конкретного сознания которые могут быть наблюдаемы 2мя и больше наблюдателями. 
Некоторые идеалисты говорят что всё зависит от сознания, что на опыте опровергается...

Можно споткнуться об камень о котором вы не знали до того как споткнулись. Вы не воображаете камень а потом спотыкаетесь. Даже не сознавая, можно споткнуться. 

Когда кто то спит, мы видим что кровать не исчезает. Когда тот человек просыпается, кровать находиться там же и этот человек не провалился сквозь землю. Классические законы физики,и.т.д. действуют независимо от наблюдающего.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Уважаемые коллеги, что есть материальная основа?


То, что позволяет отличить стул-под-моей-задницей от концепции стула.




> Уважаемый BTR как-то высказался по поводу того, что идеализм полностью включает в себя материализм.


Идеализм не включает в себя основную идею материализма ))

----------


## Александар

Нико: "...Ну, ещё и тхеравадины это приписывают Будде. После нирваны."
    Топпер, Зом и другие долбят из темы в тему этот и похожие вопросы, ну никак не продолбят броню нахватавшихся понятий учения(верхушек), и мнящих себя знатоками. Вообще-то, лучше им составить список бессмысленных(идиотских) вопросов, и при возникновении подобных - отправлять по ссылке.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Под материей, я подразумеваю причины независящие от конкретного сознания которые могут быть наблюдаемы 2мя и больше наблюдателями. 
> Некоторые идеалисты говорят что всё зависит от сознания, что на опыте опровергается...
> 
> Можно споткнуться об камень о котором вы не знали до того как споткнулись. Вы не воображаете камень а потом спотыкаетесь. Даже не сознавая, можно споткнуться. 
> 
> Когда кто то спит, мы видим что кровать не исчезает. Когда тот человек просыпается, кровать находиться там же и этот человек не провалился сквозь землю. Классические законы физики,и.т.д. действуют независимо от наблюдающего.


Это все "кажущаяся объективность", уважаемый Алекс. Наблюдатели, будь их один, два или миллион, лишь имеют сходные инструменты наблюдения, - посему им кажется, что "наблюдаемое" реально существует. Вы видите снег, и у вас, и у ваших знакомых в Канаде не вызывает сомнения тот факт, что снег существует. Но есть северные народы, у которых нет категории "снег". У них - совершенно _различные_ понятия "снег зимой", "снег летом", "талый снег", и т. д. Если слой за слоем снимать уровни абстрагирования, то не останется _ничего_ "объективного", даже стула, на котором сидит Денис  :Wink: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Можно споткнуться об камень о котором вы не знали до того как споткнулись. Вы не воображаете камень а потом спотыкаетесь. Даже не сознавая, можно споткнуться.


Это классический пример (только не с камнем, а с ализарином в дегте, - Ленин приводил, критикуя Маха и Авенариуса), но он ничего не доказывает. Я приводил пример с компьютером. В нем зашита программа, выдающая "резальтаты наблюдения". Скажем, компьютер "знает", что 2 плюс 2 = 4, потому, что много раз делал такое "наблюдение". А если на вход подать миллион плюс два миллиона, он выдаст 3 миллиона и "удивится", ибо "раньше" такого результата не было. Если наблюдаемое "зашито" в наблюдателе, то ни о какой "объективности" речи быть не может. А то, что 2 или 10 компьютеров выдадут тот же результат, говорит лишь о том, что в них работают одинаковые (или сходные) программы.

----------


## AlexТ

> Это все "кажущаяся объективность", уважаемый Алекс.


Она регулярно случается следуя причинно-следственному потоку, и мы можем использовать это с высокой вероятностью. 




> Наблюдатели, будь их один, два или миллион, лишь имеют сходные инструменты наблюдения, - посему им кажется, что "наблюдаемое" реально существует. Вы видите снег, и у вас, и у ваших знакомых в Канаде не вызывает сомнения тот факт, что снег существует. Но есть северные народы, у которых нет категории "снег". У них - совершенно _различные_ понятия "снег зимой", "снег летом", "талый снег", и т. д. Если слой за слоем снимать уровни абстрагирования, то не останется _ничего_ "объективного", даже стула, на котором сидит Денис .


То что одно и тоже называется разными словами не означает что того нет.  Снег  этой такой то вид материи который находиться в таких то условий, и имеет такие то качества.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> То, что позволяет отличить стул-под-моей-задницей от концепции стула.
> 
> Идеализм не включает в себя основную идею материализма ))


И "стул", и "моя", и "задница" - это абстракции, которые формировались у нас долгое время, начиная с раннего детства  :Smilie: . Самая фундаментальная из них - "моя"  :Wink: 

Основная идея материализма тоже формулируется с помощью категорий (таких, как весьма туманная категория "материя"), поэтому в каком-то смысле идеализм действительно "включает" материализм. А что такое "материя"? Кто ее видел? Материалисты - большие мистики  :Wink: .

----------


## AlexТ

> Это классический пример (только не с камнем, а с ализарином в дегте, - Ленин приводил, критикуя Маха и Авенариуса), но он ничего не доказывает. Я приводил пример с компьютером. В нем зашита программа, выдающая "резальтаты наблюдения". Скажем, компьютер "знает", что 2 плюс 2 = 4, потому, что много раз делал такое "наблюдение". А если на вход подать миллион плюс два миллиона, он выдаст 3 миллиона и "удивится", ибо "раньше" такого результата не было. Если наблюдаемое "зашито" в наблюдателе, то ни о какой "объективности" речи быть не может. А то, что 2 или 10 компьютеров выдадут тот же результат, говорит лишь о том, что в них работают одинаковые (или сходные) программы.



Я думаю что есть правила почему 2+2 = 4.  И 2+2 всегда будет 4 в таких-то условиях. 

У считаю что есть разница между объективной причиной и название или интерпретации её. 
Как сахар можно назвать "соль", но сладкий вкус это не изменить, а назвав соль "сахаром" не сделает соль сладкой, так и с другими вещами.

----------


## Greedy

> Снег  этой такой то вид материи который находиться в таких то условий, и имеет такие то качества.


Что именно из того, что Вы называете снегом является "снегом"?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Она регулярно случается следуя причинно-следственному потоку, и мы можем использовать это с высокой вероятностью.


Я приводил пример с компьютером. Вы можете с большой вероятностью получать один и тот же результат - 3 миллиона. Ну и что?

----------


## AlexТ

> Что именно из того, что Вы называете снегом является "снегом"?


Например:

_Снег — форма атмосферных осадков, состоящая из мелких кристаллов льда. Относится к обложным осадкам, выпадающим на земную поверхность._ [1]

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я думаю что есть правила почему 2+2 = 4.  И 2+2 всегда будет 4 в таких-то условиях. 
> 
> У считаю что есть разница между объективной причиной и название или интерпретации её. 
> Как сахар можно назвать "соль", но сладкий вкус это не изменить, а назвав соль "сахаром" не сделает соль сладкой, так и с другими вещами.


Как Вы сами понимаете, дорогой Алекс, все это не доказывает истинность материализма. То, что кажется Вам реальным, всегда может сыграть с Вами злую шутку. Во сне Вы очень часто принимаете все за реальность, а по пробуждении все это Вам кажется чушью...

Логически и экспериментально-научно невозможно доказать преимущество материализма над идеализмом и наоборот. Какие-бы вы ни приводили аргументы, я смогу без особого труда приводить контраргументы. 

Например, я уже не раз говорил, - Вы, наверно, не обратили внимания, - рассмотрим такую немного утрированную гипотезу: "Наблюдаемое запрограммировано в наблюдателе, как результаты вычислений в компьютере". Попробуйте ее опровергнуть  :Wink: . Это как в фильме "Матрица"  :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> _Снег — форма атмосферных осадков, состоящая из мелких кристаллов льда. Относится к обложным осадкам, выпадающим на земную поверхность._ [1]


Вам уже указывали, что таким подходом Вам нет нужды в Учении Будды.
Будда учил страданию и прекращению страдания. Но для Вас этих феноменов не существует. Для Вас существуют электро-химические процессы в мозгу и только, и нет никакого личностного переживания.

А Учение Будды работает исключительно с личностным переживанием.
И до того момента, пока Вы честно не признаетесь себе, что "моя нога болит", "я страдаю из-за этой боли", Учение Будды для Вас будет чем-то отстранённым от реальности.

Учение Будды практически не затрагивает то, из чего состоит снег, или какие физические процессы происходят в организме, когда он болеет. Речь идёт исключительно только о переживаниях.
Если же Вы свои переживания не отрицаете, то необходимо их признать такими, какие они есть, болезненные ли они или приятные, или нейтральные.
И исследовать сферу этих переживаний.

Если только повторение "боль - это электро-химия мозга" позволяет Вам не испытывать боль, когда она возникает.

----------


## AlexТ

> Как Вы сами понимаете, дорогой Алекс, все это не доказывает истинность материализма. То, что кажется Вам реальным, всегда может сыграть с Вами злую шутку. ...Например, я уже не раз говорил, - Вы, наверно, не обратили внимания, - рассмотрим такую немного утрированную гипотезу: "Наблюдаемое запрограммировано в наблюдателе, как результаты вычислений в компьютере". Попробуйте ее опровергнуть . Это как в фильме "Матрица"


Да, можно придумать неопровержимые гипотезы типа "_мир и абсолютно все мысли это иллюзия_"  или "_мир появился 5 минут назад со всеми костями динозавров, старыми людьми и обьектами, и ваша память о всей вашей жизни._"  

Эти гипотезы не научны, не опровергаемые, и далее,  как мы можем их использовать в жизни?




> Как Вы сами понимаете, дорогой Алекс, все это не доказывает истинность материализма. То, что кажется Вам реальным, всегда может сыграть с Вами злую шутку. Во сне Вы очень часто принимаете все за реальность, а по пробуждении все это Вам кажется чушью...


Мне когда то нравились аргументы Васубандху о сне.  

Как я вижу разницу. Во сне если вы знаете что спите, вы можете полностью контролировать воображаемый мир. 
В реальной материалистическом мире, мы не можем это делать при помощи воображения. Я не могу вообразить золото в руке и продать это. Во сне, воображение это граница.

----------


## AlexТ

> Будда учил страданию и прекращению страдания. Но для Вас этих феноменов не существует.


Боль и страдание конечно есть. Вопрос в причине этого, и что это такое. 

Долгое изучение Дхаммы может изменять функцию нейронов в мозгу которое ведёт к уменьшению страдания.

----------


## Greedy

> Как я вижу разницу. Во сне если вы знаете что спите, вы можете полностью контролировать воображаемый мир. 
> В реальной материалистическом мире, мы не можем это делать при помощи воображения. Я не могу вообразить золото в руке и продать это. Во сне, воображение это граница.


Заметьте, что *если во сне мы знаем, что спим*.
Наяву же *мы не знаем, каков мир на самом деле*, отсюда и различие. У нас могут быть только предположения, мысли, теории о том, чем является мир. Но это равносильно тому, что во сне мы рассуждаем, как быстрее добраться в какое-то место. В этом нет знания, каков мир (или что это сон). В этом исключительно цепляние к воспринимаемой в данный момент действительности, размышления на тему внутренних взаимоотношений в ней.

----------

Дмитрий С (19.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Заметьте, что *если во сне мы знаем, что спим*.
> Наяву же *мы не знаем, каков мир на самом деле*, отсюда и различие. У нас могут быть только предположения, мысли, теории о том, чем является мир. Но это равносильно тому, что во сне мы рассуждаем, как быстрее добраться в какое-то место. В этом нет знания, каков мир (или что это сон). В этом исключительно цепляние к воспринимаемой в данный момент действительности, размышления на тему внутренних взаимоотношений в ней.


Почему сейчас мы не можем узнать какой мир (_можно тут вставить то или иное учение_) и контролировать мир как сон? Потому что явления в миру, например кусок золота, зависят от причин независимых от вашего ума.

Если во сне вы видете кусок золота так как воображаете это, то в материальном мире вы это сделать не можете так как  видиние золота не зависит от вашего воображения. То есть, имеет материальную причину.

----------


## Greedy

> Боль и страдание конечно есть. Вопрос в причине этого, и что это такое.


Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос, надо изучать восприятие, а не воспринимаемые объекты.
Можно сколько угодно описывать механизмы физического разрушения тканей в ноге, но они ничего не скажут о том, как ощущаемая боль воспринимается.
Нужно именно в момент, когда боль явственно ощущается, исследовать, что она собой представляет. Есть ли в ней то, что является самой болью, её сутью. И дальше уже исходить из этих личных результатов, из полученного таким образом опыта.

----------


## Greedy

> Почему сейчас мы не можем узнать какой мир (_можно тут вставить то или иное учение: Мадхамака, Абхидхамма, Читтаматра и.т.д_) и контролировать мир как сон?


Потому что мы этим не занимаемся. Мы поглощены цеплянием за воспринимаемые объекты. Мы поглощены видением куска золота и анализом того, каким образом этот кусок золота возник.
Мы не смотрим на то, как возникает восприятие, какие причины формируют восприятие, что, вообще, такое восприятие. А если же мы зададимся такими вопросами, то нам станет безразлично, материален или идеален мир.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, можно придумать неопровержимые гипотезы типа "_мир и абсолютно все мысли это иллюзия_"  или "_мир появился 5 минут назад со всеми костями динозавров, старыми людьми и обьектами, и ваша память о всей вашей жизни._"  
> 
> Эти гипотезы не научны, не опровергаемые, и далее,  как мы можем их использовать в жизни?
> 
> Мне когда то нравились аргументы Васубандху о сне.  
> 
> Как я вижу разницу. Во сне если вы знаете что спите, вы можете полностью контролировать воображаемый мир. 
> В реальной материалистическом мире, мы не можем это делать при помощи воображения. Я не могу вообразить золото в руке и продать это. Во сне, воображение это граница.


В моей "примитивной" гипотезе я не говорил о том, что мир "появился" 5 мин назад. Скорее, я говорю, что мир "вычисляется" каждое мгновение (см. пример с компьютером). В терминах буддизма или даже индуизма я мог бы сказать, что мир "прорастает из самскар" каждое мгновение... А самскары можно сравнить с компьютерной программой. У меня есть весьма "научные" доводы в пользу этой гипотезы. Вот на улице Вас окликнул незнакомый человек. Через секудну Вы уже знаете, кто это и почему Вас окликнул. Из еле заметных вибраций звука возникла целая сложная ситуация, включающая прошлое, настоящее и будущее... В соответствии с определенными программами в Вашем уме. Почему бы в соответствии с такими же программами не возникать камням, деревьям и т .д.?  :Smilie: 

По поводу сна, я лишь хотел отметить _ощущение_ реальности. А то, что во сне можно сделать все, что угодно, не факт... Я много практиковал с осознанными сновидениями, и могу сказать, что изменять реальность во сне не просто. Часто во сне не получается сделать какие-то простые вещи, которые можно просто сделать в состоянии бодрствования...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если во сне вы видете кусок золота так как воображаете это, то в материальном мире вы это сделать не можете так как  видиние золота не зависит от вашего воображения. То есть, имеет материальную причину.


Это далеко не так, уважаемый Алекс. Мы все время "галлюцинируем" в течение дня. Все время "дорисовываем" огромные куски реальности, иногда совершенно искажая образы своим воображением в состоянии бодрствования. Есть хороший древнеиндийский пример, который я уже где-то приводил. Вы видите веревку, но Вам кажется, что это змея. И такое случается сплошь и рядом, начиная с элементраных концепций (типа веревки) и заканчивая сложными психическими построениями... Смею предположить, что как такового, состояния бодрствования не существует. Оно определяется интенсивностью бета-волн мозга, но даже в течение дня интенсивность альфа-, тета- и дельта-волн сильно меняется. А с ней меняется и наше восприятие "мира".

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Мы не смотрим на то, как возникает восприятие, какие причины формируют восприятие, что, вообще, такое восприятие. А если же мы зададимся такими вопросами, то нам станет безразлично, материален или идеален мир.


В любом случае физическое это одна из необходимых причин, и на этом принципе была создана анестезия, и.т.д.

----------


## AlexТ

> Это далеко не так, уважаемый Алекс. Мы все время "галлюцинируем" в течение дня. Все время "дорисовываем" огромные куски реальности, иногда совершенно искажая образы своим воображением в состоянии бодрствования.


Но мы не изменяем объективный мир. Я не могу вообразить кусок золота а потом его продать. Во сне это можно.




> Есть хороший древнеиндийский пример, который я уже где-то приводил. Вы видите веревку, но Вам кажется, что это змея.


Наше неправильное восприятие мира не меняют мир.  

Хорошо помнить о Дхамме и не страдать там где можно не страдать.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> В любом случае физическое это одна из необходимых причин, и на этом принципе была создана анестезия, и.т.д.


Очень многие физические и другие открытия произошли вовсе не благодаря материалистической платформе. Даже многие "прикладники" были идеалистами. Только сегодня смотрел интересную передачу об отце американской атомной бобмы Роберте Оппенгеймере. Он очень увлекался индуизмом. Прочитал Бхагават-гиту в оригинале...

Я не вижу никакой связи между материализмом и фундаментальной наукой... Между материализмом и политикой вижу.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Но мы не изменяем объективный мир. Я не могу вообразить кусок золота а потом его продать. Во сне это можно.
> 
> Наше неправильное восприятие мира не меняют мир.  
> 
> Хорошо помнить о Дхамме и не страдать там где можно не страдать.


Все дело в конвенциях, уважаемый Алекс. То, что люди _договорились_ (сознательно или бессознательно) считать таким-то, вовсе не значит, что оно такое и есть...

В состоянии бодрствования это не только можно, но это постоянно и делается  :Smilie: . Вместо золота продается что-то другое, или золото худшего качества. А причина этого в том, что золото - это не то, что Вы знаете непосредственно, а то, что Вам о нем рассказали и Вы о нем прочитали. Сейчас Вы верите, что Земля вращается вокруг Солнца, и что во Вселенной есть Черные дыры, только потому, что пока что так считается. Через тысячу лет, вполне возможно, будут совсем другие категории и конвенции  :Smilie: .

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Но мы не изменяем объективный мир.


Мой личный опыт говорит о том, что того, что мы подразумеваем под "объективным миром", не существует. Упрощенно я бы сказал так (подчеркиваю, что это лишь метафора): то, что мы понимаем под "объективным миром", есть лишь прокручивание определенных фильмов в соответствии с программами нашего ума. И мы на самом деле все время изменяем этот мир. 

Но логический спор об этом ничего не даст. Вы же видите, что на один аргумент с одной стороны всегда найдутся три аргумента с другой.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но мы не изменяем объективный мир. Я не могу вообразить кусок золота а потом его продать. Во сне это можно.
> 
> 
> 
> Наше неправильное восприятие мира не меняют мир.  
> 
> Хорошо помнить о Дхамме и не страдать там где можно не страдать.


Алекс, это просто цепляние. Человек из момента в момент тащит совокупности, поэтому не способен видеть другие моменты, ведь там нет того, чем он хочет быть. Слепой говорит: цвет это выдумка, я много раз проверял. Сначала нужно избавиться от немощи дхармадхату

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, это просто цепляние.


в том то и дело что я проверяю ту или иную теорию, и пока эмпирически философский материализм работает и хорошо объясняет некоторые вещи.

----------


## AlexТ

> Мой личный опыт говорит о том, что того, что мы подразумеваем под "объективным миром", не существует...


Если вместо "_объективный мир_"  поставить "_причины не зависимы от сознания_" , то вы согласитесь? 
Кстати, я смотрю на эти посты как на разговор, а не как спор.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если вместо "_объективный мир_"  поставить "_причины не зависимы от сознания_" , то вы согласитесь? 
> Кстати, я смотрю на эти посты как на разговор, а не как спор.


Я тоже рассматриваю это как интересный разговор. Логический спор ничего не даст...

Нет, уважаемый Алекс, я не соглашусь, что есть что-то вне ума. Все есть ум. Пока я не видел ничего, что могло бы это опровергнуть...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если вместо "_объективный мир_"  поставить "_причины не зависимы от сознания_" , то вы согласитесь?


Как я понимаю, Вас смущают "другие", которые дают якобы объективную информацию, договорившись между собой. Но "другие" не существуют вне Вашего ума ("Алмазная сутра"  :Smilie: ).

----------


## AlexТ

> Как я понимаю, Вас смущают "другие", которые дают якобы объективную информацию, договорившись между собой. Но "другие" не существуют вне Вашего ума ("Алмазная сутра" ).


*Как другой человек может вас научить тому что вы не знаете?* Подумайте. Если другой человек это проэкция вашего ума, то нового выучить не возможно. Но это  не так. Вы не знаете что Алекс напишет, и я не знаю как вы на это ответите.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> *Как другой человек может вас научит тому что вы не знаете?* Подумайте. Если другой человек это проэкция вашего ума, то нового выучит не возможно. Но это  не так.


Есть "малый ум" и "большой ум". Как я понимаю, пока над нами имеет власть неведение, мы во власти "малого ума", который отделен от большого этим самым неведением. Когда "малый ум" осознает, что он ничем не отличается от большого, проблемы исчезают. Для малого ума "другие" - не проекция, а реально существующие отдельные индивидуумы. Они же - проекции "большого ума".

----------


## Mercury

Небытие ? Как может бытие понять что такое небытие ?
Как может небытие вообще что-то понять, оно ж не может думать?

Есть такой термин в буддизме - взаимозависимость. Вы можете понять, что существуете , если нет вокруг никого подобного вам ? 
Вот и получается , что все существуют и не существуют одновременно, как Кот Шрёдингера

----------

Дмитрий С (19.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Таким образом, пока мы отождествляем себя с "малым умом", нас можно учить, мы можем "спасать" и т. д. Но при осознании "большого ума" некому учиться и некому спасать. Потому что это осознание и есть полное "обучение" и "спасение" живых существ.

----------


## Won Soeng

> в том то и дело что я проверяю ту или иную теорию, и пока эмпирически философский материализм работает и хорошо объясняет некоторые вещи.


Он их не объясняет, а только описывает. Обьяснений можно найти сколько угодно, но что это дает? Зачем нужны объяснения?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> *Как другой человек может вас научить тому что вы не знаете?*


Пока мы отождествляем себя с "малым умом", другой человек может помочь нам вспомнить то, что мы уже знаем, но не осознаем.

----------


## AlexТ

> Есть "малый ум" и "большой ум".


Это два разных ума? Или один ум? Если два ума, то это значит что два человека. Если один ум то получается странно, как можно что то знать и не знать одновременно?  Или ум знает, или не знает. Третьего не дано.

----------


## AlexТ

> Он их не объясняет, а только описывает. Обьяснений можно найти сколько угодно, но что это дает? Зачем нужны объяснения?


Да. Описание. Но оно проверяемо, можно делать выводы и его можно использовать (_например: анестезия_). 

Также более правдоподобно то что камень был там и я о него споткнулся чем различные идеалистические объяснения.

----------


## AlexТ

> Как может бытие понять что такое небытие ?


Правильный вывод.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это два разных ума? Или один ум? Если два ума, то это значит что два человека. Если один ум то получается странно, как можно что то знать и не знать одновременно?  Или ум знает, или не знает. Третьего не дано.


Смотрите, есть земля и холмы на ней. Земля - это большой ум, холм - малый ум. Разные ли это вещи? И да, и нет. Все это - земля. В то же время холм - это нечто особенное, составленное из земли. Таким образом, принципиальной границы между большим и малым умом нет. Но и отрицать индивидуальные особенности малого ума нельзя.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да. Описание. Но оно проверяемо, можно делать выводы и его можно использовать (_например: анестезия_). 
> 
> Также более правдоподобно то что камень был там и я о него споткнулся чем различные идеалистические объяснения.


Но кто сказал, что этот камень не есть результат работы определенной программы Вашего ума? Механизмы формирования ощущений, восприятий, концепций и логического мышления - это своего рода программы...

Очевидность - не панацея. Учение Будды далеко не очевидно. Мне иногда приходится часами слушать доводы за то, чтобы "получать от жизни побольше удовольствий", следовать естественным природным механизмам естественного отбора (отбери, иначе отберут у тебя; дави слабого; уступай сильному и т. д.).

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Или ум знает, или не знает. Третьего не дано.


Ум - это не один монолитный кусок. Современная психология, оперирующая понятиями сознания и бессознательного, накопала множество интересных вещей. Был такой известный гипнотерапевт Мильтон Эриксон, который строил свою работу с пациентами таким образом, чтобы обращаться не просто к сознанию и бессознательному _по-разному_, а также и к разным уровням бессознательного... Так что можно одно знать на одном уровне, другое - на другом. Психология в этом смысле, в отличие от физики, делает только первые шаги.

----------


## AlexТ

Вот как я думаю. Извините за повтор:
Можно споткнутся о камень. Можно выпить чай в котором яд, при этом не зная что там яд, и отравиться. Когда я сплю или под наркозом, тело или кровать не исчезают.  Также радиация может подействовать на нас, знаем мы об этом или нет.  

Конечно, когда я похоже разговаривал с феноменалистом/идеалистом то он повторял что "_и это моё восприятие..._" .

Вопрос в том, а какие причины для этих восприятие? Что, я действительно захотел упасть или отравиться? 

Почему я не могу сейчас изменив восприятие изменить мир? Например вырасти намного, или стать моложе, здоровей, богатым, и.т.д.? Потому что причины на это не лежат только в уме!

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот как я думаю. Извините за повтор:
> Можно споткнутся о камень. Можно выпить чай в котором яд, при этом не зная что там яд, и отравиться. Когда я сплю или под наркозом, тело или кровать не исчезают.  Также радиация может подействовать на нас, знаем мы об этом или нет.  
> 
> Конечно, когда я похоже разговаривал с феноменалистом/идеалистом то он повторял что "_и это моё восприятие..._" .
> 
> Вопрос в том, а какие причины для этих восприятие? Что, я действительно захотел упасть или отравиться? 
> 
> Почему я не могу сейчас изменив восприятие изменить мир? Например вырасти намного, или стать моложе, здоровей, богатым, и.т.д.? Потому что причины на это не лежат только в уме!


Дело в том, уважаемый Алекс, что, если отождествлять себя со своим телом, то дальше Вы будете всецело в плену жесткого материализма. Любые "идеалистические" доводы будут Вам казаться странными и нелепыми. Думаю, в этом вся трудность. Если полностью отождествить себя с телом, то я не вижу другого пути, кроме признания материалистической картины мира. Но ведь изначальная гипотеза о таком отождествлении _не обязательно верна_.

Вы не видели, как маленький ребенок начинает формировать понятия "моя рука", "моя нога"? Он сначала так не думает. Он берет одну руку другой, трясет ее, потом, засовывает ногу в рот. Он постепенно _учится_ признавать или не признавать что-то _своим_...

----------


## AlexТ

> (отбери, иначе отберут у тебя; дави слабого; уступай сильному и т. д.).


К сожалению Самсара не совершена. Или вы кушаете или вас кушают. Даже если человек вегетарианец, то всё равно, насекомые гибнут. 

Задача босса платить по минимуму а заставлять вас работать по максимуму... И.т.д.

----------


## Дмитрий С

По поводу "отождествлений", один дзенский мастер привел такой пример: "Вы слышите, как поет птица. Вы думаете, что она поет где-то там, на крыше. Вы здесь, а птица - там. Но это - неправильное понимание. Когда птица поет, это, на самом деле, Вы поете  :Smilie: ". Это пример _другого_ отождествления.

----------


## AlexТ

> Дело в том, уважаемый Алекс, что, если отождествлять себя со своим телом,


Тело не Я, оно принадлежит природе.  Тело это переваренная и усвоенная пища которая была взята извне. В конце концов и это тело будет пища для червей.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Тело не Я, оно принадлежит природе.  Тело это переваренная и усвоенная пища которая была взята извне. В конце концов и это тело будет пища для червей.


Тогда придется сдвинуться с материализма хотя бы частично  :Smilie: .

----------


## AlexТ

> Тогда придется сдвинуться с материализма хотя бы частично .


Объясните пожалуйста что вы имеете ввиду. Кстати материализм лучше сходится с Анатта.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Объясните пожалуйста что вы имеете ввиду.


Я имел ввиду, что слишком жестко связывать "я" и телесные феномены (включая анестезию и т. д.) не обязательно. Я - это и птица, которая поет. И даже, возможно, камень, о который Вы споткнулись  :Smilie: . И даже я, в данный момент оперирующий общими с Вами категориями. Так как часть Вас есть сейчас во мне, а часть меня - в Вас...

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я имел ввиду, что слишком жестко связывать "я" и телесные феномены (включая анестезию и т. д.) не обязательно. Я - это и птица, которая поет. И даже, возможно, камень, о который Вы споткнулись . И даже я, в данный момент оперирующий общими с Вами категориями. Так как часть Вас есть сейчас во мне, а часть меня - в Вас...


Для выражении мысли, приходиться использовать термины. Конечно никогда я в этой дискуссии Атта не подразумевал. Просто что бы сказать о разнице между телами, приходиться использовать имена и местоимения. 

 Поскольку "Я" нет, то не корректно сказать что "Я и Птица одно, или разное".

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Для выражении мысли, приходиться использовать термины. Конечно никогда я в этой дискуссии Атта не подразумевал. Просто что бы сказать о разнице между телами, приходиться использовать имена и местоимения. 
> 
>  Поскольку "Я" нет, то не корректно сказать что "Я и Птица одно, или разное".


Я же об этом и говорю! С одной стороны, "Я" и "Птица" - одно, с другой стороны - разное. И ввиду этой неоднозначности мы и не можем говорить об отдельном атмане.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я же об этом и говорю! С одной стороны, "Я" и "Птица" - одно, с другой стороны - разное. И ввиду этой неоднозначности мы и не можем говорить об отдельном атмане.


"_Алекс, птица_" как конкретные куски плоти, разные. Души нет.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> "_Алекс, птица_" как конкретные куски плоти, разные. Души нет.


Плоть разная, но если Вы сосредоточитесь на пении птицы как следует, то не будет разницы между Вами и птицей... Вы осознаете птицу как часть большого ума. Птица как отдельное существо есть до того момента, пока есть Вы как отдельное существо.

----------


## AlexТ

> Плоть разная, но если Вы сосредоточитесь на пении птицы как следует, то не будет разницы между Вами и птицей... Вы осознаете птицу как часть большого ума. Птица как отдельное существо есть до того момента, пока есть Вы как отдельное существо.


Разница в телах, например. Также в умственных функциях и.т.д.

----------


## Mercury

Похоже вы спорите , где живет ум. 
Ну как посмотреть, ведь ум и информация им потребляемая - это можно считать одним целым. 
Точнее одно целое - процесс потребления. 
Тогда получается для ума не или чтото существует или чтото он еще не знает. 
То, что он не знает и есть небытие.
Но это не пустота. Это тот самый Кот . Возможно Чеширский. 
Вывод - сознание не способно найти небытие, так как ища , оно все делает бытием.

Гдето такой бред.

----------


## AlexТ

> Похоже вы спорите , где живет ум.


Ударите по стене, ум не изменится. Ударьте хорошо по голове... Ум изменится. Стенка и мозг находятся в пространстве...

Зависит ли  ум от еды? Попробуйте голодать...


Сознание небытие не может сознать в том смысле что любой акт сознавания это уже не небытие. Поэтому нужно делать правильный выбор.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Разница в телах, например. Также в умственных функциях и.т.д.


Таким образом, опять возникает вопрос "я". Ведь, как мы уже договорились с помощью Будды и других великих, ни тело, ни умственные функции не составляют и не исчерпывают "я". Чтобы сказать, что птица - это не "я", нужно иметь фиксированное "я", с которым можно сравнить птицу. Но при глубоком исследовании никакого фиксированного "я", независимого от других "я" и "оно", мы не обнаруживаем... Следовательно, высказывание "я - не птица" нельзя считать абсолютно истинным. Оно становится истинным при наложении определенных ограничений малого ума, о котором мы беседовали. В то же время высказывание "я - птица" также не может считаться абсолютно истинным, ибо опять же, нам надо иметь фиксированное "я" и фиксированную "птицу", чтобы провести точное сравнение...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ударите по стене, ум не изменится. Ударьте хорошо по голове... Ум изменится. Стенка и мозг находятся в пространстве...
> 
> Зависит ли  ум от еды? Попробуйте голодать...
> 
> 
> Сознание небытие не может сознать в том смысле что любой акт сознавания это уже не небытие. Поэтому нужно делать правильный выбор.


Все такие аргументы, дорогой Алекс, основаны явно или неявно на четкой фиксации "я". Ибо "ударить по стене" в такой постановке уже означает сразу же предположить, что "я" - отдельно, стена - отдельно. Как только с помощью малого ума мы выделяем себя из мира, зафиксировав определенные границы "я", мы дальше уже вынуждены оперировать категориями двойственности. Возникает "объективный мир", "другие" и масса проблем...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сознание небытие не может сознать в том смысле что любой акт сознавания это уже не небытие. Поэтому нужно делать правильный выбор.


Небытие нельзя осознать "позитивно", увидеть его "со стороны". Но можно осознать "негативно", шаг за шагом снимая ограничения одностороннего мышления. То, что останется (то, что нельзя отбросить) - и есть "небытие"  :Smilie: , которое не есть "это" и не есть "то". 

Я пытался обсудить эту тему в разделе "Дзен", но начались слишком горячие споры, поэтому я ее закрыл, чтобы не нервировать людей. Мне кажется, попытки "достичь" небытия, "осуществить праджняпарамиту", обрести "запредельную мудрость" - сами по себе являются препятствиями на Пути. Потому что нет никакого такого объекта, как "небытие", "праджняпарамита", "запредельная мудрость". Но все-таки _что-то_ есть. И это _что-то_ нельзя искать, как говорил Ринзай. Это _что-то_ само себя проявляет, когда отброшено неправильное мышление. 

Поэтому наше дело - избавляться от заблуждений относительно "я" и "мое".

----------


## AlexТ

> Таким образом, опять возникает вопрос "я". Ведь, как мы уже договорились с помощью Будды и других великих, ни тело, ни умственные функции не составляют и не исчерпывают "я". Чтобы сказать, что птица - это не "я", нужно иметь фиксированное "я", с которым можно сравнить птицу. Но при глубоком исследовании никакого фиксированного "я", независимого от других "я" и "оно", мы не обнаруживаем... Следовательно, высказывание "я - не птица" нельзя считать абсолютно истинным. Оно становится истинным при наложении определенных ограничений малого ума, о котором мы беседовали. В то же время высказывание "я - птица" также не может считаться абсолютно истинным, ибо опять же, нам надо иметь фиксированное "я" и фиксированную "птицу", чтобы провести точное сравнение...


Есть разница между постулирование об Атмане и разговор о эмпирическом мире где есть разные люди и объекты.

Также, отрицание Атмана не означает что верую в Атмана которого Алекс отрицает.

----------


## AlexТ

> Все такие аргументы, дорогой Алекс, основаны явно или неявно на четкой фиксации "я". Ибо "ударить по стене" в такой постановке уже означает сразу же предположить, что "я" - отдельно, стена - отдельно. Как только с помощью малого ума мы выделяем себя из мира, зафиксировав определенные границы "я", мы дальше уже вынуждены оперировать категориями двойственности. Возникает "объективный мир", "другие" и масса проблем...


Материальные объекты отдельны. Будда эмпирический мир не отрицал. Он отрицал некоторые метафизические концепции типа Атмана.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ударите по стене, ум не изменится. Ударьте хорошо по голове... Ум изменится. Стенка и мозг находятся в пространстве...
> 
> Зависит ли  ум от еды? Попробуйте голодать...
> 
> 
> Сознание небытие не может сознать в том смысле что любой акт сознавания это уже не небытие. Поэтому нужно делать правильный выбор.


Вряд ли это Вас убедит, но все же, Вы можете ударить тело, но не можете ударить ум. Если Вы обнаруживаете этот ум и избавляетесь от иллюзий, то тело - перестает быть объектом цепляния. Мозг - это лишь тело. Очень важная его часть, отвечающая за все способности восприятия. Но - лишь восприятия. Чтобы найти этот ум, нужно избавиться от убежденности, взрастить великое сомнение, ум не цепляющийся за знания, только внимательность, совсем никакого мышления, никакого рассудка.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Есть разница между постулирование об Атмане и разговор о эмпирическом мире где есть разные люди и объекты.
> 
> Также, отрицание Атмана не означает что верую в Атмана которого Алекс отрицает.


Уважаемый Алекс, я не хотел бы слишком философски обсуждать этот вопрос. Параллельно с нами коллеги на Буддийском форуме, как в былые времена, рассуждают, что есть Брахман, а что не есть  :Smilie: .

Меня больше интересуют не слова и сутты, а то, что подразумевается под ними конкретным собеседником. Некоторые могут говорить об атмане, но подразумевать безличность, другие могут с пеной у рта защищать анатту, но атман будет выпирать у них из всех отверстий  :Smilie: . 

Поэтому не столь важно, как мы что-то называем, а важно то, что под этим понимается.

Для конкретного исследования ничего, кроме эмпирического мира, у нас нет.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Материальные объекты отдельны. Будда эмпирический мир не отрицал. Он отрицал некоторые метафизические концепции типа Атмана.


Эмпирические объекты делает "отдельными" эмпирический субъект  :Smilie: .

----------


## AlexТ

BTR, спасибо за пост.




> Вряд ли это Вас убедит, но все же, Вы можете ударить тело, но не можете ударить ум.


Разве нельзя ударить на источник (_или один из источников_) ума?

----------


## AlexТ

> Эмпирические объекты делает "отдельными" эмпирический субъект .


А до эмпирических "субъектов" не было отдельных кусков материи, звёзд, планет, и.т.д ????

----------


## AlexТ

> Меня больше интересуют не слова и сутты, а то, что подразумевается под ними конкретным собеседником. Некоторые могут говорить об атмане, но подразумевать безличность, другие могут с пеной у рта защищать анатту, но атман будет выпирать у них из всех отверстий . 
> .


Атта = nicca, sukha, субъект сам в себе независимый от причин.

Сознание меняется и зависит от причин. Посмотрите налево, направо, вверх, вниз... Вот возникло разное сознание. Новый момент заменяет старый момент.

Когда тело находится в одной позиции, оно не находится в другой. Находясь в одной позиции, ощущение, восприятие, сознание одно. В другой позиции позиции, ощущение, восприятие, сознание другое.  С каждым изменением телесного положения, телесное ощущение меняется. Ощущение когда сидишь отличается от конкретного ощущения когда лежите, стоите, или идёте. Исследуйте это. 



Может возникнуть мысль которую я раньше не ожидал. Нужно ли личное намеренное усилие чтобы возникла мысль? Можно услышать или увидеть то что я раньше не ожидал. Нужно ли намеренное усилие чтобы что то услышать или увидеть?  Можно сознать, ощутить, воспринять и среагировать так как я раньше не ожидал. Нужно ли намеренное усилие чтобы возникло сознание, ощущение, восприятие, или реакция?

Ум не спрашивает моего разрешения думать о желанном или не желанном, думать или не думать. Тело не спрашивает моего разрешения болеть, стареть, или умирать. Орган зрения не спрашивает моего разрешения что, когда, и сколько видеть. Орган слышание не спрашивает моего разрешение что, когда и сколько слышать. Орган чувств сам по себе не контролирует «приятный или неприятный» обьект который попадёт. Мы не можем контролировать внимание к одной или к другой части тела.

Если мысль всегда моя и возникает в соответствии с желанием, то как может возникать не желанная мысль? Подумайте! Можем ли мы приказать себе не думать пять минут? Если мысль моя, то почему ей нельзя так управлять как своей принадлежностью? Мысль и намерение не спрашивает моего разрешения какая она возникнет. Часто возникают не желанные мысли.



Или мысль имеет причину или она без причины. Та причина либо имеет другую причини либо сама без причина. Даже если причин триллионы, то это в принципе как этот график. Ни левая ни правая сторона Свободу Воли не поддерживает. Без причинное возникновение мысли так как является без причинным это не побуждено чем то или кем то.  Причинное возникновение мысли это обусловлено причиной или причинами а не свободным Выбором.  Вместо мысли мы можем поставить Видение, слушание, обоняние, осязание, телесное ощущение, намерение, внимание, мудрость, глупость, и.т.д. *Анатта.*

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, спасибо за пост.
> Разве нельзя ударить на источник (_или один из источников_) ума?


Можно ударить то, за что ум цепляется. Что является источником ума? 
Высшая нервная деятельность проявляется в корреляции с различающим восприятием. Но различающее восприятие - еще не ум.

Среди современных исследователей есть те, кто придерживаются идеи нелокальности ума. Ум сам по себе не есть продукт мозга, поскольку изолированный мозг - не развивается. Необходима коммуникация множества организмов, чтобы происходило развитие. В современной философии есть взгляды на первенство коллективной формы сознания перед индивидуальной.  

В этом смысле - нельзя ударить ум. Если ударить ребенка на глазах матери - ее поведение меняется. Можно разбить ценную вещь и поведение владельца меняется. Можно унизить или осмеять идею, святую для человека и поведение его изменится. Есть много способов влиять на поведение. Но каждый раз для этого нужно влиять на объекты цепляния. 

Чаще всего, когда современный человек говорит о сознании, он говорит вовсе не о том, о чем говорится в Буддийском учении. И наоборот, когда человек читает буддийское учение и видит слово "сознание" он думает не о том, ему мешают неправильные взгляды и фиксированные идеи.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А до эмпирических "субъектов" не было отдельных кусков материи, звёзд, планет, и.т.д ????


Вполне возможно, что нет... Вполне возможно, что было (и есть) нечто, что сейчас "эмпирическими субъектами" _интерпретируется_ как "отдельные куски материи, звезды и планеты". 

Вы идете по платформе со скоростью 5 км в час. Платформа движется относительно меня со скоростью 5 км в час. С какой скоростью относительно меня движетесь Вы? Я думаю, еще до Ньютона ни у кого не было сомнений, что со скоростью 10 км в час. Ан нет... Чуть меньше.

Мало ли какие концепции может составить обусловленный ум? 

У Вас есть четкое представление, что Вы и звезды - это _разные_ вещи. Тогда как я утверждаю, что _именно Вы_ делаете звезды звездами, и именно звезды делают Вас Вами.

----------

Vladiimir (21.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Можно ударить то, за что ум цепляется.


Было бы хорошо если бы можно было не зависеть от мозга который может повредится как тело и всё составное.




> Что является источником ума?


Это меня смущает. Повреждение мозга ведёт к изменению в качестве ума. Мирный человек может стать злым и агрессивным если повредить определённый участок мозга.  Это меня очень смущает. Если бы повреждение мозга было связано с 5 чувствительным восприятием и с контролем тела, то это одно. Меняется сами умственные  качества которые контролируют умственное и физическое поведение...




> Среди современных исследователей есть те, кто придерживаются идеи нелокальности ума. Ум сам по себе не есть продукт мозга, поскольку изолированный мозг - не развивается. Необходима коммуникация множества организмов, чтобы происходило развитие. В современной философии есть взгляды на первенство коллективной формы сознания перед индивидуальной.


Изолированный или мозг в мёртвом теле не функционирует. Правильно. Если в машине нет бензина то она не сможет выполнят основную функцию машины. А про локальность я уже говорил.

----------


## AlexТ

> У Вас есть четкое представление, что Вы и звезды - это _разные_ вещи. Тогда как я утверждаю, что _именно Вы_ делаете звезды звездами, и именно звезды делают Вас Вами.


У меня есть чёткое убеждение что существуют причины независимые от сознания, ума, желания. Это базируется не только на аргументах а также на опыте.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Атта = nicca, sukha, субъект сам в себе независимый от причин.
> 
> Сознание меняется и зависит от причин. Посмотрите налево, направо, вверх, вниз... Вот возникло разное сознание. Новый момент заменяет старый момент.
> 
> Когда тело находится в одной позиции, оно не находится в другой. Находясь в одной позиции, ощущение, восприятие, сознание одно. В другой позиции позиции, ощущение, восприятие, сознание другое.  С каждым изменением телесного положения, телесное ощущение меняется. Ощущение когда сидишь отличается от конкретного ощущения когда лежите, стоите, или идёте. Исследуйте это. 
> 
> 
> 
> Может возникнуть мысль которую я раньше не ожидал. Нужно ли личное намеренное усилие чтобы возникла мысль? Можно услышать или увидеть то что я раньше не ожидал. Нужно ли намеренное усилие чтобы что то услышать или увидеть?  Можно сознать, ощутить, воспринять и среагировать так как я раньше не ожидал. Нужно ли намеренное усилие чтобы возникло сознание, ощущение, восприятие, или реакция?
> ...


Дорогой Алекс, Вы так яростно стали защищать анатту, будто я на нее нападал  :Smilie: . В этом и проявляется некоторая ограниченность религиозных дискуссий. Как только речь заходит о "святом", об анатте или праджняпарамите, люди начинают яростно защищать святыни. Тогда как, например, яростная защита анатты как раз говорит о том, что "атман" не изжит пока что... 

А по поводу всех тех доводов, которые Вы привели, на них есть контрдоводы. Вполне себе можно направить мысль в ту или иную сторону, если делать это умеючи. Вполне возможно слышать что-то несуществующее (самогипноз) или не слышать какой-то звук по желанию (опять-таки, требуется тренировка).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Было бы хорошо если бы можно было не зависеть от мозга который может повредится как тело и всё составное.


Кому было бы хорошо? Алекс, то, что этого хочет, родилось в этом мире и в этом времени, поскольку жаждет испытывать чувственные наслаждения. Это дукха.
То, что хочет испытывать чувственные наслаждения нуждается в мозге. Но это не значит, что есть только мозг и с прекращением мозга прекращается эта жажда. Жажды, увы, была до этого мозга и продолжится после его разрушения. Жажда безлична, как безлично и страдание. Но все конструкции и совокупности обособляются, хоть и представляют собой одно и то же.

----------

Дмитрий С (21.08.2012), Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Изолированный или мозг в мёртвом теле не функционирует. Правильно. Если в машине нет бензина то она не сможет выполнят основную функцию машины. А про локальность я уже говорил.


Заблуждение считать мозг чем-то обособленным. Вы понимаете, что мозг есть часть тела, но тело есть часть всего мира и без этого мира не сможет функционировать. И отдельное тело не сможет быть разумным, нужно сообщество организмов. В этом суть нелокальности. Вы не знаете ничего, что было бы результатом деятельности только одного Вашего мозга. Это все огромная сеть, в которой нет тех границ, которые кажутся действительными. Идеализм не в том, что все выдумка или иллюзия. Идеализм это такая же крайность, как и материализм. Татхагата может так же видеть любые конструкции этого мира. Но так же татхагата может видеть любые конструкции и других миров. В этом смысл того, что обычный человек не видит дхарма так, как они есть. Человек привязан к конструкциям и совокупностям. Речь не идет о том, что человек что-то домысливает. Речь идет о том, что человек не видит на самом деле того, на что смотрит. Человек видит то, что хочет видеть. Но поскольку в действительности так он упускает то, что видеть не хочет, невежество ведет человека туда, куда он бы не хотел попасть. И поэтому человек не достигает желаемого, а когда достигает с большим трудом - быстро это теряет. 

Не нужно противоставлять идеализм материализму. Это все лишь игра идей. Вы имеете какие-то мнения о материализме и эти мнения Вас вдохновляют. Вы имеете какие-то мнения об идеализме и эти мнения Вас разочаровывают. Но это лишь Ваши мнения, которые взращивают Ваш интерес к тому, что Вы считаете материализмом и взращивают Ваше безразличие к тому, что Вы считаете идеализмом.
Нет речи о действительной дискуссии идеалиста и материалиста. 

Когда я Вам говорил, что идеализм включает в себя материализм, я хотел Вам объяснить, что идеализм не так прост, как Вам бы хотелось думать. Программа работающая в компьютере - лишь идея. Она может имитировать для Вас реальность, какие-то законы, по которым эта реальность будет действовать. Я не зря отметил главную проблему материалистов. Как, каким экспериментом, можно выяснить, является ли наш мир симуляцией или нет? Если Вы не можете этого отличить, то, какая разница, между естественными законами и законами заложенными в виртуальной машине?

Когда мы изучаем химию мы изучаем закономерности определенного масштаба - взаимодействие атомов и молекул вещества. Когда мы изучаем биологию, мы абстрагируемся от большинства химических закономерностей, обобщаем их. Но порой, мы даже не сводим наблюдаемые закономерности к химическим, если, к примеру, не умеем этого сделать. Когда мы обращаемся к области нейрофизиологии мы еще дальше от фундаментальных взаимодействий. Ученых не сильно тревожит невозможность свести к химии поведенческие закономерности. Можно верить в то, что это когда-то случиться, или просто думать, что это не так уж важно, мы можем наблюдать поведение непосредственно, не моделируя его химическими соединениями. 

Когда речь идет об информатике и программировании, мы еще дальше от естественных законов. При этом мы понимаем, что вся жизнь находится в аналогии к информатике - она построена на определенных физико-химических принципах, но свобода живых систем и закономерности не определяются непосредственно этой физико-химией, это именно информационные взаимодействия.

Мы все равно не можем проверить, что такое этот мир на самом деле. Но мы можем наблюдать. И наблюдать за умом мы можем непосредственно. Буддизм - это значит наблюдать за умом. Буддизм это срединный путь. Это не материализм и не теизм. Но это четкая модель взаимозависимого возникновения. 

Вы знаете, что в суттах говорится о двенадцати звеньях. Весь мир - это нама-рупа. Патиччасамуппада это не космология 5-го века. Это главное чему учил Будда.
Из сознания, как необходимого условия возникает нама-рупа. Сознание - третье звено. Нама-рупа - четвертое звено. И, действительно, из нама-рупа, как необходимого условия, возникают шесть чувственных опор.

Материализм говорит о пятом звене как о сознании и о четвертом звене как о мозге. Идеализм говорит о третьем звене, как о сознании, и о четвертом звене, как о мозге. 

Буддизм говорит о двенадцати звеньях.

----------


## AlexТ

> А по поводу всех тех доводов, которые Вы привели, на них есть контрдоводы. Вполне себе можно направить мысль в ту или иную сторону, если делать это умеючи. Вполне возможно слышать что-то несуществующее (самогипноз) или не слышать какой-то звук по желанию (опять-таки, требуется тренировка).


Нету контроля над тем какая мысль возникнет. Я пытался.  Направление мысли обусловлено причинами. А если они не имеет причины, то также нельзя сказать что "я был причиной этой мысли".

----------


## Дмитрий С

Интересно, уважаемый BTR, что современной науке известно о "нелокальности" сознания? Вы в курсе современных открытий? Если будет доказано, что сознание "не локально", и не ограничено мозгом, это будет огромным шагом вперед...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нету контроля над тем какая мысль возникнет. Я пытался.  Направление мысли обусловлено причинами. А если они не имеет причины, то также нельзя сказать что "я был причиной этой мысли".


Не могу разделить Вашу уверенность, уважаемый Алекс. По-моему, мысли могут возникать как самопроизвольно, так и по желанию. Я много экспериментировал с "субмодальностями". Эти эксперименты меня убедили в том, что мы гораздо больше можем влиять на свои мысли, чем кажется...

----------

Vladiimir (21.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересно, уважаемый BTR, что современной науке известно о "нелокальности" сознания? Вы в курсе современных открытий? Если будет доказано, что сознание "не локально", и не ограничено мозгом, это будет огромным шагом вперед...


Наука никак не определится, что же вообще называть сознанием. Есть гора терминов, которая во всякой школе и всякого автора чуть-чуть иначится, разнится и переукладывается по особому.
Я стараюсь быть в курсе современных открытий, потому что искусственный интеллект - это то, что меня интересует больше всего остального. Даже буддизмом я увлекся пытаясь найти ответы на вопрос, что же такое разум и как его смоделировать. 

На самом деле, нелокальность не является вообще никаким шагом. Когда Вы с кем-то беседуете, у Вас возникают смежные представления и идеи. Какие из них относятся к Вашему сознанию, а какие к сознанию собеседника? Вы сможете их разделить? Более того, само общение основано на том, что области индивидуального сознания имеют общее пространство. Хоть что-нибудь в Вашем уме есть действительно индивидуальное, что отсутствовало бы во всех других умах?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нету контроля над тем какая мысль возникнет. Я пытался.  Направление мысли обусловлено причинами. А если они не имеет причины, то также нельзя сказать что "я был причиной этой мысли".


Если бы Вы пытались и у Вас получилось - это было бы подтверждением. Не получилось - это не обязательно опровержение. Это не может быть доказательством невозможности, только свидетельством неумелости. 

Когда Вы читаете интересную книгу, Ваши мысли увлекаются вполне предсказуемым образом. Главное понимать, что искать, к чему стремиться. Когда этого понимания нет, цели могут быть ложными. Тогда не удивительно, что не получается.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Наука никак не определится, что же вообще называть сознанием. Есть гора терминов, которая во всякой школе и всякого автора чуть-чуть иначится, разнится и переукладывается по особому.
> Я стараюсь быть в курсе современных открытий, потому что искусственный интеллект - это то, что меня интересует больше всего остального. Даже буддизмом я увлекся пытаясь найти ответы на вопрос, что же такое разум и как его смоделировать. 
> 
> На самом деле, нелокальность не является вообще никаким шагом. Когда Вы с кем-то беседуете, у Вас возникают смежные представления и идеи. Какие из них относятся к Вашему сознанию, а какие к сознанию собеседника? Вы сможете их разделить? Более того, само общение основано на том, что области индивидуального сознания имеют общее пространство. Хоть что-нибудь в Вашем уме есть действительно индивидуальное, что отсутствовало бы во всех других умах?


Приблизительно те же доводы я приводил и Алексу, утверждая, что "я" и "ты" не так различны, как кажется  :Smilie:  Но меня интересует в данном вопросе другое. С позиций современной науки, можно ли утверждать, что индивидуальное сознание (какой бы смысл ни вкладывать в это понятие) локализовано во времени и пространстве? Дальше мы уже можем смотреть на то, как определяется сознание и согласны ли мы с таким определением...

----------


## Won Soeng

Это вопрос все же того, что вкладывать в понятие "сознание". Потому что поведение тела опосредовано работой мозга, хотя источники каждого конкретного поведенческого акта (стимулы) находятся всегда за пределами мозга (в виде восприятий образов, порождаемой сигналами нервной системы тела при контакте рецепторов внутри организма и вне организма).

Вопрос в том, что изучение стимулов и поведения не комплиментарен изучению мозга и нервной системы. 

Стимулы и поведение не локальны. Они вне любого конкретного мозга.

----------


## AlexТ

> По-моему, мысли могут возникать как самопроизвольно, так и по желанию..


Это желание обусловлено или не обусловлено? В любом случае контроля нет, и сама идея о Я который контролирует, проблематична.

----------


## Won Soeng

Мысли это конструкции сферы ума. Разумеется они обусловлены все вместе взятые шестью опорами, нама-рупой и контактом. "Самопроизвольно" - это всего лишь неведение причин. "По желанию" - они могут возникнуть, а могут и не возникнуть (опять же, в силу неведения причин). В тревожной обстановке трудно увлечься книгой, все время возникают мысли, связанные с тревогой. При сильной усталости трудно сосредоточиться, все время возникает сонливость.
Однако действие конструкций не линейно. Достаточно чуть изменившегося акцента в конструкции дхарм этого момента и поток сознания увлекается в совсем другом направлении. В этом и суть третьей благородной истины - в любом моменте сознания достаточно присутствия различения дхарм (праджни), чтобы освободиться от неведения и прекратить влечение сознания из момента в момент.

----------

Игорь Ю (25.08.2012), Тао (22.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это вопрос все же того, что вкладывать в понятие "сознание". Потому что поведение тела опосредовано работой мозга, хотя источники каждого конкретного поведенческого акта (стимулы) находятся всегда за пределами мозга (в виде восприятий образов, порождаемой сигналами нервной системы тела при контакте рецепторов внутри организма и вне организма).
> 
> Вопрос в том, что изучение стимулов и поведения не комплиментарен изучению мозга и нервной системы. 
> 
> Стимулы и поведение не локальны. Они вне любого конкретного мозга.


Я понимаю, что Вы хотите сказать. Позвольте привести физическую аналогию. Есть объект определенной массы. Он воздействует на другие объекты в соответствии с законами гравитации. Понятно, что сознание в своей непосредственной "физической" окрестности создает некоторое "поле влияния". Как конкретно это "поле" распределяется в пространстве и времени? Как я понял, Мы с Вами оба интересуемся точными науками и законами преобразования и передачи информации, поэтому мне интересно Ваше мнение. Есть ли какие-то достойные внимания результаты, свидетельствующие о том, что сознание распространяется _неограниченно_ в пространстве и времени? Заметьте, что я лишь хочу ограничиться современными научными данными.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это желание обусловлено или не обусловлено? В любом случае контроля нет, и сама идея о Я который контролирует, проблематична.


И да, и нет, уважаемый Алекс. В широком смысле, все предопределено определенными причинами. В узком смысле, когда вступает в игру "малый ум", о котором я говорил, общие причины действуют точно так же, но нам кажется, что именно мы являемся причиной тех или иных действий.

----------


## Won Soeng

Я рассматриваю сознание в виде трех аспектов
1. Сознание как целостность поведенческого планирования, устремления и восприятия (различения, сопоставления и оценки) результата. 
2. Сознание как способность к общественному поведению (т.е. семантическое пространство сигналов и реакций)
3. Сознание как способность конструировать иерархию ценностей и значимостей

Два аспекта из трех не являются локализуемыми принципиально. Семантическое пространство "размазано" по памяти множества организмов не хуже, чем геном. Никто не имеет всех генов и никто не имеет ни одного гена уникального. Первый аспект проявляется в индивидуальном поведении, хотя, фактически, есть функциональная реализация второго и третьего аспектов.

То, что Вы называете "распространением сознания" это фактически - распространение идей. Идея может охватить все общество без каких бы то ни было границ. Она может затем наскучить и сохраниться в нескольких произвольных очагах, чтобы снова вернуться в подходящих условиях.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я рассматриваю сознание в виде трех аспектов
> 1. Сознание как целостность поведенческого планирования, устремления и восприятия (различения, сопоставления и оценки) результата. 
> 2. Сознание как способность к общественному поведению (т.е. семантическое пространство сигналов и реакций)
> 3. Сознание как способность конструировать иерархию ценностей и значимостей
> 
> Два аспекта из трех не являются локализуемыми принципиально. Семантическое пространство "размазано" по памяти множества организмов не хуже, чем геном. Никто не имеет всех генов и никто не имеет ни одного гена уникального. Первый аспект проявляется в индивидуальном поведении, хотя, фактически, есть функциональная реализация второго и третьего аспектов.
> 
> То, что Вы называете "распространением сознания" это фактически - распространение идей. Идея может охватить все общество без каких бы то ни было границ. Она может затем наскучить и сохраниться в нескольких произвольных очагах, чтобы снова вернуться в подходящих условиях.


Ваша классификация интересна и нетривиальна. Больше всего мне нравится тот вывод, что сознание не было бы тем, что оно есть, без влияния общества, которое формирует "общественное поведение". Но здесь мы отходим опять от точных наук и переходим к гуманитраным. Что, все же, с точки зрения физики, химии, математики и биологии можно сказать о "временных и пространственных" характеристиках сознания? Как я понимаю, всю эту длинную дискуссию Алекс вел именно для того, что понять естественно-научные законы функционирования сознания... И действительно, почему мы должны отказываться от современной науки, заменяя эксперимент абстрактными рассуждениями?

----------


## AlexТ

> Как я понимаю, всю эту длинную дискуссию Алекс вел именно для того, что понять естественно-научные законы функционирования сознания...


Хотя я не согласен с абстрактными философствованиями, вопрос о природе сознания, перерождения и каммы меня волнует. Я пытаюсь верить в перерождение,и.т.д. но у меня трудности. Тяжело заставить себя верить, особенно когда есть наблюдения которые ставят идею о перерождении под сомнение. 




> И действительно, почему мы должны отказываться от современной науки, заменяя эксперимент абстрактными рассуждениями?


Правильно сказали.  Отличие религии от науки в том что новые факты в науке могут улучшить прошлые теории. Религии же имеет священную книгу где всё сказанное это непогрешимая истинна которая не может улучшатся.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сознание имеет сугубо информационную природу и именно информационными технологиями его возможно исследовать. Объекты и процессы, которыми оперируют физика и химия не имеют отношения к сознанию. Биология и нейрофизиология исследуют разум примерно так же, как исследовал бы музыку человек, разбирающий скрипку на составные части. Это имеет отношение к воспроизведению звука (поведения), но не имеет отношения собственно к музыке (разуму). Психология исследует поведение, но не ставит цели построить действующую модель интеллекта. Искусственный интеллект сегодня - это по сути алгоритмика задач распознавания и классификации данных. Сильный ИИ оказался слишком крепким орешком. 

Информатика - точная наука. Просто алгоритмы, по которым работает сознание очень ресурсоемки. Фрактальная математика и нелинейная динамика требуют очень большого числа вычислений для построения необходимых структур, определяющих достаточно гибкую систему распознавания и классификации, чтобы она стала замкнутой и работала в реальном времени. 

Да, в популярных источниках в основном "бла-бла-бла". Но необходимые алгоритмы постепенно подбираются и оттачиваются. Проблема так же в понимании того, что же должно получиться. Какое сочетание гибкости и жесткости необходимо. Как получить необходимый базис целей и стимулов, чтобы модель смогла начать распознавать иерархию ценностей и значимостей в процессе общения, а не специального программирования. Многие исследователи имеют довольно абстрактные идеи о том, какой должна быть модель. Мои идеи можете почитать на digitid.livejournal.com

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Хотя я не согласен с абстрактными философствованиями, вопрос о природе сознание, перерождение и камма меня волнует. Я пытаюсь верить в перерождение,и.т.д. но у меня трудности. Тяжело заставить себя верить, особенно когда есть наблюдения которые ставят идею о перерождении под сомнение. 
> 
> Правильно сказали.  Отличие религии от науки в том что новые факты в науке могут улучшить прошлые теории. Религии же имеет священную книгу где всё сказанное это непогрешимая истинна которая не может улучшатся.


Мне тоже кажется, что науку ни в коем случае нельзя сбрасывать со счетов. Если речь идет о перевоплощениях (а именно развитии сознания во времени в долгосрочной перспективе), то рано или поздно должны появиться _научные_ теории этого дела. Если Будда выражался _не иносказательно_, а многие факты говорят о том, что он выражался не иносказательно, говоря о перевоплощениях, то неплохо бы разобраться чисто научно, каким образом сознание разворачивается во времени и пространстве. Я считаю, тут нужно различать науку и религию. Перевоплощение - это весьма конкретная штука. Если ее нельзя исследовать современным инструментарием, то можно хотя бы начать с субъективных свидетельств. Все говорят о том, что, мол, достигнете такого-то уровня, все поймете. Но сами говорящие, очевидно, этого уровня не достигли...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сознание имеет сугубо информационную природу и именно информационными технологиями его возможно исследовать. Объекты и процессы, которыми оперируют физика и химия не имеют отношения к сознанию. Биология и нейрофизиология исследуют разум примерно так же, как исследовал бы музыку человек, разбирающий скрипку на составные части. Это имеет отношение к воспроизведению звука (поведения), но не имеет отношения собственно к музыке (разуму). Психология исследует поведение, но не ставит цели построить действующую модель интеллекта. Искусственный интеллект сегодня - это по сути алгоритмика задач распознавания и классификации данных. Сильный ИИ оказался слишком крепким орешком. 
> 
> Информатика - точная наука. Просто алгоритмы, по которым работает сознание очень ресурсоемки. Фрактальная математика и нелинейная динамика требуют очень большого числа вычислений для построения необходимых структур, определяющих достаточно гибкую систему распознавания и классификации, чтобы она стала замкнутой и работала в реальном времени. 
> 
> Да, в популярных источниках в основном "бла-бла-бла". Но необходимые алгоритмы постепенно подбираются и оттачиваются. Проблема так же в понимании того, что же должно получиться. Какое сочетание гибкости и жесткости необходимо. Как получить необходимый базис целей и стимулов, чтобы модель смогла начать распознавать иерархию ценностей и значимостей в процессе общения, а не специального программирования. Многие исследователи имеют довольно абстрактные идеи о том, какой должна быть модель. Мои идеи можете почитать на digitid.livejournal.com


Хорошо, информатика вполне подойдет. Но с первых же шагов мы столкнемся с приемником, передатчиком и процессом передачи информации. Здесь, кстати, не обойтись без физики и биологии. Пока не успел прочитать Вашу ссылку...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне тоже кажется, что науку ни в коем случае нельзя сбрасывать со счетов. Если речь идет о перевоплощениях (а именно развитии сознания во времени в долгосрочной перспективе), то рано или поздно должны появиться _научные_ теории этого дела. Если Будда выражался _не иносказательно_, а многие факты говорят о том, что он выражался не иносказательно, говоря о перевоплощениях, то неплохо бы разобраться чисто научно, каким образом сознание разворачивается во времени и пространстве. Я считаю, тут нужно различать науку и религию. Перевоплощение - это весьма конкретная штука. Если ее нельзя исследовать современным инструментарием, то можно хотя бы начать с субъективных свидетельств. Все говорят о том, что, мол, достигнете такого-то уровня, все поймете. Но сами говорящие, очевидно, этого уровня не достигли...


К сожалению, наука никогда не сможет изучать перевоплощения. В связи с тем, что объект изучения регулярно ускользает из поля наблюдения. Может быть только несколько десятков на миллионы существ снова рождаются в том же уделе в двух последующих жизнях. Но, большинство, практически все разговоры на эту тему - сонмы заблуждений и фантазий. Хотя, порой, могут быть практически значимые и интересные ситуации, полезные для этой жизни (в части воспоминаний прошлых жизней), но все это скорее остается на уровне фокусов и обмана.

Буддизм как религия - это способ распространения Дхармы. Практика Дхармы - это работа с умом. Прекращение неумелых качеств, взращивание умелых и все более глубокое изучение ума. Это работа исследователя. Но метод отличается от научного целью. Цель Практики Дхармы - реализация благородных истин. Прекращение страдания. А для этого - понимание страдания, обнаружения страдания и причины страдания, обнаружение прекращения страдания и освоение пути, ведущего к прекращению страдания. 

Все это не так уж и полезно для науки.

----------

Игорь Ю (06.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо, информатика вполне подойдет. Но с первых же шагов мы столкнемся с приемником, передатчиком и процессом передачи информации. Здесь, кстати, не обойтись без физики и биологии. Пока не успел прочитать Вашу ссылку...


Передача информации - это только прикладная часть информатики. Основа информатики - это изучение и систематизация информационных процессов. А передача информации - это уж снова к вопросу о музыке и скрипке. Скрипка воспроизводит звук. Теория гармонии возникла вследствие изучения созвучий, но скрипка в этой теории выносится за скобки.

----------

Игорь Ю (06.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> К сожалению, наука никогда не сможет изучать перевоплощения. В связи с тем, что объект изучения регулярно ускользает из поля наблюдения. Может быть только несколько десятков на миллионы существ снова рождаются в том же уделе в двух последующих жизнях. Но, большинство, практически все разговоры на эту тему - сонмы заблуждений и фантазий. Хотя, порой, могут быть практически значимые и интересные ситуации, полезные для этой жизни (в части воспоминаний прошлых жизней), но все это скорее остается на уровне фокусов и обмана.


Может, Вы и правы, и наука до этого дела никогда не доберется, а может, и доберется... Физика пока не может разобраться полностью с гравитационным и другими полями, так что "поле сознания" пока даже не на повестке дня. Есть люди, которые пытаются более глубоко рассмотреть процессы, происходящие в сознании,  с естественно-научных позиций. Но все пока что действительно очень сыро и не зрело. 

Я согласен с Вами, что надо глубже изучать информационные процессы, но и о физических и биологических "носителях" информации забывать не следует. Скрипка дает звук и благодаря отдельным своим физическим составляющим тоже... 

Меня очень интересуют любые научные исследования, связанные с изучением вневременных и внепространственных вещей (или хотя бы структур, нетривиально зависящих от времени и пространственного положения). Здесь, я думаю, нужно искать научные ключи к описанию процессов развертывания индивидуального сознания во времени и пространстве. Если Вы знаете что-либо о конкретных результатах в описании вневременных и внепространственных связей между какими-либо объектами или структурами, буду благодарен за ссылки.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Буддизм как религия - это способ распространения Дхармы. Практика Дхармы - это работа с умом. Прекращение неумелых качеств, взращивание умелых и все более глубокое изучение ума. Это работа исследователя. Но метод отличается от научного целью. Цель Практики Дхармы - реализация благородных истин. Прекращение страдания. А для этого - понимание страдания, обнаружения страдания и причины страдания, обнаружение прекращения страдания и освоение пути, ведущего к прекращению страдания. 
> 
> Все это не так уж и полезно для науки.


Согласен. Все, что я говорил по поводу чисто научного исследования процессов развертывания сознания во времени и пространстве, относилось именно к науке, а не к религии. Чань и дзен вообще не очень большое внимание уделяют перевоплощениям в долговременной перспективе, но делают акцент на правильной практике здесь и сейчас. Все же, думаю, любые прорывы в области изучения сознания объективными научными методами, думаю, не повредят развитию буддизма, а помогут. Буддизм - это живое развивающееся учение. Я стою на тех позициях, что не стоит обосабливаться от науки, а наоборот, привлекать науку везде, где это может понадобиться для описания мира и живых существ, а также для повышения эффективности практики.

Объективные описания, конечно, не будут истиной в последней инстанции, но с течением времени они будут уточняться и совершенствоваться при появлении новых экспериментальных данных и открытии новых законов мироздания.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Какой смысл пытаться понять реинкарнацию и другие законы сугубо научно? Ну допустим будет доказан факт переселения душ, путем индукции головного мозга с глубоким проникновением в скрытые разделы памяти человека и даже в подсознание. И что? Все равно ведь этим все не ограничивается. Метаболизм психики еще есть смысл изучать сугубо научно, но с оговоркой: не сугубо рационально. Изучая что-то сугубо рационально, как принято сегодня и как сложилось, мы получим сугубо рациональный ответ, при чем только на те вопросы, которые рационально объясняются. Но боюсь ученым придется смириться, что далеко не все вопросы рационально объяснимы. Сверхъестественное познается только эмпирически. Если вообще познается. В общем я клоню к тому, что сугубо научный подход к познанию бытия, вызывает у меня лично скепсис.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Какой смысл пытаться понять реинкарнацию и другие законы сугубо научно? Ну допустим будет доказан факт переселения душ, путем индукции головного мозга с глубоким проникновением в скрытые разделы памяти человека и даже в подсознание. И что? Все равно ведь этим все не ограничивается. Метаболизм психики еще есть смысл изучать сугубо научно, но с оговоркой: не сугубо рационально. Изучая что-то сугубо рационально, как принято сегодня и как сложилось, мы получим сугубо рациональный ответ, при чем только на те вопросы, которые рационально объясняются. Но боюсь ученым придется смириться, что далеко не все вопросы рационально объяснимы. Сверхъестественное познается только эмпирически. Если вообще познается. В общем я клоню к тому, что сугубо научный подход к познанию бытия, вызывает у меня лично скепсис.


Научное доказательство и исследование процесса перевоплощений было бы полезно хотя бы в целях просвещения небуддистов  :Smilie: . Ведь человек будет больше беспокоиться о последствиях своих мыслей и действий.

----------

Игорь Ю (06.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Это вопрос все же того, что вкладывать в понятие "сознание". Потому что поведение тела опосредовано работой мозга, хотя источники каждого конкретного поведенческого акта (стимулы) находятся всегда за пределами мозга (в виде восприятий образов, порождаемой сигналами нервной системы тела при контакте рецепторов внутри организма и вне организма). Вопрос в том, что изучение стимулов и поведения не комплиментарен изучению мозга и нервной системы. Стимулы и поведение не локальны. Они вне любого конкретного мозга.


Человек может быть добрым и вдумчивым, но повредя мозг может забыть прошлое, потерять академические навыки, силу концентрации, стать вспыльчивым и агрессивным. Восприятие и реакция на мир зависит от функции мозга. Это не случай что   ум ("_источник сигнала_") остаётся полностью не изменёным и просто не может контролировать движение тела через мозг ("_приёмник_") как телевизор не покажет канал если антенна повредилась.  Сам Ум, ("_источник сигнала_") меняется когда меняется функция мозга. И что же когда наступает смерть когда мозг полностью прекращает функционировать?

Такой тип аргумента отшибает дуалистические воззрения у меня.

----------


## Сергей Ч

В другой, закрытой теме, Герман пишет:




> Что же касается голого уничтожения, лучше Будды не скажешь: "«Монахи, среди взглядов внешних [по отношению к Дхамме] людей, такое [воззрение] является наивысшим: «Я мог бы не быть, и это могло бы не быть моим. Меня не будет, и это не будет моим». (AN V 63)


Т.е. материалистический взгляд о полном прекращении бытия после смерти, Будда считает высшим среди небуддийских взглядов. (Получается, что он даже выше чем идеалистические идеи о существовании Будды в Ниббане).  Но всё же материалист с точки зрения буддизма - "необученный заурядный человек". А каждый необученный человек верит в душу (даже если заявляет, будто бы её нет). Будда говорил, что Дхамма (Взаимозависимое возникновение) очень трудна для понимания, а эти существа скованы жаждой и невежеством. Таким образом, материалист заявляет об аннигиляции живого существа после смерти. В буддизме такая аннигиляция не постулируется, ибо "живое существо" - это всего лишь взаимозависимый процесс становления пяти кхандх, поддерживаемый жаждой. Без видения этого процесса невозможно прекратить жажду (танха), а следовательно и новые рождения. Поэтому материалист со своей _верой_ в небытие не освобожден от самсары.
Жажда бывает не только к существованию. Есть три вида жажды: (1) жажда чувственных наслаждений (каматанха), (2) жажда существования и становления (бхава-танха), и (3) жажда несуществования (самоуничтожения, вибхава-танха)".

----------

AlekseyE (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Таким образом, материалист заявляет об аннигиляции живого существа после смерти. В буддизме такая аннигиляция не постулируется, ибо "живое существо" - это всего лишь взаимозависимый процесс становления пяти кхандх, поддерживаемый жаждой.


Если в паринирване постулируется голое пресечение скандх, и только - постулируется та же самая аннигиляция. Сначала есть опыт скандх, потом опыт как таковой уничтожается: поскольку это всё, то получается такое же уничтожение, как в материализме. Это небуддийский взгляд. Который позволяет перейти к буддийскому Учению о покидании обусловленного, о несубстанциональности (в Махаяне Будда несубстанционален, пуст - и есть пробуждённый опыт).

----------


## Германн

Будда в палийском Каноне определил, что идея «Меня не будет, и это не будет моим» - не Дхарма.  
Голое уничтожение любого опыта в паринирване - искажённый буддизм.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А, реинкарнация треда.

----------

Дмитрий С (26.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если в паринирване постулируется голое пресечение скандх, и только - постулируется та же самая аннигиляция. Сначала есть опыт скандх, потом опыт как таковой уничтожается: поскольку это всё, то получается такое же уничтожение, как в материализме.


Что ещё за _"опыт скандх"_? ) Уже говорили в другой теме, что опыт сам по себе, без сознания - это нонсенс.




> Будда в палийском Каноне определил, что идея «Меня не будет, и это не будет моим» - не Дхарма.


Конечно не Дхамма, потому что в действительности нет никакого "Я", "моё". )




> Голое уничтожение любого опыта в паринирване - искажённый буддизм.


Искаженный буддизм - это постулирование некоего метафизического опыта, существующего отдельно от скандх, существованию и прекращению которых учил Будда.

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Конечно не Дхамма, потому что в действительности нет никакого "Я", "моё". )


Из того, что анатта (анатман) не следует, что ничего не проявляется, что ничего нет. 
Сансарный опыт есть. Потом (у Вас) любой опыт уничтожается, как в материализме. И это не Дхарма.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Будда в палийском Каноне определил, что идея «Меня не будет, и это не будет моим» - не Дхарма.


Все правильно, идея "меня не будет" - не верна в корне, т.к. никакого "меня" нет уже сейчас, и не было в прошлом. Лишь ошибочно воспринимая природные процессы за себя, за нечто цельное, выхваченное из бесконечного круговорота этих процессов, возможно утверждать, что я существую, я существовал, я прекращу существовать.

----------

AlekseyE (26.08.2012), Zom (27.08.2012), Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Все правильно, идея "меня не будет" - не верна в корне, т.к. никакого "меня" нет уже сейчас, и не было в прошлом.


Ошибка в расширении до "никакого". 
Сансарный опыт есть. Будете отрицать свой опыт?
Если утверждается, что ничего вообще нет, нет никакого опыта - это нигилизм.
Если сначала опыт есть, а потом любой опыт уничтожается, это аннигиляционизм.

----------

Дмитрий С (26.08.2012), Ондрий (26.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Из того, что анатта (анатман) не следует, что ничего не проявляется, что ничего нет. 
> Сансарный опыт есть. Потом (у Вас) любой опыт уничтожается, как в материализме. И это не Дхарма.


Будда говорит, что Пять совокупностей следует полностью понять, познать напрямую и отбросить. Если отпустить действительно всё, то самой вот этой боязни - "потерять что-то", "духовное самоубийство", "крайность уничтожения" и т.д. - не возникнет в принципе. Как верно отмечают Аджан Брам и Махаси Саядо - отпустить до конца людям проблематично.. Хочется оставить "дом престарелых" для своей души. )




> в Махаяне Будда несубстанционален, пуст - и есть пробуждённый опыт).


Ну вот я и говорю, нашли таки в Махаяне Татхагату. )) Хотя сам Будда говорил, что этого нельзя сделать ни в самих совокупнотстях, ни за их пределами.

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Zom (27.08.2012), Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если в паринирване постулируется голое пресечение скандх, и только - постулируется та же самая аннигиляция.


Уччхеда-диттхи--это "я (субстанционально) есть, потом меня не будет". Акцент на слове в скобках.

----------

Zom (27.08.2012), Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ошибка в расширении до "никакого". 
> Сансарный опыт есть. Будете отрицать свой опыт?
> Если утверждается, что ничего вообще нет, нет никакого опыта - это нигилизм.
> Если сначала опыт есть, а потом любой опыт уничтожается, это аннигиляционизм.


Прекращение сансарного опыта - Ниббана. В чем проблема то? А видение Взаимозависимого возникновения, возникающее на базе Пяти совокупностей - это не некое метафизическое извечное бытие или "самосущий опыт". Трудно увидеть эту взаимозависимость даже при жизни, а после смерти, когда все совокупности угасли, вообще нет возможности что-то утверждать.

----------

Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Хочется оставить "дом престарелых" для своей души. )


Паринирвана - братская могила Будд?  :Smilie: 




> Ну вот я и говорю, нашли таки в Махаяне Татхагату. )) Хотя сам Будда говорил, что этого нельзя сделать ни в самих совокупнотстях, ни за их пределами.


Нельзя. Поскольку постота есть форма, а форма пустота. Когда Будда проявляется, его не ухватить, он пуст [от неподвижного и изолированного самобытия]. 
Будда не "вещь". Но Будда проявляется.

----------

Дмитрий С (26.08.2012), Ондрий (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Прекращение сансарного опыта - Ниббана. В чем проблема то?


В том, что прекращение сансарного опыта не то же самое, что отсутствие любого опыта вообще.
Будда ясно обозначил, в палийском Каноне: представление "Меня не будет" - не Дхарма. Татхагата не смертен.

----------

Дмитрий С (26.08.2012), Ондрий (26.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Будда в палийском Каноне определил, что идея «Меня не будет, и это не будет моим» - не Дхарма.


Конечно не Дхамма. Ибо Будда не учил тому, что "я - есть". Соответственно он не мог учить и тому, что "меня - не будет". 
Вы сражаетесь с ветряными мельницами в своих опровержениях.



> Голое уничтожение любого опыта в паринирване - искажённый буддизм.


Нет. Это уже целиком ваша идея. Будда про уничтожение или не уничтожение опыта в анупадисесаниббане не говорил. Он говорил про уничтожение килес и трёх видов жажды при жизни, и говорил про Патиччасамуппату, согласно которой с пресечением трёх видов жажды новые нама-рупа (т.е. все обусловленные дхаммы) не создаются.

Если же вы считаете, что в Ниббане есть опыт - пожалуйста приведите схему. Правда боюсь, что буддизм не знает схем накопления опыта в анупадисесаниббане на уровне абхидхаммы.

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Zom (27.08.2012), Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

Схема - палийская классификация конструируемых дхамм + одна неконструруемая, Ниббана. 
Отрицание уничтожения опыта на основании того, что опыта уже сейчас, вчистую, нет - нигилизм. Вы утверждаете, что изначально лишены любого опыта.

----------

Ондрий (26.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Схема - палийская классификация конструируемых дхамм + одна неконструруемая, Ниббана. 
> Отрицание уничтожения опыта на основании того, что опыта уже сейчас, вчистую, нет - нигилизм. Вы утверждаете, что изначально лишены любого опыта.


Это Ваш собственный неправильный вывод. Глупо отрицать наличие опыта. Так же глупо, как считать опыт чем-то независимым от сознания. )

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Zom (27.08.2012), Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Схема - палийская классификация конструируемых дхамм + одна неконструруемая, Ниббана.


Да, таковая схема есть. Но если мы говорим об опыте, то он описывается во-первых с привлечением дхаммы саннья, а во-вторых при момощи целой серии актов сознания, во время которого происходит множество процессов. Ниббана ничего подобного не подразумевает. Поэтому нет оснований считать, что в анупадисесаниббнане происходит процесс познания, процесс накопления опыта и т.п. 



> Вы утверждаете, что изначально лишены любого опыта.


Сознание в буддизме - это только сознающая способность. То, что способно познавать объект при помощи санньи. Нет санньи, нет пхассы - откуда взятся опыту?

Накапливать и распознавать может только составная система. В ней, как минимум, должна быть ячейка памяти и некий компаратор. Это и есть санкхары во всех схемах взаимодействия
Ниббана же по определению не составная. Как несоставной элемент может что-либо вычислять или накапливать? Это абсурд. Подобный абсурд выдвигают теисты когда говорят, что душа одновременно неизменная и способная накапливать опыт. По сути ваша ниббана не отличается от души других религий.

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Zom (27.08.2012), Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это Ваш собственный неправильный вывод. Глупо отрицать наличие опыта. Так же глупо, как считать опыт чем-то отличным от сознания. )


Вы просто не поняли его фразу.

----------


## Германн

> Глупо отрицать наличие опыта. Так же глупо, как счить опыт чем-то отличным от сознания. )


Так и не отрицайте опыт, если глупо.
Вот видите - сначала опыт есть, потом (паринирвана) любой опыт уничтожен.
Точно такое же голое уничтожение человека, как в материализме. Не Дхарма, если верить Будде.

----------

Дмитрий С (26.08.2012), Ондрий (26.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Накапливать и распознавать может только составная система. В ней, как минимум, должна быть ячейка памяти и некий компаратор. Это и есть санкхары во всех схемах взаимодействия
> Ниббана же по определению не составная. Как несоставной элемент может что-либо вычислять или накапливать? Это абсурд. Подобный абсурд выдвигают теисты когда говорят, что душа одновременно неизменная и способная накапливать опыт. По сути ваша ниббана не отличается от души других религий.


Топпер, это распространенная ошибка или намеренное затушевывание вопроса. Неизменная душа теистов *никакого отношения* не имеет к махаянским буддам, "ясному свету" и (простите) "неуничтожимой капле". Ошибка в том, что вы наделяете неизменностью то, что никогда и не декларировалось как неизменное. 

Кроме того, слово "неизменное" тут тоже не совсем подходит, т.к. используется именно "*пустое*". Понимаете? Пустое - это не всегда обязательно "составное" - это примитивное понимание пустоты. "Функционировать" могут только пустые дхармы. Не-пустые дхармы принципиально не-наблюдаемы.

----------

Дмитрий С (26.08.2012), Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так и не отрицайте опыт, если глупо.
> Вот видите - сначала опыт есть, потом (паринирвана) любой опыт уничтожен.
> Точно такое же голое уничтожение человека, как в материализме. Не Дхарма, если верить Будде.


А на чём ему основываться этому самому опыту, если в Париниббане все Кхандхи прекращаются? Приравнивать уничтожение человека в материализме к уничтожению опыта в париниббане можно лишь в том, случае, если считать этот самый опыт субстанциональным, независимым как у Вас. Да, это не Дхамма. Но такой опыт в буддизме не постулируется, поэтому все Ваши пассажи про уччхедаваду, материализм и т.п. неуместны.

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, это распространенная ошибка или намеренное затушевывание вопроса. Неизменная душа теистов *никакого отношения* не имеет к махаянским буддам, "ясному свету" и (простите) "неуничтожимой капле". Ошибка в том, что вы наделяете неизменностью то, что никогда и не декларировалось как неизменное.


Как не декларировалось? Если память мне не изменяет, тот же Далай-лама говаривал о неизменном тончайшем сознании.
Но вообще говоря, большой разницы между аттой и вашим представлением я не вижу. Всё-одно это видт бытия. Желание быть. Желание длиться.



> Кроме того, слово "неизменное" тут тоже не совсем подходит, т.к. используется именно "*пустое*". Понимаете? Пустое - это не всегда обязательно "составное" - это примитивное понимание пустоты. "Функционировать" могут только пустые дхармы. Не-пустые дхармы принципиально не-наблюдаемы.


Пусты от чего? От самобытия? Но это не означает, что они подобны дыркам от бублика, т.е., что их не существует ни в каком виде.

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> А на чём ему основываться этому самому опыту, если в Париниббане все Кхандхи прекращаются?


А на чём основана столь жёсткая идея, что всякий опыт = скандхи? 

Из палийского Канона можно сделать вывод, что это не так. Татхагата не смертен (был бы однозначно смертен, если бы сводился к скандхам).
В скандхах Татхагату не найти (а только там его и можно отыскать, если любой опыт - скандхи, и только скандхи). "Меня не будет" не Дхамма.
И так далее. Нужно прикладывать специальные усилия, чтобы всё-таки интерпретировать Тхераваду как путь к уничтожению любого опыта.

"Он непосредственно познает Ниббану как Ниббану" (Маджджхима Никая, Сутта 1). 
Если бы Ниббана была голым прекращением любого опыта, она была бы непосредственно не познаваема Буддой.
Знание отсутствия любого знания - как это возможно? Такое отсутствие можно познать только косвенно - а потому, недостоверно.
(Прижизненная Ниббана означает достоверное знание и париниббаны. На два вида нирваны в Тхераваде указывает одна дхамма - Ниббана.)

Убеждённость в голом несуществовании "я" - ошибка, согласно Саббасава сутте:
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html

"У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений. У него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: "У меня есть "Я", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "У меня нет "Я", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя".

Или же у него появляется воззрение: "Вот это моё "Я", которое говорит и чувствует, испытывает то здесь, то там последствия добрых и злых дел, но это моё "Я" неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".

Вот что, монахи, называется теоретизированием, зарослями воззрений, глухоманью воззрений, суматохой воззрений, судорогой воззрений, путами воззрений. Говорю вам, монахи, что опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин не освобождается от рождения, старения и смерти, от оплакиваний, мучений, уныний, раздражений, – он не освобождается от страдания."

----------

Дмитрий С (26.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Паринирвана - братская могила Будд?


Знаете, в чем проблема? В том, что в нашем обыденном сознании не умещается истина, что возможен выход за пределы жизни и смерти. Для нас существует или жизнь (пусть даже вечно длящаяся душа) или смерть (небытие). Но вечно сменяющиеся жизни и смерти и наши представления о них - это и есть сансара. Париниббана - вне сансары. Это не братская могила, потому что это не смерть. Но это и не вечность, потому что это не жизнь, не существование. Это выход за пределы этих понятий. Умозрительно это понять можно, почему нет. Иначе бы цель для нас была размыта, неясна. Но достичь, сами понимаете - не просто. 
Может и просто, да только мало кто хочет этого на самом деле. Потому что все существа находятся в мощнейших оковах жажды существования. Их почти невозможно преодолеть.
Что касается материалистов, так ведь их взгляды неправильные. Они заблуждаются по поводу небытия после смерти. Мы же говорим с точки зрения истины. А истина такова, что после смерти ничего не прекращается, а длится и длится и длится этот морок бесконечно. Если бы смерть была прекращением, то, может, и действительно, не стоило бы стремиться к освобождению. Но все не так просто. Другой возможности прекратить* БЫТЬ* нет, кроме Париниббаны. Выход отсюда только один, сколько не спорьте.

----------

AlekseyE (26.08.2012), Bob (26.08.2012), Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Да, таковая схема есть. Но если мы говорим об опыте, то он описывается во-первых с привлечением дхаммы саннья, а во-вторых при момощи целой серии актов сознания, во время которого происходит множество процессов. Ниббана ничего подобного не подразумевает. Поэтому нет оснований считать, что в анупадисесаниббнане происходит процесс познания, процесс накопления опыта и т.п.


На чём основано исходное представление, что если сансарный опыт описан с привлечением дхаммы саннья и т.д, то всё описанное есть единственно возможный опыт? Будда делал описания с конкретной целью: помочь избавиться от сансарного опыта. В этом нет отрицания возможности иного опыта.

Мы всё-таки заговорили о сансарном опыте. Так вот сначала этот опыт есть - потом (в Вашей интерпретации) нет ничего, кроме его уничтожения. А это уччхедавада. Учение о голом уничтожении опыта. "Меня не будет".

----------


## Федор Ф

Так вот что я еще хотел добавить. Христиане считают, что Христос победил смерть вечной жизнью души. К сожалению, это не так, хотя как хочется в это поверить! Но мы знаем, что в сансаре ничего вечного нет. По настоящему смерть победил только Будда, нашедший ту единственную дверь, через которую можно выйти за пределы жизни и смерти. 
Но наше сознание все цепляется за возможность остаться. Остаться, остаться, во что бы то ни стало, зацепиться хоть самым наитончайшим сознанием за сансару!

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> за пределы жизни и смерти


Так всё-таки за пределы жизни и смерти, или только жизни?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нужно прикладывать специальные усилия, чтобы всё-таки интерпретировать Тхераваду как путь к уничтожению любого опыта.


 У Вас очевидна привязанность к этому самому опыту. ) 

"Поэтому, монахи, то, что не является вашим - отпустите это. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного счастья и благополучия. И что не является вашим? Форма не является вашей - отпустите её. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного счастья и благополучия. Чувство не является вашим… Восприятие не является вашим… Формации не являются вашими… Сознание не является вашим - отпустите его. Это отпускание станет причиной вашего длительного счастья и благополучия.
Как вы думаете, монахи: если бы кто-нибудь собирал бы или сжигал бы или делал что пожелает с этой травой, ветками, хворостом и листьями в этой роще Джеты, могли бы вы подумать так: «Это нас этот человек собирает, сжигает, делает что пожелает!»?
«Нет, Учитель. И почему? Потому что всё это - это не мы, и это не наше». 
«Точно также, монахи, всё, что не является вашим - отпустите это." 

(МН 22)

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

Значение высказывания "Меня не будет" охватывает все возможности опыта, который нельзя назвать чужим. Как в случае веры в самосущее "Я", так и в случае самых тонких срединных воззрений, это высказывание тотально отрицает индивидуальный опыт. Так можно сказать только о голом пресечении опыта. Поскольку нельзя утверждать отсутствие "Я" (Сутта процитирована выше) - высказывание "Меня не будет" осмысленно. То, что нельзя отрицать в данный момент, отрицается в будущем, в перспективе. Постулируется голое прекращение, что не Дхарма.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Так всё-таки за пределы жизни и смерти, или только жизни?


Так если прекращено всякое бытие, существование (вырвано с корнем, как сказано об архатах), то никакого рождения больше не возникнет. Нет рождения - нет смерти. Но говорится в суттах о разрушении архатами только рождения, поскольку умереть-то живому человеку все-равно придется. Но для архатов - в последний раз.

----------

Bob (26.08.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Другой возможности прекратить* БЫТЬ* нет, кроме Париниббаны. Выход отсюда только один, сколько не спорьте.


Бытие и небытие текут рука об руку. Когда нет бытия - это небытие, когда нет небытия - это бытие. Париниббана (и даже ниббана) - это выход как за пределы бытия, так и за пределы небытия. Чересчур упирать на небытие - это как раз и будет результироваться в похоронах всех Будд  :Smilie: .

----------

Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В скандхах Татхагату не найти (а только там его и можно отыскать, если любой опыт - скандхи, и только скандхи).


Его нельзя отыскать и вне скандх. А что это означает, представляете?

----------


## AlexТ

> Все правильно, идея "меня не будет" - не верна в корне, т.к. никакого "меня" нет уже сейчас, и не было в прошлом. Лишь ошибочно воспринимая природные процессы за себя, за нечто цельное, выхваченное из бесконечного круговорота этих процессов, возможно утверждать, что я существую, я существовал, я прекращу существовать.



А если говорить что Патичча Самупада и совокупности (_которые анатта_) происходят только в этой жизни?

----------


## Германн

«Потому что всё это - это не мы, и это не наше». 
«Точно также, монахи, всё, что не является вашим - отпустите это." (МН 22) 

«Монахи, среди взглядов внешних [по отношению к Дхамме] людей, такое [воззрение] является наивысшим: 
«Я мог бы не быть, и это могло бы не быть моим. Меня не будет, и это не будет моим». (АН 5: 63) 

Есть разница между "отпустить не моё" - и "пусть не будет ничего не моего".
Есть разница между опытом без упаданы - и полным отсутствием всякого опыта.

----------


## Германн

> Его нельзя отыскать и вне скандх. А что это означает, представляете?


Что пока скандхи не отброшены, нет опыта без скандх - при том, что Будда скандхами не обусловлен, не сводится к автоматизму скандх. А как это, нужно открыть на личном опыте: иначе не понять.

----------


## Германн

"Нельзя отрицать "Я" - исходный принцип.
"Нельзя отрицать "Я", потому что "Я" не утверждалось - раз не утверждалось, его вообще нет / оно не имеет ценности -  поэтому, нужно отрицать "Я".  :Kiss:

----------


## Сергей Ч

Некоторые люди (например материалисты) ощущают тело как свою самость, другие (например Германн) принимают за я свои чувства или свои ментальные функции, сознательный опыт. Поэтому первые говорят, что всё прекращается со смертью тела, вторые говорят о вечной жизни. Но Будда не рассматривает ни тело, ни разум как свою самость , зная их относительность и взаимозависимость. Дхамма - это Взаимозависимое Возникновение, из него следует возможность полного освобождения от непрестанности жизни - Взаимозависимое Прекращение. Смерть материалиста не является Париниббаной, ибо он не свободен от самостных воззрений, а следовательно продолжает накапливать камму, ведущую к перерождениям. Хотя теоретически их взгляды близки к Дхамме, ближе чем взгляды тех, кто постулирует продолжение сознательного опыта в Париниббане! )

----------

Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

Да, отличие такой париниббаны от смерти в материализме только в пути, ведущем к концу. Сам конец одинаков: прекращение любого опыта. 
По определению, конец непроверяемый, достоверному - прямому, непосредственному - познанию Будды недоступный.
Будда никак не мог знать достоверно, такова париниббана, или нет.
Так разве это Будда?  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Некоторые люди (например материалисты) ощущают тело как свою самость,)


Не все. Я ещё не читал о материалистах которые верят в метафизическую Душу (атман).

----------

Игорь Ю (06.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> По определению, конец непроверяемый, достоверному - прямому, непосредственному - познанию Будды недоступный.
> Будда никак не мог знать достоверно, такова париниббана, или нет.



Вечный опыт тоже не проверяемый прямым путём...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что пока скандхи не отброшены, нет опыта без скандх - при том, что Будда скандхами не обусловлен, не сводится к автоматизму скандх. А как это, нужно открыть на личном опыте: иначе не понять.


Да, архаты знают ещё и асамскритные дхармы. Вы, наверное, будете утверждать, что Татхагата таится где-то среди них?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, отличие такой париниббаны от смерти в материализме только в пути, ведущем к концу. Сам конец одинаков: прекращение любого опыта. 
> По определению, конец непроверяемый, достоверному - прямому, непосредственному - познанию Будды недоступный.
> Будда никак не мог знать достоверно, такова париниббана, или нет.
> Так разве это Будда?


Будда в совершенстве постиг Взаимозависимое возникновение. Это закон по которому существует непрестанность жизни. Когда мудрость развивается и взращивается в соответствии с Четвертой Благородной Истиной, она видит тайну жизни, действительность как она есть. Когда тайна раскрыта, когда увидена Истина, то появляется знание Освобождения: _"Закончено рождение, прожита чистая жизнь, сделано то, что должно быть сделано, ничего не осталось несделанного"._ Все силы, которые лихорадочно в омрачении производят непрестанность самсары, становятся спокойными и более неспособными производить каммические образования, поскольку нет более омрачения, нет более "жажды" непрестанности. Это называется «ниббана с остатком» (саупадисеса-ниббана) или ниббана с остаточными группами существования. Именно благодаря этому, Будда запускает Колесо Учения для других. В момент смерти Архата, т.е. в момент его Париниббаны, происходит полное угасание групп существования (пяти совокупностей) т.е. прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов, ибо для их повторного существования нет причин. Цепь патичча-самуппады разорвана.

----------

Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Топпер- (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Да, архаты знают ещё и асамскритные дхармы. Вы, наверное, будете утверждать, что Татхагата таится где-то среди них?


Нет, не буду. Выше я уже ответил на Ваш вопрос.

----------


## Германн

> В момент смерти Архата, т.е. в момент его Париниббаны, происходит полное угасание групп существования (пяти совокупностей) т.е. прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов, ибо для их повторного существования нет причин.


Это не прямое, непосредственное знание паринирваны - а предположение о ней, исходя из причин и процессов. Так материалисты предполагают полное прекращение любого опыта, анализируя жизнь тела. Но жизнь не смерть. Мир обусловленного - не паринирвана. Это не достоверное знание.

----------


## Ондрий

> Как не декларировалось? Если память мне не изменяет, тот же Далай-лама говаривал о неизменном тончайшем сознании.


О *не-*уничтожимом, а не неизменном! Только не говорите, что это одно и тоже. Например, пространство - не составное, но является пустым. 



> Но вообще говоря, большой разницы между аттой и вашим представлением я не вижу. Всё-одно это видт бытия. Желание быть. Желание длиться.


Это - эмоции. Мы тоже можем сказать (и говорим), что шравакаяна - это жажда небытия. Только это не аргумент, а личная оценка отношения к...




> Пусты от чего? От самобытия? Но это не означает, что они подобны дыркам от бублика, т.е., что их не существует ни в каком виде.


Причем тут их несуществование ни в каком виде? Никто этого не говорил, это же нигилизм. Пустота - это как-раз наличие "функционирующих" дхарм. Имеющих св-ва. Мы будем обсуждать концепцию шуньяты? Как пожелаете.

----------

Германн (26.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Как не декларировалось? Если память мне не изменяет, тот же Далай-лама говаривал о неизменном тончайшем сознании.


Тут надо различать неизменность как статику, и как непрерывность. Ясный свет непрерывен, непостоянен, не статичен. Типа реки.

----------

Германн (26.08.2012), Нико (26.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

В закрытом треде бханте Топпер написал: "Большая просьба не противопоставлять здесь взгляды Ассаджи и наши. Он сказал ровно о том же самом, о чём говорим и мы: что Ниббана не есть аннигиляция и уничтожение во всех смыслах слова, но есть лишь угасание и отсутствие самскхата дхамм." Неверно.

У Ассаджи париниббана - опыт. У бханте Топпера - отсутствие любого опыта.

----------


## Ондрий

К сожалению не имел возможности ознакомится с выводами Ассаджи, но бханте Топпер, мне кажется с моей колокольни, более верно интерпретирует шравакаяну - есть остается только необусловленная дхарма нирвана.

Но я могу отослать к махаянской интерпртации "нирваны", когда "будды 4х направлений пощелкиванием пальцев пробуждают архатов их из самадхи (которое они считают паринирваной) и наставляют их на пути бодхисаттв" (не дословно из махаянских канонов, см. Дже Кхедруб). Т.о. махаяна вот точно не считает нирвану шраваков необратимой. Видимо г-н Ассаджи высказывает, сам того не желая, махаянску т.з., т.к. самадхи из которого можно выйти (по мнению махаяны) - это вполне себе личный опыт.

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В закрытом треде бханте Топпер написал: "Большая просьба не противопоставлять здесь взгляды Ассаджи и наши. Он сказал ровно о том же самом, о чём говорим и мы: что Ниббана не есть аннигиляция и уничтожение во всех смыслах слова, но есть лишь угасание и отсутствие самскхата дхамм." Неверно.
> 
> У Ассаджи париниббана - опыт. У бханте Топпера - отсутствие любого опыта.


Правильнее сказать, не отсутствие, а окончание, завершение опыта.

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Правильнее сказать, не отсутствие, а окончание, завершение опыта.


А что это меняет? Опыта париниббаны как не было, так и нет. 
(Ваш) Будда не видел париниббану лицом к лицу, как критикуемые Буддой брахманы не знали Брахму непосредственно. Критикуя брахманов, (Ваш) Будда занимается тем же самым: конструирует теоретическую, умозрительную метафизику - учение о том, чего не знает прямо. Разве это Будда?

----------

Ондрий (26.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А что это меняет? Опыта париниббаны как не было, так и нет. 
> (Ваш) Будда не видел париниббану лицом к лицу, как критикуемые Буддой брахманы не знали Брахму непосредственно. Критикуя брахманов, (Ваш) Будда занимается тем же самым: конструирует теоретическую, умозрительную метафизику - учение о том, чего не знает прямо. Разве это Будда?


А у Вас есть непосредственный опыт поедания экзотического индийского фрукта под названием "разбери"? Если нет, почему Вы решили, что у дяди Пети этого быть не может? Вот почему мне эта тема ну совсем не нравится.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, не буду. Выше я уже ответил на Ваш вопрос.


Т.е. не то что мы про Татхагату,--даже Татхагата не способен знать про себя ничего: ведь его нет в дхармах.

----------


## Германн

Нико, Вы просто не вчитались.  :Smilie: 
Это долгая беседа в теме про паринирвану, а теперь и здесь.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, Вы просто не вчитались. 
> Это долгая беседа в теме про паринирвану, а теперь и здесь.



Да я и вчитываться не собираюсь. Заранее скучно. Паринирвана -- дхарма для того, кто в неё ушёл. И умозрение для всех остальных. Бла-бла-бла.

----------


## Федор Ф

> А что это меняет? Опыта париниббаны как не было, так и нет. 
> (Ваш) Будда не видел париниббану лицом к лицу, как критикуемые Буддой брахманы не знали Брахму непосредственно. Критикуя брахманов, (Ваш) Будда занимается тем же самым: конструирует теоретическую, умозрительную метафизику - учение о том, чего не знает прямо. Разве это Будда?


Это ваше мнение, за которое вы так упорно цепляетесь. Переубедить вас нет никакой возможности, потому что для вас важен спор ради спора, а не ради истины. Вы даже не пытаетесь услышать и понять собеседников. Смысла не вижу продолжать. Вернее повторять одно и то же на все лады. 
Лично я вижу разницу между отсутствием опыта и завершением опыта. В первом случае  - опыт еще не начинался, во втором - он уже не нужен, как использованный для переправы плот, когда человек уже на том берегу.

----------

Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Топпер- (27.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> К сожалению не имел возможности ознакомится с выводами Ассаджи, но бханте Топпер, мне кажется с моей колокольни, более верно интерпретирует шравакаяну - есть остается только необусловленная дхарма нирвана.


У Ассаджи это действительно дхарма (единица опыта, выделенная по характерному удерживаемому признаку).
У Топпера не дхарма, а вещь-в-себе, самосущая (как материя в материализме). Опыт уничтожается, вещь-в-себе остаётся.

----------

Ондрий (26.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это не прямое, непосредственное знание паринирваны - а предположение о ней, исходя из причин и процессов. Так материалисты предполагают полное прекращение любого опыта, анализируя жизнь тела. Но жизнь не смерть. Мир обусловленного - не паринирвана. Это не достоверное знание.


Материалисты предполагают, а Будда знает и видит.  Строить догадки о том, что происходит с этим видением после прекращения кхандх просветленного (после париниббаны) - метафизика, чем Вы и занимаетесь, утверждая сферический опыт в ваккуме, называя его Татхагатой. )

В абсолютном смысле на Татхагату нельзя указать даже при жизни, и уж тем более ничего нельзя сказать о послесмертном состоянии.

Татхагата не находится ни в пяти совокупностях, ни вне их, не является одной из них или же всеми сразу. Это объясняется тем, что есть лишь бесконечная смена умственных и телесных феноменов, а никакой неизменной личности, вечной души или вечного сознания нет - ни внутри этих феноменов, ни между ними, ни снаружи, ни где-либо ещё в каком-либо виде.

----------

Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. не то что мы про Татхагату,--даже Татхагата не способен знать про себя ничего: ведь его нет в дхармах.


Ну, если начать уже вчитываться в тему, то вообще анекдоты получаются. "Татхагата, дескать, не способен знать про себя ничего: ведь его нет в дхармах".

Татхагата Всеведущий способен знать, что он -- Татхагата? Разве Будда не сообщил людям о том, что он -- Будда, достигнув просветления? И тэ дэ и тэ пэ. Хватит уже, господа.

----------


## Германн

> Материалисты предполагают, а Будда знает и видит.


Прямое познание отсутствия любого познания.
Расскажите, как это работает у Будды.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> В абсолютном смысле на Татхагату нельзя указать даже при жизни, и уж тем более ничего нельзя сказать о послесмертном состоянии.


Также и на Васю Пупкина.




> Татхагата не находится ни в пяти совокупностях, ни вне их, не является одной из них или же всеми сразу. Это объясняется тем, что есть лишь бесконечная смена умственных и телесных феноменов, а никакой неизменной личности, вечной души или вечного сознания нет - ни внутри этих феноменов, ни между ними, ни снаружи, ни где-либо ещё в каком-либо виде.


Та же беда и с Васей Пупкиным происходит. "Сутра Алмазного резака" распространяется на всех сразу.

----------


## AlexТ

> Прямое познание отсутствия любого познания.
> Расскажите, как это работает у Будды.


A как Будда может напрямую познавать вечность (_бесконечность_) опыта?

----------


## Нико

> Прямое познание отсутствия любого познания.
> Расскажите, как это работает у Будды.


Вот, втянул же меня Ондрий.....

У Будды есть два, как минимум, Тела, помните? Вы же нингмапа. Вот и подумайте.

----------


## Нико

> A как Будда может напрямую познавать вечность (_бесконечность_) опыта?


Только Будда это и может познавать. Если говорить о познании Буддой будущего, то, говорится, он видит его в качестве возможных альтернатив, ибо карма -- не судьба, а нечто изменчивое.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Силлогизм пандиты Германна:
1. ПН--дхарма.
2. Чтобы утверждать о дхарме, её надо воспринять напрямую (пратьякшаяти).
3. Некому воспринять ПН, если она определена как прекращение воспринималки.
4. Будда тхеравадинов необоснованно утверждает что-то о ПН.
____________
Ищем ошибки.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У Ассаджи это действительно дхарма (единица опыта, выделенная по характерному удерживаемому признаку).
> У Топпера не дхарма, а вещь-в-себе, самосущая (как материя в материализме). Опыт уничтожается, вещь-в-себе остаётся.


Не стоит заниматься подменой понятий. Ниббана - это действительно дхамма. Этого никто не отрицает.  Ниббана без остатка - это когда прекратились 5 совокупностей и больше не возникли. Некому  переживать эту дхамму и нечем после угасания всех кхандх, а следовательно не может она стать/быть переживанием (дхаммой).

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (26.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Татхагата не находится ни в пяти совокупностях, ни вне их, не является одной из них или же всеми сразу. Это объясняется тем, что есть лишь бесконечная смена умственных и телесных феноменов, а никакой неизменной личности, вечной души или вечного сознания нет - ни внутри этих феноменов, ни между ними, ни снаружи, ни где-либо ещё в каком-либо виде.


Кто с этим спорит? Господа тхеравадины и им сочувствующие, не нужно вставать в позу обиды. Лично я вижу ваши ответы в стиле "в городе бузина, а в киеве дядька" - берите пример с Топпера, он корректно отвечает на заданные, а не на придуманные вопросы. У вас пока это не получилось.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Кто с этим спорит? Господа тхеравадины и им сочувствующие, не нужно вставать в позу обиды. Лично я вижу ваши ответы в стиле "в городе бузина, а в киеве дядька" - берите пример с Топпера, он корректно отвечает на заданные, а не на придуманные вопросы. У вас пока это не получилось.


По существу что-нибудь скажите? ) Если Вы не спорите с тем, что есть лишь взаимозависимый процесс функционирования телесных и умственных феноменов, который прекращается в момент париниббаны, то к Вам нет вопросов. Однако Германн вводит некий самосущий опыт, который продолжается даже после париниббаны, называя это позицией Махаяны. Так Вы с ним согласны или с нами? )

----------


## Германн

[Познание] и [отсутствие любого познания] взаимоисключающие понятия. 
Если есть познание, то нет отсутствия любого познания.
Если есть отсутствие любого познания, то нет познания.

Считается, что Будда Шакьямуни знал нирвану и паринирвану напрямую. Не теоретизировал, а учил о паринирване, исходя из непосредственного опыта.
А петербургские тхеравадины убеждены, что паринирвана есть отсутствие любого опыта, любого знания.
Выходит, Будда Шакьямуни учил тому, чего сам достоверно не знает.

----------


## Ондрий

> По существу что-нибудь скажите?


По существу - у меня уже 85я страница. Но пока ответа внятного не поступило.

----------


## Германн

> Некому переживать эту дхамму и нечем после угасания всех кхандх, а следовательно не может она стать/быть переживанием (дхаммой).


В том-то и дело. Нет достоверного знания о паринирване: нет непосредственного, прямого, бесспорного опыта. 
Значит, Ваш Будда учит тому, чего сам, достоверно, не знает. Выходит, что такая Тхеравада - теоретизирование.
(В вопросах онтологии. Избавление от клеш, чистая нравственность, достижение состояния Архата не оспаривается.)

А есть ещё классическая, ортодоксальная Тхеравада: *http://www.dhamma.ru/*
Там нет таких проблем.

----------

Ондрий (26.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Только Будда это и может познавать. Если говорить о познании Буддой будущего, то, говорится, он видит его в качестве возможных альтернатив, ибо карма -- не судьба, а нечто изменчивое.


Познать это не обязательно пережить.  Вечность не переживёшь чтоб потом об этом рассказать, так что аргументы Германа работают против тезиса что ПН это вечный опыт.

----------


## Нико

> Познать это не обязательно пережить.  Вечность не переживёшь чтоб потом об этом рассказать, так что аргументы Германа работают против тезиса что ПН это вечный опыт.


Что такое есть вечный опыт? Если это вечное непрекращение потока изменчивого просветлённого сознания, я -за. И без бла-бла-бла.

----------


## Нико

Что это за "Ваш Будда" такой?




> А есть ещё классическая, ортодоксальная Тхеравада: *http://www.dhamma.ru/*
> Там нет таких проблем.


[/QUOTE]

Да, там нет проблем. Ушёл в паринирвану - и всё. А мы тут любим всё усложнять, понимаешь.

----------

Игорь Ю (06.09.2012), Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А петербургские тхеравадины убеждены, что паринирвана есть отсутствие любого опыта, любого знания.
> Выходит, Будда Шакьямуни учил тому, чего сам достоверно не знает.


Не знаю, как выдуманные Вами "петербургские тхеравадины", но Вам тут говрят, что с полным прекращаением кхандх нет никаких оснований говорить о каком-то опыте. Вот и всё - не больше не меньше. Как говорится в Ангруттара Никая 4.174,  объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. Что-либо объяснять или описывать можно только в рамках «Всего» (т.е. в рамках 5 совокупностей). Когда достигается прекращение «Всего», то любые обозначения прекращаются.

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Познать это не обязательно пережить.


Обязательно - если речь о достоверном познании, а не о предположительных теоретических конструктах.




> Вечность не переживёшь чтоб потом об этом рассказать, так что аргументы Германа работают против тезиса что ПН это вечный опыт.


Вы говорите здесь о бесконечном моменте познания, об одном неподвижном и неизменном акте, в отличие от мгновенности, движения. Париниббана не обязана быть неподвижным и изолированным состоянием. Это ни из чего не следует. Париниббана тоже анатта, пуста, что само по себе исключает застывшее, изолированное состояние.

----------


## AlexТ

> Что такое есть вечный опыт? Если это вечное непрекращение потока изменчивого просветлённого сознания, я -за. И без бла-бла-бла.


В том то и дело что сознание можно изменить и прервать когда полная кома, полная анестезия, и.т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Что-либо объяснять или описывать можно только в рамках «Всего» (т.е. в рамках 5 совокупностей). Когда достигается прекращение «Всего», то любые обозначения прекращаются.


А чёт-то Вы "всё" загнали в рамки 5 совокупностей-то? Больше них познаваемого не существует, что ли? И потом, я уже устала тут писать, что 5 совокупностей (на всякий случай глянула название форума: Общий, можно продолжать) преобразуются в пять очищенных совокупностей Будды, т.е. пять мудростей. Так что "всё" не прекращается.

----------


## AlexТ

> Обязательно - если речь о достоверном познании, а не о произвольных теоретических конструктах.


Тогда вечное сознание таким достоверным сознанием не узнаете так как вечность не переживёте.




> Вы говорите здесь о бесконечном моменте познания, об одном неподвижном и неизменном акте, в отличие от мгновенности, движения.


Не обязательно. Вечность может включать различные состояния сознания.   Неизменность сознания не возможна в принципе.

----------


## AlexТ

> А чёт-то Вы "всё" загнали в рамки 5 совокупностей-то? Больше них познаваемого не существует, что ли?


Да, всё входит только в 5 совокупностей. Что то вне, невозможно в принципе.

----------


## Нико

> В том то и дело что сознание можно изменить и прервать когда полная кома, полная анестезия, и.т.д.


На всех его уровнях прервать низя.

----------


## Нико

> Да, всё входит только в 5 совокупностей. Что то вне, невозможно в принципе.


Вы читтаматрин?

----------


## AlexТ

> На всех его уровнях прервать низя.


Можно. Полная кома это пример.  Другой пример ниродха-самапатти.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы читтаматрин?


Нет. Почему вы так думаете?  из всех школ я ближе всего к Тхераваде.

----------


## Нико

> Можно. Полная кома это пример.  Другой пример ниродха-самапатти.


Полная кома - пример выключки всех видов грубого чувственного сознания. Но не самого тонкого, которое остаётся в теле до тех пор пока... не отключили аппараты иск. поддержания жизни. 
Что такое Ваш другой пример -- объясните.

----------

Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В том-то и дело. Нет достоверного знания о паринирване: нет непосредственного, прямого, бесспорного опыта.


У Вас нет, а у Будды есть. ) Достижение прижизненной Ниббаны, это в т.ч. конец видимый уже при жизни, доступный достоверному - прямому, непосредственному - познанию Будды. 




> А есть ещё классическая, ортодоксальная Тхеравада: *http://www.dhamma.ru/*
> Там нет таких проблем.


Бханте Топпер Вам уже написал, что никакх противоречий по обсуждаемому вопросу нет. Конечно если не заниматься подменой понятий, как это делаете Вы. Можете привести цитату с приведенного Вами сайта, где есть однозначное высказывание о том, что париниббана - это дхамма, и что после прекращаения кхандх что-то там остаётся.

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Почему вы так думаете?  из всех школ я ближе всего к Тхераваде.


Гмм.... Вы не согласны с тем, что существуют дхармы, помимо 5 скандх? Нирвана --это ведь дхарма. Она не входит в 5 скандх.

----------


## Германн

> с полным прекращаением кхандх нет никаких оснований говорить о каком-то опыте


Основанием истинности чего-то является непосредственный опыт. 
Нет опыта - нет оснований окончательно что-либо утверждать.
Нет оснований отрицать опыт после полного прекращения скандх.
Не может быть, по определению.

То, что Татхагата - исходя из прямого опыта - учил о паринирване, является основанием для утверждений о том, что паринирвана тоже опыт.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А чёт-то Вы "всё" загнали в рамки 5 совокупностей-то? Больше них познаваемого не существует, что ли? И потом, я уже устала тут писать, что 5 совокупностей (на всякий случай глянула название форума: Общий, можно продолжать) преобразуются в пять очищенных совокупностей Будды, т.е. пять мудростей. Так что "всё" не прекращается.


Вот и получается, что Будда у Вас учит не преКращению дуккха, _Ниббане_, а чудесному его преВращению, _Вечному бытию_.  :Smilie:  
Хотя в суттах ясно говорится о Ниббане как о прекращении всего обусловленного. Будда говорит: _"Вкратце, эти пять совокупностей привязанности суть дуккха"._

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Основанием истинности чего-то является непосредственный опыт. 
> Нет опыта - нет оснований окончательно что-либо утверждать.
> Нет оснований отрицать опыт после полного прекращения скандх.
> Не может быть, по определению.
> 
> То, что Татхагата - исходя из прямого опыта - учил о паринирване, является основанием для утверждений о том, что паринирвана тоже опыт.


из описания ниродха-самапатти:




> Ниродха-самапатти (саннья-ведаита ниродха - прекращение восприятия и чувствования) - высшее медитативное достижение. В этом состоянии ум и все процессы ума временно прекращаются...
> 
> ...*состояние ниродха-самапатти равно состоянию ниббаны после смерти архата* (XXIII, 30; 52 (прим. ред: и в состоянии ниродхи, и в состоянии ниббаны все умственные и телесные формирователи полностью прекращаются - однако, судя по всему, окончательная париниббана отличается от ниродхи тем, что из последнего состояния обязательно произойдёт выход, поскольку ниродха-самапатти ещё связана с миром (см. выше), а париниббана с миром уже не связана).


Таким образом, после выхода из ниродха-саммапати, архат узнает, что из себя представляет париниббана

----------

Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Сергей Ч (27.08.2012), Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Да вопрос-то не в вот-почти-похожести этих состояний, а как раз в достоверности утверждения, что из паринирваны нельзя выйти. В том и фикус, что такой окончательный опыт не может быть достижим и изложен исходя из самой этой системы. Потому оно и эквивалентно по смыслу отношений (но не тождественно, хотя это раз 10 писалось, но тхеравадины этого никак не прочтут) обморока и смерти материалиста, который утверждает, что смерть для субъекта и полный обморок - одинаковы на основании отсутствия неких и/или наличии иных нравящихся ему признаков. Разница в том, что из обморока произойдет "выход", а из смерти - нет.

Пожалуйста, не нужно опять оригинальничать и цепляться к тому, что обморок это не нирвана. Я - в курсе.

----------


## Германн

> Можете привести цитату с приведенного Вами сайта, где есть однозначное высказывание о том, что париниббана - это дхамма, и что после прекращаения кхандх что-то там остаётся.


http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
"IV. Ниббана. Особая категория. Единственная дхамма, не отягощенная страданием и не являющаяся непостоянной. Единственная необусловленная дхамма. Не может быть проанализирована."

Очевидно, что скандхи и всё, что с ними связано, непостоянно. 
Ниббана не непостоянна. Она не прекращается.

----------

Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Топпер- (27.08.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Да вопрос-то не в вот-почти-похожести этих состояний, а как раз в достоверности утверждения, что из паринирваны нельзя выйти.


Пять совокупностей распались и больше не возникнут, поскольку неведение искоренено

----------

Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То, что Татхагата - исходя из прямого опыта - учил о паринирване, является основанием для утверждений о том, что паринирвана тоже опыт.


Будда учил Ниббане, которая _"видна уже в этой самой жизни, доступная к познанию уже сейчас, приглашающая войти и увидеть, привлекающая и постижимая мудрецами"_. Это конечная истина. Если она конечная, то после неё ничего уже не может быть. Если есть что-то после Ниббаны, то именно это, а не Ниббана, будет конечной истиной. Однако  именно Ниббану Будда называл конечной истиной. И именно её он познал на собственном опыте, и именно ей он учил. Париниббана - это когда оставшиеся пять совокупностей завершают свое существование. "Смерть" араханта – это последний и полный выход из обусловленного существования. Он не приводит к новому рождению. Да, в этот момент можно сказать, что это его личный опыт, и Арахант видит только прекращение безличного процесса, а не смерть своего "я" или эго. Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка.

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Таким образом, после выхода из ниродха-саммапати, архат узнает, что из себя представляет париниббана


Как познаёт? 
Если прямо, непосредственно, в опыте - тогда ниродху и паринирвану объединяет некий опыт. Познание достоверно. И паринирвана оказывается опытом.
Если косвенно, исходя из рассудочного анализа провалов в памяти - познание недостоверно, о паринирване строятся предположения. Какова паринирвана на самом деле, тогда неизвестно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
> "IV. Ниббана. Особая категория. Единственная дхамма, не отягощенная страданием и не являющаяся непостоянной. Единственная необусловленная дхамма. Не может быть проанализирована."
> 
> Очевидно, что скандхи и всё, что с ними связано, непостоянно. 
> Ниббана не непостоянна. Она не прекращается.


Всё правильно, Ниббана не является непостоянной, а "вечное сознание" в махаяне непостоянно. Несостыковочка.  :Smilie:  Всё потому что, Ниббана независима о сознания, её постигающего.  Будда сравнивает элемент ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали её.

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка.


Вы уже согласны с некорректностью определения паринирваны как прекращения всякого опыта?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы уже согласны с некорректностью определения паринирваны как прекращения всякого опыта?


Я согласен с тем, что это определение может ввести в заблуждение неподготовленного слушателя/читателя.  :Smilie:  Поэтому лучше говорить о Париниббане как об угасании всей дуккхи и потенциала к дуккхе. ) Ведь именно с рассмотрения того, что есть дуккха и начинается буддизм. Как говорит Будда, _"видящий дуккха видит также возникновение дуккха, видит также прекращение дуккха, и видит также путь, ведущий к прекращению дуккха"_.

"Однако мир предан забавам, ослеплен желанием, очарован наслаждением. Люди едва ли поймут закон обусловленности, взаимозависимого происхождения всего сущего; непонятным и непостижимым также будет для них прекращение всех ментальных формирований, отбрасывание любого субстрата перерождения, затухание жажды, отрешенность, Ниббана.

И все же есть существа, чей взор лишь слегка затуманен: они поймут Истину.""

(МН 26)

----------

Bob (27.08.2012), Леонид Ш (26.08.2012), Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> "вечное сознание" в махаяне непостоянно. Несостыковочка.


"Вечное сознание" - Ваш личный термин; опыт париниббаны не аничча, но анатта. Анатта исключает неподвижность по определению. Аничча (анитья), как и духкха - общие характеристики сансары, её несовершенных конструктов, которые мучительно разрушаются. Анатта, пустота [от неподвижного, изолированного самобытия] - общая характеристика любого опыта, включая париниббану.

----------


## Германн

> Поэтому лучше говорить о Париниббане как об угасании всей дуккхи и потенциала к дуккхе. )


Согласен. Спорить больше не о чем, всё так и есть.

----------

Сергей Ч (26.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Гмм.... Вы не согласны с тем, что существуют дхармы, помимо 5 скандх? Нирвана --это ведь дхарма. Она не входит в 5 скандх.


То что я сказал здесь
"_Да, всё входит только в 5 совокупностей. Что то вне, невозможно в принципе_. "  

Как я понимаю, Париниббана не является чем-то.   Прекращение совокупностей не является чем то или какой то совокупностью.

----------

Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Вечное сознание" - Ваш личный термин; опыт париниббаны не аничча, но анатта. Анатта исключает неподвижность по определению. Аничча (анитья), как и духкха - общие характеристики сансары, её несовершенных конструктов, которые мучительно разрушаются. Анатта, пустота [от неподвижного, изолированного самобытия] - общая характеристика любого опыта, включая париниббану.


Париниббана - это прекращаение кхандх просветлённого. После того как кхандхи прекратились о каком опыте Париниббаны можно говорить? Нет кханд, нет и опыта их прекращения. У Вас же он продолжается каким-то непостижимым образом - опыт прекращения кхандх без кхандх. Абсурд короче. )




> Согласен. Спорить больше не о чем, всё так и есть.


По поводу споров хорошо сказано в Ланкаватра сутре:

 "Пока утверждения возникают, всё пребывает в запутанности. 
[Оттого пробуждённый,] собственный просто ум осознавший, не вовлекается в споры."  :Cool:

----------

Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Полная кома - пример выключки всех видов грубого чувственного сознания. Но не самого тонкого, которое остаётся в теле до тех пор пока... не отключили аппараты иск. поддержания жизни. 
> Что такое Ваш другой пример -- объясните.


Какое сознание остаётся в коме? Что оно сознаёт? 

Когда я был под полной анастезией, я ничего не сознавал. Я сознавал только момент до, и момент после выхода из анестезии.

До этого я фантазировал что "_упаду в чёрную яму...Буду видеть чёрное пространство без объектов, и.т.д_".  Ничего подобного!!!

----------


## Митяй

Из Камабху сутты:




> «Очень хорошо, Достопочтенный». И восхитившись и одобрив ответ Достопочтенного Камабхи, Читта задал ему следующий вопрос: «Когда монах достигает прекращения восприятия и чувствования, что прекращается первым: телесные формации, словесные формации или умственные формации?»
> «Когда монах достигает прекращения восприятия и чувствования, то первыми прекращаются словесные формации, затем прекращаются телесные формации, и после этого умственные формации».
> «Очень хорошо, Достопочтенный». И восхитившись и одобрив ответ Достопочтенного Камабхи, Читта задал ему следующий вопрос: «В чём разница между монахом, который умер, и монахом, который достиг прекращения восприятия и чувствования?»
> «В случае с монахом, который умер, его телесные формации прекратились и затихли, его словесные формации прекратились и затихли, его умственные формации прекратились и затихли, его жизненная сила полностью исчерпалась, его тепло утратилось, *его способности отключены*. Но в случае с монахом, который достиг прекращения восприятия и чувствования, его телесные формации прекратились и затихли, его словесные формации прекратились и затихли, его умственные формации прекратились и затихли, но его жизненная сила не исчерпана, тепло не утратилось, и *его способности яркие и чёткие*. В этом разница между монахом, который умер, и монахом, который достиг прекращения восприятия и чувствования».


О каких способностях монаха говорится в сутте, что это такое?

----------

Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Топпер- (27.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> О каких способностях монаха говорится в сутте, что это такое?


Возможно говорится о тех споосбностях, которые сделали возможным вхождение в ниродха-самапатти. Т.е. смерть отличается от ниродхи тем, что из последнего состояния обязательно произойдёт выход, поскольку ниродха-самапатти ещё связана с миром.
Из той же сутты:




> одобрив ответ Достопочтенного Камабхи, Читта задал ему следующий вопрос: «Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, к чему склоняется его ум, к чему он устремляется, к чему направляется?»
> «Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, то его ум склоняется к уединению, устремляется к уединению, направляется к уединению».
> «Очень хорошо, Достопочтенный». И восхитившись и одобрив ответ Достопочтенного Камабхи, Читта задал ему следующий вопрос: «Какие качества ума столь необходимы, чтобы достичь прекращения восприятия и чувствования?»
> «Странно, домохозяин, что ты спросил последним то, о чём следовало спросить в самом начале. Но, тем не менее, я отвечу тебе. Два качества очень важны в достижении прекращения восприятия и чувствования: успокоение и прозрение»

----------


## Митяй

Как бы это поточнее выяснить )

----------


## Топпер

> На чём основано исходное представление, что если сансарный опыт описан с привлечением дхаммы саннья и т.д, то всё описанное есть единственно возможный опыт? Будда делал описания с конкретной целью: помочь избавиться от сансарного опыта. В этом нет отрицания возможности иного опыта.


Это ваша личная гипотеза,  с какой целью и зачем это делал Будда. Если считаете, что есть ещё какой-либо иной опыт - просьба изложить это математически. На основе теории дхамм. Напомню, что дхаммы - это не некое описание с целью помочь избавиться. Дхаммы - это параматтхи. *Описание реальности*, т.е. того, что существует на самом деле.



> Мы всё-таки заговорили о сансарном опыте. Так вот сначала этот опыт есть - потом (в Вашей интерпретации) нет ничего, кроме его уничтожения. А это уччхедавада. Учение о голом уничтожении опыта. "Меня не будет".


Уважаемый, если вы ещё раз попытаетесь приплести мне уччхедаваду, я начну принимать модераторские меры. 
Вам уже неоднократно говорили что во-первых в буддизме нет некоего сущестующего "я", во-вторых нельзя уничтожить то, что в реальности не существует.

----------

Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А если говорить что Патичча Самупада и совокупности (_которые анатта_) происходят только в этой жизни?


Зачем изобретать велосипед, да еще такой, который ездить не будет?

----------


## Топпер

> Да, отличие такой париниббаны от смерти в материализме только в пути, ведущем к концу. Сам конец одинаков: прекращение любого опыта. 
> По определению, конец непроверяемый, достоверному - прямому, непосредственному - познанию Будды недоступный.
> Будда никак не мог знать достоверно, такова париниббана, или нет.
> Так разве это Будда?


Вы похоже имеете две Ниббаны. Одну, которую Будда познал при жизни и вторую, которая после смерти тела. 
Нет. Ниббана всегда одна и та же. Просто при жизни она сопровождается ккхандхами. После смерти тела - нет. При жизни Будда познал Ниббану. Поэтому говорить, что некую Ниббану Будда не познал - неверно.

----------

Bob (27.08.2012), Won Soeng (27.08.2012), Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Сергей Ч (26.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Зачем изобретать велосипед, да еще такой, который ездить не будет?


Интерпретаций ПС несколько, и некоторая интерпретация относится к этой жизни. Например как учил Уважаемый Буддхадаса Бхиккху, да и читал у Аджхан Чах.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Интерпретаций ПС несколько, и некоторая интерпретация относится к этой жизни. Например как учил Уважаемый Буддхадаса Бхиккху, да и читал у Аджхан Чах.


Это частичное рассмотрение, где предыдущие и последующие жизни подразумеваются, а не отбрасываются.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.08.2012), Топпер- (27.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> О *не-*уничтожимом, а не неизменном! Только не говорите, что это одно и тоже. Например, пространство - не составное, но является пустым.


Пространства, как такового не существует, помимо рупакалап. Когда уничтожаются рупакалапы, уничтожается и пространство.
Не уничтожимое тонкое сознание но при этом изменяющееся - это невозможное явление. То, что способно меняется - существует по определению в силу причин и условий, которые и оказывают изменяющее влияние. Если причины и условия прекратятся, прекратиться и изменяющееся сознание. Иначе быть не может.
Не прекращается только то, что не зависит от причин и условий. В нашем случае это Ниббана. 



> Причем тут их несуществование ни в каком виде? Никто этого не говорил, это же нигилизм. Пустота - это как-раз наличие "функционирующих" дхарм. Имеющих св-ва. Мы будем обсуждать концепцию шуньяты? Как пожелаете.


Наверное нет смысла в силу того, что аниччу дхамм никто и не отрицает.

----------

Bob (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Если считаете, что есть ещё какой-либо иной опыт - просьба изложить это математически. На основе теории дхамм. Напомню, что дхаммы - это не некое описание с целью помочь избавиться. Дхаммы - это параматтхи. *Описание реальности*, т.е. того, что существует на самом деле.


Для указания на то, что существует на самом деле, нужен опыт. (О Боге тоже говорят как о существующем на самом деле - и что?) Указание на некую реальность, если оно достоверно, по определению означает непосредственный опыт / прямое знание. Если знание о париниббане достоверно, она испытывается на опыте.




> Уважаемый, если вы ещё раз попытаетесь приплести мне уччхедаваду, я начну принимать модераторские меры.


Аргументы таким образом опровергнуты не будут.




> Вам уже неоднократно говорили что во-первых в буддизме нет некоего сущестующего "я", во-вторых нельзя уничтожить то, что в реальности не существует.


Опыт реален. У каждого из нас есть ограниченный, сансарный опыт: мы живые люди, а не боты в Интернет. Если кроме уничтожения этой реальности - опыта - в париббане больше ничего нет, это уччхедавада. Сначала опыт был, потом любой опыт уничтожается. Если опыт не реален (если отрицается одушевлённость каждого из нас, и человек равен булыжнику) - это нигилизм. Необоснованное отрицание того, что функционирует, в пользу стоящей за ним самосущей реальности, которая не функционирует.

В отличие от Вашей версии учений Тхеравады, Ассаджи определяет Ниббану / параниббану как опыт.
Дхармы отличаются от элементов таблицы Менделеева и других подобных элементов тем, что адресуют к непосредственному опыту/знанию.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

> По существу - у меня уже 85я страница. Но пока ответа внятного не поступило.


Я вот тоже затаился и жду, как решат-то по теме топика, есть оно, небытие полное, или нет его, небытия-то, с точки зрения зеркала русского буддизма? Давайте уже определяться как-то!

----------


## Германн

Бханте Топперу.

Опыт осознания видимого, слышимого и т.д. - реален, если дхаммы это параматтхи. 
Если париниббана означает голое пресечение любого опыта (реальности!) это уничтожение.
Сначала был реальный опыт, потом оказался уничтожен. Получается уччхедавада.
Уничтожение не "я" (отрицание которого тоже неправильно) - уничтожение реальности дхамм.

Если остаётся Ниббана, независимо от знания / опыта - это уже не дхамма, а самосущий элемент.
Подобный элементу из таблицы Менделеева.

"Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть — разум, из разума они сотворены" (Дхаммапада).

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте Топперу.
> 
> Опыт осознания видимого, слышимого и т.д. - реален, если дхаммы это параматтхи. 
> Если париниббана означает голое пресечение любого опыта (реальности!) это уничтожение.


У меня уже начало появляться ощущение, что вы троллите. Вам уже много раз писали, что Ниббана - не означает голое пресечение опыта или ещё что бы то ни было.
Ниббана проявляется тогда, когда устранены килесы. Такая Ниббана проявиласть у Будды. Всё. Ниббана - есть.  Отсечение неведения означает отбрасывание жажды бытия. С отбрасыванием жажды бытия, в момент смерти Патиччасамуппада более не запускается. Ниббана здесь ни при чём. Ниббана "существует" независимо от Патиччасамуппады.



> Сначала был реальный опыт, потом оказался уничтожен. Получается уччхедавада.
> Уничтожение не "я" (отрицание которого тоже неправильно) - уничтожение реальности дхамм.


Вы произвольно расширяете этот термин в то время, как уччхедавада это уничтожение "я". Если, конечно, вы не считаете, что саннья ккхандха с которой связана память (опыт) - это "я", "атта"
В общем, насчёт навешивания ярлыков я вас предупредил.



> Если остаётся Ниббана, независимо от знания / опыта - это уже не дхамма, а самосущий элемент.


Естественно, что Ниббана независима от опыта. Если бы она была зависимой от опыта, это была бы уже не Ниббана.



> "Дхаммы обусловлены разумом, их лучшая часть — разум, из разума они сотворены" (Дхаммапада).


Это вы здесь вообще не к месту приводите. Если мне не изменяет память, эти строфы Будда произнёс в связи с разбором поведения слепого тхеры Чаккхупхалы, когда он давил насекомых. Никакой связи с Ниббаной здесь нет.

----------

Zom (27.08.2012), Леонид Ш (27.08.2012), Митяй (27.08.2012), Сергей Ч (27.08.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Сначала был реальный опыт, потом оказался уничтожен. Получается уччхедавада.
> Уничтожение не "я" (отрицание которого тоже неправильно) - уничтожение реальности дхамм.


Хорошо, давайте вот так посмотрим. Предположим что да, был некий опыт, потом он оказался уничтожен. Ну и что с того? Вам есть до этого дело? Вам обязательно нужно, чтобы  "что-то" оставалось? Вы хотите вроде как отпустить по полной, но всё равно при этом что-то оставить. Что это, как не _жажда_? Судя по вашим аргументам, у вас конечная цель сопряжена с жаждой по типу: "отпущу всё, но это себе оставлю". А вот представьте, что есть более продвинутый уровень, когда не нужно больше себе что-то там оставлять и чего-то там хотеть. Такой уровень, когда нет совершенно никаких претензий к уничтожению абсолютно всего - хоть сансары, хоть нирваны, хоть "я", хоть "не-я", хоть запредельно-траснцендетного-мега-бытия ,)) На самом деле поскольку у архата нет ни малейшей жажды, то будь ниббана некой сущностью или же будь тотальной аннигиляцией всего - ему - в отличие от вас - всё равно. Если бы Будда ему сказал - "дорогой, а после смерти-то походу, ничего не остаётся вообще" - тот бы ответил - "ну и отлично, ноу проблем". А у вас проблема ,)

----------

Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Леонид Ш (27.08.2012), Митяй (27.08.2012), Сергей Ч (27.08.2012), Топпер- (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> На самом деле поскольку у архата нет ни малейшей жажды, то будь ниббана некой сущностью или же будь тотальной аннигиляцией всего - ему - в отличие от вас - всё равно. Если бы Будда ему сказал - "дорогой, а после смерти-то походу, ничего не остаётся вообще" - тот бы ответил - "ну и отлично, ноу проблем". А у вас проблема ,)


Ему было бы всё-равно даже на сравнение его Ниббаны со смертью материалистов  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (27.08.2012), Леонид Ш (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В отличие от Вашей версии учений Тхеравады, Ассаджи определяет Ниббану / параниббану как опыт.


Пока только голые ничем не обоснованные утверждения о каких-то отличиях.  Кто-нибудь здесь отрицает _дхамму ниббана_? )




> А есть ещё классическая, ортодоксальная Тхеравада: *http://www.dhamma.ru/*
> Там нет таких проблем.
> ..
> У Ассаджи париниббана - опыт. У бханте Топпера - отсутствие любого опыта.


Ну и где здесь говорится о том, что париниббана - это тоже дхамма, отличная от дхаммы ниббаны, и что после неё что-то там остаётся? ) 

А с тем, что Ниббана - это единственная необусловленная дхамма, никто и не спорит. Наоборот, как раз это Вам здесь и говорят;  есть лишь одна дхамма Ниббана, которую мудрые познают на собственном опыте.  Пять совокупностей (кхандх) каждое мгновение  рождаются и умирают. _"В то время как Совокупности возникают, распадаются и умирают, о бхиккху, в каждое мгновение вы рождаетесь, распадаетесь и умираете"._  Как объясняет просветлённая монахиня Ваджира (СН 5.10), чувствовать себя архатом означает испытывать, как страдание возникает и тут же угасает, и это же подтверждается Буддой в Каччаянаготта сутте (СН 12.15).  Таким образом, Архат познаёт Ниббану уже при жизни, но т.к. совокупности (результат прошлой каммы) всё ещё продолжают функционировать  некоторое время, то это называется  «ниббаной с остаточными группами существования». А Париниббана - это их безвозвратное прекращение. По сути разницы ни какой, просто есть Ниббана и есть две стадии её реализации, называемые двумя свойствами Ниббаны - "свойство ниббаны с остаточным топливом, и свойство ниббаны без остаточного топлива". (Ити 2.17)
 Противоречия того, что здесь Вам говорят,  с материалами сайта www.dhamma.ru Вами надуманны, также как и утверждение о том, что Будда никак не мог знать достоверно, такова париниббана, или нет.

----------

Леонид Ш (27.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В отличие от Вашей версии учений Тхеравады, Ассаджи определяет Ниббану / параниббану как опыт.
> Дхармы отличаются от элементов таблицы Менделеева и других подобных элементов тем, что адресуют к непосредственному опыту/знанию.


Тем не меннее, дхаммы - это реальность (анализ дхамм проводится на уровне параматтха-саччи.), а не чистое порождение ума, как в вашем "буддизме -солипсизме". Вот и получается, что даже Ниббана у Вас - порождение ума, а не то, что благородные познали на собственном опыте. Мало того, это своё заблуждение Вы почему-то приписываете Ассаджи. Хотя подобных утверждений я у него не встречал.

----------


## Greedy

Проблема в том, что в умах некоторых есть чёткое разделение: Ниббана - это одно, Париниббана - это другое.
Но разве Будда вводил такую дхарму "париниббана"?

----------

Сергей Ч (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Проблема в том, что в умах некоторых есть чёткое разделение: Ниббана - это одно, Париниббана - это другое.
> Но разве Будда вводил такую дхарму "париниббана"?


Её тут Германн пытается ввести. ) На что ему отвечают:




> Вы похоже имеете две Ниббаны. Одну, которую Будда познал при жизни и вторую, которая после смерти тела. 
> Нет. Ниббана всегда одна и та же. Просто при жизни она сопровождается ккхандхами. После смерти тела - нет. При жизни Будда познал Ниббану. Поэтому говорить, что некую Ниббану Будда не познал - неверно.

----------

Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ниббана всегда одна и та же. Просто при жизни она сопровождается ккхандхами. После смерти тела - нет. При жизни Будда познал Ниббану.


Здесь тоже две Ниббаны: с остатком и без остатка.
Ниббана, следуя традиции Тхеравады, познаётся тщательным исследованием скандх, с последующим их отбрасыванием.
Ниббана с остатком - это какое-то странное постижение, в котором скандхи не отброшены.

Либо получается, вообще, парадоксальная вещь. Ниббана познаётся, но потом теряется, и её обретение откладывается до момента смерти.
Если так понимать прозрение, то такое прозрение - очередное обусловленное (временное) состояние. И вера в то, что в момент смерти оно снова актуализируется, и на этот раз станет постоянным, вечным.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Здесь тоже две Ниббаны: с остатком и без остатка.


Нет, Ниббана одна, но:

"Монахи, есть две эти формы свойства ниббаны. Какие две? Свойство ниббаны с остаточным топливом, и свойство ниббаны без остаточного топлива."

( Ниббана дхату сутта )




> Ниббана, следуя традиции Тхеравады, познаётся тщательным исследованием скандх, с последующим их отбрасыванием.
> Ниббана с остатком - это какое-то странное постижение, в котором скандхи не отброшены.


 В том-то и дело, что отброшены, ум Архата не имеет больше неведения и жажды по отношению к оставшимся группам существования.

"Он знает, что все эти ощущения успокоятся с распадом тела, подобно как исчезает пламя, когда заканчиваются масло и фитиль."

----------

Леонид Ш (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> ( Ниббана дхату сутта )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				И что такое свойство ниббаны без остаточного топлива? Вот монах - архат, чьи загрязнения окончены, который достиг осуществления, выполнил задачу, бросил тяжкий груз, достиг истинной цели, разорвал путу становления и освободился за счёт правильного знания. Для него *[после смерти]* всё то, что ощущается, не имея подпитки, прямо здесь и угаснет. Это называется свойством ниббаны без остаточного топлива.


Хорошая вставочка в скобочках (т.е. пояснение переводчика).
Тогда просьба объяснить, как понимать такое состояние "после смерти": _всё то, что ощущается, не имея подпитки, прямо здесь и угаснет_?
Прямым текстом сказано об ощущении.
Если бы не было ощущений, было бы сказано, что "для него [после смерти] *ничего не ощущается*. Это называется свойством ниббаны без остаточного топлива".

Если это _"[после смерти]"_ убрать, то получим описание, очень схожее с описанием в практике трекчо дзогчена.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тогда просьба объяснить, как понимать такое состояние "после смерти": всё то, что ощущается, не имея подпитки, прямо здесь и угаснет?
> Прямым текстом сказано об ощущении.


Там не сказано, про ощущения после смерти. ) Имеется ввиду, что для него после смерти угаснет всё то, что ощущается, а не то, что ощущения есть после смерти. )) Внимательно ещё раз прочитайте. Ощущения есть пока есть совокупности, об этом и сказано, что _"Для него [после смерти] всё то, что ощущается, не имея подпитки, прямо здесь и угаснет"_. Это конец, видимый уже при жизни, доступный достоверному - прямому, непосредственному - познанию Будды. 





> Если это _"[после смерти]"_ убрать, то получим описание, очень схожее с описанием в практике трекчо дзогчена.


Я не отрицаю, что могут быть схожести  в сути достигнутого. Но вот описания я бы не стал сравнивать, всё же Благородный Восьмеричный Путь как он описан Буддой и подход Дзогчен несколько иные. Поэтому можно запутаться, считая например разные положения одним и тем же, а одинаковые - разными.

----------

Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

В махаяне нет другого учения, отличного от канона. Но есть заблуждения, разных учеников, которые подробно рассматриваются.

Ум татхатгаты, свободный от жажды и цепляния, видит все моменты сознания, без рождения в них. Не только те моменты, в которые увлечены остаточные пять совокупностей. Об этом говорится, как о Нирване. Каждый такой момент сознания сопровождается не обусловленной дхармой. 

Благодаря этому, ум Татхагаты прямо видит все рождения, старения и смерти любых существ. Именно так, напрямую, ум Татхагаты видит прекращение круга рождений, видит паринирвану. Это и есть мудрость, всеведение, прямой опыт, глаз мудрости, глаз закона. Нет уже увлеченного скандхами существа, которое и этого момента сознания не ведает целиком, и поэтому влечется течением обусловленности. Архат может поддерживать пять совокупностей, какое-то время, не имея увлеченности ими. Но у Архата нет цепляния за эти пять совокупностей, он видит любые моменты сансары напрямую и ни одним из них не захвачен, ни к одному из них не устремлен. 
Поэтому Архат провозглашает: закончена святая жизнь, сделано все, что нужно было сделать, больше не будет нового рождения. Потому что Архат видит это прямо, ему не нужно еще чего-то ждать

----------

Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Сергей Ч (27.08.2012), Федор Ф (27.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Там не сказано, про ощущения после смерти. ) Имеется ввиду, что для него после смерти угаснет всё то, что ощущается, а не то, что ощущения есть после смерти. )) Внимательно ещё раз прочитайте. Ощущения есть пока есть совокупности, об этом и сказано, что _"Для него [после смерти] всё то, что ощущается, не имея подпитки, прямо здесь и угаснет"_. Это конец, видимый уже при жизни, доступный достоверному - прямому, непосредственному - познанию Будды.


По порядку.
В сутре говорится: _"Для него [после смерти] всё то, что ощущается, не имея подпитки, прямо здесь и угаснет"_.
Вы говорите: _"для него после смерти угаснет всё то, что ощущается"_.

И эти утверждения можно считать тождественными, если понимается, что *всё ощущаемое угаснет прямо здесь и сейчас*.
Но Вы же делаете иной вывод. Вы говорите, что "ощущения есть пока есть совокупности; после смерти совокупностей нет". Т.е. Вы говорите не о "после смерти", а о "моменте смерти". Т.е. в момент смерти всё угаснет.

Но Будда так не говорит. Он говорит, что в Ниббане без остатка всё ощущаемое, *не имея подпитки*, угасает прямо здесь и сейчас.
Уточнение "не имея подпитки" тоже имеет значение.
Если в Ниббане без остатка нет ощущаемого, то зачем уточнять, что они ещё и не имеют подпитки?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> По порядку.
> В сутре говорится: _"Для него [после смерти] всё то, что ощущается, не имея подпитки, прямо здесь и угаснет"_.
> Вы говорите: _"для него после смерти угаснет всё то, что ощущается"_.


Что-то я не уловил разницы. ) 




> И эти утверждения можно считать тождественными, если понимается, что *всё ощущаемое угаснет прямо здесь и сейчас.*
>  Но Вы же делаете иной вывод. Вы говорите, что "ощущения есть пока есть совокупности; после смерти совокупностей нет". Т.е. Вы говорите не о "после смерти", а о "моменте смерти". Т.е. в момент смерти всё угаснет.
> 
> Но Будда так не говорит. Он говорит, что в Ниббане без остатка всё ощущаемое, *не имея подпитки*, угасает прямо здесь и сейчас.
>  Уточнение "не имея подпитки" тоже имеет значение.
>  Если в Ниббане без остатка нет ощущаемого, то зачем уточнять, что они ещё и не имеют подпитки?


Ну например в состоянии ниродхи, и в состоянии ниббаны все умственные и телесные формирователи полностью прекращаются - однако, судя по всему, окончательная париниббана отличается от ниродхи тем, что из последнего состояния обязательно произойдёт выход, поскольку ниродха-самапатти ещё связана с миром, а париниббана с миром уже не связана. Вот поэтому и говорится, что со смертью тела пробуждённого (его париниббаны) всё ощущаемое, не имея подпитки, угасает прямо здесь и сейчас. Это уже их безвозвратное  прекращение. 
Всё то вещество, ощущение, восприятие, умственные образования, сознание, с чем связываются такие термины, как "рожденное" или "нерожденное", полностью уничтожено и искоренено, чтобы никогда более не возникнуть после его смерти.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По порядку.
> Если в Ниббане без остатка нет ощущаемого, то зачем уточнять, что они ещё и не имеют подпитки?


Затем, что в ниббане с остатком есть рупа, и она есть условие для возникновения шести опор и могут возникать чувства (ведана), пусть они ни приятные, ни неприятные. 

Ум Татхагаты видит, что все возникновение взаимообусловлено и провозглашает двенадцать звеньев этого возникновения. Это прямое знание того, как возникают и прекращаются совокупности ума, рожденное праджняпарамитой (сатипаттханой).

Ниббана познается прямо, в этих пяти совокупностях, в любых пяти совокупностях. Ниббана без остатка так же познается прямо, наблюдением момента сознания в котором санскары более не возникают. В этом наблюдении нет никакого угадывания, додумывания, надежды, ожидания. Нет ничего того, что не обученный ум называет логикой, размышлением, предположением. Анализом в праджняпарамите называют прямое видение беспокойства этого момента (первая благородная истина, это - страдание=дукха=любая актуальная в этом моменте санскара=любая актуальная санскрита дхарма), прямое видение причины беспокойства этого момента (это - причина страдания = жажда другого момента), прямое видение нирваны (это - прекращение страдания=угасание этой жажды=нейтрализация беспокойства)

Анализ момента сознания совершенно не имеет отношения к жонглированию идеями

----------

Богдан Б (27.08.2012), Сергей Ч (27.08.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Ниббана без остатка так же познается прямо, наблюдением момента сознания в котором санскары более не возникают.


А каким образом без скандх наблюдается момент сознания?

----------


## Нико

> А каким образом без скандх наблюдается момент сознания?


Вот, вот!!!! В просветлённом состоянии тоже есть скандхи, только преобразованные в пять видов мудрости. Ещё сколько раз это повторить?

----------


## Митяй

> Вот, вот!!!! В просветлённом состоянии тоже есть скандхи, только преобразованные в пять видов мудрости. Ещё сколько раз это повторить?


Но мы же не знаем точно, наблюдается в париниббане момент сознания, или нет.

----------


## Нико

> Но мы же не знаем точно, наблюдается в париниббане момент сознания, или нет.


Мы многое не знаем точно. Но это не означает, что такого нет. Вам придётся сначала достигнуть чего-то, чтобы знать точнее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А каким образом без скандх наблюдается момент сознания?


Скандхи это упадана скандхи. То есть это обособление части сансары как "я". Как раз совокупности цепляния и не позволяют наблюдать моменты сознания.
Каждый момент сознания - это пять совокупностей: форма, чувства, восприятие, порывы и сознание. Проблема на в моментах сознания, а в цеплянии за них. Прекращение цепляния и есть нирвана. 
Не нужно думать, что в какой-то момент нет пяти совокупностей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот, вот!!!! В просветлённом состоянии тоже есть скандхи, только преобразованные в пять видов мудрости. Ещё сколько раз это повторить?


Просветленное состояние - это синоним ума татхагаты. Разумеется, все совокупности остаются. Только они более не совокупности цепляния. Можно говорить об этом как о пяти видах мудрости, если понятно, что это значит на самом деле.

----------

Нико (27.08.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Не нужно думать, что в какой-то момент нет пяти совокупностей.


В париниббане ведь нет пяти совокупностей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но мы же не знаем точно, наблюдается в париниббане момент сознания, или нет.


Ум татхагаты наблюдает момент сознания, за которым больше нет нового рождения. Этот момент и называется париниббаной. Это не какой-то особенный момент сознания. Это совершенно любой момент сознания, в котором присутствует ниббана и более не возникают устремления ни к одному из моментов сознания сансары.

----------

Нико (27.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В париниббане ведь нет пяти совокупностей.


Париниббана - это не какой-то особый момент сознания. Это обозначение, что после распада этих пяти совокупностей не рождаются новые пять совокупностей. Нет стремления ни к одному моменту сознания сансары.

----------


## Митяй

> Ум татхагаты наблюдает момент сознания, за которым больше нет нового рождения. Этот момент и называется париниббаной.


Скандхи, составляющие и ум в том числе, распались, о каком уме вы говорите?

----------


## Greedy

> Ну например в состоянии ниродхи, и в состоянии ниббаны все умственные и телесные формирователи полностью прекращаются - однако, судя по всему, окончательная париниббана отличается от ниродхи тем, что из последнего состояния обязательно произойдёт выход, поскольку ниродха-самапатти ещё связана с миром, а париниббана с миром уже не связана.


Будда чётко даёт понять, из-за чего бывает ниббана с остатком:
"Его пять чувственных опор всё ещё остаются и, *поскольку они находятся в целости*, он воспринимает приятное и неприятное и чувствует удовольствие и боль".

В некоторых умах бытует мнение, что дхармы всегда существуют в совокупностях. На этом мнении базируется вывод, что если совокупностей нет, то нет и дхарм.
Как уже отмечалось в этом теме, такое мнение - это отрицание того, что дхармы являются парамартхами.

А выход из этой ситуации довольно простой.
Пока дхармы воспринимаются через призму совокупностей, то есть тело, которое эти дхармы таким образом воспринимает.
Когда такое восприятие полностью побеждается, то совокупности распадаются, но дхармы при этом никуда не деваются. Если такое преодоление восприятия дхарм как совокупностей происходит не естественным образом, то это выглядит как явление радужного тела. Так как прекращается сила, которая держит совокупности вместе.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скандхи, составляющие и ум в том числе, распались, о каком уме вы говорите?


Они распадаются каждый момент и собираются каждый новый момент. Каждый момент содержит новые скандхи.
Паринирвана это прекращение нового рождения. Скандхи распались и все, нет больше нового рождения. Так же как Вы можете видеть в конце фильма слово "конец фильма", так же и ум татхагаты может видеть в конце пути невозникновение более пяти совокупностей.

----------

Митяй (27.08.2012), Сергей Ч (27.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда чётко даёт понять, из-за чего бывает ниббана с остатком:
> "Его пять чувственных опор всё ещё остаются и, *поскольку они находятся в целости*, он воспринимает приятное и неприятное и чувствует удовольствие и боль".
> 
> В некоторых умах бытует мнение, что дхармы всегда существуют в совокупностях. На этом мнении базируется вывод, что если совокупностей нет, то нет и дхарм.
> Как уже отмечалось в этом теме, такое мнение - это отрицание того, что дхармы являются парамартхами.
> 
> А выход из этой ситуации довольно простой.
> Пока дхармы воспринимаются через призму совокупностей, то есть тело, которое эти дхармы таким образом воспринимает.
> Когда такое восприятие полностью побеждается, то совокупности распадаются, но дхармы при этом никуда не деваются. Если такое преодоление восприятия дхарм как совокупностей происходит не естественным образом, то это выглядит как явление радужного тела. Так как прекращается сила, которая держит совокупности вместе.


Дхармы всегда бывают в совокупностях, это другая классификация  :Smilie:  Любые дхармы относятся к одной из совокупностей.
А вот то, что есть дхармы, которые не относятся к совокупности санскар - действительно нередко упускают и не различают дхарм, которые относятся к совокупности рупа или к совокупности ведана или к совокупности самджня или к совокупности виджняна. Даже дхамма ниббана будучи необусловленной, обнаруживается в совокупности самджня, обозначающая, что принадлежность той или иной дхармы к той или иной самджне - иллюзия.

Я не встречал термина на русском языке, подходящего к описанию группы дхарм, которые распознаются как нечто самостоятельное (например, стол). Узнавая стол, мы узнаем последовательные признаки стола, это самджня. Группа дхарм, которая узнается и идентифицируется и порождает ожидание подтверждающих дхарм в следующих моментах, это последовательность моментов и даже различая признаки по отдельности ум воспринимает их как нечто цельное.

А совокупности здесь ни при чем  :Smilie:  Это классификация другого характера. Она даже не вполне однозначно охвачена традиционным определением взаимозависимого возникновения. Так не сразу можно понять, к каким совокупностям относятся неведение, намарупа, шесть опор, контакт, жажда, цепляние, становление, рождение, старение и смерть.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В некоторых умах бытует мнение, что дхармы всегда существуют в совокупностях. На этом мнении базируется вывод, что если совокупностей нет, то нет и дхарм.
> Как уже отмечалось в этом теме, такое мнение - это отрицание того, что дхармы являются парамартхами.


 Совокупности - это тоже дхаммы. Но в отличии от дхаммы ниббаны, кхандхи являются обусловленными дхаммами, т.е. имеют причины для своего возникновения.

 «Монахи, возникновение, продолжительность, образование и проявление формы является также возникновением, продолжительностью и проявлением старения и смерти. 
Возникновение, продолжительность, образование и проявление чувства… восприятия… формаций [ума]... сознания является также возникновением, продолжительностью и проявлением старения и смерти. 
Прекращение, угасание, исчезновение формы… чувства… восприятия… формаций… сознания является также прекращением страдания, угасанием болезни, исчезновением старения и смерти».

(СН 22.30)




> А выход из этой ситуации довольно простой.
> Пока дхармы воспринимаются через призму совокупностей, то есть тело, которое эти дхармы таким образом воспринимает.
> Когда такое восприятие полностью побеждается, то совокупности распадаются, но дхармы при этом никуда не деваются. Если такое преодоление восприятия дхарм как совокупностей происходит не естественным образом, то это выглядит как явление радужного тела. Так как прекращается сила, которая держит совокупности вместе.


  :Confused:

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Так же как Вы можете видеть в конце фильма слово "конец фильма", так же и ум татхагаты может видеть в конце пути невозникновение более пяти совокупностей.


Вы имеете в виду понимание Татхагатой того, какова париниббана, еще при жизни, или саму париниббану?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы имеете в виду понимание Татхагатой того, какова париниббана, еще при жизни, или саму париниббану?


У татхагаты нет чего-то, что можно назвать "при жизни". В этом и проблема понимания. При достижении ниббаны происходит разочарование в любых дхармах, в любых их сочетаниях, в любых моментах сознания, в любых побуждениях, устремлениях. Существо, как поток увлеченности от момента к моменту, прекращается уже в этот момент. Поэтому и говорится о татхагате, как о так приходящем, так уходящем. Татхагата свободен от жизни и смерти и эти пять совокупностей, которые воспринимаются как живое существо, действующий организм - это уже лодка без гребца. В этой лодке никого нет. 

Все что воспринимает татхагата не может быть названо "жизненным опытом". Жизненный опыт - это невежество. К чему стремиться, чего избегать, на что не обращать внимание.

----------


## Митяй

> У татхагаты нет чего-то, что можно назвать "при жизни". В этом и проблема понимания. При достижении ниббаны происходит разочарование в любых дхармах, в любых их сочетаниях, в любых моментах сознания, в любых побуждениях, устремлениях. Существо, как поток увлеченности от момента к моменту, прекращается уже в этот момент. Поэтому и говорится о татхагате, как о так приходящем, так уходящем. Татхагата свободен от жизни и смерти и эти пять совокупностей, которые воспринимаются как живое существо, действующий организм - это уже лодка без гребца. В этой лодке никого нет. 
> 
> Все что воспринимает татхагата не может быть названо "жизненным опытом". Жизненный опыт - это невежество. К чему стремиться, чего избегать, на что не обращать внимание.


Почему уже лодка без гребца? В лодке никогда никого и не было. Но мы ведь говорим "Сиддхартха Гаутама родился там-то и там-то". Префразирую свой вопрос:




> Вы имеете в виду понимание Татхагатой того, какова париниббана, еще при функционировании пяти совокупностей, или после их окончательного распада?

----------


## Greedy

> Я не встречал термина на русском языке, подходящего к описанию группы дхарм, которые распознаются как нечто самостоятельное (например, стол). Узнавая стол, мы узнаем последовательные признаки стола, это самджня.


Воспринимаемый стол - это довольно большое скопление дхарм. Начиная от рупа дхарм, связанных с физическими характеристиками объекта, и заканчивая читтой, в сфере которой пребывают эти дхармы.

В абхидхарме дхармы классифицированы именно как единицы (атомы) реальности. Собранное из них - не дхармы, а объединения дхарм.

----------

Won Soeng (27.08.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Совокупности - это тоже дхаммы. Но в отличии от дхаммы ниббаны, кхандхи являются обусловленными дхаммами, т.е. имеют причины для своего возникновения.


Скандхи - это скандхи. Это не дхармы. Это совокупности определённого класса дхарм.
Например, тот же стол. Все рупа-дхармы, из которых состоит данный стол, в данном столе объединены. Если к этому объединению рупа-дхарм есть цепляние, то эти объединения рупа-дхарм предстают как рупа-скандха.
Ум, цепляющийся к рупа-скандхам, видит стол как целостный предмет. Ум, не цепляющий к рупа-скандхам, видит физические характеристики стола, как совокупность рупа-дхарм.

----------

Won Soeng (27.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему уже лодка без гребца? В лодке никогда никого и не было. Но мы ведь говорим "Сиддхартха Гаутама родился там-то и там-то". Префразирую свой вопрос:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Вы имеете в виду понимание Татхагатой того, какова париниббана, еще при функционировании пяти совокупностей, или после их окончательного распада?


Дело в том, что цепляние - это и есть гребец. Когда мы кого-то называем "Сиддхартха Гаутама" - это наше цепляние, а вовсе не цепляние Будды Шакьямуни. Это цепляние присутствует в тех моментах, в которых есть обозначение "это я", "это мое".

Эти же моменты татхагата видит без цепляния, он может видеть в них обозначение "это я", "это мое", словно пометки на страничке, не цепляясь за эти обозначение, не следуя им, не ожидая вследствие этого распознавания чего бы то ни было и не избегая чего бы то ни было, и не упуская чего бы то ни было. 

Поэтому и используется метафора "лодка без гребца". Пять скандх пусты от цепляния.
Татхагаты нет вне пяти совокупностей, татхагата наблюдает те же моменты сознания и те же пять совокупностей, что и цепляющийся ум. Но татхагата не обособлен от восприятия любых других моментов сознания, он обладает всеведением, поэтому как можно сказать "при жизни" или "не при жизни"?

----------

Нико (27.08.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Скандхи - это скандхи. Это не дхармы. Это совокупности определённого класса дхарм.
> Например, тот же стол. Все рупа-дхармы, из которых состоит данный стол, в данном столе объединены. Если к этому объединению рупа-дхарм есть цепляние, то эти объединения рупа-дхарм предстают как рупа-скандха.
> Ум, цепляющийся к рупа-скандхам, видит стол как целостный предмет. Ум, не цепляющий к рупа-скандхам, видит физические характеристики стола, как совокупность рупа-дхарм.


Всё познаваемое есть ДХАРМА. Хватит уже.

----------

Сергей Ч (27.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Скандхи - это скандхи. Это не дхармы. Это совокупности определённого класса дхарм.
> Например, тот же стол. Все рупа-дхармы, из которых состоит данный стол, в данном столе объединены. Если к этому объединению рупа-дхарм есть цепляние, то эти объединения рупа-дхарм предстают как рупа-скандха.
> Ум, цепляющийся к рупа-скандхам, видит стол как целостный предмет. Ум, не цепляющий к рупа-скандхам, видит физические характеристики стола, как совокупность рупа-дхарм.


Ну, скандхи - это тоже дхармы  :Smilie:  Обычные дхармы совокупности самджня, ведь мы распознаем дхармы как относящиеся к той или другой совокупности  :Smilie:  
При этом, это все еще параматха дхармы  :Wink:

----------

Сергей Ч (27.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Скандхи - это скандхи. Это не дхармы. Это совокупности определённого класса дхарм.
> Например, тот же стол.


То, что называется «индивидуальным существованием» в реальности является не более чем процессом телесных и психических (умственных) феноменов, т.е. дхамм. Для удобства они объеденены в группы (Кхандхи). (Кстати говоря, Совокупности не могут быть разделены друг от друга, они всегда взаимозависимы.)  Поэтому, это не тоже самое, что и пример со столом. "Стол" - это уже умственное образование, тоже, что и представление о самости своего "Я", личности. Умственные образования относятся к Четвертой совокупности (Самкхара-ккхандха). Вот поэтому когда говорят о том, что личность (пудгала) пуста от самобытия, приводят пример со столом или телегой. Это просто ярлыки или обозначения навешиваемые умом на совокупности дхамм.

----------

Won Soeng (27.08.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Всё познаваемое есть ДХАРМА. Хватит уже.


Не рубите с плеча  :Smilie:  Анализ дхарм и необходим, для того, чтобы понять, что именно есть Дхарма (истина).

----------

Дмитрий С (29.08.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагаты нет вне пяти совокупностей, татхагата наблюдает те же моменты сознания и те же пять совокупностей, что и цепляющийся ум. Но татхагата не обособлен от восприятия любых других моментов сознания, он обладает всеведением, поэтому как можно сказать "при жизни" или "не при жизни"?


Кстати говоря, когда речь идёт о том, что невозможно указать на Татхагату даже здесь-и-сейчас, то имеется в виду абсолютная реальность. На него нельзя указать как на существо, потому что в абсолютном смысле "существа" нет (и это отсутствие "существа" в абсолютном смысле касается не только архатов, но и любых живых существ вообще). То, что мы называем Архатом – это взаимозависимо возникший процесс становления. Но что отличает Архата, от простых существ, так это само видение этими совокупностями этой взаимозависимости, самопробуждение, а не некое метафизическое извечное бытие. Иначе можно подразумевать, что есть совокупности, а есть некий архат - отличный от этих совокупностей. Поэтому Будда говорит:

"Тот, кто видит Взаимозависимое Возникновение - тот видит Дхамму" ..  "Тот, кто видит Дхамму – видит меня".

Говорить о том, что лежит за пределами прекращения этого процесса – значит строить догадки за границами представлений, за пределами языка. Когда нет сознания и имя-формы, тогда нет и способа для вербального, языкового, концептуального выражения. Объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое.

----------

Won Soeng (06.09.2012), Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Поэтому, это не тоже самое, что и пример со столом. "Стол" - это уже умственное образование


Если мы под "столом" понимаем умственное обозначение, наложенное на определённую совокупность дхарм, то такое умственное обозначение - дхарма.
Если же мы рассматриваем "стол" как самоценный предмет с определённым функционалом, то такой предмет не является дхармой.

В практике шаматхи эта разница очень хорошо демонстрируется.
Если я просто смотрю на стол, и в какой-то мере безразличен к столу, просто смотрю и всё - то таким образом я практикую тупость ума.
В противовес этому, когда практикуют шаматху на визуализируемую форму Будды, то в этом процессе силой внимательности отслеживают все возможные характеристики этого визуализируемого образа: светимость, цвет, вес, размер, чёткость форм, мельчайшие детали предметов и т.д.
Силой внимательности отслеживают все эти мельчайшие изменения и возвращают всё так, как должно быть. Пока внимательность не обретёт такую силу, что визуализируемая статуэтка застынет в неизменном состоянии; пока визуализация не кристализуется. И это произойдёт только тогда, когда сила внимательности достигнет такого уровня, что будет способна обнаружить появление любой дхамры в уме до того, как это действительно произойдёт.

Когда же мы просто смотрим на стол, то мы, чаще всего, практикует тупость ума, безразличие к этому столу, безразличие к процессу восприятия этого стола. Не стараемся кристализовать своё восприятие стола. Потому что если мы начнём заниматься такой кристализацией внимания, то стол для нас перестанет быть внешним объектом. Он станет внутренней (визуализируемой) опорой в каком-то чётко определённом состоянии восприятия, которое мы будет прояснять, удаляя все движения ума относительно этого образа.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Нико, хочешь я закрою тему?) Если люди хотят, то пусть перенесут.

----------


## Германн

Учение Тхеравады, согласно Ассаджи:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post48821
"Ниббана - опыт. Кхандхи тоже."

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
"Ниббана. Единственная дхамма, не отягощенная страданием и не являющаяся непостоянной."

__
Ниббана - это опыт, не являющийся непостоянным.
После достижения париниббаны опыт (как таковой: не опыт кхандх) не пресекается.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Учение Тхеравады, согласно Ассаджи:
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post48821
>  "Ниббана - опыт. Кхандхи тоже."
> 
> http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
>  "Ниббана. Единственная дхамма, не отягощенная страданием и не являющаяся непостоянной."


Ну и кто с этим спорит, что Ниббана - единственная необусловленная дхамма, зримая мудрыми при жизни?





> Ниббана - это опыт, не являющийся непостоянным.


Ниббана постоянна и существует всегда. Мудрость, постигающая Ниббану - это не сама Ниббана. Иначе Ниббана была бы обусловлена этой мудростью.




> После достижения париниббаны опыт (как таковой: не опыт кхандх) не пресекается.


Это "Учение Тхеравады согласно Германну"? ))

Ассаджи вот что пишет:




> Однако здесь возникает вопрос, каким же образом можно рассказать о Ниббане, достигнув её, раз она подразумевает прекращение бывания-становления, и всех процессов конструирования, в том числе и речи, и телесных, и умственных процессов.
> 
>  Различают две разновидности Ниббаны — «саупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана с остатком подпитки», и соответственно «анупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана без остатка подпитки». При достижении первой прекращается непроизвольная взаимообусловленность, однако, так как пять совокупностей продолжают по инерции существовать, жизнь продолжается, продолжаются и страдания, хотя это теперь лишь телесные, но не умственные, страдания. С распадом тела наступает cчастье окончательной Ниббаны,
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/an9-34.htm
>  и страдание прекращается полностью.

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну и кто с этим спорит, что Ниббана - единственная необусловленная дхамма, зримая мудрыми при жизни?


Ниббана, наверное, переживается, а не зрится/видится?




> Ниббана постоянна и существует всегда. Мудрость, постигающая Ниббану - это не сама Ниббана. Иначе Ниббана была бы обусловлена этой мудростью.


Ну вот как можно мудростью постигать ниббану?! %)
Мудрость-праджня, _обретаемая при постижении ниббаны_, неотделима от неё и не обретается иначе...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниббана, наверное, переживается, а не зрится/видится?


Безусловно, "видение" Ниббаны - это образное выражение, ибо Ниббана - это не видимый образ в прямом сымысле этого слова, подобно тем, что попадают в область глаза. )




> «Скованный жаждой, охваченный злобой, ослеплённый невежеством, переполненный [этим], с порабощённым умом, человек стремится к собственному несчастью, к несчастью другого, к несчастью обоих, и он испытывает умственную боль и печаль. Но если жажда, злоба и невежество были отброшены, человек не стремится к собственному несчастью, не стремится к несчастью другого, не стремится к несчастью обоих, и он не испытывает умственной боли и печали. Поэтому ниббана видна уже в этой самой жизни, доступная к познанию уже сейчас, приглашающая войти и увидеть, привлекающая и постижимая мудрецами»





> Ну вот как можно мудростью постигать ниббану?! %)
> Мудрость-праджня, _обретаемая при постижении ниббаны_, неотделима от неё и не обретается иначе...


"Мудрость постигающая Ниббану" - это тоже образное выражение. ) Но всё же мудрость, развиваемая и взращиваемая в соответствии с Четвертой Благородной Истиной  - это не тоже самое, что и Ниббана. Например тропа может привести вас к горе, но гора не является ни результатом, ни следствием тропы. Вы можете видеть свет, но свет не является результатом вашего зрения. По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: _"Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден"_.  Таким образом, практика пути не порождает Ниббану, а раскрывает то, что уже существует, что всегда есть.  Мудрость рождена, Ниббана - не рождена.
Выражение, относящиеся к тем, кто постиг Истину: _"Так, с правильной мудростью он видит это, как оно есть (ятха бхутам)"_

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Безусловно, "видение" Ниббаны - это образное выражение, ибо Ниббана - это не видимый образ в прямом сымысле этого слова, подобно тем, что попадают в область глаза. )


Сказал бы, что это выражение не столько о'бразное, сколько "безобра'зное" : ), т.к. вызывает ложные/ненужные ассоциации, но... Собственно, вот и сказал. : )




> "Мудрость постигающая Ниббану" - это тоже образное выражение. ) [...] По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: _"Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден"_.  Таким образом, практика пути не порождает Ниббану, а раскрывает то, что уже существует, что всегда есть.  Мудрость рождена, Ниббана - не рождена.


_[Совершенная/запредельная] мудрость рождена_ -- чем? Нерождённой Ниббаной.
Так ведь?




> Выражение, относящиеся к тем, кто постиг Истину: _"Так, с правильной мудростью он видит это, как оно есть (ятха бхутам)"_


И тут: "правильная мудрость", получается, синонимична "оку будды/мудрости (божественному)", неотделимому от правильной : ) ниббаны.
Разве нет?

Вообще "это не чепуха/неточность, а образное выражение" -- плохая уловка, поскольку по ходу её доказательства/аргументирования (в случае явной, как тут и там, неточности) сразу выявляется та самая неточность. %)

Собственно всё это, как принято именовать в форуме : ), просто "придирки к словам", на которые можно не обращать внимания. Не более того.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> _[Совершенная/запредельная] мудрость рождена_ -- чем? Нерождённой Ниббаной.
> Так ведь?


Совершенная мудрость рождена практикой Восьмеричного Пути. Ниббана - это то, что раскрывается после того, как появляется мудрость, "осветившая" суть всех вещей и явлений. )
Вначале появляется Правильное Знание - именно здесь происходит глубочайшее прозрение в истинную реальность. Последним возникает Правильное Освобождение - здесь происходит само-пробуждение и практикующий достигает конечной цели всей практики - ниббаны.




> Собственно всё это, как принято именовать в форуме : ), просто "придирки к словам", на которые можно не обращать внимания. Не более того.


Да, слова они такие слова..)

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Совершенная мудрость рождена практикой Восьмеричного Пути. Ниббана - это то, что раскрывается после того, как появляется мудрость, "осветившая" суть всех вещей и явлений. )
> Вначале появляется Правильное Знание - именно здесь происходит глубочайшее прозрение в истинную реальность. Последним возникает Правильное Освобождение - здесь происходит само-пробуждение и практикующий достигает конечной цели всей практики - ниббаны.


Значит, сначала -- рождается совершенная мудрость, порождённая практикой, и _только когда-то потом_ (отдельно от мудрости!) -- ниббана?
Аргументировать это текстом сутты получится?
Потому как до сих вся текстовая аргументация была в пользу неотделимости одного от другого...




> Да, слова они такие слова..)


"Это всё слова, а так я фсё говорю правильно!"? : )

----------


## Германн

> Ниббана постоянна и существует всегда. Мудрость, постигающая Ниббану - это не сама Ниббана. Иначе Ниббана была бы обусловлена этой мудростью.


Корректней "не непостоянна". Мудрость, постигающая отустствие любого опыта, невозможна по определению (мудрость есть опыт). Кроме спекулятивной "мудрости" философа-теоретика, измышляющего круглый квадрат, знание отсутствия любого знания, полное небытие, и другие трансцендентные (недоступные опыту) сущности. "Вещи в себе".

Самосущая Ниббана существовует только в форме интеллектуального измышления: как умственный конструкт. Любой конструкт, в отличие от Ниббаны, непостоянен. А существуют ли такие "вещи", как круглый квадрат и пресечение любого опыта со своей стороны, доподлинно никто из спекулятивных философов не знает, и не может знать. Никто из теоретиков их непосредственно, бесспорно, не познал. А вот измыслить можно, что угодно. Если Вы полагаете, что Будда измышлял, а не испытывал все тезисы Учения на личном опыте, от А до Я (до содержания париниббаны) - Ваше право. 

Это не та Тхеравада, о которой писал Ассаджи.

Ваша Ниббана - нечто самосущее, изолированное, существующее со своей стороны, напрямую непостижимое. Как материя в материализме, или Бог в теизме. Ваша Ниббана есть отрицаемый буддийской философией атман. Самостоятельная, отдельная от опыта "подкладка" опыта.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Значит, сначала -- рождается совершенная мудрость, порождённая практикой, и _только когда-то потом_ (отдельно от мудрости!) -- ниббана?
> Аргументировать это текстом сутты получится?
> Потому как до сих вся текстовая аргументация была в пользу неотделимости одного от другого...


Когда Будда  анализировал процесс Пробуждения, он сказал, что оно состояло из двух видов знаний:

_"Сначала знание закономерности Дхармы,
потом знание освобождения."_

(Сусима сутта, С.XII.70)

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Когда Будда  анализировал процесс Пробуждения, он сказал, что оно состояло из двух видов знаний:
> 
> _Сначала знание закономерности Дхармы,
> потом знание освобождения._
> 
> (Сусима сутта, С.XII.70)


Знание освобождения.
Знать отсутствие любого знания - невозможно. Если под знанием не понимается произвольное измышление.
Освобождение есть знание. Или - всего лишь измышление (непостоянное) о самосущей, изолированной, реальной со своей стороны "Ниббане".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ваша Ниббана - нечто самосущее, изолированное, существующее со своей стороны, напрямую непостижимое. Как материя в материализме, или Бог в теизме.


Ниббана вполне постижима, не нужно приписывать собеседнику то, чего он не говорил. Знание Ниббаны - это в т.ч. знание Париниббаны, которая наступает после того, как остаточные группы существования (кхандхи) прекращают своё функционирование после "смерти" пробужденного. У Ассаджи также. А у Вас получается, что есть две Ниббаны: одна якобы постигается при жизни, другая после смерти. )




> Ваша Ниббана есть отрицаемый буддийской философией атман. Самостоятельная, отдельная от опыта "подкладка" опыта.


Причём тут Атман? Атман - это "самость, дух", высшее "Я". Под это определение больше подходит утверждаемый Вами "опыт", существующий после полного прекращения скандх (париниббаны).  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Когда Будда  анализировал процесс Пробуждения, он сказал, что оно состояло из двух видов знаний:
> 
> _"Сначала знание закономерности Дхармы,
> потом знание освобождения."_
> 
> (Сусима сутта, С.XII.70)


При чём тут знание/познание?
Разве "знание" равно "мудрость"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> При чём тут знание/познание?
> Разве "знание" равно "мудрость"?


Понятно, что концептуальное знание не равно мудрости. Но что такое мудрость, если не прямое знание чего либо? 

«И пока, монахи, не стало вполне чистым это мое знание и видение четырех благородных истин, как они есть, о трех оборотах, о двенадцати видах – до тех пор, монахи, не заявлял я, что прямо пробудился правильным пробуждением, непревзойденном во вселенной с ее богами, Марами и Брахмами, с отшельниками и брахманами, царями и простыми людьми». 

(СН 56.11)

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Понятно, что концептуальное знание не равно мудрости. Но что такое мудрость, если не прямое знание чего либо? 
> 
> «И пока, монахи, не стало вполне чистым это мое знание и видение четырех благородных истин, как они есть, о трех оборотах, о двенадцати видах – до тех пор, монахи, не заявлял я, что прямо пробудился правильным пробуждением, непревзойденном во вселенной с ее богами, Марами и Брахмами, с отшельниками и брахманами, царями и простыми людьми». 
> (СН 56.11)


Сергей, ну это ведь опять о том, что обретение чистого знания (праджня/пання) или запредельной/внерассудочной мудрости _неотделимо_ от совершенного пробуждения, как и подобное пробуждение _неотделимо_ от праджни/панни, включающией в себя и массу других аспектов...
И одного без другого не существует.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, ну это ведь опять о том, что обретение чистого знания (праджня/пання) или запредельной/внерассудочной мудрости _неотделимо_ от совершенного пробуждения, как и подобное пробуждение _неотделимо_ от праджни/панни, включающией в себя и массу других аспектов...
> И одного без другого не существует.


Конечно, сложно говорить о Ниббане в отрыве от самого её постижения. Будда говорит об этом так:

«Это, монахи, во истину покой, это наивысшее - то есть прекращение всех формаций, оставление всякой основы для перерождения, угасание жажды, беспристрастность, прекращение, ниббана»

Но тем не менее, Ниббана – это не только уничтожение скверны и конец сансары, не только возникшая мудрость, но и реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия.  

«Есть не-рождённое, не-возникшее, не-сотворённое, не-сформированное. Если бы не было этого не-рождённого, не-возникшего, не-сотворённого, не-сфомированного, то нельзя было бы различить спасение от рождённого, возникшего, сотворённого, сформированного»

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Понятно, что концептуальное знание не равно мудрости. Но что такое мудрость, если не прямое знание чего либо? 
> 
> «И пока, монахи, не стало вполне чистым это мое знание и видение четырех благородных истин, как они есть, о трех оборотах, о двенадцати видах – до тех пор, монахи, не заявлял я, что прямо пробудился правильным пробуждением, непревзойденном во вселенной с ее богами, Марами и Брахмами, с отшельниками и брахманами, царями и простыми людьми». 
> 
> (СН 56.11)


Вот именно. Мудрость - это прямое знание. Прямое знание отсутствия любого знания - невозможно. (По определению.) А среди Четырёх Благородных Истин есть Третья. И Будда видел Ниббану напрямую, включая прямое знание состояния париниббаны. Что возможно только в том случае, если сама париниббана - тоже знание, тоже какой-то опыт. (Логически неизбежно.) Любая дхамма отсылает к опыту. Если не так - некоторые из дхамм оказываются субстанциями, самостоятельно существующими со своей стороны, независимо и отдельно от опыта: самосущими. Подобно Богу, материи и т.д. Как пракрити в санкхье.

Что касается Тхеравады, уже говорилось о точке зрения Ассаджи: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505303

*Ниббана - это не непостоянный опыт.* 
Для Ассаджи это так, для Вас с Топпером и Zom - не так. 
Для Ассаджи опыт (как таковой) при достижении париниббаны не прекращается. А для Вас прекращается.

Обе позиции представлены в Тхераваде, как в исторически существующей школе.
Но только одна из них логически безупречна.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниббана - это не непостоянный опыт. 
>  Для Ассаджи это так, для Вас с Топпером и Zom - не так. 
>  Для Ассаджи любой опыт при достижении париниббаны не пресекается. А для Вас пресекается.


Вам тут уже несколько раз писали, что для начала разберитесь с тем, что такое Ниббана, а потом уже будете утверждать какие-то различия и есть ли они вообще? ) 
Кстати, Вы мне так и не привели однозначное утверждение Ассаджи о том, что в париниббане есть какой-то опыт (читай восприятие). Этого нет даже в ниродхе:

Ниродха-самапатти (саннья-ведаита ниродха - прекращение восприятия и чувствования) - высшее медитативное достижение. В этом состоянии ум и все процессы ума временно прекращаются. В суттах достижение ниббаны часто описывается двумя способами - получением трёх знаний (тевиджа) на основе 4 джханы, или посредством достижения ниродха-самапатти через последовательное прохождение по всем джханам и бесформенным сферам.




> *Обе позиции представлены в Тхераваде, как в исторически существующей школе*.
>  Но только одна из них логически безупречна.


Откуда Вы это взяли? )
В Ангруттара Никая 4.174 говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое.  - вот такая единственная позиция Тхеравады.

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ах, расколъ в Русской Тхераваде.

----------


## Юй Кан

> «Есть не-рождённое, не-возникшее, не-сотворённое, не-сформированное. Если бы не было этого не-рождённого, не-возникшего, не-сотворённого, не-сфомированного, то нельзя было бы различить спасение от рождённого, возникшего, сотворённого, сформированного»


Тут опять мне неточные слова режут глаза, но уже просто лень "придираццо". %)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ах, расколъ в Русской Тхераваде.


Это у Германна в уме  раскол.  :Smilie:  
Пытается противопоставить два своих же неверных представлений о Ниббане.

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Вы произвольно расширяете этот термин в то время, как уччхедавада это уничтожение "я". Если, конечно, вы не считаете, что саннья ккхандха с которой связана память (опыт) - это "я", "атта". В общем, насчёт навешивания ярлыков я вас предупредил.


Если уччхедавада это учение об уничтожении "я", которое всецело иллюзорно, и потому на самом деле не уничтожается - возможна уччхедавада, в которой "я" уничтожается, а опыт продолжается. Ведь пресечение любого опыта, по Вашему, никоим образом уччхедаваду не определяет. 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post48827
Ассаджи - со ссылкой на сутту - говорил о том, что полное отрицание "я" тоже неправильно. Значит, не отрицание "я" является основой отвержения уччхедавады. Так что же - как не то, что уччхедавада есть учение о прекращении всякого опыта, что подрывает этику? 




> Естественно, что Ниббана независима от опыта. Если бы она была зависимой от опыта, это была бы уже не Ниббана.


Там речь шла о Ниббане как об опыте. Не о кармической зависимости. Ниббана независима. Ниббана - не непостоянный опыт. 
Вас не устраивает такая позиция Ассаджи? 

Опыт Ниббаны, с Вашей точки зрения, после париниббаны прекращается - хотя и остаётся некая Ниббана, существующая со своей стороны?

----------


## Германн

> Откуда Вы это взяли?


Я несколько раз процитировал Ассаджи - и дал все ссылки. 
Из письменных источников, сошлюсь на Бхикку Кхантипало.

В современной Тхераваде есть три позиции по содержанию париниббаны.

1. Париниббана означает пресечение любого опыта (Махаси Саядо).
2. Париниббана не означает пресечение любого опыта (Бхикку Кхантипало).
3. Париниббана - бескачественное сознание, пання анидассана (Тханиссаро Бхикку).

Ваша позиция понятна. Но она не единственная. И не самая сильная, с точки зрения логики.

----------

Дмитрий С (08.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если уччхедавада это учение об уничтожении "я", которое всецело иллюзорно, и потому на самом деле не уничтожается - возможна уччхедавада, в которой "я" уничтожается, а опыт продолжается. Ведь пресечение любого опыта, по Вашему, никоим образом уччхедаваду не определяет.


Будда вообще говорил, что вопросы о существовании или не существовании "Я" не заслуживают внимания. На вопрос о том, существует "я" или нет, Будда отвечал молчанием, так как этот вопрос некорректный и не ведет к Пробуждению. Убеждение в отсутствии "Я" - один из характерных примеров теоретизирования. Т.к. подобное убеждение имеет под собой самостное воззрение о том самом "я", которому Будда не учил ни в каком виде.




> Я несколько раз процитировал Ассаджи - и дал все ссылки.


Я Вас уже в десятый раз прошу привести ссылки на однозначное высказывание Ассаджи, в котором он утверждает нечто, что противорчетит этому:  _В Ангруттара Никая 4.174 говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое.
_

В тех ссылках, которые Вы приводили, я нахожу лишь подтверждение тому, что Вам тут говорят. Смотрите например этот пост

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Для Ассаджи опыт (как таковой) при достижении париниббаны не прекращается. А для Вас прекращается.
> 
> Обе позиции представлены в Тхераваде, как в исторически существующей школе.
> Но только одна из них логически безупречна.


Германн, это - ваша интерпретация.
1)А что вы называете опытом?
2)Как можно говорить об опыте в отрыве от пяти кхандх?
Как говорится в одной из сутт Авьяката Самъютты, высказывания о том, что "Татхагата существует после смерти", "Татхагата не существует после смерти" и т.д., коренятся в пяти кхандхах. Я думаю, что оба высказывания "опыт продолжается после париниббаны", "опыт прекращается с париниббаной" точно так же коренятся в пяти кхандхах и поэтому не годятся.

----------

Zom (08.09.2012), Сергей Ч (08.09.2012), Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Германн, это - ваша интерпретация.
> 1)А что вы называете опытом?


Представьте, монахи, собаку на привязи, что была бы привязана к прочному столбу или колонне. Если бы она бродила, то бродила бы рядом с этим самым столбом или колонной. Если бы она стояла, то стояла бы рядом с этим самым столбом или колонной. Если бы она сидела, то сидела бы рядом с этим самым столбом или колонной. Если бы она лежала, то лежала бы рядом с этим самым столбом или колонной.

Точно также, монахи, необученный заурядный человек считает форму таковой: «Это моё, я таков, это моё «я». Он считает чувство… восприятие… формации… сознание таковым: «Это моё, я таков, это моё «я». Если он ходит, то ходит рядом с этими пятью совокупностями, подверженными цеплянию. Если он стоит, то стоит рядом с этими пятью совокупностями, подверженными цеплянию. Если он сидит, то сидит рядом с этими пятью совокупностями, подверженными цеплянию. Если он лежит, то лежит рядом с этими пятью совокупностями, подверженными цеплянию. 


Вот точно также и вы, Герман, бегаете вокруг да около пяти кхандх со своим "непрекращающимся опытом", и сами того не видите.

----------

Pyro (09.09.2012), Богдан Б (10.09.2012), Сергей Ч (08.09.2012), Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Значит, сначала -- рождается совершенная мудрость, порождённая практикой, и _только когда-то потом_ (отдельно от мудрости!) -- ниббана?
> Аргументировать это текстом сутты получится?


Когда-то или сразу, но во всяком случае в суттах говорится о том, что мудрость приводит к результату - ниббане, освобождению, а не наоборот. Вот например пара цитат.
Из Махапариниббана сутты, повторяется там несколько раз:



> И также в ... Благословенный часто давал наставления монахам таким образом: "То-то и то-то является нравственностью, то-то и то-то является сосредоточением; то-то и то-то является мудростью. Великим становится плод, велика польза от сосредоточения, когда оно полностью развито добродетельным поведением; великим становится плод, велика польза от мудрости, когда она полностью развита сосредоточением; полностью развитый в мудрости ум освобождается от всех влечений, – а именно, от влечения к чувственным удовольствиям, от влечения к становлению, и от влечения к невежеству".


В сутте о последовательности колесниц:



> "In the same way, my friend, purity in terms of virtue is simply for the sake of purity in terms of mind. Purity in terms of mind is simply for the sake of purity in terms of view. Purity in terms of view is simply for the sake of purity in terms of the overcoming of perplexity. Purity in terms of the overcoming of perplexity is simply for the sake of purity in terms of knowledge & vision of what is & is not the path. Purity in terms of knowledge & vision of what is & is not the path is simply for the sake of purity in terms of knowledge & vision of the way. Purity in terms of knowledge & vision of the way is simply for the sake of purity in terms of knowledge & vision. *Purity in terms of knowledge & vision is simply for the sake of total Unbinding* (Ñāṇadassanavisuddhi yāvadeva anupādāparinibbānatthā. Тханиссаро Бхикху переводит слово ниббана на английский - unbinding) through lack of clinging. And it's for the sake of total Unbinding through lack of clinging that the holy life is lived under the Blessed One."


Я выделил жирным "Очищение знания и видения - ради безопорной ниббаны". Весь путь делится на три составные части (точнее, по МН44 - входит в них) - нравственность, сосредоточенность и мудрость (sila, samadhi, panna), и знание-видение относится к мудрости.

----------

Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, это - ваша интерпретация.


Нескольких повторов ссылки на утверждения Ассаджи оказалось недостаточно? 
Тогда я дам другую ссылку, на того же Ассаджи:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post48742
"Метафизические теории вне опыта здесь принципиально не строятся."

----------


## sergey

> Нескольких повторов ссылки на утверждения Ассаджи оказалось недостаточно? Тогда я дам другую ссылку, на того же Ассаджи:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post48742


Ну и что, что вы дали ссылку на слова Ассаджи. А какая связь его слов с вашим тезисом и с моими словами?
Я вам еще раз предлагаю проанализировать для самого себя, что вы понимаете под понятием "опыт".

----------


## Германн

> [COLOR="#0000CD"] Вот точно также и вы, Герман, бегаете вокруг да около пяти кхандх со своим "непрекращающимся опытом", и сами того не видите.


Париниббана - опыт отсутствия пяти скандх. 
Ниббана - не непостоянный опыт (если не согласны, спорьте с Ассаджи). 
Соответственно, опыт Ниббаны не может прекратиться со смертью Архата.

----------


## sergey

> "Метафизические теории вне опыта здесь принципиально не строятся."


Дмитрий говорит о метафизических теориях о "я", метафизических, т.е. лежащих вне опыта.  А то, что ниббана познается архатом уже при жизни, я вам написал в этой теме уже давно. Или вы предполагаете, что Будда до своей париниббаны не познал полностью, что это такое?

----------


## Германн

> Ну и что, что вы дали ссылку на слова Ассаджи. А какая связь его слов с вашим тезисом и с моими словами?


Самая прямая.




> Я вам еще раз предлагаю проанализировать для самого себя, что вы понимаете под понятием "опыт".


Прямое, непосредственное знание.

----------


## sergey

Германн, вы просто играете с многозначностью слова "опыт", я вам как раз и предложил проанализировать смысл этого понятия.

----------

Zom (08.09.2012), Сергей Ч (08.09.2012), Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Париниббана - опыт отсутствия пяти скандх.


Угу, примерно как холодный жар (ну или жаркий холод )).

----------


## Германн

> А то, что ниббана познается архатом уже при жизни, я вам написал в этой теме уже давно. Или вы предполагаете, что Будда до своей париниббаны не познал полностью, что это такое?


В том-то и дело, что прямое знание Ниббаны, при жизни Арахата, даёт прямое знание париниббаны (потому что Ниббана одна). Прямое знание париниббаны возможно только в том случае, если париниббана - не отсутствие любого знания, любого опыта. Одна Ниббана (а не две качественно различных) возможна лишь тогда, когда прижизненная Ниббана и париниббана содержательно одинаковы: тогда, когда париниббана - тоже опыт, тоже непосредственное знание. Иначе получаем две Ниббаны. Одну, прижизненную - данную непосредственно в опыте Будды, знаемую Буддой напрямую. И другую - не познанную Буддой иначе, нежели в умственном конструировании, в спекулятивном философствовании. Потому что знание отсутствия любого знания - напрямую, а не в теоретическом умствовании - невозможно.

----------

Дмитрий С (08.09.2012), Ондрий (08.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

> В том-то и дело, что прямое знание Ниббаны, при жизни Арахата, даёт прямое знание париниббаны (потому что Ниббана одна).


Да, Будда говорит, что есть "нерожденное, неставшее..." или также, что есть сфера, где нет земли, воды... и т.д. Это - ниббана. Еще другими словами Сарипутта описывает Ананде свой медитативный опыт, где возникало одно за другим распознавание (сання): "бхава-ниродхо - ниббана" (прекращение бывания - ниббана).

Когда вы говорите об опыте (вы так и не попробовали похоже, проанализировать это понятие) то есть тело, пять способностей восприятия - индрий, и шесть сфер. Все, что воспринимается - чувствуется, как приятное, болезненное или не-приятное-не-болезненное. Есть распознавание (сання), мудрость. Как говорится в суттах, что сознается сознанием, то познается и мудростью. Есть намерения, память, рассуждение, и т.д. и т.д. Когда вы воспринимаете что-то, вы потом можете вспомнить это, обдумать, сопоставить и т.д.
Но с прекращением пяти кхандх, т.е. всего перечисленного, о чем вы можете говорить?

----------

Сергей Ч (08.09.2012), Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Когда-то или сразу, но во всяком случае в суттах говорится о том, что мудрость приводит к результату - ниббане, освобождению, а не наоборот. Вот например пара цитат.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"[...] велика польза от мудрости, когда она полностью развита сосредоточением; полностью развитый в мудрости ум освобождается от всех влечений, – а именно, от влечения к чувственным удовольствиям, от влечения к становлению, и от влечения к невежеству".


В этой цитате, насколько сам её понимаю, речь о _совершенной, запредельной или рассудочно непостижимой мудрости_, обретаемой лишь при достижении Пробуждения. И она неизмеримо превосходит рассудочную (или какую иную) мудрость, обретаемую в процессе следования Дхарме и способствующую достижению Пробуждения.
Именно о второй мудрости, по мне, говорится в следующей цитате.




> Из Махапариниббана сутты, повторяется там несколько раз:
> 
> В сутте о последовательности колесниц:
> [...]
> Я выделил жирным "Очищение знания и видения - ради безопорной ниббаны". Весь путь делится на три составные части (точнее, по МН44 - входит в них) - нравственность, сосредоточенность и мудрость (sila, samadhi, panna), и знание-видение относится к мудрости.


Т.е., слово там и там -- одно, но смыслы его, если не путать и не отождествлять, образно говоря, жёлудь и выросший из него дуб, -- разные.
Ведь мудрость, к примеру, сотапанны _качественно_ отличается от мудрости араханта.

В общем, как мне кажется по опыту, мы в очередной раз будем бесплодно спорить "по словам". Чем, после краткого обмена с Вами изложениями своих точек зрения, мне заниматься уже не хочется...
Да и непринципиально ведь это.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.09.2012), Федор Ф (09.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Ниббана, наверное, переживается, а не зрится/видится?


В смысле отсутствия страдания, злость, ненависти, заблуждения - да.

----------


## Германн

> Когда вы говорите об опыте (вы так и не попробовали похоже, проанализировать это понятие) то есть тело, пять способностей восприятия - индрий, и шесть сфер. Все, что воспринимается - чувствуется, как приятное, болезненное или не-приятное-не-болезненное. Есть распознавание (сання), мудрость. Как говорится в суттах, что сознается сознанием, то познается и мудростью. Есть намерения, память, рассуждение, и т.д. и т.д. Когда вы воспринимаете что-то, вы потом можете вспомнить это, обдумать, сопоставить и т.д.
> Но с прекращением пяти кхандх, т.е. всего перечисленного, о чем вы можете говорить?


Ассаджи:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post48821
"Ниббана - опыт. Кхандхи тоже."

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
 "Ниббана. Единственная дхамма, не отягощенная страданием и не являющаяся непостоянной."
__
Опыт Ниббаны не является непостоянным.
Значит, не прекращается со смертью Архата.
Если хотите спорить - спорьте с Ассаджи.

Отличие Вашей позиции в том, что Вы редуцируете любой опыт к скандхам. Так получаются две качественно различных Ниббаны: одна прижизненная, испытанная Буддой непосредственно - и другая, Буддой не испытанная (париниббана), постулируемая спекулятивно. При этом, из неописуемого, запредельного опыта Ниббана превращается в субстанцию, в отрицаемый Атман. Ниббана существует изолированно, не будучи дана в чём-то опыте, со своей стороны. А Татхагата у Вас редуцируется к скандхам.

----------

Vladiimir (10.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, вы просто играете с многозначностью слова "опыт", я вам как раз и предложил проанализировать смысл этого понятия.


*Опыт = бесспорное в знании.*

Из-за чего нельзя тотально отрицать "я".

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm МН 2. Саббасава сутта.
"У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание (...) возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: (...) "У меня нет "Я"

----------

Vladiimir (10.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Германн следует локаяте в теории познания.  :Smilie:  Там была похожая позиция: только чувства дают бесспорное знание, а умозаключение ("спекуляция")--путает.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь в спор философов, но со стороны мне не кажется, что Германн отрицает умозаключения. Его позиция довольно четко аргументируется..

А что такое "потом", после паринирваны? Как только мы начинаем говорить "потом", мы сразу попадаем в тиски времени и пространства. Нет никакого "потом" или "перед" ни в ниббане, ни в париниббане, имхо  :Frown: .

----------

Vladiimir (10.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь в спор философов, но со стороны мне не кажется, что Германн отрицает умозаключения. Его позиция довольно четко аргументируется..


 :Smilie: 



> В том-то и дело, что прямое знание Ниббаны, при жизни Арахата, даёт прямое знание париниббаны (потому что Ниббана одна). Прямое знание париниббаны возможно только в том случае, если париниббана - не отсутствие любого знания, любого опыта. Одна Ниббана (а не две качественно различных) возможна лишь тогда, когда прижизненная Ниббана и париниббана содержательно одинаковы: тогда, когда париниббана - тоже опыт, тоже непосредственное знание.


Х есть лично ("напрямую") познанное архатом освобождение.
Y есть посмертие архата.

Некто утверждает: Х качественно определённо и постоянно, следовательно, Х = Y.
Ну, это блеск логики.

Далее некто утверждает: личное ("прямое") познание Y имплицирует то, что Y есть наличие некоего знания и опыта.
Если я вижу камень--это значит, что камень есть наличие некоего знания и опыта? (Субъективный идеализм в Тхераваде, выносите иконы!)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Сейчас, Денис, секундочку. Я попытаюсь врубиться в Вашу аргументацию.

----------

Magan Poh (10.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Я ж говорю, что все эти логические штучки как-то так мимоходом разделяют ниббану и париниббану. Вы говорите X и Y. Но на самом деле (с моей нефилософской точки зрения) X и Y суть _одно и то же_. С "ниббанной" точки зрения нет никакой, _абсолютно никакой_ разницы между ниббаной и париниббаной. Эта разница возникает лишь с введением временных (и пространственных) координат. 

Это как бы нам, грешным, снится, что ниббана и париниббана - это разные вещи, разные X и У. На самом деле разными их делает наше неведение в этот конкретный момент, когда мы сами являемся конкретными существами, ложно локализованными в пространстве и времени. 

Это, возможно, похоже на теорию относительности Эйнштейна. Все зависит от позиции наблюдателя... 

Я понимаю, что это - не чисто философское заключение. Но я так понимаю этот вопрос.

----------


## Won Soeng

Париниббана это окончательное угасание пяти совокупностей. Тут не логическое разделение. Если нет бодхичитты (или в случае с тхеравадой - винаи), у архата больше не возникает побуждений поддерживать эти пять совокупностей, не возникает становления и нового рождения. Не остается никаких признаков личности. Не возникает больше никакой направленной воли, усилий. Это и называют париниббаной.

Париниббана может быть отложена. В тхераваде - до конца этой жизни, посредством следования винае. В махаяне - на бесчисленные кальпы, посредством зарожденной бодхичитты.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (11.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я ж говорю, что все эти логические штучки как-то так мимоходом разделяют ниббану и париниббану.


Разделять их необязательно, тем более, что в ПК париниббаной называют и прижизненное освобождение.
Но тогда посмертие, "состояние архата после того, как он видимо помер", тем более будет чем-то "логически отличным" от [пари]ниббаны.

----------

Дмитрий С (10.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разделять их необязательно, тем более, что в ПК париниббаной называют и прижизненное освобождение.
> Но тогда посмертие, "состояние архата после того, как он видимо помер", тем более будет чем-то "логически отличным" от [пари]ниббаны.


Прижизненное освобождение это ниббана с остатком. Точно не помню... Анупадисесаниббана, кажется. 
Париниббана в палийском каноне, в тхераваде и в общем в шравакаяне - это окончательное угасание пяти ккхандх, окончание сантаны. Обусловленное сознание более не рождается ни в одном из уделов. Закончена святая жизнь, сделано все, что должно быть сделано, не будет больше нового рождения. Если архат не принимает винаю, не вступает в сангху, не принимает обеты монаха, пять совокупностей угасают еще до начала следующего дня.

В махаяне паринирвана откладывается благодаря бодхичитте. Но в отсутствие учеников (пратьекабудда) паринирвана реализуется безусловно.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Париниббана это окончательное угасание пяти совокупностей. Тут не логическое разделение. Если нет бодхичитты (или в случае с тхеравадой - винаи), у архата больше не возникает побуждений поддерживать эти пять совокупностей, не возникает становления и нового рождения. Не остается никаких признаков личности. Не возникает больше никакой направленной воли, усилий. Это и называют париниббаной.
> 
> Париниббана может быть отложена. В тхераваде - до конца этой жизни, посредством следования винае. В махаяне - на бесчисленные кальпы, посредством зарожденной бодхичитты.


Это все - сны определенных школ буддизма, дорогой BTR. Спрашивается, так какую точку зрения мы должны принять? Тхеравады или Махаяны?

Ниббана - это выход за пределы пространства и времени. Поэтому никакие "до" и "после" в абсолютном смысле не верны. И то, что мы, относительные существа в этом относительном временно-пространственном мире считаем "до" и "после" (сначала ниббана, а потом париниббана) - это верно (никто не спорит), но лишь в этом мире, ограниченном временем и пространством. В абсолютном смысле и ниббана, и париниббана мне кажутся тождественными. Так как в абсолютном смысле не существует никаких _отдельных_ совокупностей, которые должны угасать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, не надо принимать точки зрения. Вы прямо сейчас чему-то доверяете, от этого и отталкивайтесь. Нужно работать с тем, что есть, а не добирать к тому что есть еще вал сомнений и убеждений.

В абсолютной реальности нет ни тождественности, ни сравнимости, ни различности, ни похожести. Это все категории относительного ума. Если Вы скажете, что ниббана и париниббана - одно, получаете 30 ударов. Если Вы скажете, что ниббана и париниббана - разное, получаете 30 ударов. Вы не можете молчать, но если Вы откроете рот - Вы падаете в ад. Вы уже знаете ответ, но как его выразить и не ошибиться?

----------

Дмитрий С (10.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий, не надо принимать точки зрения. Вы прямо сейчас чему-то доверяете, от этого и отталкивайтесь. Нужно работать с тем, что есть, а не добирать к тому что есть еще вал сомнений и убеждений.
> 
> В абсолютной реальности нет ни тождественности, ни сравнимости, ни различности, ни похожести. Это все категории относительного ума. Если Вы скажете, что ниббана и париниббана - одно, получаете 30 ударов. Если Вы скажете, что ниббана и париниббана - разное, получаете 30 ударов. Вы не можете молчать, но если Вы откроете рот - Вы падаете в ад. Вы уже знаете ответ, но как его выразить и не ошибиться?


В том-то и дело, дорогой BTR! Вы меня, по-моему, хорошо понимаете. Я - не философ и не теоретик. Мне претит пользоваться знаниями, которые я не переварил в своем животе. Поэтому все, что я сейчас сказал - это мое переживание, а не философия. Как все это объяснить логически, не знаю.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Разделять их необязательно, тем более, что в ПК париниббаной называют и прижизненное освобождение.
> Но тогда посмертие, "состояние архата после того, как он видимо помер", тем более будет чем-то "логически отличным" от [пари]ниббаны.


Да, тут я не вполне понимаю, что к чему  :Frown: .

----------


## AlexТ

> Германн следует локаяте в теории познания.  Там была похожая позиция: только чувства дают бесспорное знание, а умозаключение ("спекуляция")--путает.


*А можем ли мы жить без умозаключений?* 
Если ощущается голод, то происходит умозаключение что "_надо съест что то_". Иначе человек умрёт от голода.

Когда нужно пойти в другую комнату, разве мы не делаем вывод о будущем что "_надо пройти сквозь дверь а не стенку_"?
Сейчас мы не ощущаем что будет через несколько секунд!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, тут я не вполне понимаю, что к чему .


Это я к тому, что можно рассматривать не ниббану и париниббану, "с остатком" или без, а _освобождение_ и _посмертие_ как две темы, меньше путаницы будет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *А можем ли мы жить без умозаключений?* 
> Если ощущается голод, то происходит умозаключение что "_надо съест что то_". Иначе человек умрёт от голода.


В локаяте допускали такие простые умозаключения (они подводят к видимому объекту, всегда можно их проверить), а познание немирских объектов (загробной жизни, кармы, богов) объявляли невозможным, так как оно требует умозаключения или авторитетного свидетельства без проверки восприятием.

----------


## AlexТ

> В локаяте допускали такие простые умозаключения (они подводят к видимому объекту, всегда можно их проверить), а познание немирских объектов (загробной жизни, кармы, богов) объявляли невозможным, так как оно требует умозаключения или авторитетного свидетельства без проверки восприятием.


Правильно вы сказали. Я читал немного о Чарваке/Локаяте и хотел это же написать.  Выводы должны быть правильными.

Мне кажется что надо доказать вечное существование а не прекращение.

----------


## Юй Кан

> [...] в ПК париниббаной называют и прижизненное освобождение.


Очень интересно! Можете подтвердить это конкретной цитатой из ПК, со ссылкой на сутту (желательно -- с аналогом на пали)?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это я к тому, что можно рассматривать не ниббану и париниббану, "с остатком" или без, а _освобождение_ и _посмертие_ как две темы, меньше путаницы будет.


Да, я думаю, так будет точнее, но, по-моему, это все равно дела не меняет. "Сохранение тела" или "разрушение тела" имеет значение только с точки зрения наблюдателя, находящегося в определенной точке пространства-времени. И даже момент освобождения, столь воспеваемый не только в буддизме, но и в других религиях, становится _моментом_ только в этой ограниченной системе пространственно-временных координат. Нет координат - нет и момента.

Я не очень внимательно следил за спором Германна и уважаемых тхераваддинов, потому что логический спор в данном случае не приведет к полному пониманию. Можно сыпать тысячами терминов и сутт, но все сведется к относительности понятий "опыт", "наблюдатель" и "наблюдаемое". Здесь - такая свобода интерпретаций, что всем хватит места  :Smilie: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Правильно вы сказали. Я читал немного о Чарваке/Локаяте и хотел это же написать.  Выводы должны быть правильными.
> 
> Мне кажется что надо доказать вечное существование а не прекращение.


И то, и другое - ошибка относительного ума, поскольку абсолютная реальность запредельна представлениям.
И существование и прекращение неотделимы от того, что существует или прекращается.

----------

Дмитрий С (10.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> И то, и другое - ошибка относительного ума, поскольку абсолютная реальность запредельна представлениям.


Чем запредельное представлениям (_не вообразимое_) отличается от не-существования?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чем запредельное представлениям (_не вообразимое_) отличается от не-существования?


несуществование - это представление, концепция, логическая модель. 
Абсолютная реальность не может быть описана, расчленена на части, которые можно сравнивать, сопоставлять, соизмерять.
Вся относительная реальность - это то, что обособлено для сравнения, сопоставления, измерения, оценки.

Когда Вы узнаете цвет или вкус, еще до называния их, Вы мгновенно прозреваете истинную реальность. Но обусловленный ум тут же увлекается распознаванием конструкций и неведением: либо устремляясь к распознаваемому, либо избегая распознаваемого, либо отбрасывая распознаваемое (теряя к нему интерес). Прекращение этого неведения, устремлений и распознавания (нирвана) и есть пробуждение к истинной (абсолютной) реальности.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> И то, и другое - ошибка относительного ума, поскольку абсолютная реальность запредельна представлениям.
> И существование и прекращение неотделимы от того, что существует или прекращается.


Вот-вот!  Это только в формальной логике A и not A исчерпывают все варианты. Либо истинно, либо ложно. Либо существование, либо прекращение. Но и то, и другое - это действительно точка зрения относительного ума...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Чем запредельное представлениям (_не вообразимое_) отличается от не-существования?


Кардинально отличается! Это - понятие совершенно другого порядка. Это из него при относительной точке зрения возникают и существование и не-существование.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Очень интересно! Можете подтвердить это конкретной цитатой из ПК, со ссылкой на сутту (желательно -- с аналогом на пали)?


Статья Parinibbāna в PED.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Статья Parinibbāna в PED.


Неужто сложно привести оттуда цитату с линком на всю статью?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ужто.

----------


## Won Soeng

Это?

http://books.google.ru/books?id=0Guw...ibbana&f=false

----------

Юй Кан (10.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кардинально отличается! Это - понятие совершенно другого порядка. Это из него при относительной точке зрения возникают и существование и не-существование.


Как из него, невообразимого не пойми чего, могут _возникать_ абстрактные понятия сущ.-я и несущ.-я?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ужто.


Ужто, конечно же, вовсе не потому, что там *различаются* _saupādisesa_ и _anupādisesa Parinibbāna_ (что относится и к термину _Nibbāna_)?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Как из него, невообразимого не пойми чего, могут _возникать_ абстрактные понятия сущ.-я и несущ.-я?


Ну, представим себе полено. Рубим его на две части. Получаем левую и правую часть полена. Левая - это не правая. Правая - это не левая. А полено - это нечто, из чего это все произошло. Это простая аналогия.

Более сложная. Лодка стоит в открытом море. Можно видимое пространство разделить на две части каким-то образом. Объединение этих двух частей и будет видимым морем. Но еще есть невидимое море, вся Земля, и т. д. То есть противоположностями реальность не исчерпывается, но они из реальности возникают и являются ограниченными проявлениями реальности, точнее, они являются _проявлением ограниченного видения наблюдателя_.

Извините за нефилософский язык  :Frown: .

----------


## Won Soeng

http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/palidict.pdf



> *parinibbana* - 'full Nibbana', is a synonym for Nibbana; this term therefore, does not refer exclusively to the extinction of the 5 groups of existence at the death of the Holy One, though often applied to it. Cf. _nibbana_

----------

Vladiimir (10.09.2012), Юй Кан (10.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как из него, невообразимого не пойми чего, могут _возникать_ абстрактные понятия сущ.-я и несущ.-я?


Совершенно верно  :Smilie:  Абстрактные понятия взаимообусловленно возникают не из самой абсолютной реальности, а из выделения на основе абсолютной реальности объектов жажды.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это?
> 
> http://books.google.ru/books?id=0Guw...ibbana&f=false


Нет. Лучше -- вот отсюда.
Но за желание и попытки помочь -- моя признательность. : )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, представим себе полено. Рубим его на две части. Получаем левую и правую часть полена. Левая - это не правая. Правая - это не левая. А полено - это нечто, из чего это все произошло. Это простая аналогия.





> Извините за нефилософский язык .


Извините и Вы, но как можно от полена переходить к "невообразимому", из левой части  :Smilie:  которого возникает _существование_, а из правой--_несуществование_?
Только благодаря чудным возможностям нефилософского языка, кто ж ещё виноват-то.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ну, после того, как полено разрублено, оно не так уж и вообразимо  :Smilie: 

Возьмите эпизод с морем. Там как раз именно _невообразимая_ реальность при _ограниченности наблюдателя_ получается состоящей из двух противоположностей, ее ни в коей мере не охватывающих.

----------


## Германн

> Х есть лично ("напрямую") познанное архатом освобождение.
> Y есть посмертие архата.
> Некто утверждает: Х качественно определённо и постоянно, следовательно, Х = Y.


Неверно.

Исходное утверждение - Будда бесспорно (прямо, непосредственно) знает все дхармы. 
Прижизненная ниббана и париниббана входят в объём определения дхармы Ниббана. 
Значит, Будда бесспорно (прямо, непосредственно) знает и прижизненный, и посмертный аспект Ниббаны. 




> Далее некто утверждает: личное ("прямое") познание Y имплицирует то, что Y есть наличие некоего знания и опыта.


Неверно. 

Исходное утверждение: дхарма Ниббана - не субстанция (существующая со своей стороны, изолированно). 
Без прямого знания париниббаны, если париниббана есть, термин Ниббана двусмысленен: это то знание, то самосущая субстанция (Атман). 




> Если я вижу камень--это значит, что камень есть наличие некоего знания и опыта? (Субъективный идеализм в Тхераваде, выносите иконы!)


Неверно.

Если видите камень, то видите камень.
Если камень существует изолированно от чьего бы то ни было видения, самостоятельно, со своей стороны - то камень субстанционален (Атман).

Здесь в качестве Тхеравады обсуждается философский реализм, с самосущей Ниббаной.
(Другие примеры философского реализма: санкхья, материализм.)

----------

Дмитрий С (10.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Совершенно верно  Абстрактные понятия взаимообусловленно возникают не из самой абсолютной реальности, а из выделения на основе абсолютной реальности объектов жажды.


Я поправил свою характеристику с помощью _наблюдателя_, обладающего _ограниченным_ видением. Так что не придирайтесь уж. Я ж не статью пишу, а с ходу пытаюсь привести какие-то иллюстрации  :Wink: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

Таким образом, в действительности противоположностей нет изначально. Они привносятся наблюдателем и не охватывают реальность.

----------

Vladiimir (10.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Уважаемый Германн, сдаю вахту (сутки не спал). Свою точку зрения я приблизительно изложил. Вашу - поддерживаю. Всем спокойной ночи!

----------

Vladiimir (10.09.2012), Германн (10.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Германн следует локаяте в теории познания.  Там была похожая позиция: только чувства дают бесспорное знание, а умозаключение ("спекуляция")--путает.


Правильное дедуктивное умозаключение приводит к заключению, истинному настолько, насколько истинны посылки.
Посылки умозаключения не формулируются произвольно, от балды. Они обоснованы йогическим восприятием Будды.
Дедуктивное умозаключение от истинных посылок приводит к истинному (достоверному) заключению.

Заключение о париниббане как о полном пресечении знания (опыта) исходит из посылки: "Единственное доступное знание (опыт) это скандхи".
То есть, исходит из посылки: "Татхагата это скандхи плюс существующая со своей стороны [что есть субстанция, атман] Ниббана".

Такая Ниббана или является носителем скандх (дхармином), способным существовать отдельно от них; или изолирована от скандх (вещь-в-себе); или это конструируемые дхармы, существующие после распада скандх как их безжизненные прогоревшие обломки.

----------

Vladiimir (10.09.2012), Won Soeng (10.09.2012), Дмитрий С (11.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Таким образом, в действительности противоположностей нет изначально. Они привносятся наблюдателем и не охватывают реальность.


Осталось решить проблему наблюдателя  :Smilie:  Что такое наблюдатель в абсолютной реальности? В абсолютной реальности нет ни субъекта, ни объекта.
Наблюдатель возникает как весь этот субъективно-объективный, обусловленный неведением ум, пять совокупностей цепляния. Абсолютный ум - ни наблюдатель, ни наблюдаемое. Ни ум, ни материя.

----------


## Германн

"Тень Нирваны надвинулась на Россию"  :Big Grin:

----------

Дмитрий С (11.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Заключение о париниббане как о полном пресечении знания (опыта) исходит из посылки: "Единственное доступное знание (опыт) это скандхи".
> То есть, исходит из посылки: "Татхагата это скандхи плюс существующая со своей стороны [что есть субстанция, атман] Ниббана".


Исходит из многих сутт, например:




> _"There is no form... no feeling... no perception... there are no fabrications... there is no consciousness that is constant, lasting, eternal, not subject to change, that will stay just as it is as long as eternity."_SN22.97
> 
> “_The body disintegrated, perception ceased, pain & rapture were entirely consumed, fabrications were stilled: consciousness (Viññāṇaṃ) has come to its end_.”Ud8.9
> 
> "_I, too, do not envision a possession, the possession of which would be constant, permanent, eternal, not subject to change, that would stay just like that for an eternity."_ MN22
> 
> _"With the breakup of the body, following the exhaustion of life, all that is felt,  not being delighted in, will become cool right here; mere bodily remains will be left"_ - SN 12.51(1)  Thorough investigation



Ясно что кроме остатков тела, ничего не остаётся. Я понимаю что страсть к бытию (_bhava-taṇhā_) сильна и наверняка вы найдёте выход.

----------


## Германн

> *А можем ли мы жить без умозаключений?* 
> Если ощущается голод, то происходит умозаключение что "_надо съест что то_". Иначе человек умрёт от голода.
> 
> Когда нужно пойти в другую комнату, разве мы не делаем вывод о будущем что "_надо пройти сквозь дверь а не стенку_"?
> Сейчас мы не ощущаем что будет через несколько секунд!


Истинность посылки "единственное доступное знание (опыт) - это скандхи" не обоснована. Это предположение.
Соответственно, заключение об отсутствии любого знания (опыта) в париниббане - настолько же предположительно.

----------


## AlexТ

> Истинность посылки "единственное доступное знание (опыт) - это скандхи" не обоснована. Это предположение.
> Соответственно, заключение об отсутствии любого знания (опыта) в париниббане - настолько же предположительно.


А что кроме формы/материи, ощущений, восприятий, реакция/намерение, сознание   мы можем знать, и посредством чего мы знаем?

То что только тело остаётся после смерти Архата основывается также на суттах.

----------


## Германн

> Исходит из многих сутт, например:


Пример некорректен.
Сначала описывается опыт скандх. Потом их пресечение, и отсутствие конструируемых дхарм в знании неконструируемого.
Вы делаете скачок, и переходите к другому утверждению: "скандхи дают единственно доступное знание о неконструируемом".

----------


## Won Soeng

Алекс, абсолютная реальность не есть бытие, и не есть небытие. Это то же, что когда Вы полагаете некую материю, которая не зависит от сознания. Когда сознание угасает, материя остается. Что такое остатки тела? Если их различает сознание - это труп и память о личности умершего.
Вы оставляете за пределами анализа то, чем является материя вне восприятия ее обусловленным, заинтересованным умом.
Вне обусловленного ума - это и есть абсолютная реальность. Но представлять ее в виде звезд, скоплений, атомов или гравитации, электромагнитных волн - это значит все еще принимать обусловленные пятью совокупностями цепляния концепции за абсолютную реальность.

Не важно из каких миропредставлений мы начинаем. Так или иначе мы сталкиваемся с викальпами - фиксированными представлениями ума, у которых нет надежных оснований, которые произвольны, но общественно значимы. Это как если кто-то смотрит на бесформенное пятно, и кто-то говорит: смотрите, уши, ноги, хвост, это похоже на зайца! И в этот миг все видят, действительно, это похоже на зайца. И узнавание работает на подтверждение: ухватываясь за то, что есть и подтверждает узнавание, избегая то, что есть и не подтверждает узнавание, и игнорируя то, что есть но ни подтверждает, ни опровергает. 

Все эти викальпы сложились и они присутствуют не в мозге отдельного человека, это огромное количество идей об узнавании, охватывающих умы множества людей. Различать то же, что и другие - выгодно для получения от других поддержки к существованию. 

Но это вовсе не значит, что абсолютная реальность содержит хотя бы одно такое различение. 
Другой способ различения порождает становление в другом мире. Поэтому говорят, для богов - нектар, для людей - вода, для голодных духов - нечистоты, для существ ада - едкая жидкость.

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> А что кроме формы/материи, ощущений, восприятий, реакция/намерение, сознание   мы можем знать, и посредством чего мы знаем?


Ниббану. Ниббаной.




> То что только тело остаётся после смерти Архата основывается также на суттах.


В Сутте отрицается возможность исчерпывающего описания состояния Татхагаты после смерти.
А Вы только что описали. Исчерпывающе.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Исходное утверждение - Будда бесспорно (прямо, непосредственно) знает все дхармы. 
> Прижизненная ниббана и париниббана входят в объём определения дхармы Ниббана. 
> Значит, Будда бесспорно (прямо, непосредственно) знает и прижизненный, и посмертный аспект Ниббаны.


Считаем, как в локаяте, что умозаключение не является бесспорным источником знания?




> Исходное утверждение: дхарма Ниббана - не субстанция (существующая со своей стороны, изолированно). 
> Без прямого знания париниббаны, если париниббана есть, термин Ниббана двусмысленен: это то знание, то самосущая субстанция (Атман).


Дхарма ниббана ни в коем случае не знание (виджняна или что там ещё). Это ведь просто--каждая дхарма свабхавна, отлична от других.
Тем более она не субстанция или атман, никак они не даны познанием.




> Если видите камень, то видите камень.


А если архат познаёт нирвану, то он познаёт нирвану, а не опыт или знание.




> Здесь в качестве Тхеравады обсуждается философский реализм, с самосущей Ниббаной.


С этой позиции аргументировать будет труднее.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Считаем, как в локаяте, что умозаключение не является бесспорным источником знания?


Само по себе не является.
Не только в локаяте - в логике вообще.

Все люди бессмертны.
Сократ - человек.
Сократ бессмертен.

Умозаключение логически безупречно.
И что? Получаем бесспорное знание?




> Дхарма ниббана ни в коем случае не знание (виджняна или что там ещё). Это ведь просто--каждая дхарма свабхавна, отлична от других.


Я уже много раз писал, но повторюсь ещё раз. 
Из того, что конструируемые дхармы дают знание, не следует, что это единственно доступное знание.




> Тем более она не субстанция или атман, никак они не даны познанием.


Гносеология. Субстанция и атман как результат викальпирования в познании даны. Такое знание - кальпана, и не более того. 
Онтология. Если Ниббана существует со своей стороны, независимо от чьего-либо познания, самостоятельно - это субстанция, атман.




> А если архат познаёт нирвану, то он познаёт нирвану, а не опыт или знание.


Хорошо, я повторю ещё раз.
Из того, что конструируемые дхармы дают знание, не следует, что это единственно доступное знание.

----------

Vladiimir (10.09.2012), Дмитрий С (11.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Сутты содержат в себе метаязык (в понимании Тарского). Опираясь на Сутты, можно обсуждать Абхидхамму (язык). Одно и то же слово может иметь разное значение в Сутте и с т.зр. Абхидхаммы. Например, слово "видение". В Сутте это метафорическое описание прямого знания Будды (метаязык). А с точки зрения Абхидхаммы можно говорить о "видении" как процессе зрительного восприятия (язык). Если смешивать язык с метаязыком, получается путаница.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Само по себе не является.
> Не только в локаяте - в логике вообще.


Разумеется.
Архат воспринимает (реалистскую) дхарму нирвану, и делает умозаключение: "она--вечна, а скандхи нет; причины реитерации бхавы я устранил, щас доживу--и всё".




> Я уже много раз писал, но повторюсь ещё раз. 
> Из того, что конструируемые дхармы дают знание, не следует, что это единственно доступное знание.


Асамскритные--тоже познаются, конечно.
+ Можно ещё подумать, каким было намерение составителей матрик. Включать в них какое-то известное знание (закрытая классификация) или всякое доступное (расширяемая классификация).




> Онтология. Если Ниббана существует со своей стороны, независимо от чьего-либо познания, самостоятельно - это субстанция, атман.


Нирвана познаётся _как нирвана_, не рождена, не создана и вообще абхута. Такой ведь набор качеств в Тхераваде. Суммирую: не субстанция и не атман.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (10.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Разумеется.
> Архат воспринимает (реалистскую) дхарму нирвану, и делает умозаключение: "она--вечна, а скандхи нет; причины реитерации бхавы я устранил, щас доживу--и всё".


И как Архат воспринимает реальность полного отсутствия любого восприятия?
"Воспринимаю отсутствие любого восприятия" - это бесспорное познание?
"Воспринимаю круглый квадрат" - чем отличается от бесспорного познания?




> Нирвана познаётся _как нирвана_, не рождена, не создана и вообще абхута. Такой ведь набор качеств в Тхераваде. Суммирую: не субстанция и не атман.


А на БФ упорно утверждается, что Ниббана существует со своей стороны, отдельно от чьего бы то ни было опыта, и в этом качестве Ниббана не непостоянна. То, что само по себе (изолированно, со своей стороны) существует - субстанция и атман.

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Так возможно ли абсолютное ничто


Реальность полного небытия (полное небытие, которое есть изолированно, со своей стороны) - это атман как объект отрицания.
Абсолютное ничто невозможно. Возможно восприятие "ничто" бесформенными богами-долгожителями, как специфический сансарный опыт.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И как Архат воспринимает реальность полного отсутствия любого восприятия?


Архат воспринимает реальный объект  :Smilie:  нирвану и получает прямое знание о том, что
1. Нирвана отлична от ВСЕГО (в смысле Сабба-сутты, восприятие в том числе).
2. Нирвана асамскритна, вечна, ниродха и т.п.
И делает вывод: "ВСЁ (восприятие в том числе) преходяще; тришна устранена, бхаве конец, скоро ВСЕГО не будет".




> "Воспринимаю отсутствие любого восприятия" - это бесспорное познание?
> "Воспринимаю круглый квадрат" - чем отличается от бесспорного познания?


Не в тему.




> А на БФ упорно утверждается, что Ниббана существует со своей стороны, независимо от чьего бы то ни было опыта,* и в этом качестве Ниббана не непостоянна*.


Какой-то кошмар абхидхармиста.




> То, что само по себе (изолированно, со своей стороны) существует - субстанция и атман.


В случае нирваны отличие в том, что она воспринимается архатом, и воспринимается _как нирвана_. См. выше.
А когда не воспринимается, почему бы ей не сохранять статус-кво, ведь это особая такая асамскритная дхарма, независимая.

----------


## Германн

> Не в тему.


Строго по теме.
Ваша "Ниббана" недоступна опыту. 
Не может быть предметом достоверного познания.

----------


## AlexТ

> Пример некорректен.


Вы не согласны с тем учением сутт? Тогда я не могу привести сутты как пример что они учат.




> Сначала описывается опыт скандх. Потом их пресечение, и отсутствие конструируемых дхарм в знании неконструируемого.
> Вы делаете скачок, и переходите к другому утверждению: "скандхи дают единственно доступное знание о неконструируемом".


Ясно говорится что остаётся только тело. Там был хороший повод сказать что сознание Архата/Будды находится в каком то не двойственом, сияющим, тонком сознание которые мы описать не можем... Нет. Говорится что только тело остаётся.

----------


## AlexТ

> И как Архат воспринимает реальность полного отсутствия любого восприятия?


Только как вывод и вера в сутты потому что воспринять отсутствия восприятия это игра слов. Восприятия не восприятия быть не может.

----------


## Германн

> Ясно говорится что остаётся только тело.


Ваша ясность противоречит другим утверждениям - о том, что Татхагату после смерти описать невозможно.
Вы описываете Татхагату после смерти предельно точно и исчерпывающе. Труп, только труп, и ничего, кроме трупа.

----------


## AlexТ

> Алекс, абсолютная реальность не есть бытие, и не есть небытие.


Зависит от того что вы имеете ввиду под абсолютной реальностью. 
Кстати, или Х или не-Х. Третьего быть не может.




> Это то же, что когда Вы полагаете некую материю, которая не зависит от сознания.


Это самое хорошее описание опыта и законов по каким происходят восприятия которое мы имеем.

----------


## AlexТ

> Ваша ясность противоречит другим утверждениям - о том, что Татхагату после смерти описать невозможно.


Татхагаты нету, поэтому описать нельзя. Отсутствие не есть присутствие чего то противоположного. 




> Вы описываете Татхагату после смерти предельно точно и исчерпывающе. Труп, только труп, и ничего, кроме трупа.


Не описываю. Нечего описывать о сознании после смерти. А тело это не Татхагата в абсолютном смысле. Мне кажется что вы просто играете со словами. Париниббана и Смерть это конец а не начало чего то другого.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Только как вывод и вера в сутты потому что воспринять отсутствия восприятия это игра слов. Восприятия не восприятия быть не может.


Вывод из какой посылки? Из веры в прекращение любого опыта? 
Восприятие полного отсутствия любого восприятия невозможно. 
Даже Будда мог бы в это только верить, бесспорно не зная, лично не проверив.

Такой вывод достоверен не более, чем исходная вера в грядущее небытие.
(Заключение истинно ровно настолько, насколько посылки умозаключения.)

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012), Vladiimir (10.09.2012), Дмитрий С (11.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вывод из какой посылки? Из веры в прекращение любого опыта?


Как вы знаете что опыт бесконечный после париниббаны и смерти Архата/Будды?


А то что сознание зависит от тела, я имел опыт анестезии в госпитале... Разница между этим и смертью то что после анастезии просыпаются а после смерти нет.

Как я сказал в этом посте  Сутты ясно говорят.

----------


## Германн

> Татхагаты нету, поэтому описать нельзя.


Зачем же тогда описали? "Нет" - это описание, исчерпывающе понятное.
Отсутствие любого опыта легко вербализуемо, и описывается предельно полно. 
Это запредельный опыт может оказаться таким, что исчерпывающе описать нельзя.

----------


## Германн

> Как вы знаете что опыт бесконечный после париниббаны и смерти Архата/Будды?


Ниббана не аничча и не атта.
Ниббана не непостоянна, и она не субстанция.




> А то что сознание зависит от тела, я имел опыт анестезии в госпитале... Разница между этим и смертью то что после анастезии просыпаются а после смерти нет.


Опыт сознания здесь ни при чём. 
Ниббана после смерти - не скандха сознания. 
Париниббана не есть отсутствие любого опыта.




> Как я сказал в этом посте  Сутты ясно говорят.


Хорошо, я тоже повторю ответ.
 Сначала описывается опыт скандх. Потом их пресечение, и отсутствие конструируемых дхарм в познании неконструируемого.
 Вы делаете скачок, и переходите к другой идее: "конструируемое даёт единственно доступное знание о неконструируемом".

----------


## AlexТ

> Зачем же тогда описали? "Нет" - это описание, исчерпывающе понятное.
> Отсутствие любого опыта легко вербализуемо, и описывается предельно полно. 
> Только новый опыт может оказаться таким, что исчерпывающе описать его нельзя.


Не бытие это описание только в той форме что отсутствуюет бытие. Новым описанием не является. *Прекращение сознания не является новым сознанием.*

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Строго по теме.
> Ваша "Ниббана" недоступна опыту. 
> Не может быть предметом достоверного познания.


Воспринимается, доступна познанию вкупе с её качеством вечности. А что тут такого?  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Ниббана не аничча и не атта.


Потому что там нет 5 совокупностей которые аничча и анатта. Это не описание нового и позитивного опыта или 6й совокупности.




> Имели опыт смерти в госпитале?


Имел опыт временного отключения сознания через физическое влияние. Далее мы делаем вывод базирующийся на таких и других фактах. При смерти Алекса это будет тоже физическим влиянием (_смерть тела_) на остановку сознания. Это Алекс уже не узнает.  Но отсутствие знания не равняется отсутствием факта смерти.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Ниббана, наверное, переживается, а не зрится/видится?





> В смысле отсутствия страдания, злость, ненависти, заблуждения - да.


В этом смысле возможно - да. 
Но также ниббана и познается (умом, см. выделенное в тексте на пали).






> ‘‘Yadi, bhante nāgasena, nibbānaṃ na uppannaṃ na anuppannaṃ na uppādanīyaṃ na atītaṃ na anāgataṃ na paccuppannaṃ na cakkhuviññeyyaṃ na sotaviññeyyaṃ na ghānaviññeyyaṃ na jivhāviññeyyaṃ na kāyaviññeyyaṃ, tena hi, bhante nāgasena, tumhe natthidhammaṃ nibbānaṃ apadisatha ‘natthi nibbāna’nti. ‘‘Atthi, mahārāja, nibbānaṃ,* manoviññeyyaṃ nibbānaṃ*, visuddhena mānasena paṇītena ujukena anāvaraṇena nirāmisena sammāpaṭipanno ariyasāvako nibbānaṃ passatī’’ti.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

Sergey,

Ниббана как и всё что познаётся, познаётся умом.  Но при смерти тела Архата, это конец. Париниббана это как отсутствие опыта и это опытом не является.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Sergey,
> 
> Ниббана как и всё что познаётся, познаётся умом.  Но при смерти тела Архата, это конец. Париниббана это как отсутствие опыта и это опытом не является.


Будда и учителя предлагают не фантазировать на эту тему. Зачем так упорно цепляться за идею, которую надлежит отбросить?

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012), Vladiimir (11.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Ниббана не непостоянна, и она не субстанция.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Признаком субстанции будут дхармы, которые она носит. Например, признаком воды будет вкус. Признаком атмана будет сознательность.
В анатмаваде субстанции запрещены доктринально, дхармы уже не выступают их признаками.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Потому что там нет 5 совокупностей которые аничча и анатта. Это не описание нового и позитивного опыта или 6й совокупности.


Тогда в качестве "Ниббаны" описывается субстанция. Нечто самосущее: реальное со своей стороны, изолированно и отдельно. 
Как материя в системе материализма. Такая "Ниббана" есть атта, атман.




> Имел опыт временного отключения сознания через физическое влияние. Далее мы делаем вывод базирующийся на таких и других фактах. При смерти Алекса это будет тоже физическим влиянием (_смерть тела_) на остановку сознания. Это Алекс уже не узнает. Но отсутствие знания не равняется отсутствием факта смерти.


Индуктивный вывод даёт лишь предположительное заключение. Это правдоподобное, но не достоверное знание. 
Что же касается нашей беседы - скандха сознания здесь ни при чём. Ниббана после смерти это не сознание. Париниббана - опыт отсутствия скандх.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

"Тонкие сознания" и "Опыты", которые продолжаются и продолжаются--те же атманы. ))

----------

Сергей Ч (10.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Признаком субстанции будут дхармы, которые она носит. Например, признаком воды будет вкус. Признаком атмана будет сознательность.


Признаком самосущей Ниббаны БФ является её познаваемость Архатом - при том, что она существует отдельно от познаваемости, со своей стороны. Самосущая Ниббана - дхармин для конструктов познания асанскрита.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниббану. Ниббаной.


Я встречал выражение, что Ниббана _"осуществляется, постигается мудрыми в самих себе"_ . 
Будда также говорит, что: _"Внутри самого этого чувствующего тела длиною в сажень, я провозглашаю мир, возникновение мира, прекращение мира и путь, ведущий к прекращению мира"_. 
Но утверждение о том, что Ниббана постигается Ниббаной, слышу впервые!  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Будда и учителя предлагают не фантазировать на эту тему. Зачем так упорно цепляться за идею, которую надлежит отбросить?


В суттах ясно говориться что париниббана при смерти Архата/Будды это конец.

Отсутствие опыта не является опытом. Поэтому когда опыт прекращается, то больше опыта нет.

----------


## Германн

> В суттах ясно говориться что париниббана при смерти Архата/Будды это конец.
> Отсутствие опыта не является опытом. Поэтому когда опыт прекращается, то больше опыта нет.


Такая ясность противоречит неописуемости Татхагаты после смерти. Ваша ясность = полная описуемость умершего Татхагаты.
Голое отсутствие опыта не может быть ни достоверным знанием - ни достоверным выводом из истинной посылки, соответственно.

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012), Vladiimir (11.09.2012), Ондрий (11.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Такая ясность противоречит неописуемости Татхагаты после смерти.


Нету Татхагаты после смерти. 




> Голое отсутствие опыта не может быть ни достоверным знанием, ни, соответственно, достоверным выводом из истинной посылки.


Что кроме 5х совокупностей есть еще какой то другой источник сознательного опыта? 6я кхандха которая вечно наслаждается Ниббаной?

----------


## Германн

> Но утверждение о том, что Ниббана постигается Ниббаной, слышу впервые!


Вы ещё поищите в Каноне запрет употреблять конкретно героин. Не всё, о чём мы можем обоснованно говорить, содержится в готовом виде.
Ниббана - не непостоянна, и не атман (не субстанция). Из того, что не атман, следует, что Ниббана не существует изолированно, отдельно от чьего бы то ни было познания. Из того, что не непостоянна, следует, что со смертью Архата она не пресекается. А скандх уже нет. Значит, возможно познание Ниббаны без скандх, то есть Ниббаной.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Признаком самосущей Ниббаны БФ является её познаваемость Архатом - при том, что она существует отдельно от познаваемости, со своей стороны.


Тогда всех буддийских "реалистов" надо загнобить, у них дхармы свабхавны--и свабхавы же сохраняются вне момента познания.

----------


## sergey

> Если хотите спорить - спорьте с Ассаджи.


Ассаджи давно не принимает участия в обсуждениях на БФ, и я здесь дискутирую с вами, а не с ним.



> Ассаджи: 
> "Ниббана - опыт. Кхандхи тоже."


Вообще-то в Тхераваде авторитетными являются слова Будды и архатов, сохраненные в каноне. Менее авторитетны - традиционные комментарии, потом идут частные мнения буддийских учителей. Так что, если хотите меня в чем-то убедить, то приводите лучше слова Будды.
По поводу слов Ассаджи (Дмитрия Ивахненко), совершенно верно, ниббана - это прекращение страсти, враждебности и тупости (рагакхайя, досакхайя, мохакхайя), и архаты осуществив это, знакомы с этим на своем опыте. Но это не значит, что их знание этого есть нечто необусловленное, нерожденное. А ниббана - необусловленная, нерожденная.
Поэтому вы (а не Дмитрий) делаете неправильный вывод из его слов. 
Также Будда говорит о счастье ниббаны например в этой сутте:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an9-34.htm
(другой перевод: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm)
В ней он перечисляет пребывание в джханах, сферах вне форм и в пребывании в прекращении (ниродхасамапатти). Но опять же, пребывание и в ниродхасамапатти временно и прекращается.
В сутте, на которую я ссылался уже, Сарипутта рассказывает о своем пребывании в самадхи, когда он сознавал ниббану.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....007.than.html
И в этом самадхи обусловленные дхаммы непостоянны (выделение жирным - моё):



> "'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding — the cessation of becoming — Unbinding': One perception *arose* in me, friend Ananda, as another perception *ceased*. Just as in a blazing woodchip fire, one flame arises as another flame ceases, even so, 'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding — the cessation of becoming — Unbinding': One perception arose in me as another one ceased. I was percipient at that time of 'The cessation of becoming — Unbinding.'"


Слова Ассаджи правильные, Будда и архаты знают ниббану, но ваш вывод, что какой-то их опыт - необусловленный, не являющийся постоянным - неверный.

Кстати говоря, по Абхидхамме (Дхаммасангани) ниббана - не ум (no cittaa) и не четасика. 




> Отличие Вашей позиции в том, что Вы редуцируете любой опыт к скандхам. Так получаются две качественно различных Ниббаны: одна прижизненная, испытанная Буддой непосредственно - и другая, Буддой не испытанная (париниббана), постулируемая спекулятивно.


Вы путаете, я написал прямо противоположное.
1)Я раньше писал, что ниббана познается Буддой и архатами непосредственно. А ниббана не входит в пять кхандх.
2) Я писал, что есть одно асанкхата дхату http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501154




> При этом, из неописуемого, запредельного опыта Ниббана превращается в субстанцию, в отрицаемый Атман. Ниббана существует изолированно, не будучи дана в чём-то опыте, со своей стороны. А Татхагата у Вас редуцируется к скандхам.


На это отвечу возможно позже, но опять не то. Татхагату не найти в кхандхах, его вообще нельзя "ухватить" ни в кхандхах, ни помимо них.



> Anuradha — when you can't pin down the Tathagata as a truth or reality even in the present life (перевод Тханиссаро Бхикху)

----------

Ittosai (11.09.2012), Ассаджи (31.10.2012), Сергей Ч (11.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Sergey,
> 
> Ниббана как и всё что познаётся, познаётся умом.  Но при смерти тела Архата, это конец. Париниббана это как отсутствие опыта и это опытом не является.


Не всё познается умом, цвета - зрением и т.д. Я писал о познании при жизни.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Признаком самосущей Ниббаны БФ является её познаваемость Архатом - при том, что она существует отдельно, со своей стороны.


Германн, Вы вкурсе того, что Ниббана - необусловленная, беспричинная дхамма (асанкхата дхамма)? С чего ей быть не самосущей? ) Она не относится к обусловенным дхаммам, участвующим во взаимозависимом процессе, называемом "живым существом", это то, что есть всегда, Ниббана  не возникает и не прекращается - это и есть качество необусловленного. Ниббана – это не только уничтожение скверны и конец сансары, но и реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия. Будда называет Ниббану –  Сачча, Истина, существующая реальность. Это описывает Ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте.
А в Вашем случае Ниббана не познаётся как существующая реальность, а порождается неким опытом, т.е. обусловлена, что есть прямое противоречие сказанному о ней Буддой, как о необусловленном, которое "благородные познали на собственном опыте". )

----------

Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Не всё познается умом, цвета - зрением и т.д. Я писал о познании при жизни.


Глаз, ухо, и.т.д это инструмент для ума.

----------


## Германн

> Тогда всех буддийских "реалистов" надо загнобить, у них дхармы свабхавны--и свабхавы же сохраняются вне момента познания.


Вне момента познания, в скандхе сознания - не то же самое, что вне опыта. 
Любая дхарма - единица опыта. Опыт бывает разным. Опыт тела, например.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В суттах ясно говориться что париниббана при смерти Архата/Будды это конец.
> 
> Отсутствие опыта не является опытом. Поэтому когда опыт прекращается, то больше опыта нет.


У меня другие сведения из канона
...Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: ...существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует....

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn63.htm



> Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; *существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует* – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.
> Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; *существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует*.
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено. А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания.
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено. Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное".
> Так сказал Благословенный. Достопочтенный сын Малункьи восхищенно воспринял сказанное им.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вне момента познания, в скандхе сознания - не то же самое, что вне опыта.


Получается не пойми что, совсем нелогично и бессистемно, если свабхава дхарм как-то находится "в скандхе" или "в опыте". Увы, это небуддизм.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> "Тонкие сознания" и "Опыты", которые продолжаются и продолжаются--те же атманы. ))


Они не являются носителями чего-то, будучи отличными от него. Ниббана же носит прижизненную Ниббану, будучи отличной от неё.
(Речь идёт о понимании Ниббаны оппонентами.) Опыт не существует отдельно от опыта. Париниббана же отдельна от прижизненной Ниббаны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не всё, о чём мы можем обоснованно говорить, содержится в готовом виде.


Никакого обоснования, кроме протаскивания Атмана в Учение Будды, с вашей стороны я пока не увидел.




> Ниббана - не непостоянна, и не атман (не субстанция). Из того, что не атман, следует, что Ниббана не существует изолированно, отдельно от чьего бы то ни было познания.


Атман - это ваш самосущий "опыт" или истинное "я". 




> Из того, что не непостоянна, следует, что со смертью Архата она не пресекается. А скандх уже нет.


Конечно не пресекается, потому что Ниббана - это истина, реальность, доступная к познанию уже в этой самой жизни. Будда сравнивает элемент ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.




> Значит, возможно познание Ниббаны без скандх, то есть Ниббаной.


 :Confused:

----------


## AlexТ

> У меня другие сведения из канона


Надо брать это в контексте. Когда тот кто спрашивает подразумевает Татхагату который якобы существует сам в себе, то 4 вопроса не верны так как задают о том что не существуют.  

Если подразумевать что Татхагата это условное название этим 5 совокупностям (_которые мы называем Будда Готама_), то конечно, пять совокупностей прекратятся после смерти.

Ну и иногда Будда/Сарипутта мог исправлять ложную идею что прекращение 5 совокупностей это смерть некого само-сущего Я .

----------

Zom (11.09.2012), Сергей Ч (11.09.2012), Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Они не являются носителями чего-то, будучи отличными от этого.


Тогда Вам придётся признать, что опыт, о котором Вы говорите,--это дхарма, и назвать её по абхидхарме.
(Этот опыт "носит" дхармы, не будучи отличным от дхарм?)




> Ниббана же БФ носит прижизненную Ниббану, будучи отличной от неё.


Можно возразить так, что одна (воспринимаемая) не отлична от второй (вне восприятия). В силу её исключительности  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

> Слова Ассаджи правильные, Будда и архаты знают ниббану, но ваш вывод, что какой-то их опыт - необусловленный, не являющийся постоянным - неверный.


Вы разделяете Ниббану на две разные Ниббаны. Первая прижизненный опыт Архата. Вторая - подкладка этого опыта, существующая совершенно независимо, отдельно от него. Последняя - классический атман.

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Надо брать это в контексте. Когда тот кто спрашивает подразумевает Татхагату который якобы существует сам в себе, то 4 вопроса не верны так как задают о том что не существуют. 
> 
> Если подразумевать что Татхагата это условное название этим 5 совокупностям (_которые мы называем Будда Готама_), то конечно, пять совокупностей прекратятся после смерти.
> 
> Ну и иногда Будда/Сарипутта мог исправлять ложную идею что прекращение 5 совокупностей это смерть некого самосущего Я .


Если речь идет о том, что "Татхагата не существует", это было бы разъяснено. Но так не говорится. Поэтому не могу принять такой аргумент. 
Это именно то, что Буддой не разъяснено. 

Был бы рад примеру из канона, где говорилось бы, что "правильно подразумевать, что Татхагата это условное название этим 5 совокупностям."

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012), Vladiimir (11.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Атман - это ваш самосущий "опыт" или истинное "я".


Опыт не самосущий, потому что не существует отдельно, независимо от своего содержания. Содержание опыта и есть сам опыт. 
Не так с Вашей Ниббаной. Она является подкладкой прижизненного опыта Архата, продолжая изолированное существование без всякой связи с ним.

----------


## Германн

> Тогда Вам придётся признать, что опыт, о котором Вы говорите,--это дхарма, и назвать её по абхидхарме.
> (Этот опыт "носит" дхармы, не будучи отличным от дхарм?)


Любая дхарма - единица опыта. Опыт представлен в виде дхарм, дхармы и есть сам опыт. Нет опыта без дхарм.




> Можно возразить так, что одна (воспринимаемая) не отлична от второй (вне восприятия). В силу её исключительности


И придётся распространить "не непостоянство" Ниббаны на прижизненный опыт. Потому что если нет Ниббаны как атмана, носителя опыта прижизненной Ниббаны, способного существовать изолированно - опыт Пробуждения не пресечётся со смертью Архата.

----------


## AlexТ

> Был бы рад примеру из канона, где говорилось бы, что "правильно подразумевать, что Татхагата это условное название этим 5 совокупностям."


Я помню что где то в комментариях так сказано что Татхагата это название 5м совокупностям.

В любом случае 5 совокупностей прекратятся и больше не возникнут при смерти тела и Париниббаны.

----------


## sergey

Германн, ниббана - это не знание. (Ваше туманное "опыт" вы ведь определили как знание). Я косвенно уже написал это раньше, думал, что вы заметите - что ниббана по абхидхамме - не ум и не умственный фактор.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.09.2012), Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я помню что где то в комментариях так сказано что Татхагата это название 5м совокупностям.
> 
> В любом случае 5 совокупностей прекратятся и больше не возникнут при смерти тела и Париниббаны.


Про 5 совокупностей - верно. После париниббаны не будет больше нового рождения.
Насчет Татхагаты - хотелось бы в контексте. Пусть даже это будут комментарии, а не сутты. Всегда полезно рассмотреть контекст коментария, могут быть ошибки.

"Когда очень ждешь друга, легко принимаешь стук сердца за звук копыт его коня."

----------


## Германн

> Германн, ниббана - это не знание. (Ваше туманное "опыт" вы ведь определили как знание). Я косвенно уже написал это раньше, думал, что вы заметите - что ниббана по абхидхамме - не ум и не умственный фактор.


Я тоже думал, что Вы обратите внимание на мои повторения. Если знание описывается в рамках скандхи, на языке конструируемых дхарм - это не значит, что любое знание связано с конструктами. Если Ниббана не носитель знания, отличный от него, способный существовать изолированно от прижизненного знания Архата - если Ниббана не атман - париниббана является знанием неконструируемой природы.

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012), Дмитрий С (11.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Опыт не самосущий, потому что не существует отдельно, независимо от своего содержания. Содержание опыта и есть сам опыт.


Будда говорит: "Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания." Здесь имеется в виду, что в абсолютном смысле нет никакого "вечного неизменного существа", но есть только 5 совокупностей цепляния, которые и есть страдание. Будда учит прекращению страдания, то есть прекращению этих пяти безличных, изменчивых и страдательных феноменов, что и является освобождением (ниббаной). С этим Вы вроде согласны. 
Так вот - о каком опыте прекращения кхандх может идти речь после париниббаны, когда эти самые кхандхи уже прекратились и более не возникают? ))

----------

Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Материя для материалиста - тоже не знание. Это самосущая субстанция, выступающая основой знания о себе: способная существовать изолированно от всякого знания, со своей стороны. Другой пример атмана.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда говорит: "Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания." Здесь имеется в виду, что в абсолютном смысле нет никакого "вечного неизменного существа", но есть только 5 совокупностей цепляния, которые и есть страдание. Будда учит прекращению страдания, то есть прекращению этих пяти безличных, изменчивых и страдательных феноменов, что и является освобождением (ниббаной). С этим Вы вроде согласны. 
> Так вот - о каком опыте прекращения кхандх может идти речь после париниббаны, когда эти самые кхандхи уже прекратились и более не возникают? ))


Как Вы понимаете эпитет "всеведение Будды"?

----------


## Германн

> Будда говорит: "Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания." Здесь имеется в виду, что в абсолютном смысле нет никакого "вечного неизменного существа", но есть только 5 совокупностей цепляния, которые и есть страдание. Будда учит прекращению страдания, то есть прекращению этих пяти безличных, изменчивых и страдательных феноменов, что и является освобождением (ниббаной). С этим Вы вроде согласны. 
> Так вот - о каком опыте прекращения кхандх может идти речь после париниббаны, когда эти самые кхандхи уже прекратились и более не возникают? ))


Нет никакого вечного неизменного существа - точно так же, как нет Вашей вечной и неизменной Ниббаны, подкладки знания Архата, существующей отдельно от него. Я говорил об опыте прекращения скандх, но не об опыте только лишь прекращения скандх.

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Про 5 совокупностей - верно. После париниббаны не будет больше нового рождения.
> Насчет Татхагаты - хотелось бы в контексте. Пусть даже это будут комментарии, а не сутты. Всегда полезно рассмотреть контекст коментария, могут быть ошибки."



Вот сутта:




> What? Do you assume a 'living being,' Mara? Do you take a position? This is purely a pile of fabrications. Here no living being can be pinned down. Just as when, with an assemblage of parts, there's the word, chariot, even so when aggregates are present, there's the convention of living being. For only stress is what comes to be; stress, what remains & falls away. Nothing but stress comes to be. Nothing ceases but stress.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....010.than.html


Живое существо это название которое мы даем 5 совокупностям.

----------


## AlexТ

> Материя для материалиста - тоже не знание. Это самосущая субстанция, выступающая основой знания о себе: способная существовать изолированно от всякого знания, со своей стороны. Другой пример атмана.


Атман не может быть материей которая непостоянна, изменчива, не совершена.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.09.2012), Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Как Вы понимаете эпитет "всеведение Будды"?


Как способность познать любой феномен.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Атман не может быть материей которая непостоянна, изменчива, не совершена.


Может, если полагать материю устроенной на основании хоть чего-нибудь необусловленного, изначального, извечного. Например, четыре фундаментальных взаимодействия, даже в случае суперсимметрии - есть источник всей материи и энергии и даже пространства-времени как таковых. Так или иначе, материализм, не признающий никакой зависимости от чувственного восприятия, сводится к какому-либо материальному первоисточнику, к первооснове. В отличие от некоторых форм диалектического материализма (которого придерживается, например, Вантус), где чувственное восприятие есть причина обнаружения той или иной формы материи, и никакая форма самой материи не приписывается. Правда у этой школы философии остается проблема самого наблюдателя, сознания. Оно есть по своей сути производная материи (ведь это материализм), но как именно материя порождает сознание - парадокс, ведь это может быть лишь бесформенная материя. 

Хотя в этой интерпретации диалектический материализм наиболее близок к сарвастиваде, например. Вообще, Гераклит, заложивший основы диалектики, и, к сожалению, недостаточно оцененный современниками и последователями, когда спорил с атомизмом Демокрита, явно прозревал абсолютную реальность. Хоть и скатился в самосущность стихий. Но, возможно, только в дидактических целях, как оппозиция атомизму.

В результате, начиная с Аристотеля, объективная модель (основанная на самосущности каких-либо мельчайших объектов мироздания) развита гораздо сильнее. Гораздо больше математических методов и физических представлений.

На взглядах подобных тем, что озвучивал Гераклит, основаны современные исследования в нелинейной динамике, синергетике, теории хаоса и в квантовой механике. И это ох как не просто воспринимать образованному на представлениях об объективной реальности уму!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как способность познать любой феномен.


Это классическая формулировка, но что такое "любой феномен"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет никакого вечного неизменного существа - точно так же, как нет Вашей вечной и неизменной Ниббаны, подкладки знания Архата, существующей отдельно от него.


Ниббана не обусловлена и не рождена, поэтому  вечна и неизменна. В чём проблема?  И при чём здесь какая-то подкладка? Знание угасания всех дуккха - это высшая благородная мудрость, это и есть знание Ниббаны. 
То, что мы называем "живым существом" – это взаимозависимо возникший процесс становления. Каждый момент этого процесса естественым образом стремится к покою, ниббане,  но есть причины заствляющие его самовоспроизводиться вновь и вновь - это жажда (танха), коренящаяся в неведении (авиджа).  Если устранить эти причины, то произойдёт полное прекращение, затухание, этого безначального страдательного процесса. Когда человек достигает архатства, первым делом он познаёт Взаимозависимое Возникновение, он видит причины возобновления дуккха, следом за этим возникает знание освобождения, зание того, что прекращение этих причин - покой, ниббана. 
Таким образом, практика пути не порождает Ниббану, а раскрывает то, что уже существует, что всегда есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ниббана не обусловлена и не рождена, поэтому  вечна и неизменна. В чём проблема?  И при чём здесь какая-то подкладка? Знание угасания всех дуккха - это высшая благородная мудрость, это и есть знание Ниббаны. 
> То, что мы называем "живым существом" – это взаимозависимо возникший процесс становления. Каждый момент этого процесса естественым образом стремится к покою, ниббане,  но есть причины заствляющие его самовоспроизводиться вновь и вновь - это жажда (танха), коренящаяся в неведении (авиджа).  Если устранить эти причины, то произойдёт полное прекращение, затухание, этого безначального страдательного процесса. Когда человек достигает архатства, первым делом он познаёт Взаимозависимое Возникновение, он видит причины возобновления дуккха, следом за этим возникает знание освобождения, зание того, что прекращение этих причин - покой, ниббана. 
> Таким образом, практика пути не порождает Ниббану, а раскрывает то, что уже существует, что всегда есть.


Поскольку прекращение неведения и постижение ниббаны прекращает лишь дукха (санкхары), пять совокупностей еще не прекращены: не прекращены возникновение дхамм совокупностей рупа, ведана, сання и винняна. Постигнуто взаимозависимое возникновение, нет больше цепляния и становления, не будет больше рождения. 

Ниббана есть истинный покой, есть прекращение порывов и обусловленного сознания, есть всеведение всех феноменов (взаимозависмое возникновение). Становится возможна париниббана (лишь возможна, но не неизбежна). Прекращение дукха так же является достигнутым, но не непреодолимым. Архат может совершать действия ума, речи и тела, тем самым подвергая пять совокупностей страданию. 

Ниббана не обусловлена какими бы то ни было усилиями (санскарами). И ее действительно называют нерожденной дхаммой, абсолютной реальностью. 
В махаяне, для того, чтобы избежать ошибочного представления учхедавады о прекращении, вводят альтернативное описание нирваны, абсолютной реальности, как Дхармакаи, алаи, татхагатагарбхи, дхармадхату. Это все та же абсолютная реальность. Поэтому говорится, что нирвана не отлична от сансары. Сансара - есть обусловленный викальпами ум, нирвана - есть ум абсолютный, абсолютная реальность, не-ум, и масса прочих эпитетов.

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Учение о том, что "я" сводится к пяти совокупностям - это учхедавада: скрещение учения о непостоянстве пяти свовокупностей и их полном прекращении с утверждением существования _некоего небытия_, которое имеет место после прекращения пяти совокупностей.

Главным аргументом указывается на то, что в миру "я" конвенциально пяти совокупностям: это может быть как исключительно только лишь материя (нематериальное сознание отрицается), и вплоть до некоего сознания, относящегося к миру ни-восприятие-ни-невосприятие.
Учение же Будды учит о том, что пять совокупностей прекращаются при достижении нирваны. Таким образом "я" уничтожается.
Это ошибочное воззрение.

Будда учит о том, что все явления не являются "я". Он не учит ни тому, что "есть 'я'", ни тому, что "нет 'я'".


Проверить это понимание довольно просто.
Задайте себе вопрос: что есть "я"? Если у вас есть ответ (любой) на этот вопрос, то вы попали в ловушку учения о "я".
Если же получилось осознать некорректность этого вопроса; осознать то, что ответом будет пустота ума от каких-либо предположений о "я", то тогда этот опыт следует распространить на ощущения. "Что есть ощущения?" И тщательно искать ответ на этот вопрос, рассматривая со всех сторон возможности аналитического мышления. И только когда ограниченность и искусственность аналитических выводов о реальности ощущений, ограниченность и искусственность концептуального мышления будет осознана, тогда ответом на любое ощущение будет пустота ума о каких-либо реакций на них. Эта пустота и есть нирвана.

----------

Германн (11.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Учение о том, что "я" сводится к пяти совокупностям - это учхедавада


"Я" не сводится к пяти совокупностям, пять совокупностей - это классификация всех феноменов ума. Цепляние за "я" - одна из четырех форм цепляния и удержания. 
Учхедавада - это форма материализма, подобную которую разделяли вайбхашики. Учхедавада это идея о прекращении материалистического толка - наподобие современной модели тепловой смерти вселенной.

Еще один момент: нирвана это покой, прекращение дукха = санскар. Нирвана не есть прекращение пяти совокупностей, только прекращение дхарм совокупности санскара. Пробужденный ум, ум татхагаты может различать все эти санскары как самджня-дхармы, как потенциальность устремления в этом моменте сознания к тому моменту сознания. 

В остальном - верно. Цепляние за "я" это возникновение дхармы "я" самджня-скандхи в потоке ума на основе возникновения дхарм "мое". То есть, воспринимая что-либо, в уме возникает различение: "это я, это относится ко мне, это касается меня". И перечень таких дхарм, порождающих различение "это я" - изменчив до произвольности

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Осталось решить проблему наблюдателя  Что такое наблюдатель в абсолютной реальности? В абсолютной реальности нет ни субъекта, ни объекта.
> Наблюдатель возникает как весь этот субъективно-объективный, обусловленный неведением ум, пять совокупностей цепляния. Абсолютный ум - ни наблюдатель, ни наблюдаемое. Ни ум, ни материя.


Совершенно верно! Поэтому я и говорю, что в таких спорах возникает огромный произвол толкований понятий "наблюдатель", "опыт", "наблюдаемое". Помните, я в самом начале (еще в первоначальном топике) предлагал спорщикам согласовать позициии по пониманию слова "опыт" с точки зрения наличия или отсутствия наблюдателя и наблюдаемого. 

Вы совершенно правильно говорите, что "наблюдатель возникает как весь этот субъективно-объективный, обусловленный неведением ум, пять совокупностей цепляния."

И как только возникает этот самый наблюдатель со своими ограничениями, то возникают и сны наблюдателя в виде "себя, наблюдателя", "наблюдаемых противоположностей типа существование-прекращение" и "запредельной реальности", трансцендентальной реальности, выходящей за пределы противоположностей. В общем, об этом были мои посты в этом и других разделах. 

А логические споры становятся возможными, когда мы каким-то несовершенным образом договариваемся (или не договариваемся) об этом способе "расщепления" абсолютной реальности (или нереальности  :Smilie: ) на наблюдателя, наблюдаемое, опыт, противоположности, запредельную реальность и т .д. Тогда мы начинаем разделять ниббану и париниббану и локализовать "смерть архата" в пространственно-временных координатах".

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот сутта:
> 
> 
> 
> Живое существо это название которое мы даем 5 совокупностям.


А где-нибудь говорится, что татхагата - это живое существо?

----------


## Greedy

> Еще один момент: нирвана это покой, прекращение дукха = санскар. Нирвана не есть прекращение пяти совокупностей, только прекращение дхарм совокупности санскара. Пробужденный ум, ум татхагаты может различать все эти санскары как самджня-дхармы, как потенциальность устремления в этом моменте сознания к тому моменту сознания.


Тут есть такой момент, что дхармы не в совокупности - это чистое знание, что есть эта дхарма, каким условиями обеспечена, в формировании чего она принимает участие.
Если же у нас есть опыт восприятия дхарм, но восприниматься они могут только как совокупность дхарм. Прекращение самскар (формирование дхарм в совокупности) ведёт к прекращению того, что называется восприятием. Но это ведёт не к смерти, а к чистому знанию, что есть каждая отдельная дхарма.

Восприятие от чистого знания отличается тем, что восприятие - это видение совокупности дхарм как чего-то вещественного, существующего, целостного.

Когда мы садимся медитировать, то мы видим, что в нашем уме постоянно что-то возникает и прекращается. Это - самсара. Видеть самсару - не значит пребывать в нирване.
Нирвана - это когда в нашем уме больше ничего не возникает и не прекращается.
Но это не бессознательное состояние, а превращение восприятия дхарм в совокупностях, в чистое знание каждой дхармы.

Восприятие требует наблюдателя, который проживает жизнь (поток наблюдений).
Чистое знание - это "справочник" о реальности. Справочнику не нужен поток наблюдений. Он всё время полон и совершенен. Т.е. нет никаких событий, которые что-то меняли бы в этом справочнике.

----------

Won Soeng (11.09.2012), Дмитрий С (11.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Greedy, теоретически все так и есть. Осталось это реализовать  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

Да, в общем, дело за мелочью  :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> А где-нибудь говорится, что татхагата - это живое существо?


Конечно татхагата это живое существо, не робот или что-то другое. Татхагата обладает умом и все кто обладает умом это живые существа.

----------


## AlexТ

> Поэтому говорится, что нирвана не отлична от сансары. Сансара - есть обусловленный викальпами ум, нирвана - есть ум абсолютный, абсолютная реальность, не-ум, и масса прочих эпитетов.


Нирвана не является местом которое может быть здесь или там. 
Ниббана это отсутствие  дуккхи. 
Самсара это продолжение дуккхи.

Где здесь тождественность?

----------

Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Атман не может быть материей которая непостоянна, изменчива, не совершена.


Закон сохранения энергии - постоянный, неизменный, совершенный; скорость света - постоянная, неизменная, совершенная. Материя в материализме есть субстанция, которая является основой любого познания, но существует со своей стороны, отдельно от любого опыта. Точно так же, как Ваша Ниббана. И то, и другое - Атман.

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012), Дмитрий С (11.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Нирвана не является местом которое может быть здесь или там. 
> Ниббана это отсутствие  дуккхи. 
> Самсара это продолжение дуккхи.
> 
> Где здесь тождественность?


В онтологии, и только в онтологии. 

Нирвана не является субстанцией, отличной от субстанций, якобы составляющих сансару. Нирвана - тоже опыт. 
Считается, что Хинаяна учит пустоте пудгалы, но впадает в крайность самосущих дхарм. А Махаяна не впадает.

Отсюда [онтологическое] тождество сансары и нирваны. 
Обе пусты от [неподвижного и изолированного] самобытия.

В этом треде Ниббана рассматривается как существующая со своей стороны, изолированно, неподвижно, отдельно от Архата.
Татхагата здесь сводится к конструируемым дхармам и независимо сущей Ниббане, постигаемой только с опорой на них. 
После смерти Татхагата, соответственно, уничтожается - а самосущая Ниббана отстаётся, отдельно от Татхагаты.

Ниббана петербургских тхеравадин (http://www.theravada.ru/) обладает самобытием: это классический Атман.
Татхагата редуцируется к санскрита дхармам, благодаря которым есть познание Ниббаны, которая самосущий носитель такого познания.
Познание со смертью Татхагаты прекращается, носитель же познания остаётся: существуя отдельно, со своей стороны (как Атман).
Это синтез уччхедавады (применительно к Татхагате) и атманавады (применительно к самосущей Ниббане).

Что далеко не единственный вариант философии Тхеравады. 
См. http://www.dhamma.ru/

Хотя здесь постоянно говорится единстве взглядов Ассаджи и петербургской группы, это не так. Для Ассаджи Ниббана опыт, и эта дхамма не непостоянна. Речь не только о прижизненном опыте индивида, что очевидно из специального уточнения:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post48830
"Ассаджи: Метафизические теории вне опыта здесь принципиально не строятся. 
Вопрос: Имеется в виду опыт индивида? 
Ассаджи: Нет, просто опыт."

Есть книга Бхикку Кхантипалло "Секреты медитации. Спокойствие и прозрение" М. Беловодье 2005.
Где тоже нет таких крайностей - при том, что парииббана определяется строго апофатически (не как пання анидассана и т.д.): 

"Его положение сравнивается с пламенем, которое угасло, причём здесь употребляется тот же самый глагол, который употреблён для обозначения угасания "я" и нечистоты, которой оно питается. Однако их состояние, за неимением лучшего выражения, не является несуществованием; уже указывалось, что оба подобных взгляда ошибочны" (стр. 209-210) 

Впоследствии Бхикку Кхантипало стал учеником Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, но книга написана до. Ассаджи интересовался размещением её в Сети: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=4800

Есть тайская лесная традиция Тхеравады, с позитивными трактовками париниббаны:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12888

В Тхераваде существуют четыре позиции относительно париниббаны: 

1) Всякий опыт с париниббаной прекращается.
2) Париниббана не исключает неописуемый опыт.
3) Париниббана - практически неописуемый опыт.
4) Париниббана - опыт пання анидассана, бескачественного сознания.

Все четыре позиции одинаково Тхеравадинские, но не все одинаково сильные.

Будда полному несуществованию "я" не учил:
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm МН 2. Саббасава сутта.
 "У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание (...) возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: (...) "У меня нет "Я"

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как Вы понимаете эпитет "всеведение Будды"?


Остального касаться не буду, но вот тут -- просто вопиющий ляп: "всеведение Будды" -- ни разу не эпитет...

----------

Won Soeng (11.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Любая дхарма - единица опыта. Опыт представлен в виде дхарм, дхармы и есть сам опыт. Нет опыта без дхарм.


У Вас дхармы повторяются бесконечно, достижение нирваны особо ни на что не влияет?




> И придётся распространить "не непостоянство" Ниббаны на прижизненный опыт. Потому что если нет Ниббаны как атмана, носителя опыта прижизненной Ниббаны, способного существовать изолированно - опыт Пробуждения не пресечётся со смертью Архата.


Пока есть наблюдалка, она наблюдает: "вот нирвана, вот "опыт Пробуждения"". Но наблюдалка не вечная.

----------


## Германн

Наблюдалка не вечна, а Ниббана - не непостоянна, и не самосущий атман.
Есть опыт сансары, включающий наблюдалку. Есть почти неописуемый опыт Ниббаны, где сансарной наблюдалки нет.

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нирвана не является местом которое может быть здесь или там. 
> Ниббана это отсутствие  дуккхи. 
> Самсара это продолжение дуккхи.
> 
> Где здесь тождественность?


Ниббана это не какое-то место, ниббана достижима в любом уделе сансары и не может быть найдена где-то за пределами сансары. Это не тождественность, но это - неотличимость. Это спасение всех существ, где бы они ни были.

Но все же, я напомню вопрос: где-нибудь сказано, что татхагата - живое существо?

----------

Lungrig (12.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Вы разделяете Ниббану на две разные Ниббаны. Первая прижизненный опыт Архата. Вторая - подкладка этого опыта, существующая совершенно независимо, отдельно от него. Последняя - классический атман.


О двух ниббана дхату говорил Будда.
Но в том смысле, в котором написали здесь вы, у меня удвоения нет. Он возникает у вас, когда вы интерпретируете мои слова. Одно из достоинств Тхеравады (читай - учения Будды) - ясная система понятий. Вы мыслите в каких-то своих понятиях, в своей системе отсчета. И вот когда вы переводите мои слова в свою систему отсчета, у вас и появляется удвоение. В суттах и вообще в Тхераваде есть учение о том, как происходят познавательные процессы, процессы восприятия. В Махаяне также есть различные филосфоские учения на этот счет. Но я не хочу обсуждать это здесь, когда-то уже участвовал в обсуждениях этой темы.

Что касается атмана, у вас какой-то странный атман. Атман вообще-то - это "я". И одно из свойств "я" и отличие от не-я, в том, что своим мы можем распоряжаться, управлять. Вы же из каких-то соображений приходите к выводу, что у материалистов материя атман, потому что у них она существует независимо. Я не собираюсь анализировать учение материализма, но для наивного материалиста Васи, если автомобиль соседа существует независимо от него, от Васи, то он вовсе не считает, что автомобиль соседа - это он Вася, он не думает: "автомобиль соседа - это я".

Вы считаете, что ниббана - это вечное знание. Ради Бога, но в Тхераваде  - не так.
Ниббана конечно - особая дхамма, но вообще в суттах явление и знание о нем различаются. Так среди пяти кхандх Дхаммы есть вимутти кхандха и вимутти ньяна-дассана кхандха - кхандха освобождения и кхандха знания-видения освобождения. Т.е. освобождение и знание-видение освобождения различаются.
А что говорит Будда и говорят архаты о ниббане, как он определяет её, можно почитать в суттах.
В частности, про ваше вечно висящее само по себе знание, из уже цитировавшегося:
Тогда почтенный Маха-Коттхита подошел к почтенному Сарипутте. Подойдя, он поприветствовал его. Поприветствовав, он сел сбоку. Сев сбоку, он спросил 


> почтенного Сарипутту: С безостаточным оставлением и прекращением шести сфер контакта что-то остается?
> - Не говори так, друг.





> Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей». (перевод - Zom)


А вообще, продолжать это обсуждение я больше не хочу.

Для тхеравадинов и интересующихся,
интересный момент, который возможно как-то соотносится (об этом пишет и Тханиссаро Бхикху в примечании) с тем, что состояние прекращения осмысляется после выхода из него, как это описано в Анупада сутте (Сарипутта входя последовательно во все джханы и сферы вне форм видит и рапознает все дхаммы которые при этом возникают и пребыв, исчезают. Но когда он входит в состояние ни-распознавания-ни-нераспознавания и в состояние прекращения, то только по выходе из них рассматривает (уже прошедшие) дхаммы, как они возникали и как они, пребыв, исчезали)).
Есть сутта, где Будда говорит, что докуда доходят пребывания с распознаванием (или осознанием -  saññāsamāpatti), дотуда доходит проникновение знания (aññāpaṭivedho, aññā означает высшее знание). 
Про эти же два пребывания - ни-распознавания-ни-нераспознавания, Будда говорит (прибл. перевод): "я учу, что их должны объяснять монахи, которые - медитаторы, которые искусны в достижении, достижении и выходе, которые достигали и выходили их. (У Тханиссаро Бхиккху "who have attained & emerged in dependence on them".

P.S. Прочитал, Герман, вашу версию учений Тхеравады, похоже, что вы все же ищете ответы в паре альтернатив: Татхагата существует после смерти, Татхагата не существует после смерти. Ни то, ни другое не годится - это уже не раз было написано здесь и говорится в ряде сутт.

----------

Ittosai (11.09.2012), Won Soeng (11.09.2012), Богдан Б (12.09.2012), Сергей Ч (11.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012), Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Ни то, ни другое не годится - но у Вас Татхагата, абсолютно точно, после смерти не существует. Существует отдельная от Татхагаты Ниббана, которая и раньше-то была - плюс, возможно, мёртвые обломки прогоревших скандх. Атман действительно не только "я" (полное отрицание которого, согласно Будде, ложное воззрение) - но подкладка знания, существующая от знания отдельно. Как материя в материализме, или как пракрити в санкхье. Производится не тотальное отрицание "я" (см. Саббасава сутту), но отрицание неизменной, застывшей души. Ваша Ниббана - неизменная, застывшая подкладка опыта прижизненной нирваны, существующая со своей стороны. И поэтому входит в предмет категорического отрицания, в отличие от "я".

Будда полному несуществованию "я" не учил:
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm МН 2. Саббасава сутта.
 "У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание (...) возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: (...) "У меня нет "Я"

----------


## Германн

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm МН 2. Саббасава сутта.
"У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание ... возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя".

Так же, Ваш Татхагата собой (конструируемыми дхаммами, пока есть скандхи) распознаёт не-себя - существующую со своей стороны Ниббану. У Вас Ниббана не опыт Татхагаты, а отдельно существующая от него реальность. Которая не непостоянна, в то время когда Татхагата после смерти не существует. Почему не существует Татхагата после смерти? Потому что конструируемые дхаммы угасли, скандхи распались, а неконструируемая Ниббана у Вас остаётся сама по себе, вне всякой связи с Татхагатой: как реальность, существующая изолированно, со своей стороны.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

Про Саббасава сутту - вы прочитайте предыдущий абзац - *как* "он неосоновательно обращает внимание". И ваши рассуждения про ниббану абсолютно не к месту. Речь идет о представлениях и мыслях о"я".

Германн, вы снова переделываете написанное мной на свой лад, искажая и пытаясь приписать мне то, чего я не писал. Такое впечатление, что вы не понимаете написанного мной. Но написано уже немало, не вижу особого смысла продолжать и повторять.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.09.2012), Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Что касается атмана, у вас какой-то странный атман. Атман вообще-то - это "я".


Если бы атман был "Я", то Будда отрицал бы "Я. Но в Саббасава сутте отвергается такое отрицание.
Атман, как объект отрицания - не то же самое, что "Я".

----------


## sergey

> Если бы атман был "Я", то Будда отрицал бы "Я.


Каково основание для этого суждения, может развернуть полностью силлогизм?

----------

Сергей Ч (11.09.2012), Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Каково основание для этого суждения, может развернуть полностью силлогизм?


http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm МН 2. Саббасава сутта.
 "У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание (...) возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: (...) "У меня нет "Я".

Если бы это было истинное и верное воззрение - Будда его бы поддержал.
Но данное отрицание описано как результат не основательного обращения внимания.

----------


## sergey

Кстати говоря, в ПК нет санскритского слова атман, есть палийское атта. И в Саббасава сутте, на которую вы ссылаетесь, речь как раз идет об атта (посмотрите палийский текст слева от перевода). Т.е. Дмитрий Ивахненко перевел атта - "я". А вы пишете, ссылааясь на эту сутту, что "атта" -это не я.)

----------

Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

Я вас попросил развернуть силлогизм,



> Если бы атман был "Я", то Будда отрицал бы "Я.


 для уяснения логики вашего рассуждения, вы этого не сделали. Вы форму силлогизма знаете? Как связан в вашем рассуждении атман и я? (Подскажу: как вы считаете, что Будда говорил про атта? (это существенный вопрос)).

----------


## Германн

Я знаю, что атман на пали - атта. Фонетика что-то меняет в значении слова? 
Если бы отрицание атта ("У меня нет "Я") было истинным и верным воззрением, Будда его бы поддержал.
Но такое отрицание ("У меня нет "Я") в Саббасава сутте описано как результат не основательного обращения внимания.

----------


## sergey

> Если бы отрицание атта ("У меня нет "Я") было истинным и верным воззрением, Будда его бы поддержал.


Силлогизм вы так и не развернули, но ладно. А зечем вы мне это пишете про "У меня нет "Я". Я эту сутту знаю и это высказывание знаю, что вы хотите мне сказать, приводя эти слова?

----------


## Pyro

на тхеравада.ру несколько другой перевод Cаббасавы сутты (более конкретный в этом месте имхо)



> По мере того, как он таким образом правильно направляет внимание, три путы отбрасываются в нём:
>   – воззрение о «я»
>   – ...
> Это называется загрязнениями, которые следует устранять видением.





> Когда он так основательно обращает внимание, у него устраняются трое пут: 
>   – убеждение в индивидуальности
>   – ...
> Они называются влечениями, которые следует устранять с помощью постижения.

----------


## Германн

"У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание (...) возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: (...) "У меня нет "Я" ... Вот что, монахи, называется ... путами воззрений ... опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин ... не освобождается от страдания.

Воззрение "У меня нет "Я" показано Буддой как путы, не позволяющие освободиться от страдания.

Воззрение "нет "я" - воззрение анатта.
Воззрение "нет "я" - препятствие к освобождению.
Воззрение анатта - препятствие к освобождению.

Заключение противоречит словам Будды - а значит, ложно.

Если обе посылки истинны, заключение может быть только истинным: если оно ложное, хотя бы одна посылка ложная.
Малая посылка ["Воззрение "нет "я" - препятствие к освобождению"] соответствует Сутте, истинна.
Значит, ложна большая посылка ["Воззрение "нет "я" - воззрение анатта].

[Нет "я"] не анатта.
[Нет "я"] не [нет атта].

[Нет "я"] не [нет атта].
Возможна ситуация [есть] "я", нет атта.

[Нет врага] не [нет друга].
Возможна ситуация [есть] враг, нет друга.

[Нет яблока] не [нет груши].
Возможна ситуация [есть] яблоко, нет груши.

Возможна ситуация [есть] "я", нет атта.
"Я" - не обязательно атта.




> Атман вообще-то - это "я".


Не обязательно.

----------


## Pyro

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=442.0



> Речь идет не об умозрительном понимании, а о непосредственном распознавании безличности. На основе развитого сосредоточения

----------

Сергей Ч (11.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Значит, ложна малая посылка "Воззрение анатта это воззрение "нет "я".


1) Стоит просто прочитать, что именно в суттах называется анатта, чтобы не ломиться в открытые двери. Например можете прочитать Анатта-Лаккхана сутту.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....059.nymo.html (там несколько переводов).

2)Давайте приведем более полную цитату из Саббасава сутты:



> У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений. У него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: "У меня есть "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "У меня нет "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя".
> 
> Или же у него появляется воззрение: "Вот это моё "Я", которое говорит и чувствует, испытывает то здесь, то там последствия добрых и злых дел, но это моё "Я" неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".
> 
> Вот что, монахи, называется теоретизированием, зарослями воззрений, глухоманью воззрений, суматохой воззрений, судорогой воззрений, путами воззрений. Говорю вам, монахи, что опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин не освобождается от рождения, старения и смерти, от оплакиваний, мучений, уныний, раздражений, – он не освобождается от страдания.


Т.е. здесь говорится и о воззрении "У меня есть "я"", и "у меня нет "я"". 
А вообще эта тема здесь не раз обсуждалась, в частности на подфоруме Тхеравады, например здесь:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post448265

----------

Сергей Ч (11.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Т.е. здесь говорится и о воззрении "У меня есть "я"", и "у меня нет "я"".


Потому что, имея любые воззрения о "я", человек крутится  вокруг все того же "я",  "Как собака на привязи", не в силах отвязаться от этого "я".

----------

Pyro (11.09.2012), sergey (11.09.2012), Богдан Б (12.09.2012), Сергей Ч (11.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Фёдор Ф, я исправил силлогизм. 
Атта, объект отрицания - не обязательно "я".

----------


## Германн

> А вообще эта тема здесь не раз обсуждалась, в частности на подфоруме Тхеравады, например здесь:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post448265


Вы пишете (сначала по ссылке, потом - выше в данном треде). "AlexT, если прочитать внимательно, то Будда в Анатта-лаккхана сутте не отрицает (и не утверждает) "я" - то или иное". // "Что касается атмана, у вас какой-то странный атман. Атман вообще-то - это "я".

Анатта, анатман - часть буддийского учения. 
Но отрицается не "я" - а именно атта, атман. Отрицается субстанция.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Если Ниббана существует со своей стороны, не будучи дана Архату после смерти в опыте, самостоятельно - это субстанция, которая "неизменна, постоянна, вечна, не подвержена превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена". Подобным образом - хотя не обязательно - можно представить себе "я" (и получится тоже субстанция). Если Ниббана после смерти Архата существует, не имея к нему больше никакого отношения (когда Ниббана есть, а самого Архата больше нет) - это субстанция, атта, атман.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Zom

В самом деле, тема идёт уже по 10 кругу, и чем дальше, тем меньше для ув. Германа пользы -)


ЗЫ: Из СН 44.10

“Если бы, Ананда, будучи спрошенным странником Ваччхаготтой так: “Существует ли “я”, я бы ответил “Я” существует” – то разве [такой ответ] согласовывался бы с появлением у меня знания о том, что “все феномены безличны”?

“Нет, Учитель”.

“А если бы, будучи спрошенным странником Ваччхаготтой так: “Я” не существует?”, я бы ответил “Я” не существует” – то тогда странник Ваччхаготта, будучи сбитым с толку уже тогда, впал бы в ещё большее замешательство, думая: “Так выходит, то самое “я”, которое у меня было прежде, теперь не существует”. 

,)

----------


## Германн

> В самом деле, тема идёт уже по 10 кругу, и чем дальше, тем меньше для ув. Германа пользы -)
> 
> 
> ЗЫ: Из СН 44.10
> 
> “Если бы, Ананда, будучи спрошенным странником Ваччхаготтой так: “Существует ли “я”, я бы ответил “Я” существует” – то разве [такой ответ] согласовывался бы с появлением у меня знания о том, что “все феномены безличны”?
> 
> “Нет, Учитель”.
> 
> ...


И что? Выше в треде показано, что отрицаемый атман - одно, не отрицаемое Буддой "я" - другое.
Почему же продолжаются необоснованные утверждения о том, что с париниббаной "я" тотально прекращается, поскольку Буддой... отрицается атман?
Атта, отрицаемый Буддой атман - это одно, не отрицаемое Буддой "я" - другое. От отрицания атмана, анатта, нет оснований переходить к тотальному отрицанию "я". Если сначала "я" не отрицается, а после достижения париниббаны утверждается уже его тотальное отсутствие, это уччхедавада. Сначала "я" не отсутствовало, а потом вчистую отсутствует, тотально прекращается - при том, что Ниббана существует сама по себе, отдельно от Архата (как дхармин).

----------


## Германн

Если самосущая Ниббана - основа дхаммы "Ниббана", основа своего познания, способная к самостоятельному, изолированному от познания существованию, Ниббана - это атта. Носитель дхарм (дхармин), существующий отдельно от дхарм. Это отрицаемый атман: сущность, которая "неизменна, постоянна, вечна, не подвержена превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Есть так есть, что ж тут такого. То, что вечно и не духкха, можно называть собой и своим. Это кошерно.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.09.2012)

----------


## Pyro

> "Анатта" в буддизме означает, что пять совокупностей (кхандх) - *тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция*, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна. "Анатта" - не некая умная теория, а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной личности.


при чём тут ниббана вообще?

----------


## AlexТ

> А где-нибудь говорится, что татхагата - это живое существо?


Татхагата, Будда, Архат, ЖС как слово это просто название. Для грамматических и коммуникационных правил, такое название было дано 5 совокупностям которые были.  Не надо строить ноумена-самого-в-себе, или Атту из названий.  Татхагата/ЖС как обусловленный аничча/дукха/анатта есть.

Мне ясно что если спросить "_что будет после смерти сына бесплодной женщины_" то никакой из 4х вопросов не подходит так как подразумевает существование сына бесплодной женщины которого нет.  



Также в ранних суттах есть альтернативный вариант: Дхамма не связана с теоретизированием о Я и не-Я а с прекращением дуккхи.
Пудгала в ранних суттах не отрицается. Отрицается идея что это ничча, сукха, атта. *Очень интересно знать что Индусы 5 столетия д.н.э. подразумевали под аттой.* 
Интересная сутта в http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....038.niza.html




> And which is the carrier of the burden? 'The person,' it should be said. This venerable one with such a name, such a clan-name. This is called the carrier of the burden.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.than.html


К сожалению в 5,000+ сутт и страниц  есть разные слои учений.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне ясно что если спросить "что будет после смерти сына бесплодной женщины" то никакой из 4х вопросов не подходит так как подразумевает существование сына бесплодной женщины которого нет.


Алекс, в таких случаях Будда отвечал: "не говори так, неверно так спрашивать". То есть - он указывал на конкретную ошибку. В случае же с татхагатой и вселенной Будда именно оставлял неразъясненным, поскольку это не помогает освобождению от страданий.

Поэтому неправильно говорить, что татхагата - это живое существо. Татхагата не есть взаимозависимое возникновение, но татхагата есть прекращение взаимозависимого возникновения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Татхагата/ЖС как обусловленный аничча/дукха/анатта есть


Нужно прямое указание на то, что татхагата и живое существо - это синонимы. Просто предполагать это - не основательно.
Да, Будда, татхагата, живое существо, пять совокупностей - это все названия. Но названия чего?

Даже само слово "татхагата" говорит о необусловленности (так приходящий/уходящий). Мое понимание этого термина скорее "приходящая таковость", но это частное и, возможно, ошибочное мнение.

----------


## AlexТ

> Даже само слово "татхагата" говорит о необусловленности (так приходящий/уходящий). Мое понимание этого термина скорее "приходящая таковость", но это частное и, возможно, ошибочное мнение.


Я читал у одного академика мнение что "татхагата" это было указание в тексте на Будду. 

Разве нельзя сказать что все феномены таковость которая приходит и уходит?

----------

Won Soeng (11.09.2012), Сергей Ч (11.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я читал у одного академика мнение что "татхагата" это было указание в тексте на Будду. 
> 
> Разве нельзя сказать что все феномены таковость которая приходит и уходит?


Может быть можно сказать, может быть нельзя - как знать? Мы можем думать по разному. Мне даже эстетически нравится подобная формулировка  :Smilie:  Она даже весьма верна, указывает на природу дхамм (феноменов).

Будда говорил, кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение - тот видит Дхарму, кто видит Дхарму - тот видит меня (татхагату). Но при этом, можно встретить слова Будды о том, что на татхагату невозможно указать даже здесь и сейчас. То есть указывая на взаимозависимое возникновение мы не указываем на татхагату. Полагаю, может быть много комментариев по этому вопросу. 

Другой вопрос - стоит ли не видя взаимозависимого возникновения цепляться за тот или другой комментарий исключая все прочие? Мне часто приходит в голову мысль, что вся разница между школами и традициями только в толкованиях и акцентах на разных аспектах одного и того же.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Будда говорил, кто видит взаимозависимое возникновение - тот видит Дхарму, кто видит Дхарму - тот видит меня (татхагату). Но при этом, можно встретить слова Будды о том, что на татхагату невозможно указать даже здесь и сейчас. То есть указывая на взаимозависимое возникновение мы не указываем на татхагату. Полагаю, может быть много комментариев по этому вопросу.


Если мне память не изменяет то первое было сказано в контексте того что учение Будды важнее видения физического тела Будды.
Второе о том что нельзя указать на Татхагату: Я надеюсь что вы не говорите о 6-й совокупности.




> Другой вопрос - стоит ли не видя взаимозависимого возникновения цепляться за тот или другой комментарий исключая все прочие?


Цепляться "_Я, моё..._" так что порождает дуккху, не надо. 




> Мне часто приходит в голову мысль, что вся разница между школами и традициями только в толкованиях и акцентах на разных аспектах одного и того же.


Мне тоже приходила такая мысль. Весьма вероятно что 18 до-махаянских школ были очень очень похожи.

Может быть некоторые практики отличаются чисто внешними атрибутами и названиями типа:

Дзадзен - частичное анапанасати с открытыми глазами.
Шикантаза - частичная сатипаттхана (_раздел о позе тела_)

Практики по концентрации могут быть довольно таки похожи по смыслу а различаться в объекте концентрации.
То что я читал о Махамудре очень похоже на Випассану Саядо Тежании.


Но со всем этим, я думаю что "_дьявол в деталях и в мелком шрифте_". 
Есть существенные отличия. Например: 
-Мы не являемся уже Буддами. Нужно развить мудрость и.т.д. что бы стать Буддой.
- Мысли, сами по себе, не плохо. Есть благие и есть не благие мысли.  МН19,20,64,78.

----------

Won Soeng (11.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но со всем этим, я думаю что "дьявол в деталях и в мелком шрифте". 
> Есть существенные отличия. Например: 
> -Мы не являемся уже Буддами. Нужно развить мудрость и.т.д. что бы стать Буддой.
> - Мысли, сами по себе, не плохо. Есть благие и есть не благие мысли. МН19,20,64,78.


Мысли - ни хорошо, ни плохо. Из правильных взглядов возникают правильные мысли (намерения). Из неведения возникают неправильные мысли.

"Мы не являемся Буддами" - формально это двойная ошибка. Что такое "мы" - можно ли на это как-то однозначно указать? Что такое Будда - можно ли на Будду хоть как-то указать? Это сопоставление несопоставимого.

То, что каждый обладает природой Будды понять довольно просто. Татхагате доступен любой момент сознания. Любой момент сознания может быть освобожден от страданий (санскр). 
Поэтому, на что бы ни указывалось как на "я" - и есть то место, тот момент, где и когда нужно прекратить страдания. 

Нет Будды вне того, что можно считать собой. Не нужно избавляться от чего-то, чтобы остался Будда. Не нужно достигать какого-то уровня, чтобы стать Буддой. Татхагата - не обусловленный ум.

Эзотерические взгляды "мы все уже Будды" чаще всего происходят из неправильного понимания распространившегося коана "обычный ум - и есть Будда". Это коан, а не наставление, коан, приведший конкретного монаха к пробуждению необусловленного ума. Ни одно толкование этой идеи нельзя признать даже отблеском истины. Только сама фраза есть ее проявление в определенных условиях, в определенной ситуации, от которой толкующие обычно очень далеки.

Это все ничуть не противоречит канону и не противоречит учению Тхеравады. Просто в Тхераваде этими коментариями не пользуются, поскольку исторически сложился другой набор методов, с более консервативной языковой структурой и более строго соблюдаемой иерархией Сангхи. 

Я пока не встречал каких-то противоречий между махаяной и тхеравадой, которые бы для меня стали импульсом к отрешению от махаяны. И всегда готов их услышать и рассмотреть. И исправить свои представления как о Тхераваде, так и о Махаяне.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Очень интересно знать что Индусы 5 столетия д.н.э. подразумевали под аттой.*


Своё "Я", душу, сущность.

Анатта-сутта



> "Yo kho, bhikkhu, anattā, tatra te chando pahātabbo"ti.


Считают, что анатты желать не надо.

Анатталаккхана-сутта



> "Rūpañca hidaṃ, bhikkhave, attā abhavissa, nayidaṃ rūpaṃ ābādhāya saṃvatteyya, labbhetha ca rūpe – evaṃ me rūpaṃ hotu, evaṃ me rūpaṃ mā ahosīti.
> --If form were the self, this form would not lend itself to dis-ease. It would be possible [to say] with regard to form, 'Let this form be thus. Let this form not be thus.'


Считают, что атта поддавалась бы сознательному контролю.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.09.2012), Сергей Ч (11.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ни то, ни другое не годится - но у Вас Татхагата, абсолютно точно, после смерти не существует.


Опять приписываете свои заблуждения другим людям?  Прочитайте эту сутту и извинитесь за клевету, если конечно поймёте свою ошибку:

Ямака сутта: Ямака
СН 22.85

Уже не один я заметил, что кроме своих постов Вы ничего другого не видите и не слышите. 




> Будда полному несуществованию "я" не учил


Также как и его существованию.  Убеждение в существовании или несуществовании "я" относится к метафизическим воззрениям типа "вселенная вечна" и "вселенная не вечна", все из которых некорректны и не ведут к Пробуждению. Ибо такие убеждения изначально несут в себе представление о неком «я», которому  Будда не учил ни в каком виде.  Поэтому если читать всю  Саббасава сутту, а не вырыввать нужный для спора кусочек, как делает наш многоуважаемый Германн, ) то становится вполне ясным, что любое воззрение о "я" - следствие неправильно направленного внимания на неподходящие вопросы:




> У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений. У него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: "У меня есть "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "У меня нет "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя".
> 
> Или же у него появляется воззрение: "Вот это моё "Я", которое говорит и чувствует, испытывает то здесь, то там последствия добрых и злых дел, но это моё "Я" неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".
> 
> Вот что, монахи, называется теоретизированием, зарослями воззрений, глухоманью воззрений, суматохой воззрений, судорогой воззрений, путами воззрений. Говорю вам, монахи, что опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин не освобождается от рождения, старения и смерти, от оплакиваний, мучений, уныний, раздражений, – он не освобождается от страдания.


Будда говорил о практике восприятия безличности (анатта) явлений, не нагружая слово "атта" метафизическим смыслом. В языке пали это просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам".

"Анатта" в буддизме означает, что пять совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна. "Анатта" - не некая умная теория, а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной личности.

http://www.dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=442.0

----------

Тао (23.09.2012), Федор Ф (11.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Попытка определить, что такое Татхагата, каков его онтологический статус, ведёт к тому, что мы пытаемся найти основу (сущность) того, что такой основы не имеет.
В Махаяне для решения этой проблемы принято использовать указание на то, что "Татхагата" - это лишь слово, которое использует концептуальный ум. Размышления о Татхагате - это лишь деятельность концептуального ума.
Поняв это, поняв то, что размышляя о Татхагате (или о Нирване) мы лишь вращаемся в сфере концептуального ума, есть возможность присечь эту деятельность.

Такой подход - не окончательная истина.
Это лишь способ реализовать наставление Будды о воздержании в отношении ума.
Есть загрязнения, которые устраняются воздержанием. Увлечённость размышлениями как раз устраняется воздержанием от мыслительной деятельности.

Поэтому, в какой-то мере, главной движущей силой, помогающей продвигаться по пути, является вера в Учение Будды.
Можно бесконечно долго выводить онтологический статус того (Нирваны, Татхагаты), что не является сферой концептуального ума. Но главным итогом должно быть то, что мы решаем практиковать воздержанность в отношении ума. Т.е. Учение Будды. А размышления - это способ устранить сомнения, которые мешают нам перейти к практике.

В Махаяне про это говорится словами, что все учения - это упая.
Каждому нужны такие объяснения, с которыми он готов, в какой-то мере, согласиться. Иначе он их не примет. Даже учение о воздержании в отношении ума нужно тем, кто готов согласиться с тем, что это выход из сложившейся ситуации.

----------


## Нико

> Попытка определить, что такое Татхагата, каков его онтологический статус, ведёт к тому, что мы пытаемся найти основу (сущность) того, что такой основы не имеет.
> В Махаяне для решения этой проблемы принято использовать указание на то, что "Татхагата" - это лишь слово, которое использует концептуальный ум. Размышления о Татхагате - это лишь деятельность концептуального ума.
> Поняв это, поняв то, что размышляя о Татхагате (или о Нирване) мы лишь вращаемся в сфере концептуального ума, есть возможность присечь эту деятельность.
> 
> Такой подход - не окончательная истина.
> Это лишь способ реализовать наставление Будды о воздержании в отношении ума.
> Есть загрязнения, которые устраняются воздержанием. Увлечённость размышлениями как раз устраняется воздержанием от мыслительной деятельности.
> 
> Поэтому, в какой-то мере, главной движущей силой, помогающей продвигаться по пути, является вера в Учение Будды.
> ...


Вы вроде всё умно тут рассказали, только непонятно, к чему. "Воздержанность в отношении ума" -- это очень расплывчато. Стрела не попадает в мишень. Поконкретнее, плиз. Или я сегодня непонятливая...

----------


## Greedy

> "Воздержанность в отношении ума" -- это очень расплывчато. Стрела не попадает в мишень. Поконкретнее, плиз. Или я сегодня непонятливая...


Привнесение осознанности в обычное восприятие.

Есть загрязнения ума, устраняющиеся с помощью воздержания. Такие загрязнения - это увлечённость объектом восприятия.
Например, мы увидели красивую вещь и у нас появляется желание рассматривать или созерцать её, потому что она красивая. (Или даже трогать, обнимать).
Мы услышали красивую песню и хотим прослушать её снова и снова.
У нас появилась интересная идея и мы хотим развить её, обдумать с разных сторон.

Чтобы устранить эти неконтролируемые возбуждения сознаний, практикуется соответствующее воздержание.
Другими словами, это осознанный подход к органам восприятия. Мы используем их возможности, если это полезно. И пресекаем их всякую бесполезную, случайную деятельность.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Он охраняет дверь глаза
Он охраняет дверь носа

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Он охраняет дверь глаза
> Он охраняет дверь носа

----------

Дмитрий С (12.09.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (13.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Он охраняет дверь глаза
> Он охраняет дверь носа


И он охраняет дверь ума.

Если размышление в данный момент полезно, то следует размышлять.
Если же размышление направлено не на нашу практику, то мы просто попали в ловушку умственной деятельности.
И именно где-то здесь возникает понимание, что именно вера является главным топливом. Если какая-то деятельность пропитана верой, то есть силы совершать эту деятельность. Если веры в отношении чего-то нет, то у нас нет "топлива", чтобы совершать эти действия.

----------


## Германн

> Опять приписываете свои заблуждения другим людям?  Прочитайте эту сутту и извинитесь за клевету, если конечно поймёте свою ошибку:


Какая клевета, уважаемый? Здесь весь форум нашпигован утверждениями от имени Тхеравады, что при достижении париниббаны пресекается любой опыт, любое знание. Да, Сутты палийского канона говорят о другом. И мне известна эта Сутта. Другое дело, что сейчас опять начнутся Ваши утверждения о том, что любой опыт и знание в париниббане пресекаются, потому что, якобы, конструируемые дхаммы - единственно доступный опыт/знание, что знание Будды о париниббане имеет исключительно прижизненный характер (когда асанскрита дхамма познаётся в паре с санскрита), а Ниббана существует отдельно от Архата, со своей стороны, независимо от опыта/знания Татхагаты, и т.д. и т.п. Как это совмещается с такими Суттами, как эта - для меня загадка...

Чтоб не ходить далеко за примерами, на этой же странице треда: 



> Мне ясно что если спросить "_что будет после смерти сына бесплодной женщины_" то никакой из 4х вопросов не подходит так как подразумевает существование сына бесплодной женщины которого нет.


Татхагаты после смерти нет: точно так же, как сына бесплодной женщины. И так - весь форум. Это доминирующая позиция по Тхераваде на БФ.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, а что Вы называете словами "любой опыт, любое знание"?
Вы можете указать на какой-то опыт или знание вне формы, чувства, восприятия, порывов и сознания?

----------

Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а что Вы называете словами "любой опыт, любое знание"?
> Вы можете указать на какой-то опыт или знание вне формы, чувства, восприятия, порывов и сознания?


Опыт = бесспорное в знании. Опыт вне 5 скандх - париниббана. Которую Будда тоже познал напрямую.
(Татхагате не чужды 5 скандх при жизни, ограничивать его париниббаной некорректно. Я не спорю с 4-мя отрицаниями.)

Татхагату нельзя свести к опыту, в том числе опыту париниббаны, или 5 скандх одновременно с Ниббаной.
Но есть не только опыт сансары и прижизненной ниббаны, но и опыт (прямое, бесспорное знание) париниббаны.

Татхагата неописуем.
Если же говорить о полном пресечении любого опыта и знания со смертью Архата - легко описуем (он смертен).
Нет ничего проще, чем голое отрицание. Это исчерпывающее, предельно точное описание, легко вербализуемое.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опыт = бесспорное в знании. Опыт вне 5 скандх - париниббана. Которую Будда тоже познал напрямую.
> (Татхагате не чужды 5 скандх при жизни, ограничивать его париниббаной некорректно. Я не спорю с 4-мя отрицаниями.)
> 
> Татхагату нельзя свести к опыту.
> Есть не только опыт сансары и прижизненной ниббаны, но и опыт (прямое, бесспорное знание) париниббаны.


Где в суттах можно прочитать, что париниббана вне пяти скандх?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Где в суттах можно прочитать, что париниббана вне пяти скандх?


Везде, где говорится о достоверности знания Буддой конечного пресечения. 
Достоверное знание всегда основано на непосредственном опыте, или является логическим выводом из данных опыта (йогапратьякши).

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Везде, где говорится о достоверности знания Буддой конечного пресечения. 
> Достоверное знание всегда основано на непосредственном опыте, или является логическим выводом из его данных.


Я был бы рад любой одной прямой цитате, которую Вы воспринимаете как обоснование идеи: "париниббана вне пяти совокупностей"

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я был бы рад любой одной прямой цитате, которую Вы воспринимаете как обоснование идеи: "париниббана вне пяти совокупностей"


Удана 8.3: "Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное". Конечно, речь сейчас пойдёт об аятанах и познании асанскрита дхамм в паре с санскрита?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Удана 8.3: "Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное". Конечно, речь сейчас пойдёт об аятанах и познании асанскрита дхамм в паре с санскрита?


Прекрасная цитата. Но почему Вы из этого делаете вывод, что париниббана вне пяти совокупностей?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm Сутта запуска Колеса Дхаммы.
"Это и есть, монахи, верный срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой и, видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет". 

Если париниббана не постигалась Татхагатой напрямую, пусть постигнут Буддой не до конца.

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn13.htm Сутта о знании трёх Вед.
"Итак, Васеттха, нет среди брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, какого-нибудь одного, который бы воочию видел Брахму; нет у брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, какого-нибудь одного наставника, который бы воочию видел Брахму; нет у брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, какого-нибудь одного наставника наставников, который бы воочию видел Брахму; нет у брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, кого-нибудь, вплоть до седьмого поколения наставников, который бы воочию видел Брахму. Итак и те мудрецы древности, которые были из брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, а именно: Аттхака, Вамака, Вамадева, Весамитта, Яматагги, Ангираса, Бхарадваджа, Васеттха, Кассапа, Бхагу, что составили священные тексты, передали священные тексты – древние священные тексты, слова которых пропетые, переданные, собранные вместе, брахманы, сведущие в трех ведах, теперь продолжают петь и продолжают произносить, продолжая произносить некогда произнесенное, продолжая изрекать изреченное, – они не говорили так: "Мы знаем, мы видим, откуда Брахма и где Брахма, и куда направляется Брахма". Эти же сведущие в трех ведах брахманы, поистине, говорят так: "Мы проповедуем путь к соединению с тем, кого не знаем и не видим; этот путь прям, эта дорога направлена к избавлению и выводит следующего по ней к соединению с Брахмой". Как же ты думаешь об этом, Васеттха? Если так, то не оказываются ли слова брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, необоснованными?"
– "Несомненно, почтенный Готама, если так, то слова брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, оказываются необоснованными".

Если не видеть напрямую сам конец пути, опытно не знать париниббану - знание о конечной цели оказывается необоснованным.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Прекрасная цитата. Но почему Вы из этого делаете вывод, что париниббана вне пяти совокупностей?


Потому что знание Будды о неконструируемом, если оно достоверно, не может быть объяснено конструктами. Они качественно различны.
(Кроме прямого знания париниббаны, возможно правильное представление о ней, на основании логического вывода из слов Будды. Но эти слова исходят уже из непосредственного опыта париниббаны. Возможно и познание Архатом париниббаны при жизни, с остаточными конструированными дхаммами.)

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому что знание Будды о неконструируемом, если оно достоверно, не может быть объяснено конструктами. Они качественно различны.
> (Кроме прямого знания париниббаны, возможно правильное представление о ней, на основании логического вывода из слов Будды. Но эти слова исходят уже из непосредственного опыта париниббаны. Возможно и познание Архатом париниббаны при жизни, с остаточными конструктами.)


Разве различение не является конструированием? Как может быть неконструируемое отлично или сходно? 
Как из того, что париниббана есть неконструируемое, нерожденное, несотворенное, неустановленное, следует, что париниббана вне пяти совокупностей?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Нужно цитировать Сутты, где говорится о распаде скандх? Чтоб привести пример прямого знания париниббаны? Здесь снова прозвучит натуралистическая версия, что Будда прямо наблюдал этот распад не в личном опыте, а йогически наблюдая за судьбой других Архатов. (Как врач-онколог созерцает смерть больных, их вскрытие - из чего может сделать предположительный вывод о смерти как тотальном прекращении любого опыта.) Тем не менее, Татхагата в первой же проповеди заявил, что путь постигнут им самим до конца.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Разве различение не является конструированием? Как может быть неконструируемое отлично или сходно?


Ой вэй, ну опять. Вы исходите из представления о том, что всякий опыт/знание - конструкт. Но из того, что подробно описано конструирование опыта, никак не следует, что так был описан всякий опыт. Будда приводил в пример пригоршню листьев: подробно он учил тому, что способствует прохождению Пути. 

Собственно говоря, любая дхамма отсылает к опыту/знанию (или существа, или Будды). Это отличает дхамму от ану, элемента из таблицы Менделеева.
Дхамма Ниббана (в объём определения которой входит и прижизненная, и посмертная ниббана) тоже отсылает к опыту/знанию.




> Как из того, что париниббана есть неконструируемое, нерожденное, несотворенное, неустановленное, следует, что париниббана вне пяти совокупностей?


Речь идёт о том, что Будда знает до конца (знает неконструируемое напрямую) - а в других Суттах говорится о распаде скандх (о пресечении любых конструктов). Это было бы полным концом, не будь неконструируемого. "Но поскольку существует Нерождённое, Невозникшее, Несозданное, Неконструированное, есть возможность покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного" - сказано в той же Удане. 

Есть возможность покинуть мир рождённого, возникшего, созданного, конструированного. Значит, этот мир не исчерпывает все возможности. 
То, что в конце - судя по "Сутте запуска колеса Дхаммы" - Будда знал напрямую. И на брахманов из "Сутты знания трёх Вед", соответсвенно, не  похож.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Конечно, идея о том, что Будда уже пережил париниббану, выходит за рамки учения Тхеравады. Но можно говорить о прямом знании париниббаны, именно прижизненном, если сущность париниббаны - некий опыт. Это единственная логическая возможность обосновать то, что Будда ещё при жизни знал Путь до конца. Не зря дхамма Ниббана объединяет в себе и прижизненную, и посмертную ниббану. Она отсылает к общему, единому для них, запредельному опыту. Если же представлять себе Ниббану существующей отдельно от Архата, изолированно, со своей стороны - Будда знал Путь не до конца. 
Только если париниббана запредельный (не конструктивный) опыт, а не самосущая Ниббана, можно говорить о знании Буддой Пути до конца.

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, если бы я написал, что всякий опыт только сконструированное - Ваш ответ был бы актуален. 
Но я спрашиваю, как из того, что париниббана есть нерожденное, несконструированное, неустаноленное, несотворенное, следует, что париниббана вне пяти скандх?
Я выражаю сомнение в том, что Вам понятно, что есть пять совокупностей.

----------

Нико (12.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Но я спрашиваю, как из того, что париниббана есть нерожденное, несконструированное, неустаноленное, несотворенное, следует, что париниббана вне пяти скандх? Я выражаю сомнение в том, что Вам понятно, что есть пять совокупностей.


Все конструируемые дхаммы входят в 5 скандх. 
Если париниббана неконструируема, она не входит в 5 скандх.
Париниббана входит в объём определения дхаммы Ниббана. Которая неконструируемая, в 5 скандх не входит.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все конструируемые дхаммы входят в 5 скандх. 
> Если париниббана неконструируема, она не входит в 5 скандх.
> Париниббана входит в объём определения дхаммы Ниббана. Которая неконструируемая, в 5 скандх не входит.


Этим размышлениям не помешала бы цитата. Где-то прямо говорится, что неконструируемые дхармы не входят в пять скандх?

----------


## Германн

> Этим размышлениям не помешала бы цитата. Где-то прямо говорится, что неконструируемые дхармы не входят в пять скандх?


По определению  :Cry:

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Sikorsky

> Все конструируемые дхаммы входят в 5 скандх. 
> Если париниббана неконструируема, она не входит в 5 скандх.


Все апельсины являются фруктами.
Если не апельсин, значит не фрукт?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Этим размышлениям не помешала бы цитата. Где-то прямо говорится, что неконструируемые дхармы не входят в пять скандх?


«Прекращение, успокоение и исчезновение формы есть  прекращение страдания, болезни,  старения-и-смерти. Прекращение, успокоение и исчезновение ощущения… восприятия… волевых формаций… сознания есть  прекращение страдания,  болезни, старения-и-смерти" /  Саньютта Никая

«А что является Марой, Радха? Форма является Марой. Ощущение является Марой. Восприятие является Марой. Волевые формации являются Марой. Сознание является Марой. 
Видя так, обученный благородный ученик испытывает отвращение к форме, испытывает отвращение к ощущению, испытывает отвращение к восприятию, испытывает отвращение к волевым формациям, испытывает отвращение к сознанию. Испытывая отвращение, он становится бесстрастным. Через бесстрастие [его разум] освобождается. Когда разум освобождается, он понимает: "Разрушено рождение, святая жизнь прожита, то, что должно быть сделано, сделано, не будет больше для него  [никакого] состояния бытия"./ Саньютта Никая

----------

Алексей Е (12.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Все апельсины являются фруктами.
> Если не апельсин, значит не фрукт?


Неконструируемые дхаммы не входят в 5 скандх, потому что 5 скандх объединяют - специально для Вас, уточняю - только конструируемые дхаммы. 
И все конструируемые дхаммы входят в 5 скандх.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Vladiimir (12.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Неконструируемые дхаммы не входят в 5 скандх, потому что 5 скандх объединяют - специально для Вас, уточняю - только конструируемые дхаммы. 
> И все конструируемые дхаммы входят в 5 скандх.


В том числе и дхармы Будды. Очищенные 5 скандх.

----------


## Германн

Махаси Саядо.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...nibbana-sv.htm

"В ниббане нет толпы.
Часто спрашивают, существуют ли Будды и Архаты как индивидуальные сущности в ниббане. В ниббане нет толпы. Она не выстроена из особого вида ума и материи, и нельзя рассматривать её как гору, населённую существами, что простирается по небосводу, как земля или небесные миры.

Ниббана - это отсутствие смерти и рождений.
В тридцать одной сфере существования существо рождается и умирает, потом рождается опять и опять умирает. В ниббане нет рождения и нет смерти. В мире дэвов и брахм рождение означает внезапное появление, а смерть означает внезапное исчезновение. Ниббана - это прекращение любых совокупностей. В таком прекращении нет ни появления, ни уничтожения."

Здесь, в этом тексте, смешиваются два качественно разных представления о паринирване: паринирвана как некое место, населённое конкретными в своём проявлении Буддами (подобие рая) - и паринирвана как неописуемое, запредельное, несубстанциональное состояние, не означающее голого пресечения индивидуальности. Конечно же, в паринирване нет толпы, нет скандх сознания и формы. Но это не то же самое, что полная утрата индивидуальности. В Саббасава сутте Будда определяет тотальное отрицание "я" как ложное представление: и что же? Оно может оказаться истинным применительно к концу Пути? И Татхагата-таки смертен? Махаси Саядо нигде не уточняет этот важнейший пункт. Он останавливается на отрицании. Получается голое отрицание "я" и утверждение смертности Татхагаты, что противоречит Суттам.

Далее, говорится о неумирании того, что не конструируется. Это так. Но если в предыдущем параграфе произошла остановка на отрицании, и получилось голое отрицание, выходит рассуждение о неумирании того, кого тотально нет. Если Пиноккио, на самом деле, нет - то Пиноккио никогда и не умрёт. Это логично. Нелогично говорить о такой Ниббане как об "отсутствии смерти" - это и есть смерть, Смерть с большой буквы. Если сначала "я" не отрицается, то с достижением париниббаны ни о каком "я" говорить больше нельзя: истинным оказывается  именно голое отрицание "я". 

Нечто неописуемое, стоящее за неотрицанием "я" - уничтожается в париниббане. Это не соответствует Суттам.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По определению


Именно определение я и прошу представить в виде цитаты. Не размышления, а цитаты. Не отвлеченной цитаты из которой можно было бы догадаться, а цитаты, которая бы точно давала указание говорить, что париниббана не входит в пять совокупностей.

----------


## Пиррон

С точки зрения обыденного непросветленного рассудка рассуждение Германна представляется логичным. Фраза " в нирване нет смерти, потому что там нет рождения" кажется только замысловатым способом сказать, что нирвана представляет собой полное прекращение существования в любой форме.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Именно определение я и прошу представить в виде цитаты. Не размышления, а цитаты. Не отвлеченной цитаты из которой можно было бы догадаться, а цитаты, которая бы точно давала указание говорить, что париниббана не входит в пять совокупностей.


Пять скандх (взятые в целом) описаны как непостоянные:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
"он практикует ради устранения очарования к настоящей форме, ради её угасания и прекращения. 
Чувство непостоянно…
Восприятие непостоянно…
Формации [ума] непостоянны…
Сознание непостоянно, как прошлое, так и будущее, не говоря уже о настоящем".

Ниббана описана как не непостоянная:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec...nibbana-sv.htm
«Есть сфера, где нет ни земли, ни воды, ни огня, ни ветра; ни сферы безграничного пространства, ни сферы безграничного сознания, ни сферы отсутствия чего бы то ни было, ни сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия; ни этого мира, ни следующего мира, ни солнца, ни луны. И там, я говорю вам, нет ни появления, ни движения, ни пребывания; ни исчезновения, ни возникновения: [это] не утверждённое, не действующее, не имеющее опоры. Это и только это является окончанием страдания».

Не непостоянное не может быть частью совокупности, которая непостоянна в целом.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Won Soeng (12.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> С точки зрения обыденного непросветленного рассудка рассуждение Германна представляется логичным. Фраза " в нирване нет смерти, потому что там нет рождения" кажется только замысловатым способом сказать, что нирвана представляет собой полное прекращение существования в любой форме.


Это неверно. Нирвана не представляет собой полного прекращения существования в любой форме, поскольку нирвана не обусловлена, а всякое прекращение - обусловлено возникновением.
Мой вопрос к Герману в правильном понимании пяти совокупностей. Говорится, что все обусловленные дхармы это форма, чувство, восприятие, порывы и сознание. Но где говорится, что только обусловленные дхармы это форма, чувство, восприятие, порывы и сознание?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Это неверно. Нирвана не представляет собой полного прекращения существования в любой форме, поскольку нирвана не обусловлена, а всякое прекращение - обусловлено возникновением.


Это верно. Потому что речь шла конкретно о полном прекращении того неописуемого, что стоит за не-отрицанием "я" при достижении париниббаны.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пять скандх (взятые в целом) описаны как непостоянные:
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
> "он практикует ради устранения очарования к настоящей форме, ради её угасания и прекращения. 
> Чувство непостоянно…
> Восприятие непостоянно…
> Формации [ума] непостоянны…
> Сознание непостоянно, как прошлое, так и будущее, не говоря уже о настоящем".
> 
> Ниббана описана как не непостоянная:
> ...


Прекрасно сказано, до момента "не непостоянное не может быть частью совокупности, которая непостоянна в целом"
Это просто логический вывод, основанный на противоставлении смыслов "постоянное" и "непостоянное". Почему Вы полагаете, что эта логика применима?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это верно. Потому что речь шла конкретно о полном прекращении того неописуемого, что стоит за не-отрицанием "я" при достижении париниббаны.


Во завернули!  :Smilie:  А что достигает париниббаны?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Есть опыт (достоверное, прямое знание) париниббаны.
Опыт несубстанционален, поэтому корректней говорить "опыт сансары", "опыт нирваны" - без имеющего пространственные коннотации "кто" или "что" достигает. Несубстанциональный опыт продолжается. Если же позитивно отвечать, кто или что - то Будда. Больше некому. Каждый есть или спящий Будда, или уже Пробудившийся. (Есть ли Будда? Несубстанционально - есть. Только в сансарном смысле он не "существует", как конкретная "вещь" в этом мире.) 
С т.зр. Тхеравады, я предпочёл бы сказать "париниббана не отрицает любой опыт вообще, как таковой", избегая содержательного анализа Ниббаны.

----------


## Пиррон

То, что просто для человека, много лет посвятившего дзэн, очень сложно для раба формальной логики вподе меня, БТР. На первый поверхностный взгляд дело кажется довольно простым. Существо возникает и всякий раз в процессе своей жизни создает кармические причины для нового рождения. В этом смысле каждое его новое существование обусловлено. Но вот он достигает такого состояния, когда причин для нового рождения нет. Его последующее растворение в небытии можно в каком-то смысле назвать необусловленным, поскольку обусловлено оно только отсутствием обусловленности. Хотя впечатление такое, что цитируемые авторитеты все-таки хотят сказать что-то другое.

----------


## Won Soeng

> «Прекращение, успокоение и исчезновение формы есть  прекращение страдания, болезни,  старения-и-смерти. Прекращение, успокоение и исчезновение ощущения… восприятия… волевых формаций… сознания есть  прекращение страдания,  болезни, старения-и-смерти" /  Саньютта Никая
> 
> «А что является Марой, Радха? Форма является Марой. Ощущение является Марой. Восприятие является Марой. Волевые формации являются Марой. Сознание является Марой. 
> Видя так, обученный благородный ученик испытывает отвращение к форме, испытывает отвращение к ощущению, испытывает отвращение к восприятию, испытывает отвращение к волевым формациям, испытывает отвращение к сознанию. Испытывая отвращение, он становится бесстрастным. Через бесстрастие [его разум] освобождается. Когда разум освобождается, он понимает: "Разрушено рождение, святая жизнь прожита, то, что должно быть сделано, сделано, не будет больше для него  [никакого] состояния бытия"./ Саньютта Никая


Эти цитаты очень хорошие, но для другого вопроса. Разве здесь говорится что-то о паринирване? Говорится что-то о неконструируемых дхармах?
Вы отвечаете верно, если действительно не цепляетесь за обсуждение неконструируемого, не создаете идей относительно ниббаны и париниббаны

Но давайте попробуем практиковать сказанное. Саньюта Никая говорит о прекращении, успокоении, исчезновении. Это хорошо, это можно видеть.
А вот когда говорится "благородный ученик испытывает отвращение к форме" - что есть "благородный ученик"? Что испытывает отвращение к форме, ощущению восприятию, волевым формациям, сознанию? Что становится бесстрастным? Что есть его разум? Что освобождается? Кто понимает?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть опыт (достоверное, прямое знание) париниббаны.
> Опыт несубстанционален, поэтому корректней говорить "опыт сансары", "опыт нирваны" - без имеющего пространственные коннотации "кто" или "что" достигает. Несубстанциональный опыт продолжается. Если же позитивно отвечать, кто или что - то Будда. Больше некому. Каждый есть или спящий Будда, или уже Пробудившийся. (Есть ли Будда? Несубстанционально - есть. Только в сансарном смысле он не "существует", как конкретная "вещь" в этом мире.) 
> С т.зр. Тхеравады, я предпочёл бы сказать "париниббана не отрицает любой опыт вообще, как таковой", избегая содержательного анализа Ниббаны.


Это никак не снимает вопроса, что же такое "опыт". В ниббане нет опыта, опыт вне ниббаны не может охватить ниббану. Опыт - это какое-то размытое слово, которым можно пользоваться как хочется?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> То, что просто для человека, много лет посвятившего дзэн, очень сложно для раба формальной логики вподе меня, БТР. На первый поверхностный взгляд дело кажется довольно простым. Существо возникает и всякий раз в процессе своей жизни создает кармические причины для нового рождения. В этом смысле каждое его новое существование обусловлено. Но вот он достигает такого состояния, когда причин для нового рождения нет. Его последующее растворение в небытии можно в каком-то смысле назвать необусловленным, поскольку обусловлено оно только отсутствием обусловленности. Хотя впечатление такое, что цитируемые авторитеты все-таки хотят сказать что-то другое.


Ну, давайте в рамках формальной логики.
Проблема начинается уже с фразы "Существо возникает". Что это значит?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Пиррон

> Ну, давайте в рамках формальной логики.
> Проблема начинается уже с фразы "Существо возникает". Что это значит?


Это означает, видимо, что появляется какая-то отнносительно стабильная структура, материальная, духовная или материально-духовная,которая может осозновать свое существование, хотя бы в виде самых смутных ощущений.

----------


## Германн

> Это никак не снимает вопроса, что же такое "опыт". В ниббане нет опыта, опыт вне ниббаны не может охватить ниббану. Опыт - это какое-то размытое слово, которым можно пользоваться как хочется?


Ну я ещё раз повторю, не поленюсь. Опыт = достоверное в знании. Если Вы отрицаете достоверное знание Буддой париниббаны в частности, Ниббаны в целом - это противоречит "Сутте запуска колеса Дхаммы", уточнённой "Суттой о познании трёх Вед", которые цитировались выше. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это означает, видимо, что появляется какая-то отнносительно стабильная структура, материальная, духовная или материально-духовная,которая может осозновать свое существование, хотя бы в виде самых смутных ощущений.


Выходит, на поверхностный взгляд это уже не кажется довольно простым делом?
Потому что признание какого-то небытия, из которого существо возникает и в котором оно растворяется - это просто некая идея, представление, без какого-либо соответствия реальности. Из категории "почему бы и нет"?

Такова проблема формальной логики - она вся упирается в аксиоматику, в то, что принимается на веру.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну я ещё раз повторю, не поленюсь. Опыт = достоверное в знании. Если Вы отрицаете достоверное знание Буддой париниббаны в частности, Ниббаны в целом - это противоречит "Сутте запуска колеса Дхаммы", уточнённой "Суттой о познании трёх Вед", которые цитировались выше. В Трипитаке, для передачи значения термина "опыт", используются слова "видение", "видеть лицом к лицу" и другие.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310


Хорошо, Вы переформулировали. Что такое знание, в таком случае? Что такое "видение", "видеть лицом к лицу"? Знание, видение, о которых Вы говорите не входят в пять совокупностей?
Я ничего не отрицаю и не утверждаю, я задаю вопросы, чтобы понять, о чем Вы говорите.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Хорошо, Вы переформулировали. Что такое знание, в таком случае? Что такое "видение", "видеть лицом к лицу"? Знание, видение, о которых Вы говорите не входят в пять совокупностей? Я ничего не отрицаю и не утверждаю, я задаю вопросы, чтобы понять, о чем Вы говорите.


Бесспорное знание - то, что служит основой достоверных, истинных описаний. 
То, что служит основой Вашего описания "я задаю вопросы" - конкретно для Вас.
У Вас есть опыт задавания вопросов: Вы бесспорно знаете то, что задаёте вопросы.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бесспорное знание - то, что служит основой любых описаний. 
> То, что служит основой Вашего описания "я задаю вопросы" - конкретно для Вас.
> У Вас бесспорный опыт задавания вопросов.


 :Smilie:  Правильно ли я понимаю, что "Бесспорным знанием" Вы называете что-то отличающееся от формы, чувства, восприятия, порывов и сознания?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Если Вы спросите меня, то я скажу, что нирвана (и паринирвана) - это абсолютная реальность, в которой нет знания или не-знания, нет опыта или не-опыта, нет возникновения, нет прекращения. 
Опыт нирваны - это и есть нирвана. Знание нирваны - это и есть нирвана. Но будет неправильным сказать, что абсолютная реальность отличается от относительной реальности. И будет неправильным сказать, что абсолютная реальность сходна с относительной реальностью. И будет неправильным сказать, что они сравнимы, или несравнимы, или тождественны, или различны, или что одна больше, а другая меньше, или что одна - часть другой. Все, чтобы ни говорилось об абсолютной реальности - это относительная реальность. 

Поэтому говорить, что париниббана (или ниббана) вне пяти совокупностей, это крайность этернализма. К париниббане невозможно применить относительные истины существования, несуществования, возникновения, прекращения и т.п. Как только говорится ниббана вне пяти совокупностей - утверждается что-то относительное, а не абсолютное.

И это не проблема постижения париниббаны, это проблема недостаточно глубокого постижения пяти совокупностей.
Поэтому ниббану и париниббану не нужно объяснять. Объяснять нужно пять совокупностей: возникновение, прекращение и невозникновение.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Правильно ли я понимаю, что "Бесспорным знанием" Вы называете что-то отличающееся от формы, чувства, восприятия, порывов и сознания?


Нет. Опыт не отличается от них, и опыт не сводится только к ним. Опыт бывает разным. 
Есть бесспорное знание (опыт) мира конструируемого. Есть бесспорное знание (опыт) париниббаны, сферы неконструируемого.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет. Опыт не отличается от них, и опыт не сводится только к ним. Опыт бывает разным. 
> Есть бесспорное знание (опыт) мира конструируемого. Есть бесспорное знание (опыт) париниббаны, сферы неконструируемого.


 :Smilie:  Ну, допустим. Как Вы об этом узнали?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Эти цитаты очень хорошие, но для другого вопроса. Разве здесь говорится что-то о паринирване? Говорится что-то о неконструируемых дхармах?


Здесь говорится о кхандхах. Целая книга Саньютты посвящена этому вопросу (Кхандхавагга). И в ней идет речь о том, что кхандхи - это сансара. Их прекращение, исчезновение - Ниббана. Я привел только две цитаты, в которых на мой взгляд, ясно говорится об этом.




> А вот когда говорится "благородный ученик испытывает отвращение к форме" - что есть "благородный ученик"? Что испытывает отвращение к форме, ощущению восприятию, волевым формациям, сознанию? Что становится бесстрастным? Что есть его разум? Что освобождается? Кто понимает?


А как еще сказать? Ясно же, что это только оборот речи для того, чтобы не создавать путаницу. На моей памяти, если не ошибаюсь, в двух суттах об этом Будда говорит. О том, что Архаты продолжают в обыденной речи употреблять "я", "мое".  Ни на инопланетном же языке им разговаривать. 
Вот когда он еще благородный ученик, то он еще и испытывает, а когда уже архат, то уже знает непосредственно, а не умозрительно, что никто ничего не испытывает. Ну еще немножко испытывает, пока жив. Не постоянно же он в Ниббане пребывает, надо еще тело как-то поддерживать, разговаривать иногда. Он же адекватный, а не потерявший рассудок. Но уже знает, что такое Ниббана. А вот после смерти, там все. Никаких кхандх - выходит за пределы существования. Это и есть Париниббана. 

Вообще, такая тема заморочная! Что вы все усложняете, ходите кругами? Все же ясно на уровне рассудка. Остается только реализовывать, укрепляться в этом. Будда вот не лез в дебри, не заморачивал никого. Говорил четко и ясно. Непонятно? Повторял снова то же самое до бесконечности, пока не дойдет. Или к Сарипутте отправлял, чтобы тот разъяснял, пока терпения хватит.
Не надо , я считаю, плести эти словесные сети. Зачем это? Я вот не умный человек, и то мне все понятно, когда Канон читаю. А вас всех, умных-то послушаю - ничего не понятно. Скучно только.

----------

Pyro (12.09.2012), SlavaR (12.09.2012), Богдан Б (13.09.2012), Тао (23.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Поэтому говорить, что париниббана (или ниббана) вне пяти совокупностей, это крайность этернализма.


Ниббана не вне пяти совокупностей: при жизни у Архата есть скандхи. Париниббана, по определению, отсутствие пяти скандх: после смерти у Архата нет никаких скандх. В этом смысле, париниббана вне пяти скандх. Опыт же париниббаны должен быть единым с опытом прижизненной ниббаны, содержание неописуемого опыта должно совпадать. Так как иначе нельзя утверждать достоверное знание Буддой Пути до конца (включая саму париниббану), на которое он претендует с первой проповеди. Дхамма Ниббана - одна дхамма, включающая в себя и прижизненную ниббану, и париниббану. Их знание совмещено.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Федор, если бы это было ясно на уровне рассудка, я бы не спрашивал. 
Когда говорится о формуле возникновения и прекращения - все ясно. 
И сам Будда отвечал на вопросы, подобные "кто испытывает отвращение" - не говори так, друг. При условии прекращения неведения - прекращаются порывы. При условии прекращения...

Есть объяснения, которые даны для формирования общих представлений, есть наставления, которые даны для точного анализа, и есть объяснения, которые даны для прозрения к окончательной истине.
Если вопрос касается точного анализа - цитирование объяснений данных для формирования общих представлений - никак не помогают.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ниббана не вне пяти совокупностей: при жизни у Архата есть скандхи. Париниббана, по определению, отсутствие пяти скандх: после смерти у Архата нет никаких скандх. В этом смысле, париниббана вне пяти скандх. Опыт же париниббаны должен быть единым с опытом прижизненной ниббаны, содержание неописуемого опыта должно совпадать. Так как иначе нельзя утверждать достоверное знание Буддой Пути до конца (включая саму париниббану), на которое он претендует с первой проповеди. Дхамма Ниббана - одна дхамма, включающая в себя и прижизненную ниббану, и париниббану. Их знание совмещено.


Зачем Вы вводите "опыт ниббаны" и "опыт париниббаны"? Кто такому учит?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ну, допустим. Как Вы об этом узнали?


Канон почитал и осмыслил (по мере своих скромных сил). Исключительно из слов Будды. Из чтения комментариев к ним, для уточнения понимания.

----------


## Германн

> Зачем Вы вводите "опыт ниббаны" и "опыт париниббаны"? Кто такому учит?


Будда в Каноне учит. Там, где говорит о (достоверном) знании скандх, мира конструируемого. И там, где говорит о (достоверном) знании сферы неконструируемого. О том, что его знание Пути достоверно вплоть до конца (конец - париниббана), Будда сказал уже в первой проповеди.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А как еще сказать? Ясно же, что это только оборот речи для того, чтобы не создавать путаницу. На моей памяти, если не ошибаюсь, в двух суттах об этом Будда говорит. О том, что Архаты продолжают в обыденной речи употреблять "я", "мое".  Ни на инопланетном же языке им разговаривать.


Этому есть, по мне, более простое, нериторическое и логичное объяснение: Татхагата свободен от привязанностей ко всему, включая эго.
При этом _при жизни_ он продолжает существовать как индивид/личность, обладающая, в отличие от прочих, умом, _полностью очищенным от привязанностей_. Что, кстати, и провозглашено по пунктам в Калака-сутте, которую ты наверняка знаешь.




> А вот после смерти, там все. Никаких кхандх - выходит за пределы существования. Это и есть Париниббана.


Если уточнять это провокативно (в хорошем смысле : ), то можно спросить: "Что или кто выходит за пределы _умопостижимого_/сансарного существования?".
Если же сказать по сути, то, согласно суттам, при достижении париниббаны Татхагата выходит за пределы не только существования, но и несуществования, как и существования-и-несуществования и т.д. А иначе говорить неправильно.




> Не надо , я считаю, плести эти словесные сети. Зачем это? Я вот не умный человек, и то мне все понятно, когда Канон читаю. А вас всех, умных-то послушаю - ничего не понятно. Скучно только.


Так не плети, влетая своё... Кто тебя неволит? %)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Канон почитал и осмыслил (по мере своих скромных сил). Исключительно из слов Будды. Из чтения комментариев к ним, для уточнения понимания.


Вот и хотелось бы узнать, что в каноне сподвигло Вас разделить "ниббану" и "опыт ниббаны". Почему недостаточно просто "ниббаны"? Почему Вам оказалось недостаточным просто "париниббаны" и Вам потребовалось думать еще и об "опыте париниббаны"?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В чём смысл прихода Бодхисаттвы с юга: в том, чтоб помолчать на севере?


Это отличный коан  :Smilie:  Но мне мастер-дзен его не задавал и я на него мастеру не отвечал, поэтому мой ответ, каким бы он ни был - будет вреден для обсуждения.
Теоретически, просто для прояснения ситуации этого коана, а не для ответа на него, есть множество комментариев, "наводящих на цель". Эти комментарии вполне доступны, их можно прочитать. 
Смысл прихода Бодхисаттвы здесь и сейчас, а не где-то и когда-то. Прямо сейчас какой смысл движет умом?

----------


## Германн

> Почему Вам оказалось недостаточным просто "париниббаны" и Вам потребовалось думать еще и об "опыте париниббаны"?


Потому что Будда претендует на достоверное знание сферы неконструируемого - а не измышляет конец Пути спекулятивно, чисто теоретически. Достоверное в знании = опыт.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда в Каноне учит. Там, где говорит о (достоверном) знании скандх, мира конструируемого. И там, где говорит о (достоверном) знании сферы неконструируемого. О том, что его знание Пути достоверно вплоть до конца (конец - париниббана), Будда сказал уже в первой проповеди.


Совершенно верно, есть достоверное знание обусловленного: это взаимозависимое возникновение. Есть достоверное знание необусловленного: это нирвана (она же - паринирвана). Зачем Вы разделяете нирвану и достоверное знание нирваны? В чем между ними разница? Многократно критикуется ошибка двойственности. Нет знающего нирвану и познаваемой нирваны. Как только возникает два - возникает все обусловленное.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому что Будда претендует на достоверное знание сферы неконструируемого - а не измышляет конец Пути спекулятивно, чисто теоретически. Достоверное в знании = опыт.


Нелогично. Что такое Будда? Кто претендует? Почему достоверное в знании = опыт = нирвана Вас уже не устраивает?

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если же сказать по сути, то, согласно суттам, при достижении париниббаны Татхагата выходит за пределы не только существования, но и несуществования, как и существования-и-несуществования и т.д. А иначе говорить неправильно.


Да, конечно, именно так. Потому что существование, несуществование, жизнь, смерть - удел сансары. Как и сознание, кстати. А так называемое небытие таковым не является на самом деле, это просто дверь в новое бытие. Это истина. Так что Париниббана - единственная возможность прекратить все. Другой нет. И неправильно приписывать ей какое-то бытие, какое-то тонкое сознание и пр., что часто делают любители вечного существования.




> Так не плети, влетая своё... Кто тебя неволит?


Да я не очень-то здесь тусуюсь. Поговорить, конечно, можно, но только когда люди слышат друг друга и пытаются понять, а не повторяют одно и то же из упрямства. Вот это огорчает.

----------


## Германн

> Зачем Вы разделяете нирвану и достоверное знание нирваны? В чем между ними разница?


Я-то как раз не разделяю. Разделяют некоторые тхеравадины (петербургской группы Тхеравады), рассуждая о не-непостоянной Ниббане, существующей со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти. У них получается две ниббаны: прижизненный опыт Архата, и самосущая Ниббана. Не у меня.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Что такое Будда?


Здесь речь шла о Будде Шакьямуни. Это исторический основатель буддизма.




> Кто претендует?


Будда Шакьямуни.




> Почему достоверное в знании = опыт = нирвана Вас уже не устраивает?


Если рассуждать о нирване как о самосущей субстанции, а не об опыте (или не о чём-то, не-исключающем опыт) - такое меня не устраивает.
Потому что я верю Будде Шакьямуни. А он претендовал на достоверное знание Пути до конца (конец - париниббана).
Достоверное в знании = опыт. Нирвана тоже опыт, включая паринирвану (или паринирвана не исключает опыт).

"Достоверное в знании = опыт = нирвана" меня устраивает, если речь идёт о Будде.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я-то как раз не разделяю. Разделяют некоторые тхеравадины (петербургской группы Тхеравады), рассуждая о не-непостоянной Ниббане, существующей со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти. У них получается две ниббаны: прижизненный опыт Архата, и самосущая Ниббана. Не у меня.


А что такое Архат, кроме как Ниббана?
В махаяне вообще рассматривают четыре аспекта Ниббаны. Кроме с остатком и без остатка, например, говорят, о предельной. Нужно же понимать, зачем об этом говорят, в каком случае.

Те, кого Вы критикуете (кстати, а кто это конкретно?) говорят от двух ниббанах, Вы же говорите о разделении Архата и Ниббаны. Что одно - ошибка, что другое.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если рассуждать о нирване как о самосущей субстанции, а не об опыте (или не о чём-то, не-исключающем опыт) - такое меня не устраивает.
> Потому что я верю Будде Шакьямуни. А он претендовал на достоверное знание Пути до конца (конец - париниббана).
> Достоверное в знании = опыт. Нирвана тоже опыт, включая паринирвану (или последняя не исключает опыт).


А кто рассуждает о нирване как о самосущей субстанции?

----------

Сергей Ч (12.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> А кто рассуждает о нирване как о самосущей субстанции?


Многие тхеравадины БФ. Представители петербургской группы Тхеравады. Последователи Махаси Саядо (в Тхераваде есть и такой взгляд).
Уважаемый BTR, мне нужно Вам пересказать весь форум, персонально? Достаточно лишь прочитать хотя бы этот тред. Уже всё было сказано.




> Те, кого Вы критикуете (кстати, а кто это конкретно?) говорят от двух ниббанах, Вы же говорите о разделении Архата и Ниббаны. Что одно - ошибка, что другое.


Толсто  :Big Grin: 
Я не говорю о разделении Архата и Ниббаны. Разделение получается в том случае, если париниббана исключает всякий опыт. Это не моя позиция. 
Вы всё же почитайте тред. Здесь досконально, с многократными повторами, муссируется эта тема.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, в интернете всегда кто-то неправ  :Smilie:  Просто фраза "париниббана исключает всякий опыт", как и фраза "париниббана включает опыт" - режут глаз, слух и вносят эстетический диссонанс. Ничуть не меньше чем фраза "паринниббана - самосущая субстанция". Ну, что такое субстанция? Что такое самосущая? Это все относительные истины.

Возражая на плохо сформулированную фразу другой плохо сформулированной фразой трудно показать ошибку и не совершить другую.

----------

SlavaR (12.09.2012), Сергей Ч (12.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, в интернете всегда кто-то неправ  Просто фраза "париниббана исключает всякий опыт", как и фраза "париниббана включает опыт" - режут глаз, слух и вносят эстетический диссонанс.


Так не вносите. Я всегда выражался проще: париниббана - опыт. Корректней, с т.зр. Тхеравады - "не исключает всякий опыт". Точное определение.
Что такое опыт, объяснил. И чтоб избежать уточнений всего русского языка, замкнул своё определение на Вашу непосредственную ситуацию. Вы ведь не стали спорить, что знакомы с таким опытом, как задавание вопросов. Это была наглядная иллюстрация понятия "опыт".  




> Ничуть не меньше чем фраза "паринниббана - самосущая субстанция". Ну, что такое субстанция? Что такое самосущая? Это все относительные истины.


Это внятные философские термины. Субстанция - то, что существует самостоятельно, со своей стороны, отдельно от опыта о себе. Самосущее - то же. Это "масло масляное" было использовано, чтоб предельно сгустить значение "существует со своей стороны". Именно то, что характеризует Ниббану оппонентов. Которая не непостоянна, со своей стороны, и наличествует отдельно от Архата после смерти. 




> Возражая на плохо сформулированную фразу другой плохо сформулированной фразой трудно показать ошибку и не совершить другую.


Судя по комментариям наблюдателей и участников спора, моя мысль бывает понята. Мне этого достаточно.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), SlavaR (12.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, и Ваша мысль понятна, и Ваших оппонентов. Вы то почему-то верите, что понимаете мысль оппонентов, даже когда они возражают, что понимают - иначе?

----------


## Германн

Чтоб внести разнообразие. Мне кажется, что актуальнее другой вопрос. 
Мешают ли достижению состояния Архата неправильные представления о париниббане - если все остальные правильные? (Я не знаю.)
Может быть, адекватность представлений о париниббане никак не влияет на прохождение Пути, согласно Тхераваде? (Мне бы хотелось этого.)

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Won Soeng (12.09.2012), Дмитрий С (12.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, согласно канону, Архат это тот, кто видит взаимообусловленное возникновение, ясно, уверенно, без сомнений и ошибок. 
Критикуемые архаты хинаяны - это не критика архатов раннего буддизма. "Архаты хинаяны" - это указание махаянских учителей на ошибки, которые ведут к становлению и рождению в мирах арупалоки. Эти ошибки возникли у монахов махаянских традиций, в свидетельство упадка Дхармы. И указание на то, что монахи ошибочно принимали за архатство, было введено обозначение ошибочных взглядов хинаяны. И для предупреждения впадения в эти взгляды были приняты обеты махаяны.
Из-за того, что совпадает название, не следует думать, что это критика взглядов на архатство в палийском каноне и в традиции Тхеравады. Критикуемые взгляды могут возникать у учеников любой традиции. И в каждой традиции свой метод. 

Ну и в ответ на Ваш вопрос.
У Архата нет и не может быть представлений о париниббане, он видит возникновение и видит прекращение. Нет вступающего в ниббану - есть сама ниббана, и она и есть татхагата, архат. Париниббана есть лишь угасание и невозникновение больше совокупностей, которые не архат. Ниббана не возникает и не прекращается, уже хотя бы поэтому она не может вступить в париниббану. Париниббана определяется как угасание остатков совокупностей, а не как какое-то отдельное ниббаны место, состояние или событие.

По сути, многие вопросы можно переформулировать как "прекращается ли ниббана в париниббане"

----------


## Германн

> Ну и в ответ на Ваш вопрос.


Спасибо, но вопрос был о другом (как и сущность прозвучавшей критики). Если дадите ссылку, из которой ясно, препятствует ли достижению состояния Архата неверное представление о париниббане - это будет ответом на вопрос. Важно ли для прохождения Пути адекватное представление о конце. Вот в чём вопрос.

----------

Won Soeng (12.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Вопрос для Махаси Саядо был бы таким: чем отличается сейчас париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния Пиноккио? 
(При том, что состояние Пиноккио, для материалиста, ничем не отличается от состояния покойного Джанни Родари.)

----------


## Won Soeng

И что ответил Махаси Саядо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо, но вопрос был о другом (как и сущность прозвучавшей критики). Если дадите ссылку, из которой ясно, препятствует ли достижению состояния Архата неверное представление о париниббане - это будет ответом на вопрос. Важно ли для прохождения Пути адекватное представление о конце. Вот в чём вопрос.


Я думаю, что любое представление о париниббане - неверное. И видение прекращения цепляния (в том числе за идеи) есть видение взаимозависимого возникновения.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Хоть мы и разговариваем о "снах", но все равно, спасибо Германну, что ведет этот разговор, который позволяет посмотреть на "запредельные вещи" (точнее, сны о запредельных вещах) с разных точек зрения.

----------


## Германн

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Совершенно очевидно, что состояние Пиноккио - как таковой, Пиноккио не существует. 
Есть только рассказы о Пиноккио, текст на бумаге. 

Париниббана Татхагаты (в отличие от состояния Пиноккио) неописуема. Татхагата не умещается в какое-либо определение, не охватывается словом. Что не исключает опыта  париниббаны, запредельного и совершенно не похожего на повседневный. То, что не знакомо в повседневности, не имеет слов для точного содержательного описания. Как можно говорить об "опыте" париниббаны, если Татхагата неописуем? Так же, как о Татхагате: будучи неописуемым, Будда путешествовал по Индии, беседовал с учениками. Опыт может не умещаться в четыре определения, и не соответствовать общей альтернативе, выходить за рамки описуемого, оставаясь опытом. Как неописуемый Татхагата оставался Татхагатой, не теряя ясности понимания себя. Если Татхагата видел границу языка (и точно знал, где применим язык, где нет) - он видел то, что за границей языка. Достоверно знал, что за границей, а потому неописуемо. Имел опыт, не умещающийся в 4 определения и альтернативное им описание. 

Без достоверного знания (= опыта) того, что за границей языка, нет оснований утверждать неприменимость языка к чему-либо. 
Без знания того, что за границей, не видна сама граница.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Именно определение я и прошу представить в виде цитаты. Не размышления, а цитаты. Не отвлеченной цитаты из которой можно было бы догадаться, а цитаты, которая бы точно давала указание говорить, что париниббана не входит в пять совокупностей.





> Абхидхаммапитака
> Дхаммасангани:
> 
> 1089. Katame dhammā sappaccayā? Pañcakkhandhā – rūpakkhandho, vedanākkhandho, saññākkhandho, saṅkhārakkhandho, viññāṇakkhandho – ime dhammā sappaccayā.
> 1090. Katame dhammā appaccayā? Asaṅkhatā dhātu – ime dhammā appaccayā.
> 
> 1089. Которые дхаммы обусловленные? Пять кхандх - рупакхандха, веданакхандха, саннякхандха, санкхаракхандха, виннянакхандха – эти дхаммы обусловленные.
> 1090. Которые дхаммы необусловленные? Несоставной элемент – эти дхаммы необусловленные.


Несоставной элемент (asaṅkhatā dhātu) = ниббана.
Т.е. поскольку ниббана необусловленная дхамма, то в пять кхандх по (этому) определению входить не может.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Won Soeng (12.09.2012), Германн (13.09.2012), Сергей Ч (12.09.2012), Федор Ф (13.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А кто рассуждает о нирване как о самосущей субстанции?


Германн делает такие выводы из того, что ему говорят собеседники. И тут же начинает бороться с этими своими заблуждениями.  :Smilie: 

«Если кто-нибудь в битве тысячекратно победил тысячу людей, а другой победил бы себя одного, то именно этот другой – величайший победитель в битве» – «Дхаммапада».  :Cool: :

----------

Федор Ф (13.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Удана 8.3: "Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное". Конечно, речь сейчас пойдёт об аятанах и познании асанскрита дхамм в паре с санскрита?



Это такой перевод.  Не рождённое, может также переводиться как "нету рождения". Аналогично с другими. Что Уд 8.3 говорит что прекращение может быть. Мы не обременены вечным существованием. Класс!

----------


## Германн

> Это такой перевод.


Да, сторонники позиции Махаси Саядо используют другой перевод. Но даже в случае его справедливости, остаётся в силе достоверное познание Буддой пути до конца, и его критика пути без достоверного познания конечной цели. Такое знание конечной цели (париниббаны) несовместимо с голым отрицанием опыта париниббаны, если Ниббана со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти, не существует. Голое небытие Архата отрицается в Суттах, как одна из неверных интерпретаций:
Анурадха сутта http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Ямака сутта http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Поэтому, единственной возможностью утверждения голого пресечения опыта (Сутты мешают утверждать полное небытие) становится утверждение самосущей Ниббаны - наличествующей со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти. Тогда это субстанция, атман (выше в треде при помощи логического формализма было показано, что слова из Сабассава сутты указывают на атман не как на "я", а как на нечто постоянное, застывшее):

Уточнение атмана (атта) как объекта отрицания:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505972

Ниббана, существующая отдельно от Архата после смерти, со своей стороны - самосущий атман:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505940

Будда Шакьямуни достоверно знал Путь до конца (включая париниббану): 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310

Резюме:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505910

----------


## sergey

> выше в треде при помощи логического формализма было показано, что слова из Сабассава сутты указывают на атман не как на "я", а как на нечто постоянное, застывшее


Вы не показали этого, потому что исходили из ложной посылки, ложного основания. Вашим основанием было "Будда отрицает атман". Нигде в суттах нет утверждения "Атта не существует". И конечно, Атта означает "я". Я даже и возражать не стал тогда, настолько очевидно ошибочными были ваши рассуждения.
Из ложного основания вы вывели ложную посылку, что есть какое-то я. И отсюда у вас есть какой-то субстанциональный архат.

----------

Pyro (13.09.2012), Федор Ф (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Вы не показали этого, потому что исходили из ложной посылки, ложного основания. Вашим основанием было "Будда отрицает атман". Нигде в суттах нет утверждения "Атта не существует". И конечно, Атта означает "я". Я даже и возражать не стал тогда, настолько очевидно ошибочными были ваши рассуждения.
> Из ложного основания вы вывели ложную посылку, что есть какое-то я. И отсюда у вас есть какой-то субстанциональный архат.


Достоверное знание (= опыт) несубстанционален, в нём нет ничего застывшего, существующего отдельно, изолированно, со своей стороны.

Саббасава сутта http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm
"У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание (...) возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: (...) "У меня нет "Я" ... Вот что, монахи, называется ... путами воззрений ... опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин ... не освобождается от страдания.

 Воззрение "У меня нет "Я" показано Буддой как путы, не позволяющие освободиться от страдания.

Воззрение "нет "я" - воззрение анатта.
 Воззрение "нет "я" - препятствие к освобождению.
 Воззрение анатта - препятствие к освобождению.

Заключение противоречит словам Будды - а значит, ложно.

Если обе посылки истинны, заключение может быть только истинным: если оно ложное, хотя бы одна посылка ложная.
Малая посылка ["Воззрение "нет "я" - препятствие к освобождению"] соответствует Сутте, истинна.
Значит, ложна большая посылка ["Воззрение "нет "я" - воззрение анатта].

[Нет "я"] не анатта.
[Нет "я"] не [нет атта].

[Нет "я"] не [нет атта].
 Возможна ситуация [есть] "я", нет атта.

[Нет врага] не [нет друга].
 Возможна ситуация [есть] враг, нет друга.

[Нет яблока] не [нет груши].
 Возможна ситуация [есть] яблоко, нет груши.

Возможна ситуация [есть] "я", нет атта.
 "Я" - не обязательно атта.

Как уже говорилось, атта (атман) - как объект отрицания, в отличие от не-отрицаемого Буддой "я" - это нечто существующее со своей стороны, нечто изолированное, неподвижное и застывшее. Не просто "я", как в обыденном языке - а то, что "неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".

Махаси Саядо, и его последователи, стоят именно на позиции "нет "я". Так как в интерпретации Махаси Саядо, состояние Архата после смерти логически несовместимо с не-отрицанием "я": то неописуемое, что стоит за не-отрицанием "я" Буддой, в париниббане полностью уничтожается. Татхагата оказывается смертен. Париниббана по Махаси Саядо - тотальная смерть Татхагаты, прикрытая кружевом слов. Чем отличается сейчас париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния Пиноккио? (При том, что состояние Пиноккио, для материалиста, ничем не отличается от состояния покойного Джанни Родари.) 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506337

При этом, "собой я распознаю не-себя": некая объективная реальность, самосущая Ниббана, прижизненно постигается отдельным от неё Архатом. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505946

И смертность Татхагаты, и "собой я распознаю не-себя" (двойственность: вера в изолированные вещи) указаны как ошибочные воззрения.
Анурадха сутта: отрицается смертность Татхагаты http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Саббасава сутта: отрицается "собой я распознаю не-себя" http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm

Если Ниббана после париниббаны Архата существует со своей стороны, изолированно, получается самосущий атман, вместо не-отрицания "я".
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505940

----------


## Германн

Заключение истинно настолько, насколько истинны посылки:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506313

Произвольные посылки ведут к недостоверным заключениям:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505796

Истинность посылок обеспечена опытом (= достоверным в знании): 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506316
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506319
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506367

Утверждения о париниббане достоверны только тогда, когда не исключается её опыт:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505802
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505815
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505836
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506323
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506378
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506387
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506461
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505361
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501078
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501084

Париниббана как полное пресечение любого опыта - недостоверная метафизика:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505317
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505352
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505789
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505787
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500841
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500863
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500800
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500821
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500890
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501044
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501058
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501071
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501076
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501119
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501363

Опыт несубстанционален, анатман (анатта): 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505572
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505848
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505856
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506304
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506348
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506372
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500849
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501001
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501103
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501223

Опыт скандх - не единственно возможный опыт:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505355
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505818
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505303
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505327
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505569
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505826
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505857
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505862
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505867
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505910
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505922
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500839
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500860
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500893
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500905
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500914
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500921
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500925
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500935
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500999
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501003
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501006
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501037

Ниббана, в понимании Махаси Саядо - субстанциональна, атман (атта):
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505954
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505972
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506337
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505854
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506006
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506011
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506391
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505856
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505865
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505908

... и Татхагата оказывается смертен, париниббана уничтожает Архата: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506008
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506302
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505817
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505836
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505876
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505940
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501090
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501189
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post501349

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Pyro (13.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Как уже говорилось, атта (атман) - как объект отрицания,


А я ведь давал вам ссылку на Анатта-лаккхана сутту и на обсуждение здесь на БФ, где я попытался прокомментировать эту сутту. 
У меня есть срочная работа, которую необходимо закончить сегодня завтра, поэтому я не смогу (и не хочу  :Smilie:  ) уделять много времени этому обсуждению до выходных, так что только попробую немного скорректировать свои слова (не только для вас, Германн, а для всех и для себя):



> Нигде в суттах нет утверждения "Атта не существует".


Все сутты я конечно не читал, но в прочитанных такого утверждения в такой форме нет. Но можно задать вопрос: "а что же есть, что же говорит Будда?" Будда в разных суттах говорит по разному, но в ряде сутт, может быть в десятках сутт, есть изложение аналогичное тому, как в Анатта-лаккхана сутте. Чтобы не повторяться, снова даю ссылку на топик, где это обсуждалось:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post448265
Прочитайте сутту, Герман, а если на английском не читаете, то хотя бы обсуждение, я там пересказываю содержание сутты и еще в 15 сообщении в той теме.




> Потому что, имея любые воззрения о "я", человек крутится вокруг все того же "я", "Как собака на привязи", не в силах отвязаться от этого "я".


Замечу, что в сутте, где Будда приводит сравнение с собакой у столба, он говорит, что крутится вокруг _пяти кхандх_.

Извините, постараюсь не только не писать, но и не читать эту тему сегодня-завтра, чтобы не отвлекаться, из-за работы.

----------


## Greedy

Когда мы пытаемся окончательно описать то, что Будда определил как недоступное описанию, то мы впадаем в одну из крайностей.
Это происходит всегда, когда какое-либо утверждение о нирване (паринирване) возводится в ранг абсолютной истины.

Сколько бы мы не определяли онтологический статус паринирваны, единственным верным пониманием будет "отсутствие мыслей о паринирване".
Но направляя учеников, чтобы указать им на то, каким образом следует добиваться желаемого результата, Будда давал разные описания нирваны: и как угасание всех пяти скандх; и как блаженное состояние, хотя в нём нет никаких ощущений.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Sikorsky (13.09.2012), SlavaR (13.09.2012), Won Soeng (13.09.2012), Сергей Ч (13.09.2012), Тао (24.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Достоверное знание (= опыт) паринирваны есть. 
В Тхераваде это дхарма (= единица опыта) Ниббана.
В тибетской Махаяне - Джнянакая, аспект Дхармакаи.

Будда знает, что доступно, и что недоступно описанию.
Если Будда не знал достоверно, чему учит - зачем мы буддисты?

Если нечто описано как "недоступное описанию", вербализация имеет смысл.
Без слов о "знании" никак не обойтись.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это всё достаточно общие рассуждения. Переходите уже к тезису о том, что татхагата жив после смерти, то-то посмеёмся.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Это совершенно конкретные, внятно сформулированные тезисы.
С ними можно спорить, если есть резон.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Прошу уточнить термин опыт.

----------

Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, так просто переформулируйте вопрос. Уничтожается ли ниббана в париниббане  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Существует ли небытие--вот в чём вопрос. ))

----------


## Дмитрий С

Да какая разница! Будда говорил, что и жажда к существованию, и жажда к несуществованию - это все пагубно  :Frown:

----------

Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Прошу уточнить термин опыт.


Опыт = бесспорное в знании. 
Вы сейчас бесспорно знаете, что запрашиваете уточнение. Это опыт запроса.
Более развёрнуто: [прямой] опыт = источник достоверности любого знания = бесспорное в знании.
В любом знании, кроме прочего, присутствует что-то бесспорное. Оно и дано непосредственно, как прямой опыт.

----------


## Юй Кан

ОПЫТ.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Опыт = бесспорное в знании.
> Более развёрнуто: [прямой] опыт = источник достоверности любого знания = бесспорное в знании.


Гм.
Источников достоверного знания, как мы знаем, два. Они вместе и будут источником достоверности знания.




> В любом знании, кроме прочего, присутствует что-то бесспорное. Оно и дано непосредственно, как прямой опыт.


В достоверном знании всё бесспорно. Хотя и не всё дано непосредственно (восприятием).

----------


## AlexТ

> Это неверно. Нирвана не представляет собой полного прекращения существования в любой форме, поскольку нирвана не обусловлена, а всякое прекращение - обусловлено возникновением.


Ниббана не обусловлена жаждой, ненавистью и заблуждением. Сутты ясно говорят что только [_разлагающиеся_] тело остаётся.  Да и то, прекратиться.

То что какоето бытие остаётся после смерти Архата надо хорошо доказать.  Намного больше фактов указывает что это конец. Париниббана не является продолжением бытием.  Бытие это битие. Дуккха.  париНиббана это прекращение всего бития.

----------


## Германн

> То что какоето бытие остаётся после смерти Архата надо хорошо доказать. Намного больше фактов указывает что это конец. Париниббана не является продолжением бытием.  Бытие это битие. Дуккха.  париНиббана это прекращение всего бития.


Есть разница между логическим "есть" (философским бытием в широком смысле слова) и бытием сансарным. Ниббана есть, но она не бхава.
Будда утверждал, что достоверно знает всё, чему обучает - это свидетельство того, что паринирвана не исключает непосредственное знание о себе.
Источник достоверности знания - прямой опыт. Будда достоверно знал паринирвану. Имел прямой опыт. (Почти совсем неописуемый.)

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Гм.
> Источников достоверного знания, как мы знаем, два. Они вместе и будут источником достоверности знания.


И первый, и второй исходят из прямого опыта.
Именно прямой опыт обеспечивает умозаключение истинными посылками, ведущими к истинному заключению.

Заключение истинно настолько, насколько истинны посылки:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506313

Произвольные посылки ведут к недостоверным заключениям:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505796




> В достоверном знании всё бесспорно. Хотя и не всё дано непосредственно (восприятием).


Будда, который снабдил нас истинными посылками для истинного заключения, воспринимал всё непосредственно, йогапратьякшей.

----------


## AlexТ

> Есть разница между логическим "есть" (философским бытием в широком смысле слова) и бытием сансарным. Ниббана есть, но она не бхава.
> Будда утверждал, что достоверно знает всё, чему обучает - это свидетельство того, что паринирвана не исключает непосредственное знание о себе.
> Источник достоверности знания - прямой опыт. Будда достоверно знал паринирвану. Имел прямой опыт. (Почти совсем неописуемый.)


Конечно Ниббана "есть" в том смысле что лобха/доса/моха может прекратиться. 
Конечно небытие "есть" в том смысле что бытие может прекратится.  *"Есть" не означает позитивное существование.* 

"Прямой опыт" париниббаны это понятие что опыт имеет причины, и эти причины прекратятся при смерти  Архата/Будды.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Есть разница между логическим "есть" (философским бытием в широком смысле слова) и бытием сансарным. Ниббана есть, но она не бхава.
> Будда утверждал, что достоверно знает всё, чему обучает - это свидетельство того, что паринирвана не исключает непосредственное знание о себе.
> Источник достоверности знания - прямой опыт. Будда достоверно знал паринирвану. Имел прямой опыт. (Почти совсем неописуемый.)


Совершенно верно. Постижение ниббаны при жизни (саупадисеса-ниббана) - это в т.ч. и непосредственное, прямое знание «ниббаны без остаточных групп существования» (анупадисеса-ниббана), наступающей в момент смерти архата, т.е. в момент его париниббаны. По сути разницы никакой - Ниббана - это прекращение бывания-становления, прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования, которые и есть дуккха. Например высшее медитативное достижение Ниродха-самапатти (саннья-ведаита ниродха - прекращение восприятия и чувствования) равно состоянию Ниббаны после смерти архата (XXIII, 30; 52 :Wink: .
● В МН 31 Дост. Ануруддха говорит Будде, что не видит более приятного и более возвышенного состояния, чем ниродха-самапатти. Будда подтверждает это: «Хорошо, Ануруддха, хорошо. Нет другого приятного пребывания более возвышенного и более утончённого, нежели это». Далее монахи Кимбила и Нандия называют ниродха-самапатти «уничтожением загрязнений» (то есть, по сути, ниббаной).

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...-samapatti.htm

Однако здесь возникает вопрос, каким же образом можно рассказать о Ниббане, достигнув её, раз она подразумевает прекращение бывания-становления, и всех процессов конструирования, в том числе и речи, и телесных, и умственных процессов.
 Различают две разновидности Ниббаны — «саупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана с остатком подпитки», и соответственно «анупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана без остатка подпитки». При достижении первой прекращается непроизвольная взаимообусловленность, однако, так как пять совокупностей продолжают по инерции существовать, жизнь продолжается, продолжаются и страдания, хотя это теперь лишь телесные, но не умственные, страдания. С распадом тела наступает cчастье окончательной Ниббаны.  (Ассаджи).

----------

Ассаджи (31.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> С распадом тела наступает cчастье окончательной Ниббаны.


Счастье, достоверно говорить о котором можно только в том случае, если прямой опыт содержания такого состояния не исключён.
Знал ли Будда, о чём говорил? Знал. Значит, имел опыт состояния паринирваны - и оно не означает пресечение любого знания.

Конечно, идея о том, что Будда уже пережил париниббану, выходит за рамки учения Тхеравады. Но можно говорить о прямом знании париниббаны, именно прижизненном, если сущность париниббаны - некий опыт. Это единственная логическая возможность обосновать то, что Будда ещё при жизни знал Путь до конца. Не зря дхамма Ниббана объединяет в себе и прижизненную, и посмертную ниббану. Она отсылает к общему, единому для них, запредельному опыту.

Этот опыт не непостоянен. Ниббана не прекращается после смерти Архата.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Счастье, достоверно говорить о котором можно только в том случае, если прямой опыт содержания такого состояния не исключён.
> Знал ли Будда, о чём говорил? Знал. Значит, имел опыт состояния паринирваны - и оно не означает пресечение любого знания.


Состояние типа ниродха-самапатти и есть "опыт"  Париниббаны. Разница только в том что с НС выходят а с Париниббаны, нет.





> Ниббана не прекращается после смерти Архата.


Да Ниббана также не возникала. Прекращаются 5 совокупностей.

----------


## Германн

> "Прямой опыт" париниббаны это понятие что опыт имеет причины, и эти причины прекратятся при смерти  Архата/Будды.


Тогда вместе с ними иссякнет источник достоверного знания - прямой опыт. 
И Будда не мог говорить о париниббане как о том, что достоверно знает. А ведь Будда достоверно знал всё, чему учил.

----------


## Zom

Конечно иссякнет. У вас что - опыт отделён от ума что ли? )) То есть ум сам по себе, а опыт сам по себе - типа как у круглого бублика круглость существует отдельно от него ))

----------

Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Состояние типа ниродха-самапатти и есть "опыт"  Париниббаны. Разница только в том что с НС выходят а с Париниббаны, нет.


Это может быть один и тот же запредельный опыт - который не прекращается со смертью. Достоверный. А может быть один и тот же опыт умственного конструирования, при отстутствии непосредственного восприятия, прямого опыта предмета рассуждения. Гадательный.
Как человек, видев сны (о чём свидетельствует ЭЭГ и движения глаз в фазе быстрого сна) потом говорит, что "ничего не снилось", если не разбужен в момент сна. (Пример умственного конструирования такой "ниродхи").




> Да Ниббана также не возникала. Прекращаются 5 совокупностей.


А если вся Ниббана - это представление о ней на выходе из отсутствия опыта, то она возникает. Как умственный конструкт. Только если Ниббана это некий опыт, не с нуля возникающий, она будет дана в ниродхе, не возникая при этом. Конструкт "мой опыт полностью отсутствовал" это конструкт на выходе, и он имеет чёткое начало. А вот опыт может быть безначальным, опыт как таковой: сначала конструируемые дхаммы, потом неконструируемая дхамма Ниббана, как тип неописуемого опыта: начала опыт не будет иметь, и со смертью не прекратится. Если же опыт париниббаны - только опыт измышления "в ниродхе прекращался любой опыт, опыт прекратится после смерти", то опыту Ниббаны со смертью Архата приходит конец. А ведь Ниббана - не непостоянна.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Счастье, достоверно говорить о котором можно только в том случае, если прямой опыт содержания такого состояния не исключён.


Слово “счастье”, используемое, чтобы описать Ниббану, имеет здесь совершенно другой смысл. Сарипутта сказал однажды: “О друг, Ниббана – это счастье! Ниббана – это счастье!” Тогда Удайи спросил: “Но, друг Сарипутта, каким же это может быть счастьем, если нет ощущения?” Ответ Сарипутты был высоко философским и превосходящим обычное понимание: “То, что нет ощущения, само по себе уже счастье”.




> Знал ли Будда, о чём говорил? Знал. Значит, имел опыт состояния паринирваны - и оно не означает пресечение любого знания.


Конечно знал. И имел опыт париниббаны. Выше я уже написал, что прижизненный опыт  Ниродха-самапатти (прекращение восприятия и чувствования) по сути тоже что и париниббана- то есть прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования.





> Конечно, идея о том, что Будда уже пережил париниббану, выходит за рамки учения Тхеравады.


И слава Будде, что выходит!  :Cool: 




> Этот опыт не непостоянен. Ниббана не прекращается после смерти Архата.


Ниббана - как Высшая истина (Сачча), реальность, которую мудрые познали на собственном опыте, конечно не прекращается, прекращаются скандхи, на базе которых возник этот опыт, это высшее знание, ибо с прекращением неведения прекращается жажда, поддерживающая круговорот рождения и смерти. Но Ниббана - это не тоже самое что и опыт её постижения, возникающий на базе скандх, ибо это означало бы, что Ниббана является рожденной, возникшей, также как и опыт. Но это не так. Ниббана будучи не рожденной, не может прекратиться. Будда сравнивает элемент ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.

А у Вас опыт=ниббана, отсюда и все Ваши проблемы. У Вас сейчас нет опыта Ниббаны, но однажды Вы достигните пробуждения и познаете Ниббану, т.е. в потоке Вашего сознания появится такой опыт, такое знание. По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: “Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден”. Но Ниббану Будда называет нерожденной, необусловленной. Отсюда очевидно, что опыт Ниббаны и Ниббана - не одно и тоже. Пробуждение возникает однажды. Ниббана есть всегда, и единственное, что мы можем сделать, это узреть ее, постичь ее. Существует путь, ведущий к постижению Ниббаны. Но Ниббана не является результатом этого пути. Тропа может привести вас к горе, и это будет ваш опыт видения горы, но гора не является ни результатом, ни следствием тропы, и тем более не является вашим опытом, ибо её могут увидеть и другие люди!  :Smilie:

----------

Ittosai (13.09.2012), Zom (13.09.2012), Леонид Ш (14.09.2012), Митяй (13.09.2012), Тао (24.09.2012), Федор Ф (13.09.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

вот тхеравадинский учитель рассуждает о нирване как о познавательной активности(опыте): http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/tha...rvanaverb.html

"Сознание нирваны называется сознанием "без поверхности" (анидассанам), потому что оно нигде не приземляется. Поскольку агрегат сознания включает только сознания ближнего, дальнего, настоящего, прошлого и будущего, то есть, связанные с пространством и временем, сознание "без поверхности" не входит в агрегаты вообще. Оно не вечно, потому что вечность — это функция времени. И поскольку невозможность локализации означает и невозможность определения, Будда подчеркивал, что просветленного человека в отличие от обычных людей не возможно локализировать и отождествить с агрегатами уже в этой жизни; после смерти, о нем не возможно сказать, что он есть, не есть, ни то и ни другое, и не первое и не второе вместе взятое, потому что описания могут относиться только к тому, что можно определить."

----------

Богдан Б (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Конечно иссякнет. У вас что - опыт отделён от ума что ли? )) То есть ум сам по себе, а опыт сам по себе - типа как у круглого бублика круглость существует отдельно от него ))


Если вчистую иссякает, получается уччхедавада: то неописуемое, что стояло за не-отрицанием "я", тотально уничтожается в париниббане.
Если Ниббана существует со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти, получается атманавада: учение о самобытии субстанции-Ниббаны.

----------


## AlexТ

> Тогда вместе с ними иссякнет источник достоверного знания - прямой опыт. 
> И Будда не мог говорить о париниббане как о том, что достоверно знает. А ведь Будда достоверно знал всё, чему учил.


Вы говорите будто бы нельзя делать правильный вывод.  Париниббана это правильный вывод а не то что можно ощутить, вернутся и доложить всем нам.

У нас  нету прямого опыта что после париниббаны что то есть.
У нас нету опыта бесконечного опыта.

----------


## Германн

> Конечно знал. И имел опыт париниббаны. Выше я уже написал, что прижизненный опыт  Ниродха-самапатти (прекращение восприятия и чувствования) по сути тоже что и париниббана- то есть прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования.


Опыт отсутствия любого опыта - принципиально невозможен.
Знал ли Будда достоверно состояние париниббаны? Знал. Значит, имел какой-то опыт (что возможно).

----------


## AlexТ

> Если вчистую иссякает, получается уччхедавада: то неописуемое, что стояло за не-отрицанием "я", тотально уничтожается в париниббане.
> Если Ниббана существует со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти, получается атманавада: учение о самобытии субстанции-Ниббаны.


Уччхедавада верит в "Я/Атман" который погибает. Прекращение опыта, не уччхедавада.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Опыт отсутствия любого опыта - принципиально невозможен.
> Знал ли Будда достоверно состояние париниббаны? Знал. Значит, имел какой-то опыт (что возможно).


Вы то об этом говорите чисто теоретически, верно?

----------


## Германн

> Вы говорите будто бы нельзя делать правильный вывод.  Париниббана это правильный вывод а не то что можно ощутить, вернутся и доложить всем нам.


Заключение истинно настолько, насколько истинны посылки. 
Произвольные посылки ведут к недостоверным заключениям. Истинность посылок обеспечена прямым опытом.




> У нас  нету прямого опыта что после париниббаны что то есть.
> У нас нету опыта бесконечного опыта.


У нас нет - но у Будды есть. Он и снабдил нас достоверным знанием, материалом для исходных истинных посылок. 
Почему? Потому что у Будды был непосредственный, прямой опыт состояния париниббаны. Будда достоверно знал, чему учил.

----------


## Германн

> Уччхедавада верит в "Я/Атман" который погибает. Прекращение опыта, не уччхедавада.


Если Вы правы, то возможна такая уччхедавада, в которой "я" погибает (что принципиально), а опыт остаётся (поскольку никак не связан с сущностью воззрения). Революционный взгляд в истории философии!  :Big Grin:  Уччхедавада - учение о полной гибели всех коннотаций "я". Как ложных, так и тех, что Будда отказался отрицать. То неописуемое, что стоит за не-отрицанием Буддой "я", сначала есть, потом тотально уничтожается в паринирване. При том, что знать такое с достоверностью никак нельзя. Опыт отсутствия любого опыта принципиально невозможен. Будда оказывается метафизиком-теретиком, измышляет учение о трансцендентных сущностях, не знает Путь до конца.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310

Опыт отсутствия любого опыта - принципиально невозможен.
Знал ли Будда достоверно состояние париниббаны? Знал. Значит, имел какой-то опыт (что возможно).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если вчистую иссякает, получается уччхедавада: то неописуемое, что стояло за не-отрицанием "я", тотально уничтожается в париниббане.


Что ещё за новый термин "не-отрицание "Я"?  :Smilie:  
Будда вообще не нагружал это слово метафизическим смыслом. Напротив, он говорил, что любое воззрение о неком "Я" (У меня есть "Я"), (У меня нет "Я") и т.д. - это следствие неправильно направленного внимания на неподходящие мысли и вопросы.




> Если Ниббана существует со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти, получается атманавада: учение о самобытии субстанции-Ниббаны.


Вы можете дать нормальный ответ, а не плодить очередные пространные рассуждения, оправдывающие абсурдность Ваших теорий о париниббане? ) Вопрос собственно такой:  "У вас что - опыт отделён от ума что ли? )) То есть ум сам по себе, а опыт сам по себе - типа как у круглого бублика круглость существует отдельно от него ))"

----------


## Германн

> Что ещё за новый термин "не-отрицание "Я"?  ))


 Саббасава сутта http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm
"У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание (...) возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: (...) "У меня нет "Я" ... Вот что, монахи, называется ... путами воззрений ... опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин ... не освобождается от страдания".




> Будда вообще не нагружал это слово метафизическим смыслом. Напротив, он говорил, что любое воззрение о неком "Я" (У меня есть "Я"), (У меня нет "Я") и т.д. - это следствие неправильно направленного внимания на неподходящие мысли и вопросы.


Да, Будда говорил об опыте. Метафизика - это теория о полном прекращении любого опыта и знания в париниббане. Такая париниббана - трансцендентная сущность, предмет сугубой метафизики (спекулятивного философствования, викальпирования).




> Вы можете дать нормальный ответ, а не плодить очередные пространные рассуждения, оправдывающие абсурдность Ваших теорий о париниббане? ) Вопрос собственно такой: "У вас что - опыт отделён от ума что ли? )) То есть ум сам по себе, а опыт сам по себе - типа как у круглого бублика круглость существует отдельно от него ))"


"Опыт" в примере с бубликом похож на приготовленное тесто. Тесто в форме бублика бублик и есть. Отдельно от бублика не существует. Но бублик - это не единственная форма выпечки. Есть опыт скандх. Есть опыт Ниббаны: как прижизненной, так и после смерти Архата. Если нет опыта париниббаны, знание о ней недостоверно, спекулятивно (трансцендентная метафизика). И Будда не знал до конца Путь, которому учил.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы говорите будто бы нельзя делать правильный вывод.  Париниббана это правильный вывод а не то что можно ощутить, вернутся и доложить всем нам.
> 
> У нас  нету прямого опыта что после париниббаны что то есть.
> У нас нету опыта бесконечного опыта.


Правильный вывод все же делается на правильной основе. Тут Германн прав. 
Можно сделать логический вывод на основе прямого знания. У нас нет "бесконечного опыта". А у Будды есть всеведение. 

А слово "опыт" - лучше не использовать вовсе в этой дискуссии.
Герман, подберите термин из сутт, пожалуйста. Иначе мы погружаемся в опытоваду.

----------

Lungrig (13.09.2012), Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> вот тхеравадинский учитель рассуждает о нирване как о познавательной активности(опыте): http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/authors/tha...rvanaverb.html
> 
> "Сознание нирваны называется сознанием "без поверхности" (анидассанам), потому что оно нигде не приземляется. Поскольку агрегат сознания включает только сознания ближнего, дальнего, настоящего, прошлого и будущего, то есть, связанные с пространством и временем, сознание "без поверхности" не входит в агрегаты вообще. Оно не вечно, потому что вечность — это функция времени. И поскольку невозможность локализации означает и невозможность определения, Будда подчеркивал, что просветленного человека в отличие от обычных людей не возможно локализировать и отождествить с агрегатами уже в этой жизни; после смерти, о нем не возможно сказать, что он есть, не есть, ни то и ни другое, и не первое и не второе вместе взятое, потому что описания могут относиться только к тому, что можно определить."


 Там не говорится, что ниббана - это познавательная активность! )) Там сказано о "сознании ниббаны". Все моменты сознания архата имеют своим объектом ниббану, которую не могут видеть непросветлённые существа. Но нибанна-дхамма - это не то, что познает; а то, что познается архатапала-читтой (читта - это сознание, архатапала - плод архата. Итого: архатапала-чита - это не более, чем сознание архата). Архатапала читта, созерцающая нибанна дхамму - это анната и анича, поэтому тхеравадинский учитель и говорит, что даже это очищенное от всех омрачений сознание, эта самая "познавательная активность" (опыт) - не вечно.

----------


## Германн

> А у Вас опыт=ниббана, отсюда и все Ваши проблемы. У Вас сейчас нет опыта Ниббаны, но однажды Вы достигните пробуждения и познаете Ниббану, т.е. в потоке Вашего сознания появится такой опыт, такое знание. По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: “Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден”. Но Ниббану Будда называет нерожденной, необусловленной. Отсюда очевидно, что опыт Ниббаны и Ниббана - не одно и тоже. Пробуждение возникает однажды. Ниббана есть всегда, и единственное, что мы можем сделать, это узреть ее, постичь ее. Существует путь, ведущий к постижению Ниббаны. Но Ниббана не является результатом этого пути. Тропа может привести вас к горе, и это будет ваш опыт видения горы, но гора не является ни результатом, ни следствием тропы, и тем более не является вашим опытом, ибо её могут увидеть и другие люди!


Вы описали Атман. Ниббана, существующая со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти - это самосущая  субстанция, которая есть "неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержена превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена" (Саббасава сутта). Другие примеры субстанций: Бог, вечная и неизменная психика, материя, пракрити.

При этом, состояние париниббаны у Вас остаётся недоступным непосредственному опыту - а потому недостоверным в любых утверждениях. Вы разорвали Ниббану надвое: с одной стороны, это прижизненный опыт, который непостоянен - с другой стороны, субстанция, которая существует отдельно от всякого опыта, как подкладка опыта Архата, со всеми его дхармами - как дхармин.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Саббасава сутта http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm
> "У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание (...) возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: (...) "У меня нет "Я" ... Вот что, монахи, называется ... путами воззрений ... опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин ... не освобождается от страдания".


Германн, доколе Вы будете вырывать цитаты из контеста в которм они говорились? В Саббасава сутте говорится вовсе не о том, что Будда якобы не отрицал существование "я", там говорится о том, что само воззрение о "я" - уже является заблуждением и не заслуживает внимания.
Вот полная цитата:




> У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений. У него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: "У меня есть "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "У меня нет "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя".






> "Опыт" в примере с бубликом похож на приготовленное тесто. Тесто в форме бублика бублик и есть. Отдельно от бублика не существует. Но бублик - это не единственная форма выпечки. Есть опыт скандх. Есть опыт Ниббаны: как прижизненной, так и после смерти Архата.


Вот он пример "теоретизирования, зарослей воззрений, глухомани воззрений, суматохи воззрений, судороги воззрений, пут воззрений".. )

----------

Леонид Ш (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Но нибанна-дхамма - это не то, что познает; а то, что познается архатапала-читтой


Если этим дело и заканчивается, дхамма Ниббана не может включать в себя париниббану. По определению.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, доколе Вы будете вырывать цитаты из контеста в которм они говорились? В Саббасава сутте говорится вовсе не о том, что Будда якобы не отрицал существование "я", там говорится о том, что само воззрение о "я" - уже является заблуждением и не заслуживает внимания. Вот полная цитата:


И что? Одинаково неверно как позитивное утверждение "я", так и тотальное отрицание "я". Это включает отрицание Буддой не-существования "я".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы описали Атман. Ниббана, существующая со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти - это самосущая  субстанция, которая есть "неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержена превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена" (Саббасава сутта). Другие примеры субстанций: Бог, вечная и неизменная психика, материя, пракрити.


Германн, Будда описывал Ниббану разными словами, одно из таких слов, которыми Будда называет Ниббану – это Сачча, Истина, существующая реальность. Это описывает Ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте. Попробуйте и Вы рассмотреть Ниббану как Истину (Сачча), которая существует независимо от того, кто её познаёт, т.е. не является обусловленной этим познанием, а существует независимо и потому доступна каждому. Тогда у Вас не возникнет подобных абсурдных выводов, что Ниббана - это субстанция!  :Smilie: 

Что касается Атмана. В суттах Атман (Атта) определяется как нечто такое, что было бы индивидуальным и неизменным у каждого.  Например, если кто-то считал, что сознание неизменно, индивидуально и именно вот оно неизменное познаёт здесь или там; то или это; переживает то или сё, то тогда это и есть Атта. И если считать, что Ниббана это лишь опыт живого существа, а не познаваемая им реальность, то тогда  можно смело сказать, что Ниббана - это атта. Я, моё, моя душа. Таким образом, именно "ваша Ниббана" подходит под описание Атмана! )

----------

Леонид Ш (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Германн рассматривайте Ниббану как Истину (Сачча), которая существует независимо от того, кто её познаёт, и тогда у Вас не возникнент подобных абсурдных утверждений, что Ниббана - это субстанция!


Это и есть субстанция, потому что истинность у Вас обеспечивает не прямой опыт, а отдельная от Архата "вещь": носитель дхарм Архата, существующий самостоятельно от этих дхарм, дхармин. Это словно тесто, которое существовало бы отдельно от бублика, независимо от него. Когда бублик можно съесть - а тесто бублика останется. Вот что такое субстанция, дхармин, атман, используя Ваш собственный пример.

Кроме прочего, Архат, познающий отдельную от него Ниббану, оказывается в ситуации "Собой я распознаю не-себя". Архат отдельно, Ниббана отдельно.




> В суттах атман (атта) определяется как нечто такое, что было бы индивидуальным и неизменным у каждого.  Например, если кто-то считал, что сознание неизменно, индивидуально и именно вот оно неизменное познаёт здесь или там; то или это; переживает то или сё, то тогда это и есть атта. И если считать, что ниббана это лишь опыт живого существа, а не познаваемая им реальность, то тогда  можно смело сказать, что ниббана - это атта. Я, моё, моя душа. Таким образом, именно "ваша Ниббана" подходит под описание Атмана! )


Нет, здесь уже проводился логический анализ Сутты: атта - это не обязательно "я", но обязательно субстанция, которая есть "неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержена превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена" (Саббасава сутта). 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506624

МН 22: «Бывает, когда у человека есть такое мнение: «Этот мир - это я. После смерти я буду постоянным, вечным, неизменным. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности». И он слышит как Татхагата или ученик Татхагаты обучает Дхамме ради уничтожения всех воззрений о «я», решимостей, пристрастий, тенденций и одержимостей; ради прекращения всех формаций; ради оставления всех обретений; ради окончания жажды; ради бесстрастия, прекращения, Ниббаны. Мысль приходит к нему: «Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!» Он горюет и мучается, рыдает, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим. Таким образом может быть волнение по поводу того, что внутренне не наличествует».

При этом: "У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений. У него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: "У меня есть "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "У меня нет "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя". 

Представление о "я", которое остаётся постоянным, неизменным, вечным" отрицается - но отрицается и воззрение "у меня нет "я". Значит, "я" и "постоянство, неизменность, вечность" - разные понятия. Акцент в отрицании поставлен на признаки субстанции, а не ту часть коннотаций "я", что может ассоциироваться с опытом.

----------


## AlexТ

> Заключение истинно настолько, насколько истинны посылки.


Да. Что был вечный опыт, нужно будет иметь вечные причины для опыта...

Не возможно в принципе вечно пережить бесконечный опыт что бы потом так о нём говорить.

Бесконечный опыт это вывод который зависит от воззрения что причина этого опыта может быть вечной...

----------

Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И первый, и второй исходят из прямого опыта.
> Именно прямой опыт обеспечивает умозаключение истинными посылками, ведущими к истинному заключению.


Как "прямой опыт" на санскрите?




> Заключение истинно настолько, насколько истинны посылки:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506313


(Форма силлогизма тоже важна!)
А сцылки--битые.




> Будда, который снабдил нас истинными посылками для истинного заключения, воспринимал всё непосредственно, йогапратьякшей.


(Йогипратьякшил не всё, а, скажем, 4БИ).
И?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> МН 22: «Бывает, когда у человека есть такое мнение: «Этот мир - это я. После смерти я буду постоянным, вечным, неизменным. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности». И он слышит как Татхагата или ученик Татхагаты обучает Дхамме ради уничтожения всех воззрений о «я», решимостей, пристрастий, тенденций и одержимостей; ради прекращения всех формаций; ради оставления всех обретений; ради окончания жажды; ради бесстрастия, прекращения, Ниббаны. Мысль приходит к нему: «Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!» Он горюет и мучается, рыдает, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим. Таким образом может быть волнение по поводу того, что внутренне не наличествует».


Вот! Судя по всему, со своим "я" Вы отождествляете тот самый "опыт" о котором говорите, поэтому и начинаете "горевать и мучаться, рыдать, бить себя в груди, становится обезумевшим", когда некто говорит Вам о прекращении опыта в париниббане! «Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!»  :Wink:

----------

AlexТ (13.09.2012), Богдан Б (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Как "прямой опыт" на санскрите?


Прямой опыт = дхарма. 
Нирвана с остатком, нирвана без остатка = дхармы = прямой опыт.
В этом треде выстраивается трансцендентная метафизика: в то время, когда обычный буддийский подход - рассматривать дхармы как единицы опыта, выделяемые по одному характерному удерживаемому признаку ("дхарм" - держать). Единицы опыта, а не объективной реальности, типа атомов, элементов (ану) из таблицы Менделеева. Но поскольку дхармы на БФ могут пониматься как субстанциии (одна Ниббана чего стоит), используются слова "прямой опыт" и "достоверное знание". 

Заключение истинно настолько, насколько истинны посылки:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506313

Произвольные посылки ведут к недостоверным заключениям:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505796

Истинность посылок обеспечена опытом (= достоверным в знании): 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506316
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506319
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506367

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Вот! Судя по всему, со своим "я" Вы отождествляете тот самый "опыт" о котором говорите, поэтому и начинаете "горевать и мучаться, рыдать, бить себя в груди, становится обезумевшим", когда некто говорит Вам о прекращении опыта в париниббане! «Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!»


Да нет, тут кипит Ваша жажда небытия - тяжкая, неарийская, бессмысленная  :Wink:

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

Германн, вы довольно забавно "логически" рассуждаете. Ваше первое утверждение: "атта" - предмет отрицания. Второе



> Саббасава сутта http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn02.htm
> "У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание (...) возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: (...) "У меня нет "Я" ... Вот что, монахи, называется ... путами воззрений ... опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин ... не освобождается от страдания.


И отсюда вы делаете вывод, что атта - это не "я". Но вы то ли забываете, то ли  не знаю что, что в оригинале сутты нет слова "я", это перевод на русский. В оригинале, который присутствует рядом с переводом, как раз  - слово "атта" ṅatthi me attā'ti ("Нет у меня "я").
Т.е. ваше первое утверждение "атта - предмет отрицания", а второе, из сутты - "воззрение "нет у меня атты" - путы воззрений". Первое утверждение противоречит второму. И вы из этого делаете какое-то умозаключение, которое считаете истинным, а именно, что "атта" - это не "я". Это не логика, а какая-то имитация логики.
А в чем ошибка? А я вам уже написал раза три: не знаю, как у вас в  Нингма, а в суттах, по крайней мере в известных мне, Будда не говорит "атта не существует", и в этом смысле атта *не* является предметом отрицания. И как раз в цитируемой вами сутте и говорится, что такое мнение ("нет у меня атты") - путы воззрений.
А о чем говорит Будда? О том, что пять кхандх - не атта, не "я".
О том, что различные взгляды о "я" порождаются жаждой. Например Чулаведалла сутта:



> "The craving that makes for further becoming — accompanied by passion & delight, relishing now here & now there — i.e., craving for sensual pleasure, craving for becoming, craving for non-becoming: This, friend Visakha, is the origination of self-identification described by the Blessed One."


Или вот эта сутта:



> "And which are the 18 craving-verbalizations dependent on what is internal? There being 'I am,' there comes to be 'I am here,' there comes to be 'I am like this' ... 'I am otherwise' ... 'I am bad' ... 'I am good' ... 'I might be' ... 'I might be here' ... 'I might be like this' ... 'I might be otherwise' ... 'May I be' ... 'May I be here' ... 'May I be like this' ... 'May I be otherwise' ... 'I will be' ... 'I will be here' ... 'I will be like this' ... 'I will be otherwise.' These are the 18 craving-verbalizations dependent on what is internal.


Где  говорится о 18 вербализациях жажды, начиная с "я есть" и из этого "я есть такой", "я другой" и т.д.

И соответственно 



> 'The cessation of self-identification, the cessation of self-identification,' it is said, lady. Which cessation of self-identification is described by the Blessed One?"
> 
> "The remainderless fading & cessation, renunciation, relinquishment, release, & letting go of that very craving: This, friend Visakha, is the cessation of self-identification described by the Blessed One."

----------

Ittosai (13.09.2012), Леонид Ш (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да нет, тут кипит Ваша жажда небытия - тяжкая, неарийская, бессмысленная


В отличии от Вас, я не утверждаю, что кроме пяти совокупностей, которые прекращаютя в ниббане, есть что-то ещё, некий "опыт", некое трансцендетнтное "я" и т.п. Я не пытаюсь отождествлять себя с чем-либо. Тогда как Вы отождествляете себя с опытом. Поэтому у меня есть основания говорить о том, что у Вас кипит бхава-танха, а на меня у Вас ничего нет. ) Т.е. Вы вновь пустословите, приписывая собеседникам то, что хотите.  :Smilie:

----------


## Германн

Для того, чтоб пережить не-непостоянную Ниббану, AlexT, достаточно такой основы, как Ниббана. Источник достоверности знания - прямой опыт. Будда достоверно знал паринирвану. Значит, имел прямой опыт. Со слов Будды, есть опыт Ниббаны: этот опыт не-непостоянен, соответственно, не прекращается со смертью. Опыт Будды даёт исходные посылки для правильных заключений. Верить Будде или нет - дело каждого. Можно обсуждать только внутреннюю связность той или иной интерпретации буддизма.

----------


## Германн

> В отличии от Вас, я не утверждаю, что кроме пяти совокупностей, которые прекращаютя в ниббане, есть что-то ещё, некий "опыт", некое трансцендетнтное "я" и т.п. Я не пытаюсь отождествлять себя с чем-либо. Тогда как Вы отождествляете себя с опытом. Поэтому у меня есть основания говорить о том, что у Вас кипит бхава-танха, а на меня у Вас ничего нет. ) Т.е. Вы вновь пустословите, приписывая собеседникам то, что хотите.


Ну почему же. Вы отождествляете себя со скандхами, и уповаете на то, что с их распадом Вам придёт полный конец. Даже опыт Ниббаны Вы целиком ставите в зависимость от скандх (все конструируемые дхармы входят в скандхи). Я же не отождествляю себя - чисто теоретически, увы - ни со скандхами, ни с Ниббаной, как и Будду. В каноне ясно говорится о том, что Татхагата неописуем, и можно сделать вывод о том, что "я" тоже. Пишу конкретно лишь о том, что есть опыт сансары, опыт прижизненной нирваны, есть опыт паринирваны. Это внятные утверждения, я стараюсь быть внятным.

Поскольку Ниббана существует у Вас со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти - она не имеет отношения к Татхагате. С распадом скандх всё, что не без Татхагаты, полностью уничтожается: Татхагата смертен, тотально не существует после смерти. Вы свели Татхагату к скандхам.

Чем отличается сейчас париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния Пиноккио? У Вас - ничем. Нет разницы, какая самосущая субстанция остаётся: Бог, прогоревшие обломки скандх, атомы и молекулы, пракрити, самосущая "Ниббана", если от Татхагаты ничего не остаётся, кроме слов на бумаге. А ведь нельзя утверждать, что Татхагата смертен. Что был - и не стало.

Низззя  :Wink:

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> Источник достоверности знания - прямой опыт..


И правильный вывод (_anumāna_).  Мы не можем оперировать только опытом (_pratyakṣa_). Я никогда не имел опыт падания с 10го этажа. Мне не нужен такой опыт что бы знать что это делать не надо. Я знаю из законов физики, и вывода что будет.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

Еще есть вот такая сутта, где Будда говорит о том, что у необученного простолюдина возникает "я есть", "я такой", "я буду", "я буду обладать формой" "я буду без формы", "я буду осознавать (saññī)" "я буду без сознавания" "я буду ни осознанным, ни неосознанным".
А у хорошо обученного ученика арьев не возникает "я есть", не возникает "я такой",  не возникает "я буду", "я буду обладать формой" "я буду без формы", "я буду осознавать (saññī)" "я буду без сознавания" "я буду ни осознанным, ни неосознанным".

----------

Ittosai (13.09.2012), Богдан Б (14.09.2012), Леонид Ш (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (13.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, подберите другой термин, вместо слова "опыт". Термин, встречающийся в сутрах.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Со слов Будды, есть опыт Ниббаны: этот опыт не-непостоянен, соответственно, не прекращается со смертью.


Будда говорил, что Ниббана не обусловлена, не рождена и вечна. Поэтому конечно же она не-непостоянна в отличии от всего обусловленного, рожденного, а именно - формы, чувства,  восприятия, умственных образований, сознания, которые непостоянны.  Таким образом, "не-непостоянный опыт", а соответственно и связанное с ним "не-непостоянное сознание" (ибо опыт без сознания - это тоже, что и круглость бублика отдельно от самого бублика) - это ни что иное, как утверждаемый Германном Атаман (Атта).

----------


## Won Soeng

> И правильный вывод (_anumāna_).  Мы не можем оперировать только опытом (_pratyakṣa_). Я никогда не имел опыт падания с 10го этажа. Мне не нужен такой опыт что бы знать что это делать не надо. Я знаю из законов физики, и вывода что будет.


И что, что Вы не падали с 10 этажа? Это совершенно не пример правильного вывода.

----------


## AlexТ

> И что, что Вы не падали с 10 этажа? Это совершенно не пример правильного вывода.


Мне не нужен свой опыт этого что бы знать что будет если я прыгну.

----------


## Германн

> А в чем ошибка? А я вам уже написал раза три: не знаю, как у вас в  Нингма, а в суттах, по крайней мере в известных мне, Будда не говорит "атта не существует", и в этом смысле атта *не* является предметом отрицания. И как раз в цитируемой вами сутте и говорится, что такое мнение ("нет у меня атты") - путы воззрений.


В буддизме отрицается атман. Иногда атман - представление о самосущей психике этой жизни, о вечной "душе" ("я"). Но главное в атмане, как объекте отрицания - постоянство и отдельность. То, что "неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена". Конечно, "я" не отрицается. Будда не говорит "атта не существует": Будда отвергает этот взгляд. А вот ничего "неизменного, постоянного, вечного" действительно нет.

UPD: Наверное, я где-то проставил рядом с атман слово атта, как эквивалент. Это ошибка, если кроме "анатта" в Тхераваде не используется слово атта, подобно атману-как-объекту-отрицания в дуйре (где говорится не только "анатман", но и атман [как объект отрицания]).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне не нужен свой опыт этого что бы знать что будет если я прыгну.


Мысль понятна, просто это не пример правильного вывода. Это пример удачной концептуализации.
Правильный вывод следует на основе правильного видения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В буддизме отрицается атман. Иногда атман - представление о самосущей психике этой жизни, о вечной "душе" ("я"). Но главное в атмане, как объекте отрицания - постоянство и отдельность. То, что "неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена". Конечно, "я" не отрицается. Будда не говорит "атта не существует": Будда отвергает этот взгляд. А вот ничего "неизменного, постоянного, вечного" действительно нет.


Если говорить буквально, то все дхаммы - анатта. Это совсем не то же самое, что "атмана - не существует"  :Smilie:  Формулировка гораздо более конкретная.

----------


## Германн

> Будда говорил, что Ниббана не обусловлена, не рождена и вечна. Поэтому конечно же она не-непостоянна в отличии от всего обусловленного, рожденного, а именно - формы, чувства,  восприятия, умственных образований, сознания, которые непостоянны.  Таким образом, "не-непостоянный опыт", а соответственно и связанное с ним "не-непостоянное сознание"  (ибо опыт без сознания - это тоже, что и круглость бублика отдельно от самого бублика) - это ни что иное, как утверждаемый Германном Атаман (Атта).


Нет, сознание и прочие скандхи - не единственно доступный опыт. Будда претендовал на достоверное знание Пути до конца. Достоверное знание = прямой опыт. Конец пути = паринирвана. Значит, Будда имел прямой опыт паринирваны, выхода за рамки скандх, а не только опыт скандх. 
Так же (хотя это и бесполезно) напомню о различии категорий "дхарма" - и "ану", атом, элемент, субстанция. Ниббана - это дхамма, а не субстанция.

----------


## sergey

> В буддизме отрицается атман.





> Будда не говорит "атта не существует".





> Я знаю, что атман на пали - атта. Фонетика что-то меняет в значении слова?


И как у вас сочетаются эти три высказывания?

----------

Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну почему же. Вы отождествляете себя со скандхами, и уповаете на то, что с их распадом Вам придёт полный конец.


Снова безосновательные утверждения? Приведите цитату, где я говорю о том, что скандхи - это "я"? На базе скандх возникает ложное ощущение "я есмь", но нигде не сказано, что скандхи - это "я".



> Даже опыт Ниббаны Вы целиком ставите в зависимость от скандх (все конструируемые дхармы входят в скандхи).


Я говорю о том, что без скандх нет никаких оснований говорить о каком-либо опыте. А опыт Ниббаны я ставлю в зависимость от практики БВП. Не занимайтесь подменой понятий.



> Пишу конкретно лишь о том, что есть опыт сансары, прижизненной нирваны, есть опыт паринирваны. Это внятные утверждения, я стараюсь быть внятным.


Таким образом, Вы снова утверждаете две Ниббаны- одна познаваемая при жизни, другая после смерти. Вам же говорят о том, что Ниббана одна, -и это прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования, тоже, что и ниродха-самапатти.  Но есть два её аспекта -  «ниббана с остатком» и «ниббана без остаточных групп существования».   В первом случае прекращается непроизвольная взаимообусловленность, однако, так как пять совокупностей продолжают по инерции существовать, жизнь продолжается, продолжаются и страдания, хотя это теперь лишь телесные, но не умственные, страдания. С распадом тела наступает  окончательная  Ниббана.



> С распадом скандх всё, что не без Татхагаты, полностью уничтожается: Татхагата смертен, тотально не существует после смерти. Вы свели Татхагату к скандхам.


Германн, ну смешно же, Вы сами только что свели Татхагату к скандхам, но почему-то приписываете это мне!   :Smilie:  
На Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас, а  когда прекращаются скандхи, то тем более ничего нельзя сказать, что что-то там остается.

----------

Богдан Б (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> утверждаемый Германном Атаман (Атта).


Техническое уточнение. В Тхераваде используется слово атта не для передачи значения "психика", "я" - а для передачи значения "атман как объект отрицания"? Здесь Вы употребляете слово "атта" именно как философский термин, указывающий на ложное воззрение. Это корректно? Или в Тхераваде говорится "анатта", как отрицание атмана, не не используется слово "атта", в значении предмета отрицания?

----------


## Германн

> И как у вас сочетаются эти три высказывания?


Есть такое понятие в Тхераваде, анатта. То же самое, что анатман. 
"Атман" в будизме отрицается. Если "атта" не используется в Тхераваде как философский термин, а только в значении "психика", "я" - уточните.

----------


## Won Soeng

В буддизме (во всем, во всех школах) анатта и анатман используются как принцип. Атман развивают другие философские течения. Будда изначальное показывает, что не будет развивать никакую идею Атмана. 
Это не отрицание, а принцип бесполезности любых концепций атмана (атты), их ненужности. Об этих концепциях нужно говорить с теми, кто их придерживается.
Какой смысл развивать идеи "что такое атта", чтобы потом их отрицать?

----------

Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

> Германн, подберите другой термин, вместо слова "опыт". Термин, встречающийся в сутрах.


судя по тому, что следует из высказываний Германна, слово "опыт" смело можно заменить другим, встречающимся в сутрах: а именно - дхарма. дхарма - это *всегда* единица опыта. говорим партия - подразумеваем ленин, и говорим дхарма - подразумеваем опыт. не может быть никакого элемента вне единицы опыта. поэтому паринирвана - это также единица опыта. такова логика.

----------


## Германн

> Снова безосновательные утверждения? Приведите цитату, где я говорю о том, что скандхи - это "я"? На базе скандх возникает ложное ощущение "я есмь", но нигде не сказано, что скандхи - это "я".


Давайте лучше приведу цитату из Вас самих? Если нельзя тотально отрицать Ваше "я" - что может иметь к Вам отношение, кроме конструируемых дхарм, т.е. скандх?




> Я говорю о том, что без скандх нет никаких оснований говорить о каком-либо опыте. А опыт Ниббаны я ставлю в зависимость от практики БВП. Не занимайтесь подменой понятий.


Это и есть сведение себя к скандхам, и сведение Татхагаты к скандхам. Потому что никакой опыт, кроме конструируемых дхарм (объединённых в скандхи), невозможен - и опыт Ниббаны тоже всецело зависит от этих конструктов, от наличия скандх. Нет скандх - нет ничего от Вас, нет ничего от Татхагаты. Тотально.




> Таким образом, Вы снова утверждаете две Ниббаны - одна познаваемая при жизни, другая после смерти.


Неверно. Это один и тот же неконструируемый опыт (не сводимый к наличию скандх!) - сначала при сохранении скандх, а потом без них. Иначе невозможно при жизни иметь опыт паринирваны. Паринирвана, по определению - отсутствие пяти скандх. Если же есть опыт, одинаковый что со скандхами, что без, такой опыт доступен при жизни, и он не прекратится со смертью (поскольку Ниббана не непостоянна).




> Вам же говорят о том, что Ниббана одна, -и это прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования, тоже, что и ниродха-самапатти. Но есть два её аспекта -  «ниббана с остатком» и «ниббана без остаточных групп существования». В первом случае прекращается непроизвольная взаимообусловленность, однако, так как пять совокупностей продолжают по инерции существовать, жизнь продолжается, продолжаются и страдания, хотя это теперь лишь телесные, но не умственные, страдания. С распадом тела наступает  окончательная  Ниббана.


И я в бесконечный раз повторяю: если нет прямого опыта ниродхи, и её суть реконструируется исходя из опыта конструктов в пяти скандхах - это недостоверное знание ниродхи. Это викальпирование ниродхи, измышление неконструируемого с опорой исключительно на конструируемое, на опыт измышления, интерпретации, а не самой ниродхи. Такое представление - предположительно, не достоверное. Точно так же, как человек после выхода из сна конструирует "мне ничего не снилось" - когда аппаратура регистрировала фазы быстрого сна. Правдоподобное, но недостоверное знание сущности сна. Нет опыта самой ниродхи, у Вас. Есть опыт только скандх, и опыт в скандхах, весь, сосредоточен (в конструируемых дхармах, которые все без исключения входят в скандхи).




> Германн, ну смешно же, Вы сами только что свели Татхагату к скандхам, но почему-то приписываете это мне!   
> На Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас, а  когда прекращаются скандхи, то тем более ничего нельзя сказать, что что-то там остается.


Я не говорю, что сам Татхагата где-то там "остаётся" - говорю об опыте Татхагаты. Почувствуйте разницу, она принципиальна. Татхагата неописуем, а об опыте можно кое-что сказать. У меня Татхагата не сводится ни к опыту Ниббаны, ни к опыту скандх. А у Вас - сводится к опыту скандх, потому что стоит только скандхам прекратиться, как всё, полностью уничтожается Татхагата, тотальная смерть. Не станете же Вы утверждать, что не-непостоянная Ниббана - это опыт Татхагаты? Ведь тогда придётся признать, что опыт Ниббаны не прекращается со смертью.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Здесь Вы употребляете слово "атта" именно как философский термин, указывающий на ложное воззрение.


Да, в данном случае я указываю на ложное воззрение, подразумевающее отождествление себя с сознательным опытом. 




> Это корректно? Или в Тхераваде говорится "анатта", как отрицание атмана, не не используется слово "атта", в значении предмета отрицания?


Чтобы что-то отрицать, для начала нужно утвердить объект отрицания. Будда не говорил о том, что есть некое "я", которое он якобы отрицает.  Будда говорил о практике восприятия безличности (анатта) явлений, не нагружая слово "атта" метафизическим смыслом. В языке пали это просто возвратное местоимение типа "себя", "сам". "Анатта" в буддизме означает, что пять совокупностей (кхандх) - тело, сознание, чувство, намерение, апперцепция, - безличны, их принадлежность кому-либо условна. 
Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной". Это отсутствие отождествления с пятью кхандхами.

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012), Леонид Ш (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> судя по тому, что следует из высказываний Германна, слово "опыт" смело можно заменить другим, встречающимся в сутрах: а именно - дхарма. дхарма - это *всегда* единица опыта. говорим партия - подразумеваем ленин, и говорим дхарма - подразумеваем опыт. не может быть никакого элемента вне единицы опыта. поэтому паринирвана - это также единица опыта. такова логика.


Так и есть. Но ведь тхеравадины БФ считают дхарму не единицей опыта, а субстанцией. 
У них есть хотя бы одна самосущая дхарма - со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата, существующая Ниббана.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Бесспорное знание - то, что служит основой достоверных, истинных описаний. 
> То, что служит основой Вашего описания "я задаю вопросы" - конкретно для Вас.
> У Вас есть опыт задавания вопросов: Вы бесспорно знаете то, что задаёте вопросы.


Раз Вы отказываетесь выбрать подходящий термин из сутр, давайте рассмотрим Вашу конструкцию "Вы бесспорно знаете то, что задаете вопросы".
Кто знает? Кто задает вопросы? Это одно и то же "кто-то" или это разные "кто-то"?

----------


## Германн

Здесь термин "дхарма" из классификаций Абхидхармы окажется чем-то вроде "элемента" из таблицы Менделеева. Хотя это разные вещи. Бессмысленно использовать индийские слова, если каждый из собеседников вносит в терминологию принципиально разное значение. Тут почти "реализм вайбхашики" из трудов Ф.И. Щербатского. Конечно, всякий опыт - дхарма, и всякая дхарма - опыт. Но ведь меня не поймут  :Cry:

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы что-то отрицать, для начала нужно утвердить объект отрицания.


И что конкретно у Вас отрицается?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Давайте лучше приведу цитату из Вас самих? Если нельзя тотально отрицать Ваше "я" - что может иметь к Вам отношение, кроме конструируемых дхарм, т.е. скандх?


Очевидно Вы так и не поняли почему нельзя отрицать или утверждать существование "я"! ) Потому что само наличие воззрения о "я" уже несёт в себе привязанность к этому воззрению. 
Когда Будда относит воззрение _"У меня нет "Я"_ к путам, к заблуждениям,  Вы делаете совершенно неправильный вывод о том, что Будда якобы оставляет место для догадок о существоании "истинного я"! И поэтому утверждение Вами  некоего "опыта вне скандх, вне сознания" говорит о том, что одно из шести воззрений о "я" пустило в Вас свои корни. Отсюда и Ваши догадки об опыте, существующем в париниббане, тогда как сам Будда говорит, что после прекращения шести чувственных опор прекращаются и какие-либо обозначения. 

Если Вы не привязаны к воззрению о том, что опыт- это "я", то почему продолжаете цепляться за него, как за нечто, что боитесь потерять? Будда говорит: 

_"О бхиккху! Даже этот взгляд, что так чист и так ясен, если вы цепляетесь за него, если лелеете его, если дорожите им, если вы привязаны к нему, тогда вы не понимаете, что учение подобно плоту, который нужен для преодоления, а не для цепляния за него"_.

----------

Богдан Б (14.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И что конкретно у Вас отрицается?


То, что форма- это "я"; чувства- это "я"; восприятие - это "я"; сформированный опыт - это "я"; сознание - это "я".

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> То, что форма- это "я"; чувства- это "я"; восприятие - это "я"; сформированный опыт - это "я"; сознание - это "я".


Пять скандх - есть. И то, что есть - не "я". Не могли бы Вы уточнить, что отличает такую анатта от категорического отрицания "я"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так и есть. Но ведь тхеравадины БФ считают дхарму не единицей опыта, а субстанцией.


Может хватить изображать из себя великого пандиту, пришедшего на форум пообличать "тхеравадинов БФ", приписывая им собственные заблуждения? )




> У них есть хотя бы одна самосущая дхарма - со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата, существующая Ниббана.


Да, в Тхераваде  анализ дхамм проводится на уровне параматтха-саччи. Параматтха-сачча – абсолютная, "настоящая" истина. Если Вам ближе маханяские теории о пустоте дхарм, то никто Вас не собирается переубеждать. Только и Вы со своим уставом не лезьте в чужой монастрь обвинять других в его несоблюдении. ))

Читта, четасика и рупа – обусловленные дхаммы, имеющие причину своего существования (санкхата дхамма), ниббана – необусловленная, беспричинная дхамма (асанкхата дхамма).

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Пять скандх - есть. И то, что есть - не "я". Не могли бы Вы уточнить, что отличает такую анатта от категорического отрицания "я"?


Тем, что в случаи учения об  Анатта речь идет не об умозрительном понимании, а о непосредственном распознавании безличности. На основе развитого сосредоточения вначале подробно, по элементам опыта, разивается распознавание непостоянства (аничча-сання), затем распознавание мучительности (дуккха-сання), а затем распознавание безличности (анатта-сання):

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012), Богдан Б (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Да это всё понятно. Слышал уже много раз.
Пять скандх - есть. И то, что есть - не "я". Не могли бы Вы уточнить, что отличает такую анатта от категорического отрицания "я"?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да это всё понятно. Слышал уже много раз.
> Пять скандх - есть. И то, что есть - не "я". Не могли бы Вы уточнить, что отличает такую анатта от категорического отрицания "я"?


Тем, что категорическое отрицание "я" подразумевает собой умозрительный взгляд, идею "я", которое якобы отрицается. Тогда как Анатта подразумевает собой практику разотождествления с составлящими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами.

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Герман, что такое субстанция? Почему Вы решили, что атман это субстанция?
Ниббана - анатта, однако необусловлена, при этом к ней не относятся принципы аничча и дукха. 
Так определяется и в каноне, и в учениях махаяны. 

Субстанция - где применяется такое слово? 
Если Вас устраивает опыт как дхармы, говорите о дхармах. Если Вы не знаете сутр, из которых бы следовали Ваши убеждения и Вы не постигли истинную реальность, значит Ваши убеждения всего-лищь догадки, которым можно не доверять.

Ваши мысли понятны, но им нужны доказательства, авторитетные для Ваших оппонентов.
В то же время, те доказательства, которые Вы приводите - лишь трактовки.

Вера в реальность дхарм - это целая гроздь очень разных убеждений. Феномены, ноумены, атомы, концепции - и каждый будет тянуть одеяло на себя.

Если человек думает, что сознание есть эффект химических реакций в мозге, для него ниббана это прекращение таких реакций, хоть Вы его режьте. Он привязан к мозгу и даже вообразить не может сознание при повреждении или разрушении мозга. Но и с такими взглядами можно практиковать, более того, все сутры будут иметь склонность под воздействием таких взглядов оправдывать имеющиеся убеждения. 

Но если человек думает, что сознание независимо от материи, для него и ниббана это вечное продолжение такого сознания, как Вы его не убеждайте. Для него материя это лишь объекты ума, а ум сам себе извечная опора. И с такими взглядами тоже можно практиковать и все сутры будут иметь склонность к оправданию убеждений. 

Есть и те, кто считает, что у ума две опоры: материя сама по себе и сознание само по себе, а их соединение разворачивается в виде феноменов. Для них Нирвана есть прекращение сознания и сохранение материи, разъединенной с прекращенным сознанием.

Есть те, кто считает, что обе таких опоры это одно и то же, совершенно нераздельное, а представление разделения на субъект и объект и есть мгновенное разворачивание всех феноменов. Для них нирвана это прекращение двойственности. 

Во что верите Вы?

----------

Богдан Б (14.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да это всё понятно. Слышал уже много раз.
> Пять скандх - есть. И то, что есть - не "я". Не могли бы Вы уточнить, что отличает такую анатта от категорического отрицания "я"?


Для Вас анатта -- это категорическое отрицание "я"????

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Для Вас анатта -- это категорическое отрицание "я"????


А что значит "категорическое отрицание"? 

Вот говорил же Будда не морочить голову насчет "я", а мы тут все заморочились  :Frown:

----------


## Нико

> А что значит "категорическое отрицание"? 
> 
> Вот говорил же Будда не заморачиваться насчет "я", а мы тут все заморочились


Что, так и сказал "не заморачиваться"?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Что, так и сказал "не заморачиваться"?


Ну да! Любая концепция "я" приносит одни лишь хлопоты. "Кучи воззрений, груды воззрений".  :Frown:

----------

Федор Ф (14.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Ну да! Любая концепция "я" приносит одни лишь хлопоты. "Кучи воззрений, груды воззрений".


Воззрения разные бывают.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Воззрения разные бывают.


Это да. Но насчет "я" точно - хлопот не оберешься.

Чтобы избежать уголовной ответственности за "я", лучше говорить "оно"  :Wink:

----------

Pyro (14.09.2012)

----------


## Pyro

и будешь говорить "оно", а подразумевать "я"  :Cry:

----------

Дмитрий С (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Тем, что категорическое отрицание "я" подразумевает собой умозрительный взгляд, идею "я", которое якобы отрицается. Тогда как Анатта подразумевает собой практику разотождествления с составлящими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами.


Проясню свой вопрос формально, на другом примере.

Яблоко - не красное, груша - не красная, персик - не красный, слива - не красная, хурма - не красная. Стол - не красный. Есть яблоко, груша, персик, слива, хурма - и стол. Ничего неописуемого больше нет. Чем это отличается от от тотального отрицания красного?




> Тем, что категорическое отрицание "я" подразумевает собой умозрительный взгляд, идею "я", которое якобы отрицается. Тогда как Анатта подразумевает собой практику разотождествления с составлящими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами.


Это разотождествление "Не я" проводится таким образом, что позитивно говорить "Не "я". И это всё!" никак нельзя. Есть неописуемый Татхагата. 
А из Ваших утверждений следует, что где Татхагата - там обязательно скандхи.

Ниббана у Вас не свидетельствует о присутствии [неописуемого, выходящего за рамки Ниббаны] Татхагаты. 
Есть ли Татхагата, нет ли Татхагаты - Ниббана у Вас сама по себе, со своей стороны.

Логически, Ниббана есть, а Татхагаты больше нет.

Так почему у Вас нельзя сказать, что Татхагата смертен? Что после распада скандх у Вас нет больше никакого Татхагаты?
Не где такое говорится в Сутте (знаю, знаю...) - а почему у Вас нельзя сказать, что Татхагата смертен, уничтожается париниббаной?

----------


## Германн

> Для Вас анатта -- это категорическое отрицание "я"????


Нет  :Cry:

----------


## Greedy

> Проясню свой вопрос формально, на другом примере.
> 
> Яблоко - не красное, груша - не красная, персик - не красный, слива - не красная, хурма - не красная. Стол - не красный. Есть яблоко, груша, персик, слива, хурма на столе. Ничего неописуемого больше нет. Чем это отличается от от тотального отрицания красного?


Есть разница между учением Будды об отсутствии самосущего "я" и простым (тотальным) отрицанием "я".
Цель учения Будды - показать, как провести в своём опыте исследование, которое обнаружит в нём характеристику отсутствия самосущего "я".

Когда мы просто говорим, что "нет 'я'", то это становится воззрением. Буду придерживать воззрения, что "нет 'я'", и всё будет хорошо, обрету реализацию. Это ложный подход.
Будда же учит пути исследования. Необходимо посмотреть на имеющейся опыт, скандхи, и увидеть, как одно приводит к появлению другого, и в этом процессе зависимого возникновения, которым можно описать весь имеющийся опыт, никакое 'я' не принимает участия.

Если для нас цель - иметь воззрение ("есть 'я'", "нет 'я'" "я - такое-то" и т.д.), которое решит наши проблемы, то мы на ложном пути.
Если у нас цель - познать свой собственный опыт, то мы на правильном пути.

Тоже самое и с определением ниббаны с остатком и ниббаны без остатка.
Если мы хотим описать их с позиции того, кто обладает подобным опытом, то мы на ложном пути.
Если же мы хотим познать, что собой представляет этот опыт, то мы на правильном пути.

Ниббана с остатком - это опыт верного восприятия скандх. Т.е. видения того, что всё в них возникает зависимо.
Ниббана без остатка - это _опыт восприятия отсутствия_ скандх. Звучит это странно, т.к. фактически ниббана без остатка в принципе неописуема.

Неверно говорить, что в ниббане без остатка прекращаются скандхи. Или, например, что рупа остаётся, но прекращается сознание. Это равносильно тому, что связывать живое существо либо со скандхами, либо с сознанием. И это живое существо обязательно должно исчезнуть. Такое воззрение опять же ошибочно, потому что оно снова акцентирует не на познании своего собственного опыта, а на попытку вывести окончательное истину, _твердя_ которую можно добиться реализации.

----------

Богдан Б (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Вопрос по позиции оппонента короткий и ясный. Контекст буддийского учения известен ("сколько есть листьев в лесу...")
Проясняется взгляд оппонента, его утверждения.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Прямой опыт = дхарма. 
> Нирвана с остатком, нирвана без остатка = дхармы = прямой опыт.


Нирвана не то две дхармы, не то одна. Надо на чём-то остановиться.
Если это--дхарма из двух частей (дхату), то как можно разделить опытный момент?




> В этом треде выстраивается трансцендентная метафизика: в то время, когда обычный буддийский подход - рассматривать дхармы как единицы опыта, выделяемые по одному характерному удерживаемому признаку ("дхарм" - держать). Единицы опыта, а не объективной реальности, типа атомов, элементов (ану) из таблицы Менделеева.


Как же устанавливается в _обычном буддийском подходе_ постоянство нирваны?




> Но поскольку дхармы на БФ могут пониматься как субстанциии (одна Ниббана чего стоит), используются слова "прямой опыт" и "достоверное знание".


Для прямого опыта (т.е. для момента восприятия) справедливо _постоянство_?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Есть неописуемый Татхагата.


Да ладно? ) Вообще-то Будда не говорил, что есть некий неописуемый Татхагата, и подобные вопросы с "поисками Татхагаты" относил к метафизическим, т.е. бесполезным по сути и не ведущим к пробуждению; однако Германн утвердительно настаивает, что есть таки неописуемый Татхагата! ) Интересно, почему же Будда такого не говорил? Сказал бы просто "есть неописуемый Татхагата" и дело с концом.  :Smilie:  
Однако он не только не говорил подобных вещей, но и порицал тех, кто придерживался подобных  воззрений.
Именно такого пагубного воззрения придерживался например монах Анурадха, который услышав, что Татхагату нельзя описать в рамках привычных вопросов, считал, что следовательно Татхагата неописуем и существует как-то иначе. Будда вновь проводит последовательный анализ, чтобы показать Анурадхе саму ошибочность концепции скрытой сущности Татхагаты, существующей вне скандх и показывает, что поскольку такой сущности не удаётся обнаружить нигде и никак, то разве можно говорить о том, что она существует и подлежит некоему запредельному описанию?




> «Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата - это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Итак, Анурадха - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни - правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»
> «Нет, Учитель».
> «Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».


(СН 44.2)

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012), Федор Ф (14.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Может, Будда не хотел описывать неописуемого татхагату  :Smilie:  И Анурадхе тож не рекомендовал этим заниматься.
А Германн, кстати, выводит "существование" неописуемого татхагаты логикой.  :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Может, Будда не хотел описывать неописуемого татхагату  И Анурадхе тож не рекомендовал этим заниматься.


Даже если и так, у нас всё равно нет никаих оснований говорить о том, что есть неописуемый Татхагата! )




> А Германн, кстати, выводит "существование" неописуемого татхагаты логикой.


Вы уже третий или четвертый, кто заметил "неописуемую" логику Германна!  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Сергей, я предельно чётко сформулировал - Вы продолжаете набрасывать одну цитату из Сутт на другую. В процитированной Вами сутте тотальное не-существование Татхагаты, однозначно, отрицается. Я и спрашиваю, как такое получается в Вашей позиции: в Вашей позиции, а не в Сутте. 
Ниббана у Вас сама по себе, изолированно от Татхагаты: а кроме скандх и Ниббаны у Вас вообще ничего больше нет.

Денис, логическое "есть" (и в этом смысле, "бытие" в самом широком философском смысле: хотя не обязательно) - не то же самое, что вывод логикой "существования" (как становления). Нужно уточнять слова. Татхагата безусловно есть. И Будда говорил о Татхагате то так, то эдак: одно определение не подходит, другое тоже. То, как на самом деле Татхагата есть - неописуемо. Что же касается тотального небытия Татхагаты, оно отрицается... При нирвану, как дхарму - в Тхераваде одна дхарма, Ниббана, но было бы хоть 100, все адресовали бы к опыту. В обычном буддийском подходе Ниббана не-непостоянна. Есть не-непостоянный опыт Ниббаны, а не вечный, постоянный (это не одно и то же). 

Я стараюсь быть предельно точным.
Нужно уточнять слова, а не запутывать предмет дискуссии.

----------


## Германн

> Даже если и так, у нас всё равно нет никаих оснований говорить о том, что есть неописуемый Татхагата! )


Выходит, нет никакого Татхагаты после распада скандх, не так ли? Татхагата смертен? 
Почему у Вас есть основания именно что отказываться утверждать смертность Татхагаты - у Вас, а не у Сутты? (Знаю, в Сутте такое не утверждается.)

----------


## Zom

> Если вчистую иссякает, получается уччхедавада


Уччхедавада получается у тех, кто считает сознание (и опыт сознания в том числе) своим "я". Как, например, в вашем случае. 
Но буддисты так не считают, поэтому у них уччхедавады не получается -) У буддистов нет чего-то ценного, что могло бы быть уничтожено. А у вас есть.

----------

Сергей Ч (14.09.2012), Федор Ф (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Уччхедавада получается у тех, кто считает сознание (и опыт сознания в том числе) своим "я".


Уччхедавада получается и там, где прекращается тотально любой опыт. Иначе приходим к революционному для истории философии заключению, что возможна такая уччхедавада, в которой "я" уничтожается - а опыт остаётся.

----------


## Zom

> Уччхедавада получается и там, где прекращается тотально любой опыт.


Да, для вас с вашими воззрениями - это уччхедавада. А для буддистов - нет.

«Монахи, есть эти шесть видов воззрений. Какие шесть? Вот необученный, заурядный человек - не уважающий Благородных, не обученный в их дисциплине и их Дхамме; не уважающих чистых [умом] людей, не обученный в их дисциплине и их Дхамме - утверждает о форме: «Это моё, я таков, это моё «я».
Он утверждает о чувстве: «Это моё, я таков, это моё «я».
Он утверждает о восприятии: «Это моё, я таков, это моё «я».
Он утверждает о формациях: «Это моё, я таков, это моё «я».
Он утверждает обо всём видимом, слышимом, ощущаемом, познаваемом, достигаемом, измышляемом сознанием: «Это моё, я таков, это моё «я».
Он утверждает такое воззрение: «Этот мир - это я. После смерти я буду постоянным, перманентным, вечным, неизменным. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности. И это моё, я таков, это моё «я».

И вот обученный ученик Благородных - уважающий Благородных, обученный в их дисциплине и Дхамме; уважающий чистых людей, обученный в их дисциплине и Дхамме - утверждает о форме: «Это не моё. Я не таков. Это не моё «я».
Он утверждает о чувстве: «Это не моё. Я не таков. Это не моё «я».
Уччхедавада получается и там, где прекращается тотально любой опыт.

Он утверждает о восприятии: «Это не моё. Я не таков. Это не моё «я».
Он утверждает о формациях: «Это не моё. Я не таков. Это не моё «я».
Он утверждает обо всём видимом, слышимом, ощущаемом, познаваемом, достигаемом, измышляемом сознанием: «Это не моё. Я не таков. Это не моё «я».
Он утверждает о таком воззрении: «Этот мир - это я. После смерти я буду постоянным, перманентным, вечным, неизменным. Я буду пребывать так в течение вечности» таким образом - это не моё, я не таков, это не моё «я».
Видя это таким образом, он не впадает в волнение относительно того, что не наличествует». 

из МН 22.

----------


## Германн

"Монахи, не обращайтесь к Татхагате по имени и не называйте его «друг». Я архат, Татхагата, полностью просветленный".
Неописуемый Татхагата, безусловно, есть. Полное Пробуждение - тоже есть.

----------


## Германн

Zom, я уже сказал: уччхедавада, в Вашем понимании, допускает уничтожение "я" при продолжении опыта? Исполать.
Если человек разотождествляется с 5 скандхами, воспринимая 5 скандх как не-я, у него не может быть оснований ожидать своего полного прекращения вместе с прекращением не-я. Если же ожидается полное личное прекращение, происходит ещё кое-что. Все возвратные местоимения: всё в языке, хоть как-то связанное с описаниями типа "я", "моё" - начинает указывать только на скандхи. Получается утверждение "я", как довесок к его тотальному отрицанию в париниббане.

----------


## Zom

Уччхедавада - матчасть (ДН 1):

Вот, монахи, какой-нибудь отшельник или брахман говорит так, следует такому воззрению: «Ведь поскольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» имеет форму, состоит из четырех великих элементов, рождено матерью и отцом, разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я» – божественное, имеющее форму, принадлежащее к миру чувственного, питающееся материальной пищей. Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я» – божественное, имеющее форму, состоящее из разума, наделенное всеми большими и малыми частями, не знающее ущерба в жизненных способностях. Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый: поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению. – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я», которое, всецело преодолев сознание форм, избавившись от сознания противодействия, отвлекшись от сознания множественности, достигает уровня бесконечности пространства и мыслит: «Пространство бесконечно». Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я», которое, всецело преодолев уровень бесконечности пространства, достигает уровня бесконечности разумения и мыслит: «Разумение бесконечно». Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я», которое, всецело преодолев уровень бесконечности, разумения, достигает уровня отсутствуя чего бы то ни было и мыслит: «Не существует ничего». Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

Другой обращается к нему так: «Существует, досточтимый, то свое «я», о котором ты говоришь. Я не говорю, что его нет. Но это свое «я», досточтимый, не подвергается столь полному разрушению. Существует ведь, досточтимый, другое свое «я», которое, всецело преодолев уровень отсутствия чего бы то ни было, достигает уровня, где нет ни сознания, ни отсутствия сознания, и мыслит: «Это несет покой, это возвышенно». Ты не знаешь, не видишь его. Я знаю, вижу его. И вот, досточтимый, поскольку это свое «я» разрушается и гибнет с распадом тела, не существует после смерти, постольку, досточтимый, это свое «я» и подвергается полному разрушению». – Так некоторые учат о разрушении, гибели, уничтожении живого существа.

----------


## Zom

> Если человек разотождествляется с 5 скандхами, воспринимая 5 скандх как не-я, у него не может быть оснований ожидать своего полного прекращения вместе с прекращением не-я.


Вы, имхо, завязли-таки в пучине воззрений. Поэтому дискутировать вам дальше в этой теме, на мой взгляд, не очень полезно.

----------

Pyro (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В процитированной Вами сутте тотальное не-существование Татхагаты, однозначно, отрицается. Я и спрашиваю, как такое получается в Вашей позиции: в Вашей позиции, а не в Сутте.


Снова неправильные выводы. В процитированной мной сутте и в моей позиции не может быть установлено нечто называемое Татхагатой, поэтому все рассуждения о существовании/не-существовании Татхагаты после смерти являются тем самым теоретизированием, зарослями воззрений и т.д. 




> Я стараюсь быть предельно точным.
> Нужно уточнять слова, а не запутывать предмет дискуссии.


Если быть предельно точным, а не выходить в своих рассуждениях за рамки составляющих опыта, как это делаете Вы, то Татхагатой можно назвать того, кто пробуждён, кто постиг Взаимозависимое Возникновение, кто положил конец новым рождениям, достиг Ниббаны и т.д. Когда кто-то начинает подразумевать под этим нечто большее (скрытую природу Будды, истинную сущность Татхагаты и т.д.), то он усложняет неусложняемое и запутывает сам себя. Об этом говорится в суттах. Вот и всё.

----------


## Германн

То, что не понимаете Вы, набрасывая цитату на цитату - осмыслят и поймут другие. Проблема сформулирована совершенно чётко. Слова на что-то, да указывают. Если тотально отрицать все коннотации "я", "моё", все возможные отттенки смысла, все ассоцииации атта (применительно к паринирване) - тут же все эти слова ("я", "моё") начнут указывать только на опыт конструируемого, на скандхи.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, логическое "есть" (и в этом смысле, "бытие" в самом широком философском смысле: хотя не обязательно) - не то же самое, что вывод логикой "существования" (как становления). Нужно уточнять слова. Татхагата безусловно есть.


Конечно, есть в таком же смысле, как и "человек такой-то". Это эпитет, применяемый к архатам и к Будде.




> Что же касается тотального небытия Татхагаты, оно отрицается...


В каком контексте?




> И Будда говорил о Татхагате то так, то эдак: одно определение не подходит, другое тоже. То, как на самом деле Татхагата есть - неописуемо.


Неописуемыми являются восприятия (вкус соли) и метафизические сущности (субстанция).
Первые познаваемы, вторые выдумка.




> Есть не-непостоянный опыт Ниббаны, а не вечный, постоянный (это не одно и то же).


В смысле, что время от времени архат замечает, что жажда и клеши навсегда прекращены?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если человек разотождествляется с 5 скандхами, воспринимая 5 скандх как не-я, у него не может быть оснований ожидать своего полного прекращения вместе с прекращением не-я.


Вот Вам ещё цитата про Ваш драгоценный "опыт" Ниббаны, которого у Вас пока ещё нет, но Вы уже не хотите его отпускать!  :Smilie: 

_"О бхиккху! Даже этот взгляд, что так чист и так ясен, если вы цепляетесь за него, если лелеете его, если дорожите им, если вы привязаны к нему, тогда вы не понимаете, что учение подобно плоту, который нужен для преодоления, а не для цепляния за него".
_

----------


## Германн

> Снова неправильные выводы. В процитированной мной сутте и в моей позиции не может быть установлено нечто называемое Татхагатой


Вы понимаете различие между тем, что Татхагата есть - и правильностью понимания того, как Татхагата есть? Вы что, хотите отрицать сам факт того, что некто называл себя Архатом, Татхагатой - и учил чему-то? Будда называл себя, заметьте, Татхагатой. Называл себя тем, чего нет? Будда? Совсем другое дело - исчерпывающе описать состояние Татхагаты. Это невозможно. В Суттах об этом. 

Так вот я и спрашиваю: каким образом Вы можете уйти от утверждения, что Татхагата смертен? Не утверждать, что распад скандх тождествен гибели Татхагаты в париниббане? Для этого недостаточно просто цитировать Сутты (это Сутты избегают смертности Татхагаты, но не Ваша концепция). Вопрос предельно чёткий. И Вы знаете, что кроме скандх и изолированной от Татхагаты после смерти Ниббаны у Вас ничего нет. У Вас, не в Сутте больше нет ничего неописуемого, ничего, что осталось бы за кадром, как те листья в лесу - не позволив утверждать тотальную смерть Татхагаты после париниббаны.

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, Ниббана - анатта, это значит, она не кто-то и не чье-то.
Просто поймите что привязанность к опыту есть привязанность к восприятию. Когда Пять совокупностей, обосабливаемые Вами как индивидуальное существование распадаются, вы теряетесь и не принимаете новые пять совокупностей, не различаете их, полагаете - это не я, это не мое. 
Ниббана не содержит чего-то. Любое содержание это скандхи. 
Как так получилось? Это рассудочный вопрос, который не объяснен и не полезен.
Зачем Вы пытаетесь объяснять необъясненное?
Не создавайте концепций о татхагате и ниббане. Это неправильное внимание. Теряете время.

----------

Zom (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> В смысле, что время от времени архат замечает, что жажда и клеши навсегда прекращены?


Время от времени замечает - это непостоянный опыт.
Ниббана, как предельно ясно говорилось - не-непостоянный опыт.

----------


## Германн

> Не создавайте концепций о татхагате и ниббане. Это неправильное внимание. Теряете время.


Ниббана как братская могила Будд - вот уж альтернатива. Как раз такая, на которой следует остановиться.  :Big Grin: 
А время теряю, таки да.

----------


## Won Soeng

Герман, не важно, говорите вы есть, существует, называл - Вы рассуждаете, но указать не можете. Не надо думать о татхагате, как ни думайте это только концепции, идеи. Если не можете указать татхагату, зачем говорите о татхагате? Зачем делаете то, что порицается?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ниббана как братская могила Будд - вот уж альтернатива. Как раз такая, на которой следует остановиться. 
> А время теряю, таки да.


У Вас неудержимая фантазия. Нужно обнаружить нирвану, как есть, а не выдумывать, какой бы она могла быть

----------

Zom (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Я не делаю того, что порицаю. У меня Татхагата не сводится ни к скандхам, ни к Ниббане, ни к их альтернативе - и совершенно точно, Татхагата не смертен.

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, вы цепляетесь за жизнь и не понимаете смерть. Поэтому для Вас "могила" это что то отталкивающее. Вас страшит невозможность действия, поскольку для Вас бездействие это несвобода, неволя. Вы не понимаете покой, поэтому ищете необусловленную волю. Это все от теоретических изысканий. Примите смерть как часть жизни и препятствие беспокойства будет преодолено

----------

Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не делаю того, что порицаю. У меня Татхагата не сводится ни к скандхам, ни к Ниббане, ни к их альтернативе - и совершенно точно, Татхагата не смертен.


Как Вы можете говорить, что Татхагата не смертен, если не можете указать на Татхагату?

----------


## Германн

> У Вас неудержимая фантазия. Нужно обнаружить нирвану, как есть, а не выдумывать, какой бы она могла быть


BTR, да Пробудитесь же Вы сами, наконец!  :Wink:  Или... уже??

----------

Юй Кан (14.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы что, хотите отрицать сам факт того, что некто называл себя Архатом, Татхагатой - и учил чему-то? Будда называл себя, заметьте, Татхагатой. Называл себя тем, чего нет? Будда?


Германн, Вы вообще читаете, что Вам пишут? Смотрите вторую часть этого поста




> Так вот я и спрашиваю: каким образом Вы можете уйти от утверждения, что Татхагата смертен?


Татхагата не является ни одной из скандх, ни всеми сразу, и не является существующим вне скандх. Об этом Будда говорил не раз. Таким образом, утверждение о смертности Татхагаты не имеет оснований, равно как утверждение о существовании Татхагаты после смерти.




> У Вас, не в Сутте больше нет ничего неописуемого, ничего, что осталось бы за кадром, как те листья в лесу.


Пример с листьями в лесу Вы тоже неправильно поняли. Из того что относится к освобождению, к Дхамме, Будда ничего не утаил. Но т.к. его знания включают в себя не только знание Четрырёх Благородных Истин, которым он учил, но и знание всех феноменов и миров сансары, поэтому он сказал, что знает больше, чем поведал, но то, что он не поведал не является полезным, не ведёт к пробуждению. Например вечна или не вечна Вселенная и т.п.

----------

Леонид Ш (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Как Вы можете говорить, что Татхагата не смертен, если не можете указать на Татхагату?


Так, что Татхагата отказался утверждать свою смертность. Указать на Татхагату не могу, прислушаться к его словам - способен.

----------


## Германн

> Если быть предельно точным, а не выходить в своих рассуждениях за рамки составляющих опыта, как это делаете Вы, то Татхагатой можно назвать того, кто пробуждён, кто постиг Взаимозависимое Возникновение, кто положил конец новым рождениям, достиг Ниббаны и т.д. Когда кто-то начинает подразумевать под этим нечто большее (скрытую природу Будды, истинную сущность Татхагаты и т.д.), то он усложняет неусложняемое и запутывает сам себя. Об этом говорится в суттах. Вот и всё.


Всё - у Вас - это 5 скандх и изолированная от Татхагаты после смерти Ниббана. Это у Вас всё, больше у Вас ничего нет. Соответственно, Татхагата онтологически сводится к 5 скандхам, с которыми разотождествляется - после чего скандхи распадаются - и наступает тотальная смерть Татхагаты. Остаётся изолированная Ниббана, существующая со своей стороны безо всякого Татхагаты. (Если же Ниббана была бы у Вас опытом (как скандхи опыт) - опытом, к которому тоже не сводится Татхагата - Татхагата бы не оказался смертен.) Это в занятой Вами позиции. Не в Суттах.




> Татхагата не является ни одной из скандх, ни всеми сразу. Таким образом, утверждение о смертности Татхагаты не имеет оснований, равно как утверждение о существовании Татхагаты после смерти.


А как же может проявляться Татхагата, если ничего, кроме скандх и Ниббаны, у Вас больше нет? Таким образом проявляться, чтоб не умереть вместе со скандхами, поскольку Ниббана у Вас опытом не является, и остаётся после париниббаны отдельно от Татхагаты? Что же не позволяет, исходя из занятой Вами позиции, утверждать полную смерть Татхагаты? Если любой разговор о Татхагате для Вас - разговор о конструируемых дхаммах (то есть скандхах)? 

В.И. Ленин тоже не являлся ни мозгом, ни печенью, ни почками, ни всеми органами сразу - но, согласно своему "Материализму и эмпириокритицизму", умер вместе с ними. Как же утверждение о смертности Ленина не имело бы оснований, если позиция озвучена именно такая? Только как "Ленин жив в наших сердцах". 

Возвращаясь к Татхагате. Если Вы заняли позицию, согласно которой единственно возможный опыт - это опыт скандх, или с опорой на скандхи, а Ниббана не опыт, и существует отдельно от Татхагаты - что не даёт утверждать полную смерть Татхагаты после распада скандх? Дело ведь не в том, что он разождествлялся со скандхами - а в том, что кроме скандх у Вас нет ничего от Татхагаты. Точно так же, как нет ничего от Ленина, кроме его тела, вместе с которым он полностью (согласно своим представлениям) умер.

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Вы, Сергей, похоже вообще не понимаете, что есть Ваша позиция - конкретная позиция, которую Вы внятно озвучили вместе с Zom и AlexT - а есть Сутты, в которых можно найти альтернативные утверждения. Вместо того, чтоб показать, как эти утверждения следуют из занятой Вами онтологической позиции, Вы механически цитируете Сутты. Это не доказывает правильность Вашей позиции. Это знакомит с Суттами. При этом, Вы ещё приписываете мне собственные взгляды - которые я анализирую, показывая выводы из них. Тут Вы начинаете набрасывать Сутту за Суттой. Я ведь знаю, что утверждения Сутт расходятся с Вешей позицией, а обсуждаем мы лишь то, как Ваша онтология может с их утверждениями сочетаться. Логически - никак не сочетается. Сутты одно. Ваша реалистическая онтология - совсем другое. 

PS. А вообще, в отличие от ану (элемента) - любая дхарма это опыт, и любой опыт есть дхарма. То, что Ниббана - дхарма, уже исключает смерть Татхагаты, хотя нельзя сказать, что Нибана = Татхагата, или что-нибудь такое. Просто есть такая дхарма, как Ниббана. Есть такой запредельный опыт, как Ниббана, не-непостоянный опыт (со смертью не прекращающийся). Это исключает смертность Татхагаты. А сам Татхагата неописуем, и даже к Ниббане не сводится. Дхарма - не элемент таблицы Менделеева, и не субстанция какая-нибудь. Дхарма это дхарма.

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так, что Татхагата отказался утверждать свою смертность. Указать на Татхагату не могу, прислушаться к его словам - способен.


Это и значит - цепляться за идеи. Есть то, что объяснено, а есть то, что ум пытается интерпретировать, трактовать. Неплохая практика для развития логики, но всяко не праджняпарамита. Может сойти за аналитическую медитацию, для усвоения сказанного, устранения собственных противоречий во взглядах. Мы не можем проводить аналитическую медитацию за других. У каждого ума своя ситуация и свой способ рассматривать аргументы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы, Сергей, похоже вообще не понимаете, что есть Ваша позиция - конкретная позиция, которую Вы внятно озвучили вместе с Zom и AlexT - а есть Сутты, в которых можно найти альтернативные утверждения. Вместо того, чтоб показать, как эти утверждения следуют из занятой Вами онтологической позиции, Вы механически цитируете Сутты. Это не доказывает правильность Вашей позиции. Это знакомит с Суттами. При этом, Вы ещё приписываете мне собственные взгляды - которые я анализирую, показывая выводы из них. Тут Вы начинаете набрасывать Сутту за Суттой. Я ведь знаю, что утверждения Сутт расходятся с Вешей позицией, а обсуждаем мы лишь то, как Ваша онтология может с их утверждениями сочетаться. Логически - никак не сочетается. Сутты одно. Ваша реалистическая онтология - совсем другое.
> 
> Не понятно?


Дались же Вам позиции разных участников  :Smilie:  Вы уверены, что правильно уловили эти позиции? 
Есть хорошее правильно продуктивных переговоров. Прежде чем критиковать, сформулируйте позицию, с которой оппонент согласен, убедитесь, что он принимает позицию именно в такой форме. А потом, исходя из формулировки, покажите, в чем видите ошибку этой формулировки. Может быть нет никакой проблемы и с Вами согласятся, что формулировка позиции неверна. Зачем тогда ее критиковать?

----------

Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, да Пробудитесь же Вы сами, наконец!  Или... уже??


И себе я говорю ровно то же. Не надо фантазировать. Тоже, кстати, не люблю, когда мне безапелляционно указывают, что мне делать  :Smilie:  Каюсь. Из этой же нелюбви и  следует желание покомандовать. Очень взаимозависимые вещи. Прошу прощения за ошибку.

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Само восприятие скандх как некоего опыта некорректно. Такой подход подразумевает наличие того, кто переживает опыт, того, для кого существуют скандхи.
Будда порицал такой подход.
Он говорил, что некорректно спрашивать: "Кто испытывает ощущения?" Правильно спрашивать: "При каких условиях возникает ощущение?".

И этот подход позволяет уйти от поиска Татхагаты, Архата, Живого Существа, Деятеля.
Введённый Буддой принцип Анатта - это безличность дхарм. Чтобы возникла дхарма, не нужен деятель. Чтобы было ощущение, не требуется наличие того, кто его переживает.
Когда мы проникаем в этот принцип, то мы понимаем, что нам следует не познавать себя, а познавать то, чем является наш опыт. Т.е. путь к освобождению лежит через развитие проникающего видения, через развитие видения, которое видит причины и условия возникновения дхарм.
Дхарму Ниббана следует искать именно в этом видении, а не где-то в скандхах или вне скандх, или в некоем деятеле. Дхарма Ниббана становится видна, когда из опыта исчезает деятель, наблюдатель. Когда остаются только дхармы, с их бесконечным возникновением и разрушением. И дахрма Ниббана занимает в этом процессе "пустоту", из которой возникают и куда прекращаются дхармы.
Но эта "пустота" видна только тогда, когда есть мудрость, когда эта "пустота" не оттенена наблюдателем, воспринимающим эту пустоту.
Если же остаётся, хоть в каком виде, воззрение о наличии деятеля, обнаруженная пустота будет лишь пустотой арупалоки.

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012), Won Soeng (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

А кто-то говорил о деятеле? Никто. Говорилось об опыте. Есть опыт скандх. Есть опыт Ниббаны. Это опыт Татхагаты, но Татхагата не сводится к опыту, и не существует изолированно от него. Деятель - тот, кто претерпевает опыт, будучи от него отличным. Или сводится к опыту в его конкретности. Татхагата знал все дхармы = Татхагата знал все типы опыта. Татхагата неописуем. И конкретный опыт - например, психика Будды Шакьямуни - это не Татхагата. Но и не что-то отличное от Татхагаты. И так далее, по всем отрицаниям.

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Время от времени замечает - это непостоянный опыт.
> Ниббана, как предельно ясно говорилось - не-непостоянный опыт.


Прошу столь же предельно ясно объяснить разницу между не-непостоянным и постоянным.  :Smilie:

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012), Won Soeng (14.09.2012), Сергей Ч (14.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> А кто-то говорил о деятеле? Никто. Говорилось об опыте. Есть *опыт скандх*. Есть *опыт Ниббаны*. Это *опыт Татхагаты*...


Дайте точное определение, что Вы имеете в виду под *опытом того-то*?
Это опыт, который кому-то принадлежит?
Или это просто такие-то дхармы?

Особенно по утверждению *опыт Татхагаты*. Такой дхармы нет, то получается, что Вы подразумеваете кого-то, кто переживает опыт.

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Всё - у Вас - это 5 скандх и изолированная от Татхагаты после смерти Ниббана. Это у Вас всё, больше у Вас ничего нет.


Не только у меня.




> «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «Всё». Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить». 
> 
> «Как скажете, учитель» - ответили монахи.
> 
> Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».
> 
> (Сабба сутта)





> Соответственно, Татхагата онтологически сводится к 5 скандхам, с которыми разотождествляется - после чего скандхи распадаются - и наступает тотальная смерть Татхагаты. Остаётся изолированная Ниббана, существующая со своей стороны безо всякого Татхагаты. (Если же Ниббана была бы у Вас опытом (как скандхи опыт) - опытом, к которому тоже не сводится Татхагата - Татхагата бы не оказался смертен.) Это в занятой Вами позиции. Не в Суттах.


Скандхи - это составляющие опыта (кстати говоря, у часто вспоминаемого Вами Ассаджи также), у Вас же есть некий опыт и есть скандхи.  :Smilie:  
Отсюда все разговоры с Вами о Дхамме не имеют смысла. Поначалу я думал, что Вы хотите в чем-то разобраться совместными усилиями, но теперь мне очевидно, что Вы решили посеять тут "буддизм от Германна", и найти последователей? )

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012), Ассаджи (31.10.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Прошу столь же предельно ясно объяснить разницу между не-непостоянным и постоянным.


Не-непостоянное - свободно от страдательной, сансарной причинности, кармического конструирования. Не-непостоянное есть, как нирвана.
Непостоянное - страдательно, кармически сконструировано. Непостоянное есть, как сансара.

Постоянное - предполагается изолированным, существующим со своей стороны, неподвижно. 
Постоянного нет: но есть кальпана, умственное представление о нём.

Не-непостоянное есть.
Постоянного нет.

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Скандхи - это составляющие опыта  (кстати говоря, у часто вспоминаемого Вами Ассаджи также), у Вас же есть некий опыт и есть скандхи.  Отсюда все разговоры с Вами о Дхамме не имеют смысла. Поначалу я думал, что Вы хотите в чем-то разобраться совместными усилиями, но теперь мне очевидно, что Вы решили посеять тут "буддизм от Германна", и найти последователей? )


Нет никакого опыта, кроме дхарм. Весь опыт - в дхармах. Опыт - дхармы и есть, а дхармы это единицы опыта (знания).
Ещё когда Вы говорили о бубликах, я привёл пример: тесто в бублике подобно опыту, вне бублика не существует. Нельзя съесть бублик, оставив  тесто. 
И нельзя испечь бублик без теста. Бублик и тесто - одно. Но форма бублика не единственная для теста. Есть опыт скандх. Есть опыт паринирваны. Есть конструируемые дхаммы. Есть дхамма Ниббана, не непостоянная, не устраняемая смертью...

Когда же Вы ответите на чётко, недвусмыслеенно поставленный вопрос?

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Всё - у Вас - это 5 скандх и изолированная от Татхагаты после смерти Ниббана.


 И не искажайте смысла сказанного о Ниббане. Она не является изолированной, иначе она не была бы  _"видна уже в этой самой жизни, доступная к познанию уже сейчас, приглашающая войти и увидеть, привлекающая и постижимая мудрецами"_. Но опыт Ниббаны и Ниббана - это не одно и тоже. Сколько можно повторять.
 У Вас сейчас нет опыта Ниббаны, но однажды Вы достигните пробуждения и познаете Ниббану, т.е. в потоке Вашего сознания появится такой опыт, такое знание. По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: “Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден”. Но Ниббану Будда называет нерожденной, необусловленной. Отсюда очевидно, что опыт Ниббаны и Ниббана - не одно и тоже. Пробуждение возникает однажды. Ниббана есть всегда, и единственное, что мы можем сделать, это узреть ее, постичь ее. Существует путь, ведущий к постижению Ниббаны. Но Ниббана не является результатом этого пути. Тропа может привести вас к горе, и это будет ваш опыт видения горы, но гора не является ни результатом, ни следствием тропы, и тем более не является вашим опытом, ибо её могут увидеть и другие люди!

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не-непостоянное - свободно от страдательной, сансарной причинности, кармического конструирования. Не-непостоянное есть, как нирвана.
> Непостоянное - страдательно, кармически сконструировано. Непостоянное есть, как сансара.


Итак, Вы утверждаете, что нирвана--это дхарма, свободная от причинности и конструирования.
Это всё, к чему свелось утверждение о "не-непостоянном опыте", и в этом нет ровно ничего особенного.
Больше тезисов нет?

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Дайте точное определение, что Вы имеете в виду под *опытом того-то*?
> Это опыт, который кому-то принадлежит? 
> Или это просто такие-то дхармы?
> Особенно по утверждению *опыт Татхагаты*. Такой дхармы нет, то получается, что Вы подразумеваете кого-то, кто переживает опыт.


Дхармы не существуют сами по себе - как атомы в молекулах школьного курса химии. Есть дхармы, относящиеся к опыту Будды. Есть относящиеся к опыту простого человека. Это не значит, что Будда (или человек) есть отдельно от дхарм. Будда (или человек) функционирует как дхармы. Татхагата знает, а дхармы - единицы знания (опыта). Татхагата не сводится к знанию (опыту) - и не отличен от него. Татхагата не отделен от знания.

----------


## Германн

> Итак, Вы утверждаете, что нирвана--это дхарма, свободная от причинности и конструирования.
> Это всё, к чему свелось утверждение о "не-непостоянном опыте", и в этом нет ровно ничего особенного.
> Больше тезисов нет?


От сансарной причинности, то есть от кармического конструирования.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагата не сводится к знанию (опыту) - и не отличен от него. Татхагата не отделен от знания.


 :Kiss:   :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012), Денис Евгеньев (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> И не искажайте смысла сказанного о Ниббане. Она не является изолированной, иначе она не была бы  _"видна уже в этой самой жизни, доступная к познанию уже сейчас, приглашающая войти и увидеть, привлекающая и постижимая мудрецами"_. Но опыт Ниббаны и Ниббана - это не одно и тоже. Сколько можно повторять.


Не изолированная, говорите? Значит, нельзя сказать, что Ниббана есть [изолированно от Татхагаты] - когда знания-опыта Ниббаны у Татхагаты после париниббаны больше нет? 




> У Вас сейчас нет опыта Ниббаны, но однажды Вы достигните пробуждения и познаете Ниббану, т.е. в потоке Вашего сознания появится такой опыт, такое знание. По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: “Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден”. Но Ниббану Будда называет нерожденной, необусловленной. Отсюда очевидно, что опыт Ниббаны и Ниббана - не одно и тоже. Пробуждение возникает однажды. Ниббана есть всегда, и единственное, что мы можем сделать, это узреть ее, постичь ее. Существует путь, ведущий к постижению Ниббаны. Но Ниббана не является результатом этого пути. Тропа может привести вас к горе, и это будет ваш опыт видения горы, но гора не является ни результатом, ни следствием тропы, и тем более не является вашим опытом, ибо её могут увидеть и другие люди!


Будда много чего сказал - важно, как это логически соотносится, одно с другим. Есть верное, но косвенное знание Ниббаны - например, верные логические заключения со слов Будды. Такое знание и мудрость рождаются, и они конструируемы. Опыт тоже был всегда, а Пробуждение возникает однажды. Но в самом опыте (знании), как таковом, ничего нового нет: сначала опыт (знание) сансары, потом опыт (знание) нирваны. Сначала дхармы сансары, потом дхамма Ниббана, не неконструируемая. У Вас же знание Ниббаны только конструируемое, я понял. А Ниббана существует изолированно от Татхагаты после смерти, со своей стороны, объективно, я понял. 

И что же не даёт Вам утверждать полную смерть Татхагаты после достижения париниббаны - если всё, что только может знать и испытывать Татхагата, происходит исключительно с опорой на скандхи - даже опыт Освобождения и состояние Архата? Распад скандх = прекращение знания-опыта Ниббаны = тотальная смерть Татхагаты.

----------


## Германн

> 


Татхагата - из мета-языка Сутт. Дхаммы - из языка описания Пути. 
Татхагата неописуем. Татхагата знает все дхаммы, но к дхаммам не сводится. 
И дхаммы не существуют отдельно, изолированно от Татхагаты - наподобие того, как у Вас Ниббана существует после смерти Татхагаты, отдельно.

И что же не даёт Вам утверждать полную смерть Татхагаты после достижения париниббаны - если всё, что только может знать и испытывать Татхагата, происходит исключительно с опорой на скандхи - даже опыт Освобождения и состояние Архата? Распад скандх = прекращение знания-опыта Ниббаны = тотальная смерть Татхагаты.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не изолированная, говорите? Значит, нельзя сказать, что Ниббана есть [изолированно от Татхагаты] - когда знания-опыта Ниббаны у Татхагаты после париниббаны больше нет?


Я вообще считаю некорректным использовать слово "изолированно" по отношению к Ниббане. Это говорит о незнании предмета, о котором Вы берётесь тут рассуждать.  Поэтому и судите о Ниббане крайностями- 1) Ниббана = опыт 2) Если Ниббана не опыт, значит субстанция.

----------

Won Soeng (14.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Если Ваша Ниббана не опыт, то Вы подменяете значение дхаммы Ниббана, которая включает в себя как знание прижизненной ниббаны, с остаточными скандхами - так и знание окончательной ниббаны, после распада скандх. Исходя из занятой Вами позиции, Ваша Ниббана обеспечивает знание лишь прижизненной ниббаны. Второй аспект дхаммы Ниббана улетучился. 

Ваша Ниббана - остающаяся изолированно, отдельно от Татхагаты после смерти - даёт знание вообще о другом. Не о прижизненной ниббане, о не об окончательной. Она даёт знание о себе самой, объективно реальной. Что выхолащивает значение "Ниббаны". А почему такая нелепица происходит? 
Потому что любая дхамма - это единица опыта; знание. А Вы превращаете дхамму в субстанцию.

У Вас распад скандх = прекращение знания-опыта Ниббаны = тотальная смерть Татхагаты.

----------

Lungrig (14.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если Ваша Ниббана не опыт, то Вы подменяете значение дхаммы Ниббана, которая включает в себя как знание прижизненной ниббаны, с остаточными скандхами - так и знание окончательной ниббаны, после распада скандх. Исходя из занятой Вами позиции, Ваша Ниббана обеспечивает знание лишь прижизненной ниббаны. Второй аспект дхаммы Ниббана улетучился. Распад скандх = прекращение знания-опыта Ниббаны = тотальная смерть Татхагаты.


Это всего лишь рассуждения, которые вполне себе произвольны, да к тому же еще и утрированы. Сколько бумаги было сожжено после пробуждения к истине!

----------


## Won Soeng

Ниббана - ни опыт, ни отсутствие опыта. Ниббана - то, что может дать отпечаток в опыте (восприятие ниббаны). Но сам опыт, любой, кроме беспредельного, безграниченого, неразделенного и необусловленного всеведения - не ниббана.

----------


## Greedy

> Татхагата знает, а дхармы - единицы знания (опыта).


Знает - это характеристика сознания, в котором присутствует знание. И сознание, и знание - это дхармы.
Нет никакого Татхагаты.




> Дхармы не существуют сами по себе - как атомы в молекулах школьного курса химии. Есть дхармы, относящиеся к опыту Будды. Есть относящиеся к опыту простого человека. Это не значит, что Будда (или человек) есть отдельно от дхарм. Будда (или человек) функционирует как дхармы.


Вы вводите к сознанию, элементам сознания и рупе ещё дополнительную категорию, отвечающую за Будду, Человека и т.п.?

----------


## Германн

Нет, знание - это не только скандха сознания. В Тхераваде есть дхамма (единица опыта, тип знания) Ниббана. В Махаяне - Джнянакая, аспект Дхармакаи. 
Если нет никакого Татхагаты - это или нигилизм, или "философский реализм" дхарм, когда дхармы из опыта превращаются в сущности наподобие атомов. 
Я не ввожу новую категорию. Будда называл себя Татхагатой. Татхагата неописуем. А есть ещё дхармы, описанные им единицы опыта, типы знания. 
Татхагата не сводится к дхармам, и отдельно от них, как носитель дхарм, не существует. Ниббаны, отдельной от Татхагаты, тоже не существует.
Татхагата не сводится к знанию, и отдельно от знания, как сущий со своей стороны носитель знания (дхармин, атман) не существует.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Исходя из занятой Вами позиции, Ваша Ниббана обеспечивает знание лишь прижизненной ниббаны. Второй аспект дхаммы Ниббана улетучился.


 Прижизненная Ниббана - это полное прекращение загрязнений ума, которое также называется саупадисеса-ниббана, т.е. «ниббана с остаточными группами существования» или просто «ниббана с остатком». Такая ниббана происходит в момент достижения архатства, т.е. идеальной святости.

«Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной» 

Это ведёт к освобождению от всякого будущего рождения, старения, болезней, смерти, страданий и печали. Т.е. знание Ниббаны - это в т.ч. и знание Париниббаны. Чтобы познать Париниббану не нужно дожидаться смерти. Поэтому Будда достоверно знал оба аспекта Ниббаны.

«И он знает: "Закончено рождение, прожита чистая жизнь, сделано то, что должно быть сделано, ничего не осталось несделанного"» .





> Потому что любая дхамма - это единица опыта; знание. А Вы превращаете дхамму в субстанцию.


Каким образом?




> У Вас распад скандх = прекращение знания-опыта Ниббаны


 Скандхи = дуккха. Прекращение дуккха = Ниббана.  Дуккха возникает из-за "жажды" (танха) и прекращается из-за мудрости (пання). И "жажда", и мудрость не находятся где-то вне Пяти Совокупностей. Таково значение известного изречения Будды:_ "Внутри самого этого чувствующего тела длиною в сажень, я провозглашаю мир, возникновение мира, прекращение мира и путь, ведущий к прекращению мира"_. 
На чём по-вашему базируется знание после прекращения скандх? Утверждаете самосущий опыт? И для чего он вообще нужен, когда цель - Ниббана достигнута?




> = тотальная смерть Татхагаты.


Что Вы называете Татхагатой?

----------

Топпер- (15.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Что Вы называете Татхагатой?


Татхагата - тот, кто это знал, и этому учил. Конец ему с Вашей паринирваной. Смерть и крышка  :Smilie: 
Пойду лучше, помедитирую.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагата - тот, кто это знал, и этому учил.


Ну это исторический Будда Шакьямуни, париниббана которого наступила более 2500 лет назад.




> Конец ему с Вашей паринирваной. Смерть и крышка


Кому ему? Что Вы называете Татхагатой? Тело Будды Шакьямуни, чувства, восприятие, формации, сознание? Может всё это вместе? Или по-вашему Татхагата находится вне скандх?

«Каково твоё мнение, Германн: Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата находится в форме?... Где-либо ещё, помимо формы?... В чувстве?... Где-либо ещё, помимо чувства?... В восприятии?... Где-либо ещё, помимо восприятия?... В формациях?... Где-либо ещё, помимо формаций?... В сознании?... Где-либо ещё, помимо сознания?»
..
«Каково твоё мнение, Германн: Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата - это форма-чувство-восприятие-формации-сознание?»
..
«Считаешь ли ты, что Татхагата - это нечто без формы, без чувства, без восприятия, без формирователей, без сознания?»
..
«Итак, Германн - если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни - правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату - высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений - то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»

Если нет, то 

"Очень хорошо, Германн. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, Будда объясняет только страдание (скандхи) и прекращение страдания (ниббана)."

----------

Топпер- (15.09.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

Германн, а такой вопрос: если паринирвана - это единица познания, то что является его(познания) объектом?

----------


## AlexТ

С т.з. Ортодоксной Абхидхаммы есть 4 параматтхи дхамма.

Citta, Cetasika, rūpa, nibbāna.

Заметьте что Ниббана не ум или умственные качества. Без этого опыт быть не может.
Ниббана также классифицируется как внешная (_bahiddha-dhammo_) а не внутренняя.

Когда Citta, Cetasika и rūpa прекратятся, то не будет чем можно иметь опыт.

----------

Топпер- (15.09.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

Существую я, существую. Спи... (С)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, а такой вопрос: если паринирвана - это единица познания, то что является его(познания) объектом?


Пустота от самобытия.

----------

Lungrig (15.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. знание Ниббаны - это в т.ч. и знание Париниббаны. Чтобы познать Париниббану не нужно дожидаться смерти.


Только в том случае, если ниббану с остатком и париниббану объединяет общий опыт, единое знание в двух состояниях. Иначе любое знание париниббаны недостоверно, и сводится к умственному представлению. Для Вас париниббана есть [отсутствие любого знания]. Это несовместимо с достоверным [знанием]. [Знание] [отсутствия любого знания] - невозможно. В Вашем случае, Татхагата достоверно не знал конец Пути, париниббану. Точно так же, как брахманы из "Сутты познания трёх Вед" не знали конец своего пути, не имели прямого опыта.  




> Поэтому Будда достоверно знал оба аспекта Ниббаны.


Не в Вашем случае.

----------


## Германн

> Скандхи = дуккха. Прекращение дуккха = Ниббана.  Дуккха возникает из-за "жажды" (танха) и прекращается из-за мудрости (пання). И "жажда", и мудрость не находятся где-то вне Пяти Совокупностей. Таково значение известного изречения Будды:_ "Внутри самого этого чувствующего тела длиною в сажень, я провозглашаю мир, возникновение мира, прекращение мира и путь, ведущий к прекращению мира"_.


Это описание прижизненной ниббаны. Вы делаете произвольный вывод о том, что прижизненная ниббана - единственно возможный опыт. Тем самым, париниббана мыслится Вами как прекращение любого опыта и знания. В результате, дхамма Ниббана у Вас адресует не к прижизненной ниббане и париниббане, а только к прижизненной ниббане с познанием объективной Ниббаны, и к объективной Ниббане, отдельной от Архата после смерти. 

Ничего от париниббаны в значении дхаммы "Ниббана" не остаётся. И дхамма "удерживает" ("дхамм") не одну существуенную характеристику, а две совершенно различных: объективно реальную Сущность (постоянную), и познание этой Сущности (непостоянное). Это противоречит самому подходу выделения дхамм по одному существенному признаку. (И любая дхамма - единица опыта, а не элемент объективной реальности, подобный элементам из таблицы Менделева.) Ваша двусмысленная дхамма Ниббана с одной стороны дхамма (непостоянная!), с другой стороны отдельная от Архата субстанция. 

Не [непостоянная] дхамма Ниббана включает у Вас значение [непостоянного] прижизненного опыта, что абсурдно.

Париниббана (отсутствие любого знания, в Вашей схеме) недоступна прямому опыту = не может быть познана достоверно.

Заключение истинно настолько, насколько истинны посылки:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506313

Произвольные посылки ведут к недостоверным заключениям:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505796

Истинность посылок обеспечена опытом (= достоверным в знании): 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506316
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506319
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506367

Объективно реальная Ниббана отчасти опыту доступна, но любой опыт такой Ниббаны непостоянен (прекращается со смертью). 
Сама же объективная Ниббана существует отдельно от Архата после смерти - Ниббана есть, а знающего её Татхагаты больше нет. 
Что это значит, исходя из Ваших представлений?

Сначала Татхагата (= знающий Ниббану) есть, а потом Татхагаты не стало. Татхагата смертен.

----------


## Германн

> С т.з. Ортодоксной Абхидхаммы есть 4 параматтхи дхамма.
> Citta, Cetasika, rūpa, nibbāna.
> Заметьте что Ниббана не ум или умственные качества. Без этого опыт быть не может.


Не всякий опыт вообще, а опыт сансары и опыт прижизненной ниббаны быть не может.




> Ниббана также классифицируется как внешная (_bahiddha-dhammo_) а не внутренняя.


Сама Ниббана не анализируется.
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
"IV. Ниббана. Особая категория. Единственная дхамма, не отягощенная страданием и не являющаяся непостоянной. Единственная необусловленная дхамма. Не может быть проанализирована."




> Когда Citta, Cetasika и rūpa прекратятся, то не будет чем можно иметь опыт.


Не всякий опыт вообще, а опыт сансары и опыт прижизненной ниббаны

----------

Lungrig (15.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Татхагата неописуем.
Есть достоверное знание париниббаны.

Нельзя сказать, что: 

- Татхагата существует после смерти.
- Татхагата не существует после смерти [именно это логически получается у Cергея Чернявского, Zom, AlexT].
- Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти.
- Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти.
- Татхагату после смерти можно описать как-то иначе.

Можно сказать, что:

- Татхагата знает Путь до конца.
- Есть прямой опыт париниббаны = есть достоверное знание париниббаны.



Татхагату точно описать нельзя, знание Татхагаты о париниббане можно уточнить.
Есть достоверное знание париниббаны, есть прямой опыт париниббаны.

Нельзя сказать, что: 

-  Татхагата это знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
 - Татхагата это не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
 - Татхагата и знание/опыт, и не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
 - Татхагата ни знание/опыт, ни не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
 - Татхагату, знающего в опыте саму париниббану, можно описать как-то иначе.



СМ 56.11 "Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет." http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm

Если бы париниббана была отсутствием любого знания и опыта, как таковая она оказалась бы непостижимой, и Татхагата не знал бы Путь до конца.

----------

Lungrig (15.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мне эта долгая дискуссия, с обоюдным нежеланием уступать по важнейшему и принципиальному, казалось бы, вопросу, напоминает ситуацию двух монахов, споривших по не менее сущностному и столь же принципиальному вопросу: "Движется флаг или ветер?". Пока проходивший мимо патриарх не сказал: "Движется ум", дав тем самым понять, что заниматься нужно, образно говоря, не флагами и ветрами, а собственным умом.
То же, как на меня, имел в виду и Будда, выведя вопрос существования Татхагаты за пределы чатушкоти и указав, что сам он учит "только страданию и прекращению страдания"...

----------

Ittosai (15.09.2012), Won Soeng (15.09.2012), Мокроусов Вадим (16.09.2012), Сергей Ч (15.09.2012), Федор Ф (15.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ваша двусмысленная дхамма Ниббана с одной стороны дхамма (непостоянная!), с другой стороны отдельная от Архата субстанция.


Дхамма Ниббана у меня как раз таки постоянна, ибо не обусловлена. Всё что мы можем- это познать её. У Вас же Ниббана=опыт, т.е. возникает, когда появляется такой опыт, а возникновение - это характеристика обусловленных дхамм. Однако Будда называет ниббану необусловленной дхаммой.
Будда также называет ниббану термином дхату, элементом, бессмертным элементом. Он сравнивает элемент ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.
Еще одно слово, которым Будда называет ниббану – это сачча, истина, существующая реальность. Это описывает ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте. 




> Объективно реальная Ниббана отчасти опыту доступна, но любой опыт такой Ниббаны непостоянен (прекращается со смертью). 
>  Сама же объективная Ниббана существует отдельно от Архата после смерти - Ниббана есть, а знающего её Татхагаты больше нет. 
>  Что это значит, исходя из Ваших представлений?


То и значит, что _"Ниббана есть, но нет входящего в неё".
_



> Сначала Татхагата (= знающий Ниббану) есть, а потом Татхагаты не стало. Татхагата смертен.


Безусловно, если отождествлять Татхагату со знанием, с мудростью (пання), уничтожающей неведение, то у Вас и получается, что Татхагата смертен. Однако сам Будда говорит, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас. Германн же продолжает считать Татхагатой то то, то это, отсюда и нелепые высказывания про смертность или вечное существование Татхагаты.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если бы париниббана была отсутствием любого знания и опыта, как таковая она оказалась бы непостижимой, и Татхагата не знал бы Путь до конца.


Это просто ни к чему не обязывающее рассуждение. Бутерброд прекрасно отличается от опыта его поедания и Вас это ничуть не смущает.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Есть достоверное знание париниббаны.


А в чём оно состоит? У нас его нет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если бы париниббана была отсутствием любого знания и опыта, как таковая она оказалась бы непостижимой, и Татхагата не знал бы Путь до конца.


1).Париниббана - это полное угасание тех самых пяти совокупностей цепляния, которые есть дуккха. С этим Вы вроде согласились, ибо в противном случае это означало бы, что париниббана - не полное освобождение от всех видов дуккха. 

2).В  Ангруттара Никая 4.174 говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. Что-либо объяснять или описывать можно только в рамках «Всего». Что Вы приципились к этой идее _"отсутствия любого знания и опыта"_? ) Вы для начала разберитесь с тем, что же такое опыт. Именно для этого Будда и направлял внимание учеников не на метафизические вопросы по поводу существования/несуществоания Татхагаты, а на рассмотрение анатты, дуккхи и аниччи составляющих опыта (скандх), котороый есть ни чито иное как ложное чувство "я есмь", на котором базируются идеи о "я", т.е. это и есть то самое неведение, причина непрестанности жизни, круговорота рождения и смерти. Поэтому Будда и говорит, что: _"Скованный путами воззрений, необученный заурядный человек не освобождён от рождения, старения, смерти, от печали, стенания, боли, горя и отчаяния. Он не освобождён, я говорю вам, от мук и страданий."_
__________
На этом не вижу больше смысла продолжать с Вами беседу, ибо Вы даже не пытаетесь услышать то, что Вам говорят, априори считая собеседников "заблудшими душами". )

----------


## Германн

> Дхамма Ниббана у меня как раз таки постоянна, ибо не обусловлена. Всё что мы можем- это познать её.


Да, у Вас одна дхарма - Ниббана - удерживает ("дхарм") две принципиально разные характеристики, вопреки общему принципу выделения дхарм. С одной стороны, это опыт познания объективной Сущности (непостоянный) - с другой стороны, сама объективная Сущность (постоянная). Одна и та же дхарма у Вас получается и постоянной, и непостоянной. 




> У Вас же Ниббана=опыт, т.е. возникает, когда появляется такой опыт, а возникновение - это характеристика обусловленных дхамм. Однако Будда называет ниббану необусловленной дхаммой.


Опыт как таковой не возникает однажды, и не прекращается однажды. Опыт безначален, и не получит конца. Есть опыт сансары. Есть опыт прижизненной ниббаны. Есть опыт париниббаны: не обусловленный кармически, без скандх.




> Будда также называет ниббану термином дхату, элементом, бессмертным элементом. Он сравнивает элемент ниббаны с океаном, указывая, что как великий океан остается неизменным, не увеличиваясь и не уменьшаясь, сколько бы воды в него не впадало из рек, так и ниббана остается неизменной, сколько бы людей – много или мало – не достигали ее.


Дхату это "сфера". Аятана это "опора". Элемент Ваша версия перевода: у Вас действительно реальный "океан", объективая Сущность, существующая со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти. http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm Будда говорил об океане как обители китов и множества морских существ (п. 8), и о Ниббане [в палийском тексте, очевидно, "дхамме"] как обители невозвращающихся и т.д. Переведено как Учение-Дисциплина: в палийском оригинале "дхамма", не так ли?   




> Еще одно слово, которым Будда называет ниббану – это сачча, истина, существующая реальность. Это описывает ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте.


Познали на собственном опыте. Если это хоть как-то касается париниббаны, есть прямой опыт париниббаны. Иначе Татхагата смертен. Сначала есть Татхагата, знающий париниббану - а потом нет Татхагаты, знающего париниббану. Именно так у Вас и получается: Ваш Татхагата - смертен.




> То и значит, что _"Ниббана есть, но нет входящего в неё"._


Они недвойственны. Входящий не существует отдельно от Ниббаны, как кит - отдельно от океана. Нельзя вытащить вошедшего в Ниббану, как кита, убив его - при том, чтоб океан остался существовать по-прежнему, со своей стороны, отдельно от кита (как это происходит в двойственном восприятии сансары).




> Безусловно, если отождествлять Татхагату со знанием, с мудростью (пання), уничтожающей неведение, то у Вас и получается, что Татхагата смертен. Однако сам Будда говорит, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас. Германн же продолжает считать Татхагатой то то, то это, отсюда и нелепые высказывания про смертность или вечное существование Татхагаты.


Не отождествляю, и Выше на этой же странице было сделано специальное уточнение. 
Избегаю описывать Татхагату: он неописуем. Но можно уточнить опыт париниббаны. Прямой опыт париниббаны - есть.

Нельзя сказать, что: 

- Татхагата это знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагата это не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагата и знание/опыт, и не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагата ни знание/опыт, ни не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагату, знающего в опыте саму париниббану, можно описать как-то иначе.

СМ 56.11 "Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет." http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm

Если бы париниббана была отсутствием любого знания и опыта, как таковая она оказалась бы непостижимой, и Татхагата не знал бы Путь до конца.

----------

Lungrig (15.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, до конца - это до нирваны. Нирвана - есть дхарма. Воспринимаемая (но не восприятие, т.е. не относится к самджня-скандхе)
Паринирвана есть прекращение всех скандх, нирвана же не возникает и не прекращается. 

Называя паринирвану познаваемой дхармой, Вы тем самым вводите вторую дхарму, после нирваны.

Нирвана - и есть конец пути, познаваемый уже при жизни. В СМ56.11 говорится о париниббане?
Найдите учение Победоносного о париниббане. Часто ли он упоминал париниббану? Везде Вы встретите лишь ниббану, которая и есть конец пути.
Париниббана лишь прекращение пяти совокупностей. От смерти тела это отличается лишь тем, что разрушение пяти совокупностей приводит к новому рождению, если ниббана не обнаружена, если сохраняется цепляние и удержание. Париниббана - есть окончательное угасание пяти совокупностей. И, разумеется, не идет речи о прекращении ниббаны.

----------

Ittosai (15.09.2012), Lungrig (15.09.2012), Сергей Ч (15.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Татхагата познал путь до конца (конец париниббана), Путь ведёт к постижению, а не к пресечению любого постижения. Иначе Будда ничем не отличается от брахманов из "Сутты познания трёх вед". 

*Иначе Татхагата (= знающий Путь), оказывается смертен.* 

В Тхераваде, дхамма Ниббана отвечает не только за знание прижизненной ниббаны, но и за знание париниббаны. Не всякое знание завязано на скандхи.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

ой! это уже 1400 постов почти... А ведь я еще на пятой странице говорил, что полное небытие возможно и никто не стал мне возражать...

Похоже, все, кто был в этой теме - монъяке!

----------

Германн (15.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, у Вас одна дхарма - Ниббана - удерживает ("дхарм") две принципиально разные характеристики, вопреки общему принципу выделения дхарм. С одной стороны, это опыт познания объективной Сущности (непостоянный) - с другой стороны, сама объективная Сущность (постоянная). Одна и та же дхарма у Вас получается и постоянной, и непостоянной.


Знание угасания всех дуккха - это опыт Ниббаны, дхамма ниббана. Свойство угасания дуккха без поддерживающих причин - это указание на то, что Ниббана - это не только уничтожение скверны и конец сансары, но и  некая объективная реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия, которую мудрые познали на собственном опыте. Поэтому по отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: “Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден”. Но Ниббану Будда называет нерожденной, необусловленной. Отсюда очевидно, что опыт Ниббаны и Ниббана - не одно и тоже




> Дхату это "сфера". Аятана это "опора". Элемент Ваша версия перевода: у Вас действительно реальный "океан", объективая Сущность, существующая со своей стороны, отдельно от Архата после смерти. http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm Будда говорил об океане как обители китов и множества морских существ (п. 8), и о Ниббане [в палийском тексте, очевидно, "дхамме"] как обители невозвращающихся и т.д. Переведено как Учение-Дисциплина: в палийском оригинале "дхамма", не так ли?


Ещё одно подтверждение того, что общение с Вами по заданной теме не имеет смысла. ) Ваша цель не понять позицию собеседника, а попытаться найти в ней изъяны, причём не самым красивым образом - додумывая за собеседников, делая за них какие-то выводы и заключения. 

Германн, конечно же, сравнение элемента Ниббаны с океаном - это метафора, а не указание на Ниббану как на некую Сущность. ) Ну вот какой смысл в такой беседе, если всё время приходится объяснять собеседнику то, что по идее и так понятно? ) Ниббана - это Истина (Сачча), существующая всегда, "доступная к познанию уже в этой самой жизни", она не обусловлена познанием, иначе Ниббана была бы очередным умственным образованием. Тем не менее, это реальность и Будда называет ниббану необусловленной дхаммой. Это описывает ниббану как истину, реальность, которую благородные познали на собственном опыте.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Татхагата познал путь до конца (конец париниббана), Путь ведёт к постижению, а не к пресечению любого постижения. Иначе Будда ничем не отличается от брахманов из "Сутты познания трёх вед". 
> 
> *Иначе Татхагата (= знающий Путь), оказывается смертен.* 
> 
> В Тхераваде, дхамма Ниббана отвечает не только за знание прижизненной ниббаны, но и за знание париниббаны. Не всякое знание завязано на скандхи.


Аргументируйте, пожалуйста, Ваше убеждение, что конец это париниббана, а не ниббана.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Германн, до конца - это до нирваны. Нирвана - есть дхарма. Воспринимаемая (но не восприятие, т.е. не относится к самджня-скандхе)
> Паринирвана есть прекращение всех скандх, нирвана же не возникает и не прекращается. 
> 
> Называя паринирвану познаваемой дхармой, Вы тем самым вводите вторую дхарму, после нирваны.
> 
> Нирвана - и есть конец пути, познаваемый уже при жизни. В СМ56.11 говорится о париниббане?
> Найдите учение Победоносного о париниббане. Часто ли он упоминал париниббану? Везде Вы встретите лишь ниббану, которая и есть конец пути.
> Париниббана лишь прекращение пяти совокупностей. От смерти тела это отличается лишь тем, что разрушение пяти совокупностей приводит к новому рождению, если ниббана не обнаружена, если сохраняется цепляние и удержание. Париниббана - есть окончательное угасание пяти совокупностей. И, разумеется, не идет речи о прекращении ниббаны.


Полностью согласен.

----------


## Lungrig

> если паринирвана - это единица познания, то что является его(познания) объектом?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Пустота от самобытия.


а пустота от самобытия - это дхарма? если да, то получается, что дхарма паринирвана познает другую дхарму




> Нирвана - есть дхарма. Воспринимаемая (но не восприятие, т.е. не относится к самджня-скандхе)... Париниббана - есть окончательное угасание пяти совокупностей. И, разумеется, не идет речи о прекращении ниббаны.


если нирвана - это что-то отличное от татхагаты(а отличное - это значит *вне опыта* татхагаты), то никакого отличия от атмана у такой нирваны нет. нирвана должна быть единицей опыта для того, чтобы не являться постоянным, независимым атманом.

----------

Германн (15.09.2012)

----------


## Lungrig

здесь недвусмысленно указано, что нирвана - относится к классу феноменов сознания: http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm



> Читта, четасика и ниббана относятся к классу нама – феноменов сознания, рупа – к классу физических феноменов. Нама характеризуется функцией переживания, осознания, рупа – отсутствием таковой.

----------


## AlexТ

> здесь недвусмысленно указано, что нирвана - относится к классу феноменов сознания: http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm


Nibbana это внешний объект для читты. Это не ум.

После смерти Архата/Будды  читта, четасика, и рупа прекращаются.

----------


## Lungrig

> Читта, четасика и ниббана относятся к классу нама – феноменов сознания, рупа – к классу физических феноменов. Нама характеризуется функцией переживания, осознания, рупа – отсутствием таковой.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Nibbana это внешний объект для читты. Это не ум..


тут получается так: одни представители тхеравады утверждают, что нирвана относится к классу феноменов сознания(на http://www.dhamma.ru, цитату откуда привел выше), а другие - к их числу Вы относитесь - утверждают, что нирвана не относится к классу феноменов сознания.

----------

Германн (15.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Феномен нирвана отличен от феноменов читта. Всё кошерно, Lungrig.

----------


## AlexТ

> тут получается так: одни представители тхеравады утверждают, что нирвана относится к классу феноменов сознания(на http://www.dhamma.ru, цитату откуда привел выше), а другие - к их числу Вы относитесь - утверждают, что нирвана не относится к классу феноменов сознания.


Ниббана считается "объектом" ума, но не само сознание или ум (_читта_).  Ниббана не источник ума.

----------


## Германн

> а пустота от самобытия - это дхарма? если да, то получается, что дхарма паринирвана познает другую дхарму


Пустота точно не дхарма. Это сущностное состояние всех дхарм. Если говорить о паринирване таким образом, что есть познание, и есть его объект, объектом будет пустота. (В этом смысле, в тибетском буддизме можно найти слова о Ясном Свете, постигающем пустоту; или о Джнянакае (познающем аспекте Дхармакаи) и Свабхавикае (пустотном аспекте Дхармакаи). Но поскольку речь о Тхераваде, нужно говорить о дхамме Ниббана. Она как будто и познание, и объект (как вариант: "бескачественное сознание", пання аниддассана, в понимании Тханиссаро Бхикку и лесной тайской традиции). Но в Тхераваде дхамму Ниббана, скорей, не принято анализировать. Корректней всего воздержаться от суждений.

----------

Lungrig (15.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ниббана считается "объектом" ума, но не само сознание или ум (_читта_).  Ниббана не источник ума.


Ниббана -- не источник ума. А ум -- не источник Ниббаны.
Итого получаем: ум -- сам по себе, Ниббана -- сама себе. %)

А мне почему-то всегда казалось, что Ниббана -- это полная и окончательная зачистка ума от всего и всякого мусора...

----------


## Lungrig

> Феномен нирвана отличен от феноменов читта. Всё кошерно, Lungrig.


да, кошерно. ибо и читта и нирвана - суть феномены сознания. явления одного класса.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Татхагата познал путь до конца (конец париниббана), Путь ведёт к постижению, а не к пресечению любого постижения.


Всё-таки, цель 8БП для Тхеравады (и не только)--дуккханиродха, а не _постижение_.
(Постижение не считается страданием?)




> Иначе Будда ничем не отличается от брахманов из "Сутты познания трёх вед".
> 
> *Иначе Татхагата (= знающий Путь), оказывается смертен.*


Откуда ж мы можем знать, смертен или бессмертен Неописуемый Татхагата, Знаток Пути, Уттама-пуруша?
Это вон брахманы всякие гуторили, что--бессмертен.

----------


## Германн

> ой! это уже 1400 постов почти... А ведь я еще на пятой странице говорил, что полное небытие возможно и никто не стал мне возражать...
> Похоже, все, кто был в этой теме - монъяке!


На правах натурального моньяко я Вам возражу, если хотите. Полное небытие невозможно. Потому что если оно есть, то наряду с полным небытием есть истинность. Истинность того, что: "полное небытие". А это уже не полное небытие, есть ещё кое-что. Аналогично, можно опровергнуть взгляд на Бога как на единственную первопричину. Потому что наряду с Богом есть истинность такой ситуации, что Бог есть, не тождественная самому Богу. Ситуация "мир есть, а Бога нет" тоже может быть истинной.

С такой категорией, как "истинность" не поспоришь (категория - то, без чего никак не обойтись). А без Бога-первопричины, без полного небытия можно обойтись. В целом, основой для любого онтологического отрицания служит какая-то категория. Например, с опорой на категорию "свобода воли" опровергается бытие Бога-Творца: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506852

Для отрицания самосущей Ниббаны, существующей отдельно от Архата после смерти, тоже нужна категория, признаваемая двумя спорящими сторонами. "Достоверное знание" - как раз такая категория. (Никто не будет спорить с тем, что Будда знает достоверно все аспекты своего Учения.) Это о методе категорического отрицания, с помощью которого достигается отрицание полного небытия, и не только.

----------


## Германн

Денис, Татхагата в первой же проповеди заявил, что его Путь ведёт к постижению. А "Сутта о познании трёх Вед" уточняет вопрос: если не знать конец пути включительно, это не знание пути (на примере брахманов и Брахмы). В другой Сутте, Татхагата отверг утверждение, что Татхагата смертен. Утверждение не о Ниббане, именно о Татхагате.

----------


## Германн

Сергей, ну я не жду, конечно, что Вы хлопнете себя ладонью по лбу и воскликните: "О, как я ошибался!" Точно так же, как опровержение бытия Божьего через свободу воли не сделает из христианина буддиста. Все мы живые люди, и у каждого свой характер, вкусы, пристрастия, потребности. Если больше нечего сказать по существу, мы можем завершить дружескую беседу, и перейти к чаепитию  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> На правах натурального моньяко я Вам возражу, если хотите. Полное небытие невозможно. Потому что если оно есть, то наряду с полным небытием есть истинность.


Полное небытие это не что-то. Поэтому не нуждается в причинах. Нечему быть. 

Бытие нуждается в причинах. И это надо доказать. Особенно вечный опыт. Без органов чувств и объектов орган чувств опыт быть не может.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Для отрицания самосущей Ниббаны, существующей отдельно от Архата после смерти, тоже нужна категория, признаваемая двумя спорящими сторонами. "Достоверное знание" - как раз такая категория. (Никто не будет спорить с тем, что Будда знает достоверно все аспекты своего Учения.) Это о методе категорического отрицания, с помощью которого достигается отрицание полного небытия, и не только.


Ниббана – необусловленная, беспричинная дхамма (асанкхата дхамма). Отказывая ей в самосущности, Вы отрицаете её необусловленность - это раз. А во-вторых: если Ниббана у Вас это всего лишь некий опыт, а не "истина или реальность, которую мудрые познали на собственном опыте", то как она может быть познана? Топор разрубающий самого себя? )




> ниббана видна уже в этой самой жизни, доступная к познанию уже сейчас, приглашающая войти и увидеть, привлекающая и постижимая мудрецами»

----------


## Lungrig

да, Герман, если нирвана это необусловленная дхарма, то в каком значении вы это понимаете? наши петербургские тхеравадины на БФ интерпретируют это так, что раз это необусловленная дхарма, то не может быть изменений от момента к моменту(поскольку изменение - это обусловленность предыдущим моментом). а одно из свойств познавательной активности(опыта) - это как раз изменение от момента к моменту.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, Татхагата в первой же проповеди заявил, что его Путь ведёт к постижению.


К постижению _для чего-то_, а не просто так.
(Индийцы стремились к знанию, чтобы просто знать побольше, а то вдруг чего-то не знаешь?)




> А "Сутта о познании трёх Вед" уточняет вопрос: если не знать конец пути включительно, это не знание пути (на примере брахманов и Брахмы).


Конец пути (а именно: когда нельзя сказать, что вот архат такой-то всё следует и следует 8БП)--это когда архат помирает, париниббанится.
Сие событие в своём случае Будда Шакьямуни даже предсказал за три месяца.




> В другой Сутте, Татхагата отверг утверждение, что Татхагата смертен. Утверждение не о Ниббане, именно о Татхагате.


Если излагать без ошибок :|, то Будда говорил про все четыре альтернативы, что ни одной из них он не учит.
Cula-Malunkyovada

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если излагать без ошибок :|, то Будда говорил про все четыре альтернативы, что ни одной из них он не учит.
> Cula-Malunkyovada


А также он не учит _выходу за рамки_ этих вариантов:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

«Очень хорошо, Анурадха. Очень хорошо. Как прежде, так и сейчас, я объясняю только страдание и прекращение страдания».

----------


## Германн

> Ниббана -- не источник ума. А ум -- не источник Ниббаны.
> Итого получаем: ум -- сам по себе, Ниббана -- сама себе. %)


Сначала опыт сансары. Потом опыт прижизненной ниббаны. Потом опыт париниббаны. 
Ниббана и скандхи не сами по себе, они представлены разными типами опыта (дхамм). Татхагата их познал.

----------


## Германн

> да, Герман, если нирвана это необусловленная дхарма, то в каком значении вы это понимаете? наши петербургские тхеравадины на БФ интерпретируют это так, что раз это необусловленная дхарма, то не может быть изменений от момента к моменту(поскольку изменение - это обусловленность предыдущим моментом). а одно из свойств познавательной активности(опыта) - это как раз изменение от момента к моменту.


В Рамках Тхеравады, достаточно только того, что дхамма это дхамма (единица опыта, тип знания). Ниббана опыт отсутствия тяготы, опыт без скандх. Содержательно, можно его не описывать (и не нужно описывать). В тибетских школах, может иногда затрагиваться этот вопрос. Но мы выйдем далеко за рамки дискуссии о смертности Татхагаты, если будем обсуждать движение, активность Джнянакаи.
В любом случае, это не конструирование, не кармическая причинность, не скандхи. Различий в этом пункте с Тхеравадой нет.

----------

Lungrig (16.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Если излагать без ошибок :|, то Будда говорил про все четыре альтернативы, что ни одной из них он не учит.
> Cula-Malunkyovada


Чатушкоти и альтернатива здесь не утверждаются. Неловко повторять свой тезис в третий раз, но: 

Нельзя сказать, что: 
- Татхагата существует после смерти.
- Татхагата не существует после смерти [именно это логически получается у Cергея Чернявского, Zom, AlexT].
- Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти.
- Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти.
- Татхагату после смерти можно описать как-то иначе.

Нельзя сказать, что: 
- Татхагата это знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагата это не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагата и знание/опыт, и не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагата ни знание/опыт, ни не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагату, знающего в опыте саму париниббану, можно описать как-то иначе.

Заметьте, если Татхагата не смертен, и оппоненты обосновывают это постоянством Ниббаны (у них отличной от Архата после смерти) - во первых, это противоречиво (исключающая знание/опыт Ниббана одно, Татхагата другое), во вторых утверждение о том, что Татхагата после смерти не существует. 
И абсурдное, и противоречащее Сутте утверждение. 

Что касается достоверного знания/опыта,  можно сказать, что:
- Есть прямой опыт париниббаны = есть достоверное знание париниббаны.

И где здесь 4 утверждения и их альтернатива? 
Речь о конкретном прямом опыте (о достоверном знании париниббаны), а не о Татхагате (достоверно знающем всё вообще).

Нельзя сказать, что: 
- Татхагата это знание/опыт самой париниббаны.

Я бы назвал это непребывающей нирваной Будды, но мы должны оставаться в рамках воззрения Тхеравады.

----------

Lungrig (16.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Возвращаясь к объяснениям Ассаджи:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post49021

Вопрос: 

"Если сансару и ниббану ничего не объединяет, разве не получается так, что ниббана где-то там, пребывает сама по себе - а здесь, вне всякой связи с изолированной от всего ниббаной, происходит простое уничтожение практика? 

Ответ Ассаджи: 

"Шутите  :Smilie:  
Вот когда, например, нога поднимается из лужи - она не уничтожается в луже, хотя в луже её больше нет. В принципе при необходимости она может снова побывать в луже, но как правило, она туда не попадает, и ничем не привязана к луже. Больше того, прекращается её бывание в смысле передвижений в луже. Буддийский путь - пять деконструкции, путь к большей свободе выбора."

----------

Lungrig (16.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Полное небытие это не что-то. Поэтому не нуждается в причинах.


В причинах не нуждается. Нуждается в истинности. Другая ситуация, "что-то проявляется", тоже может быть истинной: истинность - не то же самое, что небытие. Если же небытие не истинно, то его нет. Выходит, что полное небытие невозможно: кроме небытия, обнаруживается ещё его истинность, не тождественная небытию, что уже не полное небытие. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post507305
С буддийской точки зрения, такому "полному небытию" соответствует бесформенная дхьяна "Ничто".

Татхагата не смертен. 
Татхагату не постигает полное небытие после смерти.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm




> Бытие нуждается в причинах. И это надо доказать. Особенно вечный опыт. Без органов чувств и объектов орган чувств опыт быть не может.


Конечно, не может: потому что Вы говорите конкретно об опыте мира конструктов. Это не единственно возможный опыт, не единственно возможный тип дхамм. Не-непостоянный опыт Ниббаны вне законов кармического конструирования, к которым (и только к которым) Вы отсылаете.

СМ 56.11 "Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет." http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm

Если бы париниббана была отсутствием любого знания и опыта, как таковая она оказалась бы непостижимой, и Татхагата не знал бы Путь до конца.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что касается достоверного знания/опыта,  можно сказать, что:
> - Есть прямой опыт париниббаны = есть достоверное знание париниббаны.
> 
> И где здесь 4 утверждения и их альтернатива?


Не здесь. Напомнил на всякий случай сутрическую формулировку из-за этого:



> Татхагата познал путь до конца (конец париниббана), Путь ведёт к постижению, а не к пресечению любого постижения. Иначе Будда ничем не отличается от брахманов из "Сутты познания трёх вед". 
> 
> *Иначе Татхагата (= знающий Путь), оказывается смертен.*


Татхагату какого-то мы достоверно не знаем и не можем описать. И о тщете этого занятия--в ряде сутт.
Зато описание некоего Шакьямуни у нас есть, в описание входит то, что он умер. Раз умер, значит смертен.
Так или не так?

----------


## Германн

> Татхагату какого-то мы достоверно не знаем и не можем описать. И о тщете этого занятия--в ряде сутт.
> Зато описание некоего Шакьямуни у нас есть, в описание входит то, что он умер. Раз умер, значит смертен.
> Так или не так?


Вы же понимаете, что слово "смертен" означает прекращение для Татхагаты любого знания / опыта после смерти?
Татхагата в Тхераваде умер и оставил тело. Но это не небытие Татхагаты: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Есть знание сансары. Есть знание прижизненной ниббаны. Есть знание париниббаны. (На всё это есть дхаммы в Абхидхамме.)
Дхамма Ниббана адресует к достоверному знанию (прямому опыту) не только состояния прижизненной ниббаны, но и париниббаны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> - Татхагата не существует после смерти [именно это логически получается у Cергея Чернявского, Zom, AlexT].


Евгений, т.е. Германн, ) покажите мне эту логику. Чтобы говорить о смертности/бессмертности Татхагаты, Вы должны обозначить то, что называете Татхагатой. Если этого сделать не удаётся (как это показывет Будда, говоря, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас), следоваетльно нет никаких оснований говорить про его существование/несуществование после смерти.  Я не считаю, Татхагатой  скандхи,  что-либо помимо них,  опыт Ниббаны, или что-либо другое. Так откуда у Вас подобные "логические" выводы, что Татхагата не существует после смерти? )

Что прекращается, так это взаимообусловленное возникновение, навязчивое становление, взаимное порождение сознания и нама-рупы, жесткая связь внешних и внутренних сфер восприятия.
Во взаимообусловленном возникновении появляется свобода выбора - продолжать его и нет. Это выход за рамки сансары, ни бытие, ни небытие.




> Я бы назвал это непребывающей нирваной Будды, но мы должны оставаться в рамках воззрения Тхеравады.


Лучше бы Вам оставаться в рамках Ньингма и не рассуждать о традиции, с которой плохо пока знакомы. Очевидно, что у Вас винегрет из  различных школ. )




> Если бы париниббана была отсутствием любого знания и опыта, как таковая она оказалась бы непостижимой, и Татхагата не знал бы Путь до конца.


Вам тут уже говорили, что дхаммы "ниббана без остатка" нет. Этот термин применяется к уходу Будды в Париниббану. Есть одна дхамма - "знание прекращения". Пробуждение это достижение знания, что "становление прекращено, новых рождений больше не будет". Тут ещё можно говорить о бескачественном сознании" (винняна анидассана) и что  Нибанна - это процесс восприятие нибанна-элемента сознанием архата. Сознание ниббаны называется сознанием "без поверхности" (анидассанам), потому что оно нигде не приземляется. Именно поэтому существует возможность рассказать о Ниббане. Но с распадом тела, когда пять совокупностей завершают своё функционирование в момент париниббаны, то прекращаются и любые обозначения. Объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. 
  Таким образом, видение ниббаны обусловлено прекращением всех остальных дхамм, но сама она не обусловлена их прекращением. Поэтому по отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: "Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден". А Ниббану называет нерожденным, необусловленным.

----------


## Германн

Согласно Ассаджи:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post48821
 "Ниббана - опыт. Кхандхи тоже."

http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
 "Ниббана. Единственная дхамма, не отягощенная страданием и не являющаяся непостоянной."

__
 Ниббана - это опыт, не являющийся непостоянным.
 После достижения париниббаны опыт (как таковой: не опыт кхандх) не пресекается.

В Тхераваде есть подход, который демонстрирует Ассаджи:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post49132
"Послушайте, откуда вообще эта идея про небытие? Что прекращается, так это взаимообусловленное возникновение, навязчивое становление, взаимное порождение сознания и нама-рупы, жетская связь внешних и внутренних сфер восприятия. Во взаимообусловленном возникновении появляется свобода выбора - продолжать его и нет. Это выход за рамки сансары, ни бытие, ни небытие. Вот когда кто-то выходит из комнаты, где Вы находитесь, он что, уничтожается в этой комнате?"

Иной подход, нежели у Сергея Чернявского, Zom, AlexT.
Подход Ассаджи выдерживает критику.

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы говорить о смертности/бессмертности Татхагаты, Вы должны обозначить то, что называете Татхагатой. Если этого сделать не удаётся (как это показывет Будда, говоря, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас), следоваетльно нет никаких оснований говорить про его существование/несуществование после смерти.  Я не считаю, Татхагатой  скандхи,  что-либо помимо них,  опыт Ниббаны, или что-либо другое. Так откуда у Вас подобные "логические" выводы, что Татхагата не существует после смерти? )


Есть принципиальная разница между "неописуемостью" и "отсутствием любого знания и опыта". Последнее - очень чёткое и недвусмысленное описание, соответствующее тотальной смерти, полному небытию Татхагаты. Татхагата - тот, кто достоверно знает путь до конца. Тот, кто достоверно знает путь до конца, неописуем. А знание имеет свои характеристики (основу для выделения дхамм). Есть все основания утверждать знание / опыт париниббаны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Согласно Ассаджи:
> 
> "Ниббана - опыт. Кхандхи тоже."


Привидите цитату, кто здесь говорит о том, что Ниббана не может быть рассмотрена как опыт прекращения дуккха? Только не нужно Ваших "логических" выводов из слов собеседников. Привидите прямую цитату.




> Ниббана - это опыт, не являющийся непостоянным.


Привидите цитату, кто разделяет это Ваше мнение о том, что Ниббана - это только опыт, а не действительность как она есть, которую мудрые познали на собственном опыте.




> После достижения париниббаны опыт (как таковой: не опыт кхандх) не пресекается.
> 
> В Тхераваде есть подход, который демонстрирует Ассаджи:
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ll=1#post49132
> "Послушайте, откуда вообще эта идея про небытие? Что прекращается, так это взаимообусловленное возникновение, навязчивое становление, взаимное порождение сознания и нама-рупы, жетская связь внешних и внутренних сфер восприятия. Во взаимообусловленном возникновении появляется свобода выбора - продолжать его и нет. Это выход за рамки сансары, ни бытие, ни небытие. Вот когда кто-то выходит из комнаты, где Вы находитесь, он что, уничтожается в этой комнате?"
> 
> Иной подход, нежели у Сергея Чернявского, Zom, AlexT.
> Подход Ассаджи выдерживает критику.


Привидите цитату на высказывание того же Ассаджи, где он говорил бы, что париниббана - это дхамма, а не термин применяемый к "уходу" Будды.

_____________

А пока все Ваши высказывания в этой теме беспочвенны и односторонни.

----------


## Германн

> Вам тут уже говорили, что дхаммы "ниббана без остатка" нет. Этот термин применяется к уходу Будды в Париниббану.


Общеизвестно, что дхамма Ниббана в Тхераваде отвечает и за достоверное знание прижизненной Ниббаны, и за достоверное знание париниббаны. Что возможно лишь тогда, когда оба состояния объединяет один и тот же прямой опыт. Иначе достоверно, прямо познаётся прижизненная Ниббана, как свобода от клеш, как прекращение нового  конструирования - а париниббана остаётся умственным конструктом (предположительным, напрямую не проверяемым). Об этом говорилось уже много раз, но мне не сложно повторить ещё раз.  




> Есть одна дхамма - "знание прекращения".


Которое должно быть достоверным, а не предположительным, наподобие рассуждения: "я ничего не помню: наверное, у меня не было в этот момент никакого знания и опыта; наверное, и после смерти ждёт точно такое же ничто". Достоверным знание прекращения может быть только изнутри этого состояния - постигаемого напрямую. Уже приводился пример со сновидениями, которые человек не помнит после пробуждения - хотя приборы регистрировали фазу быстрого сна. Проснувшись, человек говорит: "мне ничего не снилось" - опираясь на косвенный опыт отсутствия воспоминаний, и на свою интерпретацию. Это пример косвенного, непрямого знания. Очевидно, что всё, касающееся самой париниббаны, а не представлений о ней, должно быть иным знанием. Прямым опытом, достоверным знанием соответствующего состояния. 




> Пробуждение это достижение знания, что "становление прекращено, новых рождений больше не будет".


Достоверного знания. А достоверность знания коренится в прямом опыте. Иначе будут лишь гадания о том, что вне опыта: за границами возможностей достоверного знания. 




> Тут ещё можно говорить о бескачественном сознании" (винняна анидассана) и что  Нибанна - это процесс восприятие нибанна-элемента сознанием архата.


Да, есть такая версия. Читал по ссылке на форуме Ассаджи. Если не переводить дхату как "элемент", подобно субстанциональным таттвам санкхьи или элементами из таблицы Менделеева (дхату это "сфера" или "мир") - я согласен, что это можно интерпретировать как описание прижизненного опыта. 




> Сознание ниббаны называется сознанием "без поверхности" (анидассанам), потому что оно нигде не приземляется. Именно поэтому существует возможность рассказать о Ниббане. Но с распадом тела, когда пять совокупностей завершают своё функционирование в момент париниббаны, то прекращаются и любые обозначения. Объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое.


Ну так и не усложняйте. Что ж Вы позитивно утверждаете, что для Татхагаты не остаётся никакого опыта и знания после париниббаны? Татхагата после смерти неописуем, а не описывается как тот, чей опыт прекратился вместе с совокупностями - или как сущая самостоятельно, отдельно от Татхагаты, Архата (что подмена тезиса!) Ниббана. Татхагату нельзя описать как того, для кого со смертью прекращается всякое знание - и (тем более!) как нечто отдельное от Татхагаты.




> Таким образом, видение ниббаны обусловлено прекращением всех остальных дхамм, но сама она не обусловлена их прекращением. Поэтому по отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: "Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден". А Ниббану называет нерожденным, необусловленным.


В прижизненной ниббане присутствует рождённое знание. Есть нерождённое знание ниродхи и париниббаны.

----------


## Германн

> Привидите цитату, кто здесь говорит о том, что Ниббана не может быть рассмотрена как опыт прекращения дуккха? Только не нужно Ваших "логических" выводов из слов собеседников. Привидите прямую цитату.


Ниббана в Тхераваде отвечает за достоверное знание не только состояния прижизненной ниродхи, но и париниббаны. Не согласны? Если Вы не согласны с тем, что Татхагата достоверно знал, что такое париниббана, можете декларировать это прямо сейчас. А достоверность знания с необходимостью потребует прямого опыта. Но париниббана - отсутствие скандх. Вам придётся объяснить достоверное знание париниббаны неконструируемой дхаммой Ниббана. Иначе Татхагата не будет знать Путь до конца, а Путь будет вести не к постижению, а к предполагаемому пресечению всякого постижения.




> Привидите цитату, кто разделяет это Ваше мнение о том, что Ниббана - это только опыт, а не действительность как она есть, которую мудрые познали на собственном опыте.


У меня нет такого мнения. Я утверждаю только то, что Ниббана - это прямой опыт, включающий непосредственный опыт состояния париниббаны. Остальное не относится к теме дискуссии.




> Привидите цитату на высказывание того же Ассаджи, где он говорил бы, что париниббана - это дхамма, а не термин применяемый к "уходу" Будды.


Париниббана не обязана быть дхаммой, как в вайбхашике. Это то, что входит в объём определения тхеравадинской дхаммы "Ниббана". 
Ниббана означает достоверное знание не только прижизненного состояния ниродхи, но и париниббаны. Ниббана означает достоверное знание париниббаны.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы же понимаете, что слово "смертен" означает прекращение для Татхагаты любого знания / опыта после смерти?


Германн, а на кой нам это слово, Татхагата, раз оно вызывает такую путаницу?




> Татхагата в Тхераваде умер и оставил тело. Но это не небытие Татхагаты: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Я не понимаю, зачем Вы даёте эту ссылку. Процитируете что-то конкретное?
Я не понимаю, кто/что у Вас там может оставить тело, после смерти архата. Не можете определить--не следует говорить.
Что смерть архата не небытие Татхагаты, равно как это и не чайник Рассела,--согласен.




> Есть знание сансары. Есть знание прижизненной ниббаны. Есть знание париниббаны. (На всё это есть дхаммы в Абхидхамме.)
> Дхамма Ниббана адресует к достоверному знанию (прямому опыту) не только состояния прижизненной ниббаны, но и париниббаны.


Париниббана--это не событие "смерть архата"? Обоснуете, что это именно _состояние_?
Вот Мара упрашивает:



> Parinibbātudāni, bhante, bhagavā, parinibbātu sugato, parinibbānakālodāni, bhante, bhagavato.


В ответ Будда говорит, что это событие будет иметь место спустя три месяца.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Нет путаницы в слове Татхагата. Оно обозначает того, кто достоверно знает Путь до конца, но чьё состояние принципиально неописуемо. Соотвественно, смерть Татхагаты не может исчерпывающе описать париниббану (мол умер, и это всё, конец всякому знанию для Татхагаты). Оппоненты придерживаются такого описания. Я избегаю описывать Татхагату, и веду речь исключительно о достоверном знании: о прямом опыте. Есть опыт сансары. Есть опыт прижизненной ниббаны. Есть опыт прижизненной ниродхи. Есть опыт париниббаны, содержательно совпадающий с опытом ниродхи. Дхамма Ниббана означает как достоверное знание прижизненной ниродхи, так и достоверное знание (= прямой опыт) париниббаны. Иначе Татхагата не знает Путь до конца - а Путь ведёт не к постижению [Ниббаны], а к теоретически предполагаемому пресечению всякого знания после смерти Архата. (Такими теоретиками были брахманы из "Сутты о познании трёх Вед", не знавшие достоверно, напрямую, к чему ведёт их путь.)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагата - тот, кто достоверно знает путь до конца. Тот, кто достоверно знает путь до конца, неописуем. А знание имеет свои характеристики (основу для выделения дхамм). Есть все основания утверждать знание / опыт париниббаны.


Таким образом, у Вас есть Татхагата и есть некое знание, которое ему принадлежит? Эко Вы затеоретизировались! ))




> Общеизвестно, что дхамма Ниббана в Тхераваде отвечает и за достоверное знание прижизненной Ниббаны, и за достоверное знание париниббаны. Что возможно лишь тогда, когда оба состояния объединяет один и тот же прямой опыт.


Да.




> Которое должно быть достоверным, а не предположительным, наподобие рассуждения: "я ничего не помню: наверное, у меня не было в этот момент никакого знания и опыта; наверное, и после смерти ждёт точно такое же ничто". Достоверным знание прекращения может быть только изнутри этого состояния - постигаемого напрямую. Уже приводился пример со сновидениями, которые человек не помнит после пробуждения - хотя приборы регистрировали фазу быстрого сна. Проснувшись, человек говорит: "мне ничего не снилось" - опираясь на косвенный опыт отсутствия воспоминаний, и на свою интерпретацию. Это пример косвенного, непрямого знания. Очевидно, что всё, касающееся самой париниббаны, а не представлений о ней, должно быть иным знанием. Прямым опытом, достоверным знанием соответствующего состояния.


 Будда мог входить и выходить из Ниродха-самапатти? Мог. Он знал почему и как это происходит? Знал. Таким образом, знание Ниббаны является достоверным, а не предположением. Она называется дхаммой, а в общем смысле под этим словом можно понимать просто "феномен". Этот феномен можно постигать двояко - либо направив на него ум (и тогда ниббана будет объектом ума), либо "пережить его непосредственно", благодаря медитативному состоянию ниродхи - т.е. полного прекращения сознания и телесности (в этом случае ума, который постигает ниббану, попросту нет). В суттах приводится и тот случай, и другой. Судя по всему, последний (ниродха) - это "состояние архата после смерти", неописуемое. А первое (познание ниббаны умом напрямую) - это получение прямого знания качеств ниббаны (это предельно-абсолютный покой, вечное, неизменное и т.д.).

Также стоит отметить, что многочисленных людей по-правильному объяснённая ниббана как угасание всех феноменов, т.е. это "то", когда нет никаких феноменов вообще, пугает. Но, опять-таки, эта боязнь - признак отсутствия мудрости и наличия чрезмерной привязнности к существованию и самобытию.

"И он слышит как Татхагата или ученик Татхагаты обучает Дхамме ради уничтожения всех воззрений о "я", решимостей, пристрастий, тенденций и одержимостей; ради прекращения всех формаций; ради оставления всех приобретений; ради окончания жажды; ради бесстрастия, прекращения, Ниббаны. Мысль приходит к нему: "Так выходит, что я буду уничтожен! Так выходит, что я исчезну! Так выходит, что я перестану существовать!" Он горюет и мучается, плачет, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим."




> Ну так и не усложняйте. Что ж Вы позитивно утверждаете, что для Татхагаты не остаётся никакого опыта и знания после париниббаны?


Это утверждение приписываете мне Вы. Я же говорю, что после париниббаны говорить о чём-либо не представляется возможным. Это становится понятным, когда не утверждается что либо относящееся к Татхагате или принадлежащее ему даже при жизни.




> В прижизненной ниббане присутствует рождённое знание. Есть нерождённое знание ниродхи и париниббаны.


Есть нерожденное- Ниббана, и есть её постижение - Пробуждение. Что ещё за "нерожденное знание" париниббаны? )) Это ведь означает ни что иное, как то, что такое знание не возникает, что оно есть всегда. У Вас оно есть?  :Smilie:

----------

Федор Ф (16.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сообщение от Сергей Чернявский
> 
> 
>  Привидите цитату на высказывание того же Ассаджи, где он говорил бы, что париниббана - это дхамма, а не термин применяемый к "уходу" Будды.
> 
> 
> Париниббана не обязана быть дхаммой, как в вайбхашике. Это то, что входит в объём определения тхеравадинской дхаммы "Ниббана". 
>  Ниббана означает достоверное знание не только прижизненного состояния ниродхи, но и париниббаны. Ниббана означает достоверное знание париниббаны.


Ок. Таким образом, всё, что Вы тут говорите- сугубо ваше имхо. Может не стоит тогда ссылаться на высказывания других людей, интерпретируя их на свой лад?

----------

Ассаджи (31.10.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> "Послушайте, откуда вообще эта идея про небытие? Что прекращается, так это...


То есть здесь предполагается, что что-то прекращается, а что-то нет. В суттах же ясно сказано, о прекращении всего. 




> Это выход за рамки сансары, ни бытие, ни небытие.


Но в этой цитате описано-то как раз бытие. Хотя об Архатах в суттах говорится, что они вырвали всякое бытие с корнем. Чтобы то же говорилось о небытии- не припомню, не встречал в Каноне.




> Вот когда кто-то выходит из комнаты, где Вы находитесь, он что, уничтожается в этой комнате?"


Или остается вечно пребывать во вне?
С комнатой еще нужно разобраться - что она из себя представляет и где ее пределы. А то, может статься, что этот некто вовсе из комнаты и не вышел, а притаился за шкафом.
А последнюю смерть и Архату и Будде в этой комнате приходится пережить. Они не бессмертны. Иначе бы Будда перед смертью успокоил скорбящих, намекнул бы как-то, что он не совсем исчезнет. Но нет. Он сказал:" не говорил ли я вам, что все рожденное умирает"

----------


## Германн

Общеизвестно, что дхамма Ниббана в Тхераваде отвечает и за достоверное знание прижизненной Ниббаны, и за достоверное знание париниббаны. Что возможно лишь тогда, когда оба состояния объединяет один и тот же прямой опыт.




> Да.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> То есть здесь предполагается, что что-то прекращается, а что-то нет. В суттах же ясно сказано, о прекращении всего.


Нет, скорее всего там имеется ввиду то, что нет ничего что прекращалось бы, кроме взаимозависимого становления тех самых пяти безличных совокупностей. Германн же утверждает нечто помио этого "Всего", поэтому и кружится вокруг бытия/небытия. )

----------

Федор Ф (16.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Будда мог входить и выходить из Ниродха-самапатти? Мог. Он знал почему и как это происходит? Знал. Таким образом, знание Ниббаны является достоверным, а не предположением. Она называется дхаммой, а в общем смысле под этим словом можно понимать просто "феномен". Этот феномен можно постигать двояко - либо направив на него ум (и тогда ниббана будет объектом ума), либо "пережить его непосредственно", благодаря медитативному состоянию ниродхи - т.е. полного прекращения сознания и телесности (в этом случае ума, который постигает ниббану, попросту нет). В суттах приводится и тот случай, и другой. Судя по всему, последний (ниродха) - это "состояние архата после смерти", неописуемое. А первое (познание ниббаны умом напрямую) - это получение прямого знания качеств ниббаны (это предельно-абсолютный покой, вечное, неизменное и т.д.).


Отсюда очевидно, что дхамма Ниббана - будучи асанскрита - отвечает не за опыт направления санскрита ума на Ниббану, а за опыт ниродха-самапатти. Чтоб быть достоверным, этот опыт должен быть прямым, непосредственным, а не оказываться продуктом ума на выходе из бессознательного состояния, как простого обрыва ума. Простой обрыв ума умственно постигается через не-обрыв - через функционирование самого ума - косвенно. А потому недостоверно. 

Значит, есть прямой опыт обрыва ума. И не всякий опыт подразумевает ум. Прямой опыт обрыва ума тождествен опыту париниббаны. Татхагата достоверно знает не только прижизненную ниродху, но и ниродху после смерти: имеет достоверное знание париниббаны при жизни.

----------


## Германн

> Нет, скорее всего там имеется ввиду то, что нет ничего что прекращалось бы, кроме взаимозависимого становления тех самых пяти безличных совокупностей.


Ниббана действительно не прекращается.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Герман, ничего не значит. Именно по причине привязанности ума к подобным изобретениям и не стоит обсуждать цитаты своими словами. Поэтому Будда учил только прекращению страдания и не одобрял теоретизирование в отношении нирваны. Как ни скажете - всегда ошибетесь. Само слово опыт, само слово знание Вы применяете обусловленно и концептуально. Даже если говорите про необусловленный опыт и внеконцептуальное знание Вы не выходите за пределы концепций и представлений. Как ни старайтесь, все равно ошибаетесь. Нельзя представить что-то лежащее вне представлений. Нельзя выход за пределы жизни и смерти представить как смерть или не смерть.

----------


## Федор Ф

В сансаре небытие невозможно, потому что сансара - это и есть бытие, вечное становление. Смерть - не уничтожение, а только двери в новое рождение. Бытие прекращает только Париниббана. Ниббана - достижение того состояния, которое необходимо пережить и укрепить, чтобы после смерти не возобновлялось никакое рождение и бытие. Это окончательное прекращение сансары=бытия и есть Париниббана. Другого пути прекратить бытие *не существует*. Если же мы хотим сохранить все же какое-то не небытие - то это все та же сансара. Даже сфера Ничто - сансара, так что это за не небытие? Вот и все, что нужно понять. Что здесь заморачиваться.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Значит, есть прямой опыт обрыва ума. И не всякий опыт подразумевает ум


Вот и получается, что у вас есть некий "опыт", отдельный от ума. ) "Обрыв ума" в ниродха-самапати - это и есть опыт, о котором можно сказать после "выхода" из ниродхи.  Но тут хитрость в том, что нам кажется, будто бы есть какой-то монах, который ВОШЕЛ в состояние прекращения (ниродхи). Но на самом деле нет никого кто входит, это языковая путаница - на деле есть просто прекращение "feeling states", с остаточным живым телом. Поскольку тело ещё живо, то нельзя сказать что связка нама-рупа полностью прекратилась (как в случае париниббаны), а потому и сознание даже будучи "убраным" на какое-то время, вскоре появляется вновь на основе живой рупы. 
В Камабху сутте говорится, что «Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, то его ум склоняется к уединению, устремляется к уединению, направляется к уединению». Согласно Комментарию, "уединение" в данном контексте означает ниббану. После выхода из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, получив контакт с пустотностью / беспредметностью / ненаправленностью, ум естественным образом склоняется к прямому переживанию ниббаны.

----------

Won Soeng (16.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> "Обрыв ума" в ниродха-самапати - это и есть опыт, о котором можно сказать после "выхода" из ниродхи.


Понятна позиция Тхеравады о том, что сказать о ниродхе можно только после выхода из неё. Но сама ниродха прямой опыт, а не обыв любого опыта. 
Иначе любой опыт ниродхи будет косвенным (недостоверным!) опытом не-ниродхи: опытом не обрыва ума, а рассуждающего об обрыве ума.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понятна позиция Тхеравады о том, что сказать о ниродхе можно только после выхода из неё. Но сама ниродха опыт, а не обыв любого опыта. Иначе любой опыт ниродхи будет косвенным, опытом не-ниродхи: опытом не обрыва ума, а рассуждающего ума.


Германн, это пример того, как логика пасует перед невообразимым. Вы привязаны к опыту, привязаны к знанию. Для Вас знание и опыт милы, очаровательны и желанны.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Если же мы хотим сохранить все же какое-то не небытие - то это все та же сансара. Даже сфера Ничто - сансара


Это только часть пазла.
Если мы хотим прекратить всякое бытие, то это тоже самсара. Ровно до тех пор, пока у нас сохраняется ментальный образ некоего небытия (прекращения бытия).
Только того, когда мы сможем себе честно сказать, что я не знаю, что такое небытие, что такое прекращение бытия, и даже, более того, честно себе сказать, любое возможное представление небытия - это самсара, то только тогда мы сможем практиковать Путь, а не находится в ожидании некоего результата.

Желание обрести небытие также вредно, как и желание обрести некую форму бытия, пока это желание коренится на ментальном представлении о таком небытии, или о такой форме бытия.

----------

Won Soeng (16.09.2012), Дмитрий С (16.09.2012), Сергей Ч (16.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниббана действительно не прекращается.


Конечно не прекращается, ибо Ниббана не появляется однажды, не рождена, она есть всегда, в отличии от её опыта. Когда появляется такой опыт - цель достигнута, сделано то, что должно быть сделано, не осталось ничего не сделанного. После смерти не будет больше новых рождений.
Сутту о плоте помните? Что он должен быть оставлен после переправы. По Вашему "прекращение" должно "знаться" бесконечно джае после Париниббаны? 

_"О бхиккху! Даже этот взгляд, что так чист и так ясен, если вы цепляетесь за него, если лелеете его, если дорожите им, если вы привязаны к нему, тогда вы не понимаете, что учение подобно плоту, который нужен для преодоления, а не для цепляния за него"._

----------

Won Soeng (16.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Вот и получается, что у вас есть некий "опыт", отдельный от ума. ) "Обрыв ума" в ниродха-самапати - это и есть опыт, о котором можно сказать после "выхода" из ниродхи.


Будда критиковал тех, кто искал сферу прекращения элементов.
Он говорил, что неправильно спрашивать о том, где прекращаются элементы. Правильно говорить, что есть сфера, где нет основания для элементов, но не их прекращения.
Отсутствие основания есть неспособность выделить элемент, сказав, что вот это, например, - элемент земли.
Во всех остальных сферах такая способность есть.

----------


## Германн

Исходный пункт дискуссии: 

Общеизвестно, что дхамма Ниббана в Тхераваде отвечает и за достоверное знание прижизненной Ниббаны, и за достоверное знание париниббаны. Что возможно лишь тогда, когда оба состояния объединяет один и тот же прямой опыт.




> Да.


Так как насчёт *достоверности* полученного Татхагатой знания ниродхи? 
Достоверность требует прямого опыта самой *ниродхи*, а не опыта не-ниродхи (рассуждающего о ниродхе *ума*). 
Косвенный опыт недостоверен (предположителен).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда критиковал тех, кто искал сферу прекращения элементов.
> Он говорил, что неправильно спрашивать о том, где прекращаются элементы. Правильно говорить, что есть сфера, где нет основания для элементов, но не их прекращения.
> Отсутствие основания есть неспособность выделить элемент, сказав, что вот это, например, - элемент земли.
> Во всех остальных сферах такая способность есть.


Однако Будда говорил о Ниббане как об угасании всего обусловленного. То, что Вы говорите это просто правильное рассмотрение прекращения элементов, в соотвествии с причинностью, и это конечно же отличается от уничтожения элементов как таковых.

----------


## Германн

Чтоб не повторяться, повторяюсь  :Smilie: 

Заключение истинно настолько, насколько истинны посылки:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506313

Произвольные посылки ведут к недостоверным заключениям:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505796

Истинность посылок обеспечена прямым опытом: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506316
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506319
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506367

----------


## Dron

> Исходный пункт дискуссии: 
> 
> Общеизвестно, что дхамма Ниббана в Тхераваде отвечает


Как асанскрита дхарма может за что-то отвечать? Как асанскрита дхарма может быть знанием?

----------

Сергей Ч (16.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

*Германн*, напишите сам тезис, по которому Вы ведёте обсуждение.
Кратко: тезис вот такой; я считаю, что он верен/неверен.

----------


## Германн

Добро пожаловать в беседу нескольких манъяко, Dron  :Kiss:  Не всякое знание сводится к конструктивному, завязанному на скандхи. У нас в Махаяне есть Джнянакая (познающий аспект Дхармакаи): что означает знание без скандх. У тхеравадин (таких, как Ассаджи) - есть асанскрита дхарма Ниббана, отвечающая как за достоверное знание ниродхи при жизни, так и за знание состояния париниббаны, совпадающего с состоянием ниродхи содержательно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так как насчёт *достоверности* полученного Татхагатой знания ниродхи? 
> Достоверность требует прямого опыта самой *ниродхи*, а не опыта не-ниродхи (рассуждающего о ниродхе *ума*). 
> Косвенный опыт ниродхи недостоверен (предположителен).


Будда мог входить и выходить из Ниродха-самапатти? Мог. Он знал почему и как  происходит "прекращение восприятия и чувствования"? Знал. Тогда к чему все эти Ваши вопросы про достоверность?  Пока у достигшего ниродхи есть тело, то есть и некоторая связь с миром. Это ниббана с остатком. После распада тела такой связи нет и говорить о каком-то опыте не представляется возможным. Или по Вашему "прекращение" должно "знаться" бесконечно джае после Париниббаны? Германн предлагает тащить плот даже после переправы?

----------

Федор Ф (16.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> *Германн*, напишите сам тезис, по которому Вы ведёте обсуждение.
> Кратко: тезис вот такой; я считаю, что он верен/неверен.




Понятна позиция Тхеравады о том, что сказать о ниродхе можно только после выхода из неё. Но сама ниродха прямой опыт, а не обыв любого опыта. 
Иначе любой опыт ниродхи будет косвенным (недостоверным!) опытом не-ниродхи: опытом не обрыва ума, а рассуждающего об обрыве ума. 

Значит, есть прямой опыт обрыва ума. И не всякий опыт подразумевает ум. Прямой опыт обрыва ума тождествен опыту париниббаны. 
Татхагата достоверно знает не только прижизненную ниродху, но и ниродху после смерти: имеет достоверное знание париниббаны ещё при жизни.

----------


## Германн

> Германн предлагает тащить плот даже после переправы?


Надеюсь, мне не нужно повторять ещё раз, что париниббана - опыт без скандх?  :Wink: 
Выше предельно чётко сформулировано требование к достоверности знания Татхагатой Пути до конца: к достоверности знания париниббаны ещё при жизни. Только в том случае, если есть прямой опыт ниродхи, в котором не участвуют скандхи, знание Татхагатой состояния париниббаны достоверно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не всякое знание сводится к конструктивному, завязанному на скандхи. У нас в Махаяне есть Джнянакая (познающий аспект Дхармакаи): что означает знание без скандх.


Что Вам нужно от Тхеравады?  :Smilie: 




> У тхеравадин (таких, как Ассаджи) - есть асанскрита дхарма Ниббана, отвечающая как за достоверное знание ниродхи при жизни, так и за знание состояния париниббаны, совпадающего с состоянием ниродхи содержательно.


Может хватит говорить за других людей? Асанскрита дхамма Ниббана есть. Но только у Вас есть этот бредовый вывод о том, что Ниббана познаётся Ниббаной, у Ассаджи такого нет.

----------


## Dron

> Добро пожаловать в беседу нескольких манъяко, Dron  Не всякое знание сводится к конструктивному, завязанному на скандхи.


Я про асанскриту спрашиваю.

----------


## Won Soeng

Германн, что скажете насчет достоверности обсуждения опыта ниродхи, нирваны и паринирваны?

----------


## Германн

> Я про асанскриту спрашиваю.


Асанскрита дхамма Ниббана отвечает в Тхераваде, кроме прочего, за достоверное знание (= за прямой опыт) париниббаны.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет путаницы в слове Татхагата. Оно обозначает того, кто достоверно знает Путь до конца, чьё состояние принципиально неописуемо.


Противоречие. Если говорим "Татхагата знает", уже описываем состояние Татхагаты.




> Соотвественно, смерть Татхагаты не может исчерпывающе описать париниббану (мол умер, и это всё, конец всякому знанию для Татхагаты).


"Не может исчерпывающе описать" значит, что вносятся выдумки о чём-то за пределами правильно нами познанного.




> Оппоненты придерживаются такого описания. Я избегаю описывать Татхагату, и веду речь исключительно о непосредственном опыте.


И то верно: не определив спорное понятие, не стоит им пользоваться в дискуссии!




> Есть опыт сансары. Есть опыт прижизненной ниббаны. Есть опыт прижизненной ниродхи.


Так.




> Есть опыт париниббаны, содержательно совпадающий с опытом ниродхи.


На что обращаю внимание: ушло прилагательное "прижизненный" (как бы что-то другое, но бывает ли опыт не при жизни?); "содержательно совпадающий"--в опыте дано то же самое в разные времена.
Вы, по сути, говорите, что есть (= дана в опыте) париниббана, но она равняется ниродхе, что просто ошибочно.
Проверяем подстановкой: Будда говорит Маре, что через три месяца будет _ниродха_. До этого была не ниродха?




> Иначе Татхагата не знает Путь до конца - а Путь ведёт не к постижению [Ниббаны], а к теоретически предполагаемому пресечению всякого знания после смерти Архата.


Будда говорит лишь о том, что знает? Да, он не врёт.
Будда знает ниродху? Да: говорил о её достижении.
Будда знает паринирвану? Да: предсказал Маре это событие.
Будда знает 8БП и то, к чему он приводит? Знает.
Конец пути--это то, к чему он приводит? Да.
Будда знает путь и конец пути? Да.
Будда знает путь до конца? Да.

----------


## Германн

> Противоречие. Если говорим "Татхагата знает", уже описываем состояние Татхагаты.


Нет противоречия. Описываем знание Татхагаты (гносеология), но не состояние Татхагаты (онтология).

----------


## Германн

> Может хватит говорить за других людей? Асанскрита дхамма Ниббана есть. Но только у Вас есть этот бредовый вывод о том, что Ниббана познаётся Ниббаной, у Ассаджи такого нет.


Ниббана сама себе объект познания = асанскрита (без конструкта субъект/объект) дхамма = вот что я хотел сказать. 
Если выделять в Ниббане, одновременно (как это делаете Вы) и знание, и дхату - получится познание Ниббаной-знанием Ниббаны-дхату.
Но это не принципиально для дискуссии. 

*Есть непосредственный, прямой опыт париниббаны = достоверное знание париниббаны Татхагатой. Татхагата не смертен.*




> Что Вам нужно от Тхеравады?


Мне это достаточно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Это только часть пазла.
> Если мы хотим прекратить всякое бытие, то это тоже самсара. Ровно до тех пор, пока у нас сохраняется ментальный образ некоего небытия


Верно. Стремление к небытию - преграда к освобождению. Но только до тех пор, пока оно является обратной стороной жажды и основано на эмоциях, страхе перед сансарой, заблуждении, что мы сможем прекращением этой индивидуальной жизни прекратить страдания. Желание прекратить бытие, основанное на мудрости, а не на простом отрицании - цель Пути. Если же мы будем практиковать Путь без цели, то зачем он?

----------


## Greedy

> Понятна позиция Тхеравады о том, что сказать о ниродхе можно только после выхода из неё. Но сама ниродха прямой опыт, а не обыв любого опыта. 
> Иначе любой опыт ниродхи будет косвенным (недостоверным!) опытом не-ниродхи: опытом не обрыва ума, а рассуждающего об обрыве ума. 
> 
> Значит, есть прямой опыт обрыва ума. И не всякий опыт подразумевает ум. Прямой опыт обрыва ума тождествен опыту париниббаны. 
> Татхагата достоверно знает не только прижизненную ниродху, но и ниродху после смерти: имеет достоверное знание париниббаны ещё при жизни.


Ок. Выделю озвученные Вами тезисы.

1. Есть опыт, который не является умственным.
2. Ниродха - это неумственный опыт "обрыва ума".
3. О ниродхе можно сказать, только после выхода из неё.
4. Париниббана - это ... _(уточните)_.
5. Ниродха и париниббана тождественны.

Так? Вы сами согласны с этими тезисами?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниббана сама по себе знание (включая знание париниббаны) = дхамма = вот что я хотел сказать.


Зачем тогда приписываете свои мысли и выводы другим людям? Говорите за себя.




> Если выделять в Ниббане, одновременно (как это делаете Вы) и знание, и дхату - получится познание Ниббаной-знанием Ниббаны-дхату.


Если не считать, что Ниббана - это некая "познавалка", познающая сама себя (как это делаете Вы), то не будет и подобных странных выводов! ))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Оно обозначает того, кто достоверно знает Путь до конца, чьё состояние принципиально неописуемо.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Противоречие. Если говорим "Татхагата знает", уже описываем состояние Татхагаты.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Нет противоречия. Описываем знание Татхагаты (гносеология), но не состояние Татхагаты (онтология).


Говорим о том, *что именно* архат знает--описываем опыт, знание.
Говорим, что *Татхагата знает*--описываем состояние.
У Вас двоякие рассуждения: то дхармы рассматриваете (гносеология?), то заявляете, что *некий Татхагата, который знает,--не смертен* (онтология? атмавада?).

----------

Сергей Ч (16.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ок. Выделю озвученные Вами тезисы.


Мне кажется, они предельно ясно изложены выше. 
Но я повторюсь, уточню.




> 1. Есть опыт, который не является умственным.


Да. Прямой опыт ниродхи при жизни, содержательно тождественный прямому опыту париниббаны - не завязан на скандхи.




> 2. Ниродха - это неумственный опыт "обрыва ума".


Да. При обрыве функционирования скандх есть прямой опыт ниродхи.




> 3. О ниродхе можно сказать, только после выхода из неё.


Именно сказать. Ниродха - прямой опыт. Но когда скандхи не функционируют, говорить не получится.




> 4. Париниббана - это ... _(уточните)_.


Прямой, непосредственный опыт Архата после смерти - содержательно тождественный прижизненному опыту ниродхи.




> 5. Ниродха и париниббана тождественны.


Содержательно, сущностно - тождественны. Второстепенными деталями (один опыт при жизни, другой посмертный) отличаются. 
Поэтому, и только поэтому, прямой опыт ниродхи даёт достоверное знание не только прижизненной ниродхи, но и париниббаны.

----------


## Германн

> Если не считать, что Ниббана - это некая "познавалка", познающая сама себя (как это делаете Вы), то не будет и подобных странных выводов! ))


Вы называете вывод о том, что Татхагата достоверно знает Путь до конца - странным?
Если нет познания париниббаны, то и Путь не познан Татхагатой до конца, и к постижению этот Путь не ведёт. Противоречит Сутте.

СМ 56.11 "Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет." http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm

----------


## Dron

> Асанскрита дхамма Ниббана отвечает в Тхераваде, кроме прочего, за достоверное знание (= за прямой опыт) париниббаны.


Она является видом познания?

----------

Германн (16.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы называете вывод о том, что Татхагата достоверно знает Путь до конца - странным?


Нет, я называю странным вот этот Ваш вывод:  _"получится познание Ниббаной-знанием Ниббаны-дхату"._

----------


## Германн

> Нет, я называю странным вот этот Ваш вывод:  _"получится познание Ниббаной-знанием Ниббаны-дхату"._


Но это вывод из Вашей позиции. Вы выделяете в одной дхамме Ниббана два аспекта: гносеологический (знание) и онтологический (дхату).
Лично мне ближе Ниббана как недвойственное знание без упаданы, без пристрастия к разделению на субъект и объект. Просто знание.

----------


## Германн

> Вы, по сути, говорите, что есть (= дана в опыте) париниббана, но она равняется ниродхе, что просто ошибочно.


Я говорю, что есть прижизненный прямой опыт ниродхи, содержательно совпадающий с прямым опытом париниббаны. Совпадающей сущностно, в главном. То, что ниродха прижизненный прямой опыт, а париниббана посмертный, второстепенные детали. Только такое содержательное тождество может позволить утверждать, что исходя из опыта прижизненной ниродхи Татхагата обладает достоверным знанием париниббаны.

----------


## Германн

> Будда говорит лишь о том, что знает? Да, он не врёт.
> Будда знает ниродху? Да: говорил о её достижении.
> Будда знает паринирвану? Да: предсказал Маре это событие.
> Будда знает 8БП и то, к чему он приводит? Знает.
> Конец пути--это то, к чему он приводит? Да.
> Будда знает путь и конец пути? Да.
> Будда знает путь до конца? Да.


Здесь уже говорилось о том, что знать можно по разному. Есть достоверное знание, основанное на прямом, непосредственном опыте. А есть знание недостоверное, не подкреплённое прямым опытом - спекулятивное, предположительное. Поэтому вопрос не в том, что Татхагата знает, а в том, как знает: достоверно или гипотетически. Татхагата достоверно знает ниродху только в том случае, если есть прямой опыт ниродхи. Париниббана не сводится к факту смерти тела, предсказанному Маре, достоверное знание париниббаны это содержательное знание посмертного опыта. Если нет тождественного ему,  содержательно, прямого опыта (прижизненной ниродхи), париниббана не познана достоверно. Татхагата достоверно знает Путь (включая то, к чему Путь приводит) только в том случае, если есть такой прямой опыт. Тогда он знает и начало, и конец Пути. Тогда он знает Путь до конца, включительно.

----------


## Германн

> Говорим о том, *что именно* архат знает--описываем опыт, знание. Говорим, что *Татхагата знает*--описываем состояние.
> У Вас двоякие рассуждения: то дхармы рассматриваете (гносеология?), то заявляете, что *некий Татхагата, который знает,--не смертен* (онтология? атмавада?).


Да, отрицание смертности Татхагаты (отрицание голого пресечения всякого знания с париниббаной) это онтологическое отрицание. То, что Татхагата *знает* - онтологическое утверждение. Это минимум из слов самого Татхагаты, когда он говорил о себе. То, что было описано самим Татхагатой. 
Прямой опыт париниббаны - конкретное знание, вопрос гносеологический.

----------


## Германн

Общеизвестно, что дхамма Ниббана в Тхераваде отвечает и за достоверное знание прижизненной ниродхи, и за достоверное знание париниббаны. Что возможно лишь тогда, когда оба состояния объединяет один и тот же прямой опыт.

Понятна позиция Тхеравады о том, что сказать о ниродхе можно только после выхода из неё. Но сама ниродха прямой опыт, а не обыв любого опыта. 
Иначе любой опыт ниродхи будет косвенным (недостоверным!) опытом не-ниродхи: опытом не обрыва ума, а рассуждающего об обрыве ума. 

Значит, есть прямой опыт обрыва ума. И не всякий опыт завязан на ум (на скандхи). Прямой опыт обрыва ума тождествен опыту париниббаны. 
Так Татхагата достоверно познаёт не только прижизненную ниродху, но и посмертную: получает достоверное знание париниббаны ещё при жизни.

Париниббана - это тоже прямой, непосредственный опыт.

----------


## Dron

Так это, является или нет?

----------


## Германн

Ась?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

я вот об этом


> Асанскрита дхамма Ниббана отвечает в Тхераваде, кроме прочего, за достоверное знание (= за прямой опыт) париниббаны.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Она является видом познания?

----------


## Германн

Ниббана и познание, и знание, она недвойственна (неконструируема, без конструирования субъекта и объекта: асанскрита).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но это вывод из Вашей позиции.


И он конечно же неправильный. Отсюда и разрастание данного топика, ибо каждый раз Вам приходится это объяснять.




> Вы выделяете в одной дхамме Ниббана два аспекта: гносеологический (знание) и онтологический (дхату).
> Лично мне ближе Ниббана как недвойственное знание без упаданы, без пристрастия к разделению на субъект и объект. Просто знание.


Знание Ниббаны - это знание угасания всех дуккха, появляющееся когда устранены причины непрестанности жизни, сансары. Поэтому сказано: _«Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной»._ Но почему возможно такое знание? Потому что такова Действительность - все рожденное подвержено разрушению и в отсутствии причин ничто не может существовать само по себе. В этом смысле беспричинна лишь Ниббана, познаваемая как "феномен прекращаения всех феноменов". Само это познанние конечно же не является Ниббаной, ибо Ниббана – это не только уничтожение скверны и конец сансары, но и реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия. Поэтому Будда говорит о Ниббане не только как о дхамме, в том смысле, что Ниббана _"видна уже в этой самой жизни, доступная к познанию уже сейчас, приглашающая войти и увидеть, привлекающая и постижимая мудрецами"_, но и описывает Ниббану как истину, реальность.

"О бхиккху, есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное. Если бы не было нерожденного, неставшего, необусловленного, не было бы спасения для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного. Поскольку есть нерожденное, неставшее, необусловленное, постольку есть спасения для рожденного, ставшего, обусловленного".

----------


## Dron

> Ниббана и познание, и знание, она недвойственна (неконструируема, без конструирования субъекта и объекта: асанскрита).


Под недвойственностью вы понимаете неправомерность помещения нирваны в общность асанскрита?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Париниббана - это тоже прямой, непосредственный опыт.


Что значит "тоже"?  Снова про две разных Ниббаны речь заводите? )  Есть одна дхамма - "знание прекращения". Пробуждение это достижение знания, что "становление прекращено, новых рождений больше не будет".  Дхаммы "ниббана без остатка" нет. Этот термин применяется к уходу Будды в Париниббану.

----------


## Германн

> Само это познанние конечно же не является Ниббаной, ибо Ниббана – это не только уничтожение скверны и конец сансары, но и реальность запредельная миру обыденного опыта, всем сферам феноменального бытия.


Извините, я не сразу понял. Вы снова отрицаете Ниббану (единственную асанскрита дхамму Тхеравады) как посмертный прямой опыт Архата. Поздравляю: знание париниббаны Татхагатой получается у Вас недостоверным. Татхагата у Вас не знает Путь до конца включительно, а Путь ведёт не к постижению, а к теоретически предполагаемому пресечению всякого постижения.

Знание париниббаны (посмертного состояния Татхагаты без скандх) - не то же самое, что прижизненное знание объективной реальности, продолжающей своё существование при отсутствии всякого знания у Татхагаты.

----------


## Dron

> Ниббана и познание, и знание, она недвойственна (неконструируема, без конструирования субъекта и объекта: асанскрита).


Как и чувственное восприятие Мары?

----------


## Германн

> Как и чувственное восприятие Мары?


Чувственное восприятие Мары опирается на остаточные конструкты - при том, что нового конструирования уже не происходит.

----------


## Dron

> Чувственное восприятие Мары опирается на остаточные конструкты - при том, что нового конструирования уже не происходит.


Опирается?) На остаточные конструкты?) Которые, подозреваю, неконструируются  в процессе ч. воспр?)

----------


## Германн

> Что значит "тоже"?  Снова про две разных Ниббаны речь заводите? )  Есть одна дхамма - "знание прекращения". Пробуждение это достижение знания, что "становление прекращено, новых рождений больше не будет".  Дхаммы "ниббана без остатка" нет. Этот термин применяется к уходу Будды в Париниббану.


Сколько в Тхераваде неконструируемых дхамм - которые могли бы отвечать за прямой опыт ниродха-самапатти и париниббаны? Только одна асанскрита дхамма: Ниббана. Дхамма Ниббана, соответственно, и отвечает как за прямой опыт ниродхи (содержательно тождественный париниббане), так и за прямой опыт париниббаны. Других возможностей постулировать такой прямой опыт в Тхераваде нет. 
А без прямого опыта ниродха-самапатти знание Татхагатой париниббаны - знание Пути до конца включительно - недостоверно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поздравляю: знание париниббаны Татхагатой получается у Вас недостоверным. Татхагата у Вас не знает Путь до конца включительно, а Путь ведёт не к постижению, а к теоретически предполагаемому пресечению всякого постижения.


По существу есть что-нибудь сказать? Ибо ничего кроме подобного рода "поздравлений" я от Вас пока не услышал. )




> Знание париниббаны (посмертного состояния Татхагаты без скандх) - не то же самое, что прижизненное знание объективной реальности, продолжающей своё существование при отсутствии всякого знания у Татхагаты.


Вы сейчас о чем говорите - о дхамме "прекращение" вообще, или о том, что "прекращение" должно "знаться" бесконечно после Париниббаны? Похоже, что Вы снова расплываетесь в мыслях.

----------


## Германн

> Опирается?) На остаточные конструкты?) Которые, подозреваю, неконструируются  в процессе ч. воспр?)


Да, нового конструирования не происходит, задействуются остаточные конструкты. Конструирование - процесс, завязанный на клеши. У Архата клеш нет.

----------


## Германн

> По существу есть что-нибудь сказать? Ибо ничего кроме подобного рода "поздравлений" я от Вас пока не услышал. )


По существу - перечитайте три последние страницы. Там всё есть.
Конечно, я опять всё повторю, но нужно иногда делать и паузы.

----------


## Германн

> Вы сейчас о чем говорите - о дхамме "прекращение" вообще, или о том, что "прекращение" должно "знаться" бесконечно после Париниббаны? Похоже, что Вы снова расплываетесь в мыслях.


Дхамма "прекращение" - это санскрита дхамма? Дхамма, которая ограничена рамками функционирования скандх, рамками работы ума?
Достоверность знания Татхагатой париниббаны (состояния без скандх) требует асанскрита дхаммы - отвечающей за такой прямой опыт.
Знание некой объективной реальности, пока длится жизнь и сохраняются скандхи - по определению, не является опытом без участия скандх.
Только прямой опыт состояния без участия скандх (ниродха-самапатти), содержательно тождественный париниббане, обеспечивает достоверность. 
Без него знание конца, цели Пути будет иметь у Татхагаты косвенный, предположительный характер философской спекуляции.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А без прямого опыта знание Татхагатой париниббаны - знание Пути до конца включительно - недостоверно.


Ниббана - это и есть достоверное знание конца Пути. Париниббана - это конец. Поэтому Ниббана - дхамма. Париниббана - термин, применяемый к окончательному уходу пробуждённого. Вы же продолжаете строить догадки о том, что сначала познаётся "ниббана с остатком", а затем  "ниббана без остаточных групп существования", т.е. у Вас две дхаммы Ниббаны.

----------


## Германн

Ниббана достоверное знание конца только в том случае, если Ниббана - прямой опыт без участия скандх. Ниббана - это прямой опыт без участия скандх?

----------


## Dron

> Да, нового конструирования не происходит, задействуются остаточные конструкты. Конструирование - процесс, завязанный на клеши. У Архата клеш нет.


Определимся с основами: является ли чувственное восприятие конструированием?

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниббана достоверное знание конца только в том случае, если Ниббана - прямой опыт без участия скандх. Ниббана - это прямой опыт без участия скандх?


Будда мог входить и выходить из Ниродха-самапатти? Мог. Он знал почему и как происходит "прекращение восприятия и чувствования"? Знал. Тогда к чему все эти Ваши вопросы про достоверность? 

 Достоверное знание -Пання-четасика – мудрость, правильный взгляд и правильное понимание реальности. Про какое достоверное знание Вы говорите после полного прекращения скандх?  Пока не дадите вразумительный ответ о том, что такое этот Ваш "сферический опыт в ваккуме", желательно со ссылками на источники, то спор с Вами о "розовом единороге" мне не интересен.

p.s. Сдаётся мне, что причиной сумбурности Ваших высказываний про самосущий "опыт" и т.п. является смешение философии и подходов различных школ. Надо бы Вам определиться уже- либо Ниббана, либо "наитончайшее Сознание", являющееся основой и коструируемых, и неконструируемых дхарм! ) В Тхераваде такого нет. Если мне не верите, можете спросить у Ассаджи. )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Париниббана не сводится к факту смерти тела, предсказанному Маре,


Основание?




> достоверное знание париниббаны это содержательное знание посмертного опыта.


Нет следующего рождения. Опыт вне рождения абсурден. С тем же успехом можно твердить про опыт у кирпича.

----------


## Германн

> Определимся с основами: является ли чувственное восприятие конструированием?


Я уже сказал. Конструирование (создание конструктов) - в строгом смысле - следствие клеш. Архат при жизни имеет скандхи, остаточные конструкты, но клеш он уже не имеет, конструирование не поддерживает. Для Архата (больше не имеющего клеш) чувственное восприятие - остаточная конструктивность, конструктность, но не конструирование в строгом смысле слова. Чувственное восприятие Архата целиком и полностью зависит от конструированных дхарм, от мира конструированного.

----------


## Германн

> Будда мог входить и выходить из Ниродха-самапатти? Мог. Он знал почему и как происходит "прекращение восприятия и чувствования"? Знал. Тогда к чему все эти Ваши вопросы про достоверность?


 :Big Grin: 

К тому, что если ниродха-самапатти прямой опыт при жизни, а посмертного опыта Архата нет, между ними нет ничего общего. Опыт не отсутствие опыта. Поэтому, из опыта нельзя делать достоверные утверждения о состоянии отсутствия опыта (гипотетические - можно). Если мы говорим о достоверности знания париниббаны Татхагатой, то логически обязаны утверждать прямой опыт париниббаны, содержательно (не во второстепенных деталях обрамления) тождественный прямому опыту ниродхи-самапатти. Это единственная возможность достоверного знания Татхагатой Пути до конца включительно. Ниббана - это прямой опыт без участия скандх?

В Тхераваде есть одна-единственная неконструируемая дхамма - Ниббана - которая могла бы отвечать за прямой опыт без участия скандх. Других нет. Поэтому, логически неизбежно говорить о Ниббане как о дхамме, отвечающей за прямой опыт ниродха-самапатти, но не только. Ниббана будет означать достоверное знание (= прямой опыт) как прижизненной ниродхи, так и состояния париниббаны. Ниббана будет означать, кроме прочего, прямой опыт париниббаны.

Если подразумевать под Ниббаной только объективную реальность, независимую сущность, постигаемую исключительно при жизни - с опорой на конструкты - из дхаммы "Ниббана" улетучится значение достоверного знания, прямого опыта. Можно будет поставить вместо "Ниббаны" объективную Сущность. Соответственно, прямой опыт (= достоверное знание) состояния париниббаны улетучится, его место займёт прижизненное знание объективной Сущности, полученное с опорой на скандхи. Это никак не состояния без функционирования скандх. Вы же продолжаете механически твердить, что знание Сущности, при наличии скандх - это знание состояния отсутствия скандх. Нет. Это знание Сущности, в которой нет ничего, кроме самой Сущности: в объекте прямого познания нет ситуации отстутствия скандх. 

Поэтому, познание париниббаны в этом случае недостоверно, в опыте не дано ничего подобного, даны совершенно отличные от отсутствия скандх ситуации. Прижизненная ниродха-самапатти оказывается не знаю даже, чем. Ведь ниродха это остановка функционирования скандх, которыми у Вас только и можно обеспечить знание. Объективная же Сущность познаётся с опорой на функционирующие скандхи. Сущность и скандхи могут встретиться только тогда, когда скандхи работают, а это уже не ниродха. Выходит, Ваша Сущность ("Ниббана") входит в скандхи, участвует в конструкте познание / объект познания, иначе вообще у Вас не познаётся - так как "нет [работающей] познавалки".  




> Достоверное знание -Пання-четасика – мудрость, правильный взгляд и правильное понимание реальности. Про какое достоверное знание Вы говорите после полного прекращения скандх?  Пока не дадите вразумительный ответ о том, что такое этот Ваш "сферический опыт в ваккуме", желательно со ссылками на источники, то спор с Вами о "розовом единороге" мне не интересен.


В чём разница между пониманием текста и механическим начётничеством? В том, что при понимании всё логически сходится, а при начётничестве только тасуются цитаты. Важно не только то, что написано в Сутте - но и то, как это может совмещаться с другими утверждениями палийского канона. Любое достоверное знание исходит из прямого опыта. Если знание париниббаны достоверно, париниббана неизбежно будет прямым опытом. Я говорю про прямой опыт париниббаны (конца Пути) исходя из слов Татхагаты о том, что он [достоверно] знанет Путь до конца [париниббаны включительно]. То, что знание Пути до конца означает непосредственное знание конца, следует из критики брахамов в "Сутте познания трёх Вед", не знавших цель, конец своего пути в непосредственном опыте.

СМ 56.11 "Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет." http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm 




> p.s. Сдаётся мне, что причиной сумбурности Ваших высказываний про самосущий "опыт" и т.п. является смешение философии и подходов различных школ. Надо бы Вам определиться уже- либо Ниббана, либо "наитончайшее Сознание", являющееся основой и коструируемых, и неконструируемых дхарм! ) В Тхераваде такого нет. Если мне не верите, можете спросить у Ассаджи. )


Тончайшее сознание не что-то существующее кроме дхарм или за дхармами, а акцент на светоносной осознаваемости состояния дхарм. Акцент на том, что дхармы это дхармы (единицы опыта, виды знания).

----------


## Германн

Париниббана не сводится к факту смерти тела, предсказанному Маре, 



> Основание?


Основание - то, что принципиально невозможно познать смерть тела как конец любого опыта и знания. Такая констатация требует знания отсутствия любого знания. То же, что Татхагата критиковал брахманов, не знающих в непосредственном опыте цель своего пути ("Сутта о познании трёх Вед") уточняет конец Пути до состояния самого конца включительно. Именно об этом Ваш вопрос, об основаниях такого уточнения.




> Нет следующего рождения. Опыт вне рождения абсурден. С тем же успехом можно твердить про опыт у кирпича.


Вы исходите как из аксиомы о том, что всякий опыт есть опыт рождения и жизни в мире конструктов. Это не аксиома, это теорема, которая нуждается в доказательстве. То, что Татхагата говорил о своём знании как достоверном (не как о произвольно измышленном) свидетельствует о другом. Есть не только опыт сансары и прижизненный опыт Архата, но и прямой опыт ниродха-самапатти и париниббаны, принципиально иной (прямой опыт без участия скандх). Если бы не было прямого опыта без участия в нём скандх, знание о париниббане, о конечной цели, оказалось бы косвенным, недостоверным.

Вернитесь назад на несколько страниц (хотя бы на 50  :Big Grin:  ) и внимательно перечитайте тред. Всё это проговаривалось здесь неднократно, но монъяко на то и монъяко, чтоб не полениться повторить.

----------


## Германн

Дхамма Ниббана в Тхераваде отвечает и за достоверное знание прижизненной ниродхи, и за достоверное знание париниббаны. Что возможно лишь тогда, когда оба состояния объединяет один и тот же (содержательно, сущностно) прямой опыт. Прямой опыт без участия в нём скандх.

Сказать о ниродхе можно только на выходе. Но сама ниродха это достоверное знание (прямой опыт) обрыва скандх, а не обыв любого знания. 
Иначе любое знание ниродхи будет косвенным (недостоверным!) знанием не-ниродхи: опытом не обрыва ума, а рассуждающего об обрыве ума. 
Значит, есть прямой опыт прекращения функционирования конструктивного ума. И не всякий опыт завязан на ум (на скандхи). 

Прямой опыт обрыва ума в ниродха-самапатти содержательно совпадает с прямым опытом париниббаны. Прямой опыт без участия скандх (прижизненная ниродха-самапатти) в сущности своей тождествен прямому опыту без скандх (париниббане). Благодаря этому, Татхагата достоверно познаёт ещё при жизни не только состояние ниродхи, но и париниббану. В сущности, это один и тот же опыт (не завязанный на скандхи): ему соответствует одна неконструируемая дхамма, Ниббана.

*Париниббана - это прямой, непосредственный опыт без скандх.*

----------


## Ittosai

27. – "Господин, Татхагата существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"

– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".

– "Господин, Татхагата не существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"

– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата не существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".

– "Господин, Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"

– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата и существует, и не существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".

– "Господин, Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"

– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".

28. – "Почему же, господин, это не было объяснено Блаженным?"

– "Ведь это, Поттхапада, не приносит пользы, не связано с истиной, не относится к целомудрию, не ведет ни к отвращению от мира, ни к бесстрастию, ни к уничтожению, ни к успокоению, ни к познанию, ни к просветлению, ни к Ниббане. Поэтому оно не было мной объяснено".

29. – "Что же, господин, было объяснено Блаженным?"

– "Это – страдание" – вот что, Поттхапада, было мной объяснено. "Это – возникновение страдания" – вот что, Поттхапада, было мной объяснено. "Это – уничтожение страдания" – вот что, Поттхапада, было мной объяснено. "Это – путь, ведущий к уничтожению страдания", – вот что, Поттхапада, было мной объяснено.

30. – "Почему же, господин, это было объяснено Блаженным?"

– "Ведь это, Поттхапада, приносит пользу, это связано с истиной, это относится к целомудрию, это ведет к отвращению от мира, к бесстрастию, к уничтожению, к успокоению, к познанию, к просветлению, к Ниббане. Поэтому оно было мной объяснено".

– "Это так, Блаженный! Это так, счастливый! Делай теперь, господин, как Блаженный считает нужным".
Из Поттхапады сутты :Wink:

----------

Богдан Б (18.09.2012), Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Отрицаемое чатушкоти и альтернатива здесь не утверждаются. Неловко повторять свой тезис в *четвёртый* раз, но: 

Нельзя сказать, что: 
- Татхагата существует после смерти.
 - Татхагата не существует после смерти [именно это логически получается у Cергея Чернявского, Zom, AlexT].
 - Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти.
 - Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти.
 - Татхагату после смерти можно описать как-то иначе.

 Нельзя сказать, что: 
- Татхагата это знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
 - Татхагата это не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
 - Татхагата и знание/опыт, и не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
 - Татхагата ни знание/опыт, ни не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
 - Татхагату, знающего в опыте саму париниббану, можно описать как-то иначе.

Заметьте, если Татхагата не смертен, и оппоненты обосновывают это постоянством Ниббаны (у них отличной от Архата после смерти) - во первых, это противоречиво (исключающая знание/опыт Ниббана одно, Татхагата другое), во вторых утверждение о том, что Татхагата после смерти не существует. 
И абсурдное, и противоречащее Сутте утверждение. 

Что касается достоверного знания/опыта, можно сказать, что:
 - Есть прямой опыт париниббаны = есть достоверное знание париниббаны.

И где здесь 4 утверждения и их альтернатива? 
Речь о конкретном прямом опыте (о достоверном знании париниббаны), а не о Татхагате (достоверно знающем всё то, чему учил).

Нельзя сказать, что: 
- Татхагата это знание/опыт самой париниббаны.

Я бы назвал это непребывающей нирваной Будды, но мы должны оставаться в рамках воззрения Тхеравады.

----------


## Ittosai

Это я как раз привёл цитату из сутты,чтобы Вы в четвёртый раз не заморачивались этими вопросами :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

Не заморачиваюсь. Речь не об онтологическом утверждении состояния Татхагаты, а только об онтологическом отрицании его небытия в париниббане (согласно процитированной Вами Сутте) - и гносеологическом утверждении париниббаны как прямого опыта. Есть разница между гносеологическим и онтологическим утверждением. Татхагата достоверно знает париниббану: это утверждается, согласно слову Будды. Что есть Татхагата, как он есть, не утверждается, согласно слову Будды.

СМ 56.11 "Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет." http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm

----------


## Германн

Чем отличается сейчас отсутствие любого знания/опыта у Шакьямуни после смерти - от отсутствия любого знания/опыта у Буратино? (При том, что "Ниббана" якобы существует отдельно, самостоятельно, со своей стороны?) Ничем. Это и есть небытие Татхагаты после смерти, отрицаемое в Сутте. Есть принципиальная разница между отказом Татхагаты от утверждений о том, что Татхагата не существует после смерти - и утверждениями о том, что Татхагата после смерти, по своему состоянию, сейчас ничем не отличается от Буратино - в то время, когда независимо от них обоих объективно существует некая Сущность ("Ниббана"). 

*Париниббана - это прямой, непосредственный опыт без скандх.*

----------


## Greedy

Могут ли многоуважаемые оппоненты Германна, *Сергей Чернявский*, *AlexT*, *Zom* дать краткий комментарий к следующим тезисам:
1. Есть опыт, который не является умственным.
2. Ниродха - это неумственный опыт "обрыва ума".
3. О ниродхе можно сказать, только после выхода из неё.
4. Париниббана - это прямой, непосредственный опыт после смерти.
5. Опыт ниродхи и париниббаны тождественен.

Кратко: согласны или нет по каждому из тезисов.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В чём разница между пониманием текста и механическим начётничеством? В том, что при понимании всё логически сходится, а при начётничестве только тасуются цитаты. Важно не только то, что написано в Сутте - но и то, как это может совмещаться с другими утверждениями палийского канона. Любое достоверное знание исходит из прямого опыта. Если знание париниббаны достоверно, париниббана неизбежно будет прямым опытом. Я говорю про прямой опыт париниббаны (конца Пути) исходя из слов Татхагаты о том, что он [достоверно] знанет Путь до конца [париниббаны включительно]. То, что знание Пути до конца означает непосредственное знание конца, следует из критики брахамов в "Сутте познания трёх Вед", не знавших цель, конец своего пути в непосредственном опыте.


Германн, я просто попросил Вас ответить на вопрос, что же такое этот Ваш  "сферический опыт в ваккуме", существующий помио кхнадх и остающийся после их прекращения? Из того что написано выше, я понял, что это Ваш собственный "логический" вывод из прочитанного в суттах. Ок. Вопросов больше не имею. )
Никто не запрещает Вам придерживаться подобных воззрений,  тем самым отождествляя себя или своё "я" с составляющими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами (про другое  Вы ничего не можете сказать см. Сабба сутту). Но лично я предпочитаю не додумывать то, чего Будда не говорил и придерживаться рекомендуемого им подхода: _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания"_.




> Тончайшее сознание не что-то существующее кроме дхарм или за дхармами, а акцент на светоносной осознаваемости состояния дхарм. Акцент на том, что дхармы это дхармы (единицы опыта, виды знания).


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ittosai (17.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Могут ли многоуважаемые оппоненты Германна, *Сергей Чернявский*, *AlexT*, *Zom* дать краткий комментарий к следующим тезисам:
> 1. Есть опыт, который не является умственным.
> 2. Ниродха - это неумственный опыт "обрыва ума".
> 3. О ниродхе можно сказать, только после выхода из неё.
> 4. Париниббана - это прямой, непосредственный опыт после смерти.
> 5. Опыт ниродхи и париниббаны тождественен.
> 
> Кратко: согласны или нет по каждому из тезисов.


1. Телесный опыт. )

2. Ниродха - это "прекращение восприятия и чувствования", говорить, о том, что это опыт можно лишь условно. Поэтому в отношении ниродхи и ниббаны Будда говорил либо с помощью отрицания, либо с помощью метафор.

3. А как иначе, если ниродха подразумевает прекращение бывания-становления, и всех процессов конструирования, в том числе и речи, и телесных, и умственных процессов.

4. Париниббана- это полное угасание групп существования (пяти совокупностей), то есть прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования. Говорить что-то сверх этого не представляется возможным. Я не знаю, что там после париниббаны.  Но я знаю, что пять совокупностей - это дуккха, следовательно их прекращение является счастьем. )

5. Думаю что да. И в состоянии ниродхи, и в состоянии ниббаны все умственные и телесные формирователи полностью прекращаются - однако, судя по всему, окончательная париниббана отличается от ниродхи тем, что из последнего состояния обязательно произойдёт выход, поскольку ниродха-самапатти ещё связана с миром, а париниббана с миром уже не связана.

----------

Ittosai (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, я просто попросил Вас ответить на вопрос, что же такое этот Ваш  "сферический опыт в ваккуме", существующий помио кхнадх и остающийся после их прекращения? Из того что написано выше, я понял, что это Ваш собственный "логический" вывод из прочитанного в суттах. Ок. Вопросов больше не имею. )


"Сферический опыт в вакууме" - это Ваша оценка, ярлык. Прямой опыт париниббаны - это опыт без скандх. Такая позиция есть в Тхераваде (и она не обязательно приводит к утверждению пання анидассана после смерти Архата), и вытекает она из общебуддийского отношения к дхармам как единицам опыта, видам знания. Ваша позиция имеет множество внутренних противоречий, и противоречит Суттам только потому, что дхамма Ниббана для Вас не дхамма, а субстанция, элемент, объективная Сущность. 

Как уже цитировал Lungrig:
http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
"Читта, четасика и ниббана относятся к классу нама – феноменов сознания, рупа – к классу физических феноменов. Нама характеризуется функцией переживания, осознания, рупа – отсутствием таковой. Читта, четасика и рупа – обусловленные дхаммы, имеющие причину своего существования (санкхата дхамма), ниббана – необусловленная, беспричинная дхамма (асанкхата дхамма)."

Есть опыт осознавания (читта, четасика, Ниббана) и опыт осознаваемого в качестве мёртвой данности (рупа). Ниббана опыт. Не только опыт прижизненной ниродха-самапатти.  Уже говорилось, ниродха-самапатти у Вас неспособна быть опытом познания объективной Сущности, самостоятельной от Архата "Ниббаны". Потому что Вы завязываете любое познание на скандхи, скандхи в ниродхе бездействуют: нет Вашей "познавалки" для познания "Ниббаны".

Ниббана же не только опыт прижизненной ниродхи, но опыт, по сути совпадающий с париниббаной (опытом без скандх). Поэтому, и только поэтому, Татхагата ещё при жизни достоверно (в прямом, непосредственном опыте) знает состояние париниббаны. 

Сказать что-либо о ниродхе можно только на выходе. Но сама ниродха это достоверное знание (прямой опыт) обрыва скандх, а не обыв любого знания. Иначе любое знание ниродхи будет косвенным (недостоверным!) знанием не-ниродхи: опытом не обрыва ума, а рассуждающего об обрыве ума. 

Татхагата, в Вашей версии, не знает достоверно ни объективно сущую "Ниббану" (о которой говорите Вы) - ни париниббану, конечную цель Пути, к которой он ведёт учеников. Вы-то может быть этого не поймёте, но читатели треда поймут.  




> Никто не запрещает Вам придерживаться подобных воззрений,  тем самым отождествляя себя или своё "я" с составляющими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами (про другое  Вы ничего не можете сказать см. Сабба сутту). Но лично я предпочитаю не додумывать то, чего Будда не говорил и придерживаться рекомендуемого им подхода: _"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания"_.


В Саббасава сутте тотальное отрицание "я" охарактеризовано как небуддийское воззрение, и Вы упорно игнорируете внятное определения париниббаны как прямого опыта без скандх. Вы не придерживатетесь рекомендованного Буддой подхода, потому что утверждаете, что Татхагата не существует после смерти - в отличие от объективной Сущности, отдельной от Архата ("Ниббаны"). Попробуйте определить, чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния Буратино. У Вас не получится: ничем не отличается. Это и означает утверждение несуществования Татхагаты после смерти, отвергнутое в Сутте. Татхагаты у Вас нет точно так же, как нет Буратино: сейчас они одинаково не существуют. Татхагата, согласно Вашей версии, достиг небытия посредством прохождения Пути - а Буратино изначально в состоянии такой "париниббаны". Это единственное различие между ними.

----------


## Greedy

Итак, имеется только одно явное несогласие, связанное с определением ниродхи.



> 2. Ниродха - это "прекращение восприятия и чувствования", говорить, о том, что это опыт можно лишь условно. Поэтому в отношении ниродхи и ниббаны Будда говорил либо с помощью отрицания, либо с помощью метафор.


Так как многоуважаемый *Германн* выступает в данной беседе оппонентом, опровергающим доводы других, то хотелось бы заслушать прямую критику на следующий тезис:
1. Ниродха - это "прекращение восприятия и чувствования".Согласен ли многоуважаемый *Германн* с этим тезисом? Если нет, то в чём этот тезис некорректен.

Что касается второго утверждения (говорить, что ниродха - это опыт, можно лишь условно), то сначала хотелось бы услышать о многоуважаемого *Германна* определение того, что он называет опытом.
Многоуважаемый Германн, сформулируйте чётко тезис:
Опыт - это ...

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> "Сферический опыт в вакууме" - это Ваша оценка, ярлык. Прямой опыт париниббаны - это опыт без скандх. Такая позиция есть в Тхераваде (и она не обязательно приводит к утверждению пання анидассана после смерти Архата), и вытекает она из общебуддийского отношения к дхармам как единицам опыта, видам знания. Ваша позиция имеет множество внутренних противоречий, и противоречий Суттам только потому, что дхамма Ниббана для Вас не дхамма, а субстанция, элемент, объективная Сущность.


Снова какие-то беспочвенные утверждения о "вытекающих позициях" и обвинение оппонета в непонимании "логических выводов" Германна..) А по существу так ничего и не сказано.




> В Саббасава сутте тотальное отрицание "я" охарактеризовано как небуддийское воззрение, и Вы упорно игнорируете внятное определения париниббаны как прямого опыта без скандх.


В очередной раз убеждаюсь в том, что Вы изначально не планировали к внимательному прочтению того, что Вам пишут. Вам гораздо важнее доказать свои "логические" выводы, додумывания, идеи и уличить оппонетов в непонимании. ) Выше я упомянул Сабба сутту, а не Саббасава сутту.




> «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «Всё». Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить». 
> 
> «Как скажете, учитель» - ответили монахи.
> 
> Благословенный сказал - «Что такое «Всё»? Всего лишь глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и телесные ощущения, ум и объекты ума. Это, монахи, называется «Всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».





> Вы не придерживатетесь рекомендованного Буддой подхода, потому что утверждаете, что Татхагата не существует после смерти - в отличие от объективной Сущности, отдельной от него ("Ниббаны").


Я такого нигде не утверждал, это снова Ваш "логический" вывод. ) Я не говорю, что Татхагата является тем или этим даже при жизни, поэтому как я могу говорить, что Татхагата не существует после смерти? )) А вот Вы в явной форме утверждаете бытие Татхагаты после смерти, что противоречит суттам.

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Как уже цитировал Lungrig:
> http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/dhammas.htm
> "Читта, четасика и ниббана относятся к классу нама – феноменов сознания, рупа – к классу физических феноменов. Нама характеризуется функцией переживания, осознания, рупа – отсутствием таковой. Читта, четасика и рупа – обусловленные дхаммы, имеющие причину своего существования (санкхата дхамма), ниббана – необусловленная, беспричинная дхамма (асанкхата дхамма)."


Это текст неизвестного автора. Ниббана в абхидхамме действительно относится к нама. Но, нама в переводе - "имя" (как в английском name), а не "сознание", конечно же. Насколько я знаю, в традиционном комментарии есть разъяснение намы через способность воспринимать объект, но нужно смотреть текст, я уверен, что это разъяснение относится к читте и четасикам, но не к ниббане. В самом же каноне, в Дхаммасангани, написано:
1)Какие дхаммы - ум, какие - не ум:



> 1527. Katame dhammā cittā? Cakkhuviññāṇaṃ, sotaviññāṇaṃ, ghānaviññāṇaṃ, jivhāviññāṇaṃ, kāyaviññāṇaṃ, manodhātu, manoviññāṇadhātu – ime dhammā cittā.
> 1528. Katame dhammā no cittā? Vedanākkhandho, saññākkhandho, saṅkhārakkhandho, rūpañca, *nibbānañca* – ime dhammā *no cittā*.


Ниббана - не ум.

2)Какие факторы - умственные факторы (четасика), какие - не четасика.



> 1529. Katame dhammā cetasikā? Vedanākkhandho, saññākkhandho, saṅkhārakkhandho – ime dhammā cetasikā.
> 1530. Katame dhammā acetasikā? Cittañca, rūpañca, *nibbānañca* – ime dhammā *acetasikā*.


Ниббана - не четасика.

3)Какие дхаммы связаны с умом (читта-сампаютта), какие - не связаны с умом (читта-виппаютта):



> 1531. Katame dhammā cittasampayuttā? Vedanākkhandho, saññākkhandho, saṅkhārakkhandho – ime dhammā cittasampayuttā.
> 1532. Katame dhammā cittavippayuttā? Rūpañca, *nibbānañca* – ime dhammā *cittavippayuttā*. Cittaṃ na vattabbaṃ – cittena sampayuttantipi, cittena vippayuttantipi.


Ниббана не cвязана с умом.

4)Какие дхаммы "перемешаны" с умом (cittasaṃsaṭṭhā), какие - не перемешаны (cittavisaṃsaṭṭhā). (saṃsaṭṭha pp. 	mixed with; joined; associating with.)



> 1533. Katame dhammā cittasaṃsaṭṭhā? Vedanākkhandho, saññākkhandho, saṅkhārakkhandho – ime dhammā cittasaṃsaṭṭhā.
> 1534. Katame dhammā cittavisaṃsaṭṭhā? Rūpañca, *nibbānañca* – ime dhammā *cittavisaṃsaṭṭhā*. Cittaṃ na vattabbaṃ – cittena saṃsaṭṭhantipi, cittena visaṃsaṭṭhantipi.


Ниббана - не "перемешана" с умом.

----------

Ittosai (17.09.2012), Won Soeng (17.09.2012), Германн (17.09.2012), Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Выше я упомянул Сабба сутту, а не Саббасава сутту.


Саббасава сутту упомянул я - в связи с "я"  :Big Grin: 
Сабба сутта: Вы читали по приведённой Вами только что ссылке про традиционные комментарии?

"И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».

Безусловно, описать париниббану (состояние Татхагаты после смерти) вне возможностей человека. Даже Татхагата, Архат, не нашёл подходящих слов, и ограничился минимальной вербализацией. Речь о прямом опыте Ниббаны. Кто не имеет непосредственного опыта Ниббаны (не Архат), тот  ограничен в опыте конструированнными дхаммами, как "всем". Печалиться Архат не может: значит, речь не об Архатах. 

Архат не находит оптимальных слов, поскольку язык создан людьми для общения в рамках мира конструированного, как "всего" для них - а Ниббана (согласно традиционным комментариям: почему Вы не читаете по своим ссылкам?) не входит в это "всё".

----------


## Won Soeng

Герман, раньше Вы ответили, что опыт это достоверное знание. Сейчас, в подписи, Вы декларируете, что опыт это источник достоверного знания. Вы меняете представления, это хорошо, но неплохо бы решиться идти до конца. Так что же такое опыт и что такое знание следующее из опыта?
Мы можем пройтись по разным классификациям. Например пять скандх.
Опыт это форма? Опыт вне формы?
Опыт это чувства? Опыт вне чувства?
Опыт это восприятие? Опыт вне восприятия?
Опыт это намерения? Опыт вне намерений?
Опыт это сознание? Опыт вне сознания?

Те же вопросы относительно знания.
Можем пройти по четырем: читта, четассика, рупа и ниббана.
Можем пройти по 12: неведение, намерение, сознание, нама-рупа, шесть опор, контакт, чувствование, жажда, цепляние, становление, рождение, старение и смерть.

Укажите на то, где искать то, что Вы называете знанием, то, что Вы называете опытом? Как выводите одно из другого, как это соотносится с суттами?

Можем пройтись по четырем печатям. Опыт - аничча? Анатта? Дуккха? Ниббана?
Знание - аничча, анатта, дуккха, ниббана?

Пока выглядит так, что для Вас опыт и знание - то одно, то другое и Вы не можете на них указать, словно это хвост ушедшего поезда.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Ниббана - не ум. Ниббана - не четасика. Ниббана не cвязана с умом. Ниббана - не "перемешана" с умом.


Но противоположное не утверждалось ведь. Я лишь привёл пример того, что есть тхеравадины, относящие Ниббану к "нама": к тому, что способно осознавать. То, что Ниббана не связана с умом, и не "перемешана" с умом означает, что ум не может познавать Ниббану как объект, как объективную Сущность: иначе как это понять? У уважаемого Сергея Чернявского единственная "познавалка" для Ниббаны - смертный ум.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Саббасава сутту упомянул я - в связи с "я" 
> Сабба сутта: Вы читали по приведённой Вами только что ссылке про традиционные комментарии?
> 
> "И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей».
> 
> Безусловно, описать париниббану (состояние Татхагаты после смерти) вне возможностей человека. Даже Татхагата, Архат, не нашёл подходящих слов, и ограничился минимальной вербализацией. Речь о прямом опыте Ниббаны. Кто не имеет непосредственного опыта Ниббаны (не Архат), тот  ограничен в опыте конструированнными дхаммами, как "всем". Печалиться Архат не может: значит, речь не об Архатах. 
> 
> Архат не находит оптимальных слов, поскольку язык создан людьми для общения в рамках мира конструированного, как "всего" для них - а Ниббана (согласно традиционным комментариям: почему Вы не читаете по своим ссылкам?) не входит в это "всё".


А Вы? Там все неплохо разжевано. Комментарии освещают разные трактовки сутры. При этом, Будда не отрицает чего-либо за пределами всего. Он говорит, что запредельное не может быть описано. Никак. Это за пределами возможности описания, описываемое не выходит за пределы шести сфер. 

Ниббана выходит за пределы всего. Но она не может быть описана, любое описание не выходит за пределы шести сфер. Поэтому не надо думать, додумывать и заниматься чужими взглядами, не освободившись от тех, что удерживают эти пять совокупностей. Что бы Вы ни добавляли к слову ниббана - это только взгляды ограниченного существа. 

Говорите ли Вы опыт, знание - это все указания на шесть сфер чувственного. Вы не сможете их определить, описать вне шести сфер, это за пределами возможностей. Так зачем же Вы это делаете? 
Ваши оппоненты говорят, что ниббана это конец всего. Всего - значит шести сфер. Париниббана не отлична от ниббаны, они есть лишь окончательное оставление шести сфер. Что еще сверх этого хотите объяснить, описать? 

Архата нельзя указать среди шести сфер уже при жизни. Паринирвана не имеет отношения к прекращению чего-либо, помимо шести сфер. Все прекращается - не имеет отношения к Архату, поскольку его сансарное существо уже прекращено, не коренится в этом всем.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я лишь привёл пример того, что есть тхеравадины, относящие Ниббану к "нама": к тому, что способно осознавать.


Кто же эти тхеравадины, которые считают, что Ниббана - это то, что осознаёт, а не осознаётся?  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> Об это и не говорилось ведь. Я лишь привёл пример того, что есть тхеравадины, относящие Ниббану к нама: к тому, что способно осознавать.


Тогда повторюсь.
1)Автор текста неизвестен. Тхеравадин он или нет - неизвестно.
2)Не какие-то отдельные тхеравадины относят ниббану к нама, а каноническая абхидхамма.

3)Разъяснение намы через способность воспринимать (грубо говоря, точно объяснения я не помню, хотя читал о разъяснении намы и цитаты встречал), насколько я знаю, есть в комментариях, но в конспективном изложении, которое есть в статье, это объяснение не приведено. И судя по всему (см. приведенные мной цитаты), это объяснение к ниббане не относится. Подразумевал ли автор компиляции, что относится - совершенно не факт, он лишь сделал краткое изложение. В суттах например под понятием нама нередко понимаются три кхандхи - ведана, сання и санкхара кхандхи.
Например:
"And what is name-&-form? Feeling, perception, intention, contact, & attention: This is called name. The four great elements, and the form dependent on the four great elements: This is called form. This name & this form are called name-&-form.

Поэтому цитата, которую вы привели, не является примером того, что есть тхеравадины, которые считают, что ниббана относится к тому, что способно осознавать.

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но противоположное не утверждалось ведь. Я лишь привёл пример того, что есть тхеравадины, относящие Ниббану к "нама": к тому, что способно осознавать. То, что Ниббана не связана с умом, и не "перемешана" с умом означает, что ум не может познавать Ниббану как объект, как объективную Сущность: иначе как это понять? У уважаемого Сергея Чернявского единственная "познавалка" для Ниббаны - смертный ум.


Ум не может познавать ниббану. Потому что ум это пять совокупностей. Достижение ниббаны - прекращение пяти совокупностей. Ниббана не возникает и не прекращается, она не может быть ухвачена умом (то есть ниббана не рупа, не ведана, не сання, не санкхара, не виджняна). Относительный ум есть цепляние звена за звено. Ниббана это прекращение цепляния звена за звено по причине разочарования в элементах цепляния. Лодка плывет, но в ней  никого нет. Но это не значит, что не может быть причин все еще управлять лодкой. Возникновение совокупностей возможно. Это как доделать начатое дело когда к нему уже нет личного интереса. Нирвана не ограничивает возникновения внимательности, лишь не очаровывет и для такого пробужденного существа внимание остается свободным от цепляния. И это пробужденное существо все равно - шесть сфер чувственного. Не что-то помимо шести сфер. И опыт прекращения остается в этих шести сферах, как правильные взгляды, правильное намерение , правильная речь, правильные действия тела, правильные средства к существованию, правильное усилие, правильное внимание иправильное сосредоточение. Этот опыт не выходит за пределы шести сфер. Поэтому он и называется: путь.

----------


## Германн

Разве http://www.dhamma.ru/ - не тхеравадинский сайт? И не тхеравадин разместил на сайте текст? Значит, позиция тхеравадина.
Было бы интересно узнать, что именно сказано в комментариях: мне доступен только конспект, размещённый на тхеравадинском сайте.
То, что в Суттах к нама относятся скандхи, не означает, что нама - это только скандхи.

*Если Ниббана не связана с читтой - как объект Ниббана может постигаться умом*, что утверждает уважаемый Сергей Чернявский?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Париниббана не сводится к факту смерти тела, предсказанному Маре, 
> 
> Основание - то, что принципиально невозможно познать смерть тела как конец любого опыта и знания.
> Такая констатация требует знания отсутствия любого знания.


Знание о [событии] париниббане как о конце любого опыта. Знание объектов такого рода достигается умозаключением. Умозаключение--источник достоверного знания.




> Вы исходите как из аксиомы о том, что всякий опыт есть опыт рождения и жизни в мире конструктов. Это не аксиома, это теорема, которая нуждается в доказательстве.


12ПС?

----------


## Германн

> Знание о [событии] париниббане как о конце любого опыта. Знание объектов такого рода достигается умозаключением. Умозаключение--источник достоверного знания.


Заключение истинно настолько, насколько истинны посылки:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506313

Произвольные посылки ведут к недостоверным заключениям:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505796

Истинность посылок обеспечена прямым опытом: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post505782
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506310
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506316
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506319
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post506367

Прямой опыт отстутствия любого опыта невозможен.
Знание о таком - недостоверно.

----------


## sergey

Вы добавили:



> То, что Ниббана не связана с умом, и не "перемешана" с умом означает, что ум не может познавать Ниббану как объект, как объективную Сущность: иначе как это понять?


Нет, не означает. Рупа также не связана с умом и не "перемешана с умом", но есть рупа, которая познается умом.

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012), Германн (17.09.2012), Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> *Если Ниббана не связана с читтой - как объект Ниббана может постигаться умом*, что утверждает уважаемый Сергей Чернявский?


Ниббана может быть арамманой для читты. При жизни разумеется. Т.е. в это время Ниббана переживается читтой. После смерти читты нет. Ниббана есть. Но, видимо о ней в этот момент просто ничего нельзя сказать. Думаю, что прекращение жажды, злобы и невежества - это и есть опыт Ниббаны, за которым следует Париниббана.

Например в Алагаддупама сутте говорится:  _"И когда дэвы, вместе с Индрой, Брахмами и Паджапати ищут монаха, чей ум таким образом освободился, они не могут определить, что «сознание Татхагаты опирается на то или это». И почему? Потому что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас"._ 
 Канонические Комментарии  объясняют это так, что боги не могут найти опору сознания Татхагаты, поскольку все моменты сознания архата имеют своим объектом ниббану, которую не могут видеть непросветлённые существа.

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Например в Алагаддупама сутте говорится:  _"И когда дэвы, вместе с Индрой, Брахмами и Паджапати ищут монаха, чей ум таким образом освободился, они не могут определить, что «сознание Татхагаты опирается на то или это». И почему? Потому что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас"._ 
>  Канонические Комментарии  объясняют это так, что боги не могут найти опору сознания Татхагаты, поскольку все моменты сознания архата имеют своим объектом ниббану, которую не могут видеть непросветлённые существа.


Это о париниббане, или ниббане с остатком отрывок?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это о париниббане, или ниббане с остатком отрывок?


О Ниббане с остатком. Перед этим там говорится:

"Видя это таким образом, обученный ученик благородных всё больше разочаровывается в форме, в чувстве, в восприятии, в формациях, в сознании. Устранив очарованность, он становится бесстрастным. Через бесстрастие он полностью освобождается. Полностью освободившись, он знает: «Полностью освобождён». Он распознаёт: «Рождение закончено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что должно было быть сделано. Нет чего-либо, что ещё нужно было бы осуществить в этом мире»."

В Дхатувибханга-сутте говорится также:

"Теперь, испытывая приятные, неприятные или безразличные ощущения, он знает, что это непостоянно, что это не сковывает его, что это не испытывается со страстью. Каким бы ни было ощущение, он испытывает его, не привязываясь к нему. Он знает, что все эти ощущения успокоятся с распадом тела, подобно как исчезает пламя, когда заканчиваются масло и фитиль. "

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> поскольку все моменты сознания архата имеют своим объектом ниббану


Меня эта фраза смущает, Сергей, не могли бы вы прокомментировать, как вы ее понимаете?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Меня эта фраза смущает, Сергей, не могли бы вы прокомментировать, как вы ее понимаете?


Если позволите, я тоже объясню свое понимание. Ниббана это прекращение цепляния. Каждый момент сознания архата содержит прекращение цепляния. Что бы ни возникало это не содержит очарования, не содержит дальнейших устремлений, увлеченности. Это скорее склонно к угасанию, чем к продолжению. Поэтому продолжение жизни архат воспринимает как более грубое состояние, чем ее завершение. Нет нужды таскать из момента в момент пять совокупностей. Но нет и препятствий к этому, нет сопротивления. Это и есть свобода от страданий

----------

Митяй (17.09.2012), Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Нет, не означает. Рупа также не связана с умом и не "перемешана с умом", но есть рупа, которая познается умом.


Спасибо за важное уточнение. Чем отличается подразумеваемая "связь" от отношения между актом позания и объектом познания?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Меня эта фраза смущает, Сергей, не могли бы вы прокомментировать, как вы ее понимаете?


Будда называет Ниббану дхаммой,  в общем смысле под этим словом можно понимать просто "феномен". Я встречал высказывания, что  этот феномен можно постигать двояко - либо направив на него ум (и тогда ниббана будет объектом ума), либо "пережить его непосредственно", благодаря медитативному состоянию ниродхи - т.е. полного прекращения сознания и телесности (в этом случае ума, который постигает ниббану, попросту нет). В суттах приводится и тот случай, и другой. Судя по всему, последний (ниродха) - это "состояние архата после смерти", неописуемое. А первое (познание ниббаны умом напрямую) - это получение прямого знания качеств ниббаны (это предельно-абсолютный покой, вечное, неизменное, отсутствие цепляния к обусловленным феноменам и т.д.).
В Камабху сутте говорится, что «Когда монах вышел из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, то его ум склоняется к уединению, устремляется к уединению, направляется к уединению». Согласно Комментарию, "уединение" в данном контексте означает ниббану. После выхода из прекращения восприятия и чувствования, получив контакт с пустотностью / беспредметностью / ненаправленностью, ум естественным образом склоняется к прямому переживанию ниббаны. Вот и получается, что все моменты сознания имеют своим объектом ниббану. Это конечно же не означает, что ниббана - это некая субстанция и т.п. Это истина прекращения всех дукхха, действительность, которую мудрые постигли на собственном опыте.

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012)

----------


## Митяй

> Если позволите, я тоже объясню свое понимание. Ниббана это прекращение цепляния. Каждый момент сознания архата содержит прекращение цепляния. Что бы ни возникало это не содержит очарования, не содержит дальнейших устремлений, увлеченности. Это скорее склонно к угасанию, чем к продолжению. Поэтому продолжение жизни архат воспринимает как более грубое состояние, чем ее завершение. Нет нужды таскать из момента в момент пять совокупностей. Но нет и препятствий к этому, нет сопротивления. Это и есть свобода от страданий


Это объяснение нирваны как прекращения цепляния. Но в более конкретном смысле нирвана еще при жизни архата - это ниродха-самапатти, или я что-то путаю?

З.Ы. Спасибо, Сергей, за объяснение, примерно так я и представлял.

----------


## Германн

> Канонические Комментарии  объясняют это так, что боги не могут найти опору сознания Татхагаты, поскольку все моменты сознания архата имеют своим объектом ниббану, которую не могут видеть непросветлённые существа.


А зачем тогда ниродха-самапатти именно для постижения Ниббаны? 
Выходит, что ниродха - это прекращение познания Ниббаны. В чём тогда польза ниродхи?
Так же, интересно узнать, чем Ниббана из комментариев отличается от души: от подкладки опыта, способной быть отдельной от любого опыта.
И почему объект познания в паре акт познания / объект познания не раздваивается, например, так: мано-винняна / Ниббана.

----------


## sergey

> Спасибо за важное уточнение. Чем отличается подразумеваемая "связь" от отношения между актом позания и объектом познания?


Другое отношение. Можно почитать вот здесь например:
http://mahajana.net/texts/kopia_lokalna/MANUAL02.html
про арамана-паччая (про арамана Сергей Чернявский писал) и про сампаютта паччая.

P.S.Вот здесь может быть более кратко (тоже есть перечень отношений и разъяснения их, названия отношений выделены жирным)
http://www.palikanon.com/english/sangaha/chapter_8.htm

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012), Германн (17.09.2012), Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А зачем тогда ниродха-самапатти именно для постижения Ниббаны? 
> Выходит, что ниродха - это прекращение познания Ниббаны. В чём тогда польза ниродхи?
> Так же, интересно узнать, чем Ниббана из комментариев отличается от души: от подкладки опыта, способной быть отдельной от любого опыта.


Затем что сфера ничто не является нирваной. 
Что касается "подкладки опыта" это вопрос к тому же, что еще за опыт такой самосущий? Что такое душа? 
В той же сабба сутте в примечании написано



> Встаёт вопрос - если слово «Всё» не включает в себя ниббану, то значит ли, что утверждение «все феномены безличностны» подразумевает, что ниббана - это «я», атта? Ответ - нет. В Ангруттара Никая 4.174 говорится, что объяснять, остаётся ли что-то после прекращения шести чувственных сфер, или не остаётся (или и то и другое) - значит усложнять не усложняемое. Что-либо объяснять или описывать можно только в рамках «Всего». Восприятия «я» или «не-я», которые можно считать за описания, не могут быть применены вне границ «Всего». Когда достигается прекращение «Всего», то любые обозначения прекращаются.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А зачем тогда ниродха-самапатти именно для постижения Ниббаны? 
> Выходит, что ниродха - это прекращение познания Ниббаны. В чём тогда польза ниродхи?


Так ниродха синонимична ниббане. Просто пока есть тело - есть и некоторая связь с миром, в том смысле что называемое "миром" (форма, чувства, восприятие, сознание) продолжают существовать некоторое время, но так как цепляние к ним искоренено и познано их прекращение (ниродха), то после смерти (париниббаны) они больше не возникнут вновь. О том, что называется миром: Лока сутта: Мир.
 Люди часто спрашивают: Что же после Ниббаны? Это не совсем корректный вопрос, поскольку Ниббана - это Конечная Истина. Если она Конечная, то после неё ничего уже не может быть. Если есть что-то после Ниббаны, то это именно это, а не Ниббана, будет Конечной Истиной. Монах по имени Радха другим образом поставил перед Буддой этот вопрос: _"Для какой цели (или конца) Ниббана?"_ Этот вопрос предполагает что-то после Ниббаны, утверждая для неё какую-то цель или конец. Поэтому Будда ответил: _"О Радха, этот вопрос не схватывает свои пределы (т.е., мимо цели). У живущего святой жизнью Ниббана - окончательное погружение (в Высшую Истину) - цель, конечный предел"_.

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Так ниродха синонимична ниббане.


В чём заключается синонимичность, если ниродха напрямую умом не познаётся, а Ниббана умом познаётся напрямую?
И как это достоверно познаётся Татхагатой? Откуда взялось это знание у Татхагаты, чем оно обосновано, почему не косвенно (гипотетично)?

----------


## Won Soeng

Познание ниббаны умом это познание трех качеств истинного покоя тевиджа. http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...iti3_50-sv.htm
Ниродха это переживание этих качеств, погружение. Ниродха обнаруживается после сферы ничто, как высшее медитативное погружение.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот, здесь подробнее про равенство http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...-samapatti.htm

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В чём заключается синонимичность, если ниродха напрямую умом не познаётся, а Ниббана умом познаётся напрямую?
> И как это достоверно познаётся? Откуда взялось это знание, чем оно обосновано?


Почему Ниродха не познаётся? Она познаётся таким образом:

"Далее, бывает так, что монах, с полным преодолением сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, входит и пребывает в прекращении восприятия и чувствования. И, увидев [это] мудростью, загрязнения в его уме полностью прекратились. Путём подобных размышлений можно понять, почему Ниббана приятна." (АН 9.34)

Другое дело, что само состояние ниродхи не является познанием чего-либо или самим познанием, ибо в этом состоянии ум и все процессы ума временно прекращаются.
О том, как соотносится "прекращение восприятия и чувствования" с его описанием как "наивысшее счастье":

"И может статься, Ананда, что какие-либо странники, имеющие другие убеждения, спросят: «Отшельник Готама говорит о прекращении восприятия и чувствования, и всё же описывает это как удовольствие. Что же это? Как такое может быть?» Когда они скажут так, им следует ответить: «Друзья, Благословенный описывает удовольствие не только когда есть приятное чувство. Но когда приятное где-либо и в чём-либо достигнуто, Татхагата описывает это как удовольствие»". (МН 59)

Канонический комментарий поясняет это так: "Начиная с четвёртой джханы в медитации наличествует ни-приятное-ни-болезненное чувство. Но и это нейтральное чувство также называется "удовольствием" (сукха), поскольку оно умиротворённое и возвышенное. Те ощущения, которые возникают посредством пяти нитей чувственных желаний и посредством восьми медитативных достижений, называются "удовольствием, которое чувствуется" (ведаита-сукха). Состояние прекращения восприятия и чувствования называется "удовольствием, которое не чувствуется" (аведаита-сукха). Поэтому вне зависимости от того, чувствуется удовольствие или же нет, оба варианта являются "удовольствием" по причине безболезненности состояний (ниддуккхабхава-санкхатена сукхена)".

----------


## Германн

- В чём заключается синонимичность, если ниродха напрямую умом не познаётся? (а Ниббана умом познаётся напрямую?)
- Почему Ниродха не познаётся? Она познаётся таким образом:

Я спрашиваю о прямом познании - Вы отвечаете о косвенном ("само состояние ниродхи не является познанием чего-либо или самим познанием"). Это называется подмена тезиса.

"Далее, бывает так, что монах, с полным преодолением сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, входит и пребывает в прекращении восприятия и чувствования. И, увидев [это] мудростью, загрязнения в его уме полностью прекратились. Путём подобных размышлений можно понять, почему Ниббана приятна." (АН 9.34) 

Мне трудно воспринимать этот фрагмент иначе, кроме как: Архат мудростью - напрямую - видит само прекращение восприятия и чувствования, мудростью - напрямую - видит прекращение функционирования скандх. Но я знаю Вашу позицию, и вопрос был не о Суттах, а о Вашей позиции. В Суттах есть ответы, но они не Ваши.

----------


## Won Soeng

> - В чём заключается синонимичность, если ниродха напрямую умом не познаётся?
> - Почему Ниродха не познаётся? Она познаётся таким образом:
> 
> Я спрашиваю о прямом познании - Вы отвечаете о косвенном.


Прямое познание - переживание. Прекращение всего переживается. То есть ум полностью прекращается и снова возникает через какое-то время. Косвенное или относительное знание это отпечаток в уме, нама, самджня. Видение как происходит возникновение и прекращение, видение причин и следствий, беспрепятственно.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Познание ниббаны умом это познание трех качеств истинного покоя тевиджа. http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...iti3_50-sv.htm
> Ниродха это переживание этих качеств, погружение. Ниродха обнаруживается после сферы ничто, как высшее медитативное погружение.


По поводу ниродхи-самапатти в текстах по Махамудре есть указание, что оно не является состоянием Будды (Дхармакаей).
Хотя практикующим оно не страшно, так как войти в него при жизни может лишь очень редкий архат.
А избежать отрыва от этого мира во время смерти помогает бодхичитта, оставление которой (читать, стремление к состоянию, внешнему по отношению к миру) есть впадение в Хинаяну.

Но это, опять, упирается в понимание того, что есть нирвана.
Если кто-то считает нирвану внешней по отношению к пяти скандхам, то он попал в плен ошибочных представлений.

Но нирвана также не находится и среди пяти скандх.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я спрашиваю о прямом познании - Вы отвечаете о косвенном.


Косвенное познание - это концептуальное понимание ниродхи как "прекращения восприятия и чувствования". Когда мы начинаем говорить или думать об этом состоянии что-то ещё, утверждать в нём некий сверх-опыт и т.п., то это уже не будет ниродхой, мы автоматически будем говорить о чём-то, что не является "прекращением восприятия и чувствоания". Так можно принять за ниродху например "сферу ничто" или "сферу безграничного сознания", как это и было в случае с учителями Будды. Поэтому Будда не рекомендовал говорить о чём-то, что лежит за предлеами прекращения шести чувственных опор, другими словами - не стоит усложнять несусложняемое. 
Прямое познание - это имеющийся опыт "прекращения восприятия и чувствования", о чём и говорит Будда в приведённой  цитате:

"Далее, бывает так, что монах, с полным преодолением сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, входит и пребывает в прекращении восприятия и чувствования. И, увидев [это] мудростью, загрязнения в его уме полностью прекратились. Путём подобных размышлений можно понять, почему Ниббана приятна." (АН 9.34)

----------


## Германн

> Косвенное познание - это концептуальное понимание ниродхи как "прекращения восприятия и чувствования".


Чем концептуальное понимание ниродхи отличается от неконцептуального? В чём отличие косвенного познания от прямого?




> Когда мы начинаем говорить или думать об этом состоянии что-то ещё, утверждать в нём некий сверх-опыт и т.п., то это уже не будет ниродхой, мы автоматически будем говорить о чём-то, что не является "прекращением восприятия и чувствоания".


Откуда Татхагата взял идею "прекращения восприятия и чувствования"? Чем подкрепляется эта идея? Чем достовернее других идей?

----------


## Won Soeng

> По поводу ниродхи-самапатти в текстах по Махамудре есть указание, что оно не является состоянием Будды (Дхармакаей).
> Хотя практикующим оно не страшно, так как войти в него при жизни может лишь очень редкий архат.
> А избежать отрыва от этого мира во время смерти помогает бодхичитта, оставление которой (читать, стремление к состоянию, внешнему по отношению к миру) есть впадение в Хинаяну.
> 
> Но это, опять, упирается в понимание того, что есть нирвана.
> Если кто-то считает нирвану внешней по отношению к пяти скандхам, то он попал в плен ошибочных представлений.
> 
> Но нирвана также не находится и среди пяти скандх.


Совершенно верно, привязанность к ниродха-саммапати это все еще препятствие к освобождению. Но такая привязанность есть склонность ума, а не качество ниродха-саммапати.

Нирвана не находится вне пяти скандх - это значит, что нирвану нельзя найти. Что значит найти? Это значит обнаружить где-то. Что значит где-то? Это значит везде. Что такое везде? Это шесть сфер. Поэтому и говорится, что нирвану нельзя найти, обнаружить этим умом внутри этого ума (ее там нет) или вне этого ума (нет такой возможности ума)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А откуда Татхагата взял идею "прекращения восприятия и чувствования"? Чем подкрепляется эта идея? Чем достовернее других идей?


Это обозначение сферы медитативного сосредоточения. Таково ее название. Эта сфера достигается, поэтому для нее есть название.

----------


## Митяй

Вот еще в тему - Сарипутта сутта:



> Достопочтенный Ананда отправился к Достопочтенному Сарипутте и по прибытии обменялся с ним вежливыми приветствиями. Затем он сел рядом и обратился к Дост. Сарипутте: «Друг Сарипутта, может ли монах достичь такого сосредоточения, в котором он не воспринимал бы ни землю по отношению к земле, ни воду по отношению к воде, ни огонь… ни ветер… ни сферу безграничности пространства… ни сферу безграничности сознания… ни сферу отсутствия чего бы то ни было… ни сферу ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия… ни этот мир… ни иной мир по отношению к иному миру, но всё же воспринимал бы [что-то]?»
> «Да, друг Ананда, он может...»
> «Но как, друг Сарипутта, возможно, чтобы монах достиг такого сосредоточения, что он не воспринимал бы ни землю по отношению к земле… ни иной мир по отношению к иному миру, но всё же воспринимал бы [что-то]?»
> «Однажды, друг Ананда, когда я пребывал прямо здесь, в Саваттхи, в Роще Слепого Человека, я достиг такого сосредоточения, что не воспринимал ни землю по отношению к земле… ни иной мир по отношению к иному миру, и всё-таки воспринимал [кое-что]».
> «Но что, друг Сарипутта, ты воспринимал в тот момент?»
> «Прекращение становления - ниббана - прекращение становления - ниббана»: одно восприятие возникло во мне, друг Ананда, по мере того, как другое восприятие прекратилось. Подобно тому, как в пылающем костре одно пламя появляется, как только другое исчезает, то, аналогично, одно восприятие возникло во мне по мере того, как другое прекратилось: «прекращение становления - ниббана - прекращение становления - ниббана». [Вот что] в тот момент я воспринимал - «прекращение становления - ниббана».


Вот что интересно:




> "Далее, бывает так, что монах, с *полным преодолением сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, входит и пребывает в прекращении восприятия и чувствования*. И, увидев [это] мудростью, загрязнения в его уме полностью прекратились. Путём подобных размышлений можно понять, почему Ниббана приятна.


и в то же время:




> «Прекращение становления - ниббана - прекращение становления - ниббана»: *одно восприятие возникло во мне, друг Ананда, по мере того, как другое восприятие прекратилось.* Подобно тому, как в пылающем костре одно пламя появляется, как только другое исчезает, то, аналогично, одно восприятие возникло во мне по мере того, как другое прекратилось: «прекращение становления - ниббана - прекращение становления - ниббана». *[Вот что] в тот момент я воспринимал - «прекращение становления - ниббана».*


 - Сарипутта сутта




> Далее монах, *полностью выйдя за пределы сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, входит и остается в прекращении восприятия и чувства.* И, когда *он видит (это) с помощью распознавания, его влечения (асава) полностью прекращаются.* Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана).


 - Ниббанасукха сутта

----------

Won Soeng (17.09.2012), Богдан Б (18.09.2012), Германн (17.09.2012), Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

BTR, Вы ведь перечисляете бесформенные дхьяны, называете третью из них. 
Зачем Вы это делаете, когда речь идёт не о бесформенных дхьянах, а о ниродхе?

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, Вы ведь перечисляете бесформенные дхьяны и называете "вершину бытия". 
> Зачем Вы это делаете, когда речь идёт не о бесформенных дхьянах, а о ниродхе?


Последняя бесформенная дхьяна это сфера ни восприятия ни не восприятия. 
Покинув эту сферу достигается сфера прекращения восприятия и чувствования. Ниродха саммапати. Именно прекращение восприятия и чувствования остается единственным восприятием, ниббаной, абсолютной реальностью.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но это, опять, упирается в понимание того, что есть нирвана.
> Если кто-то считает нирвану внешней по отношению к пяти скандхам, то он попал в плен ошибочных представлений.
> 
> Но нирвана также не находится и среди пяти скандх.


Да, это так.

"Ниббана нигде не находится. Поэтому нельзя определить её месторасположение. Это ни здесь, ни там. Она не на небесах. В термине «намарупа» нама означает, что ум охватывает ниббану, но в этом контексте, это не означает, что ниббана - это ум или умственный фактор. Поэтому три аспекта сознания - возникновение, длительность, исчезновение - не существуют в ниббане. Только образно можно сказать, что ниббана находится в этом самом уме-и-теле."  
(Махаси Саядо)

----------


## Германн

> Вот еще в тему - Сарипутта сутта: «Но что, друг Сарипутта, ты воспринимал в тот момент?» «Прекращение становления - ниббана - прекращение становления - ниббана»: одно восприятие возникло во мне, друг Ананда, по мере того, как другое восприятие прекратилось».


Прямой опыт ниродхи (без участия скандх). 
Содержательно тождественный прямому опыту париниббаны.
Был опыт скандх, потом он прекратился. Возник другой опыт, прямой опыт ниродхи.

----------


## Германн

> "Далее, бывает так, что монах, с полным преодолением сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, входит и пребывает в прекращении восприятия и чувствования. И, увидев [это] мудростью, загрязнения в его уме полностью прекратились. Путём подобных размышлений можно понять, почему Ниббана приятна.


Судя по всему, описано возвращение из 4-й бесформенной дхьяны (ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия) в 3-ю дхьяну (прекращения восприятия) - и опыт Пробуждения из 3-й дхьяны, по примеру Будды Шакьямуни. И это уже не 3-я дхьяна, а ниродха-самапатти. Не так?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Откуда Татхагата взял идею "прекращения восприятия и чувствования"? Чем подкрепляется эта идея? Чем достовернее других идей?


Ни откуда он её не брал. Прежде всего у Будды появлился такой опыт, а затем он уже назвал его "прекращением восприятия и чувствования". Для не имеющих этого медитативного достижения - это всего лишь идея или косвенное знание, развитие и теоретизирование которого приводит либо к появлению представлений об уничтожении, либо об особой форме существования, что мол после париниббаны Будды и Архаты обретают особый вид ума и т.п. Поэтому,  когда учения ясным образом говорят о прекращении, не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше и формулировать идею об особом виде существования или уничтожения. Такое чрезмерное умствование характерно для тех, кто не может до конца отпустить своё эго, своё "я есмь". Ниббана - это прекращение любых совокупностей. В таком прекращении нет ни появления, ни уничтожения.

----------


## Германн

> Ни откуда он её не брал. Прежде всего у Будды появлился такой опыт


Прямой опыт "прекращения восприятия и чувствования", не так ли? Не косвенный опыт рассуждения о "прекращения восприятия и чувствования", да? 
А поскольку речь идёт о ниродха-самапатти, а о не 3-й бесформенной дхьяне - прямой опыт без участия в нём скандх, не так ли?

----------


## Митяй

> Судя по всему, описано возвращение из 4-й бесформенной дхьяны (ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия) в 3-ю дхьяну (прекращения восприятия) - и опыт Пробуждения из 3-й дхьяны, по примеру Будды Шакьямуни. И это уже не 3-я дхьяна, а ниродха-самапатти. Не так?


Так ведь ниродха-самапатти и есть прекращения восприятия и чувствования. В связи с этим у меня возникает когнитивный диссонанс - описывается как бы восприятие в состоянии прекращения восприятия и чувствования. Возможно, Будда это и имел в виду, говоря, что размышления об этом состоянии бесполезны для недостигшего его, и приводят только к путанице.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Прямой опыт "прекращения восприятия и чувствования", не так ли? Не косвенный опыт рассуждении о "прекращения восприятия и чувствования", верно?


Что Вы подразумеваете, говоря "прямой опыт"?  Если имеется ввиду прижизненное достижение "прекращение восприятия и чувствования", то да, именно это отличает наличие прямого опыта, от косвенных рассуждений.

----------


## Германн

Но ведь боги бесформенных миров (соответствующих 4-м дхьянам) скандхи сознания не лишены. Прекращение восприятия и чувствования завязано на скандху сознания. Когда же пресекается такой сансарный опыт (опыт 3-й дхьяны) - на его месте появляется опыт ниродха-самапатти, прижизненной Ниббаны. Опыт без участия в нём скандх. Так происходит Освобождение из 3-й дхьяны, по примеру Будды Шакьямуни... А Вы как считаете?

----------


## Greedy

*Германн*, дайте чёткое определение, что Вы подразумеваете под слово опыт: опыт - это...

----------


## Митяй

> В этом состоянии ум и все процессы ума временно прекращаются. В суттах достижение ниббаны часто описывается двумя способами - получением трёх знаний (тевиджа) на основе 4 джханы, или *посредством достижения ниродха-самапатти через последовательное прохождение по всем джханам и бесформенным сферам*.


Не уверен, что это соответствует освобождению из 3-й дхъяны (она остается позади), если правильно вас понял.

----------


## Германн

> Что Вы подразумеваете, говоря "прямой опыт"?


Если нужда застанет в городе, где-нибудь в людном месте, а облегчиться негде - представление себе картины туалетных дел опыт косвенный. Легче от фантазий не становится. А забежать в кафе и облегчиться - опыт самый что ни наесть прямой. Приносит немедленное облегчение, мысль об облегчении достоверна. У меня всё просто. А чем у Вас одна идея достовернее другой? Воображаемый туалет ничем не хуже настоящего, и главное поменьше думать, или как?




> Если имеется ввиду прижизненное достижение "прекращение восприятия и чувствования", то да, именно это отличает наличие прямого опыта, от косвенных рассуждений.


А чем такое достижение отличается от фантазий? В примере с облегчением разница существенна, и если перепутать прямой опыт с косвенным, получится большой конфуз. В духовной практике конфуз ещё серьёзнее - перерождение в бесформенных мирах вместо Ниббаны.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но ведь боги бесформенных миров (соответствующих 4-м дхьянам) скандхи сознания не лишены. Прекращение восприятия и чувствования завязано на скандху сознания.


Не завязано, ибо нет никакой сферы, соотвествующей прекращению восприятия и чувствования. Высшая точка сансары - это Сфера ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Этой сферы достиг Уддака Рамапутта (второй из учителей Будды), который думал, что это достижение является просветлением. Однако, это достижение действительно очень близко к выходу из сансары. В суттах говорится, что следующим медитативным достижением является прекращение восприятия и чувствования (ниродха-самапатти), т.е., по сути, ниббана».

----------


## Германн

> *Германн*, дайте чёткое определение, что Вы подразумеваете под слово опыт: опыт - это...


 достоверное в знании.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если нужда застанет в городе, где-нибудь в людном месте, а облегчиться негде - представление себе картины туалетных дел опыт косвенный. Легче от фантазий не становится. А забежать в кафе и облегчиться - опыт самый что ни наесть прямой. Приносит немедленное облегчение, мысль об облегчении достоверна. У меня всё просто. А чем у Вас одна идея достовернее другой? Воображаемый туалет ничем не хуже настоящего, и главное поменьше думать, или как?


Судя по примеру, у Вас действительно всё просто!  :Smilie: 




> А чем такое достижение отличается от фантазий? В примере с облегчением разница существенна, и если перепутать прямой опыт с косвенным, получится большой конфуз. В духовной практике конфуз ещё серьёзнее - перерождение в бесформенных мирах вместо Ниббаны.


Перерождение в бесформенных мирах не такое уж и частое явление, для этого нужно иметь опыт джхан ) - это во-первых. А во-вторых: перерождение в бесформенных мирах случается по большей части тогда, когда не до конца отпущены все привязанности. Так что привязанность к "опыту" может стать помехой на пути к Ниббане. )

----------


## Германн

> Не завязано, ибо нет никакой сферы, соотвествующей прекращению восприятия и чувствования.


У богов бесформенных сфер есть скандха сознания, но нет опыта, обусловленного наличием скандхи сознания? Чем эти боги отличаются от Архатов в состоянии прижизненной ниродхи?




> Высшая точка сансары - это Сфера ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Этой сферы достиг Уддака Рамапутта (второй из учителей Будды), который думал, что это достижение является просветлением. Однако, это достижение действительно очень близко к выходу из сансары. В суттах говорится, что следующим медитативным достижением является прекращение восприятия и чувствования (ниродха-самапатти), т.е., по сути, ниббана.


Очевидно, это не возврат с 4-й дхьяны на предшествующий уровень 3-й дхьяны, но уже сверхмирской опыт ниродха-самапатти, не тождественный опыту богов бесформенных миров. Как боги не тождественны Архатам.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> У богов бесформенных сфер есть скандха сознания, но нет опыта, обусловленного наличием скандхи сознания? Чем эти боги отличаются от Архатов в состоянии прижизненной ниродхи?


Германн, ещё раз - прекращение восприятия и чувствования (ниродха-самапатти) не является характеристикой ни одной из сфер, в т.ч. бесформенных миров (арупа-локи).

----------


## Германн

> Так что привязанность к "опыту" может стать помехой на пути к Ниббане. )


Так нужно облегчиться, если хочется - или можно оставить всё, как есть, и удовлетвориться косвенными представлениями об облегчении? Нужно ли познать ниродху прямо, непосредственно - настолько же бесспорно, достоверно? Или достаточно лишь рассуждений типа: "ничего не помню: значит, была ниродха"? Если замечтаться о комфортном туалете и забыть справить нужду, духкха напомнит о себе. Получится наглядный результат недостоверного знания. Оно такое ненадёжное даже в простых делах. Религия же вопрос жизни и смерти, что как бы намекает.

----------


## Германн

> Германн, ещё раз - прекращение восприятия и чувствования (ниродха-самапатти) не является характеристикой ни одной из сфер, в т.ч. бесформенных миров (арупа-локи).


Зачем же Вы тогда определяете бесформенных богов как тех, кто скандхой обладает - а опытом скандхи не обладает? Если скандха есть, а завязанный на неё опыт отсутствует, то получается ниродха-самапатти, прижизненное пресечение функционирования скандх. Чем же ниродха-самапатти принципиально отличается от 3-й дхьяны?

Почему бесформенные боги 3-й дхьяны не обладают достоверным знанием париниббаны - ведь у них всё для этого есть, согласно Вашим взглядам. Они знакомы с отсутствием восприятия.

----------


## Greedy

> достоверное в знании.


Отлично.
Итак, _опыт - это достоверное в знание_.

Главный тезис: Ниродха (прекращение восприятия и чувствования) является достоверным в знании.

Чтобы обсуждать этот тезис, необходимо дать некоторые разъяснения.
*Германн*, перечислите способы обретения достоверного в знании.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так нужно облегчиться, если хочется - или можно оставить всё, как есть, и удовлетвориться косвенными представлениями об облегчении? Нужно ли познать ниродху прямо, непосредственно - настолько же бесспорно, достоверно? Или достаточно лишь рассуждений типа: "ничего не помню: значит, была ниродха"?


Нужно. Достоверное знание ниродхи - это не просто случайное достижение некоего состояния, подобного впадению в кому или забытьё, а прослеживание всей цепочки того, как и почему достигается "прекращение восприятия и чувствования". Когда есть такое знание, есть возможность входить и выходить из этого состояния, при этом знание о нём не исчезает. Это и есть «саупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана с остатком подпитки». С распадом тела наступает  окончательная Ниббана, соответствующая Ниродха-самапати. Смерть араханта – это последний и полный выход из обусловленного существования. Он не приводит к новому рождению.




> Если замечтаться о комфортном туалете и забыть справить нужду, духкха напомнит о себе. Получится наглядный результат недостоверного знания. Оно такое ненадёжное даже в простых делах. Религия же вопрос жизни и смерти, что как бы намекает.


Именно это и прослеживается в Ваших рассуждениях о неком "опыте", остающемся даже после париниббаны. Что это, если не привязанность к опыту скандх? Ведь другого опыта у вас пока нет, следовательно говорить о нём - это наглядный пример недостоверного знания, разрастания чащи воззрений, глухомани воззрений, суматохи воззрений, путаницы воззрений и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Зачем же Вы тогда определяете бесформенных богов как тех, кто скандхой обладает - а опытом скандхи не обладает? Если скандха есть, а завязанный на неё опыт отсутствует, то получается ниродха-самапатти, прижизненное пресечение функционирования скандх. Чем же ниродха-самапатти принципиально отличается от 3-й дхьяны?
> 
> Почему бесформенные боги 3-й дхьяны не обладают достоверным знанием париниббаны - ведь у них всё для этого есть, согласно Вашим взглядам. Они знакомы с отсутствием восприятия.


Какой-то сумбурный вопрос. ) В бесформенных сферах рождаются те существа, которые достигли соответствующих медитативных достижений - джхан - в предыдущем своём рождении. Они не достигали "прекращения восприятия и чувствования", потому и рождаются в бесформенных мирах.
Всего есть 4 бесформенных сферы. Например единственным объектом ума существ мира «безграничного пространства» ( акасаньянча-ятана) является безграничное пространство. В мире «безграничного сознания» - (винньяна-нанча-ятана) единственным объектом ума существ является их собственное безграничное сознание, и т.д.

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...arupa-loka.htm

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Прямой опыт отстутствия любого опыта невозможен.
> Знание о таком - недостоверно.


Читайте, что пишут. Пишут о знании, а не о прямом опыте (?) отсутствия опыта.



> Знание о [событии] париниббане как о конце любого опыта. Знание объектов такого рода достигается умозаключением. Умозаключение--источник достоверного знания.


Поправка к старому:



> Париниббана не сводится к факту смерти тела, предсказанному Маре,


Не сводится в следующем: архат *знает загодя* то, что это рождение--последнее, и смерть будет прекращением пяти скандх (и опыта заодно). Потому событие и называется париниббаной, а не смертью тела.




> Основание - то, что принципиально невозможно познать смерть тела как конец любого опыта и знания.


Принципиально невозможно доказать отсутствие Святаго Духа в печеньке. Но это и не требуется.
Тот, кто утверждает наличие, несёт бремя доказательства. Доказывайте же.

----------


## Германн

> Чтобы обсуждать этот тезис, необходимо дать некоторые разъяснения.
> *Германн*, перечислите способы обретения достоверного в знании.


То есть способы обретения прямого опыта обсуждаемой ниродхи. (Прямой опыт - источник достоверности знания, достоверное в знании.)
Применительно к ниродха-самапатти - это остановка функционирования скандх с её непосредственным восприятием без участия скандх. 
Вместо опыта скандх появляется прямой опыт без участия скандх, содержательно совпадающий с париниббаной (прямым опытом без скандх).
Как в Сутте о Шарипутре.

----------


## Greedy

> То есть способы обретения прямого опыта обсуждаемой ниродхи.


Нет.
Перечислите способы обретения прямого опыта (любого).
Т.е. прямой опыт обретается:
- вот таким образом;
- вот этаким образом;
- ...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Читайте, что пишут. Пишут о знании, а не о прямом опыте (?) отсутствия опыта.


Достоверного знания без непосредственного опыта, прямого опыта, не бывает. Прямой опыт = достоверное в знании.
Прямой опыт отсутствия любого опыта невозможен. Неоткуда взяться достоверным посылкам для настолько же достоверного заключения.
Достоверное знание отсутствия любого знания невозможно. Неоткуда взяться достоверным посылкам - не будет и достоверного заключения.
Поскольку у Вас париниббана - полное отсутствие любого знания и опыта, она никак не может быть достоверно, бесспорно познана никем.




> Не сводится в следующем: архат *знает загодя* то, что это рождение--последнее, и смерть будет прекращением пяти скандх (и опыта заодно). Потому событие и называется париниббаной, а не смертью тела.


Откуда Ваш Архат может достоверно (а не гипотетически) знать, что его смерть будет только прекращением пяти скандх и опыта как такового? Знание отсутствия любого знания - невозможно. Нет никакой основы для достоверных утверждений об этом. Предположительно, спекулятивно - можно уверждать. Этому посвящён весь тред, и этот тезис многократно повторялся - как и констатация того, что из опыта скандх не следует, что опыт скандх единственный возможный опыт.




> Принципиально невозможно доказать отсутствие Святаго Духа в печеньке. Но это и не требуется.
> Тот, кто утверждает наличие, несёт бремя доказательства. Доказывайте же.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post500863
СМ 56.11 "Но ни к той, ни к другой крайности не клонится срединный путь, что до конца постигнут Татхагатой; видение дарующий, знание дарующий, к умиротворению, к постижению, к пробуждению, к Освобождению ведет." http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn56-11.htm
Если бы париниббана была отсутствием любого знания и опыта, как таковая она оказалась бы непостижимой, и Татхагата не знал бы Путь до конца.
Он оказался бы таким же теоретиком, как брахманы из "Сутты о познании трёх Вед", не имевшие прямого опыта конечной цели своего пути.
Всё это говорилось здесь неоднократно.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Германн

> Нет.
> Перечислите способы обретения прямого опыта (любого).
> Т.е. прямой опыт обретается:
> - вот таким образом;
> - вот этаким образом;
> - ...


Проверка чего-либо напрямую, без участия рассуждений об этом. Созерцание факта.

----------


## Greedy

> Проверка чего-либо напрямую, без участия рассуждений об этом. Созерцание факта.


Отлично.
Таким образом получается, что Вы опровергаете утверждение: Ниродха-самапатти недостижима практикой созерцания.
Кто же из Ваших оппонентов придерживает подобного воззрения?

----------


## Германн

> Нужно. Достоверное знание ниродхи - это не просто случайное достижение некоего состояния, подобного впадению в кому или забытьё, а прослеживание всей цепочки того, как и почему достигается "прекращение восприятия и чувствования". Когда есть такое знание, есть возможность входить и выходить из этого состояния, при этом знание о нём не исчезает. Это и есть «саупадисеса Ниббана», то есть «Ниббана с остатком подпитки». С распадом тела наступает  окончательная Ниббана, соответствующая Ниродха-самапати. Смерть араханта – это последний и полный выход из обусловленного существования. Он не приводит к новому рождению.


Это настолько же недостоверное знание, как геоцентрическая система Птолемея. Астрономы с помощью его системы эпициклов успешно предсказывали астрономические явления, но теория не соответствует действительности. Была бы у них возможность выйти в Космос и достоверно, напрямую посмотреть на расположение Земли относительно других тел Солнечной системы - появилось бы достоверное знание. (Пример сильно  упрощённый, но уместный.) 

Уже приводился пример с амнезиями, можете почитать у Оливера Сакса "Человек, который принял свою жену за шляпу" про моряка, лишившегося способности запоминать. Для него все текущие события - одна сплошная ниродха, и он делает правдоподобные предположения из того материала, что у него под рукой. Из содержания своего сознания: в данном случае, сохранившейся памяти. Конструирует, домысливает, что же было 5 минут назад. Не обладая доступом к памяти на недавние события. 

Аналогично, если Архат не имеет прямого опыта самой ниродхи, он не может достоверно что-то утверждать о ней. Даже если будет управлять ситуацией настолько же успешно, как астрономы античности, работавшие по таблицам эпициклов и считавшие, что Солнце вращаеся вокруг Земли, не проверив это в непосредственном опыте.




> Именно это и прослеживается в Ваших рассуждениях о неком "опыте", остающемся даже после париниббаны. Что это, если не привязанность к опыту скандх? Ведь другого опыта у вас пока нет, следовательно говорить о нём - это наглядный пример недостоверного знания, разрастания чащи воззрений, глухомани воззрений, суматохи воззрений, путаницы воззрений и т.д.


У меня такого опыта конечно нет, у Татхагаты - был. С одной стороны, я исхожу из слов Будды о том, что он познал путь до конца - с другой же стороны, из логического соответствия различных канонических утверждений друг другу. Если отрицать ниродха-самапатти и париниббану как прямой опыт, получается слишком много нелепиц.

Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния Буратино? У Вас - ничем. Это несуществование Татхагаты после смерти. 
У меня париниббана Шакьямуни отличается от состояния Буратино тем, что Татхагата прямо знает париниббану, а Буратино ничего не знает (его нет).

----------


## Германн

> Отлично.
> Таким образом получается, что Вы опровергаете утверждение: Ниродха-самапатти недостижима практикой созерцания.
> Кто же из Ваших оппонентов придерживает подобного воззрения?


Вообще-то уважаемый Сергей Чернявский придерживается - а Вы всё ещё не заметили?  :Smilie: 
Для Сергея ниродха-самапатти просто голый разрыв опыта, и непосредственно не созерцается - только на выходе.
Рассуждения постфактум о неведомой ниродхе (была выключена якобы единственная "ведалка") выдаются за достоверное знание.
Знание-то ниродхи, безусловно, у Архата достоверное - вот только достоверность эта требует прямого опыта ниродха-самапатти.
На это мои оппоненты пойти никак не могут, это ведь отрицает париниббану как состояние Буратино. А Буратино - это наше всё  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий С

Я думаю, в этой бесконечной дискуссии неплохо было бы прояснить понимание собеседниками глаголов "знает" и "существует". Можно ли знать, не существуя? Можно ли существовать, не зная? Можно ли _знать_ или _не знать_, если любые вопросы о существовании и несуществовании некорректны (как и говорил Будда в нескольких суттах). Можно ли существовать, не зная? Все сводится к тому, что я просил прояснить собеседников в самом начале: Наблюдатель, наблюдаемое, опыт наблюдения. Каждое из трех, а также попарно. а также все три _теоретически_ могут существовать или не существовать. Попробуйте отойти от терминов и их значений, специфических для различных школ. Пусть останутся только естественно-научные вещи: наблюдатель, наблюдаемое, процесс наблюдения. Возможно, это прояснит дело...

----------


## Greedy

> Вообще-то уважаемый Сергей Чернявский придерживается - а Вы всё ещё не заметили?


*Сергей Чернявский*, считаете ли Вы, что Ниродха-самапатти недостижима практикой созерцания?

----------


## Германн

Практика созерцания - немного двусмысленный термин. Сейчас будет много слов, мало дела.
Созерцаемо ли состояние самой ниродхи - вот как лучше сформулировать вопрос.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> *Сергей Чернявский*, считаете ли Вы, что Ниродха-самапатти недостижима практикой созерцания?


Нет. Напротив:




> «Какие качества ума столь необходимы, чтобы достичь прекращения восприятия и чувствования?»
> Два качества очень важны в достижении прекращения восприятия и чувствования: успокоение и прозрение. (СН 41.6)


Успокоение и прозрение - это бхавана, т.е. по нашему "медитация".  В буддийской медитации можно выделить два аспекта:

 1. Развитие успокоения ума (саматха-бхавана) или сосредоточение (самадхи)
 2. Развитие прозрения (випассана-бхавана) или развитие мудрости

----------


## Greedy

> Созерцаемо ли состояние самой ниродхи - вот как лучше сформулировать вопрос.


Говорить о созерцаемости состояния некорректно.

Сравните два вопроса:
1. Созерцаемо ли состояние разбивания стекла.
2. Возможно ли созерцать разбивание стекла.

Если возможно только второе, то будет ли такое созерцание обретением прямого опыта разбивания стекла?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Созерцаемо ли состояние самой ниродхи - вот как лучше сформулировать вопрос.


Чем оно может быть созерцаемо, если ниродха это прекращение восприятия и чувствоания? Будда говорит только о "прекращении восприятия и чувствования" как о высшем медитативном достижении, которое достигается так то и так то, тем то и тем то.  Германн говорит, что "прекращение восприятия и чувствования" сопровождается каким-то восприятием. Герман постулирует знание отсутствия любого знания? Или считает, что Будда использовал двусмысленный термин, говорящей не о прекращении, а о чём-то другом?




> «А как происходит достижение прекращения восприятия и чувствования?»
> 
> «Когда монах достигает прекращения восприятия и чувствования, к нему не приходит мысль о том, что «сейчас я достигну прекращения восприятия и чувствования» или «я достигаю прекращения восприятия и чувствования» или «я достиг прекращения восприятия и чувствования». Вместо этого, к такому состоянию приводит то, каким образом раннее был развит ум». 
> 
> (СН 41.6)

----------


## Greedy

> Нет.


Замечательно.
Значит предмет дискуссии *Германном* определён не совсем корректно.

Просим *Германна* уточнить, в чём он видит противоречивость позиции оппонентов.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Митяй

Аджан Брам о ниродхе и пути к ниббане:



> Представьте шесть телевизоров на линии: один называется «зрение», другой называется «слушание», третий называется «обоняние», четвертый называется «вкус», пятый называется «прикосновение» и последний называется «ум». Только один из этих телевизоров включен в одно и то же время – только один, затем второй и еще один, мелькнет в бытии и затем отключается. Можно легко видеть то, что на экранах, видеть прибывание и убывание того, что на экране, однако способ стать Просветленным – это не только видеть прибывание и убывание того, что на экране, но видеть, как весь телевизор приходит к бытию и затем полностью исчезает.
> Одно из больших преимуществ достижения джхан в том, что, как только вы вошли в джхану, пять «телевизоров» полностью исчезают, – не просто на мгновение пропадают из бытия, а пропадают из бытия на много часов. Это не так, как если на экране ничего нет, – нет больше экрана! Нет зрения. Нет звука. Нет даже слушания. Нет запаха. Нет вкуса. Нет касания. Это потому, что, когда вы в джхане, нет тела. Это чистое ментальное сознание. Вот почему вы можете сидеть долгие периоды времени. Колени не болят, спина не болит, нос не чешется и не хочется чихать. Вы полностью оставили мир.
> Пять «телевизоров» исчезают, и у вас остается только этот ум. Однако отдавайте себе полный отчёт в том, что вы можете там застрять. Некоторые люди со слабой мудростью подумают: «Вот оно: ум – это окончательный телевизор, который не исчезает». Однако вы можете или применить анализ, или углубить джханы, и вы увидите, как будут отсекаться части этого последнего «телевизора». От первой джханы до второй джханы вы отсекаете половину «телевизора», начальное и поддерживаемое применение ума (витакка и вичара). От второй до третьей джханы и от третьей до четвёртой вы отсекаете ещё целую кучу всего от этого «телевизора». Вы отсекаете всё больше и входите в нематериальные погружения (арупа джханы). Вы продолжаете отсекать, пока не достигаете прекращения (ниродха самапатти), когда уже ничего не остаётся от этого последнего «телевизора». Сознание исчезло. То, что знает, исчезло. Вы выходите из этого опыта и уже никак не можете упустить смысл. То, что мы считали реальным, проникающим и стабильным, то, что знает, – это мираж!
> ...
> Те из вас, кто начал своё отречение, понимают, что чем больше вы отказываетесь, тем свободнее вы себя чувствуете. Вы отказываетесь от своего дома, вы отказываетесь от своей машины, вы отказываетесь от своей собственности, вы отказываетесь от секса, отказываетесь от развлечений, вы отказываетесь от всех этих вещей и обнаруживаете, что чем больше вы отказываетесь, тем больше вы освобождены. Как человек, который несёт за спиной большой рюкзак с камнями, начинает понимать, что ему вовсе не обязательно нести все это. Так, путешествуя на гору к Ниббане, вы всё время выбрасываете вещи: выбрасываете всё, чем владеете, выбрасываете своё тело, выбрасываете свои мысли, выбрасываете свои беспокойства и выбрасываете иллюзию своей личности. Делая последние шаги к вершине горы, вы выбрасываете «делающего», следом отбрасываете «знающего». И тогда ничего не остаётся.





> «Когда монах достигает прекращения восприятия и чувствования, к нему не приходит мысль о том, что «сейчас я достигну прекращения восприятия и чувствования» или «я достигаю прекращения восприятия и чувствования» или «я достиг прекращения восприятия и чувствования». Вместо этого, к такому состоянию приводит то, каким образом раннее был развит ум».


Кстати, тот же Аджан Брам говорил, что даже в первой джхане не может быть мыслей. А дорога к высшим джханам лежит не через волевое решение в нижестоящей джхане, а через решение о входе в такую-то джхану, принятом заранее, до входа в первую (сравнивая с человеком, который на входе в дом с ледяным полом и четырьмя комнатами принимает решение разогнаться и доехать до четвертой, последовательно проезжая через все, иначе не получится)

----------

Vladiimir (17.09.2012), Богдан Б (18.09.2012), Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Можно ли знать, не существуя?


Можно знать, не поддаваясь онтологически описаниям. 
Онтологически неописуемый Татхагата знает Путь до конца.




> Можно ли существовать, не зная?


Есть такой опыт Татхагаты, как рупа. Татхагата знает рупу, рупа ничего не знает.
(Это можно сказать и про опыт любого потенциального Будды.) 
Нет Будды, который ничего бы не знал. Если Будда ничего не знает - его нет.




> Можно ли _знать_ или _не знать_, если любые вопросы о существовании и несуществовании некорректны (как и говорил Будда в нескольких суттах).


Можно знать то, чему учил Татхагата - например, знать некорректность онтологических описаний Татхагаты.
Утверждение о том, что Татхагата достоверно знает париниббану (имеет прямой опыт соответствующего состояния) - совершенно корректно.




> Наблюдатель, наблюдаемое, опыт наблюдения.


Сначала нужно уточнять значения всех этих слов. Каждое - на отдельный тред.
Уйдём в бессмысленные пререкания из-за двусмысленности терминов.

"Знай Меру!" (с)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сначала нужно уточнять значения всех этих слов. Каждое - на отдельный тред.
> Уйдём в бессмысленные пререкания из-за двусмысленности терминов.
> 
> "Знай Меру!" (с)


Я просто вижу, в меру своего невежества, что вы с Сергеем как раз зациклились на терминах.

Поэтому и предложил "нейтральную" систему координат.

----------


## Германн

> Замечательно.
> Значит предмет дискуссии *Германном* определён не совсем корректно.
> Просим *Германна* уточнить, в чём он видит противоречивость позиции оппонентов.


Ошибаетесь... Я говорил: спрашивая про "практику" созерцания, получите слова не по делу. Так и вышло. 
Речь не о буддийской практике. Речь о созерцании - непосредственном, прямом опыте - ниродхи и париниббаны.




> Сравните два вопроса:
>  1. Созерцаемо ли состояние разбивания стекла.
>  2. Возможно ли созерцать разбивание стекла.
>  Если возможно только второе, то будет ли такое созерцание обретением прямого опыта разбивания стекла?


Честного говоря, не понял, что Вы имеете в виду.

Созерцать стекло разбитым: иметь прямой, непосредственный опыт разбитого стекла - вот что значит достоверный опыт разбивания стекла.
Созерцать ниродху: иметь прямой, непосредственный опыт самого состояния ниродхи - вот что значит достоверное знание ниродхи.

Противоречий в позиции оппонентов много, и все они много раз здесь озвучены.
Главное: париниббана Будды Шакьямуни сейчас ничем не отличается от состояния Буратино, который ничего не знает.

Татхагата отказывался утверждать несуществование Татхагаты после смерти. 
Если Татхагата ничего не знает, он сейчас не существует - точно так же, как Буратино.

----------


## Митяй

Германн, вы ведете очень интересную, и в чем-то полезную, дискуссию с нами, но вы отдаете себе отчет в том, что пока вы сами не осуществите ниродху-самапатти, истина все время для вас будет где-то там?

----------


## Greedy

> Честного говоря, не понял, что Вы имеете в виду.
> 
> Созерцать стекло разбитым: иметь прямой, непосредственный опыт разбитого стекла - вот что значит достоверный опыт разбивания стекла.


Речь идёт о процессе.
Будет ли созерцание процесса разбивания стекла достоверным знанием о данном явлении: разбивание стекла?

----------


## Германн

> Я просто вижу, в меру своего невежества, что вы с Сергеем как раз зациклились на терминах.
> Поэтому и предложил "нейтральную" систему координат.


Она не нейтральная. Это вопросы, по которым расходились великие школы, виджнянавада и мадхьямика, а потом их подразделения.
Это дебри, в которых утонет предмет обсуждения: есть у Татхагаты прямой опыт париниббаны, или париниббана неотличима от состояния Буратино.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Она не нейтральная. Это вопросы, по которым расходились великие школы, виджнянавада и мадхьямика, а потом их подразделения.
> Это дебри, в которых утонет предмет обсуждения: есть у Татхагаты прямой опыт париниббаны, или париниббана неотличима от состояния Буратино.


Ну, Вам виднее. Я ведь не философ, но вижу, что у вас все время все крутится насчет терминов и системы координат.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Речь идёт о процессе.
> Будет ли созерцание процесса разбивания стекла достоверным знанием о данном явлении: разбивание стекла?


С точки зрения результата разбивания стекла - конечно, нет.
"Сутта о познании трёх Вед" конкретизирует необходимое и достаточное знание Пути: нужно достоверно знать конечный пункт Пути, включительно.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Главное: париниббана Будды Шакьямуни сейчас ничем не отличается от состояния Буратино, который ничего не знает.


Германн, можно попросить Вас прекратить подобные невежественные высказывания, которые не несут за собой никакой пользы? Вряд ли подобное пустословие является благой каммой, особенно когда речь о Татхагате. )




> Татхагата отказывался утверждать несуществование Татхагаты после смерти.


Также как и существование. Забыли?  
А всё потому, что  на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас, при жизни. Следовательно нет никакой возможности сказать о том, что происходит после смерти. Так почему же Вы продолжаете спорить с Буддой, утверждая его существование после смерти?

----------


## Германн

> Германн, вы ведете очень интересную, и в чем-то полезную, дискуссию с нами, но вы отдаете себе отчет в том, что пока вы сами не осуществите ниродху-самапатти, истина все время для вас будет где-то там?


Понимаю, и ежедневно медитирую. 
Тхеравада для меня - предмет второго обета Ваджраяны (не пренебрегать Учением шравак).

----------


## Zom

> Так почему же Вы продолжаете спорить с Буддой, утверждая его существование после смерти?


Так вот же шь: ))

“Друг, тот, кто не лишён жажды к форме, кто не лишён хотения, любви, желания, влечения, страсти к форме – тот думает так: “Татхагата существует после смерти” или “Татхагата не существует после смерти” или “Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти” или “Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти”. 

Тот, кто не лишён жажды к чувству…
Тот, кто не лишён жажды к восприятию…
Тот, кто не лишён жажды к формациям [ума]…

Тот, кто не лишён жажды к сознанию, кто не лишён хотения, любви, желания, влечения, страсти к сознанию – тот думает так: “Татхагата существует после смерти” или “Татхагата не существует после смерти” или “Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти” или “Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти”.

СН 44.5

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> С точки зрения результата разбивания стекла - конечно, нет.


Т.е. созерцание процесса разбивания стекла не приводит к обретению достоверного знания о разбивании стекла, так?

----------


## Германн

Когда обсуждение вязнет в непродуктивном переливании из пустого в порожнее, нужен яркий, понятный пример. Давайте возьмём классического сына бесплодной женщины. (Нейтральный школьный пример.) Чем париниббана Будды Шакьямуни отличается сейчас от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?

----------


## Германн

> Также как и существование. Забыли?


Представьте себе, не забыл. 
Я не утверждаю Татхагату существующим после смерти. 
Я утверждаю Татхагату достоверно знающим состояние париниббаны.




> А всё потому, что  на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас, при жизни. Следовательно нет никакой возможности сказать о том, что происходит после смерти. Так почему же Вы продолжаете спорить с Буддой, утверждая его существование после смерти?


Есть возможность сказать о Татхагате то, что он сам заявил о себе. Вы же знаете, что нельзя утверждать несуществование Татхагаты после смерти, с его слов: это пример. Татхагата заявил, что он знает весь путь до конца. Достоверно, в отличие от брахманов. Соответственно, Татхагата знает париниббану достоверно, в прямом опыте. А кто и что Татхагата, где и как Татхагата, онтологически описать невозможно. 

Повторяю уже много раз, больше десятка, Вы просто игнорируете. 
Так же, как игнорируете элементарный вопрос, на который у Вас нет ответа: 

*Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?*

----------


## Германн

> Так вот же шь: ))
> 
> “Друг, тот, кто не лишён жажды к форме, кто не лишён хотения, любви, желания, влечения, страсти к форме – тот думает так: “Татхагата существует после смерти” или “Татхагата не существует после смерти” или “Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти” или “Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти”. 
> 
> Тот, кто не лишён жажды к чувству…
> Тот, кто не лишён жажды к восприятию…
> Тот, кто не лишён жажды к формациям [ума]…
> 
> Тот, кто не лишён жажды к сознанию, кто не лишён хотения, любви, желания, влечения, страсти к сознанию – тот думает так: “Татхагата существует после смерти” или “Татхагата не существует после смерти” или “Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти” или “Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти”.
> ...


Отрицаемое чатушкоти и альтернатива здесь не утверждаются. 
Неловко подробно воспроизводить свой тезис в *пятый*  :EEK!:  раз, но: 

Нельзя сказать, что: 
- Татхагата существует после смерти.
- Татхагата не существует после смерти [именно это логически получается у Cергея Чернявского, Zom, AlexT].
- Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти.
- Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти.
- Татхагату после смерти можно описать как-то иначе.

Нельзя сказать, что: 
- Татхагата это знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагата это не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагата и знание/опыт, и не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагата ни знание/опыт, ни не знание/опыт самой париниббаны.
- Татхагату, знающего в опыте саму париниббану, можно описать как-то иначе.

 Заметьте, если Татхагата не смертен, и оппоненты обосновывают это постоянством Ниббаны (у них отличной от Архата после смерти) - во первых, это противоречиво (Ниббана безо всякого знания это одно - Татхагата, знающий Путь, другое), во вторых утверждение о том, что Татхагата после смерти не существует. И абсурдное, и противоречащее Сутте утверждение. 

Что касается достоверного знания/опыта, можно сказать, что:
- Есть прямой опыт париниббаны = есть достоверное знание париниббаны.

 И где здесь 4 утверждения и их альтернатива? 
Речь о конкретном прямом опыте (о достоверном знании париниббаны), а не о Татхагате (достоверно знающем всё то, чему учил).

 Нельзя сказать, что: 
- Татхагата это знание/опыт самой париниббаны.

 Я бы назвал это непребывающей нирваной Будды, но мы должны оставаться в рамках воззрения Тхеравады.

----------


## Германн

* Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?* 

У меня всё просто. 
У Шакьямуни есть прямой опыт (знание) париниббаны. Шакьямуни онтологически неописуем.
У сына бесплодной женщины нет никакого опыта (знания). Сына бесплодной женщины онтологически нет.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> * Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?* 
> 
> У меня всё просто. 
> У Шакьямуни есть прямой опыт (знание) париниббаны. Татхагата онтологически неописуем.
> У сына бесплодной женщины нет никакого опыта (знания) париниббаны. Его онтологически нет.


Это отличный коан! Предлагаю всем сосредоточиться на нем и попытаться решить. Результаты прошу сообщить через 5 лет. Правильные ответы удостоятся приза "зрительских симпатий"! Также не исключаю денежное вознаграждение...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Соответственно, Татхагата знает париниббану достоверно, в прямом опыте.


Почему Вы думаете, что можете сделать из этого утверждения хоть один правильный вывод?
Почему Вы думаете, что здесь правильно употреблены слова "знает" и "опыт"?
Почему Вы думаете, что тот, кто оспаривает это Ваше утверждение обязательно автоматически утверждает тождество состояния Буратино с состоянием Татхагаты после смерти?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Когда обсуждение вязнет в непродуктивном переливании из пустого в порожнее, нужен яркий, понятный пример. Давайте возьмём классического сына бесплодной женщины. (Нейтральный школьный пример.) Чем париниббана Будды Шакьямуни отличается сейчас от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?


 Будда не рекомендовал строить догадки о том, что там за пределами возможного опыта, а направлял внимание учеников на то, что очевидно уже в этой самой жизни, он говорил о практике восприятия безличности (анатта) явлений. Поэтому  для начала попробуйте рассмотреть идею этого Вашего "самосущего опыта", лежащего вне составляющих имеющегося у нас опыта, т.е. вне скандх. Разве он не похож на того самого "сына бесплодной женщины", на "рога зайца" или "шерсть черепахи"?  Т.е. какие у Вас основания утверждать некий опыт, помимо имеющегося? Лично я не вижу таковых. 

"И если кто-либо скажет: «Помимо этого Всего я опишу иное», то он не сможет объяснить, на основании чего он делает такое утверждение, и будет опечален этим. Почему? Потому что это вне его возможностей".

Всё чем можно обосновать привязанность к подобным идеям (вечному опыту и т.п.) - это жажда к тем самым чувствам, звукам, формациям, сознанию, т.е. жажда к миру. Пять совокупностей очень коварны..)

----------


## Won Soeng

> * Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?* 
> 
> У меня всё просто. 
> У Шакьямуни есть прямой опыт (знание) париниббаны. Шакьямуни онтологически неописуем.
> У сына бесплодной женщины нет никакого опыта (знания). Сына бесплодной женщины онтологически нет.


Это просто какие-то отвлеченные рассуждения. Таких можно придумать миллиард. Кто-то здесь отстаивает идею, что париниббана Будды не отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?
С чем Вы дискутируете-то?

----------


## Германн

> Будда не рекомендовал строить догадки о том, что там за пределами возможного опыта


Это не за пределами возможного опыта Татхагаты. То, что Татхагата знает, известно с его слов. Это не догадки, а Учение. 
В Вашей интерпретации Татхагата после смерти не существует, Татхагаты нет - точно так же, как нет сына бесплодной женщины. 
Кто ничего не знает после смерти (сын бесплодной женщины не знает) - тот не существует. Это совершенно очевидно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Очевидно, что в Вашей интерпретации Татхагата после смерти не существует, Татхагаты нет - точно так же, как нет сына бесплодной женщины.


Вам это похоже очевиднее чем тем, чью интерпретацию Вы рассматриваете. Хотя Вам ясно возражают, что Татхагата уже при жизни не может быть найден. И после париниббаны - татхагата не может быть найден. Париниббана никак не меняет факт, что Татхагата не может быть найден.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Вам это похоже очевиднее чем тем, чью интерпретацию Вы рассматриваете. Хотя Вам ясно возражают, что Татхагата уже при жизни не может быть найден. И после париниббаны - татхагата не может быть найден. Париниббана никак не меняет факт, что Татхагата не может быть найден.


А то, что Татхагата знает что-то - это может быть найдено? 
Или нужно проигнорировать огромное количество утверждений Татхагаты о том, что Татхагата что-то знает?

Сначала был Татхагата (тот, кто знает). Потом того, кто знает, вдруг не стало. 
И сейчас его париниббана не отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины. 
Отдельная от знания, объективная "Ниббана" как была, так и осталась - но она не Татхагата. 

P.S. Я не утверждаю, что Ниббана - это Татхагата. См. 4 отрицания + отрицание альтернативы.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не утверждаю Татхагату существующим после смерти. 
> Я утверждаю Татхагату достоверно знающим состояние париниббаны.


 Если Вы не утверждаете  Татхагату существующим после смерти, то кто же тогда по-вашему знает состояние париниббаны после смерти? ) Знание париниббаны=Татхагата? Если нет, то Вы утверждаете существование Татхагаты после смерти, если да, то это противоречие тому, что говорил Будда: на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас. Будда не говорил, что его знание Ниббаны - это и есть Татхагата. )

Да и вообще, Вы считаете, что "прекращение" должно "знаться" бесконечно? Разве достоверное знание париниббаны не является тем самым плотом, который служит для преодоления, а не для цепляния за него?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сначала был Татхагата (тот, кто знает). Потом того, кто знает, вдруг не стало.


Вот она Ваша ошибка! Отсюда и все Ваши умственные спекуляции с существованием/несуществованием Татхагаты после смерти. Было знание, которое нам передал Будда, запустив Колесо Учения, но изначально не было никакого познающего или обладателя этого знания. По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: "Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден".




> Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания. И если другие будут оскорблять, обижать, надсмехаться, изводить и изнурять Татхагату на этот счёт, он не испытает ни злобы, ни чувства обиды из-за этого. И если другие будут восхвалять, уважать, чтить и почитать Татхагату на этот счёт, то он не испытает ни радости, ни счастья, ни эйфории из-за этого. И если другие будут восхвалять, уважать, чтить и почитать Татхагату на этот счёт, он думает так: «Они выказывают такое услужение тому, что было познано» *


* - Как поясняет Дост. Бхиккху Бодхи, эта фраза означает, что те, кто восхваляют Будду (Татхагату), на самом деле восхваляют лишь пять безличных совокупностей тела-ума, и то, что эти совокупности безличны, и было им познано в момент Просветления.

_«Только страдания существуют - но не найти страдающего; 
Поступки совершаются - но нет того, кто их совершает; 
Ниббана есть - но нет того, кто в неё входит; 
Путь существует - но не найти того, кто по нему идёт»._

----------

Богдан Б (18.09.2012), Митяй (17.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> но изначально не было никакого познающего или обладателя этого знания


Это не моя ошибка, а Ваше утверждение несуществования Татхагаты ещё при жизни, до париниббаны.
Вы (вместе с Бхикку Бодхи) утверждаете, что скандхи есть - а Татхагаты, учившего разотождествляться со скандхами, нет.




> те, кто восхваляют Будду (Татхагату), на самом деле восхваляют лишь пять безличных совокупностей тела-ума


 Татхагата здесь редуцирован к скандхам, а это неправильно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А то, что Татхагата знает что-то - это может быть найдено?


Татхагата знает все. Весь опыт сансары и есть знание татхагаты. Так же и опыт прекращения всего - это и есть знание татхагаты. 
Как можно насчет чего-то из этого сказать: только это татхагата? Или - это знание татхагаты, а это татхагата не знает?

Нет чего-то обособленного, о чем можно было бы сказать - это знание татхагаты, опыт татхагаты, ум татхагаты, состояние татхагаты, свойство татхагаты, качество татхагаты, элемент татхагаты.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это не моя ошибка, а Ваше утверждение несуществования Татхагаты ещё при жизни, до париниббаны.
> Вы (вместе с Бхикку Бодхи) утверждаете, что скандхи есть - а Татхагаты, учившего разотождествляться со скандхами, нет.


Не только я и учителя, но и сам Будда говорит, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас. Поэтому в тысячный раз прошу Вас сказать, что Вы считаете Татхагатой? 




> Татхагата здесь редуцирован к скандхам, а это неправильно.


Никакой редукции здесь нет. Редукция есть как раз в том случае, если некто считает, что помимо знания Дхаммы есть ещё что-то, то, чему или кому принадлежит это знание.  




> «Долгое время, Учитель, я хотел прийти и увидеть Благословенного, но я не мог сделать этого». 
> 
> «Довольно, Ваккали! Зачем тебе видеть это отвратительное тело? Тот, кто видит Дхамму - видит меня. Тот, кто видит меня - видит Дхамму. Поскольку в видении Дхаммы, Ваккали, можно увидеть меня, и в видении меня можно увидеть Дхамму.
> 
> (СН 22.87)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Достоверного знания без непосредственного опыта, прямого опыта, не бывает. Прямой опыт = достоверное в знании.
> Прямой опыт отсутствия любого опыта невозможен. Неоткуда взяться достоверным посылкам для настолько же достоверного заключения.
> Достоверное знание отсутствия любого знания невозможно. Неоткуда взяться достоверным посылкам - не будет и достоверного заключения.
> Поскольку у Вас париниббана - полное отсутствие любого знания и опыта, она никак не может быть достоверно, бесспорно познана никем.


Ну как же. Нет глаза--не будет соответствующего опыта и т.п. (Познаваемо? вполне).
Остается избавиться от думалки. Нет думалки--не будет соответствующего опыта.
Думалка в тхераваде не имеет эмпирически устранимого органа, однако ведь утверждается, что без жажды к новому рождению и она скоро прекратится. Анитьята ж!
"Опыт нирваны", конечно, в думалке.




> Если бы париниббана была отсутствием любого знания и опыта, как таковая она оказалась бы непостижимой, и Татхагата не знал бы Путь до конца. Он оказался бы таким же теоретиком, как брахманы из "Сутты о познании трёх Вед", не имевшие прямого опыта конечной цели своего пути.


Прижизненная дуккха-ниродха не является концом пути?

----------


## Кунсанг

Полное небытие невозможно сознания с точки зрения Махаяны. Оно не возникло из небытия и не уйдет в небытие. Сознание происхоит из своего предыдущего сознания момента и так длится безначально и бесконечно будет длиться. У Будды сознание будет обладать всеведением но также не прекратится и будет длиться дальше. Будда говорил много кальп тому назад, то есть это триллионы лет назад, я был тем то.

----------


## Германн

> Не только я и учителя, но и сам Будда говорит, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас. Поэтому в тысячный раз прошу Вас сказать, что Вы считаете Татхагатой?


Только то, что сам Татхагата счёл возможным рассказать о себе. Татхагата это то, "что" знает (все дхаммы, Путь до конца). 
Более конкретно рассказать нельзя: 4 отрицания + отрицание альтернативы. 

*ТАТХАГАГАТА ЗНАЕТ.* 
Вы осознали мой ответ?

Если Татхагата после париниббаны ничего не знает, это называется "не существует после смерти". Отдельная от знания объективная сущность, "Ниббана" - не Татхагата; и её сохранение у Вас не отменяет несуществования Татхагаты. "Ниббана" не знает. Татхагата знает. После смерти Татхагата, определяемый через указанные Татхагатой "знает" и 4 отрицания + отрицание альтернативы, у Вас не существует.




> Никакой редукции здесь нет. Редукция есть как раз в том случае, если некто считает, что помимо знания Дхаммы есть ещё что-то, то, чему или кому принадлежит это знание.


Да уж конечно нет редукции. Редукция во всей красе. Тот, что почитает Татхагату у Бхикку Бодхи - почитает не того, кто знает Путь - а скандхи, с котороым Татхагата учил разотождествляться. Что скандхи-то остаточные или уничтоженные почитать, сами-то по себе? В отличие от утверждений, что он знает, Татхагата отвергал себя как скандхи, он учил о скандхах как о не-я. Нельзя указать на скандхи как на Татхагату, как это делает Бхикку Бодхи. Нельзя указать и на знание как на Татхагату, достаточно только того, что Татхагата знает, и того, что при жизни у Татхагаты есть скандхи. Скандхи описаны как то, что прекращается в париниббане. Утверждение о том, что Татхагата после смерти не существует, отвергается. Это то, что сказал Татхагата, а Татхагата знает достоверно. 

Если после смерти Татхагата ничего не знает, он не существует. 

Чтоб избежать ситуации явной уччхедавады (когда сначала тот, кто знает, есть, уничтожаясь в париниббане), Вы перешли к нигилизму: идее о тотальном несуществовании Татхагаты (и полном несуществовании "я") ещё при жизни. Знают у Вас скандхи, и только скандхи, которые не-я: что то же самое, что "знание" компьютера, безжизненный информационный процесс. В аналитической философии это называется "зомби" (а в русском "биоробот"). Сначала философский зомби, потом сын бесплодной женщины - вот и весь Татхагата у Вас.

Татхагата определил учение о полном не-существовании "я" как небуддийское; утверждения о том, что после смерти он не существует - отвергал. 

*Татхагата знает* - будете с этим спорить? 
*Кто ничего не знает после смерти, тот не существует после смерти* - будете с этим спорить?
Нельзя утверждать, что Татхагата ничего не знает после смерти, после достижения париниббаны.

А с 4-мя отрицаниями + отрицание альтернативы спорить не нужно. 
Они об онтологическом описании Татхагаты - а не о том, что Татхагата счёл возможным о себе рассказать.

* Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?*

----------


## Германн

> Ну как же. Нет глаза--не будет соответствующего опыта и т.п. (Познаваемо? вполне).


Логическая ошибка. Вы необоснованно расширяете утверждение. Нет глаза - не будет опыта конкретно зрения. 
Нет оснований делать вывод об отсутствии любого опыта вообще, есть основания только для отрицания конкретных видов опыта.




> Остается избавиться от думалки. Нет думалки--не будет соответствующего опыта.





> "Опыт нирваны", конечно, в думалке.


Опыт отсутствия думалки - в думалке. Как умозрительная теория, не подкреплённая прямым опытом, а потому недостоверная.
Все рассуждения о том, что париниббана это полное пресечение опыта - метафизические предположения, делаемые вслепую, наугад.
Потому что опыт отсутствия любого опыта принципиально недостижим, и не может обеспечить истинность посылки в умозаключении.




> Прижизненная дуккха-ниродха не является концом пути?


Нет. Конец пути это конечная цель пути, париниббана. "Сутта о познании трёх Вед" уточняет именно этот вопрос: брахманы не знали свой путь до конца включительно, такое знание недостоверно.

----------


## Кунсанг

В общем поддерживаю Германна, у него лучше получается. Как можно говорить о том чего не знаешь?

----------

Германн (18.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

* Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?* 

У Шакьямуни есть прямой опыт (знание) париниббаны. Шакьямуни онтологически неописуем.
У сына бесплодной женщины нет никакого опыта (знания). Сына бесплодной женщины онтологически нет.

У оппонентов есть другие версии ответа?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если Татхагата после париниббаны ничего не знает, это называется "не существует после смерти"


Да с чего же Вы взяли то, что это так называется?  :Smilie:  
Сама фраза "татхагата знает" - это что?

----------

Сергей Ч (18.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Шакьямуни есть прямой опыт (знание) париниббаны


С чего Вы взяли, что можете обособленные обозначения "Шакьямуни", "есть", "прямой опыт", "знание" и "париниббана" составить в такое предложение?

----------

Сергей Ч (18.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Сама фраза "татхагата знает" - это что?


Это определение Татхагаты одним-единственным словом. 
Корректное определение с 4-мя избеганиями и избеганием альтернативы.
Татхагата говорил, что знает. Этого достаточно для понимания Татхагаты.

*Татхагата знает.*

- Кто такой Татхагата?
- Знает.

- Татхагата сводится к знанию?
- Нет.

----------


## Германн

> С чего Вы взяли, что можете обособленные обозначения "Шакьямуни", "есть", "прямой опыт", "знание" и "париниббана" составить в такое предложение?


 Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?


Что такое "париниббана Будды Шакьямуни сейчас"?

----------


## Германн

> Что такое "париниббана Будды Шакьямуни сейчас"?


В моём понимании, не-непостоянное знание (не-непостоянная дхарма). А в Вашем понимании? 
Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет. Конец пути это конечная цель пути, париниббана. "Сутта о познании трёх Вед" уточняет именно этот вопрос: брахманы не знали свой путь до конца включительно, такое знание недостоверно.


1. Будда знал путь до конца с момента бодхи.
Каким же образом он уже тогда знал "напрямую" _будущий опыт_?

2. Вы говорите, что нельзя без метафизики утверждать достоверно об отсутствии любого опыта.
На основании чего можно без метафизики утверждать достоверно о будущем наличии любого опыта?

----------


## Германн

> 1. Будда знал путь до конца с момента бодхи.
> Каким же образом он уже тогда знал "напрямую" _будущий опыт_?


Ниродха-самапатти (прямой опыт без участия скандх) содержательно совпадает с париниббаной (прямым опытом без скандх).




> 2. Вы говорите, что нельзя без метафизики утверждать достоверно об отсутствии любого опыта.
> На основании чего можно без метафизики утверждать достоверно о будущем наличии любого опыта?


"Метафизические предположения, делаемые вслепую, наугад" отличаются от утверждений на основе прямого опыта.
Татхагата имел прямой опыт, достоверное знание для утверждения не-непостоянства знания (дхармы) Ниббаны.
Пока не достигнуто состояние Татхагаты, для нас это метафизическое знание (предмет веры): для нас, не для Будды.

*Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагата знает - будете с этим спорить?


Конечно Татхагата - это тот, кто знает, потому он и зовётся Татхагатой. Это эпитет Будды, того, кто пробудился в Истину, в ком возникло знание. Когда есть такое видение, то это и есть Таковость, это и есть Архатство. Когда есть такое видение, то нет больше "я", "моего", есть "просто это, просто так" - т.е. таковость, татхагатовость, а не некое метафизическое извечное бытие.. И это видение очень глубоко и труднопостижимо. Трудно увидеть эту взаимозависимость даже при жизни, а после смерти, когда все совокупности угасли, вообще нет возможности определить "что-то там". 
Также как мы используем в повседневной жизни слова "я", "существо", "личность", не подразумевая под этим некие метафизицеские сущности, также и Татхагата - это просто эпитет того, кто прекратил неведение, пробудился. Пробуждение есть, но нет никакого обладателя возникшей мудрости, знания, нет никакого "дхармина". Поэтому Будда говорит, что на Татхагату нельзя указать даже здесь-и-сейчас. Сама фраза "татхагата знает" - не предполагает никаких сущностей, кроме возникшего знания. 
 Когда кто-то начинает подразумевать под этим нечто большее (скрытую природу Будды, истинную сущность Татхагаты и т.д.), как это делаете Вы, то он усложняет неусложняемое и запутывает сам себя. Об этом говорится в суттах. Вот и всё. Невежественный  человек начинает нервничать от идеи, что некое "я" или "моё", про которые он думает что у него есть, будут уничтожены, меня больше не будет и т.д. Будда не был в неведении относительно этого. Повсюду он говорит: _"О бхиккху, эта мысль, что меня может не быть, что я могу не иметь, устрашающа для ненаставленного мирянина"._ 
В Саббасава сутте Будда говорит об этом же, он говорит, что появление различные воззрений ("У меня нет "Я") или (У меня есть "Я") и т.д. - это следствие неправильно направленного внимания на неподходящие вопросы. Т.е. когда человек изначально  объят идеей  "Я есмь", и начинае развивать эту идею, думая (Буду ли я существовать в грядущей жизни, или не буду? Кем же я буду в грядущей жизни? Каким же образом я буду существовать в грядущей жизни? Кем быв, кем я стану в грядущей жизни? и т.д.) у него появляется одно из шести воззрений о "Я". 
Ззотерики  развивают эти мысли в идею метафизического Татхагаты. Будда конечно же не поддерживал подобные вещи (см. Анурадха сутту и Ямака сутту).

Германн, извините, но Ваша чашка чая переполнена, ) и вряд ли Вы пока сможете понять то, что Вам здесь пишут. Оставаясь в рамках воозрения Ньингма (а может даже каких-то своих воззрений), Вы пытаетесь проецировать свои мысли на то, что говорится в Тхераваде. Будете спорить с тем, что разница в воззрениях есть? Не верите мне, спросите у других тхеравадинов, например у Ассаджи. А пока Вы кружите вокруг да около твердя одно и тоже. 

Смысла продолжать с Вами беседу в этой теме я пока не вижу. И потому попросил бы не упоминать меня в Ваших дальнейших умопостроениях как некоего оппонента с которым Вы спорите (ибо у нас оказывается изначально не было общего предмета дискуссии) и не приписывать мне свои утверждения, как это было не раз и в чём убедились другие участники. 
Благодарю за внимание. )

----------


## Won Soeng

> В моём понимании, не-непостоянное знание (не-непостоянная дхарма). А в Вашем понимании? 
> Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?


В моем понимании "сейчас" - это абстракция, привязанность обусловленного ума. Поэтому "сейчас париниббана Будды" - это похлеще сына бесплодной женщины.

----------

Pyro (18.09.2012), Сергей Ч (18.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Когда кто-то начинает подразумевать под этим нечто большее (скрытую природу Будды, истинную сущность Татхагаты и т.д.), как это делаете Вы, то он усложняет неусложняемое и запутывает сам себя.


Я этого не делаю. Определяю Татхагату одним-единственным словом, прозвучавшим из его собственных уст: словом "знает". Из-за синтаксиса русского языка трудно вербализовать это стилистически безупречно, но именно единственное слово я использую, определяя Татхагату.

*Татхагата знает.*

- Кто такой Татхагата?
- Знает.

- Татхагата сводится к познанию или знанию?
- Нет.

*Татхагата знает.*
Тот, кто ничего не знает - тот не существует.

Чем сейчас париниббана Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины? Не отвечаете? 
Ещё бы, ведь у Вас - ничем не отличается. Вопреки Сутте, Вы утверждаете несуществование Татхагаты после смерти.

----------


## Германн

> В моем понимании "сейчас" - это абстракция, привязанность обусловленного ума. Поэтому "сейчас париниббана Будды" - это похлеще сына бесплодной женщины.


Сейчас Вы знаете, что пишете? Сейчас Вы знаете то, о чём пишете? Или не сейчас?

Уточнение "сейчас" было введено для отсечения заунывных бесед о том, что-де Будда Шакьямуни действительно ходил по Индии, беседовал с учениками 2500 лет назад, а вот сын бесплодной женщины в Раджагрихе не появлялся. Что у Будды Шакьямуни были скандхи (дальше бы последовал массивный вброс цитат) - а у сына бесплодной женщины, ну кто бы мог подумать, никогда не было скандх. И так далее, всё не по делу. Если Вы не собираетесь идти по этому пути, ничто нам не мешает отбросить уточнение "сейчас" и сформулировать вопрос предельно прямо: 

Чем париниббана Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?

----------


## Won Soeng

Сейчас подходит для определения обусловленного ума, который движется от момента к моменту, цепляясь за феномены пяти совокупностей.
Сейчас не подходит для определения абсолютного ума, для татхагаты. Для татхагаты нет здесь, нет сейчас.
Татхагата это знание всего и всегда. 

Вы говорите: татхагата знает. Я говорю: татхагата - всеведение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Чем париниббана Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?


Вы не знаете ни того, ни другого, с чего бы Вам полагать, что можете искать сходства или отличия?

----------

Сергей Ч (18.09.2012)

----------


## Германн

> Я говорю: татхагата - всеведение.


Я бы не сводил Татхагату к всеведению, но пусть будет так.
Чем париниббана Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?

----------


## Германн

> Вы не знаете ни того, ни другого, с чего бы Вам полагать, что можете искать сходства или отличия?


Со слов Татхагаты, и исходного допущения, что Учение Татхагаты доступно пониманию, что буддизм не просто бла-бла-бла.
Чем париниббана Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Со слов Татхагаты, и исходного допущения, что Учение Татхагаты доступно пониманию, что буддизм не просто бла-бла-бла.


Т.е. считаете правильным додумывать за Татхагату те моменты Учения, которые он не объяснил,  которые доступны к пониманию лишь через практику? Теоретизирование подобных вопросов ведет лишь к запутыванию, к разрастанию чащи воззрений, что мы и наблюдаем в многообразии учений  поздних школ буддизма.




> Чем париниббана Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?


А с чего Вы взяли, что Париниббана - это некое состояние? Париниббана - это прекращение дальнейшей продолжительности телесных и психических процессов существования, которые суть дуккха. Какие основания говорить об этом что-то большее? Зачем усложнять неусложняемое, как сказано в Ангуттара Никае? Вы утверждаете существования некоего самосущего опыта, который отделен от скандх, про который Будда ничего не говорил, которого у Вас в данный момент нет, и про который Вы ничего толком не знаете. Вот и попробуйте для начала объяснить, чем концепция некоего состояния, некоего опыта вне скандх, отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины? ) Вопрос риторический. Прсото подумайте над этим.

----------


## Германн

Татхагата прояснил, что Татхагата знает. 
Тот, кто ничего не знает - не существует.

*Чем сейчас париниббана Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?*

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Татхагата прояснил, что Татхагата знает. 
> Тот, кто ничего не знает - не существует.


А я пока не знаю. ) Вот и вся разница между мной и Татхагатой. Когда я говорю, что "я не знаю", то это просто обозначаение, привычное нам словосочетание, из которого вовсе не следует, что есть некое "я" у которого нет знания. Просто  в потоке кхандх нет знания, вследствии этого есть цепляние (упадана) и это самое неведение есть причина дуккха; таков взаимозависимый процесс становления пяти совокупностей. Такова действительность.  По отношению к своему собственному Просветлению Будда говорил: 

"Око было рождено, знание было рождено, мудрость была рождена, умение было рождено, свет был рожден". 

Т.е. Будда говорит о том, что опыт был рожден, Вы утверждаете некий нерожденный опыт, т.е. того самого  сына бесплодной женщины. ) 

Условно говорят, что "я пробудился" или "он пробудился", потому что нам сложно общаться без терминов относительной истины. Как говорит Махаяна-сутраланкара: "Личность (пудгала) следует понимать существующей лишь по обозначению (праджняпти) (т.е., условно есть существо), но не в действительности (или вещественно, дравья)". 

Поэтому  буквальное понимание словосочетания "Татхагата знает" - суть привязанность к словам. "Невежественные люди застревают в словах, как слон в грязи". (Ланкаватара-сутра). И как говорит Будда: 

"Ибо это лишь обычные имена, обычные выражения, обычные способы обозначения, обычные описания, и Татхагата употребляет эти способы обозначения, не привязываясь к ним" (ДН 9).

Итого: Дуккха возникает из-за "жажды"  (танха) и неведения, а прекращается из-за мудрости (пання). И "жажда", и мудрость не находятся где-то вне Пяти Совокупностей. Таково истинное значение известного изречения Будды: 

"Внутри самого этого чувствующего тела длиною в сажень, я провозглашаю мир, возникновение мира, прекращение мира и путь, ведущий к прекращению мира".  

Всё что аннигилирует - так это те самые пять безличных страдаетльных феноменов (кхандх). Будда говорит: 

"Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания". 

Здесь как раз таки имеется в виду, что в абсолютном смысле нет никакого "вечного неизменного существа", но есть только 5 совокупностей цепляния, которые и есть страдание. Будда учит прекращению страдания, то есть прекращению этих пяти безличных, изменчивых и страдательных феноменов, что и является освобождением. 

"И если другие будут восхвалять, уважать, чтить и почитать Татхагату на этот счёт, он думает так: «Они выказывают такое услужение тому, что было познано" (МН 22)

Совершенно некорректно говорить о том, что Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует и т.д. Любое обозначаение бьёт мимо цели.

Как объясняет просветлённая монахиня Ваджира (СН 5.10), чувствовать себя архатом означает испытывать, как страдание возникает и тут же угасает, и это же подтверждается Буддой в Каччаянаготта сутте (СН 12.15). Т.е. возникновение и прекращение дуккха - это и есть опыт. Нет никакого опыта помимо этого. Когда скандхи полностью прекращают своё функционирование в момент париниббаны, то о каком опыте прекращения скандх можно говорить, когда их нет? ) В отношении чего будет  знание прекращения? ))

"Точно также, о бхиккху, я изложил учение, подобное плоту - оно для преодоления, а не чтобы тащить его".

----------

Богдан Б (19.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Со слов Татхагаты, и исходного допущения, что Учение Татхагаты доступно пониманию, что буддизм не просто бла-бла-бла.
> Чем париниббана Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?


Вы не можете проверить, сделали ли Вы правильный вывод или заблуждаетесь. Можете допускать, что Вам будет угодно, но неразъясненное оставлено неразъясненным.
Не задавайте мне больше этого вопроса, поскольку неописываемое нельзя сравнивать с выдуманным. К тому же, непонятно, какой Вы хотели бы сделать вывод из сказанного.
Что Вы нашли способ сделать какое-то утверждение о неразъясненном? Можете. Но - не нужно. Потому что можно сделать еще миллиард других утверждений, которые будут столь же беспочвенными.

----------


## Кунсанг

Все еще очень непонятно, хотя должно быть понятно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ниродха-самапатти (*прямой опыт* без участия скандх) *содержательно совпадает* с париниббаной (*прямым опытом* без скандх).


Классная теория, только... _как_ Будда узнал об этом к моменту преподавания им 4БИ?




> Татхагата имел прямой опыт, достоверное знание для утверждения не-непостоянства знания (дхармы) Ниббаны.


Утверждаете, что _постоянство_ познаётся напрямую. По сути, это утверждение о прямом познании вечного реального объекта. Которое Вам почему-то не нравилось: субстанция-де.




> *Чем сейчас отличается париниббана Будды Шакьямуни от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?*


Говорим о том, что знаем. Описание "сын бесплодной женщины" ничему не соответствует. "Состояние" к этому неприменимо.

----------


## Германн

Мне очевидно, что дискуссия благополучно завершилась  :Smilie: 
Желаю всем удачи, счастья! Интересно было побеседовать.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.09.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Я уже сказал. Конструирование (создание конструктов) - в строгом смысле - следствие клеш.


Нирманакайя является ли следствием существования всезнающего ума, бодхичитты, и сансарных существ? Или не является?

----------


## Нико

> Все еще очень непонятно, хотя должно быть понятно.


Чтобы было понятно, советую не спрашивать мнения на БФ. )))))

----------


## Dron

> Татхагата прояснил, что Татхагата знает. 
> Тот, кто ничего не знает - не существует.
> 
> *Чем сейчас париниббана Татхагаты отличается от состояния сына бесплодной женщины?*


Сейчас она отличается вот чем: фактом существования в прошлом первой и фактом несуществования последнего никогда.

----------


## Роман С

> Вселенной 13 млрд лет. Вот согласно гипотезе большого взрыва сначала зародилась первая элементарная частица. Она была особая
> 
> Это, кстати, не научная даже позиция. Есть закон сохранения энергии. И закон сохранения материи. Следовательно, если мысль материальна, то она не может исчезнуть окончательно никогда.
> 
> Если мои рассуждения - бред, то звиняйте. Я только гуманитарий. Что с меня взять?


Извините что сократил цитату , но в таком виде она и содержит полный ответ на вопрос . С точки зрения закона сохранения масс-энергий вселенной не может быть 13 миллиардов лет и первой частицы быть не может - вселенная безначальна и частицы в ней были всегда . Сохранение масс-энергий означает переход материи из одного состояния в другое , а затем в третье и далее ... бесконечно . Соответственно , и начала у этого потока преобразований нет и быть не может : до нынешнего состояния частица была своей причиной (частицей или энергией) , а до того причиной этой причины и т.д. назад в безначальность .

----------

Игорь Ю (01.10.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Не завязано, ибо нет никакой сферы, соотвествующей прекращению восприятия и чувствования. Высшая точка сансары - это Сфера ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Этой сферы достиг Уддака Рамапутта (второй из учителей Будды), который думал, что это достижение является просветлением. Однако, это достижение действительно очень близко к выходу из сансары. В суттах говорится, что следующим медитативным достижением является прекращение восприятия и чувствования (ниродха-самапатти), т.е., по сути, ниббана».


Ниродха Самапатти это не ниббана,так как в неё может входить Анагамин,а Анагамин это существо не достигшее ниббаны.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossar...-samapatti.htm
"Этого состояния могут достичь только анагамины и архаты, которые полностью развили все восемь джхан."
Вообщем Совершенная мудрость стоит выше Ниродхи,так как Ниродхи могут достичь и Анагамины,а Совершенной мудростью обладают лишь Архаты.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниродха Самапатти это не ниббана,так как в неё может входить Анагамин,а Анагамин это существо не достигшее ниббаны.
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossar...-samapatti.htm
> "Этого состояния могут достичь только анагамины и архаты, которые полностью развили все восемь джхан."
> Вообщем Совершенная мудрость стоит выше Ниродхи,так как Ниродхи могут достичь и Анагамины,а Совершенной мудростью обладают лишь Архаты.


В приведённой Вами ссылке: "В МН 31 Дост. Ануруддха говорит Будде, что не видит более приятного и более возвышенного состояния, чем ниродха-самапатти. Будда подтверждает это: «Хорошо, Ануруддха, хорошо. Нет другого приятного пребывания более возвышенного и более утончённого, нежели это». Далее монахи Кимбила и Нандия называют ниродха-самапатти «уничтожением загрязнений» (то есть, по сути, ниббаной)."

----------


## Eugeny

> В приведённой Вами ссылке: "В МН 31 Дост. Ануруддха говорит Будде, что не видит более приятного и более возвышенного состояния, чем ниродха-самапатти. Будда подтверждает это: «Хорошо, Ануруддха, хорошо. Нет другого приятного пребывания более возвышенного и более утончённого, нежели это». Далее монахи Кимбила и Нандия называют ниродха-самапатти «уничтожением загрязнений» (то есть, по сути, ниббаной)."


Ну значит Совершенная мудрость выше пребывания

----------

Сергей Ч (23.10.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну значит Совершенная мудрость выше пребывания


Да, мудрось (пання) является причиной достижения Ниббаны. Здесь стоить заметить, что Ниббана - это не результат, достигнутый посредством абстрактного мышления, и ни некий неосознаваемый опыт некоего состояния; это своего рода единство знаний и умений, суть которого- освобождение. 
В суттах сказано, что анагамин наделён совершенной нравственностью, совершенным сосредоточением, но несовершенной мудростью. Вот видимо ему и остаётся дождаться  появления той самой недостающей мудрости в отношении своих умений, чтобы сбросить последние 5 пут и достигнуть ниббаны. )

----------

Eugeny (25.10.2012), Федор Ф (24.10.2012)

----------


## Платон

Кажется, я умру сегодня.
Вчерашний день был таким же сегодня,
Будет ли завтра?Чтото придет и освободит меня от пут.
Откуда это приходит?

----------

